# Roval questions?



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.

I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!

We make a wide range of wheels for different uses, check them out.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components-

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/roval-controle-sl-2009-rim-spokes-846137.html


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

If you are going to change the rim, you will want to know the ERD of the Crest as the spoke lengths will be different. Thanks!


----------



## tcooper27 (Oct 18, 2012)

Are the rims available separately? If so, what's the price and weight for 29" Traverse rims?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Good question. Roval was founded on, and continues to be, a "systems approach" idea. The rims are strong and light, the spokes & hubs high-quality, (all laced and trued by hand), and all the pieces are built to work together to make a better wheel. So we don't sell them separately to keep the system intact. 

If there is an issue with any piece though, like a rim or even a bearing or nipple, replacements are available through warranty.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Can you discuss the rim profiling, specifically are the "tubeless" rims compliant with the ERTRO tubeless standard? If not, can you say what tubeless standard they are following and what tubeless tires they are compatible with?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> Good question. Roval was founded on, and continues to be, a "systems approach" idea. The rims are strong and light, the spokes & hubs high-quality, (all laced and trued by hand), and all the pieces are built to work together to make a better wheel. So we don't sell them separately to keep the system intact.
> 
> If there is an issue with any piece though, like a rim or even a bearing or nipple, replacements are available through warranty.


Firstly, thank you for posting here at mtbr.com. I also tried to answer questions and assist with warranty issues for my former employer before they put the brakes on it.

I understand your company's position on the Roval "systems approach", and I don't necessarily disagree. But I too would like to see a rim-only option since hub selection can be a very personal choice. For example, I have a trail bike with a 150mm rear end, and so a Roval wheelset for that bike is not an option.

So if you'll humor me, here are my questions regarding the Roval Carbon wheelsets:

1) I congratulate you on using a "bead hook-less" rim design on the Roval control wheelset. Are there plans to transfer this rim design over to the Carbon Roval Traverse 29 SL wheelset?

2) The external rim widths are listed as the following:
29 Roval Control Carbon - 27mm external
29 Roval Traverse Carbon - 28mm external
Since the rim's internal width is arguably the more important dimension, why not list them also? And can you share them here?

3) What are the bead shelf diameters for the rims listed above (with rim tape)?

4) Both wheelsets have a rider weight limit of 240 lbs. What considerations are taken into account to arrive at this number?

5) As I'm sure you've discovered, the beads of UST and 'tubeless ready' tires from different manufacturers vary, more than most people realize. Does Specialized perform "bead unseat" testing using tires from every manufacturer? If yes, what information, if any, can you share from this testing?


----------



## dawgman25 (Nov 14, 2010)

Any chance to get a 2010 Roval AL rear wheel for my Specialized Enduro Pro? My hub blew up and the rim is pretty beat up. I have been looking for months for a replacement to match the front wheel, which is in great shape.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CDMC said:


> Can you discuss the rim profiling, specifically are the "tubeless" rims compliant with the ERTRO tubeless standard? If not, can you say what tubeless standard they are following and what tubeless tires they are compatible with?


CDMC, are you asking if the rims are UST tubeless standard? if so, no they are not to this standard. As far as rim profiling, in general terms, the rims are compatible with "tubeless ready" settups like Specialized 2Bliss tires, in that they have a drop center in the rim bed to help seat tires that have a tubeless ready bead and sealant. Once inflated, the tire beads pop up out of the drop center and onto the "shoulders" of the rim bed and against the inside sidewall of the rim. Also, the rim bed is drilled for conventional spoke installation, so our tubeless ready rim strip, or tape would be necessary to seal also. Of course Roval rims are compatible with all Specialized 2Bliss tires, and people are also mounting up many other brands of tubeless (UST style), or tubeless ready style tires. Hope this is what you are looking for, let me know if you still are unsure of anything?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bholwell said:


> Firstly, thank you for posting here at mtbr.com. I also tried to answer questions and assist with warranty issues for my former employer before they put the brakes on it.
> 
> I understand your company's position on the Roval "systems approach", and I don't necessarily disagree. But I too would like to see a rim-only option since hub selection can be a very personal choice. For example, I have a trail bike with a 150mm rear end, and so a Roval wheelset for that bike is not an option.
> 
> ...


bholwell- let's see if I can answer everything here:
1) Thanks. Actually Traverse 29 already has the hookless design also. The 26" Traverse SL has a traditional hooked design because we started developing that rim way before the 29" version, and it was basically done when went down the no hook path. You'll notice Traverse 29 SL rim looks very similar in shape to the Control 29 Carbon rim, and that's because they come from the same mold, but with two completely different layups (the orientation and quantity of carbon fiber layers in the rim) and different types of carbon. The result is the Traverse 29 SL rims are stiffer and even more impact resistant than Control 29 Carbon rims. The reason why we didn't just use the exact same rim is because the wheels are intended for two different experiences.
2) You are quite correct, and I'm trying to get our literature changed to reflect inner rim width. I think there must be a typo somewhere that you are reading since both rims have the same dimensions (outside/inside rim width). Both rims are 22mm inner width. I'll get a complete list of inner rim widths for our current lineup and post here shortly for everyone's reference.
3)Shelf diameter (including rim strip) is 622.5mm
4)I'm not at liberty to share exactly what is used to come up with this figure, but I can tell you that it is a standard we use for all Specialized carbon components. 
5)Yes, and this was a big concern for us with the new hookless design!! We have a tire blow off testing machine at our office that the tire development team uses, and we used this for starters just to prove out the hookless rims with Specialized tires. Once we were confident there, we did a lot of testing with every major brand of tires to make sure customers weren't going to have issues. However, I think that you may be asking if we specifically set up every brand of tubeless tire on our rims, in a tubeless configuration? While we have not set up every brand of tubeless tire on our rims, we have set up a lot, and have not had trouble. As described in an earlier post, these are not UST rims, and do require our tubeless ready rim strip, or tape to complete a tubeless settup.

hope this helps with your questions, let me know if I missed something?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dawgman25 said:


> Any chance to get a 2010 Roval AL rear wheel for my Specialized Enduro Pro? My hub blew up and the rim is pretty beat up. I have been looking for months for a replacement to match the front wheel, which is in great shape.


Hey Dawgman2- your best bet would be to contact our customer service department to see if they have any, but I'm guessing you probably have done this already if you've been looking for months?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

*2013 Roval Technical Info*

View attachment 2013_technical_info.pdf


Here's a quick reference tool that shows all internal/external rim widths, plus compatibility, spoke spec, etc, for all current wheels in the Roval Mtn lineup.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> bholwell- let's see if I can answer everything here:
> 1) Thanks. Actually Traverse 29 already has the hookless design also. The 26" Traverse SL has a traditional hooked design because we started developing that rim way before the 29" version, and it was basically done when went down the no hook path. You'll notice Traverse 29 SL rim looks very similar in shape to the Control 29 Carbon rim, and that's because they come from the same mold, but with two completely different layups (the orientation and quantity of carbon fiber layers in the rim) and different types of carbon. The result is the Traverse 29 SL rims are stiffer and even more impact resistant than Control 29 Carbon rims. The reason why we didn't just use the exact same rim is because the wheels are intended for two different experiences.
> 2) You are quite correct, and I'm trying to get our literature changed to reflect inner rim width. I think there must be a typo somewhere that you are reading since both rims have the same dimensions (outside/inside rim width). Both rims are 22mm inner width. I'll get a complete list of inner rim widths for our current lineup and post here shortly for everyone's reference.
> 3)Shelf diameter (including rim strip) is 622.5mm
> ...


Joe, thank you very much for answering my questions. Yes, take a look at your website; different external widths are listed for the carbon Roval Control and Traverse rims. And the Traverse rims have no mention on the "hookless" design.

In regards to the tire testing (question #5) I did not mean 'blow-off' or hydrostatic burst testing. I meant 'bead unseat' testing, in which a lateral force is applied to the inflated tire's sidewall. Displacement is increased at a constant rate until the bead is forced inward off of the bead seat shelf and pressure is lost; the resultant max force is recorded. This gives a good idea as to how likely a tire is to "burp" or lose air pressure while cornering hard or landing a jump sideways. There is an ASTM standard for testing LT/P/Temp spare tires (http://www.astm.org/Standards/F2663.htm); several large ATV and Motorcycle manufacturers also require this testing. I believe that such testing can help improve mountain bike rim and tire design. Third party companies like STL should be able to provide bead unseat testing.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

My son has a set of 29 Control and has the current 9mm QR adapters 28MMS125900001. I bought a 15mm thru-axle fork and want to know the part numbers for the 15mm thru-axle adapters?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bholwell said:


> Joe, thank you very much for answering my questions. Yes, take a look at your website; different external widths are listed for the carbon Roval Control and Traverse rims. And the Traverse rims have no mention on the "hookless" design.
> 
> In regards to the tire testing (question #5) I did not mean 'blow-off' or hydrostatic burst testing. I meant 'bead unseat' testing, in which a lateral force is applied to the inflated tire's sidewall. Displacement is increased at a constant rate until the bead is forced inward off of the bead seat shelf and pressure is lost; the resultant max force is recorded. This gives a good idea as to how likely a tire is to "burp" or lose air pressure while cornering hard or landing a jump sideways. There is an ASTM standard for testing LT/P/Temp spare tires (http://www.astm.org/Standards/F2663.htm); several large ATV and Motorcycle manufacturers also require this testing. I believe that such testing can help improve mountain bike rim and tire design. Third party companies like STL should be able to provide bead unseat testing.


BHolwell- no problem! thanks for pointing out the discrepancy, I'll try to get the web guys to correct this soon. One of the reasons we started this thread: to get correct information to people in a quick manner.

Ok, I understand what you are talking about with the "bead unseat" testing now. We are actually working on this test or maybe a slight variation of it with our tire team right now. So to answer your question, no, we did not do this in development of the current product. All the burp testing we did was back to back testing on the trail with different pressures, and this was with Specialized tires. The hookless rims have been in the market since August of 2012, and so far we're not getting complaints about other manufacturer's tires working in tubeless. To your point though, product can always be improved.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dwick37 said:


> My son has a set of 29 Control and has the current 9mm QR adapters 28MMS125900001. I bought a 15mm thru-axle fork and want to know the part numbers for the 15mm thru-axle adapters?


Dwick37- I believe you are talking about the Control 29 alloy wheelset, correct? if so, part# for 15mm end caps is S125900011.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Roval Joe said:


> CDMC, are you asking if the rims are UST tubeless standard? if so, no they are not to this standard. As far as rim profiling, in general terms, the rims are compatible with "tubeless ready" settups like Specialized 2Bliss tires, in that they have a drop center in the rim bed to help seat tires that have a tubeless ready bead and sealant. Once inflated, the tire beads pop up out of the drop center and onto the "shoulders" of the rim bed and against the inside sidewall of the rim. Also, the rim bed is drilled for conventional spoke installation, so our tubeless ready rim strip, or tape would be necessary to seal also. Of course Roval rims are compatible with all Specialized 2Bliss tires, and people are also mounting up many other brands of tubeless (UST style), or tubeless ready style tires. Hope this is what you are looking for, let me know if you still are unsure of anything?


UST is the Mavic trade name for the ERTRO standard. So based on your description is not. The ERTRO standard has a step down shelf on the rim bed to help lock the tire in place, and it sounds like the Roval wheels don't have that. Do they otherwise use the same bead seat diameter and wall height as a ERTRO compliant rim? How do they keep the tire locked in place?

It might be helpful if you can post a profile picture of the rim with dimensions like the one I am attaching below (FOR ANYONE READING, THE DRAWING BELOW IS NOT OF THE ROVAL). As they say a picture is worth a thousand words.

Thanks


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Joe,
Maybe you can clear this one up for me. Are the new Carbon 29 Control front hubs 20mm compatible? I understand they come stock with the 9mm QR and 15mm end caps. Most reviews I've read say the 20mm caps can be ordered directly from Specialized, but two local shops I've inquired with have told me that is not the case and only the Trail version has 20mm compatiblity. Can you clarify this? If 20mm caps are available for the wheels could you get me a part number?


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> View attachment 785132
> 
> 
> Here's a quick reference tool that shows all internal/external rim widths, plus compatibility, spoke spec, etc, for all current wheels in the Roval Mtn lineup.


Nice, that was very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ripn said:


> Hey Joe,
> Maybe you can clear this one up for me. Are the new Carbon 29 Control front hubs 20mm compatible? I understand they come stock with the 9mm QR and 15mm end caps. Most reviews I've read say the 20mm caps can be ordered directly from Specialized, but two local shops I've inquired with have told me that is not the case and only the Trail version has 20mm compatiblity. Can you clarify this? If 20mm caps are available for the wheels could you get me a part number?


Hey Ripn- the new Control 29 Carbon wheels are indeed 20mm thru axle compatible. Our goal was to keep these as affordable as possible, and figured that most forks were going to 15mm, so we did not include them. With all of our wheels, sometimes shops can get confused about what is compatible with what. Any specialized dealer can order 20mm end caps for these wheels, part# is S125900003 (this is both caps).


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

Joe,
Any plans for Roval on ever manufacturing 9/10 mm RWS end caps for the Control SL ? Many thanks for your contribution!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Great thread! Thanks for posting this, Joe.

Any chance that owners of older Roval wheelsets with aluminum rims could send them in to be upgraded to the carbon rims?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

You can get 135x10 RWS end caps for the rear hub simply buy purchasing the DT Swiss caps for the 240s hubs. I have two sets of Roval wheels set up in this way.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

What about front? I would like to purchase 100x9 RWS caps for my Roval Control SL wheels. Is this the same as DT240s 9mm RWS caps? I was told that they weren't. 

Also if I want to convert my 142+ rear hub to XX1 I was told that I need the Roval freehub and not the DT freehub. Is this correct?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Ripn- the new Control 29 Carbon wheels are indeed 20mm thru axle compatible. Our goal was to keep these as affordable as possible, and figured that most forks were going to 15mm, so we did not include them. With all of our wheels, sometimes shops can get confused about what is compatible with what. Any specialized dealer can order 20mm end caps for these wheels, part# is S125900003 (this is both caps).


Thanks for the info, thats good news. Just a heads up, both shops I checked with called Specialized directly and were obviously given bad information. Might want to check in with your customer service folks and make sure they know these wheels will work with the 20mm axle. Thanks again for the conformation...time to start saving my pennies.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

tooclosetosee said:


> What about front? I would like to purchase 100x9 RWS caps for my Roval Control SL wheels. Is this the same as DT240s 9mm RWS caps? I was told that they weren't.


That is correct. The rear hub can take DT Swiss end caps. Front hub has Roval specific caps.


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

me too! i have a 2010 sw stumpy which gets wonky wheels way too much.
would love to get carbon rims swapped out for the alum.. seems like
i could even use same spokes but would'nt mind having to replace those if not
compatible. we paid alot for our specialized bikes and an upgrade 
doesnt seem to be too unreasonable...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mtbwrider said:


> me too! i have a 2010 sw stumpy which gets wonky wheels way too much.
> would love to get carbon rims swapped out for the alum.. seems like
> i could even use same spokes but would'nt mind having to replace those if not
> compatible. we paid alot for our specialized bikes and an upgrade
> doesnt seem to be too unreasonable...


AOK & mtbwrider- understand where you are coming from. Unfortunately we're not set up to do this, as it would require a rebuild with new spokes (lengths are different). We have people to service wheels at our service centers, but we'd have to stock loads of spokes and rims, not to mention more people just to build wheels.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CDMC said:


> UST is the Mavic trade name for the ERTRO standard. So based on your description is not. The ERTRO standard has a step down shelf on the rim bed to help lock the tire in place, and it sounds like the Roval wheels don't have that. Do they otherwise use the same bead seat diameter and wall height as a ERTRO compliant rim? How do they keep the tire locked in place?
> 
> It might be helpful if you can post a profile picture of the rim with dimensions like the one I am attaching below (FOR ANYONE READING, THE DRAWING BELOW IS NOT OF THE ROVAL). As they say a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> ...


CDMC- Sorry for missing this yesterday. Ok, understand what you are getting at now. Yes, our rims have a "step down shelf" as you put it. Let me grab one of our profile dimensions and post it a little later so you can see. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

tooclosetosee said:


> What about front? I would like to purchase 100x9 RWS caps for my Roval Control SL wheels. Is this the same as DT240s 9mm RWS caps? I was told that they weren't.
> 
> Also if I want to convert my 142+ rear hub to XX1 I was told that I need the Roval freehub and not the DT freehub. Is this correct?


tooclosetos- AOK is correct about the rear end caps. Regarding the front, Roval front hubs have their own end caps, not shared wtih DT designs. While we make QR end caps that would work with DT RWS 5mm skewers, we don't make end caps for the 9mm axle system up front. We do understand there are customers out there that like this system, but we decided against it when we designed the hubs, and now with most fork manufacturers migrating to 15mm thru, we'll probably not go back and design 9mm end caps.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
We have been getting questions regarding Roval and XX1 compatibility, so I thought I'd post some info regarding this. 
- All MY2012 and 2013 Roval mtn wheels are XX1 compatible, and for prior years, all Roval wheel models using DT 350 or 240 based rear hubs are compatible also. Basically everything except "AL" models which used the 370 based rear hub, which we quit using for model year 2012.
- there are 3 freehub kits for Roval wheels depending on which configuration you want to use. The freehub body itself is the same in each kit, however, the end cap is specific to the freehub. Configurations are 135mm QR, 142/12mm thru axle, and 142+/12mm thru axle.
- Specialized part numbers for these kits are as follows:


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry for my amateur posting skills. To continue:
- 135mm QR: S132100003
- 142/12mm thru: S132100004
- 142+/12mm thru: S132100005

these are available thru our service center. For customers who want to buy elsewhere, you can purchase the 135mm QR and 142/12mm thru kits thru QBP or other avenues as they are exactly the same as you'd use on a standard DT 350 or 240 hub.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

cdmc said:


> ust is the mavic trade name for the ertro standard. So based on your description is not. The ertro standard has a step down shelf on the rim bed to help lock the tire in place, and it sounds like the roval wheels don't have that. Do they otherwise use the same bead seat diameter and wall height as a ertro compliant rim? How do they keep the tire locked in place?
> 
> It might be helpful if you can post a profile picture of the rim with dimensions like the one i am attaching below (for anyone reading, the drawing below is not of the roval). As they say a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> ...


cdmc- attached is a non dimensioned drawing of our hookless rim for your reference


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

could you also officially tell me if 142+ roval wheels fit
135mm q/r frame on my 2010 sw stumpy (and other 135 rear frames)?

since i have to buy a COMPLETE new set of wheels to get carbon rims
im looking at a used 142+ wheelset. the owner said it works on his older
q/r 135 rear bike....

Im familiar with this spesh schematic on rear hubs:
https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...42-explained-graphically-142plusexplained.jpg

also would like to know how warranty works(or doesnt) on buying
used specialized wheels and parts.. thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mtbwrider said:


> could you also officially tell me if 142+ roval wheels fit
> 135mm q/r frame on my 2010 sw stumpy (and other 135 rear frames)?
> 
> since i have to buy a COMPLETE new set of wheels to get carbon rims
> ...


mtbwrider- regarding whether you can use a 142+ wheel on a 135mm frame, physically, it is possible. If you put 135mm end caps on this hub, it changes the hub width to 137mm, which you can still fit into some frames. I can't recommend doing this since the frame is actually designed for 135mm, and I can't claim to know what the effects of this would be.

I'm not sure I follow you regarding buying used parts from warranty. If you mean, can a consumer purchase used parts through our warranty department, then no, they don't sell parts like this. Of course consumers can go to a shop and purchase service parts for wheels, but these are not used.


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

oh that makes sense! thanks joe!
about the warranty, i was more wondering if
i have a manufacturer defect with my used carbon wheels,
will spesh possibly cover it? thanks again!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Roval Joe said:


> cdmc- attached is a non dimensioned drawing of our hookless rim for your reference


Thanks. I have no idea how they retain tires properly with no hooks. Clearly they work as many people are using them and quiet happy, but I don't get. Paging Shiggy.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

So that everyone knows what were'r talking about I've inserted the rim cross section.









It is not the bead hook that keeps a tire on a rim, rather it's the pressure that keeps the tire bead on the bead seat. The tire bead diameter is smaller than the diameter at the edge of the rim. The tire bead would have to stretch substantially to pop off the rim. I've had a UST tire blow off a Mavic UST rim because the bead was stretched. The tire manufacturer replaced the tire. We all know how hooked the bead of a UST rim is.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CDMC said:


> Thanks. I have no idea how they retain tires properly with no hooks. Clearly they work as many people are using them and quiet happy, but I don't get. Paging Shiggy.


CDMC- Ronnie is correct. Just like car tires, motorcycle tires, and even beach cruiser tires back in the day (steel rolled rims made years ago) stay on the rim without any bead hooks. Kevlar or steel beads are relatively inflexible, so for the bead to come up over the sidewall, it would have to stretch quite a bit (which it won't, barring any catastrophic failure), OR, if during a turn, the bead was pushed down into the drop center, this could cause the bead to start to come over the sidewall a bit (like burping your tire).


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mtbwrider said:


> oh that makes sense! thanks joe!
> about the warranty, i was more wondering if
> i have a manufacturer defect with my used carbon wheels,
> will spesh possibly cover it? thanks again!


mtbwrider- ah, ok, got it. Warranty for wheels applies to the original owner, and not transfered when they are sold. I believe this is pretty standard for most bikes, wheels, components, regardless the manufacturer. That being said, for a carbon wheel, if there were a manufacturing defect (molding issue with the rim, etc), usually this is found fairly quickly, so if the previous owner put some time on the wheels, the problem hopefully would have surfaced already. Obviously this isn't going to be the case with every wheel.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Joe - 

The Specialized site still shows the new Control Carbon 29 wheels as "coming soon". Any idea when these wheels will be in stock?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

AOK said:


> Joe -
> 
> The Specialized site still shows the new Control Carbon 29 wheels as "coming soon". Any idea when these wheels will be in stock?


AOK- The next shipment should be here the last week in April. Sorry for the lag on these. Are the dealers in your area out of stock also, or were you just planning on buying them from our website?


----------



## Stoney.Sanders (May 10, 2008)

Joe, 

I was going to purchase a set of Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels to go on my Scott Scale 910 but evidently they don't come with the 142 10mm end caps. Is that correct? What can I do to remedy this problem?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Stoney.Sanders said:


> Joe,
> 
> I was going to purchase a set of Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels to go on my Scott Scale 910 but evidently they don't come with the 142 10mm end caps. Is that correct? What can I do to remedy this problem?


Stoney.Sanders- Are you sure your Scale has 142 x 10mm droppouts? I'm not an expert on Scott bikes, but looked at their website, and could find no info that specifies what the dropouts are, but the photos looked like 135mm QR dropouts. If this is the case, and you are running a 135 x 10mm thru axle, then you can do one of two things to make the Control Carbon wheel work. 1) use the wheel as it comes with 135mm QR, it would fit right into your frame (Assuming I am correct about the dropouts), or 2) buy the DT conversion end caps to convert the Roval hub to 135 x 10mm thru. The DT Swiss part# is:HWGXXX0001803S. The Roval rear hub is manufactured by DT Swiss and is based on their 350 hub design. You can find out more info about rear hub compatibility here: DT Swiss - Conversion kits . Hope this helps, but if you have further questions, let me know.


----------



## timmyt (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Joe,
I’ve just got a 2013 Stumpy FSR EVO comp with the new hi-lo hubs etc. After a few rides both the front and back have some play in them, are there any guides on these wheels? 
Thanks, Tim.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Does specialized have any plans to offer a non proprietary carbon rim? I understand the pros and cons of a proprietary wheel system. But I think it would gain you more customers and profits if you offered a non proprietary carbon rim that could be lace with your hub of choice


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

timmyt said:


> Hi Joe,
> I've just got a 2013 Stumpy FSR EVO comp with the new hi-lo hubs etc. After a few rides both the front and back have some play in them, are there any guides on these wheels?
> Thanks, Tim.


timmyt- the OE wheels you are talking about are sealed cartridge bearings, and have no adjustments. If you've only got a few rides on them and they are loose, definitely get back to the shop and have them get it sorted through customer service. They shouldn't be worn out that soon.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

vapezilla said:


> Does specialized have any plans to offer a non proprietary carbon rim? I understand the pros and cons of a proprietary wheel system. But I think it would gain you more customers and profits if you offered a non proprietary carbon rim that could be lace with your hub of choice


vapezilla- At this point there are no plans to offer stand alone rims. Not to say it will never happen, we just aren't planning on it right now. Do not disagree with you that we could sell a lot of them and some customers would be stoked on being able to build something that was unique, it would just require a lot more resources at this point. Sounds silly, right? but when focusing on the system approach, we test the rim only in the system/configuration it will be built in and dial it in to where we are confident it will work well in the targeted riding experience. If we sold the rim only, we'd have to do a lot more testing to see how the rim works with different spokes, lacing patterns, etc. Changing spoke type/count can also change the wheel stiffness and impact resistance (for carbon rims) significantly, and these are things that would have to be considered in design of a "non proprietary" rim. Bottom line is though, I hear what you're saying, and at some point it might be a reality, just not in the near future.


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

ok so on my new/used roval sl wheelset im having an endcap adapter prob.
the wheels are carbon rim black and red control sl's and proly 2011..
im using q/r front and rear on my 2010 sw stumpjumper..
front has spesh fork which i think uses oversized caps..

it seems that the previous owner had a fox fork with q/r caps which i
think would work anyway... but the front cap on the non disk side is rubbing
the hub and seems too big for the hub....?

now i have my stock sl's, which are aluminum rims but everything else seems to
be the same as my new carbon fiber's. the adaptor from these on the front non disk
side seems to be the right fit and is longer horizontally so sits onto hub better...
but also smaller diameter so doesnt rub the hub and works fine.

are there different hub adaptors for different years? are my older sl's the same hubs?
i found a really good endcap chart part number somewhere but cant find in no more..
any help?? thanks!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Joe, I am going to be getting some roval's for my p3 that I use for dj and BMX, I am a fairly smooth rider and would like to have a light set of wheels, I am considering the Control SL's but fear they might not be as durable as I need, dont wanna fork over the dough and have them fail. Do you think they are out of the question? Its either those or the Traverse SL's. I am sure the Traverse SL's will hold, but would like lighter if I can have it.

Thanks


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Roval Joe I want to buy a 2013 control sl 29 wheelset but I want the red ones with black letters like the ones that come in the black s-works sram xx1 stumpy ht!! If u go to the specy site u only can choose the white with black letters and the classic red with white letters!! HOW can I get that color?? even my LBS can´t choose that color!!! thanks


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

*the color*

The roval control sl wheelset that I want is this color


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Joe, same question but on the Carbon Controls (beadless) Want red for my Camber EVO. Not interested in the white. shows to much and looks worn faster. But moslty, I ride during deer season here (feels like a holiday) and although most hunters are responsable, I still don't like the idea of white on my bike. 

Steve


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mtbwrider said:


> ok so on my new/used roval sl wheelset im having an endcap adapter prob.
> the wheels are carbon rim black and red control sl's and proly 2011..
> im using q/r front and rear on my 2010 sw stumpjumper..
> front has spesh fork which i think uses oversized caps..
> ...


mtbwrider- depends on the model of the hub, but yes in some cases there are different end caps for different years. For your particular situation, if your carbon rim wheelset is indeed 2011, and your alloy rim SL wheelset has a carbon hubshell, then the end caps should be the same between the two. In 2012 the hub changed slightly in that the non drive side flange was moved outward slightly and bearing position was modified to increase wheel stiffness, and in turn, the non drive side end cap had to chane a bit to accomodate. the diameter did not change, but the width of the end cap did decrease some. You can do a quick check to see if you have the right end cap by measuring from one end of the end cap flange to the other end cap flange (installed of course), to make sure that it is 100mm. Front QR dropout distance for mtn bikes is 100mm. If the measurement you get is significantly longer than this, then you'd need a different end cap. If it turns out you need a different end cap, maybe send me a PM with some photos so I can help get you sorted easier?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Hey Roval Joe I want to buy a 2013 control sl 29 wheelset but I want the red ones with black letters like the ones that come in the black s-works sram xx1 stumpy ht!! If u go to the specy site u only can choose the white with black letters and the classic red with white letters!! HOW can I get that color?? even my LBS can´t choose that color!!! thanks


Andresco50 & Stevebiker- sorry guys, but these are OE only colorways (they only come on wheels used on our bikes). We try to keep it simple for AM and pick a color that will go with most paint schemes, but obviously we can't please everyone 100% of the time. We used to only offer red for AM wheels, but we got a lot of hate for it since red is a pretty isolating color.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ronnyg801 said:


> Joe, I am going to be getting some roval's for my p3 that I use for dj and BMX, I am a fairly smooth rider and would like to have a light set of wheels, I am considering the Control SL's but fear they might not be as durable as I need, dont wanna fork over the dough and have them fail. Do you think they are out of the question? Its either those or the Traverse SL's. I am sure the Traverse SL's will hold, but would like lighter if I can have it.
> 
> Thanks


ronnyg801- while the Control SL's would certainly lighten up your P3, they are totally innapropriate for dirt jumping, no matter how smooth you are. These are designed for XC racing, and not for taking on dirt jumps, so I'd hate to see you waste your money on them and be let down. If you're light and smooth, the Traverse SL's would probably be fine for what you're doing. Just keep in mind that no matter what wheel you're running (alloy or carbon), if you case a big jump hard enough, wheels are going to get damaged.


----------



## sanjosedre (Oct 11, 2004)

I got a local trail that is pretty rough on wheels (Rocky Ridge in San Jose if your in San Jose). I tend to dent up, crack, flat spot aluminum rims, but I'm not hucking or downhilling. It is just a rocky trail that is hard on bikes. If I crack a carbon rim would that be covered under warranty?


----------



## Stevebiker (Feb 17, 2004)

Roval Joe
First, your responses are very much appreciated.

Another question concerning the carbon controls (beadless). I am looking at these for my new Camber EVO (sweet bike BTW). I don't see a 142+ version listed. What effect will the non 142+ version have on shifting and wear on the drive train in the long run? I realize it doesn't make economic sense to offer to many options, but to be honest, between the lack of 142+ and color option, I may not consider these.

One of my other options (out of my price range I think) is the Control SLs (race). My riding weight is 170 LBS and I ride trail/all mountain. Mostly smoother trails with some rougher trails with no big drops. My main concern is actually running a stick through the spokes. I'm not intrested in the Trail SLs as for the money, I would want to shed some wt.
Comments?

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sanjosedre said:


> I got a local trail that is pretty rough on wheels (Rocky Ridge in San Jose if your in San Jose). I tend to dent up, crack, flat spot aluminum rims, but I'm not hucking or downhilling. It is just a rocky trail that is hard on bikes. If I crack a carbon rim would that be covered under warranty?


sanjosedre- nice name! yeah, I know the trail, and ride it once in awhile. Definitely can be hard on rims. To be clear, impact damage to a carbon rim would be treated the same as an alloy rim, so unless there was a manufacturing defect in the rim (not molded properly, etc), the damage would not be covered under warranty. Can I ask what rims/tires/tire pressure you are running currently, and how much you weigh? I can recommend which carbon wheel model would be appropriate based on this.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Stevebiker said:


> Roval Joe
> First, your responses are very much appreciated.
> 
> Another question concerning the carbon controls (beadless). I am looking at these for my new Camber EVO (sweet bike BTW). I don't see a 142+ version listed. What effect will the non 142+ version have on shifting and wear on the drive train in the long run? I realize it doesn't make economic sense to offer to many options, but to be honest, between the lack of 142+ and color option, I may not consider these.
> ...


Stevebiker- no problem, glad everyone is using this as a resource to understand the product better!

ok, to answer your questions, there is no difference in drivetrain performance/wear over time with 142mm vs 142+ wheels. The only difference performance wise between the 142+ and 142 is that you gain about 10% stiffness from 142+ because the hub flanges are slightly further apart. If you are considering Control 29 Carbon wheels, these are extremely stiff wheels to begin with, so based on your weight/riding area, I don't think it's really an issue. Really the only issue at this point should be whether you can live with the color or not.

I would not recommend the Control SL's for what you are doing, as they are more XC focused and even though you're not always riding rough trails, you might be let down by them.

My recommendation is if you can bring yourself to live with the white graphic, you and your wallet would be much better served with the Control Carbons. One thing to consider, and this is a pretty far stretch, but if your local Specialized dealer has a bike in stock (2013 Epic Marathon or SJ HT Marathon) with the red wheels on it, you might ask if they would be interested in selling you those and they can replace with the white graphic. Occassionally I have heard of shops doing something like this, but it is a pretty big ask, and they would be going out of their way to do this.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I have been riding and racing the Control Carbons for awhile now (just about 600 miles) and they have been absolutely flawless. No issues at all with tires staying seated on the rim and the wheels are still as true as the day I put them on the bike. The rims hold up to impacts very well and I think they strike the perfect balance between weight, durability and price. 

I use to be afraid of carbon mountain bike wheels, but after using the Control Carbons I will never use another aluminum rim again. Highly recommend them to anyone looking for a relatively light and durable wheel-set.


----------



## fguelfi (Apr 9, 2010)

Roval Joe, sorry if this is repetitive RE: compatibility of XD hub for XX1. I have a 2012 Epic Sworks (Roval Control SL 29 142+, DT Star Ratchet, 12mm thru-axle, 32h). If I buy this DT piece I will be fine?

DT Swiss XX1 Freehub Body - Competitive Cyclist

thanks


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

ok so heres the best photos i could do.
the endcaps which came with my carbon control sl's are the black
ones and say 24mm-s125900009

the red ones were stock on my 2010 sw stumpjumper control sl alloys
and seem to fit both hubs just fine. theyre os 28mm caps i think.

the only difference in all the caps seem to be on the non-disk side front wheel.

i put a pick of both hubs and you can kinda see the damage occurred
from using those black caps. the previous owner touched up hub area with
black paint because they probably got so hot it melted the some of the hub paint off... so know your caps!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/members/mtbwrider/albums/roval-control-sl-endcaps-adapters/

and everything about newer control wheels..

http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Drawings/Hubs/2013/0402_SK-roval-service-kit-rA.pdf


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

PainkillerSPE said:


> Just wanted to say that I have been riding and racing the Control Carbons for awhile now (just about 600 miles) and they have been absolutely flawless. No issues at all with tires staying seated on the rim and the wheels are still as true as the day I put them on the bike. The rims hold up to impacts very well and I think they strike the perfect balance between weight, durability and price.
> 
> I use to be afraid of carbon mountain bike wheels, but after using the Control Carbons I will never use another aluminum rim again. Highly recommend them to anyone looking for a relatively light and durable wheel-set.


PainkillerSPE- right on, stoked you are enjoying the product!!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fguelfi said:


> Roval Joe, sorry if this is repetitive RE: compatibility of XD hub for XX1. I have a 2012 Epic Sworks (Roval Control SL 29 142+, DT Star Ratchet, 12mm thru-axle, 32h). If I buy this DT piece I will be fine?
> 
> DT Swiss XX1 Freehub Body - Competitive Cyclist
> 
> thanks


fguelfi- this is not the kit you want. This FH body is correct, but it comes with the wrong end cap. You will need to get the kit from our service department (your local Specialized dealer can get this for you), and the service part number is S132100005


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mtbwrider said:


> ok so heres the best photos i could do.
> the endcaps which came with my carbon control sl's are the black
> ones and say 24mm-s125900009
> 
> ...


mtbwrider- ok, this helps. The non disc side end cap you have is not compatible wtih your carbon rim wheel, as the hubs are different. The disc side caps are the same and can be interchanged. The black end cap with part # S125900009 should be used on the non drive side, however, it sounds like you are getting some rubbing between the end cap flange and the hub shell? I would have to see it in person to understand what is going on, maybe your best bet would be to take it by a Specialized shop and have them take a look?


----------



## fguelfi (Apr 9, 2010)

Roval Joe, I live in south america and travel to the US every month. Any shop online to buy that part? Couldn`t find it anywhere online or at specialized.com


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fguelfi said:


> Roval Joe, I live in south america and travel to the US every month. Any shop online to buy that part? Couldn`t find it anywhere online or at specialized.com


Fguelfi- PM me and I'll help you get squared away.


----------



## spaceharrier (Sep 27, 2011)

*Replacement front end caps*

So borrowing from a poster above, I _have_ a set that I recently bought which are apparently take offs and look exactly like the picture below. I've got the DT kit for converting the rear hub to 142x12, but also need to find end caps for the front to convert to 15mm thru axle. The end caps the hub came with are for 9mm by the looks of them, different on either side, but with the same part number:

28MM-S125900007









And as noted, the Rovals look like this:


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Fguelfi- PM me and I'll help you get squared away.


Hello again I want to buy a control roval sl wheelset and looks like is a take off from a bike that uses 142mm or a thru axle not shure which one is!!! but my bike is stumpjumper QR 135mm he said that he have all the adaptors that came with the wheelset!!

These adaptors will fit my 135mm QR bike?? and will fit a DT xx1 freehub??
thanks


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok roval Joe the Roval control sl wheelset was in a 2013 epic sworks!! and he is selling the wheelset and he have all the adaptors!! will fit in my 2013 s works stumpjumper????


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

spaceharrier said:


> So borrowing from a poster above, I _have_ a set that I recently bought which are apparently take offs and look exactly like the picture below. I've got the DT kit for converting the rear hub to 142x12, but also need to find end caps for the front to convert to 15mm thru axle. The end caps the hub came with are for 9mm by the looks of them, different on either side, but with the same part number:
> 
> 28MM-S125900007
> 
> ...


spaceharrier- S125900010 is the part number for the set of 15mm thru axle end caps.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Ok roval Joe the Roval control sl wheelset was in a 2013 epic sworks!! and he is selling the wheelset and he have all the adaptors!! will fit in my 2013 s works stumpjumper????


andresco50- I'm a little confused. You mention in your first post that you have a 135mm rear end on your stumpjumper, which, if correct, means you have a much older Stumpy than 2013. If your Stumpy is indeed 2013, these 142+ rear wheel will fit in your bike no problem. The wheel which came on the Epic uses a QR end cap, so if the guy your buying these from has the 15mm end caps, you are set. If he does not have the 15mm end caps, you can just order them thru a shop (S125900010 is the part#).


----------



## spaceharrier (Sep 27, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> spaceharrier- S125900010 is the part number for the set of 15mm thru axle end caps.


Thanks. I did see a thread elsewhere with someone from Specialized saying that part number was no longer available. Is that mistaken?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

spaceharrier said:


> Thanks. I did see a thread elsewhere with someone from Specialized saying that part number was no longer available. Is that mistaken?


spaceharrier- I have been referencing part numbers from our customer service guys. Give me a little time to dig in on this and see what is going on. Will get back to you as soon as I have an update.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

spaceharrier said:


> Thanks. I did see a thread elsewhere with someone from Specialized saying that part number was no longer available. Is that mistaken?


spaceharrier- after discussing with customer service this AM, the post you saw in that other thread was a mistake. We do have these in stock, and any dealer should be able to order them. If you experience problems in getting them, please let me know and I can help to clear up any confusion at the shop level. thanks for pointing this out!!


----------



## spaceharrier (Sep 27, 2011)

Great, thanks. Asked my LBS to order some on Friday hoping you'd say that


----------



## Portti (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe:

Is there any difference on the rim between the Control 29 SL and Control Trail SL 29 or are there differences only in the spokes (Supercomp vs. Revolution) and hubs?


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Roval Joe,
I am looking for a set of wheels for my incoming nomad. When will the Traverse SL be available for purchase?
Frame will be here in a month, and I have a mate going to the US in July so hopefully the traverse SL will be out by then.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Portti said:


> Roval Joe:
> 
> Is there any difference on the rim between the Control 29 SL and Control Trail SL 29 or are there differences only in the spokes (Supercomp vs. Revolution) and hubs?


Portti- these are the same rims, the spoke/hub spec is different.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

heatstroke said:


> Roval Joe,
> I am looking for a set of wheels for my incoming nomad. When will the Traverse SL be available for purchase?
> Frame will be here in a month, and I have a mate going to the US in July so hopefully the traverse SL will be out by then.
> Cheers
> Rich


Hey Rich- we'll have more of these wheels arriving at the end of May, so your buddy should be able to get some then. Not every shop will have them, so it might be smart to contact the shop ahead of time to make sure they will bring them in.


----------



## Portti (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Portti- these are the same rims, the spoke/hub spec is different.


Thanks for the reply! Very helpful.

I have one follow-up question too. Do I understand correctly that the DT Swiss XX1 freehub kits will fit these wheels (Control 29 SL and Control Trail SL 29)? If I have a non-Specialized bike with 142x12 mm rear axle then the DT Swiss XX1 142x12 freehub kit would fit those Roval wheels?

Rotor kit MTB Sram XD for XX1 142/12 mm TA HWYAAX00S3188S 
DT Swiss - Rotor kits MTB


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Portti said:


> Thanks for the reply! Very helpful.
> 
> I have one follow-up question too. Do I understand correctly that the DT Swiss XX1 freehub kits will fit these wheels (Control 29 SL and Control Trail SL 29)? If I have a non-Specialized bike with 142x12 mm rear axle then the DT Swiss XX1 142x12 freehub kit would fit those Roval wheels?
> 
> ...


Portti, yes, DT XX1freehub kits will fit these wheels, you just need to make sure you're getting the right one. I posted the part numbers earlier in this thread, just check that document that I posted and it will explain which part number you need. The end cap is specific to which wheel/axle settup you are uisng.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Joe -- I have a set of Roval Control EL wheels that are a few years old and I was wondering if the front can be converted to 20mm TA. and if so, what are the part numbers for the 20mm end caps?

The hub appears to be part # 110901 (see photo).

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

AOK said:


> Joe -- I have a set of Roval Control EL wheels that are a few years old and I was wondering if the front can be converted to 20mm TA. and if so, what are the part numbers for the 20mm end caps?
> 
> The hub appears to be part # 110901 (see photo).
> 
> Thanks!


AOK- the Control EL's were QR and 15mm compatible, but not 20mm. These were geared towards XC riding, so we figured the 20mm thru axle was overkill.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels use DT Prolock nipples. These are brass and should help avoid the alloy nipple corrosion problems Enve was experiencing. Another good reason for looking at these.


----------



## pdqmach26 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Control Trail sl 29 and the Traverse sl 29? I know about the small weight difference and 1mm internal width. The Control Trail is on the s-works Stumpjumper 29 FSR and the Traverse is going to come on the s-works Enduro 29. I want one or the other for a Santa Cruz LTc. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Joe:

Are the $1300 Carbon Control 29 wheels stronger than the $1700 Carbon Control SL 29 wheels? I've heard the no-hook rims are stronger than the rims with a bead hook. True?

I'm 210 pounds ready to ride on my Giant Anthem and ride rocky terrain in NJ. Thoughts on which make more sense? I was all for three lighter SL wheels but not at the expense of durability.

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels use DT Prolock nipples. These are brass and should help avoid the alloy nipple corrosion problems Enve was experiencing. Another good reason for looking at these.


eb1888- thanks for helping inform people! one thing to clarify though is that while we do use Prolock nipples, they are the alloy versions.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pdqmach26 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Control Trail sl 29 and the Traverse sl 29? I know about the small weight difference and 1mm internal width. The Control Trail is on the s-works Stumpjumper 29 FSR and the Traverse is going to come on the s-works Enduro 29. I want one or the other for a Santa Cruz LTc. Thanks for your help.


pdqmach26- the Traverse SL 29 rim is a differnt animal than the Control Trail SL 29 in that the Traverse has no bead hook, and also has a differnt construction. Because the Traverse rim has no bead hook, continuous carbon fiber layers are run across the sidewall/rim bed area, creating more impact resistance, as well as being stiffer. What wheel is right for you kind of depends on your riding style/weight/riding conditions, etc. If you are a bit bigger, have an aggressive riding style, and ride in rocky/rough conditions, you might opt for the Traverse since they are very tough wheels. If you are lighter, don't hit stuff hard and don't ride in rough areas, then the Control Trail's would work for you. And if you are somewhere in between, the Control Carbon 29's would be an option also, as they have the same rim construction as the Traverse SL 29, but with a bit lighter layup.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davidcarson48 said:


> Joe:
> 
> Are the $1300 Carbon Control 29 wheels stronger than the $1700 Carbon Control SL 29 wheels? I've heard the no-hook rims are stronger than the rims with a bead hook. True?
> 
> ...


davidcarson48- the Control Carbon 29 wheels are more impact resistant than the Control SL 29's, but at the expense of some weight. There are thousands of customers running Control SL's out there with no troubles, it just depends on your riding style, how rough the trails are that you ride, what kind of tires you run (light XC casing vs more durable trail/all mtn style casing), etc. based on your weight and terrain, you might be better served with the Control 29 Carbon wheels. See one or two posts above for a little explanation on rim differences.


----------



## pdqmach26 (Jul 24, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> pdqmach26- the Traverse SL 29 rim is a differnt animal than the Control Trail SL 29 in that the Traverse has no bead hook, and also has a differnt construction. Because the Traverse rim has no bead hook, continuous carbon fiber layers are run across the sidewall/rim bed area, creating more impact resistance, as well as being stiffer. What wheel is right for you kind of depends on your riding style/weight/riding conditions, etc. If you are a bit bigger, have an aggressive riding style, and ride in rocky/rough conditions, you might opt for the Traverse since they are very tough wheels. If you are lighter, don't hit stuff hard and don't ride in rough areas, then the Control Trail's would work for you. And if you are somewhere in between, the Control Carbon 29's would be an option also, as they have the same rim construction as the Traverse SL 29, but with a bit lighter layup.


Thanks for all your answers! I am 185lbs and 52 years old so I don't go to crazy. Do any of the above mentioned rims have an advantage or disadvantage running tubeless? I use 2.35 or 2.4 aggressive style tires. Thanks again!!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pdqmach26- all the wheels above mount up tubeless the same way, and are very easy to set up. Glad I could help!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> eb1888- thanks for helping inform people! one thing to clarify though is that while we do use Prolock nipples, they are the alloy versions.


http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/enve-wheel-nipple-corrosion-835853.html
This thread discusses the corrosion on the Enve wheels and alloy nipples. They have changed to brass. Your lifetime warranty would cover nipples without reservation in case something comes up I take it .


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/enve-wheel-nipple-corrosion-835853.html
> This thread discusses the corrosion on the Enve wheels and alloy nipples. They have changed to brass. Your lifetime warranty would cover nipples without reservation in case something comes up I take it .


eb1888- thanks for the link, I had seen that awhile back, and checked with our customer service guys who reported they had not seen many wheels coming back with corrosion like this. I will check back with them again and see if this is still the case. Regarding warranty, ours is very similar to Enve's in that it covers manufacturing defects, like an incorrectly molded rim, a defective freehub body etc, and not nipple corrosion specifically. It sounds like we need to do some research and 1)find out how many of our wheels are having this problem, and 2)what we can do to solve it. As pointed out in the Enve thread, switching to brass nipples could be a quick fix. Are you specifically having trouble with a set of our carbon wheels, and if so, maybe you could let me know some specifics (how long you've had the wheels, are you running tubeless and what sealant if so)?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> eb1888- Are you specifically having trouble with a set of our carbon wheels, and if so, maybe you could let me know some specifics (how long you've had the wheels, are you running tubeless and what sealant if so)?


I'm running my own build of ArchEx/SuperComp/DT with a recent change to brass nipples after alloys are not tuneable this year. And I am looking to upgrade for a new bike build. I like to make choices that avoid future problems. I wouldn't be too comfortable with alloy nipples for a carbon wheel build.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

eb1888- ok, understand. One question, if I understand you correctly, you had corrosion problems with alloy nipples in your alloy Stans rims, and switched to brass? Thanks for the help.


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

Roval Joe,

Great thread and thanks in advance. 

I'm rebuilding a set of hubs froma Roval control SL 26" wheelset and need the hub flange diameter and distance from center. The wheels are 2009-ish, white hubs with carbon shell on the front, 24/28 hole. 

All the best.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> eb1888- ok, understand. One question, if I understand you correctly, you had corrosion problems with alloy nipples in your alloy Stans rims, and switched to brass? Thanks for the help.


 Zero of the type of galvanic corrosion I pictured on the alloy nipples used in the Enve carbon wheel build. My problem was difficulty freeing the alloy nipples from the stainless spoke. Because that wasn't going to improve over the wheel life I made the choice to change now to avoid future problems.
The galvanic corrosion I pictured results from the manufacturers choice of matrials and isn't something a user can avoid with proper care.
If the manufacturer insists on the material and the corrosion destroys the product I see that as a defect in the manufacturing process. 
I wouldn't buy into that even with warranty coverage.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm looking at the new enduro 29er. The wheels are listed as roval 29 alloy disc, 28 mm wide, 32 hole. Front hub, Spec Hi Lo disc 15mm through. Rear hub, Spec Hi Lo disc, 12mm through, 32 hole. Internal width? I'm assuming the hi lo is a basic specialized hub? Looking for some more info. I'm on the beefy side and wonder how they will hold up to New England rocks and roots.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

seven-22 said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Great thread and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


seven-22- sorry for the lag, trying to get the info from one of the engineers for you on this, please be patient.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

leeboh said:


> I'm looking at the new enduro 29er. The wheels are listed as roval 29 alloy disc, 28 mm wide, 32 hole. Front hub, Spec Hi Lo disc 15mm through. Rear hub, Spec Hi Lo disc, 12mm through, 32 hole. Internal width? I'm assuming the hi lo is a basic specialized hub? Looking for some more info. I'm on the beefy side and wonder how they will hold up to New England rocks and roots.


leeboh- I think you are refering to the Comp model, correct? This is not a Roval wheelset, rather, it's an OE wheelset that uses a Roval rim, so there are a number of differences including hubs, spokes, and the wheels are machine built (Roval wheelsets are all hand built, whether they come on the bike or are purchased aftermarket). Ok, so that being said, the rim width is 24mm inner width. What wheels are you running now, or in the past that have worked well out there?


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a 2012 Roval Control EL (s/n M11AA00431). I broke a spoke (rear drive side) and went to the shop to get a replacement. They told me the wheel uses a 277mm Revolution spoke. They found a couple at a shop in NC and had to have them shipped to CO. No one has these spokes - not Spesh, not shops and not DT Swiss in GJ. I pulled three others out of the drive side and they are all different lengths - 278, 280, and 282. Can you confirm what spokes are supposed to be on this wheel drive and non/drive.

Also, why can't straight pull spokes have oval heads? - it would be much easier to true them


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jsj3831 said:


> I have a 2012 Roval Control EL (s/n M11AA00431). I broke a spoke (rear drive side) and went to the shop to get a replacement. They told me the wheel uses a 277mm Revolution spoke. They found a couple at a shop in NC and had to have them shipped to CO. No one has these spokes - not Spesh, not shops and not DT Swiss in GJ. I pulled three others out of the drive side and they are all different lengths - 278, 280, and 282. Can you confirm what spokes are supposed to be on this wheel drive and non/drive.
> 
> Also, why can't straight pull spokes have oval heads? - it would be much easier to true them


jsj3831- the spoke you are looking for is indeed 277mm, service part# S2026018. we have plenty of them in stock in Salt Lake City. Did you go to a Specialized dealer, and if so, did they actually contact our customer service, or attempt to look up the part number on our service site? As for why you are measuring different length spokes- Just like any bike part, there is a tolerance to the spec dimension, so not every part will measure exactly the spec length. That being said, 282mm is pretty far off. Over time, spokes can stretch, and I'm not sure if that is what is happening here or not. Why can't straight pull spokes have oval heads? They actually could, but it would also require every straight pull hub maker to machine appropriate spoke holes to accept these. It might help resist twisting, but you would still get the spoke "winding up" when you are adding tension since there is quite a bit of length between the nipple and the head. The best thing to do is use a twist resist tool and hold the spoke near the nipple. Granted, these tools are not easy to come by at this point, but we will be bringing one to market this summer. Sorry for the inconvenience you've had to deal with.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> leeboh- I think you are refering to the Comp model, correct? This is not a Roval wheelset, rather, it's an OE wheelset that uses a Roval rim, so there are a number of differences including hubs, spokes, and the wheels are machine built (Roval wheelsets are all hand built, whether they come on the bike or are purchased aftermarket). Ok, so that being said, the rim width is 24mm inner width. What wheels are you running now, or in the past that have worked well out there?


 On my 26er Kona, I have a hand built wheel set, hadley hubs to mavic 319's worked well for 8 yrs so far.


----------



## seven-22 (Mar 1, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> seven-22- sorry for the lag, trying to get the info from one of the engineers for you on this, please be patient.


No worries. I'm just grateful to have a contact that will help me out. I suppose it's a testament to the quality of the wheels that this information isn't readily available.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

leeboh said:


> On my 26er Kona, I have a hand built wheel set, hadley hubs to mavic 319's worked well for 8 yrs so far.


Leeboh- got it. While the engagement won't be as tight as a Hadley, I think the wheels will do ok for you out there. 8 years is quite a long time for a set of mtn wheels if you are riding consistently! you'll notice the extra rim width for sure, especially if you run lower pressures.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

seven-22 said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Great thread and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


seven-22, I'm kind of in a tight spot here with this one. It's our policy to not give out info to promote building up our components with other systems (spokes/rims, etc), because we only test for the configurations we sell. I know this does sound a bit like a cop out, but you would be surprised by how much small changes can make to how a wheel performs. That being said, if you still want to continue, DT Swiss has a straight pull spoke calculator online that you could try, and it shouldn't be too hard actually measure the hubs you have with a metric caliper. Sorry I can't help you out more.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Interested in getting the new Roval Control 29 wheelset and have been lurking on this thread off and on. I hope "not" to need it, but just a kudo for your service input on behalf of all the posters on here Joe!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> Interested in getting the new Roval Control 29 wheelset and have been lurking on this thread off and on. I hope "not" to need it, but just a kudo for your service input on behalf of all the posters on here Joe!


JMac47- thanks for the kudos, you will be stoked on those wheels if you end up getting them!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

They might be overkill with their stout 240# rider weight limit given my 140# stature....


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> They might be overkill with their stout 240# rider weight limit given my 140# stature....


JMac47- all of our carbon wheels have a high rider weight limit, but they all ride differently due to rim construction, spoke spec/spoke count, etc, so don't be put off by the weight limit.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

that's interesting...so what if I was looking for an XC 29er wheelset that can take the hardest blows? Fast through a rock garden type stuff....I don't normally ride silly low pressures (28 min in the front is the lowest I have ridden).


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jsj3831 said:


> that's interesting...so what if I was looking for an XC 29er wheelset that can take the hardest blows? Fast through a rock garden type stuff....I don't normally ride silly low pressures (28 min in the front is the lowest I have ridden).


jsj3831- if you were looking for the most robust set of XC wheels, I'd personally go wtih the Control Carbon 29. it is a bit heavier than the SL, but stands up to impacts better than the SL's, and is more affordable as well. You won't have any issues at the pressure you're running.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> JMac47- all of our carbon wheels have a high rider weight limit, but they all ride differently due to rim construction, spoke spec/spoke count, etc, so don't be put off by the weight limit.


I should rephrase that "I'm sure there will be zero flex felt with my skinny ar$e ridding them".


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> I should rephrase that "I'm sure there will be zero flex felt with my skinny ar$e ridding them".


Ha! got it!


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

*Weight difference Roval Control SL 29 vs. Roval Control Carbon 29*

Hey Joe!

First of all, I really appreciate the direct approach you are taking towards customers here.

I have two questions regarding the weight/differences between the Roval Control SL 29 vs. the Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels.

As I understand the weight difference between these wheelsets is around 100 g.

1. Where does this weight differcence come from (hubs/rims/spokes)?

2. What exactly is the technical difference between the hubs used (240s vs. 350 internals)?

Many thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Christoph


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

^^^ Great question.

Also, Joe...

Do the Carbon Control 29 wheels come with the 18T or 36T star ratchet? How about the Carbon Control SL 29s?

Thanks!


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Joe, Is there any plan for Roval to make a Single Speed Specific wheelset available for purchase? I noticed even the Carve SL come with a casette hub and it's just spaced out. Seems strange to me for a production bike. This question may have been asked before but I didn't want to sift through 5 pages of posts, heh.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> First of all, I really appreciate the direct approach you are taking towards customers here.
> 
> ...


bart_simpson- cool, glad you guys are finding this helpful! ok, to answer your questions:
The front hub on Control SL is lighter (and noticeably smaller), the rear hub looks the same between the two wheels, but the SL uses a DT 240 based design, and the Control Carbon uses the DT 350 based design. Both are similar, but the 240 has a little nicer quality bearing and more machining, making it lighter. Spokes are exactly the same between the two wheels (DT Swiss Revolutions w/Pro Lock hex head alloy nipples), so no difference there. The rims are different also, Controls being a little heavier than the SL's, but also more impact resistant.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davidcarson48 said:


> ^^^ Great question.
> 
> Also, Joe...
> 
> ...


davidcarson48- all models of Roval mountain wheels for 2012, 2013, and the coming 2014 year will use 36t star ratchets.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

austinTRON said:


> Hello Joe, Is there any plan for Roval to make a Single Speed Specific wheelset available for purchase? I noticed even the Carve SL come with a casette hub and it's just spaced out. Seems strange to me for a production bike. This question may have been asked before but I didn't want to sift through 5 pages of posts, heh.


austinTRON- I'm not sure on the reason for the Carve spec, but as for Roval wheels coming in a single speed specific configuration, I'm sorry, but this isn't in the plan right now. We can definitely look at it in the future, but it won't be happening soon.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> bart_simpson- cool, glad you guys are finding this helpful!


Yes, this is indeed REALLY cool, as it allows to take an educated purchase decision 



Roval Joe said:


> the rear hub looks the same between the two wheels, but the SL uses a DT 240 based design, and the Control Carbon uses the DT 350 based design. Both are similar, but the 240 has a little nicer quality bearing and more machining, making it lighter.


OK, understood. What does "nicer quality bearing" mean for real use?
How is reliability affected in comparison to the 240 hub?

Thanks again


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Yes, this is indeed REALLY cool, as it allows to take an educated purchase decision
> 
> OK, understood. What does "nicer quality bearing" mean for real use?
> How is reliability affected in comparison to the 240 hub?
> ...


It's just a higher grade bearing. In real terms like you are asking, there are hundreds of thousands of these hubs in the field, and we have not seen longevity issues with the 350 bearing compared to the 240 bearing. they both seem to do well, and haven't had complaints. Basically the 240 hub gets you a decent weight savings.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

I just want to say how good it is to see Roval Joe here on the forums putting in some good hours helping customers in real time. Also makes me happy that I am a Specialized rider too. Best customer service there is, even outside of the bike industry, few companies can hold a candle to them. *High Five* joe. Also, I just reeled in a set of DT 240s. I'm going to need a set of hoops to lace up. I have been assuming that I would end up with stan's pretty much from the get-go but I would really like to have some Rovals just to say I have Roval. I'm a 170lb rider and this wheelset will be for XC Racing. I will be running it Single Speed and also geared in the future. Any recommendations? Probly Control 29s? I'm really interested in the Control Carbon 29. Can these be purchased individualy? We've gotten some through the shop before but it was for warranty purposes.


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Freehub body question - mine is getting a bit knicked up from the cassette. Assuming the bearings are smooth, is there a point at which this will affect functionality? Are replacements all similar in material (AL)?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

austinTRON said:


> I just want to say how good it is to see Roval Joe here on the forums putting in some good hours helping customers in real time. Also makes me happy that I am a Specialized rider too. Best customer service there is, even outside of the bike industry, few companies can hold a candle to them. *High Five* joe. Also, I just reeled in a set of DT 240s. I'm going to need a set of hoops to lace up. I have been assuming that I would end up with stan's pretty much from the get-go but I would really like to have some Rovals just to say I have Roval. I'm a 170lb rider and this wheelset will be for XC Racing. I will be running it Single Speed and also geared in the future. Any recommendations? Probly Control 29s? I'm really interested in the Control Carbon 29. Can these be purchased individualy? We've gotten some through the shop before but it was for warranty purposes.


austinTRON- stoked to help you guys. Unfortunately in your case though, I'm not able to be of much help. Since we design our wheels as a system, we don't offer any of the pieces aftermarket. The only way to get rims is if there is a warranty or crash replacement of an existing wheelset.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Since we design our wheels as a system, we don't offer any of the pieces aftermarket. The only way to get rims is if there is a warranty or crash replacement of an existing wheelset.


oh man what a bummer... I really wanted to represent Roval....


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Joe,

I have a set of Control SL 29 wheels - carbon rims with the "red wedge" look from 2011 or 2012. I was thinking about replacing the red aero spokes with black DT competition spokes. Can you give me the spoke lengths I would need to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

AOK said:


> Joe,
> 
> I have a set of Control SL 29 wheels - carbon rims with the "red wedge" look from 2011 or 2012. I was thinking about replacing the red aero spokes with black DT competition spokes. Can you give me the spoke lengths I would need to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a DT Swiss spoke calculator. I believe the Control SL 29 used hubs with 350 internals, pretty sure the shell is the same? Welcome <- dno why it says "welcome" but I can't seem to change it, lol.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

austinTRON said:


> Here's a DT Swiss spoke calculator. I believe the Control SL 29 used hubs with 350 internals, pretty sure the shell is the same? Welcome <- dno why it says "welcome" but I can't seem to change it, lol.


The Roval hub internals are the same as DT Swiss, but my understanding was that the hub shell is different.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Need Roval Joe...


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a friend who is getting the carbon wheel set so he is getting rid of 
His current rivals. They came off a epic comp 29. Os28 front and 142 rear.
Can I convert the front to 20mm. Don't want to buy another fork.
Thanks


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

Roval Joe, 

Are the hubs from Roval Control SL 29er with ceramic bearings?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Paging Roval Joe,

Could the issue that has just begun to crop up on my 15mm TA QR be related to the Roval Control SL hub?

I have a Rock Shox Reba RL with 15mm TA. Starting yesterday it seems like I've loss most of the clamping force in the QR. How could that happen? Previously when I put the wheel in the dropouts, I would turn and tighten the TA until it was just snug, then I would clamp the QR down closed and I could feel it provide some good clamping force. It felt like about the same clamping force as a traditional 9mm QR. But when putting the wheel on yesterday I used the same procedure but the QR didn't seem to provide much clamp force at all. Even if I turn and tighten the TA hard, I still don't get much more force out of clamping the QR. I can still spin the QR on the axle when it is in the closed position, I couldn't do that before. 
First thing I thought of was the TA conversion hub caps, but they all seem fine. The hub is Specialized Roval Control SL, TA is Rock Shox that came with the bike/fork.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

AOK said:


> Joe,
> 
> I have a set of Control SL 29 wheels - carbon rims with the "red wedge" look from 2011 or 2012. I was thinking about replacing the red aero spokes with black DT competition spokes. Can you give me the spoke lengths I would need to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


AOK- My apologies for the serious lag in response! I was traveling with really bad connection to the internet. Spoke lengths are as follows:
front Drive side: 289mm, Non Drive side: 302mm
Rear Drive side: 299mm, Non Drive side, 302mm
if you need our service part numbers for these, let me know, and I'll post them. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jujuyak said:


> I have a friend who is getting the carbon wheel set so he is getting rid of
> His current rivals. They came off a epic comp 29. Os28 front and 142 rear.
> Can I convert the front to 20mm. Don't want to buy another fork.
> Thanks


jujuyak- the wheels that came on the Epic Comp are not Roval wheelsets. They are Roval rims that are laced into some OE hubs, much like you see other brand's bikes using DT or Mavic rims laced into OE hubs. Specialized bikes using Roval hand built wheelsets come on Expert level or above. So, assuming I understand you correctly, the wheels your friend has will not convert to 20mm axle in the front. The easy way to tell is to see if the hub graphic says Roval on it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ewarnerusa said:


> Paging Roval Joe,
> 
> Could the issue that has just begun to crop up on my 15mm TA QR be related to the Roval Control SL hub?
> 
> ...


ewarnerusa- After reading thru your post, I don't think the problem is with the wheel. It may be that you need to adjust your TA, depending on exactly which model it is. The quick way to tell is to put another wheel in your fork and see if you have the same problem. Some of the Rockshox TA's use a small allen bolt to adjust "clamping force", and I'm guessing that you just need to tighten that down a bit. I could be totally wrong, but it's hard to tell without being able to check it out myself. Try it out and let me know what you find.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> ewarnerusa- After reading thru your post, I don't think the problem is with the wheel. It may be that you need to adjust your TA, depending on exactly which model it is. The quick way to tell is to put another wheel in your fork and see if you have the same problem. Some of the Rockshox TA's use a small allen bolt to adjust "clamping force", and I'm guessing that you just need to tighten that down a bit. I could be totally wrong, but it's hard to tell without being able to check it out myself. Try it out and let me know what you find.


Thanks Joe, that solved it.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Joe, first off I want to say that these wheels look like a great deal. Between the DT Swiss internals, what looks like a great design for a tubeless carbon clincher, and the Revolution spokes and Pro Lock nipples tying it together, I think these will sell really well for the price.

It is almost enough to make me buy them DESPITE the fact that I am in the camp that likes to build and repair my own wheels. Building them myself I can select the width of my rims, the guage of my spokes (I consider 1.5 easy to break when sticks get into the spokes), centerlock or 6-bolt (6-bolt is a weight penalty if you prefer Shimano rotors, which are awesome IMO), etc. 

I know you have already said Specialized will only sell these are a wheelset. So this leads me to the unfortunate question: I am curious as to whether or not the hookless carbon rim idea is patented or not?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mpower13 said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Are the hubs from Roval Control SL 29er with ceramic bearings?


Mpower13- we do not use ceramic bearings on Roval mtn wheels.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mutantclover said:


> Hi Joe, first off I want to say that these wheels look like a great deal. Between the DT Swiss internals, what looks like a great design for a tubeless carbon clincher, and the Revolution spokes and Pro Lock nipples tying it together, I think these will sell really well for the price.
> 
> It is almost enough to make me buy them DESPITE the fact that I am in the camp that likes to build and repair my own wheels. Building them myself I can select the width of my rims, the guage of my spokes (I consider 1.5 easy to break when sticks get into the spokes), centerlock or 6-bolt (6-bolt is a weight penalty if you prefer Shimano rotors, which are awesome IMO), etc.
> 
> I know you have already said Specialized will only sell these are a wheelset. So this leads me to the unfortunate question: I am curious as to whether or not the hookless carbon rim idea is patented or not?


Mutantclover- first off, I'm wondering where that name came from, nice! ok, so to answer your question, no, the zero bead hook design is not something that is patentable. Moto, car, and even some bike rims in the past have all used this design, so it's not something that can be patented. Regarding building your wheels versus getting the Control carbon's, I would recommend you go to your local dealer and see if they would let you test drive a set. Not a lot of dealers are set up like this, but some will actually let you take a set out if you are seriously considering purchasing. I think one ride will tell you a lot about what the wheels are (way more than the sum of their parts), and that will help you make a decision on what is right for you.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> Mutantclover- first off, I'm wondering where that name came from, nice!


Thanks for the response Joe. As for the name, this may help: Four-leaf clover: No luck, but an aberration due to a faulty gene.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

RJ, your usual prompt responses and feedback leave nothing to apologize for!


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

Roval Joe,

Could you tell me if the wheelset that comes on the 2012 stumpjumper fsr expert carbon evo (elite titanium mega fluxcapacitor... sorry couldn't stop) 26" can be converted to 20mm in the front?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dberndt said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Could you tell me if the wheelset that comes on the 2012 stumpjumper fsr expert carbon evo (elite titanium mega fluxcapacitor... sorry couldn't stop) 26" can be converted to 20mm in the front?


dberndt- those are the Traverse wheels on that model, and yes, they can be converted to 20mm thru axle, you just need to have your dealer order up the end caps. Give them this info and they won't have to bother looking it up: Part# S125900003


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

Rival Joe 

Thank you for the info. It is appreciated.


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks RJ, It's appreciated that you're here in this forum answering these questions.


----------



## pardao15 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Joe!
A question:
I have a wheelset Roval Control SL (26 "). Not sure of the year, possibly 2011. I have a pair of 9mm "end caps" for Specialized forks (28mm), but I need it for a Fox fork (24mm).

I need to know the reference number of the end caps to order.

The front hub has the reference: 110603

I attach you some photos to help identify the wheels:



























thank!


----------



## ErikGBL (Mar 26, 2008)

*2012 Roval SL142+ hub geometry*

I want to build a wheelset based on these hubs, but how do I calculate the spoke length? I do not find any spoke calculator that has these hubs in their database. They are not identical to any DT Swiss straight pull hub as far as I can see. It is difficult to measure the flange distance and in particular the pitch circle diameter.

So where do I find the necessary geometrical dimensions needed for input to the DT Swiss spoke calculator? (flange distance, pitch circle diameter, spoke recession)


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pardao15 said:


> Hi Joe!
> A question:
> I have a wheelset Roval Control SL (26 "). Not sure of the year, possibly 2011. I have a pair of 9mm "end caps" for Specialized forks (28mm), but I need it for a Fox fork (24mm).
> 
> ...


Pardao15- , this should be the part# you're looking for: S125900009.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pardao15 said:


> Hi Joe!
> A question:
> I have a wheelset Roval Control SL (26 "). Not sure of the year, possibly 2011. I have a pair of 9mm "end caps" for Specialized forks (28mm), but I need it for a Fox fork (24mm).
> 
> ...


Pardao15- this should be the part# you're looking for: S125900009


----------



## pardao15 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you very much Joe!

I could you say me the model year of my wheels?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ErikGBL said:


> I want to build a wheelset based on these hubs, but how do I calculate the spoke length? I do not find any spoke calculator that has these hubs in their database. They are not identical to any DT Swiss straight pull hub as far as I can see. It is difficult to measure the flange distance and in particular the pitch circle diameter.
> 
> So where do I find the necessary geometrical dimensions needed for input to the DT Swiss spoke calculator? (flange distance, pitch circle diameter, spoke recession)


ErikGBL- because we sell Roval wheels as a system, we don't support parting out pieces of the wheel. In other words, I don't have drawings/measurements I can give you. That being said, if you still want to build up your hub, try DT Swiss' online calculator for straight pull hubs. Ours is not listed in the database, but you might be able to figure it out.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pardao15 said:


> Thank you very much Joe!
> 
> I could you say me the model year of my wheels?


Pardao15- I believe your wheels are 2011 model year.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Joe,

I have another question, regarding the wheels on the the 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29 hardtail of my girlfriend.

The rims on that bike are labeled as "Roval 29, 26mm w/ eyelets, 32h".

Are those rims tubeless-ready?

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have another question, regarding the wheels on the the 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29 hardtail of my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


bart-simpson- the rims that come on your girlfriend's bike are indeed tubeless. All bikes we sell with Roval rims come with the tubeless valves in the small parts box, so if she got it new, the shop should have given them to her. If not, any specialized dealer can order the valves.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a new frame coming that uses a 142x12 rear. I have a set of Carbon Control 29's that came as 135mm. The frame includes the rear 12mm skewer. Do I just need the end caps or the kit that includes an axle too?
This?







Or this? it is the tube between the skewer and the caps that I am not sure I need.







Thanks
G


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fire_strom said:


> I have a new frame coming that uses a 142x12 rear. I have a set of Carbon Control 29's that came as 135mm. The frame includes the rear 12mm skewer. Do I just need the end caps or the kit that includes an axle too?
> This?
> View attachment 812838
> 
> ...


Hey G- you just need the end caps, and you'll be good to go! the skewer coming wtih your frame will be fine and the axle already in your rear hub is compatible with that skewer. Enjoy!


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Perfect, thanks. 
G


----------



## jsync (Aug 1, 2012)

*Traversee conversion to 10x135*

Hi Joe,

I have a set o 26" Traversee E5 wheels (Specialized Roval Traversee Wheelset Review - BikeRadar)that I want to swap the rear axle for 10X135. I believe that the rear is the same as the DT Swiss 240. What do I need, is it end caps, axle and skewer?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jsync said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have a set o 26" Traversee E5 wheels (Specialized Roval Traversee Wheelset Review - BikeRadar)that I want to swap the rear axle for 10X135. I believe that the rear is the same as the DT Swiss 240. What do I need, is it end caps, axle and skewer?
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, you need end caps and skewer. the axle in those wheels should be compatible with 10mm skewer. We don't carry those end caps, but you can get them from DT.


----------



## jsync (Aug 1, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Kev, you need end caps and skewer. the axle in those wheels should be compatible with 10mm skewer. We don't carry those end caps, but you can get them from DT.


Hi Joe,

Thanks for the confirmation, i don't suppose you are able to tell me the dt part numbers?

Thanks again.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jsync said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation, i don't suppose you are able to tell me the dt part numbers?
> 
> Thanks again.


there is a nice list of DT part numbers here:http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Images/Accessories/Axel_System_Conversion_Kit_Style.pdf


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Joe,
Do you know what the part number is for the DT-Swiss XX1 conversion of the 142+ hubs? I am assuming that the drive side end cap is different from the regular 142 end cap which comes with the DT-Swiss XX1 hub shell.
Thanks!


----------



## rangerfrank (Jul 10, 2013)

*Roval Contour SL*

Hi Joe,
Have you had issues with these rims fracturing(Contour SL)? I am on my second replacement in three months; my latest lasted just two rides...
My first one I have to take some responsibility as I did have a pretty hard impact but my last, fracturing on the second ride with no hard impacts is very disappointing! I run tubeless at 35 psi.
Frank


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Joe,
I have the Control Trail SL wheels, I think they 2011 model year, with red "ROVAL" paint. It is a 28 hole rear wheel and I need to replace spokes. Can you provide the drive side and non drive side spoke length please?

Thanks,


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Joe,
Can you tell me what bearings go in the Roval Control SL 29 Carbon front and rear wheels, and what bearings go in the Roval Control Trail SL 29 Carbon front and rear wheels? Is the Control SL Bearing Replacement Tool Set able to replace the bearings on all 4 of these wheels? Can my dealer order me the Control SL Bearing Replacement Tool Set? What is the Specilized part # for it?
Thanks


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Had an issue, turned out I'd gotten the wrong drive side cap, got the right one and bingo, all's good. 
G


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

c-wal said:


> Hi Joe,
> Do you know what the part number is for the DT-Swiss XX1 conversion of the 142+ hubs? I am assuming that the drive side end cap is different from the regular 142 end cap which comes with the DT-Swiss XX1 hub shell.
> Thanks!


C-wal, you can't buy the 142+ kit from DT, only from Specialized. Part number is S132100005


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rangerfrank said:


> Hi Joe,
> Have you had issues with these rims fracturing(Contour SL)? I am on my second replacement in three months; my latest lasted just two rides...
> My first one I have to take some responsibility as I did have a pretty hard impact but my last, fracturing on the second ride with no hard impacts is very disappointing! I run tubeless at 35 psi.
> Frank


Frank, sorry to hear you're having trouble with your wheels. We have had some of these rims cracking, a lot of it depends on rider weight, riding style, and terrain being ridden. you are running plenty of pressure in there, so I can't tell you what is going on without more info. Your best bet is to visit your dealer and try to work out a solution. If you are continuing to have issues, I would recommend trying to work something out with the dealer on a trade in for Control Carbon wheels, which have a much more impact resistant rim.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> Hi Joe,
> I have the Control Trail SL wheels, I think they 2011 model year, with red "ROVAL" paint. It is a 28 hole rear wheel and I need to replace spokes. Can you provide the drive side and non drive side spoke length please?
> 
> Thanks,


bdp131, here you go:

REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss AEROLITE 14G, Straight pull 272mm
REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 272MM
REAR SPOKE-NON DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss AEROLITE 14G, Straight pull 274mm
REAR SPOKE-NON DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 274MM


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MountainHead said:


> Hi Joe,
> Can you tell me what bearings go in the Roval Control SL 29 Carbon front and rear wheels, and what bearings go in the Roval Control Trail SL 29 Carbon front and rear wheels? Is the Control SL Bearing Replacement Tool Set able to replace the bearings on all 4 of these wheels? Can my dealer order me the Control SL Bearing Replacement Tool Set? What is the Specilized part # for it?
> Thanks


Mountainhead- PN for the bearing tool you need is: S125300013. it does not include bearings. bearing info; Control Trail SL 29 FRONT: S2025009/S2025005,one each. Control SL 29 FRONT: S2025007, qty 2. rear bearings for both wheels: These you can get from DT (240 hub bearings), or find an alternative source. Bearings are:6902 (15/28x7mm)qty 2 per hub, and 6802 (15/24x5mm) qty 2 per hub


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> bdp131, here you go:
> 
> REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss AEROLITE 14G, Straight pull 272mm
> REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 272MM
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I popped the head off one of the rear, drive side spokes on my 2012 Enduro Expert Carbon w/ Roval Traverse wheels this weekend. Could I get the spoke lengths for those wheels?


----------



## jsync (Aug 1, 2012)

jsync said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have a set o 26" Traversee E5 wheels (Specialized Roval Traversee Wheelset Review - BikeRadar)that I want to swap the rear axle for 10X135. I believe that the rear is the same as the DT Swiss 240. What do I need, is it end caps, axle and skewer?
> 
> ...





Roval Joe said:


> Hi Kev, you need end caps and skewer. the axle in those wheels should be compatible with 10mm skewer. We don't carry those end caps, but you can get them from DT.


Hi Joe,

One more question about the wheels, can I convert the front to a 9mm through axle? If it makes any difference the fork is a standard QR Rockshox Reba.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## DCmtnbkr (Mar 9, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> bdp131, here you go:
> 
> REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss AEROLITE 14G, Straight pull 272mm
> REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE	DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 272MM
> ...


Roval Joe - would the spoke length/type be the same for 2012 & 2013 Roval Control SL wheels? I found the following on the Specialized site but can't seem to find 289 mm or 299 mm lengths of the Revolution spokes anywhere, just 288 or 298.

"The front wheels have two different lengths.
289mm Driveside
302mm Non-Drive
Rear:
299mm Driveside
302mm Non-Drive

These are all DT Swiss straight pull spokes."

Thanks!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Roval Joe, could you confirm that Chinese carbon rim manufacturer Light-Bicycle (or their corporate company industry name) actually manufacture (or has been doing) carbon rims for Roval (aka Specialized) ?

Thanks very much !


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Joe, just read some news about the 2014 Roval wheels. 
Will there be changes in the new MY for the Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels too?


----------



## bikemule (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Joe, I need spoke lengths for 2008 controle xc race disc, front and rear, and erd for both. Any bladed spokes available from later model 26 inch models that would fit ? Can I purchase these from salt lake, online?


----------



## mteitsch (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Joe,
I have a 2012 Specialized Epic 29er with a set of Roval Control 29 Wheels. I recently broke a spoke on the Non-Drive side -rear wheel. I am having a very hard time getting accurate information on the spoke lengths required, spoke type, nipple compatibility,and price/availabilty of the different spokes needed for my wheel set. 
Can you help in my search for replacement parts? I'd like to know all different spoke lengths required, if the original nipples can be replaced with any other make, as I am trying to have a few spares on hand in the event of future failures.
Thanks for your help
Mike T


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Yardstick said:


> I popped the head off one of the rear, drive side spokes on my 2012 Enduro Expert Carbon w/ Roval Traverse wheels this weekend. Could I get the spoke lengths for those wheels?


Yardstick, for drive side, you'll need a DT Supercomp spoke in 272mm, specialized part # S114600036.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jsync said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> One more question about the wheels, can I convert the front to a 9mm through axle? If it makes any difference the fork is a standard QR Rockshox Reba.
> 
> ...


Kev, no, there are no end caps to convert that to a 9mm thru axle


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

DCmtnbkr said:


> Roval Joe - would the spoke length/type be the same for 2012 & 2013 Roval Control SL wheels? I found the following on the Specialized site but can't seem to find 289 mm or 299 mm lengths of the Revolution spokes anywhere, just 288 or 298.
> 
> "The front wheels have two different lengths.
> 289mm Driveside
> ...


Sorry DC, i'm a little lost here, as i can't see the original message. there are two different length sets i'm seeing in this message that look to be 26 and 29" versions. just PM me with what exactly you're looking for and i'll get you specialized part numbers for the correct lengths.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe, just read some news about the 2014 Roval wheels.
> Will there be changes in the new MY for the Roval Control Carbon 29 wheels too?


Hey Bart, Control 29 Carbon wheels will remain the same for '14. the only new wheel will be Control SL 29, which is completely redesigned.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mteitsch said:


> Hi Joe,
> I have a 2012 Specialized Epic 29er with a set of Roval Control 29 Wheels. I recently broke a spoke on the Non-Drive side -rear wheel. I am having a very hard time getting accurate information on the spoke lengths required, spoke type, nipple compatibility,and price/availabilty of the different spokes needed for my wheel set.
> Can you help in my search for replacement parts? I'd like to know all different spoke lengths required, if the original nipples can be replaced with any other make, as I am trying to have a few spares on hand in the event of future failures.
> Thanks for your help
> Mike T


Mike T, i can help, but i'll need to know exactly which wheel you have. you mention you have an Epic, but do not mention model name, so i'm unclear if you have the Control Alloy wheels, or the Control SL carbon wheels. just let me know which you have and i can get you info.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bikemule said:


> Hi Joe, I need spoke lengths for 2008 controle xc race disc, front and rear, and erd for both. Any bladed spokes available from later model 26 inch models that would fit ? Can I purchase these from salt lake, online?


Bikemule, you'll have to have your Specialized dealer order these parts. I came along after those wheels were made, so it's best if you have the shop contact SLC customer service and get you sorted wtih spokes.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> Yardstick, for drive side, you'll need a DT Supercomp spoke in 272mm, specialized part # S114600036.


Why use a proprietary spoke? I have called most of the Specialized dealers where I live and nobody has them. They can order them for $7 each! :eekster: DNA Cycles, a concept store, claimed they had them but were trying to pass off some other spoke that didn't fit (right length, wrong threads). I am pissed that my $6k bike has been reduced to wall art in my garage because of one spoke I can't find anywhere. I haven't even worn out a set of tires or a chain on this bike yet. Good thing I'm not on a trip out of state with this bike. This kind of thing ensures that I will never buy another Specialized bike.

Joe only answered 1/4 of my question but I did eventually find out the rest of the spoke lengths. If anyone needs spokes for a 2012 Roval Traverse 142+ wheelset or wants to relace them with something more common:

Front Left: 274mm
Front Right: 254mm
Rear Left: 274mm
Rear Right: 272mm


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Yardstick said:


> Why use a proprietary spoke? I have called most of the Specialized dealers where I live and nobody has them. They can order them for $7 each! :eekster: DNA Cycles, a concept store, claimed they had them buy were trying to pass off some other spoke that didn't fit (right length, wrong threads). I am pissed that my $6k bike has been reduced to wall art in my garage because of one spoke I can't find anywhere. I haven't even worn out a set of tires or a chain on this bike yet. Good thing I'm not on a trip out of state with this bike. This kind of thing ensures that I will never buy another Specialized bike.


Yardstick, $7 seems pricey for this spoke- Did DNA quote you that price? Did the other shops say if the $7 was purchasing the spoke from us, or DT? I'd be happy to contact the shop and see why the price is as high as it is. Maybe you can PM me the details?

Cost aside, these are not proprietary spokes like you'd find in an I9 or Mavic wheel. they are off the shelf spokes made by DT, we just order their standard product in the length we need for our wheels. Shops mostly stock J bend versions of these spokes since that's what the majority of shop built wheels are assembled with. To help situations like yours, we have created Roval service kits for shops to purchase that have all our spoke lengths included, plus other small parts for hubs to get easy repairs done quick. They have only been available for a few months, so not all shops have purchased them yet. Of course we also stock all our other spoke lengths in SLC for shops to order at a very reasonable price (this is why i'm surprised to hear your $7 quote).


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Yardstick said:


> Why use a proprietary spoke? I have called most of the Specialized dealers where I live and nobody has them. They can order them for $7 each! :eekster: DNA Cycles, a concept store, claimed they had them buy were trying to pass off some other spoke that didn't fit (right length, wrong threads). I am pissed that my $6k bike has been reduced to wall art in my garage because of one spoke I can't find anywhere. I haven't even worn out a set of tires or a chain on this bike yet. Good thing I'm not on a trip out of state with this bike. This kind of thing ensures that I will never buy another Specialized bike.


I wanted to wait until Roval Joe chimed in with the correct answer before I shared my experience. I broke a spoke in my Roval Control SL 29 a couple weeks ago. Brought it into the shop and they said they didn't have any of the "straight pull DT spokes" in stock but that they would get one in for me ASAP. By the middle of the next week they had parts in stock for me and repaired it for free under warranty since the wheels are less than a year old. I think your shop(s) were giving you bad info and doing a disservice. When I bought my Rovals, it was partly based on a discussion of avoiding proprietary parts. I was told that the parts were rebadged DT stuff and replacements should be no problem. I was coming off of Mavic Crossmax wheels which performed great but were a pain in the ass to get parts for (such as $7 Zicral spokes which are apparently never kept in stock...).


----------



## mteitsch (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi again Joe,
I have a 2012 Specialized Epic 29er-Aluminum frame. I had it for less than a month when I experienced major problems with the original wheels with Joy hubs. Papa Wheelies , the shop where I bought the bike stood by their product and upgraded the wheel set to a set of Roval Control Trail 29 wheels. Which have been incredible. These wheels have aluminum rims and straight spokes. As I mentioned previously, I broke a rear spoke on the non-drive side and have been trying to get replacements. PW contacted Specialized and ordered spokes for both front and rear wheels as I would like to have spares on hand. The spokes I received are 304mm and 286mm long. The 304's are too long for the rear hub non drive side. 
I believe the correct size might be 300mm. Can you tell me what the recommended lengths for all spokes- front and rear/both sides should be?I'd like to get back to PW tomorrow to get the right spokes on order as it has already been two weeks since I broke the spoke. Thanks for your help,Joe!
regards, Mike


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

David C said:


> Roval Joe, could you confirm that Chinese carbon rim manufacturer Light-Bicycle (or their corporate company industry name) actually manufacture (or has been doing) carbon rims for Roval (aka Specialized) ?
> 
> Thanks very much !


Hey David, sorry for missing this the other day! the carbon rim manufacturer DOES NOT make rims for Roval, or Specialized for that matter. These guys started popping up on our radar a couple years ago selling rims on the internet that looked very similar to ours wtih some of the dimensioning changed. We do not know much about how the rims are made, what the layup schedule is, etc, only that they look very similar to ours. I have read some mixed reviews on their performance, but that is all we know at this point.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Hi Joe, thanks for your reply. I understand there offering isn't comparable to yours in term of quality and R&D, hence the cost difference. Since I can't afford to drop $1k on one of your carbon wheelset, I'm looking into other options. If you were offering to purchase only the rims, then I would consider your products over theirs, but it's not the case.

Someone actually wrote in the 26" rim carbon thread that his local Specialized shop rep told him LB was manufacturing some for Specialized. Just wanted to check out with you guys 

Thanks again !


----------



## mteitsch (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Joe,
My bike is an Aluminum 2012 Epic 29er(red&white). The Roval wheels were an upgrade the shop gave me shortly after I got the bike after I had major problems with the original wheels with Joy hubs. The wheels are Roval Control Trail 29's - also Aluminum. I just re-measured the spoke lengths on both sides and they measure between 11-3/4 and 11-7/8"
which translates to between 299 & 302mm. Can you verify this and also tell me what lengths the front spokes should be. Thanks for your help!
Mike T


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mteitsch said:


> Hi Joe,
> My bike is an Aluminum 2012 Epic 29er(red&white). The Roval wheels were an upgrade the shop gave me shortly after I got the bike after I had major problems with the original wheels with Joy hubs. The wheels are Roval Control Trail 29's - also Aluminum. I just re-measured the spoke lengths on both sides and they measure between 11-3/4 and 11-7/8"
> which translates to between 299 & 302mm. Can you verify this and also tell me what lengths the front spokes should be. Thanks for your help!
> Mike T


Mike T, thanks for clarifying! the front wheel is 285 drive side (part#S124600024) and 302 non drive (S2026037). Rear is 302 drive side (S2026037) and 304 non drive side (S2026038). These are DT Super Comp spokes, and you can have any Specialized dealer order them for you. You'll have to go through the shop to get a quote.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

David C said:


> Hi Joe, thanks for your reply. I understand there offering isn't comparable to yours in term of quality and R&D, hence the cost difference. Since I can't afford to drop $1k on one of your carbon wheelset, I'm looking into other options. If you were offering to purchase only the rims, then I would consider your products over theirs, but it's not the case.
> 
> Someone actually wrote in the 26" rim carbon thread that his local Specialized shop rep told him LB was manufacturing some for Specialized. Just wanted to check out with you guys
> 
> Thanks again !


David C, Thank you for actually taking the time to check on this! Understand where you are coming from.


----------



## mteitsch (Jan 30, 2007)

*Thanks for your help with the spokes*



Roval Joe said:


> Mike T, thanks for clarifying! the front wheel is 285 drive side (part#S124600024) and 302 non drive (S2026037). Rear is 302 drive side (S2026037) and 304 non drive side (S2026038). These are DT Super Comp spokes, and you can have any Specialized dealer order them for you. You'll have to go through the shop to get a quote.


Hi Joe,
I got in touch with the shop and they happen to have a few 302mm spokes on the shelf that they are sending. BTW the shop did send me some 304mm spokes previously,but they are too long for the non drive side rear wheel. have you heard of this in your travels?. I'm going to try to substitute the 302 (it's only 2mm shorter .080") but I hope it works.
Thanks again for your assistance.
Mike T


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey joe, I have a set of DT 240S hubs. The front hub is 100mm QR hub currently. I really really want to run RWS skewer as I have had some terrible trouble with regular QR skewers, even internal cam ones. Can I use Roval end caps to convert it? That's all I'd need right? If so, can you list the part # for the skewer and end caps?


----------



## spaceharrier (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe -- dropped you a note by PM about a follow up query after a couple of months riding on the Control Trail SL 29s.


----------



## jsync (Aug 1, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Kev, no, there are no end caps to convert that to a 9mm thru axle


Thanks for letting me know - Kev


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mteitsch said:


> Hi Joe,
> I got in touch with the shop and they happen to have a few 302mm spokes on the shelf that they are sending. BTW the shop did send me some 304mm spokes previously,but they are too long for the non drive side rear wheel. have you heard of this in your travels?. I'm going to try to substitute the 302 (it's only 2mm shorter .080") but I hope it works.
> Thanks again for your assistance.
> Mike T


I have not heard of this, did you by chance measure them? Because of the dish, the non drive will have to be longer than the drive side, so if your 302mm spokes worked, i'm surprised the 304's are too long?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

austinTRON said:


> Hey joe, I have a set of DT 240S hubs. The front hub is 100mm QR hub currently. I really really want to run RWS skewer as I have had some terrible trouble with regular QR skewers, even internal cam ones. Can I use Roval end caps to convert it? That's all I'd need right? If so, can you list the part # for the skewer and end caps?


AustinTRON- sorry, this won't work. Roval front end caps are different. Have you looked at seeing if DT makes the end caps you need? I'm not sure off the top of my head


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2014_spoke lookup chart.pdf


Hi everyone, 
I've had a fair amount of spoke length questions, so I'm posting this easy look up chart in hopes this makes it easier for everyone.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> AustinTRON- sorry, this won't work. Roval front end caps are different. Have you looked at seeing if DT makes the end caps you need? I'm not sure off the top of my head


Dang, ok. Neither J&B or QBP have the end caps available. The wheel builder at our shop just finished my wheels today and we looked all over the place for the end caps, There was tons of options for 135 > 142mm converts, XX1 freehubs, 15mm > 20mm converters, star ratchet upgrades, etc. etc. etc. Couldn't find RWS end caps any where. :/


----------



## masterhoss56 (Aug 3, 2011)

Quick question regarding the availability of the 2014 Roval Control Trail SL 29 wheels. I noticed that that wheel is not referenced in the PDF posted a few pages back with regards to spoke specs. 

Is there any sort of expected release date (for purchase)?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

masterhoss56 said:


> Quick question regarding the availability of the 2014 Roval Control Trail SL 29 wheels. I noticed that that wheel is not referenced in the PDF posted a few pages back with regards to spoke specs.
> 
> Is there any sort of expected release date (for purchase)?


Masterhoss56- the Control Trail SL wheels did not make it in the line for '14. we're only making the 29" version now.


----------



## masterhoss56 (Aug 3, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Masterhoss56- the Control Trail SL wheels did not make it in the line for '14. we're only making the 29" version now.


Thanks for the reply. I was actually wondering about the availability of the 29" 2014 Control Trail SL wheels. Specialized 2014 Wheels, Tires, Shoes And Helmets - BikeRadar

I'd like to order these and get them on my bike as soon as they are available.

EDIT: Nevermind. I completely overlooked what you and the article I linked stated. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

masterhoss56 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was actually wondering about the availability of the 29" 2014 Control Trail SL wheels. Specialized 2014 Wheels, Tires, Shoes And Helmets - BikeRadar
> 
> I'd like to order these and get them on my bike as soon as they are available.


ah, ok. Those are the Control SL 29, not Trail. These are starting to produce now and should be available to dealers end of September/beginning of October.


----------



## masterhoss56 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Roval Joe. One last question. At 170lbs and doing trail rides, should I wait for the Control SL or would the Control Trail SL be the way to go for every day rides? (are the Control Trail SL wheels more durable than the Control SL?)

No racing, and no all mountain riding.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

masterhoss56 said:


> Hey Roval Joe. One last question. At 170lbs and doing trail rides, should I wait for the Control SL or would the Control Trail SL be the way to go for every day rides? (are the Control Trail SL wheels more durable than the Control SL?)
> 
> No racing, and no all mountain riding.


Masterhoss, because of the no bead hook design, the new Control SL rim is more resistant to rock strikes. The overall wheel is lighter than the Trial version though, and a bit less stiff. I've been riding trail style rides on my set without any problem (mounted on a Camber) and weigh 160lb. If you're not a wheel destroying kind of rider, this wheelset would probably be fine for the kind of riding you're doing.


----------



## corsair77 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Which wheels?*

Hi Joe,

I'm hoping you can give me some advice on the best wheels for me. I trail ride, nothing extreme at the moment i.e. no drops or jumps and taking everything gently as I've only been riding for a few months and I'm still learning! I will do more adventurous stuff eventually, but not for a while yet. I'll be trading up to a 29er next week and I want the lightest/stiffest wheels I can safely put on it, and I would probably have gone for the Control 29 Carbons but I hesitated because of the weight limit. I'm currently just under the 108kg but would be a bit heavier with camelback etc. I'm losing weight steadily (5kg in the last 2 months) so if that continues in a month or two I'd be well under the weight limit but I don't really want to wait that long (I know, I'm impatient!).

So would I be taking a risk in going for one of the carbon wheelsets at my current weight? Either way, which wheel (carbon or alloy) do you think would be best for me?

I need 15mm front hub, 12x142mm rear, and 6-hole rotor mounts, so I'd need to know whether all of that comes with whatever you recommend or would I need any additional adapters.

Also, if you recommend one of the Traverse wheelsets, I've seen comments that they are not officially for sale here in the UK - is that right? If so I assume you wouldn't advise buying a grey import. :nono:

Sorry this is such a long question, but many thanks for your help! :thumbsup:

Pete


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Roval Joe, I have a 2008 S-Works FSR Stumpy, but have the wheels off a 2010 S-Works Stumpy FSR. I weigh 225, and ride Trail and AM. They are staying pretty true and I have 850 miles on them. I run a Purgatory 2.3" control tire on the front, a Captain 2.1 Control on the rear. Are these rims wide enough for a 2.3" or am I pushing my luck? If I decide to upgrade to a new wheel at some point, I do not want to add weight. I like the feel of these Control SL rims, but perhaps want something a little stronger, a little wider, without adding weight. Any suggestions? 26" BTW. 

Thanks...


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Roval Joe,

I have a set of Roval Traverse EL 26" wheels. Grey and black, red nipples, red hub adapters, and DT 240 rear hub internals. They look just like the ones Pinkbike reviewed here: Roval Traverse EL Wheelset - Preview - Pinkbike

I am confused as to if they are 2010, or 2011? I broke a rear spoke, do I use the length/part number from your spoke lookup chart for the 2011 Traverse EL?

Another quick question since I have not removed the tubeless tape yet, are the nipples standard, or hex-head DT pro lock? And will the above spoke part numbers come with a nipple?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

corsair77 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me some advice on the best wheels for me. I trail ride, nothing extreme at the moment i.e. no drops or jumps and taking everything gently as I've only been riding for a few months and I'm still learning! I will do more adventurous stuff eventually, but not for a while yet. I'll be trading up to a 29er next week and I want the lightest/stiffest wheels I can safely put on it, and I would probably have gone for the Control 29 Carbons but I hesitated because of the weight limit. I'm currently just under the 108kg but would be a bit heavier with camelback etc. I'm losing weight steadily (5kg in the last 2 months) so if that continues in a month or two I'd be well under the weight limit but I don't really want to wait that long (I know, I'm impatient!).
> 
> ...


Hey Pete,
thanks for the inquiry! You could go with the Traverse wheels, but I actually think you'll be served better by the Control Carbon wheels. These have proven to be an extremely robust set of wheels for trail riding, and you shouldn't have trouble with the weight limit. They do come with all the end caps needed to set up to your needs, and I think the UK is bringing these in. Hopefully you should be good to go!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

trmn8er said:


> Roval Joe, I have a 2008 S-Works FSR Stumpy, but have the wheels off a 2010 S-Works Stumpy FSR. I weigh 225, and ride Trail and AM. They are staying pretty true and I have 850 miles on them. I run a Purgatory 2.3" control tire on the front, a Captain 2.1 Control on the rear. Are these rims wide enough for a 2.3" or am I pushing my luck? If I decide to upgrade to a new wheel at some point, I do not want to add weight. I like the feel of these Control SL rims, but perhaps want something a little stronger, a little wider, without adding weight. Any suggestions? 26" BTW.
> 
> Thanks...


trmn8er- if you like the feel, then the 2.3 tire is fine to run. The rim is a bit on the narrow side (19mm inner width), but if you are not experiencing tire squirm then I'd continue to run it. That wheelset is pretty darn light, so upgrading in the future to something wider w/out gaining weight will be tough. The only other 26" carbon wheel we offer now is Traverse SL, which are 22mm wide, but they have more spokes, beefier spokes, and bigger front hub.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

deoreo said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a set of Roval Traverse EL 26" wheels. Grey and black, red nipples, red hub adapters, and DT 240 rear hub internals. They look just like the ones Pinkbike reviewed here: Roval Traverse EL Wheelset - Preview - Pinkbike
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,
you can use the spoke PN's from the '11 wheel for yours as well. they should be the same. the spokes are DT hex head prolock, and they do not come with the spoke. PN for the nipple in red is S2027009.


----------



## corsair77 (Aug 3, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Pete, ... I actually think you'll be served better by the Control Carbon wheels. ... Hopefully you should be good to go!


That's great, exactly what I was hoping to hear of course! I can't see any dealers actually showing stock of the Control Carbons here in the UK but there are several who show them for sale with delivery times of a few days so I assume they'll be coming from the importer's warehouse somewhere in the UK. I guess I'm about to find out as my order is now in!

Thanks again for your help Joe, it's always nice to see someone take the time to talk to customers.
:thumbsup:


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

roval joe, can you tell me the rim ERD on the fusee slx rd wheels, from 2012.

thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

peabody said:


> roval joe, can you tell me the rim ERD on the fusee slx rd wheels, from 2012.
> 
> thanks


Hi Peabody- unfortunately, we don't publish our dimensions for individual wheel components, as they are built/sold as a system, and we don't encourage building them with other components. You can of course take a measurement yourself, or have a shop measure it for you.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

Roval Joe,

For some reason I cannot open the spoke lookup chart you linked above.
Could you tell me the part number and length for a 2011 Traverse EL rear non-drive side spoke?

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.
> 
> I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!


Hey Joe, I started a search and I'm sure answer's somewhere in these 9 pages....but can you confirm the Control Carbon 29r (non SL) wheel hubs are setup for XX1?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corsair77 (Aug 3, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> can you confirm the Control Carbon 29r (non SL) wheel hubs are setup for XX1?


I'm no expert, but the product page says this so I'd assume so:
"Compatible with SRAM XX1 11-Speed"

Just got mine the other day - very nice set of wheels!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

corsair77 said:


> "Compatible with SRAM XX1 11-Speed"
> 
> Just got mine the other day - very nice set of wheels!


D'oH! Thank you sir. I did not see the tree for the forest.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Joe! A few quick questions for you. I have the opportunity to pick up some new, never ridden Roval Control SL 29 wheels. My first question is if they will fit my 13" Stumpy FSR Comp? From what I can tell, there are different end caps that come with wheel set that adapt them to 142+, does that sound right? Next, if they will in fact fit, what are your thoughts on these vs the $1200 Control Carbon's? My main question between the two is if my 211lb body (+plus a little) gear will be too much for the SL with the beads vs the $1200 without the bead. My riding is mostly XC/Trail/All Mountain, but no drops really to speak of, but I do have some pretty chunky local trails here and there. I should add, I can pick up the SL's a bit cheaper then the Control Carbons new. Thoughts? I have never had anything but stock wheel sets, so I am excited either way!

Cheers!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

211# riding a 13" frame! My god man what's your inseam?? 

I'd say you're more tuned for the Control Carbons.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> 211# riding a 13" frame! My god man what's your inseam??
> 
> I'd say you're more tuned for the Control Carbons.


LOL, yeah ..... I meant a 2013 Stumpy


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JMac47 said:


> Hey Joe, I started a search and I'm sure answer's somewhere in these 9 pages....but can you confirm the Control Carbon 29r (non SL) wheel hubs are setup for XX1?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


JMac- all of our wheels are compatible with XX1, you just need to order the freehub body. super easy to do. Wheels come set up with the standard 9/10spd freehub body.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

montananate said:


> Hi Joe! A few quick questions for you. I have the opportunity to pick up some new, never ridden Roval Control SL 29 wheels. My first question is if they will fit my 13" Stumpy FSR Comp? From what I can tell, there are different end caps that come with wheel set that adapt them to 142+, does that sound right? Next, if they will in fact fit, what are your thoughts on these vs the $1200 Control Carbon's? My main question between the two is if my 211lb body (+plus a little) gear will be too much for the SL with the beads vs the $1200 without the bead. My riding is mostly XC/Trail/All Mountain, but no drops really to speak of, but I do have some pretty chunky local trails here and there. I should add, I can pick up the SL's a bit cheaper then the Control Carbons new. Thoughts? I have never had anything but stock wheel sets, so I am excited either way!
> 
> Cheers!


Montananate- first off, yeah, the wheels in question will fit on your bike, just need to put the 142mm end caps that came with them on. As far as which wheel might be better- the SL's will be lighter of course, but I'd recommend the Control carbon wheels since the rims will be more durable for you. they are stiffer than the SL's, and at your body weight, this is something you'd probably notice.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> Montananate- first off, yeah, the wheels in question will fit on your bike, just need to put the 142mm end caps that came with them on. As far as which wheel might be better- the SL's will be lighter of course, but I'd recommend the Control carbon wheels since the rims will be more durable for you. they are stiffer than the SL's, and at your body weight, this is something you'd probably notice.


Hmmmm, I was thinking that might be the case, its a bummer, because I can actually purchase these SL's for less then I can get the Control Carbon's ..... but as you said, if they are going to be more durable .......

Quick question about the 142mm, why is Specialized offering both a 142+ version and a version that can be adapted to 142mm? Why not just the adaptable ones?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

montananate said:


> Hmmmm, I was thinking that might be the case, its a bummer, because I can actually purchase these SL's for less then I can get the Control Carbon's ..... but as you said, if they are going to be more durable .......
> 
> Quick question about the 142mm, why is Specialized offering both a 142+ version and a version that can be adapted to 142mm? Why not just the adaptable ones?[/QUOTE
> 
> 142+ is actually a different hubshell that pushes the cassette and drive side spoke flange out 2mm, which gains us an extra 10% in wheel stiffness. in doing so though, this makes the wheels only compatible with our frame design. So, we had to offer wheels that were standard 142mm additionally.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> montananate said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, I was thinking that might be the case, its a bummer, because I can actually purchase these SL's for less then I can get the Control Carbon's ..... but as you said, if they are going to be more durable .......
> ...


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello ROVAL JOE really scared about the new bead hookless ROVAL 2014 WHEELSET!!
can u explain us more this new system it will fail? can we use it with low pressure? can the tire unbead or blow off the wheel in corners?? can we use it with common tires or 2bliss tires??

I will buy the 2014 SW stumpy with the new control sl wheelset!! this have this new system and 15mm front and 142 rear!! CAN I convert the rear hub to standard 135 QR for my sister's fate comp bike??

here is the link for the new tread for the new ROVAL hookless system check it out 
http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/bead-hook-less-rims-they-future-836810.html


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> 142+ is actually a different hubshell that pushes the cassette and drive side spoke flange out 2mm, which gains us an extra 10% in wheel stiffness. in doing so though, this makes the wheels only compatible with our frame design. So, we had to offer wheels that were standard 142mm additionally.


Crap.

So the Roval Traverse 29 142+ wheelset I just bought off Fleabay will not fit on the rear of my Yeti Sb95?

Or could I just spread the dropouts an extra 1mm on each side? (It's then actually a 144, right Joe?


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you'd have to switch to the standard DT Swiss end caps vs the standard specialized ones which should be 2mm shorter on the drive side. That'd make it a 144mm wheel but it's likely that the the wheel will be offset 2mm towards the non drive side stays....

I did the same thing with a 142+ and turned it into a 135x10 which is really 137x10 now. I plan to rebuild the wheel with a new rim and spokes at some point and will dish it appropriately at that time.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey andresco, browse through the pages, there is some great info there. Plus, Joe has answered all your questions already.

Cheers!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Hello ROVAL JOE really scared about the new bead hookless ROVAL 2014 WHEELSET!!
> can u explain us more this new system it will fail? can we use it with low pressure? can the tire unbead or blow off the wheel in corners?? can we use it with common tires or 2bliss tires??
> 
> I will buy the 2014 SW stumpy with the new control sl wheelset!! this have this new system and 15mm front and 142 rear!! CAN I convert the rear hub to standard 135 QR for my sister's fate comp bike??
> ...


Hey Andresco- have a look in the first couple pages of this thread for an explanation of why the rim w/out bead hooks keeps the tire on. For a little history, we introduced this design for model year 2013, so the rims have been in the market (thousands of them), without any problems in keeping tires on. You'll notice all the comments from magazine reviews and comments from actual owners here on MTBR are all positive, reporting no issues with keeping tires on. You'll also notice that the only people commenting on the "theoretical problems with tire compatibility" with these rims are people who A)do not own a set, and B)have never tried them. We have tested many manufacturers tires on these rims with no problems. You will be able to run the same tire pressure with these rims as your standard rims.

regarding the 142+ system (this is what comes with wheels sold on our bikes), this cannot be changed to 135mm QR. If you purchase an aftermarket set of wheels, you can get them in 135mm which can be converted to standard 142 (different from 142+).


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bpnic said:


> Crap.
> 
> So the Roval Traverse 29 142+ wheelset I just bought off Fleabay will not fit on the rear of my Yeti Sb95?
> 
> Or could I just spread the dropouts an extra 1mm on each side? (It's then actually a 144, right Joe?


bpnic- I'm not sure that even if you spread the dropouts if it will work or not. I think the cassette will probably rub on the frame since the cassette is 2mm further outboard. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> bpnic- I'm not sure that even if you spread the dropouts if it will work or not. I think the cassette will probably rub on the frame since the cassette is 2mm further outboard. Let me know what you find out.


The 142+ hub of my Traverse 29" rear hub measured the same side to side with calipers (142mm), so the difference must just be the 2mm offset like dberndt mentioned earlier in post #234.

Chainline, I'm hoping, is all that will be affected.

Maybe not though...Specialized would have to modify each their frames to accept the 2 degree offset if that particular bike was sold with 142+.
Seems like a pita, even for the big S.

Thoughts?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bpnic said:


> The 142+ hub of my Traverse 29" rear hub measured the same side to side with calipers (142mm), so the difference must just be the 2mm offset like dberndt mentioned earlier in post #234.
> 
> Chainline, I'm hoping, is all that will be affected.
> 
> ...


yeah, our frames are different than standard 142 systems. They will accept both standard 142 as well as 142+, that's why I'm thinking the cassette will hit your frame. We sell our bikes with the 142+ system as it adds an additional 10% stiffness to the wheel over the standard 135/142 system.


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> yeah, our frames are different than standard 142 systems. They will accept both standard 142 as well as 142+, that's why I'm thinking the cassette will hit your frame. We sell our bikes with the 142+ system as it adds an additional 10% stiffness to the wheel over the standard 135/142 system.


Gotcha. I'll mount it up and post back with results. Thanks Joe-


----------



## spaceharrier (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe -- dropped you a note about end cap availability. Trying to get a replacement S125900010 (15mm TA end caps) and the LBS says Specialized says they're not available?


----------



## bpnic (Aug 14, 2005)

spaceharrier said:


> Joe -- dropped you a note about end cap availability. Trying to get a replacement S125900010 (15mm TA end caps) and the LBS says Specialized says they're not available?


I've been waiting two weeks for 15mm caps to become available. I was told they are back in stock @ Spesh, and I'll see mine in a week (Utah to Ny)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> We sell our bikes with the 142+ system as it adds an additional 10% stiffness to the wheel over the standard 135/142 system.


Any chance you wanna share the math on how this 2mm shift that specialized has equates to 10% stiffness increase? Tests that are publicly available to see? This sounds like a much better solution to the plain 142.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

006_007 said:


> Any chance you wanna share the math on how this 2mm shift that specialized has equates to 10% stiffness increase? Tests that are publicly available to see? This sounds like a much better solution to the plain 142.


006_007- I won't go into the math of it, but to explain how it works, first, the hubshell is different in that the drive side flange is pushed outward as far as possible (along with the cassette due to clearance issues). Pushing the flanges further apart is what adds stiffness to the wheel. Imagine a traffic cone (triangle) that has a narrow base. If you increase the size of the base (pushing flanges apart), it gets harder to tip over. Same with a wheel- when you have a larger base, the torsional stiffness (side to side) increases significantly. When we first did 142mm rear wheels in Roval, we looked at the current designs at the time and realized that nobody was actually using the extra space (increase from 135mm) to gain wheel stiffness. So you had all these wheels being made with the similar stiffness as 135mm wheels. You were gaining some stiffness from the 142mm axle, but also leaving some stiffness on the table by not having the flanges pushed out. So that was the whole reason behind doing it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> 006_007- I won't go into the math of it, but to explain how it works, first, the hubshell is different in that the drive side flange is pushed outward as far as possible (along with the cassette due to clearance issues). Pushing the flanges further apart is what adds stiffness to the wheel. Imagine a traffic cone (triangle) that has a narrow base. If you increase the size of the base (pushing flanges apart), it gets harder to tip over. Same with a wheel- when you have a larger base, the torsional stiffness (side to side) increases significantly. When we first did 142mm rear wheels in Roval, we looked at the current designs at the time and realized that nobody was actually using the extra space (increase from 135mm) to gain wheel stiffness. So you had all these wheels being made with the similar stiffness as 135mm wheels. You were gaining some stiffness from the 142mm axle, but also leaving some stiffness on the table by not having the flanges pushed out. So that was the whole reason behind doing it.


So your claimed 10% increase is comparing it to a 135 or to a standard 142? And are we talking lateral stiffness here?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

006_007 said:


> So your claimed 10% increase is comparing it to a 135 or to a standard 142? And are we talking lateral stiffness here?


Both actually. A lot of wheels (our own included) are compatible with 135 and standard 142, it's the same hub with different end caps. The 10% stiffness is when compared to the 135/142 wheel. If by lateral, you mean side to side, then yes.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Both actually. A lot of wheels (our own included) are compatible with 135 and standard 142, it's the same hub with different end caps. The 10% stiffness is when compared to the 135/142 wheel. If by lateral, you mean side to side, then yes.


So if I take one of your 142 wheels, put a sideways load on it of say 1000LBS* and that will make it deflect 10mm*, and then put the same load on the roval 142+ wheel, it will only deflect 9mm* ?

*numerical values are just an example - I have no idea how much lateral load needs to deflect any wheel 10mm.

Is that much extra stiffness really needed? A lot of frames have less then 10mm of clearance to the sides of tires and are not getting contact under deflection. How much is really needed.

Are you also increasing the height of the flanges? Or am I incorrect that shorter spokes/taller flanges would give similar effects?

Sorry for all the questions - These are an interesting wheelset - its not often I get to bounce ideas off someone in the know.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> yeah, our frames are different than standard 142 systems. They will accept both standard 142 as well as 142+, that's why I'm thinking the cassette will hit your frame. We sell our bikes with the 142+ system as it adds an additional 10% stiffness to the wheel over the standard 135/142 system.


I've had an S-Works Epic 29'er 2013 with Roval SL 142+ wheels. After selling the frame, I tried to insert them into my Merida Big Nine Team Issue frame - fits perfect, but ... when the chain is on my 11T, it rubs against the upper chain stays. Sold the 142+ wheels and got the 135's converted to 142mm - it's more future proof in case you like to try another (brand of) frame.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Joe, a question on the 2014 lineup:
I understand that the 2014 Roval Control SL 29 wheels now also get the hookless rims. Are those now the same as the ones on the Roval Control Carbons?
Which 2014 wheels would you recommend for XC and trail riding?
My weight is 75 kg...


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

006_007 said:


> So if I take one of your 142 wheels, put a sideways load on it of say 1000LBS* and that will make it deflect 10mm*, and then put the same load on the roval 142+ wheel, it will only deflect 9mm* ?
> 
> *numerical values are just an example - I have no idea how much lateral load needs to deflect any wheel 10mm.
> 
> ...


I like how you think....as an analyst, these are also the questions that I have to ask. It could also be ....instead of deflecting 1mm, it now deflects .9mm..

Marketing is a hell of a thing. I represent a super strong material used for hurricane protection. When grommets are placed into the material they fail at 600 pounds. The building code requires they be tested to 400 pounds. I have two other clamp system. One fails at 15,000 pounds and the other at 16,500 pounds.....does that make the one with a higher fail rate better?. The answer is no, because at those pressures your house will not be standing.....


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

006_007 said:


> So if I take one of your 142 wheels, put a sideways load on it of say 1000LBS* and that will make it deflect 10mm*, and then put the same load on the roval 142+ wheel, it will only deflect 9mm* ?
> 
> *numerical values are just an example - I have no idea how much lateral load needs to deflect any wheel 10mm.
> 
> ...


006_007- you are on the right track with your example. "is that much extra stiffness really needed?" depends on who you ask really. For example, a lightweight rider, or a rider who does not ride super aggressively, the extra stiffness might not be of much value, since they are not pushing the wheel hard enough to feel it start to flex. Someone who weighs significantly more, or rides fairly aggressively though would probably argue that they want a stiffer wheelset.

"are you also increasing the height of the flanges" no, these are the same. making larger flanges can change stiffness, but you have to start considering the weight trade off vs spoke length

no problem on the questions, it's good to try and actually understand the product, rather than purchasing something based on hype.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

madskatingcow said:


> I've had an S-Works Epic 29'er 2013 with Roval SL 142+ wheels. After selling the frame, I tried to insert them into my Merida Big Nine Team Issue frame - fits perfect, but ... when the chain is on my 11T, it rubs against the upper chain stays. Sold the 142+ wheels and got the 135's converted to 142mm - it's more future proof in case you like to try another (brand of) frame.


Madskatingco- thanks for the feedback on that. Good info for both myself and others on the forum!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

YaMon said:


> I like how you think....as an analyst, these are also the questions that I have to ask. It could also be ....instead of deflecting 1mm, it now deflects .9mm..
> 
> Marketing is a hell of a thing. I represent a super strong material used for hurricane protection. When grommets are placed into the material they fail at 600 pounds. The building code requires they be tested to 400 pounds. I have two other clamp system. One fails at 15,000 pounds and the other at 16,500 pounds.....does that make the one with a higher fail rate better?. The answer is no, because at those pressures your house will not be standing.....


Great Point YaMon. In some cases it's worthless to offer something that performs well above any real life conditions it would ever see. In the case of 142+, as I mentioned to 006_007, we feel some riders appreciate this stiffness, so we do sell it. You'll notice there is not a weight penalty for it, and no cost premium for it also. It's actually a big pain for us to have both 135/142+ wheel SKU's (the wheel line basically doubles), and if were only about selling product, we'd get rid of 142+ tomorrow.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe, a question on the 2014 lineup:
> I understand that the 2014 Roval Control SL 29 wheels now also get the hookless rims. Are those now the same as the ones on the Roval Control Carbons?
> Which 2014 wheels would you recommend for XC and trail riding?
> My weight is 75 kg...


Hey Bart- The rim on the new Control SL's is similar to the Control Carbon in that it has no bead hooks, however, the outer rim dimensions are different (if you hold the two side to side, they look very different). Inner width is 22mm for the new Control SL, same as Control Carbon. which wheels would I recommend? for your weight, if you are doing lighter XC trail riding, you'll be fine with them. The rim is more resistant to rock strikes/impacts than in the past, so you should be fine.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Bart- The rim on the new Control SL's is similar to the Control Carbon in that it has no bead hooks, however, the outer rim dimensions are different (if you hold the two side to side, they look very different). Inner width is 22mm for the new Control SL, same as Control Carbon. which wheels would I recommend? for your weight, if you are doing lighter XC trail riding, you'll be fine with them. The rim is more resistant to rock strikes/impacts than in the past, so you should be fine.


Hey Joe, thanks for that quick reply!
Do I understand your answer correctly that the Control Carbon wheel is still more robust than the SL wheel?
I do not need the lightest wheel and make compromises in stability. I rather have a few grams more on it, knowing I also can trust it on tours and trails in the European Alps for example...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for that quick reply!
> Do I understand your answer correctly that the Control Carbon wheel is still more robust than the SL wheel?
> I do not need the lightest wheel and make compromises in stability. I rather have a few grams more on it, knowing I also can trust it on tours and trails in the European Alps for example...


Hey Bart- as far as impact resistance, the Control Carbon is more robust than the 2013 Control SL wheel. You won't have issues with either in stability, but the Control Carbon will be more durable.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Bart- as far as impact resistance, the Control Carbon is more robust than the 2013 Control SL wheel. You won't have issues with either in stability, but the Control Carbon will be more durable.


And what about the 2014 Control SL compared to the 2013 Control Carbon?


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

bart_simpson said:


> And what about the 2014 Control SL compared to the 2013 Control Carbon?


I think is more robust than the control sl 2013, the new hookless rim adds strength, is wider and stiffer...:idea:


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> And what about the 2014 Control SL compared to the 2013 Control Carbon?


Hey Bart, 2014 Control SL and 2013/14 Control Carbons will be a lot closer in impact resistance due to the fact both have the zero bead hook design. Control Carbon's will be a bit stiffer because of the wheel construction.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Joe, didn't see if this has been asked/answered, but is it reasonable to think that the 2014 Control SL's will be a little less than the 2013's due to the hookless bead? Thanks man, for all your help in here. 


Side note for Specialized...I'd be absolutely stoked if you'd offer these wheels with Centerlock hubs...atleast as a limited option. Be the perfect wheel in my opinion. I see that you already offer some cross wheels with CL hubs.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jochribs said:


> Hey Joe, didn't see if this has been asked/answered, but is it reasonable to think that the 2014 Control SL's will be a little less than the 2013's due to the hookless bead? Thanks man, for all your help in here.
> 
> Side note for Specialized...I'd be absolutely stoked if you'd offer these wheels with Centerlock hubs...atleast as a limited option. Be the perfect wheel in my opinion. I see that you already offer some cross wheels with CL hubs.


jochribs- I see where you're going with the pricing, but there's more to it than that. These rims use a higher end carbon material, so they are actually more expensive than Control Carbon rims (as well as lighter). As for centerlock, understand your request, and there are a couple reasons we don't do centerlock. One is the fact that it adds a lot more SKU's to an already large list of wheels, and the other is that centerlock is actually heavier as a system (hub/rotor/bolts) than the 6 bolt standard is. It also reduces your rotor options by quite a bit. Maybe not as big of a deal for CX/road bikes, but it is for mtn bikes.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> jochribs- I see where you're going with the pricing, but there's more to it than that. These rims use a higher end carbon material, so they are actually more expensive than Control Carbon rims (as well as lighter). As for centerlock, understand your request, and there are a couple reasons we don't do centerlock. One is the fact that it adds a lot more SKU's to an already large list of wheels, and the other is that centerlock is actually heavier as a system (hub/rotor/bolts) than the 6 bolt standard is. It also reduces your rotor options by quite a bit. Maybe not as big of a deal for CX/road bikes, but it is for mtn bikes.


Thanks for the response. I understand that the SL's will cost more than the Control Carbons...I am wondering if the hookless SL's will cost less than the previous year SL model (with the machined hook rim).

On the Centerlock reasoning, I totally disagree with much of that reasoning, but respect it. Anyway, was just a vote meant as helpful feedback, as I am sure there are plenty of folks that would run them.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jochribs said:


> Thanks for the response. I understand that the SL's will cost more than the Control Carbons...I am wondering if the hookless SL's will cost less than the previous year SL model (with the machined hook rim).
> 
> On the Centerlock reasoning, I totally disagree with much of that reasoning, but respect it. Anyway, was just a vote meant as helpful feedback, as I am sure there are plenty of folks that would run them.


jochribs- Sorry for not being clear there! ok, so yeah, the new Control SL's will be slightly higher, although I don't have the final MSRP yet. I think the website will go live with all the information in a couple weeks though. Centerlock- you're right, there are customers out there who would run them, but the logistical nightmare of having them where they'd need to be prohibits us from doing it at this point. Maybe as the brand grows we can justify having more options. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## reelmcoy (Mar 2, 2009)

When will the carbon control sl's be available? I have had a set ordered since June. Was originally told August but that got pushed back.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

reelmcoy said:


> When will the carbon control sl's be available? I have had a set ordered since June. Was originally told August but that got pushed back.


reelmcoy- I'm a bit confused on what you've got on order. Your message mentions having wheels on order since June, but we didn't launch the '14 Control SL 29's until the middle of July. So, that would leave me to believe you ordered the '13 Control SL 29's in June, however, there are plenty of these in stock.


----------



## reelmcoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> reelmcoy- I'm a bit confused on what you've got on order. Your message mentions having wheels on order since June, but we didn't launch the '14 Control SL 29's until the middle of July. So, that would leave me to believe you ordered the '13 Control SL 29's in June, however, there are plenty of these in stock.


Slrry, should have mentioned I ordered 26" wheels. Yes, I am fighting the trend.


----------



## cmeride (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a question on the Roval Traverse SL carbons, does the rear adapt to a 12x135 or only a 12x142 and 10x135 ? I bought these 2nd hand and looks like im missing an adapter. I have a long a short 12mm adapter but that seems to be for 12x142 ? am i missing something ? it is a 135 hub to....


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

reelmcoy said:


> Slrry, should have mentioned I ordered 26" wheels. Yes, I am fighting the trend.


reelmcoy- ok, makes total sense now. We stopped making those wheels in 2012. There are a few of them left in 142+ in the red colorway, but that looks like all that would be left.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

cmeride said:


> I have a question on the Roval Traverse SL carbons, does the rear adapt to a 12x135 or only a 12x142 and 10x135 ? I bought these 2nd hand and looks like im missing an adapter. I have a long a short 12mm adapter but that seems to be for 12x142 ? am i missing something ? it is a 135 hub to....


cmeride- for the 135mm wheels, we supply end caps to convert to 12x142, but do not include end caps for 12x135. However, the hub is convertible to 12x135, you just need to order the end caps from DT Swiss. Their part# is: HWGXXX0002218S. for a full listing of what you can convert to: http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Images/Accessories/Axel_System_Conversion_Kit_Style.pdf


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

I have just trawled through this thread, looking for the rim height of 2014 Control SL 29 rims. They look taller than the previous generation.

Roval Joe, do you know the measurement?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

the_marsbar said:


> I have just trawled through this thread, looking for the rim height of 2014 Control SL 29 rims. They look taller than the previous generation.
> 
> Roval Joe, do you know the measurement?


marshbar- just so I know exactly what you're looking for, are you referring to a measurement that shows the distance from the top of the sidewall to the bottom of the spoke bed? Or are you simply referring to the inner sidewall height from top of sidewall to rim bed?


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Just found this thread, thx Roval Joe for your help here, makes these wheels an even better buy. 

I've had a set of the Control Carbon 29er wheels for the last 3 months and they have been perfect, have them on a steel HT. Light, stiff, tires mounted up tubeless with no issues and have stayed that way. These are my first carbon wheels so I was skeptical about real world durability under my 210lb frame.

On the first ride I caught a rock and bent the der hanger, also put a nice gouge in the rear rim. Didn't realize I had bent the hanger and shifted the chain into the spokes later in the ride, bent one of the drive side spokes and knocked the wheel out of true, oh crap! When I got home I inspected the spoke and was able to true the wheel without any issue. Three months later the wheel has stayed true, the spoke is fine and I have added even more scratches to the rim. Very pleased so far!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rroeder said:


> Just found this thread, thx Roval Joe for your help here, makes these wheels an even better buy.
> 
> I've had a set of the Control Carbon 29er wheels for the last 3 months and they have been perfect, have them on a steel HT. Light, stiff, tires mounted up tubeless with no issues and have stayed that way. These are my first carbon wheels so I was skeptical about real world durability under my 210lb frame.
> 
> On the first ride I caught a rock and bent the der hanger, also put a nice gouge in the rear rim. Didn't realize I had bent the hanger and shifted the chain into the spokes later in the ride, bent one of the drive side spokes and knocked the wheel out of true, oh crap! When I got home I inspected the spoke and was able to true the wheel without any issue. Three months later the wheel has stayed true, the spoke is fine and I have added even more scratches to the rim. Very pleased so far!


rroeder- cool, stoked you're out there enjoying them! we can talk about wheels all day long, but getting out there and riding them is way more fun!


----------



## the_marsbar (Jun 26, 2009)

Roval Joe - I'm looking for the outside rim height. Like the 355 rim shown here: https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/notubes-rim-comparison.jpg which has a rim height of 16.9 mm.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

the_marsbar said:


> Roval Joe - I'm looking for the outside rim height. Like the 355 rim shown here: https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/notubes-rim-comparison.jpg which has a rim height of 16.9 mm.


marshbar- got it. I don't have a dimensioned drawing and that rim engineer is out today, however I just grabbed a rim and measured it at 23.5mm


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

I am a full on Roval lover. I'm rocking two sets, one carbon and one alloy. They have been great and trouble free, until a few days ago when I broke a spoke on the rear wheel of the carbon set. 

I remember tangling with a rock and a while later after some significant lateral stress a tire rub (first time every for this bike/wheelset). A bit later still the ping ping ping of broken spoke on rear triangle. I don't fault the wheels, the spoke broke because I hit the rock. No problem.

Until I go for repair. I brought the wheel to the local (only) Specialized dealer. It is a good shop, I mostly trust the wrenches though I do almost everything myself (other than wheels). They fix it. But there are tool marks all over the spokes now. Deep gouges right near many of the nipples. One was really bad, apparently the spoke was twisting so much the there was metal missing from the thing. You could feel a step off. There was so much spoke sticking though the nipple I think the thing was spinning because they ran out of threads. I brought the wheel back an they replaced the worst spoke no further charge but WTF. I know there is going to be issues with straight pull spokes spinning but this seems really sub par. 

What is the right way to hold that spoke without damaging it? I know MTB wheels take a beating but I left the place feeling like, albeit having no broken spokes, the wheel was in worse condition than when they got it.

I haven't mounted it to see it spin but for god sakes it better be round.

G


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

fire_strom said:


> Until I go for repair. I brought the wheel to the local (only) Specialized dealer. It is a good shop, I mostly trust the wrenches though I do almost everything myself (other than wheels). They fix it. But there are tool marks all over the spokes now. Deep gouges right near many of the nipples. One was really bad, apparently the spoke was twisting so much the there was metal missing from the thing. You could feel a step off. There was so much spoke sticking though the nipple I think the thing was spinning because they ran out of threads. I brought the wheel back an they replaced the worst spoke no further charge but WTF. I know there is going to be issues with straight pull spokes spinning but this seems really sub par.


Can you tell if they used a Roval spoke to replace the broken one? Or did they replace the spoke and nipple? If I would have let the bike shop replace my broken spoke they might have tried to thread a 2.0 mm spoke into the 1.8mm nipple. Glad I found that error myself. I had no trouble with the spoke spinning when I tensioned my replacement spoke.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fire_strom said:


> I am a full on Roval lover. I'm rocking two sets, one carbon and one alloy. They have been great and trouble free, until a few days ago when I broke a spoke on the rear wheel of the carbon set.
> 
> I remember tangling with a rock and a while later after some significant lateral stress a tire rub (first time every for this bike/wheelset). A bit later still the ping ping ping of broken spoke on rear triangle. I don't fault the wheels, the spoke broke because I hit the rock. No problem.
> 
> ...


fire storm- Sorry you had such a bad experience! As many wheels are made with straightpull spokes these days, there are tools out there made for holding the spokes while truing/tensioning. The nicer tools have a softer metal in the "jaws" that grab a spoke without scratching/damaging it. We are actually making a tool right now which should be available in a month or so for shops to purchase, but I do know there are others out there. While I can't explain the reason for the shop's actions, I'm surprised they put in a spoke that was too long. Yes, if there were a lot of threads showing at the top of the nipple, it's quite possible the nipple was bottomed out on the threads. Everyone makes mistakes now and then, and if this is a good shop, I imagine they took the time to get it right when you brought it back and pointed out the error.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Joe, There is play in my front hub on my Roval Control SL 29 wheel.

When clamped in my Whisky #9 fork, (maxle 15mm) the wheel has a rattle coming from the end caps and axle. You can feel it when moving the wheel right to left, and you can hear it rattle if you lift the bike up a couple inches and drop it onto the floor.

The axle has play, and the drive side end cap has a lot of play too. Both are contributing to the overall play in the hub.

I returned it for warranty earlier in the year and it came back unfixed. Now the play in the axle is causing expedited wear on the bearings, and now they will need to be replaced soon. 

Has is this a common issue with these hubs?


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Joe, I am still not clear wether to go for the 2014 Roval Control SL 29 or the 2013/2014 Roval Control Carbon 29.
The overall weight is not that important for me, but I really would like to have fast wheels.
Could you please specify the respective weight of the rims - as they are the significant rotating mass.
That would be really great!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Joe, There is play in my front hub on my Roval Control SL 29 wheel.
> 
> When clamped in my Whisky #9 fork, (maxle 15mm) the wheel has a rattle coming from the end caps and axle. You can feel it when moving the wheel right to left, and you can hear it rattle if you lift the bike up a couple inches and drop it onto the floor.
> 
> ...


Sheepo- I've heard of this happening on some of these models, but warranty was able to fix them. I assume you took it to a shop for replacement, and they performed the service? if they were unable to fix it, you should have the shop return it to the service center to be fixed. You shouldn't have to put up with play in the bearings, especially after trying to have the problem fixed once already.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe, I am still not clear wether to go for the 2014 Roval Control SL 29 or the 2013/2014 Roval Control Carbon 29.
> The overall weight is not that important for me, but I really would like to have fast wheels.
> Could you please specify the respective weight of the rims - as they are the significant rotating mass.
> That would be really great!


Bart- We don't give out weights for individual components of the wheels, but I can tell you the weight difference of the rims in the wheels you are looking at is about 30-40g per rim. hope this helps.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Bart- We don't give out weights for individual components of the wheels, but I can tell you the weight difference of the rims in the wheels you are looking at is about 30-40g per rim. hope this helps.


That helps! Thx!


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW, will there be any changes in 2014 to the Roval Control Trail SL 29 wheels?
Do they also use the hookless rim now?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> BTW, will there be any changes in 2014 to the Roval Control Trail SL 29 wheels?
> Do they also use the hookless rim now?


Hi Bart- for model year '14, there are no changes to Control Trail SL's. Hookless beads are now on Control SL 29, Control Carbon 29, and Traverse SL 29. We're working on eventually changing all rims, but do not have the capacity to do all of them at once.


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Bart- for model year '14, there are no changes to Control Trail SL's. Hookless beads are now on Control SL 29, Control Carbon 29, and Traverse SL 29. We're working on eventually changing all rims, but do not have the capacity to do all of them at once.


Thx for that quick feedback!
I think everybody really appreciates your commitment!

I am still considering what the right wheel for me will be, currently comparing the Control Carbon vs. the Trail SL (don't trust the 24/28 spokes on the Control SL)

I just can't see the value proposition of the Trail SL over the Control Carbon: Trail SL is much more expensive, has the same weight and the Control Carbon wheel is as durable as the Trail SL (?) - ok, the Trail SL has a slightly better hub. But is that worth the extra price? IMHO no!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Thx for that quick feedback!
> I think everybody really appreciates your commitment!
> 
> I am still considering what the right wheel for me will be, currently comparing the Control Carbon vs. the Trail SL (don't trust the 24/28 spokes on the Control SL)
> ...


Hey Bart, no problem, glad people are on here asking questions about the wheels! OK, about your wheel choice, there is about 110g weight difference between Control Carbon 29 and Control Trail SL 29. The Control Trail wheel would be something you might consider if you are looking to squeeze every gram out of your wheelset, as rotating weight is some of the best weight to shave off your bike. The Control Carbon wheels have rims that are a bit heavier, and the rear hub is a bit heavier. however, spokes are a little lighter on Control Carbon also. All that being said, the Control Carbon is one heck of a bargain for a nice performing carbon wheelset. If you are looking for true value, the Control Carbon would be the wheel to get.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone know how tough the 26" Traverse SLs are? I have them on my Stumpjumper Evo, but I was curious how they would hold up at a bike park (Whistler, Stevens Pass etc.) on my Enduro Evo. 

The traverse SL are so light and responsive I actually hate riding aluminum wheels now and would even consider a 2nd set if they can take the abuse. The aluminum Traverse are Spec'd on the Enduro Evo Expert, so I'm thinking the carbon ones might be ok to use.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> Anyone know how tough the 26" Traverse SLs are? I have them on my Stumpjumper Evo, but I was curious how they would hold up at a bike park (Whistler, Stevens Pass etc.) on my Enduro Evo.
> 
> The traverse SL are so light and responsive I actually hate riding aluminum wheels now and would even consider a 2nd set if they can take the abuse. The aluminum Traverse are Spec'd on the Enduro Evo Expert, so I'm thinking the carbon ones might be ok to use.


Mr. Lynch- I have to laugh at your statement "...I actually hate riding aluminum wheels now..."! The reason why is when we started developing carbon wheels here a number of years ago, we all started field testing them, and instantly all of us turned into carbon wheel snobs!! I can sympathize with your situation. Ok, so hopefully some Traverse SL 26" owners will chime in here, but in my opinion, whether you can use them on your Enduro Expert Evo kind of depends on your riding style, terrain, and tire choice. If you are not dinging/denting your alloy rims on the Evo, then you might be ok with the carbon wheels on there. If you are running thicker casing tires like Specialized GRID or DH casing, this will also help protect the rims. Where exactly are you riding?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

i use to laugh at the thought of carbon wheels, but after riding them for the past 9 months I'm sold on the idea! 
I've rode some pretty rugged terrain on them and had zero issues. 

I've rode my Enduro Evo 3x this season up at Whistler and had zero issues on both the stock Status wheels and a set of Traverse ELs. We pretty much ride all the trails up there and tend to switch back and forth between flowlines and techlines. I'm not sure what's tougher on a rim though, casing a big jump on Aline, or nailing a rock on a double black tech trail. I've done plenty of both without breaking spokes or dinging a rim. As for tires I'm running the stock Butcher SX. 

I've tried the Traverse SL on the Enduro Evo on local trails and they feel amazing and have been curious about how they would hold up to a day at Whistler. Not sure if a carbon rim is better or worse at handling the abuse.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

What is the ERD of the Roval Control Carbon Trail SL 29 142+? I searched all over the wheel but I couldn't find it. I want to guess 601. correct?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> i use to laugh at the thought of carbon wheels, but after riding them for the past 9 months I'm sold on the idea!
> I've rode some pretty rugged terrain on them and had zero issues.
> 
> I've rode my Enduro Evo 3x this season up at Whistler and had zero issues on both the stock Status wheels and a set of Traverse ELs. We pretty much ride all the trails up there and tend to switch back and forth between flowlines and techlines. I'm not sure what's tougher on a rim though, casing a big jump on Aline, or nailing a rock on a double black tech trail. I've done plenty of both without breaking spokes or dinging a rim. As for tires I'm running the stock Butcher SX.
> ...


Mr Lynch- personally I think rock impacts are harder on carbon rims than casing jumps, but I don't have any evidence to show that. If you case something hard enough, it will still break. If you are not denting your alloy rims, you will probably be ok with running the carbon rims.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mazukea said:


> What is the ERD of the Roval Control Carbon Trail SL 29 142+? I searched all over the wheel but I couldn't find it. I want to guess 601. correct?


Mazuke- because we engineer wheels to be built as a system, it's our policy to not provide information that encourages rebuilding rims/hubs into other components.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Can I get a 9mm through axle conversion kit for my Control SL E5 26" wheels?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Specialized doesnt sell a 9mm though axle endcap for roval wheels. Your only option is to have a machine shop drill out a 9mm qr end cap to fit the 9mm thru axle.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Now to find some 9mm through axle QR's...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> Now to find some 9mm through axle QR's...


Check out Novatec thru-QR skewers. Unless you like the more expensive, but easier to get in the USA; DT Swiss 9mm thru-RWS skewer.


----------



## gc49 (Nov 8, 2012)

I currently have the Roval Control 142+ Alloy's that came with my 2013 Epic Expert Carbon. I'm wondering how much of a difference I'd get going to the Carbon SL's (2014 version specifically)? 

I only ride xc, and am fairly easy on my components (hit my bravery limit before the bike limit on the rougher stuff), though I'm closer to the weight limit than I'd like.

I'm not so much looking at them for the lighter wieght (which would be nice), but in just how much of a difference in handling and ride they'd make. I'm wondering the difference between my current alloy ones, and the 142 or 142+ versions of the SL (I'm undecided on which I'd go for at the moment, so want to see if the 142 would be much of an improvement by themselves, or really only the 142+ version).

Probably going to get them anyway, but just currious.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

gc49 said:


> I currently have the Roval Control 142+ Alloy's that came with my 2013 Epic Expert Carbon. I'm wondering how much of a difference I'd get going to the Carbon SL's (2014 version specifically)?
> 
> I only ride xc, and am fairly easy on my components (hit my bravery limit before the bike limit on the rougher stuff), though I'm closer to the weight limit than I'd like.
> 
> ...


gc49- I know you're not so concerned about the weight, but the huge weight difference actually makes a huge difference in the ride quality. you'll be able to accelerate much quicker, pick up over logs/trail obstacles easier, etc. The stiffness difference will also be apparent right away. At this point it sounds cliché since you hear it in marketing about many products, but a carbon wheel upgrade will dramatically change the way your bike rides.


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Joe:
Will the specialized roval bearing tool S125300013 service the REAR hubs as well as the front? If not, is there another tool for servicing the rear hubs?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MountainHead said:


> Hi Joe:
> Will the specialized roval bearing tool S125300013 service the REAR hubs as well as the front? If not, is there another tool for servicing the rear hubs?


Mountainhead- the tool you mention only does the front hubs. For the rear hubs, it takes a DT tool which you can buy from Specialized (PN:S2032002), or DT (PN:HWTXXX00NTK24S).


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Roval question: I have the Spec Rumor with the Roval Control 29 wheelset which I believe has an outer rim of 24 and an inner rim of 21.

I am thinking of switching to Roval Control SL carbon 142+ (1350g). Outer rim of 28 and inner rim of 22. 

Is the rim depth on the SL carbon the same as the rim depth on the Roval Control? 

When will the carbon SL be available? 
Thanks


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Will the rear hub of the Roval SL 2014 be compatible with the upcoming Shimano 11s cassette out of the box?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CyclerDi said:


> Roval question: I have the Spec Rumor with the Roval Control 29 wheelset which I believe has an outer rim of 24 and an inner rim of 21.
> 
> I am thinking of switching to Roval Control SL carbon 142+ (1350g). Outer rim of 28 and inner rim of 22.
> 
> ...


CycleDi- Sorry, can you be more specific on rim depth? do you mean depth as in top of sidewall to bottom of spoke bed, or something else? If top of sidewall to bottom of spoke bed, yes, there is a difference, the Control SL is a little deeper. We just got 40 sets of Control SL's in our Salt Lake wharehouse, and those should be visible to dealers in the next few days.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

madskatingcow said:


> Will the rear hub of the Roval SL 2014 be compatible with the upcoming Shimano 11s cassette out of the box?


madskatingco- I'm not at liberty to discuss details about upcoming Shimano products until they are launched publicly.


----------



## roosri (Sep 29, 2013)

Roval Joe - A friend gave me a Traversee E5 rear wheel that needs to be rebuilt. Hub and rim look good, but his rear derailleur tore some spokes out in a less-than-graceful way.

I know they're straight pull DT spokes, but I'm not sure which lengths to get. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JackJr (Sep 24, 2007)

Joe posted a very detailed chart earlier in this thread....


----------



## roosri (Sep 29, 2013)

jsj3831 said:


> Joe posted a very detailed chart earlier in this thread....


I'll take a look through it then.


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Joe:
I have some new Roval Traverse SL 29 carbon wheels with the beadless rim hook. I have Specialized Caption Armadillo Elite 29 x 2.0 tires, with tubes, mounted to them. My main ride is on all paved roads, so I run the tire pressure at 60psi for lower rolling resistance on pavement. The tires are rated at 65psi max. I pump up the tires and check the pressure before each ride.

Yesterday I was 4 miles into my ride, on a smooth concrete path, when the rear tire exploded off the rim. There was no puncture in the tire casing. I replaced the tube, inflated with my trail pump, and completed my 28 mile ride without incident.

When I got home, I measured the rear tire pressure and found it to be 45psi (what I had inflated it to with my trail pump).

I have read that the beadless rim hook wheels have been tested at high psi and it was found that the rim fails long before the tire explodes off the rim. Does using a tube compromise the tire's seal with the beadless rims? Is the 60psi inflation pressure responsible for this failure? I know the rim is marked 45psi max, but I believe this is to cushion the rim and protect against rim damage from impacts during trail riding. I have run 60psi with Roval Control SL carbon rims (marked 45psi max) that have a bead hook for road riding for years without incident. Would you expect to have the tire com off the rim with the Roval Traverse 29 beadless rim hook rims running tubes at 60psi? Could this be a tire defect rather than a setup problem? Or is the 60psi the problem?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

roosri said:


> Roval Joe - A friend gave me a Traversee E5 rear wheel that needs to be rebuilt. Hub and rim look good, but his rear derailleur tore some spokes out in a less-than-graceful way.
> 
> I know they're straight pull DT spokes, but I'm not sure which lengths to get.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


roosri- sorry for the late reply. hopefully you were able to locate the spoke chart I posted?


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Joe, I heard that that the DT Swiss hubs are laquered in contrast to most other hubs which are anodized. What about the Roval hubs?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> Hey Joe, I heard that that the DT Swiss hubs are laquered in contrast to most other hubs which are anodized. What about the Roval hubs?


bart- apologies for my delay in response! was out traveling last week and just getting caught up. You heard correctly, DT mostly prefers paint to anodizing. They do this on a lot of their rims as well as hubs. There are a few reasons for this, and if you really want to know why I can explain, but to answer your question, yes, the Roval hubs we used which are manufactured by DT are painted.


----------



## billendk (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Joe.

I have a cannondale scalpel 29" carbon. I now ride with stans arch rims but would like some carbon wheels. 

I am thinking of the carbon control sl, 2014.

Would it be possible to convert the front hub to lefty? or could i buy a lefty hub, 28 holes and shift the spoke and rim?


----------



## Notasfastasmykid (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for fielding all these questions. Here's mine:

Just picked up a brand new 2013 s-works epic 29 with the stock Control SL wheels. After the first ride I noticed a lot of front wheel bearing play. Wheel rattles when bounced (not headset). Pulled the end caps and they are perfectly clean and seem to seat properly, bearings are perfect. When I install the front wheel with very light quick release clamp force, there is no play whatsoever. However, as I increase quick release clamping pressure play increases. 

It's hard to imagine that the inner race of the bearings could be compressing on the axle, and the axle tube can't be moving or the bearings would begin to bind. Seems like it must the the end caps bowing under pressure. 

I've seen other posts talking about similar issues, but nothing that actually details the problem and what is needed to fix it. Did Specialized issue new end caps to address this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The right hand front bearing in my Control SL alloy 26's died today during an XC race.

Pulled it out and wow, there's not a hell of a lot of bearing in these wheels!
20x27x4mm


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

My Roval SL 29 2013 front hub bearings already died after 600km, dry weather only. Bearings are so tiny, but this is supposed to be fixed with the 2014 version.

I already picked up the Roval SL 2014's at Bike Motion at the Specialized boot. They are light, incredible. Really made me wonder about their duarbility. Time will tell!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

billendk said:


> Hey Joe.
> 
> I have a cannondale scalpel 29" carbon. I now ride with stans arch rims but would like some carbon wheels.
> 
> ...


billendk- unfortunately we don't have a conversion for the lefty fork that works with our wheels. you might be able to replace the Roval hub with a lefty version, but you'd most likely have to get new spoke lengths, and it would be a lot of trouble. Front wheels on the new Control SL's are 24h.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Notasfastasmykid said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for fielding all these questions. Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Notasfastamykid- I have seen issues with some Control SL front wheels where there was play when the wheel was installed and qr tightened, however, nothing specifically like yours, where you get more play with increased clamping force. For the cases I have seen, it was not an endcap issue, rather, it was a bearing installation issue. The problem was fixed by having a dealer or our service center properly replace the bearings. Have your shop do this, or you can contact our customer service direct to have it done that route. If you purchased the bike new, it should be covered under warranty.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> The right hand front bearing in my Control SL alloy 26's died today during an XC race.
> 
> Pulled it out and wow, there's not a hell of a lot of bearing in these wheels!
> 20x27x4mm


Nordieboy- yes, the goal of this hub was to be very light, as it is an XC race wheel.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

madskatingcow said:


> My Roval SL 29 2013 front hub bearings already died after 600km, dry weather only. Bearings are so tiny, but this is supposed to be fixed with the 2014 version.
> 
> I already picked up the Roval SL 2014's at Bike Motion at the Specialized boot. They are light, incredible. Really made me wonder about their duarbility. Time will tell!


madskatingcow- yes, with the new hubs, we have made some major design changes. these include increased size of bearings, more precise machining (this is the first front hub we've done with DT Swiss), a labyrinth system which helps keep water from damaging the bearings, as well as an additional press in seal that is in addition to the standard bearing seals already in the hub. So far results have been very good with these hubs.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Nordieboy- yes, the goal of this hub was to be very light, as it is an XC race wheel.


That it is.
The front wheel with a Mich Wild Race'R Ultimate Advanced is 1,250g.
My spare wheel with Larsen TT and tube is 2,100g.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Which OEM Specialized Roval wheels can be converted to us with xx1? 
I picked up an OEM 2012 Control Trail rear wheel for super cheap to use as a spare and it doesn't appear to be convertible. I know the higher end Roval wheels with the DT internals will convert, but what about the Rovals on the "cheaper" models? 

I normally run 2013 Traverse SL, but I'm looking for a cheap Aluminum set to run when it is really wet and muddy this winter. I see tons of OEM Rovals for sale on Craigslist and eBay and it would be nice to know what years/models are xx1 compatible.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> Which OEM Specialized Roval wheels can be converted to us with xx1?
> I picked up an OEM 2012 Control Trail rear wheel for super cheap to use as a spare and it doesn't appear to be convertible. I know the higher end Roval wheels with the DT internals will convert, but what about the Rovals on the "cheaper" models?
> 
> I normally run 2013 Traverse SL, but I'm looking for a cheap Aluminum set to run when it is really wet and muddy this winter. I see tons of OEM Rovals for sale on Craigslist and eBay and it would be nice to know what years/models are xx1 compatible.


Mr. Lynch- please keep in mind the OE level wheelsets which use a Roval alloy rim and J Bend spokes are not what we consider a Roval wheelset. These are using a Roval rim, but laced into OE level hubs, and are machine built. Same as Specialized has used DT rims in the past, but they are not a DT wheelset. The only wheels we're using on bikes that are XX1 compatible are the actual Roval wheelsets with straight pull spokes, and come on Expert level bikes and above. Basically if you see a used wheelset that is on anything newer than probably model year 2012 or newer and has straight pull spokes, it can be converted to XX1 freehub. Anything with J Bend spokes will not be compatible, with the exception of one wheel that comes on 2014 Enduro Expert Evo. That particular wheel uses a J Bend style DT 350 rear hub, and comes with an 11spd freehub body already installed.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Made an insertion tool and installed 2 tiny bearings in my front wheel.
It now goes round and round again.


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

*2010 Control EL XC - 29er*

Joe

I have a set from a 2010 Epic Marathon and remember seeing a set of adapters 15mm, 20mm plus regular 9mm (not OS) from the site in 2010. It seems the front hub changed in 2011. I cannot get wayback to bring up your 2010 site. Dealers try, but are not able to help even when calling Specialized.

There was an article in twentynineinches.com where they spoke to spechy wheel product manager at time talking about adapters and even photos from 2010.

Do you have part numbers for 15mm adapters for these wheels.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## MountainHead (Apr 4, 2012)

*Roval Front Hub Bearing Tool*

Hi Joe:
I have had the roval front hub bearing tool S125300013
on order at my LBS since July. Specialized says it is out of stock. Do you have any insight into when it might be available?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Jack'sDad said:


> Joe
> 
> I have a set from a 2010 Epic Marathon and remember seeing a set of adapters 15mm, 20mm plus regular 9mm (not OS) from the site in 2010. It seems the front hub changed in 2011. I cannot get wayback to bring up your 2010 site. Dealers try, but are not able to help even when calling Specialized.
> 
> ...


Rob- PN's for these are: S115900003, and S115900004 (left/right side). your dealer will have to order them, doesn't look like we have many left. From my records, it looks like the hub changed in 2012, and these caps were used in 10/11.


----------



## jhkvt (Jun 15, 2009)

Roval Joe:

As others have said, thank you for taking the time on this forum. And I realize this question is somewhat similar to previously asked but not exactly so I hope not bad form to post it.

I have a set of control 29 el aluminum rim wheels which I believe came off of a Stumpjumper Epic, probably a 2010 if I had to guess. I have now acquired a set of used Control Trail SL 29 and based on color configuration I am guessing they are 2012: black carbon rims with red "roval" decal (and "CONTROL TRAIL 29 SL" written in tiny white type on a red decal stripe next to the main large "roval" decal). Red spoke nipples as well. I did not receive 20mm adapters and when I tried the adapters from my old aluminum wheels the width is too great to fit on my fork. It looks like the hub body on the new wheels is approximately 1/4" wider than the old wheels, with the additional width coming on the non disc side of the hub if I am looking at it correctly, so obviously the adapters from the old wheels is going to make the fit too wide for a fork.

So, can you please advise what part # adapters I need and whether I only need a new R/drive side (if indeed the width is same for the L/disc side)?

Thank you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jhkvt said:


> Roval Joe:
> 
> As others have said, thank you for taking the time on this forum. And I realize this question is somewhat similar to previously asked but not exactly so I hope not bad form to post it.
> 
> ...


Jhkvt- S125900003 is the part number for the set of 20mm end caps you'll need.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MountainHead said:


> Hi Joe:
> I have had the roval front hub bearing tool S125300013
> on order at my LBS since July. Specialized says it is out of stock. Do you have any insight into when it might be available?


MountainHead- I'm looking into this give me a day or two. They are showing we have stock, so I'm not sure why they can't be ordered. could be they are held in a separate inventory or something.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MountainHead said:


> Hi Joe:
> I have had the roval front hub bearing tool S125300013
> on order at my LBS since July. Specialized says it is out of stock. Do you have any insight into when it might be available?


MountainHead- Sounds like the inventory I am seeing in our system just showed up 2 days ago. Please have your dealer place an order again. if you still run into problems, please let me know.


----------



## lorduswardus (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Roval Joe,
I have a pair of 26" Roval Controle SL wheels (same as these --> Specialized Roval Controle SL XC Disc Wheelset Reviews - Mtbr.com ).

Please can you tell me if 15mm adapters are available for the front and if so what part numbers?
Many Thanks in advance.
Terry


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Rob- PN's for these are: S115900003, and S115900004 (left/right side). your dealer will have to order them, doesn't look like we have many left. From my records, it looks like the hub changed in 2012, and these caps were used in 10/11.


so wait... a product only 2 years old has already lost Specialized support?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

lorduswardus said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> I have a pair of 26" Roval Controle SL wheels (same as these --> Specialized Roval Controle SL XC Disc Wheelset Reviews - Mtbr.com ).
> 
> Please can you tell me if 15mm adapters are available for the front and if so what part numbers?
> ...


Hi Terry, part numbers are: S115900003, and S115900004.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

SandSpur said:


> so wait... a product only 2 years old has already lost Specialized support?


sandspur- these endcaps are 3 model years old (we are in MY14 now), we have the end caps in stock, and when they run out, more can be ordered (assuming we still have demand for them). Lack of support would mean there were zero in stock, with no plans of re-ordering them. Or even worse, no part number.


----------



## m_t_b (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad I found this thread and good on you Joe for making info so accessible. I have just taken delivery of my 2014 Enduro 29 Expert I like the Traverse wheels that come with it but I made the jump to carbon rimmed wheels recently and would like to continue to use some. So my plan is to put some Derby or light bike carbon rims onto the hubs. Any chance you can give me the spoke length and spec used in the 29 Traverse and also the weight of the hubs and rims so I can get an idea of what weight they will be. Cheers.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

m_t_b said:


> Glad I found this thread and good on you Joe for making info so accessible. I have just taken delivery of my 2014 Enduro 29 Expert I like the Traverse wheels that come with it but I made the jump to carbon rimmed wheels recently and would like to continue to use some. So my plan is to put some Derby or light bike carbon rims onto the hubs. Any chance you can give me the spoke length and spec used in the 29 Traverse and also the weight of the hubs and rims so I can get an idea of what weight they will be. Cheers.


m_t_b- I understand the love for carbon rims, but we do not publish component weights or condone rebuilding our wheels with non original spec. That being said, I have posted a spoke lookup chart in this thread a couple times, you can reference that for info.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Roval Joe, please prove my understanding from pdf that for my Roval EL 29 front wheel I need S125900006 15 mm thruaxle kit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pero_dinamit (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Joe!
I have opportunity to buy Roval Traverse which came on 2012 (or 2013) Spec Enduro. Front hub is Roval 15mm. I have Camber Expert with RS Reba RL dual air with 9mm RWS thru axle. Is there any adapter so I can use those wheels on my bike? 
Cheers!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

leugene said:


> Hi Roval Joe, please prove my understanding from pdf that for my Roval EL 29 front wheel I need S125900006 15 mm thruaxle kit. Thanks in advance.


leugene- what year is your wheel?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pero_dinamit said:


> Hi Joe!
> I have opportunity to buy Roval Traverse which came on 2012 (or 2013) Spec Enduro. Front hub is Roval 15mm. I have Camber Expert with RS Reba RL dual air with 9mm RWS thru axle. Is there any adapter so I can use those wheels on my bike?
> Cheers!


pero_dinamit- the wheels you are interested in buying are compatible with standard 5mm QR (just need to swap the end caps on the front hub), which will work with your fork. you won't be able to use the 9mm RWS, but a standard QR will work fine.


----------



## Bjdraw (Jun 3, 2012)

I realize the hubs and spokes are different, but can you confirm that the Traverse rims from a Stumpjumper Evo are the same as the Rovel Traverse 29?

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Bjdraw said:


> I realize the hubs and spokes are different, but can you confirm that the Traverse rims from a Stumpjumper Evo are the same as the Rovel Traverse 29?
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> ...


Bjdraw- yes, the rims between those two wheels are the same, just a different graphic application.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Roval Joe. This is a great tool, but do you have a chart that shows recommended tire sizes for each Roval wheel-set? At least for your own Specialized Tires. We are all aware one can put multiple tire widths on a given rim, but at least some guidelines as far as mins and max? For example, what would be the min, max and perhaps ideal tire for a Traverse EL for ideal tire shape and bead set? (I know they are are obsolete) and say a newer Traverse and Traverse SL Carbon too? Really like to know. I think the EL are 22mm internally? The SL is like the same. Lastly, do you have any similar charts for your older-gen wheel-sets say 2010? Thank you for your help.



Roval Joe said:


> View attachment 785132
> 
> 
> Here's a quick reference tool that shows all internal/external rim widths, plus compatibility, spoke spec, etc, for all current wheels in the Roval Mtn lineup.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> leugene- what year is your wheel?


Not sure exactly, it should be 2010 or 2011 MY, it is 32 spokes alu wheels with really big front hub, so I guessed 42mm OD end caps should fit.


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Roval Joe
Would you verify the 2014 carbon SL rim width - 28/21 per tech sheet or 28/22 per website.
When will they be available? Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CyclerDi said:


> Roval Joe
> Would you verify the 2014 carbon SL rim width - 28/21 per tech sheet or 28/22 per website.
> When will they be available? Thanks


CyclerDi- the new 2014 Control SL's are 22mm inner width. Model year 2013 and prior were 21mm. Can I ask where you saw the tech sheet that showed the '14 Control SL as 21mm inner width? I'd like to fix that misprint.


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> CyclerDi- the new 2014 Control SL's are 22mm inner width. Model year 2013 and prior were 21mm. Can I ask where you saw the tech sheet that showed the '14 Control SL as 21mm inner width? I'd like to fix that misprint.


It was in the tech document that you posted. I think it must have been a 2013 document showing all the wheelset models and specs.

When will the control carbon SL be available?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CyclerDi said:


> It was in the tech document that you posted. I think it must have been a 2013 document showing all the wheelset models and specs.
> 
> When will the control carbon SL be available?


ok, thanks for that- yes, that document was referring to model year '13. The first shipment of wheels came in already and sold out, last time I checked there were more coming in November and December. let me check back on that and if that is not the case, I'll post an update here.


----------



## DTM2u (Oct 30, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Good question. Roval was founded on, and continues to be, a "systems approach" idea. The rims are strong and light, the spokes & hubs high-quality, (all laced and trued by hand), and all the pieces are built to work together to make a better wheel. So we don't sell them separately to keep the system intact.
> 
> If there is an issue with any piece though, like a rim or even a bearing or nipple, replacements are available through warranty.


I purchased a set of Carbon Roval's. I mounted them up with new tires and went for a ride. First ride I got a flat. I discovered my sidewall on my NEW tire was torn. I put on another new tire, and something happened. I inspected the new carbon rim and found it was split where the tire bead sits, thus causing the toren sidewall on my tires. I took the rim back expecting to get a new wheel under warranty. NOPE! Specialized would only replace the hoop. I had to pay the bike shop to re-lace my wheel and purchase another $70 tire. I constantly have problems keeping that rim true and I have already replaced a broken spoke and a torn out nipple.
I met someone on the trail who was riding on Enve carbon wheels. I asked her how she liked them, because I'm so tired of dealing with mine. She told me she had the same problems with the Roval's, and knew of others that had the same issue. She loves her Enve's and highly recommended them to me. I have spent a lot of money on my Roval rims. I'm VERY disappointed in Specialized in how they handled the warranty. 
Can you help me in any way. Or should I just get the Envy's?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

DTM2u said:


> I purchased a set of Carbon Roval's. I mounted them up with new tires and went for a ride. First ride I got a flat. I discovered my sidewall on my NEW tire was torn. I put on another new tire, and something happened. I inspected the new carbon rim and found it was split where the tire bead sits, thus causing the toren sidewall on my tires. I took the rim back expecting to get a new wheel under warranty. NOPE! Specialized would only replace the hoop. I had to pay the bike shop to re-lace my wheel and purchase another $70 tire. I constantly have problems keeping that rim true and I have already replaced a broken spoke and a torn out nipple.
> I met someone on the trail who was riding on Enve carbon wheels. I asked her how she liked them, because I'm so tired of dealing with mine. She told me she had the same problems with the Roval's, and knew of others that had the same issue. She loves her Enve's and highly recommended them to me. I have spent a lot of money on my Roval rims. I'm VERY disappointed in Specialized in how they handled the warranty.
> Can you help me in any way. Or should I just get the Envy's?


DTM2u- Sorry you had such a bad experience! let me see what I can do to help you out. I'm surprised the shop did not warranty the whole wheel. Can you PM me with the following details: - which shop did you go to (also was this where you purchased the wheels?), and which model of wheel you purchased? Thanks!


----------



## DTM2u (Oct 30, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> DTM2u- Sorry you had such a bad experience! let me see what I can do to help you out. I'm surprised the shop did not warranty the whole wheel. Can you PM me with the following details: - which shop did you go to (also was this where you purchased the wheels?), and which model of wheel you purchased? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Wheelset Archive?*

HEY ROVAL JOE - super cool to have you as a resource on this board.

any chance that specialized has an index of each year's wheelset and the specs on them? Kind of like the bike archive that is up now, but specifically to wheelsets. I am looking at various 142+ Control SL's on the used market, but it has been difficult to tell which years weigh what and when the small changes were made. Same for Control Carbons too I guess, where I am at is trying to decide whether to buy some used older SL's or brand new carbon controls.

If all this info already exists somewhere, sorry for this post. Couldnt find it though...

Thanks!


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

HEY ROVAL JOE - super cool to have you as a resource on this board.

any chance that specialized has an index of each year's wheelset and the specs on them? Kind of like the bike archive that is up now, but specifically to wheelsets. I am looking at various 142+ Control SL's on the used market, but it has been difficult to tell which years weigh what and when the small changes were made. Same for Control Carbons too I guess, where I am at is trying to decide whether to buy some used older SL's or brand new carbon controls. 

If all this info already exists somewhere, sorry for this post. Couldnt find it though...

Thanks!


----------



## haudenlukas1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Roval Joe,

would be great to get your help at my problem.

I ride a Enduro S Works SL FSR 2010 with Roval Traverse EL wheels and a Future Stock E160TA Fork. The Axle is 20mm.

Now I bought a Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 2014 with a 15mm Axle.

Is there any fitting kit where I can change my front wheel from 20mm Axle to 15mm Axle so that I can use the Pike?

Best regards


----------



## xcgb (Nov 4, 2013)

Joe
I hope you can help!

Bear with me as I am mechanically challenged!

I have a front wheel that uses a 20mm Maxle I have a front wheel with a Roval hub. there is a thick spacer thingy and a thin one, I have managed to lose the thin one!

It seems to stops the maxle pinching the bearing as the wheel doesn't turn when i tighten the lever

Any Idea where I can get another one? My local bike shop says I will need a new wheel!

cheers


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

hala514 said:


> HEY ROVAL JOE - super cool to have you as a resource on this board.
> 
> any chance that specialized has an index of each year's wheelset and the specs on them? Kind of like the bike archive that is up now, but specifically to wheelsets. I am looking at various 142+ Control SL's on the used market, but it has been difficult to tell which years weigh what and when the small changes were made. Same for Control Carbons too I guess, where I am at is trying to decide whether to buy some used older SL's or brand new carbon controls.
> 
> ...


Hala514- we don't have something put together like that at this time, maybe in the future though? for reference though, Control Carbon's have not changed since they were introduced, so what you see now is what we have offered. Control SL (I assume you are talking 29", right?) was introduced in model year 2011 at 1450g, then for MY2012, the front hub was modified slightly to make the flanges further apart in order to increase stiffness- no other changes. The product remained basically the same otherwise for 2012. then in 2013 we changed from a mix of Revolution and Aerolite spokes to only Revolution (just an Aesthetic change). For 2014, the wheel is completely new: new rims, new front hub, different spoke count, and the weight is 1370g.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

xcgb said:


> Joe
> I hope you can help!
> 
> Bear with me as I am mechanically challenged!
> ...


xcgb- Some photos of the wheel (showing both rim and hub) would help out a lot here. Maybe you can PM me with these and I'll see if I can identify which wheelset you have?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

haudenlukas1 said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> would be great to get your help at my problem.
> 
> ...


haudenlukas1- I'm pretty sure we have a part number for these end caps, give me some time to dig them up and get back to you.


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> Hala514- we don't have something put together like that at this time, maybe in the future though? for reference though, Control Carbon's have not changed since they were introduced, so what you see now is what we have offered. Control SL (I assume you are talking 29", right?) was introduced in model year 2011 at 1450g, then for MY2012, the front hub was modified slightly to make the flanges further apart in order to increase stiffness- no other changes. The product remained basically the same otherwise for 2012. then in 2013 we changed from a mix of Revolution and Aerolite spokes to only Revolution (just an Aesthetic change). For 2014, the wheel is completely new: new rims, new front hub, different spoke count, and the weight is 1370g.


Perfect! thanks for the info; I think what I bought is a set of 2012's based on having mixed spokes. (guy i bought them from wasn't sure). They weighed in at 1470 total w/o skewer.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

haudenlukas1 said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> would be great to get your help at my problem.
> 
> ...


Ok, got the PN's you need: S2030049 is the drive side cap, and S2030050 is the non drive cap.


----------



## dberndt (Apr 17, 2010)

Roval Joe,

Wondering if the MY2009 26" Roval Control SL front hub (typically a white hub, with carbon in the middle?) is convertible to 15mm TA. I believe 2009 was the first year the Roval Control SL E5 set was available....

Thanks


----------



## bigwaves_us (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Joe, 

I have a 2012 Specialized 29 comp. I can't keep the rear wheel true. I was looking to upgrade the wheelset - which one?


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

Joe

I just got both adapters S115900003 & 4 and those are not the adapters that fit my hub. Both adapters the OD is way too small to fit my hub. My one OS28 right (non brake) adapter has a 4cm dust seal vs these both are about 3 cm. My ID is different between sides as well. My right has a similar ID to the adapters you sent and my left ID can fit inside the other cap.

It really isn't the $20 I am out, but the month it has taken. Dont you have schematics/drawing of each years wheel and hub parts?

Again 2010 Roval Control El 29er front hub. Hub and rim are black with white stickers and black supercomp spokes. Front right adapter even has 2 flanges, it is very wide cause the bearing is set inside so much. Space inside where spoke heads are so you can move spoke head down enough to change a nipple if needbe I guess.

Specialized 29"ers: Roval Wheels Tech And Interview

Rob


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment LFMO6_end_cap_tech_page2.pdf
Rob,
I'm sorry for your wasted time, and realize how frustrating it is to get the wrong product. I'm attaching the images of the endcap for what we show in our system as 2010 end caps for Control EL. Please have a look and confirm this is what you received.

If this is what you received, I am also attaching a schematic for the end caps from the following year (2011), thinking that the model year for the wheel may be incorrect? please have a look at the drawings and let me know if you think these are correct?
View attachment LFMO6_end_cap_tech_page2.pdf


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bigwaves_us said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I have a 2012 Specialized 29 comp. I can't keep the rear wheel true. I was looking to upgrade the wheelset - which one?


bigwaves_us- a little more info could help me recommend a wheelset for you. Do you have an Epic, Stumpjumper hardtail, Camber, Stumpjumper FSR, or Enduro Comp? Also, maybe you can tell me a little about your riding style, how much you weigh, trail conditions where you ride, etc?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dberndt said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Wondering if the MY2009 26" Roval Control SL front hub (typically a white hub, with carbon in the middle?) is convertible to 15mm TA. I believe 2009 was the first year the Roval Control SL E5 set was available....
> 
> Thanks


dberndt- as my correspondence with JacksDad is proving, our records are not super reliable for earlier wheels. From what I'm seeing in our system, it is showing the end caps that I told JacksDad (S115900003, and S115900004, left/right side) he needed are the same for what you need as well to convert your hub to 15mm thru (even though these are two different hubs). Have a look at the photos I posted in response to him to see if these look like they'd work with your hub?


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> View attachment 847246
> View attachment 847247
> View attachment 847249
> Rob,
> ...


Joe that pic is what I got, way too small. Off your PDF those are too small as well. I have left as 41mm tall and 35.3 long. 2nd flange is shorter at 36mm; on right I have 31mm tall and 29mm long.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Jack'sDad said:


> Joe that pic is what I got, way too small. Off your PDF those are too small as well. I have left as 41mm tall and 35.3 long. 2nd flange is shorter at 36mm; on right I have 31mm tall and 29mm long.


Rob,
ok, based on your info, I was able to find the right end caps. Part numbers are S2030050 and S2030049. The first cap we have in stock (it was used across a couple different hub models), and the second one is out of stock and expected to be available next month. I have our customer service guys looking on return wheels to see if there might be one of these hubs on a returned wheel that they could rob the end cap off of to get you by. This is of course not the answer you were looking for, and I apologize for not being able to help you better. If we come across something, I'll PM you for an address we can ship to.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Roval Joe,

I've got a pair of the Roval Control 29 carbons.

I'm having play in the front hub (15mm through axle).

tried another set of end caps, also put the wheel in a different fork, no change.

Installed another wheel in my fork and there is no play, so it seems to be the Roval front hub.

Is this a known problem with this hub, and is there a fix?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mlx john said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I've got a pair of the Roval Control 29 carbons.
> 
> ...


John- I have heard of this on some of the Control SL's, but not the standard Control Carbon wheels. Can you confirm which you have? On the cases I was aware of, the issue was fixed by having a dealer or our service center replace the bearings.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Not the SL's. I have the Roval Control carbon 29 (no hook rims)

Do you have part numbers or specifications for the bearings?

thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment LFM07_hub_tech_page.pdf


John- above is the tech info for the hub with part numbers and bearing sizes. I would recommend that you have a shop with the correct tool install the bearings. Also, you've probably already done this, but just in case, have you checked the fork axle/QR to make sure it is tightening adequately? Like I mentioned, I had not heard of this problem with these particular wheels, so just want to be sure. thanks.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Joe, amazing thread, you have the patience of Job! Props to you and the Big S for doing something like this.

I've been riding/racing the carbon Rovals since '11 with great results. One set of pure race day SL wheels, and two sets of the Trails for daily use on the xc bike and the squishy bike.

I just found this thread and wanted to throw out a bit of info to all those asking about 142+ compatibility with 142 frames. In my experience, most 142 frames will accept a 142+ wheel if you simply sand about 1 mm off the cassette lockring. This leaves more than enough lockring (which isn't structural, anyway) and provides enough clearance to allow the wheel to spin freely (I usually shoot for 20 thousandths clearance between the lockring and the rear dropout).

I've personally done this on Turner and Trek frames for myself and others, and I find it worthwhile to get the stronger triangulation of the 142+ hub design.

Not to mention that I already owned them.

Note that if chain rub is the limiting factor, nothing will change that. Stop now!!!!!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

kosmo said:


> Hey Joe, amazing thread, you have the patience of Job! Props to you and the Big S for doing something like this.
> 
> I've been riding/racing the carbon Rovals since '11 with great results. One set of pure race day SL wheels, and two sets of the Trails for daily use on the xc bike and the squishy bike.
> 
> ...


Kosmo- glad you're stoked on the product, thanks for contributing!


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

quick update:

yes, I did make sure the 15mm skewer was tight (even excessively tightening the skewer would not remove play) 

Replacing the non-drive side bearing solved the issue.

thanks for your help and this thread Joe.


----------



## terence1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Roval Joe,

can you help me please and tell me the part number for the Control Carbon 29 (MY14) end caps for 135 mm QR.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

terence1 said:


> Hello Roval Joe,
> 
> can you help me please and tell me the part number for the Control Carbon 29 (MY14) end caps for 135 mm QR.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Terence1- I'm not totally sure we have a service part number for 135mm, for a few reasons:
- our AM wheels all come with these end caps
- the majority of our OE wheels are 142+ which are not compatible with 135

however, if you need to get a set quickly, this is a standard DT part (PN: HWGXXX0001528S) that should be readily available. When the holiday is over I can check with our customer service guys to see if we carry these also.


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Roval Joe - 

I have a set of control's which I had fast trak's tubeless mounted to for the last two months (with zero problems - sealed right up). I wanted to switch to something more knobby for the winter. So i moved my fast traks over to my control SL's which also mounted up instantly with no issues. 

Here's the problem: I tried mounting up Maxxis Ignitors on the Control's. But I am getting HUGE leaks through all the spokes and the base of the valve stem. I don't get it - there was zero problems with the 2bliss fast traks. The control's have the brownish 2bliss ready tape on the inside - but i did notice that the control SL's i have have some other blue rim tape on the insides. Also the brown rim tape doesnt go all the way to the edges of the rim.

What gives??? 

I noticed some others on the intertoobs are having similar problems, but i didn't see a resolution. I am thinking it has something to do with needing "wider" rim tape? Maybe the maxxis bead is not as thick so it isn't sitting on the tape whereas the fast traks are?

Thanks!


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

nevermind... i thought about this some more and decided it was probably the base of the valve stem core leaking, and then this air is just going all around the rim. So i wrapped the base of the valve stem with some teflon tape and it has 90% improved the situation. Hoping the stans will seal up the small leak which is still remaining. We'll see.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

hala514 said:


> nevermind... i thought about this some more and decided it was probably the base of the valve stem core leaking, and then this air is just going all around the rim. So i wrapped the base of the valve stem with some teflon tape and it has 90% improved the situation. Hoping the stans will seal up the small leak which is still remaining. We'll see.


hala514- sorry for the lag. You were right about the seal between the valve stem and rim strip probably being the culprit. Hopefully you were able to get it to seal?


----------



## hala514 (Aug 4, 2009)

nope. can't get it to seal - not a gross leak, but goes flat in about 5 mins. Taken it apart several times, ended up scratching the paint around the locknut tightening it, and finally gave up. Not really sure what to do next, was going to take it to the bike shop to see if they can do anything.


----------



## corsair77 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've not had that bad a problem, but I did swap the valve stems for some Stan's ones which are completely round above the seal - the ones that came with the wheels had a rectangular rubber block above the seal and if it twisted the corners would foul on the rim where the profile rises either side of the centre channel, and I didn't want to take a chance that it might make it harder to get a good seal.

One thing I know people sometimes do if the valve stem leaks is to put silicone sealant around the rubber part on the stem before you fit it to the rim so there's a good bead of it all round the seal, then wait till it sets before you go any further. Might be worth a try.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hala,

as Corsair said you can try and put a touch of sealant around the rubber part of the valve. What I have used there is just good ol' rubber cement. Before you put the valve in, run a small bead of the stuff around the rubber part of the valve, where you know it is going to make contact with the rim/tape surface. Carefully put it through the hole without smudging, put the nut on it and tighten it up....just finger tight. No need to wrench the valves on, as this causes more deformation and problems. 

The nice thing about the rubber cement is it is easily removed, and it also sets way faster than silicone etc. The main point of it is to just supplement the rubber base gasket on the valve. 


I'm not familiar with the roval rims strips, but my (possibly way off) understanding is they don't adhere to the rim, but rather are air tight and seal between themselves and the tire interface? Is that right Joe?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jochribs said:


> Hala,
> 
> as Corsair said you can try and put a touch of sealant around the rubber part of the valve. What I have used there is just good ol' rubber cement. Before you put the valve in, run a small bead of the stuff around the rubber part of the valve, where you know it is going to make contact with the rim/tape surface. Carefully put it through the hole without smudging, put the nut on it and tighten it up....just finger tight. No need to wrench the valves on, as this causes more deformation and problems.
> 
> ...


jochribs- yeah, the rim strip just seals between the tire/strip, no adhesives. One other possibility (although unlikely) is if the strip was damaged somehow in changing tires. This is something I have not seen, but could be a possibility. We have had some instances where the rim strips were actually installed incorrectly at the factory on the bike (not centered or folded over on themselves), and when the OE tube in installed and inflated, it creates a crease on the strip which will make it almost impossible to seal once you straighten it out and set it up tubeless.

hala- some good suggestions from Corsair/jochribs, keep us updated. thanks!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Joe, I was going to bring that up too. I remember the red ones being snarled like that too while I was at a shop for a bit a couple years ago. I didn't know if the knew printed ones were the same sort of thing. One thing he could try if this is the issue is to slip a round shafted screwdriver or a pen etc, under the tape but resting on top of the rims sidewalls, and run it back and forth under the tape while heating the tape with a blowdryer. It may help to get that crease out if it's there.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Joe,
Can you provide me with the ERD for your new Fatbike rims. I have one coming in soon and I want to lace in a hub that accepts XD/XX1 freehub body since the stock hub does not. 

Thanks for your help,
Scott


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bpd131 said:


> Hi Joe,
> Can you provide me with the ERD for your new Fatbike rims. I have one coming in soon and I want to lace in a hub that accepts XD/XX1 freehub body since the stock hub does not.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Scott


Hi Scott- I'm not involved with these wheels, but was able to get some info from the team that develops our Fat Bikes. Attached is info on the wheel for you, but also note that Novotech actually does offer an 11spd freehub body for this hub. It is not something that we carry, but you could contact the distributor from the link below. It might be easier than rebuilding a wheel?
DISTRIBUTORS - Novatec

View attachment 0000037487_R1.pdf


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Scott- I'm not involved with these wheels, but was able to get some info from the team that develops our Fat Bikes. Attached is info on the wheel for you, but also note that Novotech actually does offer an 11spd freehub body for this hub. It is not something that we carry, but you could contact the distributor from the link below. It might be easier than rebuilding a wheel?
> DISTRIBUTORS - Novatec
> 
> View attachment 855228


That's great news.
Thanks


----------



## 65mtn (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey joe can the 142+ hub be converted to a regular 142 on the roval traverse wheelsets.thanks


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Roval Joe - curious to know if there is a significant handling advantage with carbon wheels over aluminum when running low tire pressures on high volume tires? I run 16 psi on a Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front tire and mid-twenties psi on Specialized Purgatory 2.2 rear on ZTR ARCH EX rims on a Niner Jet 9 RDO used for trail riding in SF Bay Area and Tahoe. Aside from weight advantage of the carbon rims, would there be a noticeable handling advantage running a large volume tire at low pressure or does all that soft rubber minimize the difference in stiffness between carbon and aluminum. Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

65mtn said:


> Hey joe can the 142+ hub be converted to a regular 142 on the roval traverse wheelsets.thanks


65mtn- sorry for my lag in response- I was out for the holidays. you cannot convert a 142+ hub to standard 142mm.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Hi Roval Joe - curious to know if there is a significant handling advantage with carbon wheels over aluminum when running low tire pressures on high volume tires? I run 16 psi on a Maxxis Ardent 2.4 front tire and mid-twenties psi on Specialized Purgatory 2.2 rear on ZTR ARCH EX rims on a Niner Jet 9 RDO used for trail riding in SF Bay Area and Tahoe. Aside from weight advantage of the carbon rims, would there be a noticeable handling advantage running a large volume tire at low pressure or does all that soft rubber minimize the difference in stiffness between carbon and aluminum. Thanks.


mike_mtn: also sorry for the lag in response, thanks for being patient. The biggest notice on carbon wheels is how light and snappy they feel compared to a similar dimension alloy rim. If you plan on using the same tires you running now on some carbon rims, you would still feel that difference. Since the wheels are lighter, they will spin up (accelerate) faster, and you'll probably also notice that things like quick turning changes will be a bit easier. I must say, 16psi is pretty low- I assume you are not having any issues with your front tire squirming on you in turns now? How about impact damage to the rim- any dings/dents? for the SF area, we don't have too many rocks (at least in the south bay), but in Tahoe there are certainly some rocks to hit, so I'm just curious. thanks!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> 65mtn- sorry for my lag in response- I was out for the holidays. you cannot convert a 142+ hub to standard 142mm.


But in many, many cases it will work in a 142 frame. Width dimension is the same for both, the cassette on the + just sits ~2mm to the outboard side. Many bikes are fine with this, and most of those that are not WILL work if you simply sand/machine about 1 mm off of the cassette lockring.

But make sure the chain doesn't hit the seatstay. That is an issue that really cannot easily be remedied.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*control 29sl 135 to 142*

Roval joe, I have the 2011 or 2012 control sl 29 carbon wheels.
Am looking to swap the rr from 135qr to 142x12 since I am getting
a new sworks stumpy frame. Do I just use the dt swiss part HWYXXX0002216S conversion kit or is there a different one I need? Also how can I tell if these are the 2011 or 2012 wheels, is there a difference?

Thanks


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> mike_mtn: also sorry for the lag in response, thanks for being patient. The biggest notice on carbon wheels is how light and snappy they feel compared to a similar dimension alloy rim. If you plan on using the same tires you running now on some carbon rims, you would still feel that difference. Since the wheels are lighter, they will spin up (accelerate) faster, and you'll probably also notice that things like quick turning changes will be a bit easier. I must say, 16psi is pretty low- I assume you are not having any issues with your front tire squirming on you in turns now? How about impact damage to the rim- any dings/dents? for the SF area, we don't have too many rocks (at least in the south bay), but in Tahoe there are certainly some rocks to hit, so I'm just curious. thanks!


Hi Joe: thank you for the information, very helpful. Figured that carbon wheels would spin up quicker with the same tires and you answered my question on the handling advantage with the quick turning changes being a bit easier. Regarding your questions about the Maxxis Ardent EXO 29x2.4 front tire run at 16 psi having any tire squirming or rim dings/dents - no problems over the last year. I ride this bike 2-4 days a week. When I first mounted the front tire I started with psi in the mid-twenties and kept dropping it until I found the optimum handling pressure at 16 psi. I weigh 160 w/o gear. The tire needs to be leaned over pretty aggressively in corners to engage the side knobs. I can hear my tires and rims making contact with rocks, especially in Tahoe, and see some scrapes on both the rim and tire but no tire squirming or rim dings/dents yet. No flats yet either, knock on wood. Can the Roval Control 29 Carbon and the Control SL 29 wheelsets handle the 16 psi? Thanks again.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

peabody said:


> Roval joe, I have the 2011 or 2012 control sl 29 carbon wheels.
> Am looking to swap the rr from 135qr to 142x12 since I am getting
> a new sworks stumpy frame. Do I just use the dt swiss part HWYXXX0002216S conversion kit or is there a different one I need? Also how can I tell if these are the 2011 or 2012 wheels, is there a difference?
> 
> Thanks


Peabody- the DT part number you show should be the correct one, I cross referenced it on the DT website. Since the hub is based of the 240 design, These end caps will work fine. From my records, 2012 was the first year we did these wheels in 29", so I'm guessing you probably have 2012?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Hi Joe: thank you for the information, very helpful. Figured that carbon wheels would spin up quicker with the same tires and you answered my question on the handling advantage with the quick turning changes being a bit easier. Regarding your questions about the Maxxis Ardent EXO 29x2.4 front tire run at 16 psi having any tire squirming or rim dings/dents - no problems over the last year. I ride this bike 2-4 days a week. When I first mounted the front tire I started with psi in the mid-twenties and kept dropping it until I found the optimum handling pressure at 16 psi. I weigh 160 w/o gear. The tire needs to be leaned over pretty aggressively in corners to engage the side knobs. I can hear my tires and rims making contact with rocks, especially in Tahoe, and see some scrapes on both the rim and tire but no tire squirming or rim dings/dents yet. No flats yet either, knock on wood. Can the Roval Control 29 Carbon and the Control SL 29 wheelsets handle the 16 psi? Thanks again.


Mike_mtn: thanks for the info! If you are not getting any flats, and your Arch rims are not getting dented up from rock impacts, then you won't have any problem with the Control 29 Carbon wheels. Alloy rims will dent before a carbon rim cracks, so that's why I was asking. The Control 29's are more resistant to impact damage also than the Control Trail SL's because of the way the rim is manufactured, and since they are a better deal price wise, I'd suggest getting those. They are also 1mm wider(22mm inner width) than the Trail SL's, so that will help shoulder that large 2.4 tire you have on the front.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> Peabody- the DT part number you show should be the correct one, I cross referenced it on the DT website. Since the hub is based of the 240 design, These end caps will work fine. From my records, 2012 was the first year we did these wheels in 29", so I'm guessing you probably have 2012?


They came on 2011 sworks bikes, and a spoke chart you listed somewhere in this thread stated 2011 was the first year. Mine have the mixture of black revos and red aerolites which were 2011/2012....the difference was something was changed on the
front hub causing a change in spoke lengths between the years. I want to get rid of the red aerolites and just have all black spokes which is the reason I'm asking how to identify between the 2 yrs.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

peabody said:


> They came on 2011 sworks bikes, and a spoke chart you listed somewhere in this thread stated 2011 was the first year. Mine have the mixture of black revos and red aerolites which were 2011/2012....the difference was something was changed on the
> front hub causing a change in spoke lengths between the years. I want to get rid of the red aerolites and just have all black spokes which is the reason I'm asking how to identify between the 2 yrs.


OK, you are right. I was referencing bills of materials, and the dates on those must be wrong. From looking at bike archive images, the 11/12's were the same. In '13, the hub changed in that we pushed the non disc side spoke flange out more to gain extra stiffness. This is why the spoke length changed, and that year we went to all black spokes, Revolutions only.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Mike_mtn: thanks for the info! If you are not getting any flats, and your Arch rims are not getting dented up from rock impacts, then you won't have any problem with the Control 29 Carbon wheels. Alloy rims will dent before a carbon rim cracks, so that's why I was asking. The Control 29's are more resistant to impact damage also than the Control Trail SL's because of the way the rim is manufactured, and since they are a better deal price wise, I'd suggest getting those. They are also 1mm wider(22mm inner width) than the Trail SL's, so that will help shoulder that large 2.4 tire you have on the front.


Joe: great info! Couple quick questions: will 16 psi be OK for either of these wheelsets? I was thinking the Control 29 Carbon would be more durable than the Control SL 29 and I like the price better for sure, but 1370g is an attractive weight on the SL. The Specialized site shows the inner rim widths at 22mm for both wheelsets but you mention that the SL's are narrower? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Joe: great info! Couple quick questions: will 16 psi be OK for either of these wheelsets? I was thinking the Control 29 Carbon would be more durable than the Control SL 29 and I like the price better for sure, but 1370g is an attractive weight on the SL. The Specialized site shows the inner rim widths at 22mm for both wheelsets but you mention that the SL's are narrower? Thanks!


Mike_mtn- 16psi is a tough one. Normally I'd say this is way too low, but you do not seem to be having trouble with it. I think part of it has to do with the large volume tire you're running. To say if a rim can handle a certain psi would be inaccurate since again, it all depends on riding style, trail conditions, and what kind of tire you are using (thin or thicker casing, volume, etc). Like I mentioned before, knowing that you are not having problems with your alloy rims, I would anticipate no problems with the carbon rims.

Rim widths- sorry, I didn't realize you were comparing Control SL's to Control Carbon's. These two wheels have the same inner width (22mm), it is the Control Trail SL's that are 21mm inner width.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Mike_mtn- 16psi is a tough one. Normally I'd say this is way too low, but you do not seem to be having trouble with it. I think part of it has to do with the large volume tire you're running. To say if a rim can handle a certain psi would be inaccurate since again, it all depends on riding style, trail conditions, and what kind of tire you are using (thin or thicker casing, volume, etc). Like I mentioned before, knowing that you are not having problems with your alloy rims, I would anticipate no problems with the carbon rims.
> 
> Rim widths- sorry, I didn't realize you were comparing Control SL's to Control Carbon's. These two wheels have the same inner width (22mm), it is the Control Trail SL's that are 21mm inner width.


Roval Joe - good to know about the 16 psi, I was concerned that the zero bead hook design might affect the tire performance negatively at low psi compared to my Arch EX rims.

You mention that the Control Trail SL has a different manufacturing design than the Control Carbon. Since rim width is the same for Control SL and Control Carbon do they have similar resistance to impact damage and share the same carbon manufacturing design? Or do the Control SL and Control Trail SL share the same carbon manufacturing design? Thanks again, Joe.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe - good to know about the 16 psi, I was concerned that the zero bead hook design might affect the tire performance negatively at low psi compared to my Arch EX rims.
> 
> You mention that the Control Trail SL has a different manufacturing design than the Control Carbon. Since rim width is the same for Control SL and Control Carbon do they have similar resistance to impact damage and share the same carbon manufacturing design? Or do the Control SL and Control Trail SL share the same carbon manufacturing design? Thanks again, Joe.


mike_mtn- just to be clear (because I get easily confused) we are talking about 3 different wheels:
- Control SL
- Control Carbon
- Control Trail SL

Control SL and Control Carbon have similar design without bead hook, and Control Trail SL is the older style with a bead hook. Control SL and Control Carbon both have higher impact resistance than the Control Trail SL. Control SL and Control carbon have similar impact resistance, however, Control Carbon is a bit higher. This rim uses a bit more material in it, so it ends up being a bit more robust. Hope this helps!


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> mike_mtn- just to be clear (because I get easily confused) we are talking about 3 different wheels:
> - Control SL
> - Control Carbon
> - Control Trail SL
> ...


Roval Joe - Perfect, just the info I was looking for, thank you! Now, can you tell me when and where to get the best deals on the Control SL or Control Carbon?!


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Demo'ed a a set of Roval Control 29 carbon this weekend, the 1200 no bead hook model. I have read that it is "stiffer" without the bead but I noted a harshness that I did not associate with the model year 2011 Roval Control SL's 29 which have less spokes, and bead hook. Can you speak to this? Both were used on Epic 29ers same tires and pressures (25psi). I am mistaking stiffness for harshness? I currently ride a set of the aluminum roval controls (epic expert 2012 level) and no tubes arch ex 29 and consider neither harsh.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe - Perfect, just the info I was looking for, thank you! Now, can you tell me when and where to get the best deals on the Control SL or Control Carbon?!


Your best bet is to go see your nearest Specialized dealer!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CHSAD said:


> Demo'ed a a set of Roval Control 29 carbon this weekend, the 1200 no bead hook model. I have read that it is "stiffer" without the bead but I noted a harshness that I did not associate with the model year 2011 Roval Control SL's 29 which have less spokes, and bead hook. Can you speak to this? Both were used on Epic 29ers same tires and pressures (25psi). I am mistaking stiffness for harshness? I currently ride a set of the aluminum roval controls (epic expert 2012 level) and no tubes arch ex 29 and consider neither harsh.


CHSAD- sure, let me try to explain. To clarify on what you read about the wheel being stiffer w/out the bead hook, that is a bit off the mark. The way this rim is constructed makes the sidewall stronger, which makes it more resistant to impact, but that does not actually significantly add to the overall stiffness of the wheel. The strength comes from laying continuous layers of fibers across the sidewall and rim bed, as opposed to machining in a bead hook after molding, which cuts fibers and inherently makes the rim more susceptible to cracking from impacts like a rock strike.

In regards to your question about stiffness/harshness, there are different ways in which you can measure stiffness. The most common form of stiffness discussed is side to side stiffness, and usually measured by placing a wheel in a fixture that holds it solid, then applying a load to the side of the rim and measuring how much the rim deflects (this takes into account the whole wheel, not just the rim stiffness). This would give an idea of how much the wheel flexes side to side when turning, etc. There are a lot of things that affect this stiffness, including how wide your hub flange is, what kind and how many spokes are being used, they size/construction of the rim, etc. Another way to talk about stiffness would be vertical stiffness, and that would be how much your rim deflects when a force is applied directly to the top of the rim (like if you hit a large bump in the trial). Both of these types of stiffness could contribute to the "harsh" feeling that you are experiencing, as the Control Carbon wheels measure much stiffer than their alloy counterparts. For the sake of comparison, I'm assuming you used the same tires and tire pressure that you run on your alloy wheels? Different tire casing and higher than normal pressure would also affect how the wheels feel in regards to harshness. When we created the Control Carbon wheels, we wanted a wheel that was very dependable, but still quite light and race worthy. This is a tough task if you consider how many bikes this wheel would end up going on, as well as the weight/riding style range of the end user. If you wanted to try something that was really light and less harsh of a ride, you might be interested in trying our new 2014 Control SL's. They use less spokes and a little bit different rim design for a still robust rim, but you loose almost 200g out of the wheelset weight.

Hope all of this helps, let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Great explanation Roval Joe. Going to try the Controls again this weekend. Like the pricepoint in comparison to the SL. In the end the set I choose will end up on a S-Works Epic 29 2014 frame set that is alost ready to go.


----------



## stumpjumper_sworks (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello roval joe,

i have one question regarding my roval trail sl 26" alloy wheel set with carbon front hub.
I think this wheel set should be the same as the works installed original wheelset of the 2011 Sworks Stumpjumper FSR modell. I need the spoke data for the front and rear wheel, because some spokes looks like i should have to change them.

Another questions is how can i change the bearings in the front and rear hub.
Is there anything special which i have to know for this work?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

stumpjumper_sworks said:


> Hello roval joe,
> 
> i have one question regarding my roval trail sl 26" alloy wheel set with carbon front hub.
> I think this wheel set should be the same as the works installed original wheelset of the 2011 Sworks Stumpjumper FSR modell. I need the spoke data for the front and rear wheel, because some spokes looks like i should have to change them.
> ...


stumpjumper_sworks: please see earlier in this thread where I have posted all service part data (spoke specs, lengths, part numbers, etc) for your wheels. If you have a problem looking it up, or don't understand something, let me know and I can help you with it.

regarding bearing replacement, you would replace these same as any other hub bearing, using a press to make sure they go in evenly and do not damage the hub shell. Most dealers should have a tool to do this, so I'd recommend taking the wheels to a dealer first.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning Roval Joe and thanks for the extra effort in putting together this thread. I'm getting my first Specialized delivered today ('13 Camber Comp Carbon-used) and from what I understand this will be a 26mm Roval rim with generic hubs, J-bend spokes, etc. I have perused a lot of this thread and based on what I've read:
1) am I correct to assume that the rims are 26mm wide (ext) and 21mm(int) widths? Also they're tubeless-compatible with just tape and valves?
2) If tubeless IS the case what will the tape look like (so I easily identify it) and will I need Specialized valves or will another brand like Stan's work as well. If the valves should be Spesh-branded, would my local dealer likely have these in stock?
3) Is the rear hub for this bike model the "New Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4x-sealed cartridge bearing"? Is there a way to tell externally if this is the case? Fwiw, the rims are grey-labeled. I'm really hoping theses are the re-engineered hubs based on some of the issues I've read about with the older model.
*
Edit: It arrived today and upon closer inspection the wheel decals say "Roval Control Trail 29". I took the picture from an eBay listing, but this is what they look like:









Thanks again!*


----------



## thetoque (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Joe:
I recall earlier that you indicated the 2014 Roval Control and RC SL wheels would have the DT Swiss 36t ratchet.

However, is it possible to upgrade or install the 36t ratchet in a 2013 Roval Control SL wheelset?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> Morning Roval Joe and thanks for the extra effort in putting together this thread. I'm getting my first Specialized delivered today ('13 Camber Comp Carbon-used) and from what I understand this will be a 26mm Roval rim with generic hubs, J-bend spokes, etc. I have perused a lot of this thread and based on what I've read:
> 1) am I correct to assume that the rims are 26mm wide (ext) and 21mm(int) widths? Also they're tubeless-compatible with just tape and valves?
> 2) If tubeless IS the case what will the tape look like (so I easily identify it) and will I need Specialized valves or will another brand like Stan's work as well. If the valves should be Spesh-branded, would my local dealer likely have these in stock?
> 3) Is the rear hub for this bike model the "New Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4x-sealed cartridge bearing"? Is there a way to tell externally if this is the case? Fwiw, the rims are grey-labeled. I'm really hoping theses are the re-engineered hubs based on some of the issues I've read about with the older model.
> ...


*

Mtbeing- the hubs from '13 are different from the older versions which had some quality issues. With the bronze colored rim strips on there, you should be able to just add a valve and sealant, and they should work fine. You can get Roval valves from Specialized dealers, but I have heard of people successfully using other valves in a pinch. And you are correct on widths, both internal and external.*


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

thetoque said:


> Hi Joe:
> I recall earlier that you indicated the 2014 Roval Control and RC SL wheels would have the DT Swiss 36t ratchet.
> 
> However, is it possible to upgrade or install the 36t ratchet in a 2013 Roval Control SL wheelset?


 I think I just answered your question in a PM, but just to be clear, yes, 36t ratchets are compatible with any star ratchet hub.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Roval Joe,

One more question please...I'm still a bit confused by the nomenclature of the Rovals and specifically what the wheelset on my 2013 C/C/C equates to. In very small print on my Roval *rim* decal it states "Control Trail 29". I understand these wheels to be oem and not true Roval wheel system wheels (like these: Specialized Bicycle Components), due to the HiLo hub spec. To make a short story long, I'm trying to get a wheelset weight for this bike so I can decide whether or not to upgrade to a set of lighter Roval wheels in the future. Thank you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> One more question please...I'm still a bit confused by the nomenclature of the Rovals and specifically what the wheelset on my 2013 C/C/C equates to. In very small print on my Roval *rim* decal it states "Control Trail 29". I understand these wheels to be oem and not true Roval wheel system wheels (like these: Specialized Bicycle Components), due to the HiLo hub spec. To make a short story long, I'm trying to get a wheelset weight for this bike so I can decide whether or not to upgrade to a set of lighter Roval wheels in the future. Thank you.


Yes, the wheels you have are not the hand built set. These are an OE configuration that uses a Roval rim, which is the same that comes on Roval wheelsets. Which wheelset weight in particular are you looking for?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Yes, the wheels you have are not the hand built set. These are an OE configuration that uses a Roval rim, which is the same that comes on Roval wheelsets. Which wheelset weight in particular are you looking for?


I apologize that I wasn't clear in my last post. I'm looking for the weight of the wheelset pictured above in my first post to you. It's the stock wheelset for the 2013 Camber Comp Carbon 29.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTBeing said:


> I apologize that I wasn't clear in my last post. I'm looking for the weight of the wheelset pictured above in my first post to you. It's the stock wheelset for the 2013 Camber Comp Carbon 29.


ok, got it. unfortunately I don't have a weight for that wheelset, and don't have one at the office to reference. A lot of shops have scales, maybe you could probably take them in to get weighed?


----------



## CHSAD (Jan 18, 2004)

Roval Joe,

Have a set of 142+ Roval Control 29 Aluminum wheels that came off a 2012 Epic Expert 29 Carbon bike. I want to convert the rear free hub to the XD driver to run XX1 or X01. Can you tell me the part number of the free hub/XD driver I need to have the LBS get from Specialized? I have read the 142+ driver is not the same as the regualar 142 version and for optimal performance you the version from Specialized is recommended.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CHSAD said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> Have a set of 142+ Roval Control 29 Aluminum wheels that came off a 2012 Epic Expert 29 Carbon bike. I want to convert the rear free hub to the XD driver to run XX1 or X01. Can you tell me the part number of the free hub/XD driver I need to have the LBS get from Specialized? I have read the 142+ driver is not the same as the regualar 142 version and for optimal performance you the version from Specialized is recommended.


Hi CHSAD- I've posted the PN's in here earlier, but the PN you need is S132100005. The freehub body is the same for 135/142+, but you need the special end cap for 142+ that comes with this part number.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Roval Joe,

I'm hesitating between a 29er carbon set of Roval Traverse SL and Roval Control. Both have 22mm internal width, but the Control are about 100g lighter and $500 cheaper. Do I get substantially more stiffness with the Traverse, or impact resistance should I blow a tire? While I ride nearly every day technical, rocky terrain fast, I only weight 142lbs. Will I feel much difference? Just from reading the specs, the Control seem a better buy. Thanks!


----------



## dennisbd99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Joe,

I was wondering if the decals on the carbon wheelsets (specifically the Control 29) are removable, and if so, how can I do that and ensure that the carbon/resin layup below is not damaged? 

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

VII said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I'm hesitating between a 29er carbon set of Roval Traverse SL and Roval Control. Both have 22mm internal width, but the Control are about 100g lighter and $500 cheaper. Do I get substantially more stiffness with the Traverse, or impact resistance should I blow a tire? While I ride nearly every day technical, rocky terrain fast, I only weight 142lbs. Will I feel much difference? Just from reading the specs, the Control seem a better buy. Thanks!


VII- with the Traverse wheels, you'll get a bit more stiffness and impact resistance. As light as you are, I do not think you'll have a problem using the Control Carbon's. The rims are both the same dimension, just different materials. If you don't currently have problems killing wheels, I'd save the money and go with the Control Carbon's.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dennisbd99 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I was wondering if the decals on the carbon wheelsets (specifically the Control 29) are removable, and if so, how can I do that and ensure that the carbon/resin layup below is not damaged?
> 
> Thanks!


dennisbd99- the decals on these wheels are a water slide decal that is applied, then covered with a clear coat (the entire rim is coated with a clear coat). In theory, you could sand off the decal, however, you would want to be EXREMELY careful to not sand below the decal and into the fibers. But then you'd be left with a goofy looking rim, unless you sanded the whole rim and put another clear coat on it. Considering you'd need to down build the wheel to do this correctly, it might not be worth the trouble.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> VII- with the Traverse wheels, you'll get a bit more stiffness and impact resistance. As light as you are, I do not think you'll have a problem using the Control Carbon's. The rims are both the same dimension, just different materials. If you don't currently have problems killing wheels, I'd save the money and go with the Control Carbon's.


Thanks Joe. One more question: are the Control Carbon much stiffer than the current Traverse aluminum? I have a set of those now, and I'm not so thrilled with stiffness. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

VII said:


> Thanks Joe. One more question: are the Control Carbon much stiffer than the current Traverse aluminum? I have a set of those now, and I'm not so thrilled with stiffness. Thanks!


VII- the Control carbons are stiffer than Traverse 29 alloy. The only stiffer wheel we make is the Traverse SL. Also, I'm surprised to hear that you're having stiffness issues with the Traverse Alloy wheels, especially with your light weight. Mind if I ask what kind of tires you're running, pressure, and what terrain you're riding in?


----------



## dennisbd99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad I asked, as that is exactly what I want to avoid doing. 

I've read through this whole forum and not seen anyone comment on this, but have you gotten much feedback on the aesthetics of the rim decals? I've seen your comments throughout this post about having to stock so many different options for axle options etc., so I'm very surprised that there are several different decal color options. For example: I'm interested in the Control Carbon 29, and I'm not a fan of any of the color options I've seen (White, Red, and Silver). I'd think that it would be better to keep one decal and stock only the OEM 142+ and aftermarket 135/142 versions, or possibly a different graphic for each.

For OEM wheels the decals are obviously going to match the bike, but I imagine that there are a lot of people (myself included) who would prefer a different color to match their bike or at least a more attractive decal.

FWIW, I currently ride 2012 Traverse 29's on my Bandit and I've been thoroughly impressed with the stiffness and durability. Great wheels!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dennisbd99 said:


> I'm glad I asked, as that is exactly what I want to avoid doing.
> 
> I've read through this whole forum and not seen anyone comment on this, but have you gotten much feedback on the aesthetics of the rim decals? I've seen your comments throughout this post about having to stock so many different options for axle options etc., so I'm very surprised that there are several different decal color options. For example: I'm interested in the Control Carbon 29, and I'm not a fan of any of the color options I've seen (White, Red, and Silver). I'd think that it would be better to keep one decal and stock only the OEM 142+ and aftermarket 135/142 versions, or possibly a different graphic for each.
> 
> ...


Dennisbd99- I do get feedback on graphics from time to time, and the biggest takeaway is, you can't please everyone when it comes to colors/graphics. That being said, you will see something new from us in '15 in this regard, which actually tries to address different tastes. It still may not please everyone, but I'm pretty confident we'll make a lot more people happy. Currently for AM wheels, we only produce one colorway, and then as you mention, colors are matched to some extent for OE wheels. Maybe when you see the product launch, months down the road, you can let me know what you think on this forum? Feedback is always appreciated, regardless of whether it's love or hate.

Also, glad you are liking your Traverse 29's!


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> VII- the Control carbons are stiffer than Traverse 29 alloy. The only stiffer wheel we make is the Traverse SL. Also, I'm surprised to hear that you're having stiffness issues with the Traverse Alloy wheels, especially with your light weight. Mind if I ask what kind of tires you're running, pressure, and what terrain you're riding in?


Thanks for the info, Joe. Also, I take back my comment about stiffness. It was my first ride and things were not dialed. Additional riding show the wheels to be stiff. They are just bit heavy for my taste. I ordered some Control Carbon; looking forward to riding those!


----------



## defraz (May 17, 2010)

Hi, great thread very informative!

I have a Roval Traversee AL from 2010, the red one, similar to those (same MY).
Roval Traverse EL Wheelset - Preview - Pinkbike

Are the spoke length of the rear wheel the same as 2011 like you posted before (268 and 271mm) or different? From my information the EL used triple gauged 2-1.7-1.8 and AL used double gauged 2-2.8-2 spokes.

Furthermore, the rear hub has some play and doing strange noises, i made this rebuild but with no great effect, i should sostitute it i think after 4 years and hopefully upgrade to a ratchet one, is it avaiable as a spare parts or should you advice me about a possible sostitution?

Thank you and greetings from Italy


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Roval Joe,

I need to change the front wheel bearings on my 2012 Control Trail SL 29 142+ wheels. I thought I needed the 6704 bearings, but I've been reading that it might be 6804. 

Also, what are the correct spoke lengths for this wheelset? I need to change some of the rear wheel spokes on the drive and non-drive side. 

Please help. thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

defraz said:


> Hi, great thread very informative!
> 
> I have a Roval Traversee AL from 2010, the red one, similar to those (same MY).
> Roval Traverse EL Wheelset - Preview - Pinkbike
> ...


Defraz- yes, your spokes would be double butted as you say (we used DT Competition for those wheels), and lengths for Traverse AL wheels in 2010 were: Front Drive side: 249mm, Non drive side: 267mm. Rear Drive/Non drive side were 275mm.

It's hard for me to speculate on what is making noise in your hub, did you replace all the bearings? We don't offer the hub as a service part, so you wouldn't be able to order it. Might be worth giving Specialized Italy a call to see what can be done about your hub, or it might be worth looking at a new set of wheels with star ratchets?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mazukea said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> I need to change the front wheel bearings on my 2012 Control Trail SL 29 142+ wheels. I thought I needed the 6704 bearings, but I've been reading that it might be 6804.
> 
> ...


Hi Mazukea, In the first few pages of this thread I posted a complete look up chart which would show spoke lengths for your wheels, as well as a bearing look up. take a look at that, and if you have trouble finding any of the information you're looking for, let me know.


----------



## defraz (May 17, 2010)

Hi Roval Joe, thank you very much for your response. Yes i know it's almost impossible to speculate about a hub at distance... just wondering about the possibility to replace it. I will contact Specialized Italy just in case.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. I'm still confused on the bearing info. 6704 seems to be the bearing most people were using. But now I'm seeing 6902 and 6802. I guess I can just go and borrow a caliper to figure out which bearing I have in my front hub. The 6704 has a 20mm ID and the 6802 and 6902 have 15mm ID. That should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

okay, I figured out my bearing size. I busted out my caliper and started measuring.

I have 6804 on one side and 6805 on the other side.


----------



## Elbaceever (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Roval Joe. I'm afraid this has been asked numerous times, but here goes anyway: Will the new Roval Control 2014 (142+) fit my Niner Jet9RDO (142)?
My LBS says it will but on the Speci website it clearly states it's not compatible. Can you please give me your thoughts please? 

Also I'm wondering what would be the best deal. I'm getting a discount from my LBS on the 2013 SL Wheels to 1200€. This is the same price as the 2014 Control version. Any advice?



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Hatone (Jan 19, 2014)

Roval Joe: can you recommend an aftermarket rear QR 142 x 12 mm thru axle for the '14 Roval wheel? 

Secondly - can I just say I've had very poor experience with your OEM 2Bliss tape. Despite number of attempts, including using a bottle of Stans sealant in the process, your OEM 2Bliss tape and OEM valves that came installed on my '14 Roval wheels weren't properly wrapped on the rim. There was a slightly looseness and was able to pry off the tape with ease. This is not reassuring or tubeless safe. As a solution, I switched to Stans tape & valves which has since held air with no issues. Are you able to comment on this?


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine worked great. One of my four wheels had a crease in the strip from being folded under the tube so I taped that one. Otherwise they rock. Simple and effective though I think there is a[n irrelevant] weight penalty v. The Stan's tape. 
-G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatone said:


> Roval Joe: can you recommend an aftermarket rear QR 142 x 12 mm thru axle for the '14 Roval wheel?
> 
> Secondly - can I just say I've had very poor experience with your OEM 2Bliss tape. Despite number of attempts, including using a bottle of Stans sealant in the process, your OEM 2Bliss tape and OEM valves that came installed on my '14 Roval wheels weren't properly wrapped on the rim. There was a slightly looseness and was able to pry off the tape with ease. This is not reassuring or tubeless safe. As a solution, I switched to Stans tape & valves which has since held air with no issues. Are you able to comment on this?


Hatone- axle you use will mostly depend on what frame you are using it on. Different frames may be designed for different interfaces (where head of axle interfaces with dropout, on outside of frame), so what axle you use will depend on that. As far as compatibility, our wheels should work fine with any 12mm axle.

regarding your tubeless setup- I'm sorry to hear that you're having some issues here. So we are talking about the same thing, you mean that you had problems with the actual rim "strip", which is what the wheel comes with, a plastic 1 piece hoop if you will, as opposed to "tape", which comes on a roll with adhesive backing and you apply to the rim. My comment would be that it's impossible for me to evaluate what happened without actually seeing the wheel, but I have not heard of a lot of problems with these, and most people have told me that it makes it easy enough to seat/seal with a floor pump. Occasionally I do get a comment like fire_strom mentions above, about one of the strips being creased because it was installed improperly with a tube and then when inflated, the tube creases the strip. This is something we hear about on our OE spec and comes like that from the factory, and is discovered when the customer goes to set up their bike as tubeless. If this is what happened to you, you could have saved some money by going back to the shop you purchased it from and having them warranty the strip so you had one that worked right. However, fire_strom also brings up a good point about the strip. They are very convenient, but they are not as light as Stan's tape. We originally sold wheels with tape, but got so many complaints about the tape shifting over time, or not being reusable, that we decided to go the rim strips. For riders concerned with every gram (and rightfully so, as this is the most crucial place to save weight on your bike), and have the patience to deal with tape, you can definitely save a little weight.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

fire_strom said:


> Mine worked great. One of my four wheels had a crease in the strip from being folded under the tube so I taped that one. Otherwise they rock. Simple and effective though I think there is a[n irrelevant] weight penalty v. The Stan's tape.
> -G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same happened to one of my wheels where the tan rimstrip was creased somehow. Instead of attempting to straighten it out and use it, I simply removed it and put in 1 layer of a Gorilla tape. I will say that the (gorilla) taped wheel aired up better for some reason.


----------



## Hatone (Jan 19, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Hatone- axle you use will mostly depend on what frame you are using it on. Different frames may be designed for different interfaces (where head of axle interfaces with dropout, on outside of frame), so what axle you use will depend on that. As far as compatibility, our wheels should work fine with any 12mm axle.
> 
> regarding your tubeless setup- I'm sorry to hear that you're having some issues here. So we are talking about the same thing, you mean that you had problems with the actual rim "strip", which is what the wheel comes with, a plastic 1 piece hoop if you will, as opposed to "tape", which comes on a roll with adhesive backing and you apply to the rim. My comment would be that it's impossible for me to evaluate what happened without actually seeing the wheel, but I have not heard of a lot of problems with these, and most people have told me that it makes it easy enough to seat/seal with a floor pump. Occasionally I do get a comment like fire_strom mentions above, about one of the strips being creased because it was installed improperly with a tube and then when inflated, the tube creases the strip. This is something we hear about on our OE spec and comes like that from the factory, and is discovered when the customer goes to set up their bike as tubeless. If this is what happened to you, you could have saved some money by going back to the shop you purchased it from and having them warranty the strip so you had one that worked right. However, fire_strom also brings up a good point about the strip. They are very convenient, but they are not as light as Stan's tape. We originally sold wheels with tape, but got so many complaints about the tape shifting over time, or not being reusable, that we decided to go the rim strips. For riders concerned with every gram (and rightfully so, as this is the most crucial place to save weight on your bike), and have the patience to deal with tape, you can definitely save a little weight.


Thanks for taking the time to respond, Joe.

To answer the first question regarding QR, the frame is a '14 Epic Expert WC. With this in mind, can you offer guidance which aftermarket QRs 12 mm (Syntace axle yes?) fit?

When I evaluated your 2Bliss tape, I was left wondering three things:


A tubeless tape with a non-adhesive backing means it is susceptible to *creasing*. Therein lies the problem. Does that not concern you, having been reported by others, that the tape is perhaps, not as reliable as you think? Is it much trouble for those at the factory to install an adhesive backing tape? This would practically eliminate the creasing altogether, plus save a little rotational weight in the process (added bonus)
Specialized's tubeless valves. You only have to look at Stan's tubeless valves to soon realise what is wrong with Spec's valves. The rubber block around the valve sits too far and flat in the gutter of the rim, when actually you want the valve to sit as squarely and as far in the valve stem hole as possible. Plus the tyre bead is prone to sitting on the top of the rubber seal, not around it like Stans's as it sits taller.
Does your Specialized World Cup XC race team actually run the stock OEM above set up?

The above seems to highlight why I had such trouble with your tubeless set up. I'm aware some have had better success than me, perhaps lucky, but I personally would look at using what_ actually_ works (i.e. Stans's set up).


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatone said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond, Joe.
> 
> To answer the first question regarding QR, the frame is a '14 Epic Expert WC. With this in mind, can you offer guidance which aftermarket QRs 12 mm (Syntace axle yes?) fit?
> 
> ...


Hi Hatone,
for Specialized bike questions, head on over to:
http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/specialized-mtb-questions-900041.html

We have another guy like me that takes on all the mtn bike related questions, and it keeps things nice and simple if we stick to Roval/wheel items here.

regarding your points on tubeless systems- unfortunately there is not a perfect system out there. Like I mentioned before, we started with tape and ran it for a number of years, and I personally got WAY more complaints about tape than I have about our rim strips in the 2 years we've had it. I imagine if you were faced with the same dilemma, you'd probably choose what made the most people happy. Having said that, anyone else reading this who has had experience with our rim strips (the bronze colored strips with Roval 2bliss logos on them, not the blue tape we had a few years ago), I invite you to chime in with your experience, good or bad. The majority of feedback I get is from shop owners/mechanics, and this thread is a great way for me to get feedback from the end user. Thanks in advance your feedback.

Is our factory team using this setup? Yes (our rim strips/our valves), and not because we make them. The mechanics like the functionality, and the riders don't have issues with them. To be totally honest, I was surprised to hear this (after reading your question I talked to one of the team mechanics to find out), because of the weight difference. However, our mechanics said that when you are constantly changing tires due to changing course conditions, installing race day tires etc, our strips actually hold up better than tape, and is more reliable. They did say that at national championships last year, Todd Wells had them use tape on race day to save every ounce, but according to them, this was the only race.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Roval three cross rear wheel*

Hi Roval Joe
I've noticed most all Rover rear wheels are three cross but where the spoke crosses another spoke they don't touch. (inner outer are not interlaced)
Most all other brands three cross, always interlace the spokes and where they cross they touch.
Why Are Roval wheels built this way? what are the advantages and disadvantages and why does the rest of the bicycle industry always interlace The spokes where they cross so they touch?

Any light you can shed on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Hatone said:


> Thanks


It sounds like you might be better off having a shop change tires for you. 
G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I am confused. I want to throw Specialized into the mix as I get ready to purchase some carbon wheels but it looks like the ROVALCONTROL SL 29 isn't really available yet or...I don't understand the Specialized website.

Someone help me out here.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Hi Roval Joe
> I've noticed most all Rover rear wheels are three cross but where the spoke crosses another spoke they don't touch. (inner outer are not interlaced)
> Most all other brands three cross, always interlace the spokes and where they cross they touch.
> Why Are Roval wheels built this way? what are the advantages and disadvantages and why does the rest of the bicycle industry always interlace The spokes where they cross so they touch?
> ...


Big Foot- that's a great question! So there are a few reasons for this. With a standard J bend hub, it is easy to cross the spokes because of the way the head sits in the flange, crossing the spokes does not change much in the way of the angle of the head in the flange. If you notice on a Roval straight pull flange, the spokes sit side by side rather than in the same plane, so when we originally designed the wheels, we were worried that bending the spokes enough to cross would make the angle at which the head sits in the tab (or flange) crooked, and we were worried about having failure in the head. There was no measurable difference in side to side stiffness tests whether we crossed the spokes or not, so we went without crossing/touching them. We are not the only ones who do this, SRAM is another manufacturer that does this, and there are others also.

hope this helps, and I realize it's hard to explain without looking and pointing to the hub so if this doesn't make sense, let me know and i'll try to describe better.


----------



## dctiscty (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Joe,
I just bought a set of Roval Control Carbon 29er wheels from a friend of mine. 
He has misplaced the rear hub 12x142 end caps. Can I buy them from a Specialized dealer? Or would this be through DT Swiss? I think the DT Part # would be HWGXXX0002193C, if I am not mistaken.
Could you please verify? If the Specialized dealer would have them, is it a different part number?
Thank you!!
Scott


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dctiscty said:


> Hi Joe,
> I just bought a set of Roval Control Carbon 29er wheels from a friend of mine.
> He has misplaced the rear hub 12x142 end caps. Can I buy them from a Specialized dealer? Or would this be through DT Swiss? I think the DT Part # would be HWGXXX0002193C, if I am not mistaken.
> Could you please verify? If the Specialized dealer would have them, is it a different part number?
> ...


Scott- you can get this directly from DT, and yes, you have the right Part number.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks that's very helpful


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

On the rim strips - I've been rolling a set of Control SL 29's for a year now (1400 miles and several races) and have had no problems at all with them. All my tires have inflated relatively easily (I do have a compressor though) and have never had a tire failure/loss of air on a ride. They have worked great for me.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dirtdan said:


> On the rim strips - I've been rolling a set of Control SL 29's for a year now (1400 miles and several races) and have had no problems at all with them. All my tires have inflated relatively easily (I do have a compressor though) and have never had a tire failure/loss of air on a ride. They have worked great for me.


Thanks for the feedback dirtdan!


----------



## janfromnam (Feb 28, 2014)

After changing the fork on my 2014 Camber from a RockShox 30 Gold to a RockShox Reba I'm sitting with a problem. The old fork uses a 9mm QR and the Reba uses a 15mm thru-axle.

On the Spesialized site they list the following specs for the Camber Comp I've got 

FRONT HUB
Specialized Hi Lo disc, sealed cartridge bearings, 15mm thru-axle, 32h

Is there a easy/simple way to convert the hub so that the new axle will fit either by installing new end caps or must I fit a new hub. The wheels are still the factory default Roval 29 alloy wheels.

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

janfromnam said:


> After changing the fork on my 2014 Camber from a RockShox 30 Gold to a RockShox Reba I'm sitting with a problem. The old fork uses a 9mm QR and the Reba uses a 15mm thru-axle.
> 
> On the Spesialized site they list the following specs for the Camber Comp I've got
> 
> ...


janfromnam- unfortunately you'll need to get a new hub or wheel. This hub is not convertible.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello

I've got the Carbon Control 29 from a 2013 Epic Marathon. I will need a full set of bearings soon for spares. (Got several long stage races this year) What bearings are used front and back and where can I find a manual with his in?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment LFM07_hub_tech_page.pdf


bobgfish said:


> Hello
> 
> bobgfish- have a look at the attached tech page for front hub bearing info. For the rear hubs, you'll need qty 2 bearing number 6902 (DT PN: HSBXXX00N1468S) and qty 2 bearing number 6802 (DT PN: HSBXXX00N1244S).
> 
> You can have your local dealer order the bearings through Specialized for both.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks. You can't also tell me the spoke lengths can you and how many of each is used? Got a bunch of spares just in case a while back and gave a few away in an event last year (traded a beer per spoke) I need a few more spares for a just in case moment.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bobgfish said:


> Thanks. You can't also tell me the spoke lengths can you and how many of each is used? Got a bunch of spares just in case a while back and gave a few away in an event last year (traded a beer per spoke) I need a few more spares for a just in case moment.


http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Drawings/Hubs/2013/0402_SK-roval-service-kit-rA.pdf

No problem. Have a look at the link above for all the tech info you'll need.


----------



## DirtRacer1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, this thread is awesome. Kudos to you Joe and the Big S. 

Question for you... Currently riding 29er 1,400gm Aluminum Stan's wheels here in the midwest.
They're my race/daily driver wheelset. At 140lbs. I've had no issues with them going out of true, etc. 

I'm now moving to the Pacific Northwest and looking to upgrade to the Specialized Roval Control SL wheels for the added strength, stiffness and more impact resistance (no bead hook was main selling point) than my feathery week aluminum wheels. My concern is that the Control SL's will be flexy/not up to the task of west coast 'trail' riding. I plan to do some XC racing and 'trail' riding on them as daily wheels. I won't be doing massive drops, but I'm surely I'll be testing them a bit on the downhills out there. At my 140lb. weight do you think I'll be OK with the Control SLs? I really don't want to 'downgrade' to the Controls as I thrive on racing on these ultralight wheels and if I'm going to drop Carbon wheel $$ I want to make sure I can use them for racing and trail riding. 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the 2013 roval control 29 carbons, currently set up 9mm qr. Can I get 9mm thru end caps for this wheel.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

DirtRacer1 said:


> Wow, this thread is awesome. Kudos to you Joe and the Big S.
> 
> Question for you... Currently riding 29er 1,400gm Aluminum Stan's wheels here in the midwest.
> They're my race/daily driver wheelset. At 140lbs. I've had no issues with them going out of true, etc.
> ...


DirtRacer1- Glad you like the thread! Ok, so I'm assuming you are riding the ZTR Race Gold wheels? based on you riding those wheels and having zero issues, plus your body weight, I think you'll be perfectly happy with the Control SL's. They will be much more impact resistant than what you are riding currently, as well as stiffer. You shouldn't have problems trail riding with them, and you'll be happy with the weight as well.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

clk said:


> I have the 2013 roval control 29 carbons, currently set up 9mm qr. Can I get 9mm thru end caps for this wheel.


clk- sorry, we don't make a 9mm QR end cap for this wheel.


----------



## Stormrider85 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Joe, 

You really give some good guidance tips! 
I wanted to ask you, i have the roval traverse sl carbon 26 wheelset on my 2013 sworks enduro and i want to swap my fork fox 34 160 talas with a 36 fox! I understant that the 36 has 20mm axle whereas the 34 comes with 15 mm axle. Would i need any adaptors to fit my new 36 fork on the bike with the traverse sl?

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Stormrider85 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> You really give some good guidance tips!
> I wanted to ask you, i have the roval traverse sl carbon 26 wheelset on my 2013 sworks enduro and i want to swap my fork fox 34 160 talas with a 36 fox! I understant that the 36 has 20mm axle whereas the 34 comes with 15 mm axle. Would i need any adaptors to fit my new 36 fork on the bike with the traverse sl?
> ...


Stormrider85- just trying to help people out. With how many product choices there are in the market these days, it can make you delirious trying to keep up! ok, so for your wheelset, you'll need our 20mm end caps for your front hub. You can order this through any Specialized dealer, the part number for these caps is S125900003. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## StolltheMusic (Dec 25, 2011)

Roval Joe, 

I am building up a Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo 29er and am looking buy some super strong durable wheels for it. I live in the midwest and mainly race a stumpjumper HT and I already have some lightweight 2012 Roval Control SL 29ers that I can put on the FSR for racing. The Stumpy FSR will be used for longer marathon style races, possibly some enduro's and sweet trips to places like Moab, Fruita, Sedona, etc... and possibly even a bike park or two. I am 5'10 weigh about 170 and am pretty good at finesseing a bike through the gnar, so I am not too rough on my wheels. 

I am looking at the Roval Control Carbon 29 vs. the Roval Traverse SL 29. Whats the big difference (besides spoke type and front hub size/end cap compatibility)? Is there a big difference in the rim durability? I see internal width is the same between the two, but the traverse is an extra mil wider externally. Is there a difference in depth of the rim? Is the Traverse that much beefier? Like ENVE DH beefie? Are the Traverse worth the weight penalty for the extra durability? What are you thoughts/recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

StolltheMusic said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I am building up a Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon Evo 29er and am looking buy some super strong durable wheels for it. I live in the midwest and mainly race a stumpjumper HT and I already have some lightweight 2012 Roval Control SL 29ers that I can put on the FSR for racing. The Stumpy FSR will be used for longer marathon style races, possibly some enduro's and sweet trips to places like Moab, Fruita, Sedona, etc... and possibly even a bike park or two. I am 5'10 weigh about 170 and am pretty good at finesseing a bike through the gnar, so I am not too rough on my wheels.
> 
> I am looking at the Roval Control Carbon 29 vs. the Roval Traverse SL 29. Whats the big difference (besides spoke type and front hub size/end cap compatibility)? Is there a big difference in the rim durability? I see internal width is the same between the two, but the traverse is an extra mil wider externally. Is there a difference in depth of the rim? Is the Traverse that much beefier? Like ENVE DH beefie? Are the Traverse worth the weight penalty for the extra durability? What are you thoughts/recommendations. Thanks!


StoltheMusic- Control Carbon and Traverse SL rims have the same dimensions. They actually come out of the same mold, but are different material and different layups. The extra durability of Traverse is definitely nice to have if you are hard on wheels and regularly ride in rocky/rooty areas. That being said, it does not seem like you will have a problem with the Control Carbon's based on your description, and most of the riding you're doing will be really nice to have the extra weight savings. If you are going to ride an area where there are tons of rocks and you are worried about dinging your rims, you can run a bit thicker casing tire, like our Grid casing, and that will help protect the rims. hope this helps!


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Joe,

Just a quick question about roval control 29s. I'm about 200 lbs all geared up and was curious if this was too heavy for the wheel. I a stump jumper Evo with the traverse 29s and hi/LO hubs. I ride in Ohio and we have a fair amount of roots but just do XC riding and racing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hoomyster said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just a quick question about roval control 29s. I'm about 200 lbs all geared up and was curious if this was too heavy for the wheel. I a stump jumper Evo with the traverse 29s and hi/LO hubs. I ride in Ohio and we have a fair amount of roots but just do XC riding and racing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoomyster- I presume you have not had any issues with your Traverse Alloy wheels? and you are referring to the Control alloy wheels, or the Control carbon wheels? please clarify and I can provide more info. thanks.


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Hoomyster- I presume you have not had any issues with your Traverse Alloy wheels? and you are referring to the Control alloy wheels, or the Control carbon wheels? please clarify and I can provide more info. thanks.


Thanks for the quick reply and sorry for the lack of clarification. Nothing major with the Traverses, just a creased rim strip. I'm referring to the alloys and not the carbons.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hoomyster said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and sorry for the lack of clarification. Nothing major with the Traverses, just a creased rim strip. I'm referring to the alloys and not the carbons.


Hoomyster- got it. You would probably have no problems with the Control alloys, but something to consider is that you are reducing the rim width significantly, which may or may not change some things for you. If you run lower pressures and are carving turns at a higher rate of speed, the narrower rims might allow the tire casing to squirm (lighter casing tire = more squirming, heaver casing tire = less squirm). However, since you are in Ohio, I'm thinking this may not be an issue since there are probably few sustained descents. I've talked to some riders back east who ride super rocky trails that are very tight and because they do not pick up much speed on these trails, they don't put a lot of side load on the tires. These guys are getting away with super low tire pressures, and enjoying more traction/suppleness. Since the Control alloys are a lot lighter than your Traverse wheels, you'll enjoy being able to accelerate them a lot quicker and shed some overall weight off your bike.

If you are serious about getting a new set of wheels, see if your dealer will let you demo a set so you can get a feel for what you're getting into.

hope this helps.


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

I usually roll with around 27-30 psi and, you're right, I think the longest downhill in my neck of the woods would be roughly 5 min. Thanks for the input. I appreciate it!


----------



## thanft (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Joe-

Considering the Control Carbon 29 vs. the Traverse SL Carbon 29 as an upgrade on a new Camber Evo. I ride in Santa Cruz, mainly Demo, UCSC, Skeggs and surrounding trails. Can I get away with the Controls or would you recommend the beefier Traverse? Roughly 5'10" and 175. Thx!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

thanft said:


> Hey Joe-
> 
> Considering the Control Carbon 29 vs. the Traverse SL Carbon 29 as an upgrade on a new Camber Evo. I ride in Santa Cruz, mainly Demo, UCSC, Skeggs and surrounding trails. Can I get away with the Controls or would you recommend the beefier Traverse? Roughly 5'10" and 175. Thx!


thanft- you are in my neck of the woods! Having ridden a bunch in all those same areas, I can confidently say you'll be fine on the Control Carbons. Get out and enjoy the trails before they dry up again!


----------



## thanft (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks man! Figured you would know those trails. I should mention that I do like to hit some of the jumps/drops at Demo and take an occasional trip to Downieville/Tahoe. Still ok to run the Controls?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

thanft said:


> Thanks man! Figured you would know those trails. I should mention that I do like to hit some of the jumps/drops at Demo and take an occasional trip to Downieville/Tahoe. Still ok to run the Controls?


You'll have no problems at Demo. At a place like Tahoe/Downieville, you'll likely have no problems either. The only thing that I would caution against is running a lightweight tire casing there. Reason being is that I've seen where people running at a high rate of speed on a long rocky straight, and happen to have a puncture, and take awhile to get stopped. in the process of slowing down, they end up pinging some rocks with their flat tires, and that can cause some damage. Mostly just in the rear though. if you were running a Grid casing or something similar in the rear (in really rock areas only- bay area is no problem)you'd be fine. Make sense?


----------



## thanft (Sep 5, 2010)

Yup, makes total sense! I'll go w/ the Control Carbons. Thanks very much for the feedback... you saved me some $$

Curious, why does Specialized market the Control Carbons as an XC/Race wheel if they can withstand the abuse you'd typically associate with (at the least) a "Trail" wheelset? From reading through the forum posts, it sounds as though they are cut from the same mold as the Traverse but just have a different layup, a lighter spoke and a heavier hub? What type of impact would a Traverse be able to withstand that a Control wouldn't?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

thanft said:


> Yup, makes total sense! I'll go w/ the Control Carbons. Thanks very much for the feedback... you saved me some $$
> 
> Curious, why does Specialized market the Control Carbons as an XC/Race wheel if they can withstand the abuse you'd typically associate with (at the least) a "Trail" wheelset? From reading through the forum posts, it sounds as though they are cut from the same mold as the Traverse but just have a different layup, a lighter spoke and a heavier hub? What type of impact would a Traverse be able to withstand that a Control wouldn't?


Thanft- you bring up an excellent point. When we designed the Control Carbon wheels, the intent was to build a light, affordable, and durable XC wheelset. At the time this project started, some customers were complaining about our carbon rims with bead hooks breaking too easily from impacts, so we wanted to make sure wheel durability was not going to be an issue. Now that the wheels have been in the market for a few years, and we've seen hardly any issues with them, we're realizing they are actually fine for most trail riding as well.

On the Traverse SL's, they come from the same mold as the Control Carbon rims, however, because of the different layup and different materials used, the impact resistance is even higher than the Control Carbon's. The rim itself is stiffer, and since we're using thicker spokes, the overall wheel is considerably stiffer than the Controls also. What type of impact would the Traverse be able to survive that a Control wouldn't? that's a very hard question to answer without taking you through our impact test, which is not something we really share. I don't have a good example like "a 200lb rider traveling at 25miles an hour on a hardtail bike with a Grid casing tire inflated to 25 psi and hitting a square edge granite rock without lifting up" to give.


----------



## thanft (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - super helpful... So is it safe to assume that the Control Carbons will have a higher impact resistance and be considerably stiffer when compared to the Traverse alloy that come stock on the Camber Evo Expert?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

thanft said:


> Thanks for all the replies - super helpful... So is it safe to assume that the Control Carbons will have a higher impact resistance and be considerably stiffer when compared to the Traverse alloy that come stock on the Camber Evo Expert?


no worries- yes, the control carbon's will have higher impact resistance than the alloy wheels that came on your bike. Alloy rims generally will bend much sooner than a carbon rim will crack. This is a very general statement of course, but as a rule of thumb.


----------



## thanft (Sep 5, 2010)

Great, thanks again for all the help!


----------



## bart_simpson (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 2012 Epic Expert Carbon 29 with the Roval Control 29 wheelset.

Now I would like to convert the front wheel to 15mm.
Which is the part number for the end caps I need?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone here replaced their aluminum roval control 29 rims with crests? I'm thinking of re-lacing mine to drop some weight and gain some width. Mine are the 19mm internal width rims. Obviously I'd like to reuse the spokes but I do plan on buying new nipples. The spokes are DT Swiss Supercomp 15g so I would need 12mm by 1.8 nipples right ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bart_simpson said:


> hello,
> 
> i have a 2012 epic expert carbon 29 with the roval control 29 wheelset.
> 
> ...


s125900010


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have just purchased a set of Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels for my 2013 Epic.
My epic originally came with a 9mm thrubolt and I would like to keep this on the bike, as I like it better then the 5mm quick release that came with the wheels. 

Are there end caps available for this wheelset to be converted to 9mm front? 

If so how and where can I get them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Tyrich88 said:


> Hi,
> I have just purchased a set of Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels for my 2013 Epic.
> My epic originally came with a 9mm thrubolt and I would like to keep this on the bike, as I like it better then the 5mm quick release that came with the wheels.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Tyrich88, we do not make 9mm end caps for any Roval wheelsets.


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

He may be talking about the OS24 axle thing...


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

He is talking about the DT Swiss 9mm RWS. There are no Roval caps fit it, but you can have a machine shop make them using the OS24 (fox forks) or OS28 (rockshox) endcaps.
Its what I did when I upgraded my wheels but didnt want to change out the QR fork.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Tyrich88, maybe one of the eBay adapters discussed in this thread could work? I'm picturing your Rovals setup for 15mm TA, then using the 15mm TA to 9mm thrubolt adapter. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=821753

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yall should really look into that. I feel like the thrubolt would be a lot more preferred than a standard Quick Release. 

Roval Joe, Do you see the ebay adapters that ewarnerusa is talking about as being a good solution?


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

BTW ewarnerusa, thanks for the tip! I am going to take a look at them now!


----------



## Hoomyster (Feb 19, 2013)

That's weird that roval does not have a OS24 hardware. I have traverses with the OS24 front axle and am considering controls. I would much prefer to keep the OS24 setup. I'm excited to see what the solution ends up being here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I use one of the adapters to use a Shimano 15mm TA hub with a traditional 9mm QR (5mm shaft) and it works great. If I recall, the machined adapter is a bit hefty which may be a negative if you're pursuing Roval control carbons. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## pseguin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I have the 2014 Control SL 29 142+ wheels and I want to use them with a 2013 Rockshox with quick release.
So, I need the Front Hub: 28mm QR end cap ('Rock Shox').

The part number for that is: S125900007.
Unfortunately, my (Canadian) LBS was told that the part will not be available for a while (2-3 months).

Can you tell me where I can buy one from the US?
Or does anybody was just purchase the 2014 Roval control wheels and would like to sell their end cap for the Front Hub: 28mm QR end cap (Rockshox)? 


Thanks


----------



## pseguin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have the 2014 Control SL 29 142+ wheels and I want to use them with a 2013 Rockshox with quick release.
So, I need the Front Hub: 28mm QR end cap ('Rock Shox').

The part number for that is: S125900007.
Unfortunately, my (Canadian) LBS was told that the part will not be available for a while (2-3 months).

Can you tell me where I can buy one from the US?
Or does anybody was just purchase the 2014 Roval control wheels and would like to sell their end cap for the Front Hub: 28mm QR end cap (Rockshox)? 


Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
whoa, the 9mm QR thing really blew up on here in the past day or so! just to clear things up:
- we do offer 24mm OS end caps for our wheels, which use a standard 5mm QR axle.
- we do not make any size end caps that use a 9mm QR axle. Reason being is that most fork manufacturers are going to 15mm thru, and it seems to be very popular, and it's what I get the most requests for. 

Regarding the Ebay adaptor, that would add a lot of weight, when you could just get the standard 5mm OS (24mm) end caps for our wheels. Please refer to the service manual link I posted in the last few weeks, all the info is in there. If you have trouble finding something, let me know and I'll help as best I can.

thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pseguin said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I have the 2014 Control SL 29 142+ wheels and I want to use them with a 2013 Rockshox with quick release.
> So, I need the Front Hub: 28mm QR end cap ('Rock Shox').
> ...


pseguin- We are not set up as a consumer direct sales organization, but you could try calling our USA service center (801) 886-2453 and see if they could help get you sorted? The other option would be to visit a USA dealer if you happen to live closer to the border, they might be able to order you one sooner? Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Highvactech (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello to all,

I have a 2012 set of Control 29 SL and am looking for a set of 28mm end caps to replace the 24mm ones currently on the wheel. I have a Rock Shox fork with standard QR so I am looking for the Rock Shox marked caps. I see lots of guys upgrading to larger axles and am hoping that someone might be willing to part with the caps that come off. I have been told that Specialized will have them back in stock in August or September! If anyone has a set they would like to sell please drop me a line. 

Thanks and keep up the good work Joe!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Joe. I just bought a new 2013 29er Epic Marathon that came with the Roval Control Carbon wheels. First off, let me say I love these wheels! I'm very impressed so far. A couple questions; 

1) The 2013 Epic Marathon has QR front, and the 2014 has Through-Axle front. Is the OS28 as stiff as a through axle on the 2014? I read somewhere that Specialized said the OS28 was stiffer than some Maxle setups. 
2) Secondly, my rear wheel is 142+, but it looks like the aftermarket wheel-set you sell does not come that way. Is the 142+ only an OE offering and are there other differences between OE wheels and the ones you sell? In your experience, is the 142+ really stiffer? 
3) I am 6'2" and weigh 220. Am I safe as far as my weight goes with this wheel. 
4) As far as strength goes, is the Control Carbon 29 stronger than the Control SL 29? The reason I ask is both are rated for riders up to 240 lbs, but it sounds like there is a perception the Control is a bit stronger than the SL. 

Thank you so much for your responses and this thread in general. Clearly, there is a TON on interest in the Control Carbon 29 wheel, and for good reason.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Highvactech said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have a 2012 set of Control 29 SL and am looking for a set of 28mm end caps to replace the 24mm ones currently on the wheel. I have a Rock Shox fork with standard QR so I am looking for the Rock Shox marked caps. I see lots of guys upgrading to larger axles and am hoping that someone might be willing to part with the caps that come off. I have been told that Specialized will have them back in stock in August or September! If anyone has a set they would like to sell please drop me a line.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work Joe!


Highvactech- I'm showing the PN for these end caps as S125900007, and that we have over 30 available. Is the shop you're dealing with referencing the same PN?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

trmn8er said:


> Hi Joe. I just bought a new 2013 29er Epic Marathon that came with the Roval Control Carbon wheels. First off, let me say I love these wheels! I'm very impressed so far. A couple questions;
> 
> 1) The 2013 Epic Marathon has QR front, and the 2014 has Through-Axle front. Is the OS28 as stiff as a through axle on the 2014? I read somewhere that Specialized said the OS28 was stiffer than some Maxle setups.
> 2) Secondly, my rear wheel is 142+, but it looks like the aftermarket wheel-set you sell does not come that way. Is the 142+ only an OE offering and are there other differences between OE wheels and the ones you sell? In your experience, is the 142+ really stiffer?
> ...


trmn8er- ok, let me try to answer everything here:
1) When 15mm thru axles came out, there was not a lot of time spent on dropout design from fork manufacturers, so with our 28mm end caps, we were equally as stiff, but significantly lighter. Over the years, most manufacturers have begun gravitating to 15mm thru designs for xc/trail forks and because of this, they have spent a lot more time refining the DO design and axles as well, so it's now very close between 15mm thru and our 28mm end caps with 5mm qr.
2)We sell both 142+ and 135mm wheels for SL models, and only 135mm for models below that, like Control Carbon (keep in mind our 135 wheels are convertible to 142 standard with endcaps that come with the wheels). 142+ wheels will only work on Specialized frames, but the reason we do this is because we were able to push the spoke flange and cassette out an additional 2mm, which provides about 10% more stiffness.
3) you should have no problem with these wheels
4) The Control Carbon is more overbuilt than the SL, so it's impact resistance is higher than the SL, and it is a stiffer wheelset as well.

hope this helps, let me know if you have any further questions?


----------



## Highvactech (Mar 23, 2014)

Joe,

Thanks so much for the reply. I have asked my LBS to confirm with SB Canada on what was ordered for me. Am I reading correctly that the part number provided is a kit with both caps then? I see on another thread a photo of both caps with the same part and they look correct, although a different thread has this part number for 15mm axle! 

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Joe, thanks again for the detailed reply. One more quick one; how much do the tubes weigh that came as original equipment on my 2013 Marathon 29? For some reason, this does not seem to be published anywhere I can find on your web site.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Highvactech said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply. I have asked my LBS to confirm with SB Canada on what was ordered for me. Am I reading correctly that the part number provided is a kit with both caps then? I see on another thread a photo of both caps with the same part and they look correct, although a different thread has this part number for 15mm axle!
> 
> ...


Hi Sean, thanks for checking back on this. I have to apologize, I actually gave you the PN for the 28mm QR end caps. PN for 24mm QR end caps is S12500009.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

trmn8er said:


> Joe, thanks again for the detailed reply. One more quick one; how much do the tubes weigh that came as original equipment on my 2013 Marathon 29? For some reason, this does not seem to be published anywhere I can find on your web site.


no problem. There are a lot of components we don't publish weights for since there is a tolerance, and some tubes may be heavier than others. For reference though, I weighed one here at my desk this morning, and it was 151g. So it should be in the neighborhood of that weight.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> no problem. There are a lot of components we don't publish weights for since there is a tolerance, and some tubes may be heavier than others. For reference though, I weighed one here at my desk this morning, and it was 151g. So it should be in the neighborhood of that weight.


Outstanding Joe. Thanks again!


----------



## dennisbd99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Would anyone out there with a 142+ rear axle be interested in trading their regular 10 speed hub body for my XD? 

The XD hub body that I have is new, and comes with the specific 142+ drive side adapter...I am looking for a new condition 10 speed hub (no cassette gouging) with the 142+ specific drive side adapter. 

PM me if interested, thanks.


----------



## Highvactech (Mar 23, 2014)

Joe,

It was the 28mm caps for a standard QR for a 2012 front wheel that I was interested in, as I have a set of 24mm currently. I see a photo where there are the two different caps with the same part number and they look correct. Hopefully will be able to sort out ordering them from SBC through my LBS in Canada. Thanks again for your help. I am loving my new to me 2012 Epic S-Works.

Sean


----------



## Highvactech (Mar 23, 2014)

Joe,

I was away and did some internet digging. I came up with the Roval Service Kit brochure for 2012-2013 as a .pdf. I also took a closer look at my wheels and notice I have Control Trail 29 SL marked on the rim. I also recall that when we replaced the hub bearings they were different sizes. So it looks like I have a LFM07 front hub that would need part number S125900004 for the 28mm end caps. It was odd for me that the front wheel did not have the correct caps for the fork and it looks like somewhere along the way the wheels have been changed from what we assume were the stock Control 29 SL. Ths is an XL size bike and perhaps they wanted something more durable. Works for me, even though they are slightly heavier.
So maybe SBC has the right caps on order! Can you confirm the availability of this part number and let me know? Thanks so much for all your help. For those interested the Roval Service Kit brochure has some great info on these wheels if you have a slightly older set.

http://service.specialized.com/asc/C...ice-kit-rA.pdf

There are other MY versions of this out there that have similar info in them.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Is there any way I can make my buddies 142+ rear hub work on my 12x135 frame? Anyone know which adapters I need to use to make this work if I can. I have the freehub body off the carbon model he took off when he went to xx1. his hub is marked 135, I dont know what the difference is.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Highvactech said:


> Joe,
> 
> I was away and did some internet digging. I came up with the Roval Service Kit brochure for 2012-2013 as a .pdf. I also took a closer look at my wheels and notice I have Control Trail 29 SL marked on the rim. I also recall that when we replaced the hub bearings they were different sizes. So it looks like I have a LFM07 front hub that would need part number S125900004 for the 28mm end caps. It was odd for me that the front wheel did not have the correct caps for the fork and it looks like somewhere along the way the wheels have been changed from what we assume were the stock Control 29 SL. Ths is an XL size bike and perhaps they wanted something more durable. Works for me, even though they are slightly heavier.
> So maybe SBC has the right caps on order! Can you confirm the availability of this part number and let me know? Thanks so much for all your help. For those interested the Roval Service Kit brochure has some great info on these wheels if you have a slightly older set.
> ...


Highvatech- ok, that would make sense then. the end caps you're looking for are in stock so the shop should be able to get them fairly quick! thanks for checking out the service kit info- lots of good reference info in there.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

hitechredneck said:


> Is there any way I can make my buddies 142+ rear hub work on my 12x135 frame? Anyone know which adapters I need to use to make this work if I can. I have the freehub body off the carbon model he took off when he went to xx1. his hub is marked 135, I dont know what the difference is.


hitechredneck- DT makes a 12x135mm end caps that would fit on that hub, but when you install them, the width becomes 137mm instead of 135mm.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Roval Joe ,

Very much appreciate your contribution for the Roval Wheelset and I am gaining knowledge reading the last 4 pages of this thread . I have a few questions for ya 

1) I just purchased a set of barley used Carbon control trail SL and wondering about my weight and riding style . I weigh 199lbs and dropping and I am a trail rider . I have the stock control trail alloy Wheelset that came with my Camber EVO expert . I wanted a stiffer Wheelset plus it adds to the carbon motif . Do you think this Wheelset will work for me ? I do like to catch some air and drop offs , nothing major though.

2) The front wheel according to the seller has the OS24 end caps . My front wheel that came stock with the OS28 end caps . I also added the DT Swiss RWS instead of the Stock QR to add stiffness . Do I Need just to swap out the end caps between the 2 front hubs ?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jnicosia said:


> Roval Joe ,
> 
> Very much appreciate your contribution for the Roval Wheelset and I am gaining knowledge reading the last 4 pages of this thread . I have a few questions for ya
> 
> ...


jnicosia- to answer your first question, I'll need a little more info:
- what tires are you running, Butcher/Purgatory that came with the bike, or?
- what kind of terrain are you riding?
- have you had problems denting rims in the past with alloy?

for #2- what model year is your Camber Expert Evo? I'm guessing it is the previous generation since you mention the fork is QR, but the Pike on 2014 Camber Expert Evo is actually a 15mm thru axle?


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

The seller sold me the mounted specialized tires too. The front is purgatory control 2.2 and the rear is ground control 2.1. 

My EVO is 2013 and has the fast tracs tires on them. , I have not had any issues yet with the alloy rims just thought since I found a pretty nice used set for an affordable price i'd pick them up. 

My Camber EVO is 2013 with QR


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jnicosia said:


> The seller sold me the mounted specialized tires too. The front is purgatory control 2.2 and the rear is ground control 2.1.
> 
> My EVO is 2013 and has the fast tracs tires on them. , I have not had any issues yet with the alloy rims just thought since I found a pretty nice used set for an affordable price i'd pick them up.
> 
> My Camber EVO is 2013 with QR


ok, got it. you'll likely be fine with these carbon wheels, just make sure your not riding too low of an air pressure and smacking rocks. If your current bike has the same hub, then yeah, you can just swap over the end caps and you'll be fine. Enjoy!


----------



## chobbesm (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Roval Joe -

Trying to solve mystery of proper end caps for Roval Control EL 29er (2010/2011). Page 15 (Post #368) of this thread was useful as I'm looking for QR OM24 and TA 15mm caps and 2 different LBS couldn't find the right part as I've been shipped two wrong sets so far.

In that post, Jack'sDad noted "Joe that pic is what I got, way too small. Off your PDF those are too small as well. I have left as 41mm tall and 35.3 long. 2nd flange is shorter at 36mm; on right I have 31mm tall and 29mm long."

Dimensions he notes seem to be what my OM 28's are. I was sent OM 24 parts S2030049 and S2030050 - RIGHT side (non-brake) is proper diameter (both flanges) and fits perfectly in the hub but is ~5mm too short, making for an overall narrower hub than fits in a standard 135mm fork.

Also have TA 15mm parts S115900006/07 and RIGHT side is also ~5mm too short.

Have attached a pic of various end caps. Right to Left: Proper fitting OM 28 RIGHT, OM 24 S2030049 too short RIGHT, TA 15mm S115900006 too short RIGHT. 3 on the left are the left side (brake side) end caps in same order. You can see that the two newer RIGHT sides are markedly shorter than the original (far right).








Can you help me find the right part numbers for these RIGHT side end caps? Curious if the difference is 1st vs 2nd generation of this particular model year Control EL front hub?

Many thanks


----------



## Camelo (Nov 10, 2004)

*2013 Control SL Front hub*

I would like to ask if Roval produced any 2013 control sl with non-carbon front hub. I bought one second handed wheel that seems having alloy front hub. If so, I presume it has different bearings than alloy/carbon hub version, right?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

chobbesm said:


> Hey Roval Joe -
> 
> Trying to solve mystery of proper end caps for Roval Control EL 29er (2010/2011). Page 15 (Post #368) of this thread was useful as I'm looking for QR OM24 and TA 15mm caps and 2 different LBS couldn't find the right part as I've been shipped two wrong sets so far.
> 
> ...


chobbesm- In Jack'sdad's case, he was measuring the end caps incorrectly, so it ended up that the caps we sent him actually worked. For your case, can you please go to my post #457 from this thread, click on the link and confirm that the right side end caps you have match the given dimensions there? This will help me in sorting out what you need. thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Camelo said:


> I would like to ask if Roval produced any 2013 control sl with non-carbon front hub. I bought one second handed wheel that seems having alloy front hub. If so, I presume it has different bearings than alloy/carbon hub version, right?


Camelo- we did not produce any Control SL wheels in 2013 with an alloy front hub. Could it be that you have a Control Trail SL wheel? That model used an alloy hub.


----------



## chobbesm (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Joe - 
LFM07 looks like my hub. PDF has no specs beside bearing info, and I don't really want to pull those out. Visually, they are a match.
I've attached that PDF with my wheel's measurement across noted (77-78mm) for reference. Feel like at some point I found specs on Roval front hubs and one generation was longer (84mm) than another, so I have the narrower version that needs the longer extension on the end caps.
Caps I have fit the diameter brilliantly, but they do not extend long enough. Need approx 11mm extension from outer-most flange, and set I have only extends 5-6mm. Previous post photo shows that clearly in the right side caps.
Hope this is what you need to help solve my mystery. Please let me know what more info I can offer and thanks again!


----------



## Camelo (Nov 10, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Camelo- we did
> ot produce any Control SL wheels in 2013 with an alloy front hub. Could it be that you have a Control Trail SL wheel? That model used an alloy hub.


I am pretty sure the wheel is control sl.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Camelo said:


> I am pretty sure the wheel is control sl.


Camelo- the rim is labeled as a Control SL, but it also is the same rim as used on the Control Trail SL (just with a different graphic). This looks to me like you may have gotten this wheel second hand from a previous owner who had a warranty/crash replacement rim replacement.


----------



## ndehlinger (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Joe. I've tried doing due diligence by reading through most of this post but all the end cap discussions have me confused a bit. I want to run a set of the roval 29 sls on my cross bike. I have standard qr up front and 135 rear. Bike has discs. Will probably buy new set of wheels but if I come across a decent pair from a year or two ago, will I be able to use them on my bike easily? Also, will the rims work well with tubeless cross tires at 30 to 40 psi (love the Captains!)?


----------



## rex_racer (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a set of Control SL 29s. I'm trying to convert the front hub to a 15mm TA. I went to the LBS where they were able to confirm the part number as S125900010 as referenced earlier, but Specialized customer service said that they were out of stock with no idea as to when they would be available again. Any ideas when we can expect a fresh batch, or if there is a secret stash somewhere? Trying to mount these wheels up with my new fork.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ndehlinger said:


> Hi Joe. I've tried doing due diligence by reading through most of this post but all the end cap discussions have me confused a bit. I want to run a set of the roval 29 sls on my cross bike. I have standard qr up front and 135 rear. Bike has discs. Will probably buy new set of wheels but if I come across a decent pair from a year or two ago, will I be able to use them on my bike easily? Also, will the rims work well with tubeless cross tires at 30 to 40 psi (love the Captains!)?


ndehlinger- First off, thanks for taking the time to research this thread! regarding whether Control SL's will fit on your cross bike, I believe they should:
- Front wheel: whether you are getting the MY14 SL's or previous years, they come with a QR end cap at 100mm spacing which is what your cross bike should have. The only thing you'll want to check is to see that there is no interference with the hub shell/end cap and the fork dropout. These were designed for mtn forks, and they work fine in these applications, but in some road forks, there has been some interference between the hub shell or the end cap and the fork leg/dropout. It's best to test fit the wheel in your frame to know for sure before purchasing.
- rear wheel: you will want to make sure you purchase the 135mm version of our Control SL's, NOT the 142+, as 142+ cannot be converted to 135mm. 
- Both the MY14 and previous models will work fine for tubeless at the pressures you are talking about, however, the MY14 Control SL's have an extra mm of internal width (which will support your cross tires better at the lower pressures) and are more resistant to impact damage.

We recently introduced a demo program to our dealers that encouraged them to bring in our Control Carbon and Control SL wheelsets for public demos. It's possible that a shop near you has participated in this program, and has or will soon have some wheels that you could actually mount up and try on your bike. I'd encourage you to go try them out and see what you think, it's the best way to know for sure that you're getting what you want. It's a bummer to hear people being let down when they purchase something purely off internet hype, and are let down by the product. Let me know if you need help finding the closest shop to try out some of our wheels.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rex_racer said:


> I have a set of Control SL 29s. I'm trying to convert the front hub to a 15mm TA. I went to the LBS where they were able to confirm the part number as S125900010 as referenced earlier, but Specialized customer service said that they were out of stock with no idea as to when they would be available again. Any ideas when we can expect a fresh batch, or if there is a secret stash somewhere? Trying to mount these wheels up with my new fork.


rex_racer- hmm, let me dig in on this and get back to you shortly.


----------



## rex_racer (Nov 15, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> rex_racer- hmm, let me dig in on this and get back to you shortly.


Roval Joe - Just sent you a PM, let me know if you did not receive it. Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 
a few times lately I've encouraged people interested in Roval wheels to go test ride them. We recently set up a program with our USA dealers for them to demo our Control Carbon and Control SL wheel models, so this makes it pretty easy to do so. If you want to find a dealer participating in this program, go to Specialized: Choose Region + Language, click on dealer locater, and click on Roval Wheel Demo Center. Enter your zip code, and it will bring up the shop(s) in your area. Hope this helps anyone considering a wheel purchase!


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am not sure what is up with the Control Carbon's. They are a little bit heavier than the wheels they replaced but I have set two PR's after switching to them.


----------



## fibaek (Apr 5, 2014)

*142+ for Carve Pro 2013*

Hi Joe
Will a pair of Roval Control 29 142+ fit on a Carve Pro 2013? 
Thanks


----------



## spec29 (Apr 5, 2014)

Roval Joe,

I broke the drive side spoke on my Roval Control 29. Wheels are stock from 2012 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon Hardtail. I think I found the correct spoke length for the Control Carbons: Straight Pull DT 299mm.

I can't find this DT length stocked anywhere. It does not appear to be a standard DT spoke length.

Can you confirm 299mm is the correct length? My tape measure says ~300mm.

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fibaek said:


> Hi Joe
> Will a pair of Roval Control 29 142+ fit on a Carve Pro 2013?
> Thanks


fibaek- Carve's are 135mm dropout, so the 142+ wheelset would not work on that bike.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

spec29 said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I broke the drive side spoke on my Roval Control 29. Wheels are stock from 2012 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon Hardtail. I think I found the correct spoke length for the Control Carbons: Straight Pull DT 299mm.
> 
> ...


Spec29- are you talking about the front or rear wheel? You mention drive side, so probably rear, but just want to be sure before getting the length


----------



## spec29 (Apr 5, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Spec29- are you talking about the front or rear wheel? You mention drive side, so probably rear, but just want to be sure before getting the length


Sorry. Yes. Rear wheel.

I ordered 300mm CX-Ray. Hopefully they will work?

Thanks!


----------



## EddieG (Sep 16, 2012)

Roval Joe , Im getting a set of 2012 roval control sl 29 carbon 135/142 wheels they are set up with QR's i want to set them up for my 2012 epic comp 29 all stock which is thru axle. Can you give me the part #s i need to do this conversion. My LBS says it will take them a week just to look into it. i figure i can just get them the part #s to speed things up a bit.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I broke a spoke on the drive side of my 2013 Roval Control SL 29. I looked it up that they are DT Swiss Revolution spokes. What length is the one that I need to replace? Better yet, what are the lengths of all 4 so that I can purchase extras in case I need them.

Thanks!


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

Roval Joe - I have to say congrats to Specialized for their market leading hookless design. Looks like everyone; Enve, Nox Composites, Ibis, Light-Bicycles, has re-designed their rims and eliminated the bead-hook. Also good work answering questions and explaining the design advantages to all of us online.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

tooclosetosee said:


> I broke a spoke on the drive side of my 2013 Roval Control SL 29. I looked it up that they are DT Swiss Revolution spokes. What length is the one that I need to replace? Better yet, what are the lengths of all 4 so that I can purchase extras in case I need them.
> 
> Thanks!


tooclosetosee- please have a look earlier in the thread where I've posted a link to our service info, where you can look up all the spoke information, including part number and length. If you can't find it, I'll be happy to help you a bit later, just pinched for time at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davemk said:


> Roval Joe - I have to say congrats to Specialized for their market leading hookless design. Looks like everyone; Enve, Nox Composites, Ibis, Light-Bicycles, has re-designed their rims and eliminated the bead-hook. Also good work answering questions and explaining the design advantages to all of us online.


davemk- Thanks for that. It originally took a bit for people to wrap their heads around, but seems like people are coming around to it! Have to admit I was surprised to see it happen so fast.


----------



## spec29 (Apr 5, 2014)

spec29 said:


> Sorry. Yes. Rear wheel.
> 
> I ordered 300mm CX-Ray. Hopefully they will work?
> 
> Thanks!


For future reference: Was able to use the 300mm CX-ray with a Sapin nipple, but the spoke was a little short. 301 to 302mm would be perfect. The DT nipple would not thread. Got a Sapin nipple from a friend.


----------



## mstrepicrdr (Jan 31, 2014)

roval joe,

i'm in the market for a wheelset for my 2014 sworks epic wc, control sl and enve mseries 50 or 60 are top of the list. i know that there are many similarities, beadless hook, dt 240 internals, etc. How do these compare or differ regarding stiffness, handling, durability, etc. any thought or elaboration on the subject would be appreciated. also, if i go with the sl's, i will be running sram xx1. i'm aware that i'll need a xd driver, will i be using the 142+ end cap already on the hub or will i need to order that as well? what part number would i need to order? thanks


----------



## PhReAkShO (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a 2014 Specialized Enduro Comp 29er. On the Specialized website it says that it comes with Roval 29 rims. When I try and look up info on those rims I can't find anything as all that shows on the Specialized website is Traverse and Control versions, nothing that is just Roval. Are the rims on my Enduro Tubeless Ready or would I need rim tape? What is the difference in spec between my Roval 29 and the Roval Traverse 29? Eventually hoping to upgrade to the carbon versions, but just purchased the bike so it will be a little while. Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mstrepicrdr said:


> roval joe,
> 
> i'm in the market for a wheelset for my 2014 sworks epic wc, control sl and enve mseries 50 or 60 are top of the list. i know that there are many similarities, beadless hook, dt 240 internals, etc. How do these compare or differ regarding stiffness, handling, durability, etc. any thought or elaboration on the subject would be appreciated. also, if i go with the sl's, i will be running sram xx1. i'm aware that i'll need a xd driver, will i be using the 142+ end cap already on the hub or will i need to order that as well? what part number would i need to order? thanks


mstrepicrdr- sorry for the lag, I was out on vacation. So I have to apologize here, since the Enve's just launched, I don't have much familiarity with them. Looks like the 50 would be a similar rim to ours, with stock DT 240 hubs, 28h F/R. Our wheels are the same inner width, use 24/28h, a DT 240 based rear hub, and then a custom DT made front hub that is loads lighter than the DT 240 front hub you can buy off the shelf. Our DT front hub also has extra sealing features from the standard 240 hub, so not only is it lighter, but it's more robust. I'm guessing our Control SL's are going to come in a fair bit lighter (1370g for our wheelset, and if you want to go all out and save every gram possible, you can drop another 30-40g by taping the rims instead of using the rim strip) than the Enve's. I don't really have a feel for their stiffness/ride quality, so I'm at a loss there. The best I can tell you is that the Control SL's will feel snappier due to lower weight. However, like I've mentioned on previous posts, you can locate a dealer near you that you can go demo the Control SL's and get a feel for them yourself. If you decide to buy these wheels, you'll need to order the driver with the 142+ end cap, as your standard cap will not be compatible. PN for driver/cap is S132100005.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

PhReAkShO said:


> I have a 2014 Specialized Enduro Comp 29er. On the Specialized website it says that it comes with Roval 29 rims. When I try and look up info on those rims I can't find anything as all that shows on the Specialized website is Traverse and Control versions, nothing that is just Roval. Are the rims on my Enduro Tubeless Ready or would I need rim tape? What is the difference in spec between my Roval 29 and the Roval Traverse 29? Eventually hoping to upgrade to the carbon versions, but just purchased the bike so it will be a little while. Thanks.


PhReAkShO- The rim you have is the exact same rim that comes on the Roval Traverse Alloy 29 wheelset, but with a different graphic. It uses DT Industry spokes, as compared to DT Supercomp spokes on the Traverse wheelset, and the hubs are OE hubs VS DT rear and QR/Thru axle compatible front hub on the Traverse Alloy. So, you can set your wheels up tubeless, all you need to do is remove the tube and install the tubeless valve stems that came with your bike. Your wheels already have tubeless rim strips in them. If the shop you bought your bike from did not supply you with the valve stems, just go back and ask for them, they come with the bike in the small parts box. Finally, you'll need to add a sealant of your choice. Should be pretty easy.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I just ordered a RIP 9 and they offered the Control Carbons as an upgrade over the Stans Flow EX. I currently ride a Bontrager Rhythm Pro (last years / scandium) how will they compare?


----------



## antihero19 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Roval Joe, that can you tell me about the roval dh wheels that come stock on the 2014 demo carbon with the 12x150mm rear hub? Are they proprietary design or rebadged. Seen a few sets for sale but cannot find out much info. are they tubless ready?

thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

stygz1 said:


> I just ordered a RIP 9 and they offered the Control Carbons as an upgrade over the Stans Flow EX. I currently ride a Bontrager Rhythm Pro (last years / scandium) how will they compare?


stygz1- I could not find out much info on the Rhythm pro scandium model, just some weights on their 26" set, which are considerably heavier than our Control Carbon 29. So I don't know inner rim width, but what I can tell you is that you'll probably notice is that the Control Carbon's will be stiffer, and have a snappier feel to them since they are so much lighter. They will also have a quicker engagement in the FH since we have a 36t (10 degree) engagement. hope this helps.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

antihero19 said:


> Hey Roval Joe, that can you tell me about the roval dh wheels that come stock on the 2014 demo carbon with the 12x150mm rear hub? Are they proprietary design or rebadged. Seen a few sets for sale but cannot find out much info. are they tubless ready?
> 
> thanks


antihero19- These rims use the same material as our all the other alloy rims in our Roval line, and they are designed by the Roval team, not just a rebranded off the shelf rim. They are tubeless ready in that they come with a tubeless ready rim strip, so you would just need to add a valve stem and sealant.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> stygz1- I could not find out much info on the Rhythm pro scandium model, just some weights on their 26" set, which are considerably heavier than our Control Carbon 29. So I don't know inner rim width, but what I can tell you is that you'll probably notice is that the Control Carbon's will be stiffer, and have a snappier feel to them since they are so much lighter. They will also have a quicker engagement in the FH since we have a 36t (10 degree) engagement. hope this helps.


Thank you, looking forward to the rovals completing my trail bike!


----------



## jpo1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Roval Joe, I have some Roval Traverse wheels that came off a stumpy evo hardtail that I wil be using on another bike. I had he LBS order end caps to convert the rear hub from 135 X 10 to 142 X 12. When I took off the existing end caps and threaded bolt it doesn't look like it will work. When I try to stick the rws through it gets on caught up on some internal bearings. Are there some wheels/hubs that don't convert, or do I need to order an axle?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jpo1 said:


> Roval Joe, I have some Roval Traverse wheels that came off a stumpy evo hardtail that I wil be using on another bike. I had he LBS order end caps to convert the rear hub from 135 X 10 to 142 X 12. When I took off the existing end caps and threaded bolt it doesn't look like it will work. When I try to stick the rws through it gets on caught up on some internal bearings. Are there some wheels/hubs that don't convert, or do I need to order an axle?


jpo1- The Stumpy Evo HT comes with Traverse rims, but these are laced to OE hubs, which are much different from the Traverse wheelset. unfortunately those hubs are not convertible to other axle options.


----------



## jpo1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> jpo1- The Stumpy Evo HT comes with Traverse rims, but these are laced to OE hubs, which are much different from the Traverse wheelset. unfortunately those hubs are not convertible to other axle options.


Bummer. Thanks for the response!


----------



## neiloxford (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Roval Joe,

I need your help. I recently purchased some second hand roval control SL wheels which I must say are great except I can't find the correct 15mm end caps. I purchased what seemed like the correct set, being the S125900010 set but one of them did not fit correctly which I did not notice until mid easter weekend after lots of riding :-(

Please see below pictures of the old end cap and the new one. As you can see, the edges of the new one have been "sanded" down by the hub over the course of 4 days of riding.

















Please advise which end caps I need.

It might be I need S115900003 and S115900004?

Thanks Neil


----------



## neiloxford (Sep 19, 2011)

Or do I need S2030049 and S2030050? So confused !


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

neiloxford said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I need your help. I recently purchased some second hand roval control SL wheels which I must say are great except I can't find the correct 15mm end caps. I purchased what seemed like the correct set, being the S125900010 set but one of them did not fit correctly which I did not notice until mid easter weekend after lots of riding :-(
> 
> ...


Neil, 
can you tell me what year exactly they are? or, can you send me a clear photo of the wheel that shows the rim graphic and hub clearly? this will help identify the wheel year.


----------



## neiloxford (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the quick reply. I am unsure of the year, but please see some photos below.

























Regards Neil


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

neiloxford said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I am unsure of the year, but please see some photos below.
> 
> ...


Hey Neil- pictures are perfect, thanks! you need S115900003. This is the right side (drive side) end cap for that hub. Reason why one end cap worked and one didn't was that we increased the width of that hub you have in later versions to gain stiffness, on the right side. So your disc side works fine since that didn't change, but the right side did not work.


----------



## neiloxford (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you very much, now just have to see if Specialized UK have one in stock.


----------



## Highvactech (Mar 23, 2014)

Joe,
I am thinking about converting my 5mm axle setup to a 9mm thru axle. I have access to a machine shop to open up the caps on my Control Trail SL's. Any risks here that I should be aware of? Is there much to gain in terms of stiffness going this way? Seems simple enough to do. I would probably go with a DT RWS skewer similar to the 142 setup on the rear of my Epic.
Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Do the Roval Control 29 Carbon come already taped up?

Can you confirm the Roval Control 29 Carbon will work with the current axles on my 2012 Stumpjumer Ht Evo 29?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Highvactech said:


> Joe,
> I am thinking about converting my 5mm axle setup to a 9mm thru axle. I have access to a machine shop to open up the caps on my Control Trail SL's. Any risks here that I should be aware of? Is there much to gain in terms of stiffness going this way? Seems simple enough to do. I would probably go with a DT RWS skewer similar to the 142 setup on the rear of my Epic.
> Thanks,
> Sean


Hey Sean, I can't tell you of any things to watch out for, as I've never done this before. You might gain a small bit of stiffness from going to a 9mm RWS, but would it be more stiffness than just going to a 5mm RWS skewer? I don't know for sure, but doubt whether you'd be able to feel it if there were.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Edcft said:


> Do the Roval Control 29 Carbon come already taped up?
> 
> Can you confirm the Roval Control 29 Carbon will work with the current axles on my 2012 Stumpjumer Ht Evo 29?
> 
> Thanks


Edcft- Control Carbons (as well as all of our Roval wheelsets) do not use tape. Instead we use a tubeless rim strip that is more reliable than tape. This rim strip comes with the wheel and is already installed, so all you have to do is install the tire and sealant. If you wanted to save a little weight, and felt comfortable taping your rims, you could remove the rim strip and tape them, which would save you in the neighborhood of 40g for the set on Control Carbon's.

In regards to compatibility, Control Carbon's would fit directly onto your SJ HT, no problem.


----------



## MJ1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Roval Joe, in what way is the tubeless rim strip more reliable than tape? Thanks, just bought the Control Carbons and I am curious about the strip versus tape.


----------



## krandrus (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the same queestion - is the depth of the tape vs the rim strip going to cause an issue with the bead/rim interface? I have been running Stan's tape for 6 years and have worn out the aluminum rim before the tape failed.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

krandrus said:


> I have the same queestion - is the depth of the tape vs the rim strip going to cause an issue with the bead/rim interface? I have been running Stan's tape for 6 years and have worn out the aluminum rim before the tape failed.


krandrus and MJ1- we used to use rim tape for the first few years we made Roval wheels. In that time, we had lots of complaints about the tape shifting over time, not being reusable, and sometimes peeling up on the sides when tires were removed. The rim strip is easy to install as it just snaps right over the rim, it doesn't peel back, or move over time, so overall it has gotten a lot of positive feedback from consumers and shops. We've had them in the market for a few years now, so there are thousands and thousands of them out there.

I don't think the tape is horrible, after all, it is very light, but for some users it isn't the best option.


----------



## JeffDown (May 4, 2014)

Hello, 

Several weeks ago, I purchased a lightly used 2012 Specialized Epic S-Works 29er. After a week of ownership, one of the spokes on the rear wheel came free during a ride. A closer look showed that the nipple had separated right at the base of the cup-shaped portion. When I removed the tire and Stan's tape, I could see that all of the nipples were corroded. When I tried to clean the heads of the nipples, chunks of aluminum fell off. 

Upon taking the wheel to the local Specialized Dealer, they said that the problem was new to them. They talked to Specialized warranty folks, who offered to send replacement DT Swiss aluminum nipples, but that I would need to cover the cost of getting the wheel rebuilt. Given the problems I was seeing in the rear wheel, I took the tire off the front. It had been taped with Gorilla tape and sealed with orange sealant. The nipples were corroded, but not to the same extent (roughly half as bad). The local dealer said that Gorilla tape should not have been used, and that there were known problems with orange sealant. The original owner said that the tires were holding pressure well during her ownership. My experience was the same during the first week I had the bike.

As such, I talked to the dealer who sold the bike to the original owner (it is in Phoenix, which is 2 hours away). They talked to Specialized warranty folks, who said that the problem was not covered. The dealer did admit that they installed the Stan's tape and sealant when the bike was purchased, and then used Gorilla tape and orange sealant later when replacing a tire . A question surfaced as to whether or not the original owner had filled the tire using a CO2 cartridge. Online discussions suggest that CO2 may aggravate corrosion problems. Even without such a gas, however, the ammonia in the sealants seem to be highly corrosive. 

While I was waiting to get a resolution on the issue, I replaced 10 of the worst nipples on the rear wheel, cleaned all of the sealant, re-taped with regular rim tape, used a tube, and kept riding the bike. After 3 weeks of riding, I removed the tire again in order to have the rear wheel rebuilt. I was surprised to see that the new nipples were already corroding. As such, I've paused in order to figure out what to do. The mechanics at the local shop took a look and shrugged their shoulders. They only suggestion they could offer was that the corrosion on the other nipples was causing the corrosion on the new nipples. Given the fact that there wasn't any wet or dry sealant remaining in the carbon rims, this seemed unsatisfying as an explanation. 

In addition to the frustration of having to deal with this issue on a rather expensive bike that has hardly been ridden and is only 1 1/2 years old, I was concerned that corrosion would continue and that the wheels that might fail. As I have replaced the nipples (now 20 of them), several have parted right at the cup. On visual inspection, some had appeared to be corroded only on the heads. Appearances were deceiving. The corrosion gets going down inside the threaded part of the nipple and, as it corrodes on the inside and the outside, the nipples are even weaker than they look.

Having read more online, and having talk to a few friends who are bike mechanics and wheel builders, it appears that the corrosion of the aluminum nipples on Roval and Enve wheels is a well-known problem. My good friend who is a skilled wheel builder recommended that I replace the aluminum nipples every year. Based on what I was seeing in terms of the rate of corrosion, I would need to replace them every few months--and that is when using tubes in the tires. Some online sites suggest that the corrosion may be caused by a galvanic reaction between the dissimilar metals and the epoxy resins. At this point, I don't know what to think. 

On the Enve website, they indicate that they have seen so many of these problems that they are now using brass nipples on their wheels (despite the weight penalty), and they are recommending that corroded nipples on existing wheels be rebuilt with brass nipples. My recommendation is that those who have similar wheels take the tires and tape off to see if there is corrosion building up on the nipples. I'd hate for anyone to have a failure on a wheel at an inopportune moment--resulting in serious injury. I've decided to follow Enve's lead and replace all of the nipples on both wheels with brass. The small weight penalty is nothing to me if I am able to get peace of mind that the wheels won't fail due to nipple corrosion. 

The corrosion problems appear to be well known to Shimano. In fact, their warranty specifies that it will be void if any sealant is used other than Hutchinson's, which appears to be (relatively) ammonia free. Online discussions indicate that aluminum rims can be so weakened by corrosion that they can fail. 

If anyone out there has experienced similar corrosion on Roval wheels, please let me know. In particular, if anyone has had a wheel failure resulting in injury, let me know. My background is in law, and I am exploring the possibility of bringing this more firmly to the attention of Specialized warranty. The wheels are covered for against defect (and it not limited to the original owner), the tires the come on the bike new say 2-bliss ready, and the marketing materials tout the tubeless compatibility. So far, my experience in working with the Specialized dealers and Specialized warranty has not been a very satisfying experience.


----------



## sean916 (Dec 28, 2007)

*What is the ERD for the Roval Traverse 26"?*

Hi Joe,

Excited to find this active thread! I have a 2012 Specialized Enduro with Roval Traverse rims. The rims have performed great over the last few seasons. So well in fact that I am getting ready to relace them to some new hubs. The 2012 OEM hubs have been really problematic for me and I know from reading this thread that the OEM hub issue is out of your hands.

Long story short are you able to provide the ERD for this rim?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sean916 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Excited to find this active thread! I have a 2012 Specialized Enduro with Roval Traverse rims. The rims have performed great over the last few seasons. So well in fact that I am getting ready to relace them to some new hubs. The 2012 OEM hubs have been really problematic for me and I know from reading this thread that the OEM hub issue is out of your hands.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean,
glad you are liking the rims. Typically we don't give out ERD's for Roval wheelsets, but since yours is an OE wheelset, here you go: use 537 for ERD measurement.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JeffDown said:


> Hello,
> 
> Several weeks ago, I purchased a lightly used 2012 Specialized Epic S-Works 29er. After a week of ownership, one of the spokes on the rear wheel came free during a ride. A closer look showed that the nipple had separated right at the base of the cup-shaped portion. When I removed the tire and Stan's tape, I could see that all of the nipples were corroded. When I tried to clean the heads of the nipples, chunks of aluminum fell off.
> 
> ...


Hi JeffDown,
let's see how people chime in with their own experiences. We do get complaints from time to time about nipple corrosion, and have been investigating this further to understand what is actually causing it. Without getting too long winded, we have not found a "silver bullet" as to one thing that causes this, such as sealant alone. Things like environmental factors, and other chemical reactions going on with all the parts could all be contributing. If we learn that the majority of Roval wheels are suffering from this, then we should consider switching to brass. The fact now though is that we and most other carbon wheel manufacturers are going after the lightest wheels possible for a given riding experience. To give up a significant amount of weight in brass nipples when not everyone (or the majority to our knowledge) would hold the wheels back. Just trying to give you our perspective.

For your situation, I do understand that you're disappointed with the performance of the wheels. What you might consider doing is just building them with brass nipples as you state, rather than replacing alloys. Whatever is causing the corrosion does not seem to be going away. I hope you will understand that our warranty (which is fairly industry standard) is limited to the original owner of the bike/wheel. If you would like a copy, let me know and I'll get it for you.


----------



## sean916 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Joe, 
This is awesome. I am moving ahead full steam with the rebuild now.
Regards,
Sean


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an opportunity to purchase a set of "used" Roval Carbon wheels with 300 miles on them for $850. Have not seen them and not sure what to look for if I "Need" to look for anything. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Advice also. I believe they would be a direct mount for my Camber Carbon Pro since they came off a Epic World Class. Seller says they are in very good condition.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sgtjim57 said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a set of "used" Roval Carbon wheels with 300 miles on them for $850. Have not seen them and not sure what to look for if I "Need" to look for anything. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Advice also. I believe they would be a direct mount for my Camber Carbon Pro since they came off a Epic World Class. Seller says they are in very good condition.


sgtjim57- I have no advice beyond what you'd typically look for in a used set of wheels. Things like dings in the rim, spokes that have been nicked from chain going off the low gear in the back, rounded spoke nipples, etc.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Do you feel that this is a fair price for them if they are in excellent condition as the seller assures?


----------



## JeffDown (May 4, 2014)

Hello,

Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels do use DT Prolock nipples. DT makes the Prolock nipples in both brass and aluminum. The Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels use the aluminum version, and I have two wheels that have corroded at the nipples. After replacing them with new aluminum nipples, the corrosion continued. As such, I'm switching to brass nipples in order to ensure the wheels are safe.


----------



## JeffDown (May 4, 2014)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the response. I am disappointed, but mainly because the wheels are being used in the manner that is expected for this kind of bike, and there is something going one in terms of incompatibility between nipple, spoke, carbon rim, sealant. I live in Flagstaff, and the bike was used in Phoenix (lightly) by the previous owner. As such, it can't be chalked up to road salt, or ocean spray, or too much time out in moisture. I don't know what is causing the problem, but I would think Specialized and Roval would take the problem more seriously. At the very least, owners should be more actively warned in the materials provided with the bike and online sources--or they might be in for a nasty surprise if a wheel fails at an inopportune moment. That way, owners like me (who are not in the industry) would have reason to check regularly when changing tires and might see the problem mounting before such a failure occurs. 

I do understand the reasons that manufacturers try to limit coverage provided under a warranty. Having said that, if the wheels are manufactured in a manner that turns out to be unsafe, then no warranty is going to limit Roval's and Specialized's liability if someone is hurt. Car manufacturers, for instance, are liable if there is a problem in the design--even if the problem was not entirely predictable at the time the design was first made. You can say that, in this case, there is nothing wrong with the nipples, or with the spokes, or with the carbon rims, or with the sealants. Now that we know that there is some kind of issue when they are put together, the Specialized and Roval can no longer say that there isn't some problem of compatibility. Once the problem is known, companies have an obligation to do something about it. In addition to having to fix the problem by changing out the part (regardless of whether it is an original owner or not), they are on the hook if someone is injured or worse. 

As person with a legal background, I am surprised that bike and wheel manufacturers don't take those legal obligations more seriously. Those responsibilities have nothing to do with what is or isn't contained in an express warranty. My reason for making the post is to ensure that Roval and Specialized are aware that one more owner is reporting the problem. As such, the company has been notified. Take that for what it is worth. --Jeff


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sgtjim57 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you feel that this is a fair price for them if they are in excellent condition as the seller assures?


sgtjim57- I'm not totally clear on which wheelset you are talking about. Is this the Control 29 SL or Control 29 Carbon? both are carbon wheelsets that can come on Epic World Cup, just depends on which model.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Carbon roval trail SLs 29er


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sgtjim57 said:


> Carbon roval trail SLs 29er


that wheelset retails for $1700, so if it is in good condition, that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks. I have been reading about the corrosion issue with the nipples wondering if this could be an issue with these and will look for it when I go see them.


----------



## JeffDown (May 4, 2014)

From what I've read and heard from wheel builders, corrosion caused by ammonium in a tubeless sealant can occur on any set of aluminum nipples or aluminum rims. Others are reporting that corrosion may be due to an interaction between epoxy resins in carbon rims, together with the dissimilar metals in the spokes (stainless) and aluminum nipples. 

In my case, nipples on my 1 1/2 year old pair of Roval Control SL wheels were so corroded that two separated right at the cup on rides, and more popped when I tried to replace them. Many were so corroded that there wasn't anything left to the top of the nipple other than a bit of cup barely holding on. It is easy to see if you pull the tape off a rim and look at the heads with a flashlight. Hope that helps.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeff, you are helping in removing my enthusiasm for purchasing these wheels, that's for sure. May just wait and get some Stan's instead.


----------



## JeffDown (May 4, 2014)

If the Stans are built with aluminum nipples, then they may have corrosion problems if you use a sealant with ammonium. It appears that some nipples (and aluminum rims) may be anodized harder, and that they may be more resistant to corrosion. 

Having said that, some have suggested that the corrosion of aluminum nipples on carbon wheels may be due to the the combination of aluminum nipple, stainless spoke and resin in the carbon rim. I don't know what is causing it on my Roval Carbon SL wheels, but I wish the manufacturer would take the problem more seriously (as Enve appears to have done).


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

On my roval control sl off a 2010 stumpy i fear the rear hub is kaput. It makes a slight grinding noise every revolution and under higher torque it skips now. The shop replaced the bearings once and all was well for a year. What do you think? thanks


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

A buddy of mine runs a set of Roval Carbon Control SL's, we've noticed that a number of spokes are failing, most of them at the nipple. These seem very weak and I'm surprised that a $2K wheel set has theses kinds of problems... Is it normal? Is there a remedy or a preventative idea that can be done to save future nipple failures?

Is Specialized offering warranty on these failures? If they were my wheels, I have them relaced with Brass nipples and take the weight penalty...


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

natrat said:


> On my roval control sl off a 2010 stumpy i fear the rear hub is kaput. It makes a slight grinding noise every revolution and under higher torque it skips now. The shop replaced the bearings once and all was well for a year. What do you think? thanks


ok skip that. I changed out the rings cassette and chain and fiddled with the adjusters and it is back to its excellent self


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Roval Joe,

I am torn between the Roval Control 29 Carbon and the Roval Traverse 29 alloy. My concern is about the durability of the Roval Control 29 Carbon at my weight. I am 220 and losing weight. Are you confident that the Roval Control 29 Carbon can with stand xc style jumps and blasting through rock gardens?

I have a had my stumpy evo ht 29 aluminum for two years. I have had a few minor scratches on the stock wheels and a few spokes come lose. Other than that I have never bent the stock traverse rims. 

I run the 2.3 Purgatory 2bliss Control up front and the 2.1 Ground Control 2bliss in the back. 

Thanks in advance for your insight on helping me make a decision.


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

Will these take a 2.4 tire
Size 26" x 24.4mm
Color White
Hole # 32
Brakes Disc
Weight 440g
ISO 559 x 19
ERD 540
Tape Width 25mm
Im still real new and tring to build my first set of wheels


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Decided Saturday morning that purchasing used Roval Carbons was not the best idea for me. I will wait and have my local shop build me a set of new wheels when I need them, not when I want them.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Edcft said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I am torn between the Roval Control 29 Carbon and the Roval Traverse 29 alloy. My concern is about the durability of the Roval Control 29 Carbon at my weight. I am 220 and losing weight. Are you confident that the Roval Control 29 Carbon can with stand xc style jumps and blasting through rock gardens?
> 
> ...


Edcft- based upon the info you gave me, I think you'd be fine with Control 29 Carbon's. The fact that you haven't dented your current alloy rims, you don't find any issues with flexiness, etc, makes me believe that the Control 29's will be fine for you. As I've mentioned before to other folks on this thread, we have a wheel demo program at participating dealers. I'd encourage you to try the wheels out before purchasing! you can find a dealer at the link below, just click on the "Roval wheel demo center" filter.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jamesd1980 said:


> Will these take a 2.4 tire
> Size 26" x 24.4mm
> Color White
> Hole # 32
> ...


jamesd1980- if I understand correctly, the inner width of the rim is 19mm? if so, a 2.4 tire will fit on this rim, but the rim itself is pretty narrow. If you are going to use that wide of a tire, I'd suggest something wider, maybe 22mm or more.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Gents,

I have had the same problem on a few wheels that I built with alloy nipples. I used the LB carbon rims and gorilla tape. I don't wash my bike a lot, but I noticed the water getting in the spoke holes and collecting behind the nipple. I've always only used "Simple Green" to clean my bikes, but have been informed that the regular version has ingredients that are corrosive to aluminum. There is supposedly another version that is not, but I stopped using it all together.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Gents,
> 
> I have had the same problem on a few wheels that I built with alloy nipples. I used the LB carbon rims and gorilla tape. I don't wash my bike a lot, but I noticed the water getting in the spoke holes and collecting behind the nipple. I've always only used "Simple Green" to clean my bikes, but have been informed that the regular version has ingredients that are corrosive to aluminum. There is supposedly another version that is not, but I stopped using it all together.


MTB Pilot- thanks for taking the time to provide feedback! Mind if I ask what brand/model of spoke nipple you used?


----------



## Portti (Jan 12, 2004)

Roval Joe & others:

I've got one year old Roval Control SL 29 2012 wheels and one black spoke broke from the rear wheel non-drive side. According to the spoke info chart which Roval Joe has posted earlier the correct replacement spoke would be DT Revolution 14g 302 mm. The specs don't mention the spokes beeing straight pull versions but as far as I understand they are indeed straight pull.

The question is if the replacement spokes can be found through DT Swiss dealers since I can't find straight pull version of the Revolution on DT Swiss website or from their spoke spec document? The DT lists non-sp version only for the Revolution and sp versions for Champion, Aerolite, Competition and Aero Comp.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> MTB Pilot- thanks for taking the time to provide feedback! Mind if I ask what brand/model of spoke nipple you used?


My pleasure. DT comp spokes and their alloy nipples.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Roval Joe, I bought a set of (new)take-off carbon roval control 142+ without paying close attention to what the 142+ meant. I've known about spec's roval whls since they came out, but haven't been paying much attention lately, therefore didn't realize that the 142+ was something totally different. I couldn't pass up the deal on these wheels... 

Anyway, is there a way to make the rear hub fit a regular 142mm frame?!?!?

Thanks!


----------



## cnadon (May 16, 2014)

Dear Joe, 

I've got a Roval Specialized front wheel, tubeless, with the 9mm through axle. Is there any way to convert this to a 15mm axle?

Best, Chris


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> 65mtn- sorry for my lag in response- I was out for the holidays. you cannot convert a 142+ hub to standard 142mm.





kosmo said:


> But in many, many cases it will work in a 142 frame. Width dimension is the same for both, the cassette on the + just sits ~2mm to the outboard side. Many bikes are fine with this, and most of those that are not WILL work if you simply sand/machine about 1 mm off of the cassette lockring.
> 
> But make sure the chain doesn't hit the seatstay. That is an issue that really cannot easily be remedied.


Well, I guess I found my answer... maybe?! I will see what the fit is like when they arrive, I have 3 bikes I could use them on, maybe they'll work somewhere. Is the brake rotor side where I'm going to have an issue? Thanks!


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

The other thing is you can add a 1mm spacer under the drive side endcap. Frames will flex to accommodate the extra width and will set the cassette another mm inboard to make for some added clearance. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

natrat said:


> On my roval control sl off a 2010 stumpy i fear the rear hub is kaput. It makes a slight grinding noise every revolution and under higher torque it skips now. The shop replaced the bearings once and all was well for a year. What do you think? thanks


Natrat- sorry for my delayed response. I used to get an email every time there was a new post, but for some reason I'm not getting them anymore. To answer your question, if the hub is making grinding noises and skipping, it could be that you need to replace the freehub body, or internals, just depends on which hub you have. What model of SJ did you have?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Portti said:


> Roval Joe & others:
> 
> I've got one year old Roval Control SL 29 2012 wheels and one black spoke broke from the rear wheel non-drive side. According to the spoke info chart which Roval Joe has posted earlier the correct replacement spoke would be DT Revolution 14g 302 mm. The specs don't mention the spokes beeing straight pull versions but as far as I understand they are indeed straight pull.
> 
> The question is if the replacement spokes can be found through DT Swiss dealers since I can't find straight pull version of the Revolution on DT Swiss website or from their spoke spec document? The DT lists non-sp version only for the Revolution and sp versions for Champion, Aerolite, Competition and Aero Comp.


Portti, you can order these spokes thru any Specialized dealer. I don't believe DT keeps many straight pull spokes stocked.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> A buddy of mine runs a set of Roval Carbon Control SL's, we've noticed that a number of spokes are failing, most of them at the nipple. These seem very weak and I'm surprised that a $2K wheel set has theses kinds of problems... Is it normal? Is there a remedy or a preventative idea that can be done to save future nipple failures?
> 
> Is Specialized offering warranty on these failures? If they were my wheels, I have them relaced with Brass nipples and take the weight penalty...


Hey Todd,
thanks for the message. On your friend's wheels, you mention the spokes are failing at the nipple. Can you clarify if the spokes are actually failing, or if the spokes are remaining in tact and the nipples are actually failing.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Well, I guess I found my answer... maybe?! I will see what the fit is like when they arrive, I have 3 bikes I could use them on, maybe they'll work somewhere. Is the brake rotor side where I'm going to have an issue? Thanks!


MTB Pilot- brake side spacing on these wheels is exactly the same as 135 or standard 142mm, no need to do anything with this side. Of course I cannot advocate using a 142+ hub with 135 end caps since it is not designed to do so, and could result in problems for the rider (as kosmo mentions). However, maybe you'll be able to make it work with your bikes. Just make sure you keep an eye on it after you get it fitted up.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Todd,
> thanks for the message. On your friend's wheels, you mention the spokes are failing at the nipple. Can you clarify if the spokes are actually failing, or if the spokes are remaining in tact and the nipples are actually failing.


Spoke is fine, and was reused in the repair. The rest of the Nipple unthreaded without incedent.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

MTB Pilot said:


> Roval Joe, I bought a set of (new)take-off carbon roval control 142+ without paying close attention to what the 142+ meant. I've known about spec's roval whls since they came out, but haven't been paying much attention lately, therefore didn't realize that the 142+ was something totally different. I couldn't pass up the deal on these wheels...
> 
> Anyway, is there a way to make the rear hub fit a regular 142mm frame?!?!?
> 
> Thanks!


Sand down your cassette lockring about half a mm, and I'll just about guarantee you're good to go.

I've done this on my Turner Czar, Trek Remedy, and couple of friend's other bikes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't feel like searching this thread, but the control SL 29, so for a tubeless setup, do you have to use UST? or is 2Bliss (or other tire manufacturer equivalent) is sufficient?


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

tednugent said:


> I didn't feel like searching this thread, but the control SL 29, so for a tubeless setup, do you have to use UST? or is 2Bliss (or other tire manufacturer equivalent) is sufficient?


2Bliss is sufficient. 90%of the time in the shop, we don't have to even paint the beads. Most of the time the 2Bliss tires seal and work perfectly.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> Spoke is fine, and was reused in the repair. The rest of the Nipple unthreaded without incedent.


Todd, thanks for clarifying. We are working on something that should help our customers out with this right now. Please be patient and I should have some news within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Got the wheels today, mounted tires on them and fit them on my Pivot 429c.

First off, these came off some guys Epic Marathon Carbon, so looking at the specs of the website they are 22mm internal. I mounted the same tire, a Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 2.3x29, as I have on my East Haven carbon which has 21mm internal and 26mm external. I was shocked at how much smaller the tire is on the Roval, both widest knob and casing...:eekster:

The 142+ rear hub fits on the back of my 429 without any problem, though I did have to re-index my RD. Hopefully it will fit in the rear on my Pivot LES just as well, since I don't want the smaller tire on my FS bike.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Got the wheels today, mounted tires on them and fit them on my Pivot 429c.
> 
> First off, these came off some guys Epic Marathon Carbon, so looking at the specs of the website they are 22mm internal. I mounted the same tire, a Bontrager XR4 Team Issue 2.3x29, as I have on my East Haven carbon which has 21mm internal and 26mm external. I was shocked at how much smaller the tire is on the Roval, both widest knob and casing...:eekster:
> 
> The 142+ rear hub fits on the back of my 429 without any problem, though I did have to re-index my RD. Hopefully it will fit in the rear on my Pivot LES just as well, since I don't want the smaller tire on my FS bike.


Mtb pilot- it looks like you're measuring old tires vs new. It's actually quite common for new tires to stretch over time (they are after all under a lot of pressure and constantly being flexed when ridden). Another thing to consider is, are the old/new tires the exact same casing? sometimes different casings can affect the amount the sidewalls expand. I'd recommend you ride the new tires for a week or two, then compare your measurements again, making sure you have the exact same pressure in both. Even on brand new tires I have measured differences of a couple millimeters using different pressures.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> Mtb pilot- it looks like you're measuring old tires vs new. It's actually quite common for new tires to stretch over time (they are after all under a lot of pressure and constantly being flexed when ridden). Another thing to consider is, are the old/new tires the exact same casing? sometimes different casings can affect the amount the sidewalls expand. I'd recommend you ride the new tires for a week or two, then compare your measurements again, making sure you have the exact same pressure in both. Even on brand new tires I have measured differences of a couple millimeters using different pressures.


Yes, all good points and very true. The Bonti's that I've been riding are pretty new, maybe 50 miles or so, but I do understand the stretch aspect of them.

Quick question for ya, these Rovals came off an Epic Marathon, so are these more oriented to XC, less rocky terrain? I use my 429 in some pretty harsh terrain and am wondering if the Havens are better suited. I've built 3 sets of carbon wheels, 2 27.5 from LB and 1 29 Derby rims, so I know how much more terrain abuse carbon wheels can withstand compared to light alloy rims, but just wondering how stout these actually are. They are 32 hole and weigh around 1590g, but I'm not sure what the real intent was for these wheels. Thinking they might be better suited for my LES that sees a little less of the roughest terrain.

What do you think?

Thanks for all your advice and helping the Mt. biking community!!


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a pair of Rovals SL, which I'm the original owner. I ride hard packed single track and for the life of me I cannot keep the rear wheel trued. I have taken it to various bike shops and no one can true the wheel. I have ended up using them with slicks and road use. I spent $1500 on these wheels and this should not be happening to such an expensive set of wheels. Worse set of wheels I have owned.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MTB Pilot said:


> Yes, all good points and very true. The Bonti's that I've been riding are pretty new, maybe 50 miles or so, but I do understand the stretch aspect of them.
> 
> Quick question for ya, these Rovals came off an Epic Marathon, so are these more oriented to XC, less rocky terrain? I use my 429 in some pretty harsh terrain and am wondering if the Havens are better suited. I've built 3 sets of carbon wheels, 2 27.5 from LB and 1 29 Derby rims, so I know how much more terrain abuse carbon wheels can withstand compared to light alloy rims, but just wondering how stout these actually are. They are 32 hole and weigh around 1590g, but I'm not sure what the real intent was for these wheels. Thinking they might be better suited for my LES that sees a little less of the roughest terrain.
> 
> ...


MTB Pilot- The intent for these wheels was originally XC, however, we were going into uncharted territory when we designed these wheels. The goal was to build a very robust set of carbon wheels, and that's why this was the first set of rims we did with zero bead hooks. They tested great, and have been in the market for a few years now, and we've been very pleasantly surprised with their durability, so much so that last year we started using them on some Stumpjumper FSR models. They make just as good of a trail wheel as they do for XC.

To be fair, when we design a wheelset, we have to keep a bell curve of use in mind. We design for a target experience, but sometimes a customer's riding style and terrain, plus desired tire pressure and tire casing, can allow a rider to get away with a lot lighter wheel than what others might use. For instance, on our 2014 Control SL's, we designed these as a very lightweight XC wheelset. One of our Enduro athletes (Curtis Keene) actually rides a set of these Control SL's way beyond their intended experience, and they seem to hold up well for him. He even raced the Sea Otter DH this year on them, mounted to his Enduro. I would NEVER recommend someone try this, but he was willing to risk it since he loves how fast they accelerate because of their super light weight. At the same time, there are other riders out there who may run lower pressures with this same set of wheels, and use an Sworks casing tire (very thin), and maybe not have as much finesse as a pro athlete, and may end up not having as good of luck as he did. There are just too many variables to say definitively that one wheelset will work for every single rider for a given condition.

Sorry this is a bit long winded!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CreativeEdge said:


> I have a pair of Rovals SL, which I'm the original owner. I ride hard packed single track and for the life of me I cannot keep the rear wheel trued. I have taken it to various bike shops and no one can true the wheel. I have ended up using them with slicks and road use. I spent $1500 on these wheels and this should not be happening to such an expensive set of wheels. Worse set of wheels I have owned.


Creative Edge- I apologize for your bad experience with our wheels. I'd also be pretty fed up if I'd spent that kind of money on wheels and they would not stay true. It sounds like you've been to a few shops, and am guessing one of them had to be a Specialized dealer? I'm surprised that if they could not true it, they did not send it to our service center for evaluation. If you are able to, please take the wheel back to the shop you bought it from and have them contact our customer service- these wheels should not be having this kind of issue since we use Pro Lock nipples which have historically done a good job at keeping spokes from detentioning.


----------



## pero_dinamit (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Joe!
I have Roval Traverse wheels bought for my Camber. Front wheel has 15mm hub and I have 9mm fork. Is it possible to buy end caps so I can convert 15mm hub to 9mm TA?

Thanks!


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

Dear Joe!

My adventure with Roval Control Trail SL was sweet but short, as my rim cracked after few months of riding. I'm looking for a replacement, so I'm interested in ERD of mentioned rims. I've measured it manually, but official number would be nice to know.

I'm talking about 26 inch carbon rimmed wheels that came on SWorks Stumpjumpers in 2011 or 2012 (~1280g)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pero_dinamit said:


> Hi Joe!
> I have Roval Traverse wheels bought for my Camber. Front wheel has 15mm hub and I have 9mm fork. Is it possible to buy end caps so I can convert 15mm hub to 9mm TA?
> 
> Thanks!


Pero_dinamit- The Traverse wheels are compatible with 5mm QR(which fit 9mm dropouts), 15mm thru axle, and 20mm thru axle. We don't make a 9mm thru axle end cap for these.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Joe,

Thanks for your time spent on this thread. Very informative and useful for we consumers, particularly given that there is a good deal of misunderstanding out there on many of the topics addressed including the differences between various models. Plus, you have pretty well convinced me to buy a set of the Roval Control Carbons for my current XC bike build project. A few questions:

First, my son recently persuaded me to buy him Control SL 29er wheels for use as a race wheelset on his Epic WC. I bought a pair of the 2011-2012 model (red/white graphic) with brand new rims that had been laced onto used hubs (carbon roval front hub). These supposedly are a special, lighter-weight "Team issue" rim built with 2.0/1.5 Revolution spokes. The set is only 1290g with valves and no rim tape! I was concerned about reliability but thought it would be OK since they seemed solid and would be "race day only" wheels. Well sure enough my kid left them on his bike for riding around because they are so fast and snappy and somehow developed a small impact break in the front rim wall from normal XC riding without known incident. I've since swapped out that wheel with another Control SL wheel (same decals but red/black spokes) but am concerned about the rear wheel from the first set. The questions:

Do you know anything about this "Team issue" rim?

Should I be wary about the remaining rear wheel? I'm wishing I bought a new set, but since I didn't can we send these back to S through our dealer for a crash replacement of the rim?

Separately, my new bike build project is based on a 2013 SW Stumpjumper hardtail frame that has the SID WC Brain fork with 9mm dropouts. I am a big guy (200lbs) and lateral stiffness in the wheel is very important to me, particularly given that I can feel the dramatic difference between my current hardtail with QR RWS skewer (the standard QR with a ratchet on it) versus my FS bike with a similar fork and wheels but 20mm TA. So I am concerned about those 9mm dropouts to the point of considering replacing the fork lowers to get to 15mm TA. Hence, I am very interested in your comment from above in this thread:



Roval Joe said:


> [snip]
> 1) When 15mm thru axles came out, there was not a lot of time spent on dropout design from fork manufacturers, so with our 28mm end caps, we were equally as stiff, but significantly lighter. Over the years, most manufacturers have begun gravitating to 15mm thru designs for xc/trail forks and because of this, they have spent a lot more time refining the DO design and axles as well, so it's now very close between 15mm thru and our 28mm end caps with 5mm qr.
> [snip]


Can you elaborate on this? It seems incredible that the smooth 28mm end cap held between the QR dropouts with that 5mm skewer, even a strong ratcheting one, can equal a 15mm TA in stiffness. I want to believe that I can stay with the 9mm dropout fork with confidence, but looking at the 28mm end caps it seems that they would be prone to sliding around a bit more (as a few people have suggested) than a 15mm TA.

Clearly the 15-20mm TA is the flavor of the day and it is easy to lose sight of the fact that what was "the best" a couple years ago may still actually be the best or pretty close to it. I am just looking to be convinced. Was the Specialized XC team racing on the 9mm QR/28mm end cap combination until the change to 15mm TA with the 2014 model year?

Thanks again for your thoughts and expertise.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Jfloren said:


> Joe,
> 
> Thanks for your time spent on this thread. Very informative and useful for we consumers, particularly given that there is a good deal of misunderstanding out there on many of the topics addressed including the differences between various models. Plus, you have pretty well convinced me to buy a set of the Roval Control Carbons for my current XC bike build project. A few questions:
> 
> ...


Jfloren- happy to help, and glad you find this useful! Ok, let me try to address everything here:
1) regarding your son's wheels, the team layup uses less layers of carbon to get something that was considerably lighter than what was sold. The team requested it, and we tried it for awhile, but decided against continuing to do this because they would break them from time to time. They ended up switching back to the same rims we sell. Your son will likely crack the rear at some point as well. It's unfortunate those wheels somehow made their way to public. Seeing as how they are team wheels, and purchased used, they would not be covered under crash replacement. If you have a relationship with your local Specialized dealer, you might ask them to see if they can get a quote from our customer service to replace the rims?
2) 15mm thru axle vs 28mm end caps. Our factory mtn team did use QR's until model year 2013, when we changed spec on Epic/HT's to 15mm. It does seem hard to believe that you can get nearly the same stiffness out of a large end cap, but when tested in the lab vs the original 15mm thru axle fork designs (prior to 2013), the stiffness was nearly equal and you saved weight from the 28mm end caps vs thru axle. You can think of it this way: Imagine a traffic cone that has a very large diameter base, and think of how hard it would be to tip that cone over. the larger diameter the base, the harder it gets to tip over. If you were to cut the diameter in half, it would be a lot easier to tip over. The same applies with end caps. Standard used to be 19mm, and at 28mm diameter, the stiffness change is huge. That being said, now that the industry is kind of landing on 15mm thru as a standard size, companies are spending a lot more time/effort on those specific fork lower designs, and are getting more weight out and increasing the stiffness. Similar to bike designs over the years (lighter and stiffer). That's why we made the decision to change from QR to 15mm thru axles. The differences you are feeling between your FS bike and HT setup are hard to elaborate on unless I knew your exact setup. "similar" wheels/forks may seem the same, but sometimes small changes can make a big difference. An example of this would be when we were able to push out the flanges on our rear hubs 2mm extra, we were able to get another 10% wheel stiffness. You'd never be able to pick up on that change by looking at the two wheels. But in the end, based on your size and ability to differentiate flex between forks, you might consider changing lowers, or going to a different fork entirely. Sid's are very nice, very light, but even with a 15mm thru axle, and depending on your riding style, they are not a super stiff fork. I have one on my camber at 120mm, but I'm about 160lbs, trying to build the lightest trail bike I can, and can put up with a little flex. If you want something stiffer, it might be worth a look at a fork with a bit stiffer design. It always helps to test ride something, rather than listen to me if you can. I try to encourage everyone to go out and ride something if they are considering buying it, as the proof is usually in the pudding. I realize I'm not doing a good job of convincing you either way, but hopefully this helps and let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Jfloren- happy to help, and glad you find this useful! Ok, let me try to address everything here:
> 1) regarding your son's wheels, the team layup uses less layers of carbon to get something that was considerably lighter than what was sold. The team requested it, and we tried it for awhile, but decided against continuing to do this because they would break them from time to time. They ended up switching back to the same rims we sell. Your son will likely crack the rear at some point as well. It's unfortunate those wheels somehow made their way to public. Seeing as how they are team wheels, and purchased used, they would not be covered under crash replacement. If you have a relationship with your local Specialized dealer, you might ask them to see if they can get a quote from our customer service to replace the rims?
> 2) 15mm thru axle vs 28mm end caps. Our factory mtn team did use QR's until model year 2013, when we changed spec on Epic/HT's to 15mm. It does seem hard to believe that you can get nearly the same stiffness out of a large end cap, but when tested in the lab vs the original 15mm thru axle fork designs (prior to 2013), the stiffness was nearly equal and you saved weight from the 28mm end caps vs thru axle. You can think of it this way: Imagine a traffic cone that has a very large diameter base, and think of how hard it would be to tip that cone over. the larger diameter the base, the harder it gets to tip over. If you were to cut the diameter in half, it would be a lot easier to tip over. The same applies with end caps. Standard used to be 19mm, and at 28mm diameter, the stiffness change is huge. That being said, now that the industry is kind of landing on 15mm thru as a standard size, companies are spending a lot more time/effort on those specific fork lower designs, and are getting more weight out and increasing the stiffness. Similar to bike designs over the years (lighter and stiffer). That's why we made the decision to change from QR to 15mm thru axles. The differences you are feeling between your FS bike and HT setup are hard to elaborate on unless I knew your exact setup. "similar" wheels/forks may seem the same, but sometimes small changes can make a big difference. An example of this would be when we were able to push out the flanges on our rear hubs 2mm extra, we were able to get another 10% wheel stiffness. You'd never be able to pick up on that change by looking at the two wheels. But in the end, based on your size and ability to differentiate flex between forks, you might consider changing lowers, or going to a different fork entirely. Sid's are very nice, very light, but even with a 15mm thru axle, and depending on your riding style, they are not a super stiff fork. I have one on my camber at 120mm, but I'm about 160lbs, trying to build the lightest trail bike I can, and can put up with a little flex. If you want something stiffer, it might be worth a look at a fork with a bit stiffer design. It always helps to test ride something, rather than listen to me if you can. I try to encourage everyone to go out and ride something if they are considering buying it, as the proof is usually in the pudding. I realize I'm not doing a good job of convincing you either way, but hopefully this helps and let me know if you have any further questions.


Roval Joe - great information here and since I am about the same weight as you and have a similar bike set-up and based in NorCal wondering which wheels you typically run on your Camber? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Roval Joe,

I have purchased a used set of Control trail SL with the red stickers and red spoke nipples to color match my Specialized 2013 camber expert EVO. I am really happy with the new carbon wheelset . My LBS said they were in great shape (Had them inspect them and mounted ). The Rear wheel fit perfectly .They are replacing the OEM control trails that have an OS28 end caps for the front wheel. My new Carbon control trailsl must have came from a specialized with a fox fork and has the OS24 end caps. These still fit fine on my Rockshox SID forks but I would much rather have the OS28mm end caps to provide a bit more rigidity.

They do not swap out out as the new (Used) roval carbon trailsl front wheel's hub is bigger in diameter so the OS28mm end caps from my OEM front wheel do not fir the hub of the carbon control trail Sl.

is there a special end caps like the OS28mm that are a bigger in diameter on the hub side ?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe - great information here and since I am about the same weight as you and have a similar bike set-up and based in NorCal wondering which wheels you typically run on your Camber? Thanks for your help.


mike_mtn- I'm running Control SL's on my Camber. These will lighten up your ride considerably!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jnicosia said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I have purchased a used set of Control trail SL with the red stickers and red spoke nipples to color match my Specialized 2013 camber expert EVO. I am really happy with the new carbon wheelset . My LBS said they were in great shape (Had them inspect them and mounted ). The Rear wheel fit perfectly .They are replacing the OEM control trails that have an OS28 end caps for the front wheel. My new Carbon control trailsl must have came from a specialized with a fox fork and has the OS24 end caps. These still fit fine on my Rockshox SID forks but I would much rather have the OS28mm end caps to provide a bit more rigidity.
> 
> ...


jnicosia- yeah, your old wheel is using a different front hub than your new front wheel. For the SL's you just bought, you'll need to have the shop order new end caps, the part number for these is S125900004


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> Jfloren- [snip]
> 2) 15mm thru axle vs 28mm end caps. Our factory mtn team did use QR's until model year 2013, when we changed spec on Epic/HT's to 15mm. It does seem hard to believe that you can get nearly the same stiffness out of a large end cap, but when tested in the lab vs the original 15mm thru axle fork designs (prior to 2013), the stiffness was nearly equal and you saved weight from the 28mm end caps vs thru axle. You can think of it this way: Imagine a traffic cone that has a very large diameter base, and think of how hard it would be to tip that cone over. the larger diameter the base, the harder it gets to tip over. If you were to cut the diameter in half, it would be a lot easier to tip over. The same applies with end caps. Standard used to be 19mm, and at 28mm diameter, the stiffness change is huge. That being said, now that the industry is kind of landing on 15mm thru as a standard size, companies are spending a lot more time/effort on those specific fork lower designs, and are getting more weight out and increasing the stiffness. Similar to bike designs over the years (lighter and stiffer). That's why we made the decision to change from QR to 15mm thru axles. The differences you are feeling between your FS bike and HT setup are hard to elaborate on unless I knew your exact setup. "similar" wheels/forks may seem the same, but sometimes small changes can make a big difference. An example of this would be when we were able to push out the flanges on our rear hubs 2mm extra, we were able to get another 10% wheel stiffness. You'd never be able to pick up on that change by looking at the two wheels. But in the end, based on your size and ability to differentiate flex between forks, you might consider changing lowers, or going to a different fork entirely. Sid's are very nice, very light, but even with a 15mm thru axle, and depending on your riding style, they are not a super stiff fork. I have one on my camber at 120mm, but I'm about 160lbs, trying to build the lightest trail bike I can, and can put up with a little flex. If you want something stiffer, it might be worth a look at a fork with a bit stiffer design. It always helps to test ride something, rather than listen to me if you can. I try to encourage everyone to go out and ride something if they are considering buying it, as the proof is usually in the pudding. I realize I'm not doing a good job of convincing you either way, but hopefully this helps and let me know if you have any further questions.


Thanks Joe. So, here are specs on my bikes:

1. 2010 Stumpjumper Marathon M5 hardtail with 90mm travel 2012 SID RCT3 fork, 9mm QR dropouts, handbuilt Stan's Flows with DT350 hubs and DT Competition spokes/Prolock nips, using a DT RWS ratcheting skewer to hold the wheel in. Hub end caps are normal 9mm QR style with teeth to grip the inside of the dropouts. This is an excellent bike and I have it completely dialed for me, but the wheels are way too heavy and the front end has noticeably more flex as compared to:

2. 2013 SC Tallboy LTc with 140mm 2013 Revelation RCT3 fork, 20mm TA, stock Frequency i23 rims with DT350 hubs and DT 14/15 spokes. Despite the longer travel fork and almost-as-good wheels, this bike has substantially more lateral stiffness in the front. It is the difference between "good" and "very good." I can't believe that is all from the tapered head tube and better headset, and I am assuming that the fork stiffness of Revelation vs. SID is not that much greater (stanchion diameter is the same, what is gained in heavier duty crown here is probably lost in length). Am I wrong in thinking the 20mm TA is the major difference?

Anyhow, I would love to have this kind of stiffness on my XC bike, or as close to it as I can get without a real weight penalty. As noted, I am building up a SW Stumpjumper HT, and was considering swapping out the lowers on the Brain SID fork for a 15mm TA. But it sounds like you think the Carbon Control wheels with 28mm end cap for QR would get me to the same place with the current fork lowers as-is.

Your illustration about the base of a cone is very helpful, and I get it. For that to work, however, the bases of the cone (the end caps) must be immobile in the dropouts. And that is where I still am a bit confused as to how those smooth end caps can work without slopping around in hard cornering. Is that not a real concern if I have the skewer ratcheted down good and tight?

Last question -- my SID fork has been used with a traditional 9mm QR hub interface, so it has minor indentations in the paint on the inside of the QR dropouts from where the teeth dug in. Nothing serious, about the same as you would see on any bike that has been ridden. Should I assume that will make no difference in the effectiveness of the 28mm end caps?

Thanks again for putting up with all these questions. It is good to hear from someone who really knows their stuff.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Jfloren said:


> Thanks Joe. So, here are specs on my bikes:
> 
> 1. 2010 Stumpjumper Marathon M5 hardtail with 90mm travel 2012 SID RCT3 fork, 9mm QR dropouts, handbuilt Stan's Flows with DT350 hubs and DT Competition spokes/Prolock nips, using a DT RWS ratcheting skewer to hold the wheel in. Hub end caps are normal 9mm QR style with teeth to grip the inside of the dropouts. This is an excellent bike and I have it completely dialed for me, but the wheels are way too heavy and the front end has noticeably more flex as compared to:
> 
> ...


Jfloren- I think we're working on a record for most words traded back and forth in this thread! You have a lot of good questions. OK, here we go:
Stiffness difference between XC and trail bikes- to summarize, you will not get the same kind of stiffness from a Sid on your HT as you have from your Tallboy setup. A lot more than just stanchions/axles is determining stiffness here: 1) Revelation crowns and lowers are designed to be stiffer than a sid so you are gaining some stiffness there. 2)I'm not sure of the stiffness difference between the two wheelsets you have, but it's safe to say there could be a difference there. While I can't bullet point list out all the things that would/could make a difference in stiffness between your two setups, I can confidently say that the Sid with a 15mm thru axle is going to be the same/similar stiffness to your Tallboy/Revelation setup. The 15mm thru axle just does not make that huge of a difference by itself, and there are limitations to the chassis design of the Sid since it's a focused XC race fork (RS is trying to get as many grams out as possible).

for the second part- stiffness difference between 15mm thru and OS end caps: the teeth in a 19mm end caps and smoothness on the OS end caps don't really make a difference because the end caps can rotate independently anyhow. It's the diameter itself that lends to side to side stiffness change (rocking, not rotating). That being said, if you check out the hub for the RS1 fork that is upside down, they put teeth in their OS endcaps because the end caps are actually held together inside the hub (part of their proprietary design), and they have to do that because the fork has no stiffening arch because it's upside down, and the legs can twist very easily w/out that feature, unlike a standard for like you are running. I know I'm not doing a very good job of explaining this by writing it out, but hopefully some of this makes sense? You might feel a slight increase by going to the 15mm lowers, but again, you are not going to get a similar stiffness up front to what you have on your Tallboy.

let me know if this helps?


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Joe. That's very helpful.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> mike_mtn- I'm running Control SL's on my Camber. These will lighten up your ride considerably!


Roval Joe - at 1370g those are very light wheels! Also, what tires do you run on your Camber in super dry months? Thanks again!


----------



## neiloxford (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have changed frame to a Blur LTc with Revelation 150mm forks. I have the 2011 Roval Control SL carbon wheels. Do you think they will be strong enough with this type of bike as I weigh just under 90Kg. 

Would getting new stronger spokes on them help/be possible? I would be thinking of rebuilding with DT competition straightpull for extra strength.

Thanks again for your help, Neil


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> jnicosia- yeah, your old wheel is using a different front hub than your new front wheel. For the SL's you just bought, you'll need to have the shop order new end caps, the part number for these is S125900004


Thanks Joe! Part is ordered. I had another question though, after a long weekend of riding hard I noticed a wobble in front wheel. Put it in my truing stand and it seems as if the one spoke is loose and it won't tighten . Probably stripped out .

Can you assist me in the proper part order number for those black spokes and the red nipples ?

Can I order from my LBS or can I get from DT ?


----------



## Jrcamp3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr. Roval, I have a 2013 SJ EVO Comp 29. It has a 20mm front hub. I want to install a Pike fork which uses a 15mm axle only. I was told by my LBS that Roval doesn't manufacture 15mm end caps for that front hub and I'd need a new hub or new wheel. Are there in fact 15mm end caps for that hub? If so what would the part numbers be? Thanks for your help!


----------



## havnfun (May 28, 2014)

hello Rovaljoe.I have 2014 roval carbon control 29 wheels from a 2014 epic carbon world cup.What are the spoke lengths for those wheels please.It is the DT Supercomp straight pull.My dealer wants $6 per spoke but does not have super comps,just revolution spokes.


----------



## emccallum (Jan 11, 2011)

Roval Joe/everyone,
What a great thread. I have a 2013 Sworks epic 29 with Roval carbon control SL wheels. The wheels have about 2k miles and have been great. I love them with the Racing Ralph tires. Standard QR.

Lately I noticed a slight lateral play in the front wheel. Removed the end caps and the bearing looks clean, axle is tight. I can note a slight play in the end caps and I am thinking they may have some wear. It came with another set of end caps for a thru hub fork, so I am going to try and mount it up to another bike and see if that narrows it down to the end caps being worn. 

I am over an hour from a Specialized dealer, so I am wondering if there is any place online I can order these end caps? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm extremely upset with the Specialized warranty department. I purchased a set of Carbon Roval Mountain bike rims from a bike shop of theirs last February and had the front rim fail on me last month. After sitting on my rims for 2 weeks they deny my claim by saying it was from a heat source from being to close to a car muffler. My bike is only stored in a garage and it is never placed near a car muffler or any other heat source not even when its on a bike rack. The deformation in the carbon came from the freaking nipple ripping out of the wheel. So much for lifetime warranty... 360 bucks for a new rim that I'm not paying.


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

*2015 roval control sl and rs1 fork*

Hello Roval Joe

I want to know if the 2015 s-works models will come with the rs1 fork.. if not I will keep my 2014 control sl wheelset. I really love these wheels, but if in 2015 bikes come with that rs1, this wheelset will be like obsolete to use with the rs1 fork or I can buy a roval 24 hole rs1 compatible hub??!! I dont know what to do!!! bro we have to take some decisions about it thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jnicosia said:


> Thanks Joe! Part is ordered. I had another question though, after a long weekend of riding hard I noticed a wobble in front wheel. Put it in my truing stand and it seems as if the one spoke is loose and it won't tighten . Probably stripped out .
> 
> Can you assist me in the proper part order number for those black spokes and the red nipples ?
> 
> Can I order from my LBS or can I get from DT ?


jnicosia- you can order these thru your dealer if they do not have them in stock. We created a Roval service kit that has the spokes you need, and many shops have them. I've posted a link to the kit earlier in this thread if you want to have a look for yourself?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Jrcamp3 said:


> Mr. Roval, I have a 2013 SJ EVO Comp 29. It has a 20mm front hub. I want to install a Pike fork which uses a 15mm axle only. I was told by my LBS that Roval doesn't manufacture 15mm end caps for that front hub and I'd need a new hub or new wheel. Are there in fact 15mm end caps for that hub? If so what would the part numbers be? Thanks for your help!


Jrcamp3- Sorry, the front hub you have is not a Roval hub, so there are no conversion end caps for your wheel. Not sure on your timeline for needing to get a replacement wheel, but we'll have something new and affordable coming soon which would. Keep your eyes out for some details in the press next week.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

havnfun said:


> hello Rovaljoe.I have 2014 roval carbon control 29 wheels from a 2014 epic carbon world cup.What are the spoke lengths for those wheels please.It is the DT Supercomp straight pull.My dealer wants $6 per spoke but does not have super comps,just revolution spokes.


havnfun- I've posted a link to our Roval service kit earlier in this thread that will give you spoke lengths for all of our current wheels including yours. Have a look at it, and let me know if you have any questions. To note though, Control Carbon wheels use Revolution spokes, not Supercomp.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

emccallum said:


> Roval Joe/everyone,
> What a great thread. I have a 2013 Sworks epic 29 with Roval carbon control SL wheels. The wheels have about 2k miles and have been great. I love them with the Racing Ralph tires. Standard QR.
> 
> Lately I noticed a slight lateral play in the front wheel. Removed the end caps and the bearing looks clean, axle is tight. I can note a slight play in the end caps and I am thinking they may have some wear. It came with another set of end caps for a thru hub fork, so I am going to try and mount it up to another bike and see if that narrows it down to the end caps being worn.
> ...


emccallum- unfortunately we do not offer the end caps for purchase online. That being said though, I've never seen an end cap wear out. After 2K miles of off road riding, it is more likely that your bearings are worn and they just need to be replaced. This should be done with a proper bearing tool, so it would be best to take to a Specialized dealer, or if you have access to such a tool, the link that I've posted to our service information will show you which bearings are needed.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

PainkillerSPE said:


> I'm extremely upset with the Specialized warranty department. I purchased a set of Carbon Roval Mountain bike rims from a bike shop of theirs last February and had the front rim fail on me last month. After sitting on my rims for 2 weeks they deny my claim by saying it was from a heat source from being to close to a car muffler. My bike is only stored in a garage and it is never placed near a car muffler or any other heat source not even when its on a bike rack. The deformation in the carbon came from the freaking nipple ripping out of the wheel. So much for lifetime warranty... 360 bucks for a new rim that I'm not paying.


PainkillerSPE- Could you do me a favor and PM me with some photos of your rim where the damage is? I can give you a second opinion. Also, I think you were given some bad information about replacement cost. Our crash replacement program for rims is half the cost of what you are mentioning. Like I said, PM me, and I'll do my best to help you from there. Thanks, and sorry for the bad experience!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Hello Roval Joe
> 
> I want to know if the 2015 s-works models will come with the rs1 fork.. if not I will keep my 2014 control sl wheelset. I really love these wheels, but if in 2015 bikes come with that rs1, this wheelset will be like obsolete to use with the rs1 fork or I can buy a roval 24 hole rs1 compatible hub??!! I dont know what to do!!! bro we have to take some decisions about it thanks


andresco50- As much as I'd like to give you a simple answer, you are asking me to provide information about our model year 2015 bike lineup one month prior to when we introduce it to our dealers. Unfortunately I can't confirm or deny the rs1 spec.

What I can tell you is this: your current wheelset will not work with an RS1 fork. BUT- we are making a Control SL "Torque Tube" wheelset for aftermarket purchase which will be available later this summer, and this is specifically for the RS1 fork. it is basically the same as the standard Control SL, but uses the SRAM "predictable steering" front hub, and the front rim is drilled specifically for it. You WILL NOT be able to simply lace any RS1 compatible front hub into a standard Control SL rim because of the spoke angles being different.


----------



## emccallum (Jan 11, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> emccallum- unfortunately we do not offer the end caps for purchase online. That being said though, I've never seen an end cap wear out. After 2K miles of off road riding, it is more likely that your bearings are worn and they just need to be replaced. This should be done with a proper bearing tool, so it would be best to take to a Specialized dealer, or if you have access to such a tool, the link that I've posted to our service information will show you which bearings are needed.


Thanks for the reply. You were correct, the R bearing was toast. I got some new bearings and pressed them in, all is well again. Very, very slight lateral play, but nothing like it was before. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

The 2012 SX trail came with Roval DH wheels. Are they standard 142x12 or 142+? Are the front hubs convertible to 15qr?


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> andresco50- As much as I'd like to give you a simple answer, you are asking me to provide information about our model year 2015 bike lineup one month prior to when we introduce it to our dealers. Unfortunately I can't confirm or deny the rs1 spec.
> 
> What I can tell you is this: your current wheelset will not work with an RS1 fork. BUT- we are making a Control SL "Torque Tube" wheelset for aftermarket purchase which will be available later this summer, and this is specifically for the RS1 fork. it is basically the same as the standard Control SL, but uses the SRAM "predictable steering" front hub, and the front rim is drilled specifically for it. You WILL NOT be able to simply lace any RS1 compatible front hub into a standard Control SL rim because of the spoke angles being different.


Thanks for the response! is cool yeah but the rs1 is heavier than my actual brain carbon fork and the compatible hub is heavier too so little disappointed about that fork but is innovation....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The big problem in the 90's for USD forks was having to still have a brake arch for the rim brakes.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Need some help/advice. Have a set of 2013 Roval Control 29ers...the lighter weight alloy XC wheel set. Standard 135 rear/9mm front. Love these wheels and have put ~1000 miles on them. Recently, I have been breaking spokes on the rear wheel..1 per ride. Wheel is not damaged, spokes are just breaking off at the head. Been both drive/non-drive side..not just one side. Wheel doesn't appear to have tension issues. Any ideas? Could just be I have met the service life of the spokes? This is on a Stumpjumper Evo HT - not doing DH or anything and I am very much a "float like a butterfly/sting like a bee" type of rider. I weigh 165. They are set up tubeless..run 26 psi on the back with a Renegade 1.95. Help!


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I see Roval Traverse Fatties have been announced. Any idea when the carbon ones will actually be available to dealers and estimated delivery dates?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Todd, thanks for clarifying. We are working on something that should help our customers out with this right now. Please be patient and I should have some news within the next couple of weeks.


Any update on this one Joe? Seems there are a lot of owners dealing with this issue. Not sure if it's regional or a product wide problem. I suggested he get the wheel relaced using Brass nipples.


----------



## checocc (Sep 15, 2005)

im also interested, is that the $1,200.- roval control replacement for 2015? or is there something else to wait for even cheaper? since last roval traverse sl where around $1,650.- and this new ones are $1,400.- 
i like price drops


dan4jeepin said:


> I see Roval Traverse Fatties have been announced. Any idea when the carbon ones will actually be available to dealers and estimated delivery dates?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> The 2012 SX trail came with Roval DH wheels. Are they standard 142x12 or 142+? Are the front hubs convertible to 15qr?


Mr. Lynch- these were standard 142, and are not convertible. They are only Roval rims, not a Roval handbuilt wheelset.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Need some help/advice. Have a set of 2013 Roval Control 29ers...the lighter weight alloy XC wheel set. Standard 135 rear/9mm front. Love these wheels and have put ~1000 miles on them. Recently, I have been breaking spokes on the rear wheel..1 per ride. Wheel is not damaged, spokes are just breaking off at the head. Been both drive/non-drive side..not just one side. Wheel doesn't appear to have tension issues. Any ideas? Could just be I have met the service life of the spokes? This is on a Stumpjumper Evo HT - not doing DH or anything and I am very much a "float like a butterfly/sting like a bee" type of rider. I weigh 165. They are set up tubeless..run 26 psi on the back with a Renegade 1.95. Help!


TiGeo- the set of wheels you have is not a Roval wheelset, they just use the Roval rim. That being said, they are not anywhere close to being at the end of their service life. I'd like you to take the wheelset to the shop you bought the bike from and have them return it to our customer service team for an evaluation to see what the issue is. Can you please PM me with details on which shop you'll be going thru so I can give the customer service team a heads up on this? Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Need some help/advice. Have a set of 2013 Roval Control 29ers...the lighter weight alloy XC wheel set. Standard 135 rear/9mm front. Love these wheels and have put ~1000 miles on them. Recently, I have been breaking spokes on the rear wheel..1 per ride. Wheel is not damaged, spokes are just breaking off at the head. Been both drive/non-drive side..not just one side. Wheel doesn't appear to have tension issues. Any ideas? Could just be I have met the service life of the spokes? This is on a Stumpjumper Evo HT - not doing DH or anything and I am very much a "float like a butterfly/sting like a bee" type of rider. I weigh 165. They are set up tubeless..run 26 psi on the back with a Renegade 1.95. Help!


TiGeo- Sorry, I re-read your post and realize that you are using the true Roval wheelset on your bike, I was assuming you had the OE set that came with the bike on there. I'd still like you to go thru customer service, so we can see what is going on here. Sorry for the confusion, and please PM me with shop info. thanks!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

No..these are the aftermarket Roval wheels not the OEM that use the Roval rim and generic hubs.

Edit...you got it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> Any update on this one Joe? Seems there are a lot of owners dealing with this issue. Not sure if it's regional or a product wide problem. I suggested he get the wheel relaced using Brass nipples.


Todd, thanks for checking back on this. We are working on it, and will have something as soon as possible. We are setting things up on our end first and I'll let you know details as soon as we're ready. Do not be afraid to keep hounding me on this one.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dan4jeepin said:


> I see Roval Traverse Fatties have been announced. Any idea when the carbon ones will actually be available to dealers and estimated delivery dates?


dan4jeepin- I do not know the exact date, but they should be available within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

checocc said:


> im also interested, is that the $1,200.- roval control replacement for 2015? or is there something else to wait for even cheaper? since last roval traverse sl where around $1,650.- and this new ones are $1,400.-
> i like price drops


checocc- The Control Carbon wheels ($1200) will still be in the line, so Traverse Fatties are not a replacement. Nothing coming cheaper, so order up when they are available, which should be in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

To those of you who saw the Traverse fatties being launched today, let me know if you have any questions about them. Lots of new stuff going on, happy to explain if anyone has further questions!


----------



## MK2014 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, what are the front/rear hub bearing dimensions for Roval 2014 Control SL carbon 29 142+ wheelset (front hub 24 spoke 15mm, rear hub 28 spoke 142+ XD driver body XX1) ?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> To those of you who saw the Traverse fatties being launched today, let me know if you have any questions about them. Lots of new stuff going on, happy to explain if anyone has further questions!


Any chance these will be standard on the 2015 S-Works Enduro?


----------



## checocc (Sep 15, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> checocc- The Control Carbon wheels ($1200) will still be in the line, so Traverse Fatties are not a replacement. Nothing coming cheaper, so order up when they are available, which should be in the next 3 weeks.


will the $1,200.- wheels come with new decals for 2015 too?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MK2014 said:


> Hi, what are the front/rear hub bearing dimensions for Roval 2014 Control SL carbon 29 142+ wheelset (front hub 24 spoke 15mm, rear hub 28 spoke 142+ XD driver body XX1) ?


here you go:
Rear Hub: 6902, 15/28/7mm, qty 2. XD Driver:6802, 15/24/5mm, qty 2. 
Front Hub:6803, 17/26/7mm


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rondre3000 said:


> Any chance these will be standard on the 2015 S-Works Enduro?


rondre3000, like a request I had last week about bike spec, I'm not at liberty to confirm bike specs prior to launching. That being said, we'll launch all our '15 bikes in less than a month, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

checocc said:


> will the $1,200.- wheels come with new decals for 2015 too?


checocc- great question. The vinyl decals is something that will be exclusive to the Traverse SL's for '15. Seems like we could just slap some vinyl decals on our other models also, but there are some reasons we cannot. If this works well with Traverse, we'll likely migrate other platforms to this also as we update them.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> rondre3000, like a request I had last week about bike spec, I'm not at liberty to confirm bike specs prior to launching. That being said, we'll launch all our '15 bikes in less than a month, so keep your eyes peeled!


My bad, must have missed that post. Thank you so much for your help tho. Been on the fence about picking up an Enduro this week or waiting!

-R.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe - at 1370g those are very light wheels! Also, what tires do you run on your Camber in super dry months? Thanks again!


Hi Roval Joe: just circling back as never got your reply on which tires you run on your Camber and Control SL's for very dry, loose conditions?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Hi Roval Joe: just circling back as never got your reply on which tires you run on your Camber and Control SL's for very dry, loose conditions?


mike mtn- my apologies. When it's loose and dry like it is now, I'll run a Butcher front/Purgatory rear, both control casing. This combo adds significant weight, but the traction payoff is worth it. Once the trails start getting a little moisture, I'll go back to Purgatory front and Ground Control rear. And I'll run both of those setups tubeless.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> mike mtn- my apologies. When it's loose and dry like it is now, I'll run a Butcher front/Purgatory rear, both control casing. This combo adds significant weight, but the traction payoff is worth it. Once the trails start getting a little moisture, I'll go back to Purgatory front and Ground Control rear. And I'll run both of those setups tubeless.


Roval Joe - I have the Purgatory Grid 2Bliss rear tire now and traction is fantastic but there is a bit of a weight penalty over an XC tire. I bought the new Grid a few months ago for the protection in rocky areas and after weighing the Control and Grid casing tires found only 20g weight difference. Look forward to trying the Butcher when my front tire wears out. Thanks!


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> To those of you who saw the Traverse fatties being launched today, let me know if you have any questions about them. Lots of new stuff going on, happy to explain if anyone has further questions!


Roval Joe - are the Traverse fattie 29 SL's lighter than the Control Carbon 29 set-up for tubeless? How do the Fattie's and Control Carbon's compare strength-wise? Do the Fattie SL's use alloy or brass nipples? Does DT Swiss sell that 6 degree engagement hub elsewhere or is it only available on Roval wheels? Thanks.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

mike_mtn said:


> Does DT Swiss sell that 6 degree engagement hub elsewhere or is it only available on Roval wheels? Thanks.


You can replace the star ratchets in any DT hub with the 54 tooth versions. Trek uses them and you can order a set for $120 list from a dealer.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe - are the Traverse fattie 29 SL's lighter than the Control Carbon 29 set-up for tubeless? How do the Fattie's and Control Carbon's compare strength-wise? Do the Fattie SL's use alloy or brass nipples? Does DT Swiss sell that 6 degree engagement hub elsewhere or is it only available on Roval wheels? Thanks.


mike_mtn- as eb1888 states above, you can get the 54t star ratchet through DT, but to clarify, it will NOT go in any DT hub, only 240 based or 350 based hubs. To answer your other questions, the Fatties are a bit more robust than Control Carbons, but both wheels do very well in resisting impact damage. All Roval wheels use DT alloy pro lock hex head nipples. The Fatties are slightly heavier than Control Carbons, it's important to note that we are advertising weights of all our new wheels WITHOUT our rim strips, while our previous models have the strip weight included. Reason for this is that there are options now for setting up tubeless (plugs or strips), and the weights are quite different.


----------



## mike_mtn (Jan 31, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> mike_mtn- as eb1888 states above, you can get the 54t star ratchet through DT, but to clarify, it will NOT go in any DT hub, only 240 based or 350 based hubs. To answer your other questions, the Fatties are a bit more robust than Control Carbons, but both wheels do very well in resisting impact damage. All Roval wheels use DT alloy pro lock hex head nipples. The Fatties are slightly heavier than Control Carbons, it's important to note that we are advertising weights of all our new wheels WITHOUT our rim strips, while our previous models have the strip weight included. Reason for this is that there are options now for setting up tubeless (plugs or strips), and the weights are quite different.


Roval Joe and eb1888 - thank you for the helpful info.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> mike_mtn- as eb1888 states above, you can get the 54t star ratchet through DT, but to clarify, it will NOT go in any DT hub, only 240 based or 350 based hubs. To answer your other questions, the Fatties are a bit more robust than Control Carbons, but both wheels do very well in resisting impact damage. All Roval wheels use DT alloy pro lock hex head nipples. The Fatties are slightly heavier than Control Carbons, it's important to note that we are advertising weights of all our new wheels WITHOUT our rim strips, while our previous models have the strip weight included. Reason for this is that there are options now for setting up tubeless (plugs or strips), and the weights are quite different.


What is the advantage of using one over the other with regard to rim strips vs the new plugs on the new Fatties?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

mike_mtn said:


> Roval Joe and eb1888 - thank you for the helpful info.


From my own experience with the 36t star ratchets the 54s will go in any hub currently using star ratchets, it's a dropin change. That includes my 340 hubs and those expensive ceramic bearing 180s. Some hubs don't take changeable endcaps, so be careful. You can order from a Trek dealer also. They will not go in the Traverse Fattie aluminum hub. It uses pawls not star ratchets.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

montananate said:


> What is the advantage of using one over the other with regard to rim strips vs the new plugs on the new Fatties?


Mainly weight. An estimated 70+ grams for rim strips on the Fatties, while the plugs come in at under 30 (in the 20's IIRC).

-R.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rondre3000 said:


> Mainly weight. An estimated 70+ grams for rim strips on the Fatties, while the plugs come in at under 30 (in the 20's IIRC).
> 
> -R.


rondre3000- thanks for paying attention and catching that! basically we wanted to provide a lighter option for riders who wanted to get every gram out of their wheelset. Of course you could use a lightweight tape also, but some people do not like using tape, so it's just another light option. Total weight on plugs for one set of wheels is 12g.


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Roval Joe - are there end caps that fit the new Fattie front wheel for 9mm quick release? I know 15mm would be better, but my fork is qr at this time.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

KonaSS said:


> Hey Roval Joe - are there end caps that fit the new Fattie front wheel for 9mm quick release? I know 15mm would be better, but my fork is qr at this time.


KonaSS- there are end caps available for you to use a standard 5mm QR with the Fatties, but not a 9mm QR.


----------



## havnfun (May 28, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> havnfun- I've posted a link to our Roval service kit earlier in this thread that will give you spoke lengths for all of our current wheels including yours. Have a look at it, and let me know if you have any questions. To note though, Control Carbon wheels use Revolution spokes, not Supercomp.


Roval Joe the Specialized web site states super comp when I look at the specs for that bike.I'm confused.Thank


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

havnfun said:


> Roval Joe the Specialized web site states super comp when I look at the specs for that bike.I'm confused.Thank


havnfun- The website listing for that bike has an error in it, my apologies for that. Control wheels definitely use Revolution spokes.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

I see that the Traverse Fattie SL has 6 degrees of engagement. Any idea what the engagement on the aluminum Traverse Fattie is? Thanks for the info!


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Should be the same hub so engagement will be the same.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

c-wal said:


> Should be the same hub so engagement will be the same.


They are different hubs. Aluminum version has pawls rather than star rachet.


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-roval-traverse-fattie-wheels-2015.html


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotcha -- appreciate the help. Unfortunately, the internet sometimes contradicts itself:

New Roval Traverse Fattie wheels revealed - BikeRadar

"The rear wheel [traverse fattie] features the new DT Swiss 360 hub, which uses a 3-pawl mechanism rather than the Star Ratchet, but is still compatible with the XD Driver body. Rear axle compatibility covers the usual 135mm and 142x12mm, but unlike their carbon counterparts, there's no 142+ option here."


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Absolutly agree with you there. They all make mistakes but some sources seem to be better than others.
Maybe the dt360 is a new hub though; although I would not expect specialized to deviate much from their current offerings in regards to hub choice on that particular wheel.
Purely e-speculation on my part though...


----------



## bw_young (Apr 3, 2011)

Joe, I have a 2012 Epic with control 29 SL. I managed to break the front rim. I want to rebuild the wheel with the current MY Control 29SL, and will also rebuild the rear wheel with same. The Specialized LBS says rims are available but to convert from the 2012 to current MY rim I will need new spokes, also that I would need to buy a full box of spokes for whichever lengths. Can you provide the spoke lengths front and rear so I can rebuild the wheel myself?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey there Roval Joe, you astounding font of information!

I have a rear 142+ Roval Control Trail 29 SL vintage 2012 (with red graphics) that I am pretty hard on, since it has ended up on my more rugged, long travel bike.

After two hard-earned broken spokes, I plan to rebuild the wheel with new spokes, which appear from the chart to be DT Supercomp 15G in 299 and 302 lengths.

Could you confirm these lengths before I order, and also could you recommend a 14G alternative for a bit more beef?

Thanks!


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

@c-wal I've come around to your line of thinking. Any idea what the engagement is on the standard "dt Swiss internals"?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Spillway said:


> Any idea what the engagement is on the standard "dt Swiss internals"?


Standard is 18 POE, There is a 36 POE upgrade ratchet, but now from Bontrager there is 54 POE available and in reading some articles that ratchet is going to be used in the Specialized wheel. If the quote "dt Swiss internals" is being quoted from Specialized website in the past it has meant either 18t or 36t, I've gotten them both ways from them. In the future it could mean 54T. Truthfully that quote is probably meant for the design itself, and not the number of tooth ratchets in them.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Spillway said:


> I see that the Traverse Fattie SL has 6 degrees of engagement. Any idea what the engagement on the aluminum Traverse Fattie is? Thanks for the info!


Spillway, you have a good question, and I'll have to get back to you on this as I don't know off the top of my head. To be clear, this hub uses a pawl mechanism, which is different than the star ratchet system like a 240 or 350 based hub uses. I'll have an answer for you shortly.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Roval Joe - Do you have any idea "when" the Fattie SL Wheels are slated to begin shipping???


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Spillway said:


> Gotcha -- appreciate the help. Unfortunately, the internet sometimes contradicts itself:
> 
> New Roval Traverse Fattie wheels revealed - BikeRadar
> 
> "The rear wheel [traverse fattie] features the new DT Swiss 360 hub, which uses a 3-pawl mechanism rather than the Star Ratchet, but is still compatible with the XD Driver body. Rear axle compatibility covers the usual 135mm and 142x12mm, but unlike their carbon counterparts, there's no 142+ option here."


Hi Spillway, thanks for your patience! 360 hubs have 15 degrees of engagement. For perspective, this is in between the 36t engagement and 18t engagement of the 240 based star ratchets.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Joe! Couldn't have found that info anywhere else. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

DMFT said:


> Roval Joe - Do you have any idea "when" the Fattie SL Wheels are slated to begin shipping???


DMFT- the first shipment of SL Fatties went out just over a week ago, and are in shops now.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Spillway, thanks for your patience! 360 hubs have 15 degrees of engagement. For perspective, this is in between the 36t engagement and 18t engagement of the 240 based star ratchets.


As a follow-up, do you have rim weights for the AL fattie rim? I know they arent sold as rim-only, but I'm curious how the weight is roughly distributed. Thank you again.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Roval Joe, I posted this last week, but am re-posting in case you missed it over the holiday weekend.

I have a rear 142+ Roval Control Trail 29 SL vintage 2012 (with red graphics) that I am pretty hard on, since it has ended up on my more rugged, long travel bike.

After two hard-earned broken spokes, I plan to rebuild the wheel with new spokes, which appear from the Roval chart to be DT Supercomp 15G in 299 and 302 lengths.

Could you confirm these lengths before I order, and also could you recommend a 14G alternative for a bit more beef?

Thanks!


----------



## Gose (Feb 6, 2012)

Roval Joe,
I searched the entire sticky, but could not find the info I am looking for.

I have a 2013 Stumpjumper FSR Comp (26"). The bike came stock with a Roval Control Trail (alloy) wheelset. The Specialized website lists these as having "New Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4x-sealed cartridge bearing" hub, however your detailed spreadsheet lists these as "DT Swiss based". The rear thru bolt has a DT Swiss label on it? Is the rear hub in fact a DT swiss product worthy of rebuilding or this a ride-break-dispose quality product like the rest of Specialized HiLo labeled hubs?

I was recently won new wheelset build with Hope Pro hubs and I am debating on either replacing the Rovals (26) or the stock wheels from my 29er with this free set. I would hate to get another (comparable) set of 26 inch wheels if they are already a quality set.


----------



## bryanlrsn7 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp Alloy. Came with Roval 29er wheels with 26mm eyelets. (what is the full name of these wheels? Control? ) Also Anyone know 1) if these are tubeless compatible 2) if so, what width tubeless rim tape do i need? 

Thank you.


----------



## Freemincer (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Joe,

I wonder if you can help- I've been trying to get 15mm front adaptors for my Roval Traversee ELs- the very first version, as pictured here:
http://www.feedthehabit.com/mountain-biking/roval-traverse-el-all-mountain-wheelset-review/

My specialized dealer is doing their best but they've sent me the wrong adaptors and now seem really confused. Do you know the part numbers? It'd be a big help!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

bryanlrsn7 said:


> I have a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp Alloy. Came with Roval 29er wheels with 26mm eyelets. (what is the full name of these wheels? Control? ) Also Anyone know 1) if these are tubeless compatible 2) if so, what width tubeless rim tape do i need?
> 
> Thank you.


I have the same bike with the same wheel set. 
To go tube less I used Stan's 25 mm tape only because my LBS didn't have the 21 mm tape.
Next roll I'm buying 21 mm.


----------



## AtlantaRider (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a pair of Specialized Roval Control EL 29er Wheels on my aluminum Stumpjumper hardtail. The freehub makes a clunking sound when my driveside crankarm is at 6:00 o'clock. Any ideas what's causing this and if there is a fix?

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Spillway said:


> As a follow-up, do you have rim weights for the AL fattie rim? I know they arent sold as rim-only, but I'm curious how the weight is roughly distributed. Thank you again.


Hi Spillway, 
I'm sorry, but since we only sell the wheels as a system, we don't advertise rim weights.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

kosmo said:


> Roval Joe, I posted this last week, but am re-posting in case you missed it over the holiday weekend.
> 
> I have a rear 142+ Roval Control Trail 29 SL vintage 2012 (with red graphics) that I am pretty hard on, since it has ended up on my more rugged, long travel bike.
> 
> ...


Sorry for missing this one earlier! the spoke lengths you have are correct. I cannot recommend a particular spoke other than what we test the wheels with, but you do have the right lengths


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Gose said:


> Roval Joe,
> I searched the entire sticky, but could not find the info I am looking for.
> 
> I have a 2013 Stumpjumper FSR Comp (26"). The bike came stock with a Roval Control Trail (alloy) wheelset. The Specialized website lists these as having "New Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4x
> ...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bryanlrsn7 said:


> I have a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp Alloy. Came with Roval 29er wheels with 26mm eyelets. (what is the full name of these wheels? Control? ) Also Anyone know 1) if these are tubeless compatible 2) if so, what width tubeless rim tape do i need?
> 
> Thank you.


bryanlrsn7- do you have a Stumpjumper FSR or hardtail? the rims you have are tubeless compatible, but they are not a Roval wheelset, only Roval rims.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Freemincer said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I wonder if you can help- I've been trying to get 15mm front adaptors for my Roval Traversee ELs- the very first version, as pictured here:
> http://www.feedthehabit.com/mountain-biking/roval-traverse-el-all-mountain-wheelset-review/
> ...


Andrew- let me do some digging on this and get back to you.


----------



## Danny Brown (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a 2013 Rockhopper Pro and I picked up a set of Roval takeoffs from a 2014 Camber Carbon. I think the Roval wheels use a 15mm through axle and my bike has QR. Can I convert the wheels to fit my bike or have I made a terrible mistake?


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Danny Brown,

I have a pair of Control 29er wheels that came with both 15mm and QR caps. I used them as QR and the large surface area of the adaptors worked surprisingly well. You should be able to get them through your LBS.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Roval Traverse SL FATTIE 650b first ride impressions:

Quick disclaimer: I have a pair of Control Carbon 29er wheels, and even though my 27.5" isn't a Specialized, I knew instantly that I was ordering a pair of the Fatties as soon as they were available. And I did.

They came yesterday, and I stayed up too late swapping everything over.

I had to put on an XD Driver hub, which I had, and that dropped in without any hassle. Swapped over the cassette, rotors, and tires without breaking a sweat. I used a small compressor, but I didn't remove the core, or use soap, and they snapped right into place. I'm confident that a floor pump would easily seat them. It took about 35+ psi for the tires to pop and seat (I'm running a Bontrager XR4 Front/XR3 Rear, both 2.35" at the moment. I'll probably get a Butcher/Ground Control combo to test when the GC's are available in 2.3").

(Edit: _I just want to add that the following experience is not typical and that you should check with your local Roval dealer and rep before trying it yourself._)

Here's the interesting part, and I'd love to get Roval Joe's input on it. I ordered the 142+ wheels for my 142 spaced Trek Fuel EX 27.5". A Specialized rep said that it would work, but I would need different endcaps to change the spacing. I received the wheels last night, but not the adaptor endcaps - but I was going on a big ride this morning so decided I'd try to put them on and see what I had to do to make it work. What I discovered was that I didn't have to do anything. Not a thing. I checked the limits, they were spot on. The rotor was in the right place. And the shifting was flawless. As far as I could tell, the spacing of everything was identical to the Rhythm Comp wheels that came on the bike.

Roval Joe: Do you have any experience, or knowledge to share about what I did and how well it worked? Thanks!

This morning I checked them and they hadn't lost any air at all. I went out with one of my riding buddies and we rode for about two and a half hours. I started with 18psi Front/20psi Rear, but ended around 14/17 psi without any squirm or burp (I'm 185lbs and not very aggressive, but I'm also not very smooth). Ironically, the wheels made me slower at first. I was able to maneuver them/flip them around so easily, and the traction I had was so much greater (on the same tires), that I kept cutting in too hard, or over correcting and scrubbing my speed. By the end of the ride I was having the opposite problem, I'd go into corners way too hard, and the tires would grip, but if I hit a leafy patch wrong the tires would grip the leaves they found right over to the edge of the trail.

I absolutely had far more grip, the wheels were much lighter, and I could run lower psi without squirm - which helped the tires conform to the terrain.

I'll need a few more rides to really be able to use them to their full potential, but I'm sold on them - as is my buddy who now really wants a pair for himself as well.

So this post was a bit long, but the initial impression actually isn't long at all: absolutely bloody fantastic.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Danny Brown said:


> I have a 2013 Rockhopper Pro and I picked up a set of Roval takeoffs from a 2014 Camber Carbon. I think the Roval wheels use a 15mm through axle and my bike has QR. Can I convert the wheels to fit my bike or have I made a terrible mistake?


Hey Danny- Do you know which Camber Carbon model your wheels came from? if it was a comp carbon, the wheels are not compatible with qr. If it is a full Roval wheelset that came off a Camber Expert carbon or other, it should be compatible. If you shoot me a photo of the hub, I can confirm.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jester6578 said:


> Roval Traverse SL FATTIE 650b first ride impressions:
> 
> Quick disclaimer: I work in a LBS that stocks Specialized, but we also stock a variety of other brands and such, so I have a variety other choices. I have a pair of Control Carbon 29er wheels, and even though my 27.5" isn't a Specialized, I knew instantly that I was ordering a pair of the Fatties as soon as they were available. And I did.
> 
> ...


Jester6578- Thanks a ton for your first impressions! glad you are liking them! Ok, I had to cringe a bit when I read that one of our reps actually told you the 142+ would work with your non-Specialized frame. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the difference between 142 and 142+, but on our 142+ design, the drive side spoke flange and freehub (cassette also by default) are pushed out an additional 2mm to gain stiffness in the wheel. On many non specialized frames, this usually means the chain will hit the frame when in the smallest cog. If you are not experiencing this issue, then it's just a lucky coincidence that it works. Just curious, did you happen to use the tubeless plugs, or just run the rim strip? Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## Danny Brown (Jul 19, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Danny- Do you know which Camber Carbon model your wheels came from? if it was a comp carbon, the wheels are not compatible with qr. If it is a full Roval wheelset that came off a Camber Expert carbon or other, it should be compatible. If you shoot me a photo of the hub, I can confirm.


I'm afraid it was a comp. Is it worth changing to hubs or should I just resale them and keep looking? Thanks for all the help. This is all pretty confusing to me.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> Jester6578- Thanks a ton for your first impressions! glad you are liking them! Ok, I had to cringe a bit when I read that one of our reps actually told you the 142+ would work with your non-Specialized frame. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the difference between 142 and 142+, but on our 142+ design, the drive side spoke flange and freehub (cassette also by default) are pushed out an additional 2mm to gain stiffness in the wheel. On many non specialized frames, this usually means the chain will hit the frame when in the smallest cog. If you are not experiencing this issue, then it's just a lucky coincidence that it works. Just curious, did you happen to use the tubeless plugs, or just run the rim strip? Thanks again for the feedback.


Hey Joe,

To clarify, he said they could be used IF I used special adapters which would move the hub 1mm away from the drive side - mitigating half of the 2mm shift.

When I decided to try them without the adapters I planned, and expected to, adjust the limits to lock out my 10t ring to prevent the chain from hitting the frame. Hence my surprise when it actually fit perfectly with the spacing from my previous wheel. It worked for me, but I will monitor it closely. I wanted to pass along my experience to you in case it helped. The bike I was using it on is a 2014 Trek Fuel EX 9 27.5" (alloy frame) in an 18.5".

For everyone reading this: my experience is likely NOT normal, so please do not try to repeat this without consulting your local authorized Roval dealer and tech representative.

I'm still using the strips that it came with the wheels. I wanted to get them mounted up as quickly as possible. When I swap tires over again I'll try out the plugs and let you know!

If anyone is considering these wheels: *get them*. I didn't get carbon wheels to be light weight wheels (though they are), I got them because they are stiff and strong as anything I've ridden. The added width really does add stability as well as traction, without adding much rolling resistance. And for the price there's really nothing that can compete with the quality and performance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Danny Brown said:


> I'm afraid it was a comp. Is it worth changing to hubs or should I just resale them and keep looking? Thanks for all the help. This is all pretty confusing to me.


Hi Danny, yeah, there's a lot of info out there on bike parts, and it's not always easy to know what is compatible with what. If I were you I'd sell these and look for something else.


----------



## Freemincer (Jul 15, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Andrew- let me do some digging on this and get back to you.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Danny Brown (Jul 19, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Danny, yeah, there's a lot of info out there on bike parts, and it's not always easy to know what is compatible with what. If I were you I'd sell these and look for something else.


Thanks Joe. I guess I'm back to looking.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Freemincer said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!


Andrew, I think I found the endcaps you need:
S2030049 (right side)
S2030050 (left/disc side)


----------



## floormat (May 26, 2010)

Hi Joe, I'm racing the Trans-Savoie in Aug and am trying to find some traverse fattie SL 29's in 142+ for my 2014 Enduro Expert (sick bike BTW, you guys nailed it) so I can run lower PSI over all that sharp rock in the Alps. Dealer told me no dice until Sept????


----------



## pdqmach26 (Jul 24, 2011)

Roval Joe, What XD driver do I need for the hubs on the new Traverse SL Fatties? DT Swiss? Thanks!


----------



## floormat (May 26, 2010)

floormat said:


> Hi Joe, I'm racing the Trans-Savoie in Aug and am trying to find some traverse fattie SL 29's in 142+ for my 2014 Enduro Expert (sick bike BTW, you guys nailed it) so I can run lower PSI over all that sharp rock in the Alps. Dealer told me no dice until Sept????


Nevermind, found a set! Pumped!!!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pdqmach26 said:


> Roval Joe, What XD driver do I need for the hubs on the new Traverse SL Fatties? DT Swiss? Thanks!


yeah, it needs to be the DT Swiss driver, and there are 3 different options:
- 135mm/qr
- 142mm/12mm thru
- 142+/12mm thru

the drivers themselves are all the same, but since they come with a specific end cap, they are sold as separate part numbers.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

floormat said:


> Nevermind, found a set! Pumped!!!


Cool, glad you got sorted!


----------



## Mick_99 (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day Roval Joe,

I am having a heap of trouble breaking spokes in the rear wheel of a 2013 set of Roval Traverse wheels. in the past 12 months i have broken 8 non drive side spokes and 1 drive side. (and one front spoke for good measure)

I am a heavy rider (240 lbs) so i was planning on buying a full set of DT Swiss straight gauge 2mm Champion spokes and pro lock nipples and having the wheels rebuilt to try and make the wheels more solid.

i bought them on the basis that they are one of the few wheels with no rider weight limit.

Can i just take the spoke lengths from your table and buy standard DT Swiss Spokes and nipples to have them replaced? Buying a full set of spokes as spare parts would be very expensive in Australia.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mick_99 said:


> G'day Roval Joe,
> 
> I am having a heap of trouble breaking spokes in the rear wheel of a 2013 set of Roval Traverse wheels. in the past 12 months i have broken 8 non drive side spokes and 1 drive side. (and one front spoke for good measure)
> 
> ...


Hi Mick_99, we have seen a few rear hubs where the spoke holes were drilled incorrectly, and we think this might be causing your spoke issue. Would it be possible to return your wheel to the dealer for evaluation? They would need to contact our service center for this. Because it's in Australia, I'd like to be in contact with them direct to see what the outcome is. If you don't mind, would you please PM me the name of the shop you are going to, and I'll contact Specialized Australia about it?

thanks!


----------



## Mick_99 (Feb 4, 2008)

thank you for your quick reply Joe. I make arrangements with my local specialized dealer and send you a PM.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Roval Joe - can you tell me/get me the specs on the Roval Ti skewers listed not the Specy site in the Roval wheel section? No weight listed. Want to compare to the ones that came with my after-market Roval Controls. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Roval Joe - can you tell me/get me the specs on the Roval Ti skewers listed not the Specy site in the Roval wheel section? No weight listed. Want to compare to the ones that came with my after-market Roval Controls. Thanks!


TiGeo- Just weighed a set of the ti QR's at 107g. Anything else in particular you wanted to know about them?


----------



## oheckler (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Roval Joe,
Can you tell me when the alloy version of the new Traverse Fatties will be available?
Thanks


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> TiGeo- Just weighed a set of the ti QR's at 107g. Anything else in particular you wanted to know about them?


Just was curious as to the weight; weighed the stock ones that came with my Roval Controls...128g.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

oheckler said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> Can you tell me when the alloy version of the new Traverse Fatties will be available?
> Thanks


oheckler- Are you in the USA or somewhere else?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Just was curious as to the weight; weighed the stock ones that came with my Roval Controls...128g.


TiGeo- We stopped offering the ti skewers a couple years ago, and now the wheels come with RWS levers that have a steel skewer, so this may be the difference?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> TiGeo- We stopped offering the ti skewers a couple years ago, and now the wheels come with RWS levers that have a steel skewer, so this may be the difference?


The Specy website shows Ti skewers. My Roval Controls came with standard skewers...not RWS.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> The Specy website shows Ti skewers. My Roval Controls came with standard skewers...not RWS.


TiGeo- thanks for pointing this out, I'll try to get this fixed ASAP. Would you mind sending me a link to where you're seeing this though? when I look at all the Control wheel models on the USA sight, I'm only seeing "QR: Roval RWS" on the features tab for every model.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are the skewers:
Specialized Bicycle Components

And yes, it is listed that the alloy Controls come with RWS which they don't, just standard 9mm QRs:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Here are the skewers:
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> And yes, it is listed that the alloy Controls come with RWS which they don't, just standard 9mm QRs:
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Ti Geo,
thanks for this. We've had a bit of a communication breakdown here, and that's my fault. We still have Ti QR skewers that are offered as an aftermarket, stand alone item, but we no longer include them with any of the wheels. Reason for that is they add a lot of cost to the wheels, and nowadays less and less people are using QR's, even on lightweight XC bikes. It's possible that the wheels you bought were manufactured before we made this change, and that is why you have QR levers with yours.


----------



## oheckler (Jan 26, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> oheckler- Are you in the USA or somewhere else?


I'm in NorCal!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

oheckler said:


> I'm in NorCal!


oheckler- 650b versions will be available next week, and 29's will be at the end of September.


----------



## Freemincer (Jul 15, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Andrew, I think I found the endcaps you need:
> S2030049 (right side)
> S2030050 (left/disc side)


Hi Joe,

Sorry but those are the ones I already have  I think they fit a later model, they don't fit either my early (2008?) Traversee ELs or my Controls (no idea what year those are, silver rim 26ers)

Would you mind checking again? Or in fact, even a code for the QR or 20mm adaptors would be useful as I could machine them to do the job. But better to do it right 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## stully05 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello. Do the roval control 29er carbon wheels and the control sl 29er use the same rim and just have different spoke counts? Or is there something different about the control sl layup and / or hubs? Just bought a 2015 epic expert wc to replace my 2011 epic expert evo and trying to decide if I should upgrade the wheels to current control sl. 

If it is the same wheel but just fewer spokes, is there a measurable change in stiffness?


----------



## stully05 (Feb 10, 2008)

Did some searching after I posted, looks like the rear hub is a 350 on the control and 240 on the sl. Correct? Is the xd driver body that comes stock on my 2015 expert wc compatible with the rear hub of the sl wheel set? Does the drive side end cap need to be changed with that as well?


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Roval Joe,

What is the warranty on the aftermarket Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels? The website masterlink customer self help states lifetime warranty, excluding wear and tear.

But this link http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000034485.pdf states for model year 2014, only a 3 year warranty.

Do the Control 29 Carbon's have a crash replacement policy?

The Traverse Fattie supposedly has lifetime warranty with a crash replacement policy. I can't locate an official Specialized doc that states this, but all the bike websites stated this.


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey again roval joe

I want to install a new 22 sram red groupset in my bike and I have a roval rapide sl 45 wheels from 2012 I want to know if this is possible ? I will need the 11 speed freewheel right?? is available?? a guy in lbs told me that it could fit the 2014 ones thanks


----------



## oheckler (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Joe,
I've got a Roval Control wheelset (aluminum) 2012 or 13 not sure. The front rim is toast and needs to be replaced. My LBS says they can just order a new rim and reuse the spokes. I've been wanting to get a wheelset with wider rims so I was wondering if I can just have them order a Traverse or Trail Control rim and still reuse the same spokes?
Thanks


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Just picked up a set of Fattie SL 29's. What is the benefit of using plugs vs. tape? I read that the plugs are lighter but why not just install them instead of tape at the factory? What is the weight difference?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

lancelot said:


> Just picked up a set of Fattie SL 29's. What is the benefit of using plugs vs. tape? I read that the plugs are lighter but why not just install them instead of tape at the factory? What is the weight difference?


Here ya go: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/roval-traverse-sl-fatties-922275.html :thumbsup:


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

To Roval Joe,

Is it possible to order the plugs separately? What size hole are they specified for?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

*Corrosion problems*

Hey Joe,

I have some 2013 Roval Control carbon 29er wheels that I bought new. Over the past year I have had several rear spokes break at the hub and today while adjusting the front breaks using my hand to spin the wheel a front spoke pulled loose from the rim. The nipple was completely corroded. I can also hear stuff rolling around in the rear rim ( with no tire on rim). The bike is kept in a garage and I usually give it a sponge bath and very seldom ride through any water so just a little disappointed in a otherwise awesome wheel set. I dropped the front wheel off at the dealer where I bought them and they said they would let me know in a few days. I have my old wheels to put on my bike, but can't use the rear wheel because the bike is now set up for the XX1 which is one reason I bought the new wheels. Just wanted to know if you have had any other issues like these and what was done about it.

Thanks David


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

dlennard said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I have some 2013 Roval Control carbon 29er wheels that I bought new. Over the past year I have had several rear spokes break at the hub and today while adjusting the front breaks using my hand to spin the wheel a front spoke pulled loose from the rim. The nipple was completely corroded. I can also hear stuff rolling around in the rear rim ( with no tire on rim). The bike is kept in a garage and I usually give it a sponge bath and very seldom ride through any water so just a little disappointed in a otherwise awesome wheel set. I dropped the front wheel off at the dealer where I bought them and they said they would let me know in a few days. I have my old wheels to put on my bike, but can't use the rear wheel because the bike is now set up for the XX1 which is one reason I bought the new wheels. Just wanted to know if you have had any other issues like these and what was done about it.
> 
> Thanks David


I will be interested to hear RJ's response to this. Between my endurance racing team mate and myself, we own four of these wheels, between one and three years old. This year, we both started breaking spokes, mostly right at the hub, but occasionally inside the nipple.

I've heard there can be corrosion issues associated with the combination of steel spokes, aluminum nipples and carbon rims, but have no details on this.

It finally got to the point that we both had our rear wheels re-laced with new spokes and brass nipples.

So far, so good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

kosmo said:


> I will be interested to hear RJ's response to this. Between my endurance racing team mate and myself, we own four of these wheels, between one and three years old. This year, we both started breaking spokes, mostly right at the hub, but occasionally inside the nipple.
> 
> I've heard there can be corrosion issues associated with the combination of steel spokes, aluminum nipples and carbon rims, but have no details on this.
> 
> ...


Did you use different spokes or oem?


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

dlennard said:


> Did you use different spokes or oem?


OEM DT Revolutions on one wheel (I believe stock was Supercomps, so one gage "thicker") and un-butted DT Comps on the other wheel, which is on the big, squishy bike, and maybe sees a bit more abuse, but also has more travel to cushion the wheel from abuse.

Getting spokes out of Specialized was like pulling teeth. Three weeks of being told "not in stock", then somebody more important answered the phone, and pulled spokes from their warranty/repair stock.

Absolutely unforgivable to not have spokes for your flagship wheels in July. No excuse, and no other source, and this will likely keep me from ever buying another set of these wheels.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

kosmo said:


> OEM DT Revolutions on one wheel (I believe stock was Supercomps, so one gage "thicker") and un-butted DT Comps on the other wheel, which is on the big, squishy bike, and maybe sees a bit more abuse, but also has more travel to cushion the wheel from abuse.
> 
> Getting spokes out of Specialized was like pulling teeth. Three weeks of being told "not in stock", then somebody more important answered the phone, and pulled spokes from their warranty/repair stock.
> 
> Absolutely unforgivable to not have spokes for your flagship wheels in July. No excuse, and no other source, and this will likely keep me from ever buying another set of these wheels.


Hey thanks for the info.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Freemincer said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Sorry but those are the ones I already have  I think they fit a later model, they don't fit either my early (2008?) Traversee ELs or my Controls (no idea what year those are, silver rim 26ers)
> 
> ...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rdb said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> What is the warranty on the aftermarket Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels? The website masterlink customer self help states lifetime warranty, excluding wear and tear.
> 
> ...


rdb- the original warranty was lifetime, but last year a change was made to our warranty, and for wheels bought after the time of the updated warranty, wheels now have 3 year warranty, which is fairly industry standard for mtn wheels. All of our carbon wheels have a crash replacement policy, and you can get the rim at a heavily discounted price thru this policy. If you run into an issue getting our crash replacement policy, please let me know which shop you're dealing with and I'll help you sort it out. Lastly, to clarify about the Fatties, they have a 3 year warranty, like the other wheels we are making at this point.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Hey again roval joe
> 
> I want to install a new 22 sram red groupset in my bike and I have a roval rapide sl 45 wheels from 2012 I want to know if this is possible ? I will need the 11 speed freewheel right?? is available?? a guy in lbs told me that it could fit the 2014 ones thanks


Hey Andresco50! I don't know the answer off the top of my head, but I will find out and get back to you. I manage the mountain line of wheels, and a different person does the road wheels. I'll be back to you as soon as I can confirm


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

lancelot said:


> Just picked up a set of Fattie SL 29's. What is the benefit of using plugs vs. tape? I read that the plugs are lighter but why not just install them instead of tape at the factory? What is the weight difference?


Lancelot- great question. The plugs were something new we're doing for this year, and were unsure of what the reaction would be to them. We get a lot of positive feedback about how easy it is for shops to install tubeless systems on our wheels and pump up using a floor pump, and when you put the plugs in, the seal is still pretty easy, but not quite as easy as the rim strips. So we decided to leave the rim strips on and include the plugs for riders who want to save the weight (60g per set). If we find that nobody is complaining about setup with the plugs, we may do away with the rim strips down the road altogether.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bryan_d said:


> To Roval Joe,
> 
> Is it possible to order the plugs separately? What size hole are they specified for?
> 
> ...


Hey Bryan, good question, but let me clarify first- these plugs are designed only to work with our carbon Fatties. Reason for this is two fold: first, you need a wide rim to use these since the rim bed has to be flat where the plug contacts the rim. Otherwise the plug will not be able to completely engage and seal. Secondly, our aluminum Fattie rims are a different thickness at the rim bed than carbon, so the plugs may not work well (again, plug won't be able to fully engage with rim), so we only include them for now with our carbon Fatties. We are working on slightly different plugs for alloy Fatties now.

Because of this reason, shops will only be able to order them as a service part, in case you are rebuilding a wheel or something.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

oheckler said:


> Hey Joe,
> I've got a Roval Control wheelset (aluminum) 2012 or 13 not sure. The front rim is toast and needs to be replaced. My LBS says they can just order a new rim and reuse the spokes. I've been wanting to get a wheelset with wider rims so I was wondering if I can just have them order a Traverse or Trail Control rim and still reuse the same spokes?
> Thanks


oheckler- I'm not 100% sure which wheels you currently have, but I don't believe the spoke count will be the same, so you would not be able to order Fattie rims. Hole count on these is 24f and 28r.


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> rdb- the original warranty was lifetime, but last year a change was made to our warranty, and for wheels bought after the time of the updated warranty, wheels now have 3 year warranty, which is fairly industry standard for mtn wheels. All of our carbon wheels have a crash replacement policy, and you can get the rim at a heavily discounted price thru this policy. If you run into an issue getting our crash replacement policy, please let me know which shop you're dealing with and I'll help you sort it out. Lastly, to clarify about the Fatties, they have a 3 year warranty, like the other wheels we are making at this point.


Hi Joe,

Thanks for clarifying. The 3 year versus lifetime warranty isn't an issue for me. 3 years should be enough time to uncover a manufacturing defect. I was more concerned about crash replacement. I just got the wheels and I hope to never damage them in a crash, but nice to know I can get them repaired at a reasonable cost if I do damage them.

Ray


----------



## pdqmach26 (Jul 24, 2011)

Joe, On the Roval Traverse carbon Fatties, are two different hubs being used? One for 142+ and another for standard 142, or just different end caps with the same hub?
Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

dlennard said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I have some 2013 Roval Control carbon 29er wheels that I bought new. Over the past year I have had several rear spokes break at the hub and today while adjusting the front breaks using my hand to spin the wheel a front spoke pulled loose from the rim. The nipple was completely corroded. I can also hear stuff rolling around in the rear rim ( with no tire on rim). The bike is kept in a garage and I usually give it a sponge bath and very seldom ride through any water so just a little disappointed in a otherwise awesome wheel set. I dropped the front wheel off at the dealer where I bought them and they said they would let me know in a few days. I have my old wheels to put on my bike, but can't use the rear wheel because the bike is now set up for the XX1 which is one reason I bought the new wheels. Just wanted to know if you have had any other issues like these and what was done about it.
> 
> Thanks David


Hey David, we have seen this problem before, but it is not universal. We've been doing a load of different tests here at the office to determine what causes it, and from what we can tell, there are a number of factors. I won't bore you with all the details, but it is not something we have good data on as far as how many of our customers are actually having issues with this. Because of this though, we'll offer to rebuild your wheel with brass nipples (this goes for other original customers with the same issue). We've been working on the details internally for a couple months, but should have them posted to shops soon. Go ahead and PM me on what shop you'd be going thru and we can work with them on getting you going ASAP.

It will be great for us to learn how many people in the field are experiencing this problem.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

kosmo said:


> I will be interested to hear RJ's response to this. Between my endurance racing team mate and myself, we own four of these wheels, between one and three years old. This year, we both started breaking spokes, mostly right at the hub, but occasionally inside the nipple.
> 
> I've heard there can be corrosion issues associated with the combination of steel spokes, aluminum nipples and carbon rims, but have no details on this.
> 
> ...


Kosmo- let me know how this goes. If you did not see any signs of corrosion like David shows (similar to car battery terminal, white dust, etc), then you were not likely having a nipple corrosion issue. If only the spokes were breaking, this would be a different problem, but I'd like to work with you to sort out what was going on. Let me know if you start experiencing these problems again.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pdqmach26 said:


> Joe, On the Roval Traverse carbon Fatties, are two different hubs being used? One for 142+ and another for standard 142, or just different end caps with the same hub?
> Thanks


pdqmach26- yes, these are actually 2 different hubs. One wheelset comes with a 135mm hub which is convertible to standard 142mm via endcaps which are included with the wheel. The other set uses a hub that is actually 2mm wider than the standard hub, and typically does not work with other manufacturers frames.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

andresco50 said:


> Hey again roval joe
> 
> I want to install a new 22 sram red groupset in my bike and I have a roval rapide sl 45 wheels from 2012 I want to know if this is possible ? I will need the 11 speed freewheel right?? is available?? a guy in lbs told me that it could fit the 2014 ones thanks


Andresco50- Ok, I learned that you cannot use the 11spd cassette on the freehub that came with your wheels. You'll need to get the 11spd freehub, and the DT part# for that is HWYABX00S2775S


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone have any real world experience with the Fattie Aluminum rims, they look like a great lightweight set up but I am concerned that the low spoke count results in too much flex with the Aluminum rim...


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

RJ, I have in front of me a roval control 29" rear wheel. The customers Bontrager 29-3 2.3 Expert goes on and off like one should expect a tire to. Unfortunately, a WTB Bronson 2.2 TSC isn't remotely close to fitting this rim. The Kevlar bead is in the valley of the rim the entire way around to accommodate some slack, but the bead then shoots across 6 spokes in a straight line leaving an inch and a half between the bead and the rim! Are tires now incompatible with rims? Do we need to test all tire/rim combinations? Is there a list? I'm not sure how customers will respond to only certain tires fit certain rims. I'm not blaming you or WTB, but where's the standardization? Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've got a pair of older Hutchy Toro and Bulldog's that are the same. The Bulldog was so bad, I thought I was going to snap the bead or bugger the rim.
Of course, now I've decided I don't really like them, there's no way they're coming off until they're bald and they're wearing like iron.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm curious why the Traverse Fattie SL went from $1200 last week to $1500 now. They seemed more inline with the Control carbon ($1200) than with the Control SL ($1800). 

That $300 price jump pushed from "high on my list" to "I can get two sets of Chinese carbon rims (same specs) built up to DT 350 hubs for cheaper".


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

LarryFahn said:


> RJ, I have in front of me a roval control 29" rear wheel. The customers Bontrager 29-3 2.3 Expert goes on and off like one should expect a tire to. Unfortunately, a WTB Bronson 2.2 TSC isn't remotely close to fitting this rim. The Kevlar bead is in the valley of the rim the entire way around to accommodate some slack, but the bead then shoots across 6 spokes in a straight line leaving an inch and a half between the bead and the rim! Are tires now incompatible with rims? Do we need to test all tire/rim combinations? Is there a list? I'm not sure how customers will respond to only certain tires fit certain rims. I'm not blaming you or WTB, but where's the standardization? Ttyl, Fahn


LarryFahn- I have heard from another customer that the WTB's were almost impossible to mount on these rims, and honestly I don't have a good reason for you to why this is. We tested a number of tires, but not every single combination available. I'll check with the engineer, but I don't think we changed any of the dimensions that would make tires harder to mount on them. Let me get back to you on this one.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> I've got a pair of older Hutchy Toro and Bulldog's that are the same. The Bulldog was so bad, I thought I was going to snap the bead or bugger the rim.
> Of course, now I've decided I don't really like them, there's no way they're coming off until they're bald and they're wearing like iron.


NordieBoy- are your wheels 29" also?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I'm curious why the Traverse Fattie SL went from $1200 last week to $1500 now. They seemed more inline with the Control carbon ($1200) than with the Control SL ($1800).
> 
> That $300 price jump pushed from "high on my list" to "I can get two sets of Chinese carbon rims (same specs) built up to DT 350 hubs for cheaper".


Mr. Lynch, Original MSRP on the wheels was $1400, and those responsible for setting pricing decided to change it to $1500.


----------



## JOHNRB (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi I'm wondering if the Roval Control Trail wheels aren't being made anymore now that the Fattie wheels are here. I can't see them listed on the Spec website.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

JOHNRB said:


> Hi I'm wondering if the Roval Control Trail wheels aren't being made anymore now that the Fattie wheels are here. I can't see them listed on the Spec website.


Johnrb- you are correct, Control Trail wheels are discontinued now.


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Joe - do the Roval fattie aluminum rims use a 350 rear hub? need to change mine out from a standard 135x12 to a 142x12 XD driver wanted to make sure the standard DT driver will work


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

baltik said:


> Joe - do the Roval fattie aluminum rims use a 350 rear hub? need to change mine out from a standard 135x12 to a 142x12 XD driver wanted to make sure the standard DT driver will work


baltik- the alloy fatties use a 360 rear hub, which is different than the 350. However, you can still get an XD driver for this hub, and convert it from 135 to 142mm.


----------



## tnt12 (Jun 16, 2010)

JOHNRB said:


> Hi I'm wondering if the Roval Control Trail wheels aren't being made anymore now that the Fattie wheels are here. I can't see them listed on the Spec website.


You can still get them under Wheels > Outlet while they last. Got mine delivered today, 26" oh yeah.


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

Roval Joe, I have a set of Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels. Model year 2014. I noticed the specialized website lists valve stems for these rims. Will the MY15 Control Carbon/Alloy = red rim shaped seal valve stems work on on a 2014 Control 29 carbon rim? The one issue I had was the valve stems that came with the wheels only sealed up okay. These new stems look like they would seal better. I'm just not sure if the rim strip or rim shape changed from the MY 15 rims.


----------



## tnt12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Delete


----------



## tnt12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Joe, when I mount the front wheel of my new Control Trail SL's to the Fox Float on my 2013 Stumpjumper FSR there is a slight play side to side at the tire. The 15mm thru axle end caps that were included have an OD of 19mm but my original wheel and the cutout in the fork measure 21 mm OD. Is there some other end cap I should have? The number printed on the caps I have is S125900010.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi JR thanks for taking the time to answer all our questions about Roval wheels. Great service by the way specially coming from big company like Specialized.
I just purchased Control Carbon 29, do they come with 18t or 36t ratchet system? Your website show it has a quick engagement but no indication if it is 18t or 36t. can I upgrade to new 54t?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

rdb said:


> Roval Joe, I have a set of Roval Control 29 Carbon wheels. Model year 2014. I noticed the specialized website lists valve stems for these rims. Will the MY15 Control Carbon/Alloy = red rim shaped seal valve stems work on on a 2014 Control 29 carbon rim? The one issue I had was the valve stems that came with the wheels only sealed up okay. These new stems look like they would seal better. I'm just not sure if the rim strip or rim shape changed from the MY 15 rims.


rdb- the new valves with red seals are for sure the ones you want, there were no changes to the rim bed/rim strip from '14 to '15.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

08_Yukon hard tail said:


> Hi JR thanks for taking the time to answer all our questions about Roval wheels. Great service by the way specially coming from big company like Specialized.
> I just purchased Control Carbon 29, do they come with 18t or 36t ratchet system? Your website show it has a quick engagement but no indication if it is 18t or 36t. can I upgrade to new 54t?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


08_Yukon hard tail- The control carbon 29 wheels come with a 36t engagement ratchet. If you wanted to change to 54t ratchets, they will work, no problem, but I do not have an aftermarket part number for them. Let me check with DT and see if they carry them for AM purchase.


----------



## masterhoss56 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Roval Joe. I'd be interested to find out why Roval decided to move away from the DT 240 on the Fattie wheels. I have 2013 Traverse SL wheels and love them--not sure if I should be looking to move the wheels to future bikes or go with the Traverse Fatties.


----------



## mcomer78 (Oct 23, 2012)

In desperate search for a rear Roval Control Carbon SL 29 (2011) wheel. Current wheel was ran over and destroyed. Love the wheelset and would really like to match the front (red spokes and graphics). If anyone on here knows of anyone selling a rear that is 135mm and NOT 142+ shoot me a private message.

Thanks


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr. Roval Joe,

What is the recommended spoke tension for roval traverse 29er rims? Purchased in 2014 I believe. Thanks!


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey David, we have seen this problem before, but it is not universal. We've been doing a load of different tests here at the office to determine what causes it, and from what we can tell, there are a number of factors. I won't bore you with all the details, but it is not something we have good data on as far as how many of our customers are actually having issues with this. Because of this though, we'll offer to rebuild your wheel with brass nipples (this goes for other original customers with the same issue). We've been working on the details internally for a couple months, but should have them posted to shops soon. Go ahead and PM me on what shop you'd be going thru and we can work with them on getting you going ASAP.
> 
> It will be great for us to learn how many people in the field are experiencing this problem.


Thanks for the reply Joe. My dealer took care of the wheels and I am back riding again. Thanks also for making a great product and spending so much time answering the questions on this website.

David


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

masterhoss56 said:


> Hi Roval Joe. I'd be interested to find out why Roval decided to move away from the DT 240 on the Fattie wheels. I have 2013 Traverse SL wheels and love them--not sure if I should be looking to move the wheels to future bikes or go with the Traverse Fatties.


masterhoss56- To be honest, we didn't "move away" from the 240 based hub, as you mention, it's a great hub. We chose to use the 350 hub instead in order to keep the wheel price at an attainable level. 350 hubs are not quite as light as the 240's, but use the same basic design.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

08_Yukon hard tail said:


> Hi JR thanks for taking the time to answer all our questions about Roval wheels. Great service by the way specially coming from big company like Specialized.
> I just purchased Control Carbon 29, do they come with 18t or 36t ratchet system? Your website show it has a quick engagement but no indication if it is 18t or 36t. can I upgrade to new 54t?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ok, just got word back that DT does not offer 54t ratchets in AM, they are only offering this as an OE spec.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mcomer78 said:


> In desperate search for a rear Roval Control Carbon SL 29 (2011) wheel. Current wheel was ran over and destroyed. Love the wheelset and would really like to match the front (red spokes and graphics). If anyone on here knows of anyone selling a rear that is 135mm and NOT 142+ shoot me a private message.
> 
> Thanks


mcomer78- if you are the original owner of the wheel, you can take it back to your shop and purchase a crash replacement rim for it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Snoopshomes said:


> Mr. Roval Joe,
> 
> What is the recommended spoke tension for roval traverse 29er rims? Purchased in 2014 I believe. Thanks!


just to be clear, are you referring to alloy or carbon?


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> just to be clear, are you referring to alloy or carbon?


Sorry!! Alloy. Bad post by me. Should have been more specific. Thanks!

Just give me a worthy steed between my legs and I'll be happy.


----------



## scottylmt (Aug 17, 2014)

Joe, I have a specialized carve comp '13 I just purchased new from my lbs three weeks ago. They are already warrantying the wheels and have given me two choices:

1) Get a free upgrade to the next level up (no clue what the name is or even what I have.. link to my carve is Specialized Bicycle Components) Unfortunately they claim to be out of stock with no timeline on that one, so they are offering...

2) A $500 credit toward the purchase of any upgrade. The one my lbs is pushing me toward apparently retails for $750, and I can't for the life of me find it on the net and don't know the name other than roval 29 (the step below the carbon model)

I weigh 240 pounds, and am really tired of driving across to my lbs. What should I do?

Scott


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Snoopshomes said:


> Sorry!! Alloy. Bad post by me. Should have been more specific. Thanks!
> 
> Just give me a worthy steed between my legs and I'll be happy.


Snoopshomes- no worries, that was actually my fault. Turns out there is not a difference between the alloy/carbon. All our Roval handbuilt wheelsets use 1100 Newtons as the tension, plus or minus 100 N.


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks! I appreciate it!


Just give me a worthy steed between my legs and I'll be happy.


----------



## turps (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Roval Jo


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

*replacement wheel*

Joe
First off, thanks for all the help and info you provide.
My lbs is sending my rear carbon roval control trail sl (year 2011)
to Specialized as the carbon is delaminating and cracking along where
the tire sits. My lbs said that it is covered under warranty and it would be replaced.
My question is, will specialized replace the rim and relace or will they
replace the complete wheel?
Thanks again.....


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have a 2014 S-Works Stumpjumper HT World Cup which I like to change into the RS-1 fork and was wondering if Specialized has the proper adapters/end caps to fit this fork? I believe the current front wheel Roval SL spacing is 100 whereas RS-1 requires a 110 spacing hub. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> ok, just got word back that DT does not offer 54t ratchets in AM, they are only offering this as an OE spec.


Joe thanks for your reply. I was able to source one from Fair Wheel bikes from Arizona and I got the last one.


----------



## Doingitright (Jan 9, 2014)

Will share an a recent 29er SL Roval experience. 

2014 Epic WC expert with upgraded SL wheels, I'm 5'6 138lbs. Tires were at 30psi while riding on a fire road. Did a small 1/2ft jump, a non event really, and the Rim crack on one side not the other.

Specialized would not warranty. Disappointing. Need it replaced anyway and after taking a week to "review" pictures and get back to my LBS they send a front Rim instead of a Rear. I paid for expedited shipment, and guess what? Still stuck with the expedited shipment cost. Not sure if that is on LBS or specialized... but you can see the less than ideal sequence of activity. 

In any case, if they are as fragile as I'm reading that would suck, or I had a bad Rim and just got the shaft form Specialized.

Not impressed with Specialized on this one.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey Bryan, good question, but let me clarify first- these plugs are designed only to work with our carbon Fatties. Reason for this is two fold: first, you need a wide rim to use these since the rim bed has to be flat where the plug contacts the rim. Otherwise the plug will not be able to completely engage and seal. Secondly, our aluminum Fattie rims are a different thickness at the rim bed than carbon, so the plugs may not work well (again, plug won't be able to fully engage with rim), so we only include them for now with our carbon Fatties. We are working on slightly different plugs for alloy Fatties now.
> 
> Because of this reason, shops will only be able to order them as a service part, in case you are rebuilding a wheel or something.


Hi Joe,

Thanks for the response, it looks like Specialized has already mentioned them on their site.

_"These new wheels are also compatible with our Roval tubeless plug system, an easy and super lightweight solution for tubeless setups. "_

Specialized Bicycle Components









Thanks Joe,

Bryan


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Joe,
Pretty interested in the alloy version of the Traverse Fatties. Do you have a real world weight (with rim tape and valves) for the 29er version of the wheels? When will they be available to purchase?
Thanks!


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi RJ

I am interested in the Fattie 29 aluminum. 

1. When will they be available for purchase?
2. I can't seem to find any info about degree of engagement for the DT Swiss 360 hub. Any help?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any recommendation on tubeless tape/strips on alu Roval Traverse 29?

The factory brown tape got a hole when changing tires and gorilla tape and stans only last a couple tire swaps before lifting up and not being airtight anymore.


----------



## springje (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Joe, I have a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29. I wrecked the front rim and am wondering how much a crash replacement rim for it would cost. Thanks!


----------



## Tabby (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the wheels of a 2015 Enduro Comp 29er weight? Thanks


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Couple Roval Control carbon wheel questions

1. How do I service the hub? I have heard a wet lube works well.

2. Any know issues with debris getting between hub body and cassette? I have a creak sound seems to be coming from that area.

3. Spoke tension. What do I need to know about these wheels. I have been riding them since middle May, not sure if there is any maint I should do.


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

stygz1 said:


> Couple Roval Control carbon wheel questions
> 
> 1. How do I service the hub? I have heard a wet lube works well.
> 
> ...


If you check youtube, bunch of videos showing how to service a DT Swiss hub, at least for lubing the ratchet. The ratchet requires no tools, take the wheel off and use your fingers to pop the cassette and driver off as a unit. Replacing the bearings seems to be more of the total overhaul type of repair. I just went with the DT Swiss special grease, around 21 dollars on Amazon. The amount you get is small, but it requires so little grease to service the ratchet, I suspect it will last me a couple of years.

As for creaks, are you using an SRAM 11 speed cassette? They will creak unless lubed just so when installed. Driver body needs to be lubed just right also. I think pinkbike has a video. The other thing to check is thru axle tight and lubed.

Not sure about spoke tension, we will have to wait for Joe to get back online.


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)

The hub videos are kinda vague. Just search for multiple hub videos. Once you get the free hub off you are solid. I will attach the best hub service video.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. No to the 11 speed. I got a creaking sound from that area. I am currently suspecting the maxle or the XT RD. I found out the hard way how easy the hub comes apart. I figure after a few months of riding it would not hurt to service the hub.


----------



## Snoopshomes (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

stygz1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. No to the 11 speed. I got a creaking sound from that area. I am currently suspecting the maxle or the XT RD. I found out the hard way how easy the hub comes apart. I figure after a few months of riding it would not hurt to service the hub.


Check the derailleur hanger for the creaking. A dab of grease on the mating surfaces may fix it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

turps said:


> Hi Roval Joe.
> 
> I have a pair of alloy fatties that came stock on the 2015 Enduro Expert 650B and have also purchased a pair of Fattie SLs as an upgrade. I was told that I could take the 11 Speed freehub body off the alloys and and it would fit on the SLs but it turns it won't fit. Are they running different internal diameters?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Turps- sorry for the delay. Indeed the freehubs are totally different between the alloy wheel hubs and the carbon wheel hubs. You'll have to get the XD driver for DT 350/240 based hubs. I've posted the PN's in this thread a few times, let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

CreativeEdge said:


> Joe
> First off, thanks for all the help and info you provide.
> My lbs is sending my rear carbon roval control trail sl (year 2011)
> to Specialized as the carbon is delaminating and cracking along where
> ...


Creative Edge- this will be up to the service center. Generally for carbon wheels they'll rebuild your hub into a new rim.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mpower13 said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a 2014 S-Works Stumpjumper HT World Cup which I like to change into the RS-1 fork and was wondering if Specialized has the proper adapters/end caps to fit this fork? I believe the current front wheel Roval SL spacing is 100 whereas RS-1 requires a 110 spacing hub. Please advise. Thanks.


mpower13- With the RS1, you HAVE to use a special hub. Because of the way they designed the axle/dropout interface, there is no way to make a hub that goes from RS1 to standard fork and still retain the system stiffness needed for an upside down fork. That being said, we do offer a wheelset that is compatible with RS1:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bryan_d said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the response, it looks like Specialized has already mentioned them on their site.
> 
> ...


Bryan- thanks for pointing this out as it is definitely an error. I'll get that fixed ASAP


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ripn said:


> Hey Joe,
> Pretty interested in the alloy version of the Traverse Fatties. Do you have a real world weight (with rim tape and valves) for the 29er version of the wheels? When will they be available to purchase?
> Thanks!


ripn- our weighed samples came in at 1770g. Valve stems will add around 7-8g, and a set of rim strips would add 70-75g. I'm not 100% sure on availability, but think it should be next month. I'll get back to you when I know for sure.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Edcft said:


> Hi RJ
> 
> I am interested in the Fattie 29 aluminum.
> 
> ...


Edcft- I think they'll be available next month, but waiting for confirmation. will confirm later. 360 hub engagement is 15 degrees.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Alias, you can purchase replacement strips at a Specialized dealer if you need to get another one. These seem to work better than tape. To be honest, this is the first report I've seen of someone putting a hole in the tape from changing a tire. Did your tire lever puncture the strip?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

springje said:


> Hi Joe, I have a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29. I wrecked the front rim and am wondering how much a crash replacement rim for it would cost. Thanks!


Springje- I don't know off the top of my head on alloy replacement rim cost. Best option would be to check with your shop and have them get the price from our service center. If they are having trouble, let me know and I can jump in to help.


----------



## gabbatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Roval Joe, could you please pretty please ask Specialized Joe to come back online?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

stygz1 said:


> Couple Roval Control carbon wheel questions
> 
> 1. How do I service the hub? I have heard a wet lube works well.
> 
> ...


stygz1- rdb had some great info for you (Thanks rdb!), I'll confirm spoke tension for you tomorrow, just want to check something with our wheel tech first.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

gabbatron said:


> Roval Joe, could you please pretty please ask Specialized Joe to come back online?


gabbatron- will do! how long has he been absent? The gentleman who was running that thread is in the process of changing projects, but we can get someone on there ASAP. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## gabbatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Roval Joe, he's been away for over a month.


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> Creative Edge- this will be up to the service center. Generally for carbon wheels they'll rebuild your hub into a new rim.


Joe, 
thanks for the reply, just got the wheels back and they did relace them with new rims. Extremely happy with Specialized's customer service. Top notch !!!


----------



## badch952 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi there, anyone got real life experience with a set of the alloy fattie 29er wheels? Really torn between getting these or some Stans Flow EX's with hope hubs...wanting to purchase before I head overseas next week. Opinions would be greatly appreciated 

P.s roval joe - is there any replacement systems / warranty system for the alloy wheels?

Cheers


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> stygz1- rdb had some great info for you (Thanks rdb!), I'll confirm spoke tension for you tomorrow, just want to check something with our wheel tech first.


stygz1- confirmed that the spoke tension is same as the Fatties posted earlier: 1100n plus or minus 100n


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

badch952 said:


> Hi there, anyone got real life experience with a set of the alloy fattie 29er wheels? Really torn between getting these or some Stans Flow EX's with hope hubs...wanting to purchase before I head overseas next week. Opinions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> P.s roval joe - is there any replacement systems / warranty system for the alloy wheels?
> 
> Cheers


badch952- I'm not sure I follow you. The wheels are covered under manufacturers defect, so for an alloy wheel, let's say something was wrong with the rim like a bad seam weld, or poorly drilled valve hole, etc, yes, this would be replaced at our cost. What in particular were you referring to for a "replacement system"?


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you! Going to service the hub soon also. I did find my creaking sound though. It was debis between the hub body and the cassette.


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Roval Joe,

I recently purchased a gravel bike that is 11 speed 105 shimano. I have two extra 29er wheels that I would like to convert for dirt use. One is the stock WHEELSET off of a 2013 Specialized Crave Singlespeed and the other is off of a 2013 stumpjumper FSR comp carbon 29er. Both of these Wheelsets are 10 speed. Is there a hub/cassette body available that will work to make these 11-speed Shimano road compatible?

Thank you,
Curtis


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

trailwerks said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> I recently purchased a gravel bike that is 11 speed 105 shimano. I have two extra 29er wheels that I would like to convert for dirt use. One is the stock WHEELSET off of a 2013 Specialized Crave Singlespeed and the other is off of a 2013 stumpjumper FSR comp carbon 29er. Both of these Wheelsets are 10 speed. Is there a hub/cassette body available that will work to make these 11-speed Shimano road compatible?
> 
> ...


Hi Curtis- unfortunately, there aren't any freehub bodies available to convert those hubs to 11spd road.


----------



## Yuri Bogner (Sep 20, 2007)

hI jOEY,

please, im from brazil and i will travel to australia and buy fattie sl 27.5, but im worried if i have some problems with the wheels when i come back home, warranty works here if i brought at australia? im convinced to buy extra spokes and nipples, do you know when wheels and spokes/nipples is available at australia bike shops, and vlas questions, where i can find it at australia (Queensland)? Cheers


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Yuri Bogner said:


> hI jOEY,
> 
> please, im from brazil and i will travel to australia and buy fattie sl 27.5, but im worried if i have some problems with the wheels when i come back home, warranty works here if i brought at australia? im convinced to buy extra spokes and nipples, do you know when wheels and spokes/nipples is available at australia bike shops, and vlas questions, where i can find it at australia (Queensland)? Cheers


Hi Yuri,
wow, that's quite a question! I'm not 100% sure I have enough information to answer you fully here, and let me explain why: 1)Roval wheels are covered no matter where you buy them, as long as you are the original owner. HOWEVER, if Brazil does not bring in those models, then it's likely they won't have spare parts on hand, so you may have to wait for them to order spokes from the USA service center. They should have nipples on hand though I believe. 2)I'm not sure what Australia has in stock, but they are showing these wheels on their website. Here is a link to help you locate a shop:
Specialized Bicycle Components

Sorry I don't have more information for you.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi Yuri,
> wow, that's quite a question! I'm not 100% sure I have enough information to answer you fully here, and let me explain why: 1)Roval wheels are covered no matter where you buy them, as long as you are the original owner. HOWEVER, if Brazil does not bring in those models, then it's likely they won't have spare parts on hand, so you may have to wait for them to order spokes from the USA service center. They should have nipples on hand though I believe. 2)I'm not sure what Australia has in stock, but they are showing these wheels on their website. Here is a link to help you locate a shop:
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> Sorry I don't have more information for you.


After waiting for over 3 weeks while being told spokes for carbon 29er wheels were out of stock, a racing team mate and I were finally able to get several spokes from the warranty department when my LBS was accidentally transferred to them.

Ridiculous not to have spokes for your premiere wheels during July. Just plain unforgivable. After 5 years of staunchly supporting these wheels (we have 5 sets between the two of us) we are both moving on next season.


----------



## Yuri Bogner (Sep 20, 2007)

no problem thanks for all, only one last question, i saw that fattie carbon wheels use revolution spokes and dt swiss pro lock hexagonal nipples, do you know the sizes of it, im thinking to buy some if i have anything broken.

and sorry my english, i learn reading mtb site, 

cheers


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

kosmo said:


> After waiting for over 3 weeks while being told spokes for carbon 29er wheels were out of stock, a racing team mate and I were finally able to get several spokes from the warranty department when my LBS was accidentally transferred to them.
> 
> Ridiculous not to have spokes for your premiere wheels during July. Just plain unforgivable. After 5 years of staunchly supporting these wheels (we have 5 sets between the two of us) we are both moving on next season.


Kosmo- I'm bummed to hear about your experience. You've got every right to be upset, I'd feel the same way. I know this doesn't help your situation, but could you do me a favor and let me know 1) what wheel model you were looking for spokes for, and 2) confirm which country you're in/shop you were dealing with? I'd like to send this to our service center so they are aware of what's happening. Thanks in advance for your help, and again, sorry you had such a bad experience.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Yuri Bogner said:


> no problem thanks for all, only one last question, i saw that fattie carbon wheels use revolution spokes and dt swiss pro lock hexagonal nipples, do you know the sizes of it, im thinking to buy some if i have anything broken.
> 
> and sorry my english, i learn reading mtb site,
> 
> cheers


Hey Yuri, no worries on your English- it's far better than my Portuguese! Spoke lengths for the 650b Fattie SL's are:
- Front non disc side: 259mm
- Front disc side: 274mm
- Rear drive side: 280mm
- Rear disc side: 282mm

all spokes are DT Revolution, and nipples are 14mm length, 14 gauge alloy Pro lock Hex head


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Kosmo- I'm bummed to hear about your experience. You've got every right to be upset, I'd feel the same way. I know this doesn't help your situation, but could you do me a favor and let me know 1) what wheel model you were looking for spokes for, and 2) confirm which country you're in/shop you were dealing with? I'd like to send this to our service center so they are aware of what's happening. Thanks in advance for your help, and again, sorry you had such a bad experience.


Yes, it was infuriating. We both put a lot of effort into preparing for a very few 100 mile races each year. And another spoke broke in another wheel of my team mate's bike 10 minutes before the start of the Butte 100 (I got him off the line on time on a training wheel, after a feverish cassette/disk swap and brake caliper realignment).

1) Roval Control 29 SL 2012, with spoke lengths of 299 and 302; 2) USA, west coast, really don't want to identify LBS, as they busted their butts on this, and I don't want anything negative blowing back on them.

Thanks Joe, the Roval carbon wheels served us so well, for so long (but rear spokes started breaking in the third season) but we can't ride wheels for which spokes are not available.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Joe,

This may be more of a DT question, but I knew you would be more helpful than trying to get in touch with them.

I have a pair of Control Carbon 29er wheels (2014?) which I swapped this week to be 11 speed for CX season (similar to what was done here: Hack: Converting 2014 10 Speed Roval Control Carbon 29er Wheels to 11 Speed CX Disc). I have Shimano Ultegra Di2/R785.

First test I noticed that the cassette wasn't freewheeling perfectly and could cause the chain to bob. A ride or two more and it seemed fine, but racing last night I was getting horrible chain slap. Coming down off of a flyover, it smacked so loudly that one of the Pro riders asked if it was a wheel or a handlebar. Later I hopped a curb and on the landing it bounced so badly I heard spokes and skidded to a stop to make sure I didn't wreck anything - and everything looked fine. I went to the Shimano tent and they played around with it a bit, but really couldn't repeat anything that was happening on course (and neither was I - which is why I went to them).

I never noticed this on my MTB, which makes me wonder if it's just normal, or if the Type II derailleur was masking the issue. It also was not happening with the HED Ardennes wheels that came with the bike.

What I'm wondering: 
Does this sounds like the normal operating parameters of the hub? 
I was very careful to keep the install clean & correct, but could that have done something?
Is there a way to make the star ratchet freewheel smoother/lessen the friction to help the rear derailleur keep the chain tensioned in the rough stuff?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jester6578 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> This may be more of a DT question, but I knew you would be more helpful than trying to get in touch with them.
> 
> ...


jester6578- thanks for the thorough explanation. This is definitely not normal operating parameters of the hub. The reason why you are experiencing this problem is because the Roval mtn hubshells do not adhere to Shimano ROAD 11spd dimension requirements. When we designed the hub shells a few years back, we were trying to get the largest amount of space between the flanges to increase stiffness. We knew this would make the hubs non compatible with Shimano 11spd road (to note: these hubs ARE compatible with Shimano 11spd mtn/XTR cassettes), but didn't figure it was an issue since they were mountain wheels.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> jester6578- thanks for the thorough explanation. This is definitely not normal operating parameters of the hub. The reason why you are experiencing this problem is because the Roval mtn hubshells do not adhere to Shimano ROAD 11spd dimension requirements. When we designed the hub shells a few years back, we were trying to get the largest amount of space between the flanges to increase stiffness. We knew this would make the hubs non compatible with Shimano 11spd road (to note: these hubs ARE compatible with Shimano 11spd mtn/XTR cassettes), but didn't figure it was an issue since they were mountain wheels.


jester6587- Sorry, forgot to add that the hack you read about only addresses the clearance to the frame, not clearance of the cassette to the actual hub shell, which is where your cassette is likely occasionally contacting, causing your chain to hang up/slap


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

kosmo said:


> Yes, it was infuriating. We both put a lot of effort into preparing for a very few 100 mile races each year. And another spoke broke in another wheel of my team mate's bike 10 minutes before the start of the Butte 100 (I got him off the line on time on a training wheel, after a feverish cassette/disk swap and brake caliper realignment).
> 
> 1) Roval Control 29 SL 2012, with spoke lengths of 299 and 302; 2) USA, west coast, really don't want to identify LBS, as they busted their butts on this, and I don't want anything negative blowing back on them.
> 
> Thanks Joe, the Roval carbon wheels served us so well, for so long (but rear spokes started breaking in the third season) but we can't ride wheels for which spokes are not available.


Kosmo- thanks for the information, and respectable of you to not call out the shop. You could always PM me that part if you want, obviously they weren't part of the problem, it just helps me identify the situation with customer service. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, I totally understand. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Do my 2013 Roval Control 29 wheels (alloy, aftermarket..not OEM) come with the 18 or 36 point star ratchet?


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the detailed explanation of why it's happening! And it looks like precisely that - the cassette rubbing on the hub body (see below). I'll see if I can get in touch with the guys at Bike Barn to see how they handled it.

Are any of the newer 29" Roval Carbon hub shells compatible with 11spd road cassettes? I got this set as a dual duty XC & CX set - and it worked flawlessly until I upgraded to 11spd (silly me). Would love to find something that works with what I currently have.

Thanks again!


----------



## perfectbike (Aug 12, 2014)

*Replacement rim, Roval Control 29 Carbon Red colorway*

Roval Joe, I've been holding off for the regular process to help me but I think I need more help. On my second ride on a 2014 Epic Expert WC Carbon Red a stick ripped a spoke through the front rim. The dealer has offered to supply a grey rim for $200 plus rebuild labor.

I REALLY don't want the grey. I want to retain the color the bike came with, this bike has all kinds of red parts on it on purpose. I see there are one or two 2015 bikes with the wheels in this colorway.

Apparently there are no rims available (it's been 6 weeks). Should I keep waiting? Can Specialized trade me wheels for a fee? I'm stuck here and really don't want the grey.


----------



## sacstatemtbr (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Joe,

I am trying to decide between two Roval 29er wheels. I'm 210-215 and ride mixed terrain in Colorado. I am looking at the Roval control 29er and the new Roval Fatty SL wheels. I will be putting them on both a full suspension and hardtail. I am looking for a wheel that I can do my normal riding (rocky, smooth) as well as some bike packing. Anyone else on this thread I look forward to your responses as well. thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TiGeo said:


> Do my 2013 Roval Control 29 wheels (alloy, aftermarket..not OEM) come with the 18 or 36 point star ratchet?


TiGeo- your 2013 alloy Controls have 36t ratchets.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jester6578 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed explanation of why it's happening! And it looks like precisely that - the cassette rubbing on the hub body (see below). I'll see if I can get in touch with the guys at Bike Barn to see how they handled it.
> 
> ...


No worries, sorry I don't have better news for you. Today's wheels are the same hub, so no difference in dimension there. I'm curious, would you consider using XX1 1x11 for your cross bike? that would allow your wheels to work for both mtn/cross. Just a suggestion, please don't hate me if this is totally inappropriate, as I'm not a cross guy.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

perfectbike said:


> Roval Joe, I've been holding off for the regular process to help me but I think I need more help. On my second ride on a 2014 Epic Expert WC Carbon Red a stick ripped a spoke through the front rim. The dealer has offered to supply a grey rim for $200 plus rebuild labor.
> 
> I REALLY don't want the grey. I want to retain the color the bike came with, this bike has all kinds of red parts on it on purpose. I see there are one or two 2015 bikes with the wheels in this colorway.
> 
> Apparently there are no rims available (it's been 6 weeks). Should I keep waiting? Can Specialized trade me wheels for a fee? I'm stuck here and really don't want the grey.


Perfectbike- let me contact customer service direct and see what can be done. I'll get back to you shortly.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

sacstatemtbr said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I am trying to decide between two Roval 29er wheels. I'm 210-215 and ride mixed terrain in Colorado. I am looking at the Roval control 29er and the new Roval Fatty SL wheels. I will be putting them on both a full suspension and hardtail. I am looking for a wheel that I can do my normal riding (rocky, smooth) as well as some bike packing. Anyone else on this thread I look forward to your responses as well. thanks


sacstatemtbr- I'd tend to recommend the Fatties because of the extra volume, but I can't be 100% sure the extra width will be compatible with your hardtail? this will grow the tire casing slightly (probably a couple millimeters), so depending on what tires you're using, it might be close on the HT frame? Might be worth stopping by a dealer with your HT to check out. If that doesn't work fit wise, the Control carbons are still plenty durable.


----------



## Phinious (Oct 9, 2014)

I am riding 2014 Roval Traverse SL Carbon 29er rims. Love the wheels with one exception - I'm breaking spokes regularly. It's always in the rear at the nipple. I had the wheel re-laced with non-tapered spokes - same problem. After 4 or five rides - busted spoke. I weigh about 205 with pack and have an S-Works 29 enduro. I'm wondering if others are having the same issue? I'm also wondering if the new Specialized "fatties" are any stronger?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Phinious said:


> I am riding 2014 Roval Traverse SL Carbon 29er rims. Love the wheels with one exception - I'm breaking spokes regularly. It's always in the rear at the nipple. I had the wheel re-laced with non-tapered spokes - same problem. After 4 or five rides - busted spoke. I weigh about 205 with pack and have an S-Works 29 enduro. I'm wondering if others are having the same issue? I'm also wondering if the new Specialized "fatties" are any stronger?


I have the exact same bike and wheels, but I do not have a problem with breaking spokes. But full disclosure.... I have only broken one spoke in the last 8 years of riding, that was not caused by a stick, branch or rock.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Phinious said:


> I am riding 2014 Roval Traverse SL Carbon 29er rims. Love the wheels with one exception - I'm breaking spokes regularly. It's always in the rear at the nipple. I had the wheel re-laced with non-tapered spokes - same problem. After 4 or five rides - busted spoke. I weigh about 205 with pack and have an S-Works 29 enduro. I'm wondering if others are having the same issue? I'm also wondering if the new Specialized "fatties" are any stronger?


Phinious- I have heard of a few cases here and there where riders had a similar problem. We tried something with the spoke lacing that seems to solve this, and since you are breaking yours so fast, I'd like to try it on your wheel. Please PM me your contact info and we can get you sorted.


----------



## perfectbike (Aug 12, 2014)

As I imagined RJ, Specialized and my dealer are coming through to help. No color-matched product available but we are working it out. Just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

perfectbike said:


> As I imagined RJ, Specialized and my dealer are coming through to help. No color-matched product available but we are working it out. Just wanted to say thank you.


Thanks for that perfectbike, glad you are getting sorted!


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

So much spoke failure have these wheels off my list, I'm amazed at how something so simple has happened so frequently to Spec. I'll guess it's a galvanic corrosion issue, hopefully there is a good explanation here. 

What's the real story here Joe?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> So much spoke failure have these wheels off my list, I'm amazed at how something so simple has happened so frequently to Spec. I'll guess it's a galvanic corrosion issue, hopefully there is a good explanation here.
> 
> What's the real story here Joe?


Hey Todd- I guess that depends on what you are actually referring to? spokes breaking has nothing at all to do with galvanic nipple corrosion. That would be considered nipples breaking. Both of these problems have been described on this thread, as well as threads for other brands of wheels. Spokes can break for many reasons including cuts in the spokes from rocks/chains/sticks, or they can fatigue over time due to improper alignment (hole angles drilled wrong in hubs or rims which puts uneven load on spoke), some spokes are built with metals that corrode (rust) and break prematurely, and some wheels are built to be race only and don't withstand long term use, which leads to premature spoke breaking also. There are probably other reasons that I'm not listing here also. If you have a specific question, I try to answer as best I can, just let me know.


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Roval Joe,

I have a 2013 Stumpy HT (alloy comp model) with the stock royal control wheel set. I'm having tons of issues with the rear wheel, which I suspect to be mostly build quality. I'm 180 lbs, hardcore XC rider.

Ive suffered from 8 broken spoke nipples, all on the rear wheel. Six non drive and two drive side. They all break the same way: the head of the nipple snaps clean off! I checked the spoke tension when I bought it, it was relatively even, and in the right range for drive/non-drive sides. But for whatever reason they keep on snapping, almost every other ride I've done in the last two weeks, I've broken a nipple.(One was while I was riding smooth pavement!) I've also noticed that after 9 months of ownership, almost every single spoke nipple is seized up. I can't even true the wheel without drenching it in something like tri-flow beforehand. Any ideas?

I feel like it's a case of low quality alloy spoke nipples and no form of spoke preparation/lubricant used....


----------



## bigwaves_us (Mar 15, 2008)

Cenzobear said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a 2013 Stumpy HT (alloy comp model) with the stock royal control wheel set. I'm having tons of issues with the rear wheel, which I suspect to be mostly build quality. I'm 180 lbs, hardcore XC rider.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with my Roval wheels. I have now switched to a pair of crankbros. In fact, i have changed out my other bikes roval wheels as well. Broken spokes and not staying true.


----------



## sccott (Jun 20, 2013)

Please could you let me know the exact ROVAL CONTROL TRAIL SL 26" carbon rim's ERD?? and should I use some nipple washers or don't need when I build up wheelset with that rims?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Cenzobear said:


> Hey Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a 2013 Stumpy HT (alloy comp model) with the stock royal control wheel set. I'm having tons of issues with the rear wheel, which I suspect to be mostly build quality. I'm 180 lbs, hardcore XC rider.
> 
> ...


Cenzobear- just to be clear, the set of wheels you have are not a Roval handbuilt wheelset. You have the J-bend hubs laced into a Roval alloy rim. That being said, the problems you're having should not be normal. Can you tell me approximately how many hours or miles you have on them? Also, have you spoken to your dealer about the problems you're having?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

bigwaves_us said:


> I had the same issue with my Roval wheels. I have now switched to a pair of crankbros. In fact, i have changed out my other bikes roval wheels as well. Broken spokes and not staying true.


bigwaves- Sorry for the bad experience, if you don't mind helping us out, could you let me know a little more about your wheels:
- model/year
- both front/rear wheels breaking spokes
- was it actual spokes that were breaking, or were nipples breaking, or both?
- how long you rode the wheels before having the first problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Henrik83 said:


> Stupid question, I know.. But is there a way to order Roval Traverse hubs online?
> My Concept Store isn't kidding when he thinks I will pay more for a set of hubs to a Stumpy EVO then a complete set of chinese carbon wheels with Hope Evo. I would like to keep 142+ when building an extra set of wheels but $800 for a set of hubs is not OK.


Sorry Henrick83, the hubs are not sold separately.


----------



## Cenzobear (Oct 30, 2012)

Roval Joe,

I've got about 650 miles on them, bought the bike in November so lot even a year old yet. I did talk to the dealer, they said to see if it keeps happening. Well, it is now... Unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Cenzobear said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I've got about 650 miles on them, bought the bike in November so lot even a year old yet. I did talk to the dealer, they said to see if it keeps happening. Well, it is now... Unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cenzobear- please take the wheel back to the shop and have him contact our customer service, this should be taken care of. If you or the shop runs into problems doing this, please PM me the shop info so I can contact customer service directly and help.


----------



## holeshot876 (Jan 28, 2014)

Joe,
Would you happen to know the ratchet configuration on the new Control SL rear wheels? 

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

holeshot876 said:


> Joe,
> Would you happen to know the ratchet configuration on the new Control SL rear wheels?
> 
> Thanks


yup, it's a DT star ratchet, 36t.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there internationally shipped Front Thru 15mm Kit (S125900006)? Recently it was available on hibike.de, but can't find anymore.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

leugene said:


> Is there internationally shipped Front Thru 15mm Kit (S125900006)? Recently it was available on hibike.de, but can't find anymore.


leugene- we have these in stock in the USA service center, and they are likely available in the Central Europe service center also. Have you checked thru a Specialized dealer? We don't have something set up where you can order through the internet.


----------



## holeshot876 (Jan 28, 2014)

Joe,
Do they make conversion to 54 like the fattie sl?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

holeshot876 said:


> Joe,
> Do they make conversion to 54 like the fattie sl?


If you can find a 54t ratchet set, it will fit right in your hub, but DT does not make these available aftermarket (at least right now). Maybe they'll offer it in the future?


----------



## Krakanmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Roval Joe.
I have a bunch of Specialized bikes, almost all of the with Roval wheels.
I have noticed that some of the 2015 models ST comp,compcarbon,elite got a new rim on their Roval Control 29 alloy wheels.

On the specialized web site ther claimed weight are 1550g, 
where as the previous model were claimed 1680g. 

When i weighed my 2013 roval control 29 alloy wheels they came in around 2050g(F15,R12x142), and the roval control 29 trail alloy around 2150g.

So my question is what is the REAL weight of the new Roval Control 29 alloy?
I have a hard time believing the claimed 1550g, also given that the Carbon model are 1580g, (got them and the claimed weight are correct). They got the same spokes, same spoke count, same hubs. 

If the new alloy wheel is lighter, why would anyone buy a specialized epic expert over an epic elite when they are basically the same bike with different wheels and huge price difference.


----------



## mattb (Feb 1, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> bigwaves- Sorry for the bad experience, if you don't mind helping us out, could you let me know a little more about your wheels:
> - model/year
> - both front/rear wheels breaking spokes
> - was it actual spokes that were breaking, or were nipples breaking, or both?
> ...


My 2014 Roval Control 29 Carbon spokes shredded after 3-4 months. First time I've ever broke spokes and I've been mountain biking since 1995. To be fare a stick pushed my rear detail into the spokes, but they shouldn't have gone that quick. Part of the issue may be gauge of spoke being, but without question spoke tension is at issue. When taken to the shop to fix, the remaining spokes were gauged WAAAYYYY under where they were supposed to be. The first shop I bought them from said this was normal and the wheel was just seating in; but I only weigh 150 lbs and these things were flexy.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

holeshot876 said:


> Joe,
> Do they make conversion to 54 like the fattie sl?


Trek sells the individual ratchets to upgrade the hub...

Bontrager x DT Swiss Rapid Drive 54-Tooth Star Ratchet Spooling Up


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Krakanmann said:


> Hi Roval Joe.
> I have a bunch of Specialized bikes, almost all of the with Roval wheels.
> I have noticed that some of the 2015 models ST comp,compcarbon,elite got a new rim on their Roval Control 29 alloy wheels.
> 
> ...


Krakanmann- this is not a case of anyone trying to pull your leg on wheel weights. It's more a misunderstanding of what a Control alloy wheelset is. So the wheels you are weighing from Comp bike models are NOT Roval wheelsets. These are simply wheels that use a Roval rim, laced into a completely different hub set and different spokes than our handbuilt Roval wheelsets. If you read some past posts from this thread, it's a common mistake that people make, and I've explained it many times before. HOWEVER- no need to take my word for it, since I am pretty partial to Roval product. Feel free to visit your local dealer and weigh some when they come in (our wharehouse just received the first shipment of the new Control alloy wheels this week). Please note that when you do take the time to weigh them, we advertise weight without the rim strip since there are options for customers in the area of rim strips. Weights are also without valve stems.

your question about bike spec- I'll leave bike spec questions to the Specialized forum, but I believe what you are really asking is why would anyone buy a Control Carbon wheel over a Control alloy, since the weights are so close yet the price is so different, right? if so, the reason is that weight is not the only factor in what makes a wheel good. the carbon wheelset comes with a quicker engagement hub, and because that carbon rim is WAY stiffer than the alloy rim, the wheelset rides quite differently than an alloy wheel. The carbon rims will also withstand ding damage better than the alloys.

If you are curious about how the carbon wheels ride, I encourage you to try some out from your local dealer. many of our dealers have wheel test programs where you cold try them out on your bike. No better way to understand, and why listen to me, when you can see for yourself?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mattb said:


> My 2014 Roval Control 29 Carbon spokes shredded after 3-4 months. First time I've ever broke spokes and I've been mountain biking since 1995. To be fare a stick pushed my rear detail into the spokes, but they shouldn't have gone that quick. Part of the issue may be gauge of spoke being, but without question spoke tension is at issue. When taken to the shop to fix, the remaining spokes were gauged WAAAYYYY under where they were supposed to be. The first shop I bought them from said this was normal and the wheel was just seating in; but I only weigh 150 lbs and these things were flexy.


mattb- indeed the wheels should not have lost that much tension- you are indeed way too light for having this kind of problem. I think you said you got rid of them, but if I'm wrong and you still have them, PM me your contact info and let's get you sorted. I'd like you to get a better experience.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*2012 Roval Contro SL - 10mm DT thru axle end caps?*

Hi Joe,

Just got a new frameset , and am trying to convert my retail version 2012 Roval Control SL (135mm) from 142x12 to 135x10mm thru axle. ( kind of a step back i know  )

I thought I read these take the standard DT caps, but when I put a set on my rear hub, the freehub side DT cap seem to bottom out on the axle before it actually makes contact with the freehub outer bearing to push it all the way down.

Seems like about 2mm which also pushes the whole wheel over in the bike frame so its offset more to the disc brake /non-drive side.

Are these not compatible? Am I stuck with the 9mm Specialized OEM caps because the Roval axle is somehow a different overall length (longer) than the DT 240s Hub?

Below are some pics: first one is with the cap seated in place:
You can see the difference of how much the freehub sits up by comparing it to the second picture. Plus it won't engage properly : third pic is the DT end cap itself.


























Thanks for any help!


----------



## Krakanmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> Krakanmann- this is not a case of anyone trying to pull your leg on wheel weights. It's more a misunderstanding of what a Control alloy wheelset is. So the wheels you are weighing from Comp bike models are NOT Roval wheelsets. These are simply wheels that use a Roval rim, laced into a completely different hub set and different spokes than our handbuilt Roval wheelsets. If you read some past posts from this thread, it's a common mistake that people make, and I've explained it many times before. HOWEVER- no need to take my word for it, since I am pretty partial to Roval product. Feel free to visit your local dealer and weigh some when they come in (our wharehouse just received the first shipment of the new Control alloy wheels this week). Please note that when you do take the time to weigh them, we advertise weight without the rim strip since there are options for customers in the area of rim strips. Weights are also without valve stems.
> 
> your question about bike spec- I'll leave bike spec questions to the Specialized forum, but I believe what you are really asking is why would anyone buy a Control Carbon wheel over a Control alloy, since the weights are so close yet the price is so different, right? if so, the reason is that weight is not the only factor in what makes a wheel good. the carbon wheelset comes with a quicker engagement hub, and because that carbon rim is WAY stiffer than the alloy rim, the wheelset rides quite differently than an alloy wheel. The carbon rims will also withstand ding damage better than the alloys.
> 
> If you are curious about how the carbon wheels ride, I encourage you to try some out from your local dealer. many of our dealers have wheel test programs where you cold try them out on your bike. No better way to understand, and why listen to me, when you can see for yourself?


Hi Again.

First of all, thank you!
This was very useful information to me. I see your point and I now get why I was so confused about the different wheels 

Do not mistake, I was not angry but only confused and curious, which is not so wierd given that there are not much information out there about the differences you just explained. Not even my local Specy dealer could explain this to me.

I got a pair of Control Carbon on mye Epic Expert WC 2014, they are great btw  I have previously ridden the American classic race 29 alloy wheelset which is lighter, and then I experienced first hand how light weight at some point affects stiffness and durability, they sucked 

Erik!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

crconsulting said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just got a new frameset , and am trying to convert my retail version 2012 Roval Control SL (135mm) from 142x12 to 135x10mm thru axle. ( kind of a step back i know  )
> 
> ...


crconsulting- thanks for including the photos, this always helps to understand. That being said, I'm scratching my head here. Maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but in the 3rd photo it "appears" that the end cap still has a gap between the end of the axle. But you are saying that from the position shown here, you could slide the FH body further down, but the end cap itself will not go further?

do you have the DT part number for the end caps you ordered? I'd like to double check which end caps you got. These should be totally compatible, unless by chance you have a 142+ hub. Just to check, your hub shell does say 135mm on the graphic, right?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> crconsulting- thanks for including the photos, this always helps to understand. That being said, I'm scratching my head here. Maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but in the 3rd photo it "appears" that the end cap still has a gap between the end of the axle. But you are saying that from the position shown here, you could slide the FH body further down, but the end cap itself will not go further?
> 
> do you have the DT part number for the end caps you ordered? I'd like to double check which end caps you got. These should be totally compatible, unless by chance you have a 142+ hub. Just to check, your hub shell does say 135mm on the graphic, right?


Thanks for the quick response man!



Roval Joe said:


> I'm scratching my head here. Maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but in the 3rd photo it "appears" that the end cap still has a gap between the end of the axle.


No its all the way on the axle. There's a step and the axle is bottomed on that. 
Heres a better shot of the cap itself. this is from the back. You can see where the axle bottoms on that 3rd smallest I.D. "shelf"












Roval Joe said:


> But you are saying that from the position shown here, you could slide the FH body further down, but the end cap itself will not go further?


Exactly, Id say I can push the freehub down about 3-4mm&#8230;



Roval Joe said:


> do you have the DT part number for the end caps you ordered?


Here it is:

Mfg#:HWGXXX0001803S
UPC:840121068851
EAN:7613052255866



Roval Joe said:


> unless by chance you have a 142+ hub. Just to check, your hub shell does say 135mm on the graphic, right?


No the hub shell itself has the 135mm sticker.
Oddly enough the 142 end caps are labeled 142+ though. But I thought all the 142-142+ end caps are the same.

Plus wouldn't that make the axle shorter over all length wise anyways??

(edit)


Roval Joe said:


> unless by chance you have a 142+ hub.


Just a thought&#8230;
is it possible I somehow got a 142+ axle in a 135 hub shell??
Do you have the overall all length of the 142+ axles so I can rule that out?

I just measured mine and its 129.92mm or 5.115" end to end OAL.










Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Krakanmann said:


> Hi Again.
> 
> First of all, thank you!
> This was very useful information to me. I see your point and I now get why I was so confused about the different wheels
> ...


Hey Erik- stoked I was able to help. To your point, there is so much to know about product these days, it just gets super confusing, and that's why we started the thread here. I guess I didn't need to encourage you to go test ride, you already understand. Nice!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

crconsulting said:


> Thanks for the quick response man!
> 
> No its all the way on the axle. There's a step and the axle is bottomed on that.
> Heres a better shot of the cap itself. this is from the back. You can see where the axle bottoms on that 3rd smallest I.D. "shelf"
> ...


Hmm, ok, I think the axle length and the fact that you have a 142+ end cap are raising some flags here. 142 and 142+ are different end caps. I also measured the axle on both a 135mm hub and a 142+ hub, and neither axle comes close to what you have. 135mm axle is approximately 115mm and 142+ axle is approximately 117mm. Did you by chance buy these wheels used?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Hmm, ok, I think the axle length and the fact that you have a 142+ end cap are raising some flags here. 142 and 142+ are different end caps. I also measured the axle on both a 135mm hub and a 142+ hub, and neither axle comes close to what you have. 135mm axle is approximately 115mm and 142+ axle is approximately 117mm. Did you by chance buy these wheels used?


No, I've had them since new. Admittedly, that is bizarre though .

The free hub was changed out to 36T engagement but I can't imagine the axle was changed. But they were/fit a 142 x 12 rear spaced frame just fine.

Let me double check that measurement on the axle and get back to you tomorrow. 
It would seem that 129mm is way out of line compared to what you came up with. The free hub would stick up much higher!! (That's a difference of 12mm)

I was in a hurry when I measured it&#8230;.

thanks!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> 135mm axle is approximately 115mm and 142+ axle is approximately 117mm


Thanks for those measurements! That helped a lot!!!



crconsulting said:


> Let me double check that measurement on the axle and get back to you tomorrow


Got a chance to re-measure, took the freehub completely off as I think it may not have been seated all the way down, plus I measured from the other side with the freehub side up and the non drive side against a flat surface. Looks like its the 117mm axle...

On another note, I also took the original 9mm end caps and they seat much better than the 10mm ones. I'm thinking at this point I got a slightly out of tolerance end caps coupled with that longer axle creating some tolerance stacking. (I'm sending them back for an exchange )

Not sure how I ended up with the 142plus axles on there, I'm thinking something go lost in translation with the shop when I originally picked these up and requested 142's.
But thats water under the bridge at this point, at least now I know what direction I need to go. They did fit the old frame fine though so I never noticed the markings on the cap.

*Will it take the standard DT 115mm axle or are they proprietary Specialized? if so do you happen to have a part number?*

Once again, thank you for your guidance!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

crconsulting said:


> Thanks for those measurements! That helped a lot!!!
> 
> Got a chance to re-measure, took the freehub completely off as I think it may not have been seated all the way down, plus I measured from the other side with the freehub side up and the non drive side against a flat surface. Looks like its the 117mm axle...
> 
> ...


No worries- yeah, seems strange that you'd have that axle in there. Since you have a 135mm hub, the 115 axle should fit fine, nothing proprietary for the 135mm hub internals.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Roval Joe,
I'm considering a set of Traverse Fatties (alloy) and I am confused as to the part from DT that you can use to upgrade the engagement to match the SL. Can you advise?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Chuch said:


> Roval Joe,
> I'm considering a set of Traverse Fatties (alloy) and I am confused as to the part from DT that you can use to upgrade the engagement to match the SL. Can you advise?


Chuch- the alloy wheels come with the DT 360 internals, which do not have higher engagement upgrade.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Roval Control carbon upgraded to DT Swiss 54t rachet sound. - YouTube

Roval Control Carbon 29 sound with Dt Swiss 54t star ratchet . I think has a higher buzz sound like I9 or CK hubs.


----------



## taylor.roberts (Apr 18, 2011)

Roval Joe, do you know when the 29 Fattie with 142+ hubs will be available? My shop keeps telling me two weeks out, two weeks out, for the past two months. Do you have a better idea of when they will be shipped out?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

taylor.roberts said:


> Roval Joe, do you know when the 29 Fattie with 142+ hubs will be available? My shop keeps telling me two weeks out, two weeks out, for the past two months. Do you have a better idea of when they will be shipped out?


taylor.Roberts- Short answer is, not exactly. Long answer is, we had a shipment come in and standing orders from shops were filled last week with that order. I'm not sure if your shop had any on order, or if theirs got filled, but it's worth checking with them again if you haven't in a week or so. Our next shipment will be in and live the first week of November, but I don't have information on how many of these are sold thru dealers already. Sorry I don't have better info, but we have many more on order, as the demand has been higher than expected. I apologize for the wait!


----------



## surfndav (Aug 3, 2007)

I just found this thread, I will be following it. I just got my ROVAL TRAVERSE SL FATTIE 29 142+ on Monday. They are on my 2014 Camber Carbon Expert EVO. I've had 2 rides so far. They're Everything I was hoping for and then some. First, on my scale I saved almost 300 grams for the set over the OME alloy wheels. Thats better than I expected, so happy, happy, joy, joy. I mounted a Continental X King 2.2 on the rear, and the Butcher 2.3 on the front. I'm running 22psi in the rear, and 20psi in the front. I used the plugs that came with the set to set them up tubeless. By the way, these things are FAT!!!! 
With the lower pressure and the wider foot print the traction is as you would expect&#8230;.awesome, as well as the faster pick up and turn over. I'm also loving the higher engagement of the new ratchet system, and the high pitch buss when coasting is very cool. This is my first set of carbon wheels so I can't compare them to any others, but I really like what I'm seeing so far. 
Before I bought them I was doing my due diligence and read something about how these wheels drift. It was one of those paragraphs that (at least for me) kind of bounced around in my head and I thought "what the heck does that mean". I think I get it now. When riding other wheels and pushing through a sweeping turn on a loose surface i've always been on the look out for the point when you feel the rear wheel slip or drift. That slip is shortly followed by a loss of control or a break in traction where you grab some break and hopefully recover. Now I'm new the this phenomena, but it seems that the rear wheel will drift and yet not slip out of control nearly as quickly allowing for much higher speeds and confidence inspiring turning. I'm looking forward to learning how to exploit this characteristic further. 
Here they are in all their glory.


----------



## schworm (Feb 8, 2007)

Roval Joe,
I'm getting a new 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper with Roval Control SL 29 wheels. It comes with a 142+ XD rear hub. I have two questions regarding converting this to 142+ 10 speed. First, will a regular 10 speed DT Swiss freebody work on this hub? Also, what is the part number for the 142+ drive side endcap (my understanding is that it is 2mm shorter than the standard 142 DT 10 speed endcap)? 
Thanks!


----------



## Fijijdm (Jul 18, 2014)

Joe,

Couple of questions. I have a 2015 camber comp evo. Online it says the wheels are roval fattie. Are they different than the traverse fattie alloy wheel? Or are they the same?

Next question. Does the rear hub have dt Swiss internals? Can I use a 36 tooth star upgrade? If not are there other quick engaging options for these wheels?

And finally. I've read conflicting statement on whether the new rival plug system will work on my alloy fatty wheels. Can you confirm they will work on my wheel?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

schworm said:


> Roval Joe,
> I'm getting a new 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper with Roval Control SL 29 wheels. It comes with a 142+ XD rear hub. I have two questions regarding converting this to 142+ 10 speed. First, will a regular 10 speed DT Swiss freebody work on this hub? Also, what is the part number for the 142+ drive side endcap (my understanding is that it is 2mm shorter than the standard 142 DT 10 speed endcap)?
> Thanks!


schworm- yeah, the standard DT 10spd freehub body works fine. Part number for the 142+ end cap is: S115900022. You are correct, there is a 2mm difference.


----------



## schworm (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Roval Joe!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Roval Joe,

I'm looking at either the Roval Control 29 Carbon or the Roval Control SL 29 to use for tubeless CX racing using the Specialized 2bliss Tracer 700x33 tires. I know the weights of each wheel-set with durability not being an issue the Roval Control SL 29 would be the way to go. But I'm wondering what the durability of that wheel-set would be for CX racing. The smaller tires don't blunt the forces as well as larger, higher volume MTB tires. Do you think the Roval Control SL 29 wheel-set would be durable enough for CX racing on skinny tires?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Fewer rocks on a CX course.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Stonerider said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I'm looking at either the Roval Control 29 Carbon or the Roval Control SL 29 to use for tubeless CX racing using the Specialized 2bliss Tracer 700x33 tires. I know the weights of each wheel-set with durability not being an issue the Roval Control SL 29 would be the way to go. But I'm wondering what the durability of that wheel-set would be for CX racing. The smaller tires don't blunt the forces as well as larger, higher volume MTB tires. Do you think the Roval Control SL 29 wheel-set would be durable enough for CX racing on skinny tires?


Stonerider- the rims on Control SL will be fine for racing CX, they are coming on some of our Crux models even. I would recommend getting these wheels for your CX bike only if you are not using SRAM or Shimano ROAD 11spd. These hubs would work with Shimano 11spd MTN (with included freehub body) and SRAM 11spd MTN (w/purchase of XD driver freehub body).


----------



## bigwaves_us (Mar 15, 2008)

Stonerider said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I'm looking at either the Roval Control 29 Carbon or the Roval Control SL 29 to use for tubeless CX racing using the Specialized 2bliss Tracer 700x33 tires. I know the weights of each wheel-set with durability not being an issue the Roval Control SL 29 would be the way to go. But I'm wondering what the durability of that wheel-set would be for CX racing. The smaller tires don't blunt the forces as well as larger, higher volume MTB tires. Do you think the Roval Control SL 29 wheel-set would be durable enough for CX racing on skinny tires?


Mine worked for about 1000 miles and then had major issues with bearings, broken spokes and staying true. Now riding another brand and much better results. If you are close to CT - you can try them out.


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

Roval Joe - I am looking to upgrade the wheelset on my new Santa Cruz Nomad, and I'm considering the new Traverse SL Fatties 605b (along with the Ibis 741s) but I am concerned about durability with the low spoke count. I weight just under 200lbs and ride aggressively. I know that there is still a limited sample size, but can you share any background on durability and failure rates for the fattie wheelset?


----------



## ultreia (Nov 2, 2010)

I have writed in other post, but Why could be the reason of chaning bearings of a Roval Control 29 and the freehub gets fixed when the wheel is mounted in the bike ? The parts are correctly mounted and the bearings are ok. My wheel had a bit play but now It hasn't play but when I mount the wheel in the bike the freehub gets fixed.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Another fattie alloy question. Is the rear hub swappable between 135, 142, and 142+. Or is 142+ different? Thanks.


----------



## Spillway (Oct 13, 2011)

Did some reading. 142+ is its own animal and is not swappable with 135 or 142.


----------



## Benbow (Jul 8, 2013)

RovalJ-I have the alum Roval wheelset that came on the 2014 Enduro Expert Carbon 29", so not sure if those are full Roval build? Based on this info, can you tell me which spokes these would have? I have broken several rear spokes and my LBS is working with Specialized Support to provide a new spokeset and they are going to rebuild them. I am considering the Traverse Fattie SL's and keeping the other Roval's as a backup. Will the Fattie SL's have the same spokes and is there any improvement in the spoke pattern or spoke material compared to what I have now? Thanks!


----------



## spr (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Roval Joe,

I ask it in other thread.

I am looking for new XC/Trial carbon 29er wheel.

How do those following wheelsets compare in terms of stiffnest, how its run tubeless ?

Roval control Carbon 29
Roval contro Carbon 29 SL (is it stiffer then the Roval control?)
Eaton EC70 trial 29er

Thx


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Roval
I am looking at purchasing a member's take off pair of 650B Traverse Fatties off of his Enduro but they obviously came with only the 142+ caps on the rear. Is there a PN for the standard 142's and are they available for purchase through my LBS??

Thanks!


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, one more question. The Enduro 2015 specs list "Roval Fattie" as the spec'd wheelset. Is this the EXACT same rim set as the "Roval Traverse Fattie" available on the equipment page. I'm not sure if its just a nuance in the verbiage or if the rimset that come on the complete is subpar in some way. Thanks.

BTW, my LBS sounded dumbfounded when I asked them to try and locate an end cap set for the Fatties. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davemk said:


> Roval Joe
> 
> davemk- my apologies for the lag in reply. Most of the data we have is from our field test program since I haven't heard of much in terms of failures since we launched them from customers. Probably the best example of durability was our Enduro rider, Curtis Keene, did not break a single Fattie wheel during the entire EWS race series this year, and he's around 190lbs. have you had problems with any particular wheels in the past, and if so, what were the problems you've had?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ultreia said:


> I have writed in other post, but Why could be the reason of chaning bearings of a Roval Control 29 and the freehub gets fixed when the wheel is mounted in the bike ? The parts are correctly mounted and the bearings are ok. My wheel had a bit play but now It hasn't play but when I mount the wheel in the bike the freehub gets fixed.


ultreia- I'm sorry but I don't quite follow you. are you saying that your freehub locks up when you are coasting?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Spillway said:


> Did some reading. 142+ is its own animal and is not swappable with 135 or 142.


yes, 142+ is not convertible


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Chuch said:


> Sorry, one more question. The Enduro 2015 specs list "Roval Fattie" as the spec'd wheelset. Is this the EXACT same rim set as the "Roval Traverse Fattie" available on the equipment page. I'm not sure if its just a nuance in the verbiage or if the rimset that come on the complete is subpar in some way. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, my LBS sounded dumbfounded when I asked them to try and locate an end cap set for the Fatties. Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


Chuch- you cannot convert a 142+ wheel to work with 135 or 142 standard, so there are no end caps to convert it. regarding your spec question about rims- which Enduro model are you referring to?


----------



## PurelyFictional (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Roval Joe, I'm cross posting this from Pinkbike in hopes that you can help me out. The wheels I'm having problems with are 2010 Roval Traverse AL's



Nobble said:


> gabriel-mission9 said:
> 
> 
> > bigburd said:
> ...


I know I'm bringing this back from a few pages ago, I haven't had time to keep up with everyone's responses or respond, school sucks. I'm trying to quote everyone I saw that replied to get some stuff out of the way. I took the wheel to my LBS and asked what a rebuild would cost, roughly ~$60 + parts. I was told It would usually be less but the rebuild would cost more because Roval wheels have an odd spoke pattern apparently, 8 spokes on the right, 16 spokes on the left, 24 spokes total, plus the spokes are different lengths. The reason it was so costly to change out one nipple previously is because like someone said above, the shop had to redo my tubeless setup, normally I'd do it myself but I don't have access to an air-compressor at the moment.

Either way I'd like to get everyone's opinions on what path I should take for getting this wheel rebuilt, I've got two options.

1) My LBS recommended I ditch the OEM aluminum nipples (14mm x 2.0 DT Swiss Proloc Alu's) and go with brass for strength. If I go this route I was going to order (16mm x 2.0 DT Proloc black brass nipples) and have both the front and rear wheels rebuilt because I'm pretty anal about things being uniform.

2) I order a new set of (16mm x 2.0 DT Swiss Proloc alu's) and have the wheel rebuilt with new aluminum nipples and have both the front and rear rebuilt like I was going to do in option 1. Again, I'm pretty anal about things looking uniform even though I've had no issues with the rear breaking nipples...yet.

My biggest concern is rebuilding the wheel and breaking more spoke nipples, so that's why I'm asking for everyone's opinion here before I drop the $$ on wheel rebuilds.

If it counts for anything here's some extra info, the two nipples I've broken have been on the right side of the wheel (8 spoke side). Both nipples let go at the base of the nipple, pictured below. I was also told that there was a very minor hop (bend) in my wheel last time I was in the shop getting the first nipple replaced, not sure if that could be the cause of any of this. and lastly, here are the two trails I ride locally, they're pretty damn rocky (compared to what I'm used to riding) should this sway what kind of nipple I chose to rebuild with? Also, is there any reason I can't find anyone selling 14mm length spoke nipples like are on the wheel currently? Is that not a standard anymore or is it a length Specialized uses because they want to be special snow flakes?

Trail 1 : Prospect Park
Trail 2 : Purgatory Creek


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Purelyfictional- I don't know the history of your wheel, but on paper you've got a wheel that is 5 years old (model year '10 wheel and we're in model year '15 now), and you're riding in aggressive conditions. If you've already got a hop in your front wheel, there's a good chance rebuilding it with new nipples is not going to fix that. You might want to consider replacing rims, just a thought. 16mm brass nipples will work fine as a replacement, not sure why you can't find 14mm, DT still lists them on their website. Could be the distribution channels you're searching just don't carry them? 

My recommendation: if you want to have peace of mind that you won't have more nipple problems, go with brass as a replacement. because of the age of the wheels and lack of history, it's the safest bet.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 16, 2006)

*Carbon rim and aluminum nipple corrosion*

Hi Joe
I have seen bad Aluminum nipples corrosion in a carbon rim ( it was not a roval rim)

how do you build roval carbon wheels and not get aluminum nipple corrosion?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Hi Joe
> I have seen bad Aluminum nipples corrosion in a carbon rim ( it was not a roval rim)
> 
> how do you build roval carbon wheels and not get aluminum nipple corrosion?
> ...


Big Foot- great question. If you read the posts where I've discussed this before, you know that there is not one silver bullet that causes/fixes alloy nipple corrosion. If it were a universal issue, we would be seeing a huge rate of returns on our product. Do not get me wrong- alloy nipple corrosion is for sure happening for some customers, but from what we are seeing, it is far from all, or even the majority for that matter. You'll see some manufacturers recommend certain tubeless sealants saying that some types of sealant promote nipple corrosion. Unfortunately this is not the only thing that can cause it, as I have seen a couple wheels with nipple corrosion that were never set up tubeless.


----------



## PurelyFictional (Jul 12, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Purelyfictional- I don't know the history of your wheel, but on paper you've got a wheel that is 5 years old (model year '10 wheel and we're in model year '15 now), and you're riding in aggressive conditions. If you've already got a hop in your front wheel, there's a good chance rebuilding it with new nipples is not going to fix that. You might want to consider replacing rims, just a thought. 16mm brass nipples will work fine as a replacement, not sure why you can't find 14mm, DT still lists them on their website. Could be the distribution channels you're searching just don't carry them?
> 
> My recommendation: if you want to have peace of mind that you won't have more nipple problems, go with brass as a replacement. because of the age of the wheels and lack of history, it's the safest bet.


Appreciate the advice, and the help Roval Joe. One last question though, what is the shortest nipple length I can use on my set of wheels? I'm trying to source black brass DT prolock nipples without buying in bulk. Seems the only retailers that don't sell in bulk only sell the 12mm x 2.0mm nipples. Would a 12mm nipple work? or is that too short.

Thank you.


----------



## TamiJean (Dec 24, 2013)

Roval Joe. i purchased a set of take off travers fatties online and they came with the xd driver. what free hub do i need to use with a regular 10speed cassette? will any mtb dt swiss hub work? Mine is the 3pawl system and most of the DT free hubs I see are for the ratchet

Thank you


----------



## fbear (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe, I have been following your thread, but should of started from the recent instead of the beginning. After cut and pasting anything that applied to my question, I realized I should just ask instead. I have a 2012 camber 29". I am in my 50's, weigh 210. I do mostly Xcountry, but a few races (c4 and whiskey 25 in AZ) and really enjoy my bike, but would like to upgrade. My LBS says the most bang for buck would be to get some carbon wheels. What would be your suggestion and why? Thanks much


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

PurelyFictional said:


> Appreciate the advice, and the help Roval Joe. One last question though, what is the shortest nipple length I can use on my set of wheels? I'm trying to source black brass DT prolock nipples without buying in bulk. Seems the only retailers that don't sell in bulk only sell the 12mm x 2.0mm nipples. Would a 12mm nipple work? or is that too short.
> 
> Thank you.


No worries- 12mm nipples will work fine.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, I just ordered the Alloy Roval Traverse Fatties for my Troy. Fingers crossed these wide/light guys hold up!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

TamiJean said:


> Roval Joe. i purchased a set of take off travers fatties online and they came with the xd driver. what free hub do i need to use with a regular 10speed cassette? will any mtb dt swiss hub work? Mine is the 3pawl system and most of the DT free hubs I see are for the ratchet
> 
> Thank you


TamiJean- you must have the alloy fatties if you have a 3 pawl system. this uses the DT 360 based rear hub, so you can use that FH body from DT, but since it came as an OE wheel, the rear hub is 142+, so keep that end cap that came with your wheel since DT does not have the 142+ end caps in stock.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fbear said:


> Joe, I have been following your thread, but should of started from the recent instead of the beginning. After cut and pasting anything that applied to my question, I realized I should just ask instead. I have a 2012 camber 29". I am in my 50's, weigh 210. I do mostly Xcountry, but a few races (c4 and whiskey 25 in AZ) and really enjoy my bike, but would like to upgrade. My LBS says the most bang for buck would be to get some carbon wheels. What would be your suggestion and why? Thanks much


fbear- I'd recommend the Control 29 Carbon's as they are a lot of bang for the buck, and very durable when it comes to impacts, which is likely important to you out in AZ. The weight difference will be huge over what you have currently, they'll accelerate a lot quicker and be quite a bit more snappy feeling than your stock wheels also.


----------



## jester6578 (Mar 15, 2010)

Roval Joe said:


> No worries, sorry I don't have better news for you. Today's wheels are the same hub, so no difference in dimension there. I'm curious, would you consider using XX1 1x11 for your cross bike? that would allow your wheels to work for both mtn/cross. Just a suggestion, please don't hate me if this is totally inappropriate, as I'm not a cross guy.


Whoops, missed your second question from way back.

I upgraded to Ultegra Di2 w/ 785 shifters (the "hydro-electric" setup) this year to help address some wrist issues. If I hadn't, then yes, I absolutely would consider a 1x11 drivetrain with a clutch rear derailleur and a "drop stop" chainring. These two improvements (and greater selection for number of teeth on the front ring) fixed the hesitations which kept me from going 1x the last couple of years.

And get out and try it. Use whatever bike you have - I took my buddy's fatbike out for a lap the other week - and it was just about the most fun I've ever had on a cross course! Are you in Morgan Hill? The Bay Area Super Prestige is rad, and there are many other series' to boot. Doooooo it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jester6578 said:


> Whoops, missed your second question from way back.
> 
> I upgraded to Ultegra Di2 w/ 785 shifters (the "hydro-electric" setup) this year to help address some wrist issues. If I hadn't, then yes, I absolutely would consider a 1x11 drivetrain with a clutch rear derailleur and a "drop stop" chainring. These two improvements (and greater selection for number of teeth on the front ring) fixed the hesitations which kept me from going 1x the last couple of years.
> 
> And get out and try it. Use whatever bike you have - I took my buddy's fatbike out for a lap the other week - and it was just about the most fun I've ever had on a cross course! Are you in Morgan Hill? The Bay Area Super Prestige is rad, and there are many other series' to boot. Doooooo it.


Ok, so yeah, sounds like these wheels wouldn't be the perfect fit for you then. I hear you on trying 'cross, but with all the other things I have going (mtn riding, road riding, crossfit, surf), it's hard to wedge another activity in!


----------



## fbear (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe, Thanks for your input. Bought the Control 29 Carbon's today. Can't wait. Thanks


----------



## sccott (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi!! Roval Joe,
Could you let me know the order part number and the retail price of the 15 Roval Traverse SL Fattie wheels's internal 54T star ratchet?


----------



## MJ1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Roval Joe, another broken rear spoke on my relatively new Control Carbon's has me worried about their durability. I've read posts about spoke fatigue, spoke windup, bad batch of spokes, etc. Just what is the issue? Wheels are approximately 6 months old, 2 broken spokes, I weigh 160 lbs and have probably broken two spokes on a mtb in 20+ years (I know, I don't ride hard enough!). What is my best option to resolve this and get me back to feeling like I purchased a durable, do-anything wheelset that I can race and train on?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

MJ1 said:


> Roval Joe, another broken rear spoke on my relatively new Control Carbon's has me worried about their durability. I've read posts about spoke fatigue, spoke windup, bad batch of spokes, etc. Just what is the issue? Wheels are approximately 6 months old, 2 broken spokes, I weigh 160 lbs and have probably broken two spokes on a mtb in 20+ years (I know, I don't ride hard enough!). What is my best option to resolve this and get me back to feeling like I purchased a durable, do-anything wheelset that I can race and train on?


MJ1- I'm sorry you're having problems with your Control Carbon's. We'll take care of you on this. Please return your wheel to the dealer you bought it from and they can return to our service center for a rebuild. To answer your question about what is causing it, we are not 100% sure since we cannot replicate the issue on our test machines, but we have been rebuilding the wheels with a slightly different lacing pattern that has yet to have the same problems. If you want to PM me with your name and the name of the shop you're using, I'll give our customer service guys a heads up that you'll be coming.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Roval Traverse Fattie Alloy write up:

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...-alloy-27-5-wheelset-specs-review-939976.html


----------



## MJ1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Joe, my shop is taking care of me! Great customer service.


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

MJ1 said:


> Thanks Joe, my shop is taking care of me! Great customer service.


Great customer support !


----------



## nta01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello Roval Joe,

I have a 2012 control carbon SL wheel set that I am trying to use on my 13 epic comp. The epic comp comes with 9MM QR. The kit does not come with a 9MM end cap. What end cap part number do I need to use the 9MM QR. The QR that came with the kit is too small and I get brake rub once on the trails.

Thank you,


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

nta01 said:


> Hello Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a 2012 control carbon SL wheel set that I am trying to use on my 13 epic comp. The epic comp comes with 9MM QR. The kit does not come with a 9MM end cap. What end cap part number do I need to use the 9MM QR. The QR that came with the kit is too small and I get brake rub once on the trails.
> 
> Thank you,


nta01- we never made 9mm end caps for Roval wheels, so you will need to use the 5mm QR that comes with the wheels. This should not have an effect on brake rub on the trails. maybe you can elaborate more so I can try to help you solve the issue?


----------



## pschober (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Roval Joe, 
I have a set of 2013 Roval Traverse SL 26" wheels. They came on mt Stumpjumper FSR with a 20mm thru front and 12 X142 rear. Can they be changed to 9mm Q/R? I have changed wheelsets and would like to use them on my older Stumpjumper. I've been told that they are joytech hubs. I've been told two different stories, is it possible?


----------



## chris_at (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Joe,

I've got a SJ 2013 Evo Expert with a slightly used original Roval wheelset. The reason it is only slightly used is that already my 3rd spoke is broken and it was pretty hard to get replacement spokes here in austria - my shop doesn't want to stock them as they only rarely need them.

So I think about rebuilding the whole wheel. Could you tell me the specs of the spokes and nipples?

thnaks so much


----------



## Good2ride (Dec 1, 2014)

*User guide*

Hey RovalJoe, my 2011 Specialized Epic Comp 29 came new with DT SWISS wheels.

I need "user maintenance guide" including tools needed and diagrams/methods step by step. Also Mr. RovalJoe do you know the model name/number of my hubs and/or how I get that information?

Thanks so much from Good2ride


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Roval Joe,

I have a new 2014 Spec Enduro Expert 26. It came with Roval Traverse wheels. I like the hubs, but not the rims. I am thinking of getting Nextie carbon rims to lace onto the hubs.

My question is, what is the weight on the stock hubs? Also, what would be a good way to calculate the new spoke length? and would straight pull bladed spokes work?


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

RovalJoe - I have a wheel set with a DT Swiss 350 Sram XX1 compatible rear hub. Will the XD freehub body from my 350 hub fit on the Traverse SL Fattie hub, or do I need to buy a new XD freehub?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

pschober said:


> Hello Roval Joe,
> I have a set of 2013 Roval Traverse SL 26" wheels. They came on mt Stumpjumper FSR with a 20mm thru front and 12 X142 rear. Can they be changed to 9mm Q/R? I have changed wheelsets and would like to use them on my older Stumpjumper. I've been told that they are joytech hubs. I've been told two different stories, is it possible?


pschober- only way to tell is send me some photos of your hub, that will confirm what you have


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

chris_at said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I've got a SJ 2013 Evo Expert with a slightly used original Roval wheelset. The reason it is only slightly used is that already my 3rd spoke is broken and it was pretty hard to get replacement spokes here in austria - my shop doesn't want to stock them as they only rarely need them.
> 
> ...


Chris_at- check out near the beginning of this thread where there are links to complete specs of all the wheels. You have the Traverse alloys.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Good2ride said:


> Hey RovalJoe, my 2011 Specialized Epic Comp 29 came new with DT SWISS wheels.
> 
> I need "user maintenance guide" including tools needed and diagrams/methods step by step. Also Mr. RovalJoe do you know the model name/number of my hubs and/or how I get that information?
> 
> Thanks so much from Good2ride


Good2ride- not sure I totally follow you here. We don't have manuals for these wheels, as they are not Roval wheelsets. Are you trying to do something in particular?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a new 2014 Spec Enduro Expert 26. It came with Roval Traverse wheels. I like the hubs, but not the rims. I am thinking of getting Nextie carbon rims to lace onto the hubs.
> 
> My question is, what is the weight on the stock hubs? Also, what would be a good way to calculate the new spoke length? and would straight pull bladed spokes work?


FastBanana- Since our wheels are sold as a system, we don't advertise component weights. For calculating straight pull spokes, DT offers an online calculator for straight pull I believe, and yeah, depending on what kind you use, some straight pull bladed spokes will work.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davemk said:


> RovalJoe - I have a wheel set with a DT Swiss 350 Sram XX1 compatible rear hub. Will the XD freehub body from my 350 hub fit on the Traverse SL Fattie hub, or do I need to buy a new XD freehub?


davemk- yeah, the FH body is the exact same, but if you have a 142+ Roval hub, the end cap will be 2mm longer on your 350 hub than what you'll need. If you have a 135/142 standard hub, you're set. let me know if this doesn't make sense and I can explain further


----------



## Good2ride (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks RovalJoe for your quick response and excellent knowledge base. Big help clarifying I have not a ROVAL !


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> davemk- yeah, the FH body is the exact same, but if you have a 142+ Roval hub, the end cap will be 2mm longer on your 350 hub than what you'll need. If you have a 135/142 standard hub, you're set. let me know if this doesn't make sense and I can explain further


Joe - Thanks for the help. I am making my new wheel decision this week so I have a few follow up questions. First, I like the idea of the spoke hole plugs, but it would really suck if one came loose mid-ride. So how secure are the spoke hole plugs? Have they been reliable in the field?

Second, the warranty is listed online as: Warranty: 3 year/limited lifetime with $125 rim replacement program for non-warranty repairs (plus labor). Is this still correct? If so, can you provide some additional detail on the 3 year time period? If I crack a rim on 3-5 foot drop during that period does the warranty cover it? Or, do I have to pay the $125 + labor?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

davemk said:


> Joe - Thanks for the help. I am making my new wheel decision this week so I have a few follow up questions. First, I like the idea of the spoke hole plugs, but it would really suck if one came loose mid-ride. So how secure are the spoke hole plugs? Have they been reliable in the field?
> 
> Second, the warranty is listed online as: Warranty: 3 year/limited lifetime with $125 rim replacement program for non-warranty repairs (plus labor). Is this still correct? If so, can you provide some additional detail on the 3 year time period? If I crack a rim on 3-5 foot drop during that period does the warranty cover it? Or, do I have to pay the $125 + labor?


So far no complaints with the tubeless plugs. They've proven to be very robust, so in order for them to "come loose", some other kind of problem would likely need to happen. The crash replacement/warranty is still correct. If you crack a rim on a drop due to a manufacturing defect, we'll cover it. A manufacturing defect would be something like the rim not being molded properly, or over sanded, etc, and these things are pretty obvious when you see the cracked rim. If you did somehow get a rim like this, it would for sure happen within the first 3 years (assuming that they are actually ridden in that time). If the rim is molded properly, they'll handle 3-5 foot drops no problem, unless you are riding w/out tires or something goofy.


----------



## scurtis (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm running wheels off a specialized full suspension, the first rear wheel had free hub issues with lack of lube, sent wheel back due to not being field serviceable. Y'all sent a new rear wheel and I'm starting to have the same problem. Are there any free hubs I can get that will hold up? I live in East Tennessee, I ride tanasi trail system as well as chilhowie trail systems, raccoon mtn, etc. I'm a big man, I ride everything my smaller friends ride, just not as fast.lol! The wheels will handle my 300lbs on thunder rock with no problem! I ride as fast on my hard tail down this trail as most guys on f/s. These wheels are really tough, freehub is the weak link. Any suggestions?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

scurtis said:


> I'm running wheels off a specialized full suspension, the first rear wheel had free hub issues with lack of lube, sent wheel back due to not being field serviceable. Y'all sent a new rear wheel and I'm starting to have the same problem. Are there any free hubs I can get that will hold up? I live in East Tennessee, I ride tanasi trail system as well as chilhowie trail systems, raccoon mtn, etc. I'm a big man, I ride everything my smaller friends ride, just not as fast.lol! The wheels will handle my 300lbs on thunder rock with no problem! I ride as fast on my hard tail down this trail as most guys on f/s. These wheels are really tough, freehub is the weak link. Any suggestions?


scurtis- knowing which wheelset you have would help me understand more. Do you know which bike model the wheel came from?


----------



## scurtis (Dec 3, 2014)

*Roval*



Roval Joe said:


> scurtis- knowing which wheelset you have would help me understand more. Do you know which bike model the wheel came from?


Camber comp 29


----------



## scurtis (Dec 3, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> scurtis- knowing which wheelset you have would help me understand more. Do you know which bike model the wheel came from?


Camber comp 29


----------



## jono968 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Roval Joe

This is more of a supply chain question. I am very interested in getting a Roval Traverse Fattie 27.5 wheelset for my GT Force, BUT my LBS has advised that the New Zealand distributor is not bringing in the Alu version, just the carbon version. Short of flying to a different country to buy them is there some other way I can purchase these wheels from Specialized? I really want these wheels but if I can't get them I'll have to look at a different brand unfortunately.

Thanks!

BTW, great thread you have going here, it's good to see the industry visibly involved at this level.


----------



## ErikGBL (Mar 26, 2008)

*15 mm adapters and XD free hub for 2012 Cmntroll SL hubs*

I have a pair of hubs that I believe came from a S-Works Epic 29er 2012 wheelset (Control SL?). The wheels had a mixture of red flat and black round spokes. I also got the spokes and i have built up a new super wheelset with carbon rims.

1. Now I want to to use the front wheel with a 15 mm fork. Is it the S125900010 adapters end caps I need?

2. The rear wheel has a standard free hub for 10 speed cassette, but I want to use it with XX1. Can I put on any XD free hub for DT Swiss rear hubs or do I need some Specialized version?


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

I have an early pair of Control SL carbons. A stock DT XD free hub worked perfectly for me.


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Roval Joe, I am planning to get the Traverse Fattie SL wheels as they check all my boxes. But I was curious as to why Roval chose to use round spokes vs bladed spokes like the DT Aerolite?

By the way, what solidified my decision on these wheels was the warranty. Paying at most $200 for a repair whether it's my fault or not, seems very fair. But of course, I hope to never have to use that warranty.


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have roval traverse 26" wheels that came with my 2014 Stumpjumper Evo. My rear hub has gotten louder from the last batch of stream crossings I've done. Is the hub serviceable, if so do you have a service manual?


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

The hub has a part number SP-1342 M.F on it.



fdes said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I have roval traverse 26" wheels that came with my 2014 Stumpjumper Evo. My rear hub has gotten louder from the last batch of stream crossings I've done. Is the hub serviceable, if so do you have a service manual?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jono968 said:


> Hi Roval Joe
> 
> This is more of a supply chain question. I am very interested in getting a Roval Traverse Fattie 27.5 wheelset for my GT Force, BUT my LBS has advised that the New Zealand distributor is not bringing in the Alu version, just the carbon version. Short of flying to a different country to buy them is there some other way I can purchase these wheels from Specialized? I really want these wheels but if I can't get them I'll have to look at a different brand unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Jono968- glad you like the thread! I don't think there is a way to get the wheels other than you suggest. I'll forward your message on to the guys in NZ to give them some visibility to the fact that customers are wanting the wheels. This won't change anything immediately, but it's a start at least.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

jono968 said:


> Hi Roval Joe
> 
> This is more of a supply chain question. I am very interested in getting a Roval Traverse Fattie 27.5 wheelset for my GT Force, BUT my LBS has advised that the New Zealand distributor is not bringing in the Alu version, just the carbon version. Short of flying to a different country to buy them is there some other way I can purchase these wheels from Specialized? I really want these wheels but if I can't get them I'll have to look at a different brand unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Jono968- I forwarded your message on to our guys in NZ, and they actually have these wheels on order, and their dealer facing website also shows this. Sounds like the shop you dealt with might have been misinformed? Please check with them again.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

ErikGBL said:


> I have a pair of hubs that I believe came from a S-Works Epic 29er 2012 wheelset (Control SL?). The wheels had a mixture of red flat and black round spokes. I also got the spokes and i have built up a new super wheelset with carbon rims.
> 
> 1. Now I want to to use the front wheel with a 15 mm fork. Is it the S125900010 adapters end caps I need?
> 
> 2. The rear wheel has a standard free hub for 10 speed cassette, but I want to use it with XX1. Can I put on any XD free hub for DT Swiss rear hubs or do I need some Specialized version?


ErikGBL- 1) you are correct, that end cap PN is the right one. 2) the XD freehub body is the same as DT Swiss 240/350 based hubs, but since the wheel you have came off of a bike, you definitely have 142+ spacing, so you'll need the correct end cap to go with it. PN for the XD FH body and 142+ end cap is S132100005.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Bristecom said:


> Hi Roval Joe, I am planning to get the Traverse Fattie SL wheels as they check all my boxes. But I was curious as to why Roval chose to use round spokes vs bladed spokes like the DT Aerolite?
> 
> By the way, what solidified my decision on these wheels was the warranty. Paying at most $200 for a repair whether it's my fault or not, seems very fair. But of course, I hope to never have to use that warranty.


Bristecom- good question on the spokes. Some of it has to do with cost (bladed spokes are considerably more), and not as readily available as round spokes. Some people will tell you that straight pull spokes in general are not easy to come by, so going to all bladed would be a negative for some customers.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fdes said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> I have roval traverse 26" wheels that came with my 2014 Stumpjumper Evo. My rear hub has gotten louder from the last batch of stream crossings I've done. Is the hub serviceable, if so do you have a service manual?


fdes- which Evo model did you get, the Expert or the base model?


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

i have the base Evo model.


Roval Joe said:


> fdes- which Evo model did you get, the Expert or the base model?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

fdes said:


> i have the base Evo model.


Ok, you have an OE set of wheels that use Traverse rims, not a Traverse wheelset. We don't have a service guide for the hubs you have, but you can get replacement freehubs through our service centers if yours is going bad.


----------



## jono968 (Jul 31, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> Jono968- I forwarded your message on to our guys in NZ, and they actually have these wheels on order, and their dealer facing website also shows this. Sounds like the shop you dealt with might have been misinformed? Please check with them again.


That's great news and thanks for following up on this! I will talk to the shop again and find out when they're expected.


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

Roval Joe,

I was wondering if we can buy the front hub from the Control SL 29 Torque Tube wheelset. If yes, what is the Specialized part number for it.

I like to retrofit it into a 2014 Control SL 29 142+ front wheel. Is this possible?

Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

mpower13 said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I was wondering if we can buy the front hub from the Control SL 29 Torque Tube wheelset. If yes, what is the Specialized part number for it.
> 
> ...


mpower13- it is a SRAM hub, but I'm not sure if SRAM offers it as an aftermarket item. For sure you can get some SRAM torque tube hubs, but not sure if it's the same configuration as what we're using. The bad news is that the rim you have (from standard Control SL) is drilled with a different spoke angle than what you would use for the Torque Tube hub, so while you could build it up, it would likely end up cracking at the spoke nipple holes eventually.


----------



## phalhas (May 5, 2007)

Hi.
Roval Joe, or someone, you know the roval control SL 2013 hubs and rims weight?


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi again Roval Joe,

As I said before, I'm planning to get the Traverse Fattie SL wheels but one concern I have is the noise of the hub. I understand higher POE hubs make more noise but is there any way to quiet them down? I heard they are more sensitive with the grease so I don't want to risk using too much. If you listen to Curtis Keene's videos, you can hear it quite loudly: 




I know some people like that sound but I think it'd distract and annoy me after a while. My current DT Swiss Star Ratchet hub with 18 POE is dead silent but of course, has very delayed engagement.

Also, I had heard some cases of the spokes breaking or getting out of true often. Have these issues been resolved?

And lastly, am I right in thinking that regardless of the reason of the wheel (rim/spokes/hub) breaking, Specialized will fix it for at most like $200 out of pocket?


----------



## < T.R.E.K > (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.
Can you give me some information about the spoke length on Roval Control Sl 26 2012 year wheels with carbon rims?
The spokes are straight pull DT Revolution 2*1.5*2.
And what nipples are used in this wheels?
Thanks.


----------



## winsail (Dec 27, 2007)

Can Anyone help me with weight and details of the stock wheels on a specialized evo comp stumpjumper, roval 650b, alloy disc, 24mm wide, 32h wheels more detailed specs and weight plus any opinion of the wheels is welcome. Do they weigh 2200 gr or more?
Thanks in advance


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Bristecom said:


> Hi again Roval Joe,
> 
> As I said before, I'm planning to get the Traverse Fattie SL wheels but one concern I have is the noise of the hub. I understand higher POE hubs make more noise but is there any way to quiet them down? I heard they are more sensitive with the grease so I don't want to risk using too much. If you listen to Curtis Keene's videos, you can hear it quite loudly:
> 
> ...


You can quiet them by making sure they are well greased. I have a set of DT350 hubs that I upgraded from the 18 to the 36 POE star ratchet. Over time I noticed them getting louder, so I re-greased them (with the special DT grease), and now they are very quiet.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

phalhas said:


> Hi.
> Roval Joe, or someone, you know the roval control SL 2013 hubs and rims weight?


Sorry, because we sell the wheels as systems, we only give out wheel weights, not weights for components.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Bristecom said:


> Hi again Roval Joe,
> 
> As I said before, I'm planning to get the Traverse Fattie SL wheels but one concern I have is the noise of the hub. I understand higher POE hubs make more noise but is there any way to quiet them down? I heard they are more sensitive with the grease so I don't want to risk using too much. If you listen to Curtis Keene's videos, you can hear it quite loudly:
> 
> ...


Bristecom- If your ratchets are lubed properly, they'll only make slightly more noise than your 18t ratchets. The noise gets considerably louder as lubrication in the ratchets dries out (some people really like this noise as you mention, to me it becomes a bit much though). As long as you keep your ratchets properly lubed, it shouldn't be that loud. As for spokes breaking, the issues had been on 32h rear wheels, but with 24/28h rear, we have not seen issues yet. We've now had 24/28h wheels in the market (control SL's) for a couple years, so it should have showed up by now if it was still an issue. Lastly, you are referring to the crash replacement policy I believe. If you break your rim due to something other than a manufacturing issue, then you can get your rim replaced for the cost of the rim plus labor to build, which will come close to $200. If there is a problem with the wheel due to manufacturing defects, then your wheel will be repaired or replaced if it is under 3 years old.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

< T.R.E.K > said:


> Hi.
> Can you give me some information about the spoke length on Roval Control Sl 26 2012 year wheels with carbon rims?
> The spokes are straight pull DT Revolution 2*1.5*2.
> And what nipples are used in this wheels?
> Thanks.


<T.R.E.K>- nipples are DT hex head pro lock 14mm alloy nipples. Spoke lengths are:
Front drive side: 258mm, Front disc side: 269mm, Rear drive side: 275mm, Rear disc side: 277mm


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

winsail said:


> Can Anyone help me with weight and details of the stock wheels on a specialized evo comp stumpjumper, roval 650b, alloy disc, 24mm wide, 32h wheels more detailed specs and weight plus any opinion of the wheels is welcome. Do they weigh 2200 gr or more?
> Thanks in advance


Sorry winsail, I don't have weights for non Roval wheelsets. the wheels you're describing use Roval rims, but different spokes/hubs.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Joe-

I just picked up a 15 SJ EVO with the stock Aluminum Fatties. The rim tape is folded, so I can't use the existing tape to go tubeless. First question, will the Roval plugs that come on the SL's work? If so, can I order them? If not, would Stans 25mm tape be a good option, or would I need to go with wider tape? Does Specialized have a rim tape that would work? The stock wheels came with 31mm tape which I'm sure is why it ended up folded in there since the rims are 29mm. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

what is the weight of ROVALTRAVERSE FATTIE 650B alloy?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

;11686822 said:


> Hi Joe-
> 
> I just picked up a 15 SJ EVO with the stock Aluminum Fatties. The rim tape is folded, so I can't use the existing tape to go tubeless. First question, will the Roval plugs that come on the SL's work? If so, can I order them? If not, would Stans 25mm tape be a good option, or would I need to go with wider tape? Does Specialized have a rim tape that would work? The stock wheels came with 31mm tape which I'm sure is why it ended up folded in there since the rims are 29mm. Thanks for your help.


toyotatacomaTRD- technically the plugs for the carbon rims will not work with the alloy rims since the rim bed thicknesses are different, so we can't guarantee it will seal every time. The reason your rim strip was folded is due to incorrect installation at the factory, please return to the dealer and have them warrantee this for you. I've seen it before and we've made a lot of progress in fixing this, but still some do slip through production. 31mm rim strip is the correct width, and here's why- your rim is considered 29mm because the measurement is taken at the top of the sidewall, where there is a thin bead of material, narrowing the measurement by 1mm. If you measure the width down where the bead is, the width is actually 30mm, and then you have to account for the fact that the rim strip needs to stretch down into the rim bed, so it needs to be slightly wider than the measured width. This way when you install the rim strip correctly, each edge will be just at the edge of each rim sidewall. hope this makes sense, but let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Can I convert the rear hub of the Traverse Fattie SL wheels to use a 135x10 thru axle? I did this on a set of DT350 hubs I have. Will the DT350 end caps work on the Traverse Fattie SL hubs?


----------



## Muzu (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,
I'm struggling to find out the lenght of my 2014 Enduro 26 Expert spokes.
I never thought it could be so hard to find a so common information.
Can anyone please help? (maybe Joe?)
Thank you


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

Roval Joe,

I have a question about the stock rear hi/low hub on my 2015 SJ evo ht.
Is there an XD driver available that will fit on it?


----------



## mpower13 (May 9, 2013)

Roval Joe,

What are the part numbers for standard QR end caps for 2014 Control SL front wheel? It currently has 15mm thru axle caps and I would like to put it on the Chisel fork which has standard QR dropouts.


----------



## larryssman7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Muzu said:


> Hi,
> I'm struggling to find out the length of my 2014 Enduro 26 Expert spokes.
> I never thought it could be so hard to find a so common information.
> Can anyone please help? (maybe Joe?)
> Thank you


Muzu, the spokes for your wheels are:

FRONT SPOKE-RIGHT Part#S124600022 SPK DT MY12/13 ROVAL SUPER COMP STRAIGHT-PULL 1.8/1.7/2.0MM X 254MM BLK 
FRONT SPOKE-LEFT Part#S124600023 SPK DT MY12/13 ROVAL SUPER COMP STRAIGHT-PULL 1.8/1.7/2.0MM X 274MM BLK

REAR SPOKE-DRIVE SIDE Part#S114600036 SPK DT MY11-13 ROVAL SUPER COMP STRAIGHT-PULL 1.8/1.7/2.0MM X 272MM BLK 
REAR SPOKE-NON DRIVE SIDE Part#S124600023 DT Swiss Super Comp 15/16 Gauge, Straight pull 274MM

Your local Specialized shop can order you the necessary spokes with those part numbers.


----------



## larryssman7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Joe, 

I'm wondering if you know the ERD of the Traverse 29 al rim off a 2013 SJ FSR Evo Expert? I can't find anything on the TSW and the Internet has got me going in circles.
Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys- thanks for all of the questions. Hope this will help.

@jabrabu- your DT 350 135x10 end caps will work on the Traverse Fattie SL wheels as long as you purchase the non-142+ aftermarket version of the wheels. 

@14EVOHT- there is not an XD driver available for that hub configuration

@muzu- larryssman7 has got you handled, those are the correct lengths

@mpower13 - the SBC part number is S125900007

@larryssman7 - since Roval wheels are meant to be run as a system, as a rule we don't publish ERD's for our wheels. If you need me to look up a spoke length for that wheel just let me know.


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey guys- thanks for all of the questions
> 
> @14EVOHT- there is not an XD driver available for that hub configuration


Thanks for the answer... that's what I was afraid I would find out


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

Roval Joe, Thanks so much for making yourself available to answer questions directly. Your Fattie carbon 650b wheels have really caught my eye. Do you have any available that are standard 142? I'm looking to put these on an Ibis HD3


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@mtnbikfrut - No problem, thank you for the interest. Here's a link to the Fattie Carbon 650b wheels that will fit on your Ibis.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

Joe,
Do you offer the Roval Traverse Fattie wheel set (in either aluminum or carbon) with 32 spokes like my OEM wheels have. I want to stay with 32 spokes but want to use the 11 speed free hub. Seems strange that the bikes come from the factory with 32 but I don't see anything offered but 24/28. Guess I might be buying aftermarket?


----------



## gabbatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Joe, I have a set of Roval Traverse SL 29 142+. I want to upgrade to the wide Fatties. But first I need to sell the Traverse. Is it possible to convert the 142+ into regular 142? My understanding is that the 142+ will not fit other manufacturer's bikes thus severely limiting my ability to sell the Traverse wheels. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@14EVOHT- All Roval Traverse wheels (both OEM and AM) went to 24/28H spoke counts for MY15. These wheels use a significantly wider rim which helps allow for the lower spoke count. The durability is great and the benefits of the wider rims (improved tire, profile, ability to run lower pressure for increased traction without burping) are things you can really feel on the trail.

@gabbatron- sorry, 142+ wheels can not be converted to standard 142.


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @14EVOHT- All Roval Traverse wheels (both OEM and AM) went to 24/28H spoke counts for MY15. These wheels use a significantly wider rim which helps allow for the lower spoke count. The durability is great and the benefits of the wider rims (improved tire, profile, ability to run lower pressure for increased traction without burping) are things you can really feel on the trail.


Oops... I guess I should of counted the spokes before I started typing.
I was quoting the info listed on the spec page for my bike.
Thanks for the updated info


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Joe,

I recently purchased a pair of 2014 Roval Control SL rims with the 24 spokes in the front wheel. This set has the small hubs. The issue I am having is this, the front wheel is tight on the bearings when the thru axle is tightened. Also, I pulled the bearings and I noticed that the bearings have different color dust seals, one side of each bearing is black, while the other side is brown. (brown sides pointing outward) They both say Japan on each side, but I have never seen a bearing with different color dust seals? Is this stock from Roval? I am thinking they are not. Do you have the part number for the bearings for this particular wheel? Or, do you have the bearing specs?

I have attached a picture of the hub.

Scott

View attachment 957447


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> toyotatacomaTRD- technically the plugs for the carbon rims will not work with the alloy rims since the rim bed thicknesses are different, so we can't guarantee it will seal every time. The reason your rim strip was folded is due to incorrect installation at the factory, please return to the dealer and have them warrantee this for you. I've seen it before and we've made a lot of progress in fixing this, but still some do slip through production. 31mm rim strip is the correct width, and here's why- your rim is considered 29mm because the measurement is taken at the top of the sidewall, where there is a thin bead of material, narrowing the measurement by 1mm. If you measure the width down where the bead is, the width is actually 30mm, and then you have to account for the fact that the rim strip needs to stretch down into the rim bed, so it needs to be slightly wider than the measured width. This way when you install the rim strip correctly, each edge will be just at the edge of each rim sidewall. hope this makes sense, but let me know if you have any other questions.


My LBS let me know that the Roval Tape is out of stock and can't be ordered. So, I guess I won't be setting these up as tubeless. Any other suggestions?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> My LBS let me know that the Roval Tape is out of stock and can't be ordered. So, I guess I won't be setting these up as tubeless. Any other suggestions?


Do they have any other brand tape in stock?


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> Do they have any other brand tape in stock?


There isn't anything else that is recommended for the Fatties.. 29mm wide. The widest at the lbs is 25. Which is 6mm narrower than what roval Joe recommended.


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

can I buy the fattie SL rim plugs and will they fit the roval fattie ally wheels


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

jmowatt said:


> can I buy the fattie SL rim plugs and will they fit the roval fattie ally wheels





Roval Joe said:


> toyotatacomaTRD- technically the plugs for the carbon rims will not work with the alloy rims since the rim bed thicknesses are different, so we can't guarantee it will seal every time.


...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jmowatt - NordieBoy has you handled here.

@toyotatacoma TRD - PM'd

@scottiemac- hold tight, I should have that spec for you by the EOD, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@scottiemac - here are the part numbers for the bearings (Ball bearing 6803 Ø17/26x5mm) we spec for that wheel:

SBC PN- S140600001 

DT PN- HSBXXX00N1548S

If you have a minute send over a picture of the bearings you pulled.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> @scottiemac - here are the part numbers for the bearings (Ball bearing 6803 Ø17/26x5mm) we spec for that wheel:
> 
> SBC PN- S140600001
> 
> ...


I will try to get you some tomorrow. I bought the wheels second hand and I am pretty positive they are wrong. Thank you so much for the help with the part numbers.

Scottie


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't they sell the Roval tubeless brown rubber band type rim strip in 650b size? I've had great luck with it on 26 and 29 wheels on various brands.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

beaverbiker said:


> Use Gorilla Tape. They sell it in a nice 1" strip.


Not so good for rims much above 19mm?


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Here you go, Joe. Also, I forgot to mention this set up is for a 15mm axle.

SM


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ scottie mac - thanks! tough to tell if those are spec. Were you able to order up some replacements?


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

@Joe, no, not yet, I am out of town this week and will order next week. Thanks again for the part numbers. Have you ever seen a bearing with two different color dust seals? (brown on one side and black on the other)

SM


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

hey joe. I just picked up a set of 12-142+ wheels I know there off set I can shim the 2mm to the left but can I off set the rims alittle to the drive side via spoke adjustment


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

sorry more info. there 27.5 fatties that came on off a specialized that I'm putting on a reg 142 frame


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Dont do that. the rotor wont line up.


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

yea I thought about that the calliper is slotted somewhat


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jmowatt- unfortunately the 142+ wheels will not fit in a standard 142 frame.


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

tks is it just the offset?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Roval Joe,
I'm picking up a pre-owned 2014 Roval Control Carbon wheelset in 142+ and plan on putting them on my 2014 Camber Comp Carbon. My question is will I need to get any spacers to make them fit on my bike? I've read they will not have a warranty or qualify for the damage replacement discount - but for $600 for the set I can't pass up the deal. Will these wheels bolt right up? Thanks for all your help here!


----------



## mattD110td5x (Mar 26, 2009)

Gidday Roval Joe,

I have a set of Rovals on my 2012 epic 29er - the front hub with the 9mm QR and the oversized 28mm end caps - they are fantastic race wheels. I also have a set of training wheels with an XTR centrelock front hub. On the big corners the XTRs flex enough to rub the rotors and the Rovals do not.

So, do you know of a mod to add oversized end caps to XTR hubs?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

mattD110td5x said:


> Gidday Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a set of Rovals on my 2012 epic 29er - the front hub with the 9mm QR and the oversized 28mm end caps - they are fantastic race wheels. I also have a set of training wheels with an XTR centrelock front hub. On the big corners the XTRs flex enough to rub the rotors and the Rovals do not.
> 
> ...


Are you using the same QR? Same tension? Normally the rotor rubbing has nothing to do with the wheel, but the fork and qr.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@scottie mac- most of our replacement bearings have the same color dust seals, but I have seen bearings out there with different color seals before.

@jmowatt- on a 142+ the freehub body will be 2mm closer to the inside of the driveside droupout than a standard 142 hub. 

@matuchi- those will work on that 2014 Camber

@mattD110td5- Glad you are liking the Roval wheels, unfortunately I don't know of a way to mod those hubs. Are you using a different axle with those hubs?


----------



## SF Trailboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Joe - looking to upgrade my wheels on the 2014 crave pro. These are currently the stock stout version. If I upgrade to the roval control, what sort of weight saving should I expect? 

Also I believe the end caps for qr/qr are included with the aftermarket wheels, do they also come with new QR skewers?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ SF Trailboy - Are we talking Control Alloy or Control Carbon wheels?


----------



## SF Trailboy (Jan 24, 2013)

At this stage I am looking at Alloy however the cheaper (non SL) Carbon might be possible so both would be great please Joe


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Both wheelsets include front and rear QR skewers and weigh about the same. With the Control Carbon you will notice the increased stiffness of the rim. 

I did some digging but we don't have weights for non Roval configurations, so to get an accurate figure you'd need to weigh your stock wheels. So you can compare apples to apples- all of the Roval weights are listed with no axles, rotors, cassette, or rimstrips. 

For reference Control Alloy- 1550G / Control Carbon - 1580G


----------



## paadria (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2009 Sworks endure with the stock 26" Roval Traversée Trail wheels on it. The front wheel is set up for the E150 fork with a 25mm thru axle. Please tell me the part numbers for the 15mm adaptors and/or the 20mm adaptors. I would like to get these so I can upgrade the fork. Next, can I adaptor the rear hub for an 11 speed cassette? I so, which brands will work (Sram and/or Shimano). Last question, I am running Ghetto tubeless and having good luck with no burping. Is there a better method for this vintage rim? Thanks for all of your help. Pat


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

SF Trailboy said:


> Hi Joe - looking to upgrade my wheels on the 2014 crave pro. These are currently the stock stout version. If I upgrade to the roval control, what sort of weight saving should I expect?
> 
> Also I believe the end caps for qr/qr are included with the aftermarket wheels, do they also come with new QR skewers?


The Control 29 Carbon wheels weigh in at 1580 grams and the Control 29 Alloy wheels weigh in at 1680 grams - according to the link below.

I replaced my Roval 29 alloy wheels with the Roval carbon wheels and noticed the weight difference. ?

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/wh...44079-roval-questions-2013_technical_info.pdf


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

You will definitley notice the weight difference and the stiffness of the carbon wheels. I will never own another bike without carbon wheels. IMO, best upgrade you can do to a bike. 

SM


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@paadria- unfortunately the hubs on those wheels were not designed to be compatible with 15/20mm front axles or 11 spd driver bodies. If you end up sticking with those rims and are having good luck with ghetto tubeless that sounds like the way to go.


----------



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you able to confirm if there is a difference to the Oem Roval fattie rims of an Enduro 2015 compared to buying the aftermarket versions ? I'm looking at an alloy set. I realize the hubs are different, just the rim I'm curious about.
Thanks


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

not sure y the hubs would be diff , they should be 360 for the alloy wheels I was just trying to fit the odd ball specialized 142+ in a giant trance frame. but the axles are all 142 it's just the drive side cassette is 2mm outboard more.. but no problem fitting on any 142 frame u might have to but a 2mm washer on the drive side but that's all


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

not sure y the hubs would be diff , they should be 360 for the alloy wheels I was just trying to fit the odd ball specialized 142+ in a giant trance frame. but the axles are all 142 it's just the drive side cassette is 2mm outboard more.. but no problem fitting on any 142 frame u might have to but a 2mm washer on the drive side but that's all


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

what does cleaning a1mm off cassttelocking ring do??


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

kosmo. what does filing off 1mm off cassette locking do


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

ok good news the 142+ dropped into my giant trance frame no problem i put a 1.6mm washer between the xd driver side and the frame WHAM perfect didn't even have to adjust derailer , the littlest gear and chain clear the frame with room to spare ,, I wasn't sure after reading some of the posts , 142 and the specialized 142+ are within 2 mm and after fitting mine can say a tiny adjust is all it takes to fit..


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Roval Joe

I have a pair of Control EL's that came off a 2010 Stumpjumper Sworks HT 29er. I noticed that the bearings where grinding so I had my local Spec dealer replace the bearings. They told me that only one needed to be replaced but the grinding is still there. Any thing I can do?

Thanks


----------



## lubike (Mar 5, 2008)

Roval Joe,

I'm looking at a set of traverse 27.5, they are not the latest fattie, they are 28-29 mm outer width, with 27 spoke fronts and 32 spoke rear, I'm just looking for a weight for them, are they comparable to the fatties? or pretty much the same, despite being a little narrower, but with more spokes. they have the dt swiss internals on the hubs. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@beater32 - the alloy fattie rims spec'd on OEM bikes are the same rims as the alloy AM rims. You are right about the hubs, depending on the level of bike, the hubs can be a little different.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jdgang- sounds like you have some additional bearings to replace. I can help you with the part numbers for the replacement bearings- is it the front or rear wheel you are having trouble with?


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Front wheel, they did replace both bearing with enduro apec-3 
RHS 6804LL8
LHS 6805LL8

The grinding/notchy felling seems to only come from the RHS


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

jdgang said:


> Front wheel, they did replace both bearing with enduro apec-3
> RHS 6804LL8
> LHS 6805LL8
> 
> The grinding/notchy felling seems to only come from the RHS


Check to see if the RHS cap is making contact with the hub anywhere. I had a bearing that went bad and therefore wore down the cap, that allowed the the cap flange to touch the hub. It is a tight tolerance in there, so it does not take much.


----------



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @beater32 - the alloy fattie rims spec'd on OEM bikes are the same rims as the alloy AM rims. You are right about the hubs, depending on the level of bike, the hubs can be a little different.


Thanks for that. The Wheel set came off a 2015 Alloy Enduro. Hubs have J Spokes. Does the hub have Dt Swiss internals do you know ?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@beater32 - I believe those do not have DT internals. Sounds like they came off a Comp Enduro. If by chance they came off an Elite, they would have the DT internals.

@lubike- Sorry, since we never sold those wheels aftermarket I don't have a weight for them. The rims are for sure lighter than the fatties, but I don't have an exact figure.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Roval Joe,
where can I get rear axle conversion to12*142 for control sl 26" wheel? Hope you can help. Thx Fran


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

Roval Joe - I might need same as Fran. I had 2012 Stumpy Carbon Expert with 135?/QR Rovals. Frame was replaced with new 142+ 12mm. Can I use old wheel and what parts are needed for conversion? Or else what do you suggest? Thanks, Bret.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Roval Joe - I bought a Roval Control Carbon wheelset and was wondering if I should be using special brake pads. I'm using Formula Sintered brake pads on Formula's two piece rotors - will these be okay with my Carbon wheels?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@frana - hit up your local SBC dealer and have them order part numbers S115900020 and S115900021

@bbarel- same parts if you want to convert that 135 hub to 142. It's not possible to convert a 135 hub to 142+, but you can take it up to standard 142.

@matuchi - I'd suggest using the rotor and pad combo suggested by your brake manufacturer. There's no reason to make a change based on the hub you are running with the Control Carbon's.


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah ok thanks Roval Joe! Sounds like a new wheel is in my future...


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Joe - I am using the rotors and pads they recommended - it's just that I read about carbon wheels and the writer said to make sure you're using the correct pads the wheel manufactor recommends, and I couldn't find any information on Specialized wheel page.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

matuchi said:


> Thanks Joe - I am using the rotors and pads they recommended - it's just that I read about carbon wheels and the writer said to make sure you're using the correct pads the wheel manufactor recommends, and I couldn't find any information on Specialized wheel page.


That's normal if you're running rim brakes but disc doesn't care.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> That's normal if you're running rim brakes but disc doesn't care.


Thanks again Joe - I must of missed the rim brake part - I thought he was talking about disc brakes.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Roval Joe

Front wheel, they did replace both bearing with enduro bearings. I was trying to read off the numbers and I think this is what I got:
RHS 6804LL8
LHS 6805LL8

The grinding/notchy felling seems to only come from the RHS


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jdgang - so the shop did replace both bearings? It's tough to know exactly what is happening via the interwebz. I'd suggest having the shop take another look and if they are stumped have them send it back to a Specialized service center we can take a look.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Roval Joe

I am assuming that that shop did replace both bearings. I wouldnt suspect otherwise. Another thing, when I took both endcaps off the center tube/axle between the bearing fell out of alignment with the bearings, I needed to press the ends caps back in to align it correctly.


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

...


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @frana - hit up your local SBC dealer and have them order part numbers S115900020 and S115900021
> 
> @bbarel- same parts if you want to convert that 135 hub to 142. It's not possible to convert a 135 hub to 142+, but you can take it up to standard 142.


@Roval Joe - 
Can I use 2012 135 Roval Controls +conversion on 2015 142+ Stumpy? 
Would I be sacrificing much in weight/stiffness vs using 142(+) hub?

Are there other front hub options for OS28 not sacrificing stiffness?
Can OS28 end caps be used on DT 240S or 350 hubs?
Or is DT RWS 9MM viable/comparable?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jdgang- sounds like something that would be best diagnosed by a dealer or Specialized service center. Tough to speculate and diagnose on-line.

@bbarel- for sure, you can run those wheels on the 2015 Stumpy. You are sacrificing some stiffness (about 6%) by not going to the 142+. For your front wheel- if you are running a DT hub you will need to run their end caps. Our OS28 caps are built specific to our hubs.


----------



## skifreak (Feb 2, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of 2014 Roval Traverse wheels off of a brand new Stumpy Carbon Evo 29. (Roval Traverse 29, 15mm thru-axle end caps, 32h) 

I would like to fit them to a 2013 Rumor Expert which came with a quick release front axle Fox 32 fork. 

What end caps do I need? S125900004 28mm QR or S125900005 24mm QR? 

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@skifreak- S125900005 is the part you want.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Roval Joe,

Cyclocross question: On the Roval Control Sl CX, do you know if tubeless ROAD tires in 25 would fit on this rim? If so this looks like a great wheel set for my CX bike to switch between CX and Road tires. Any idea when these will be available?

Also wondering if the rim/spoke hole plugs are available to buy from the Canadian Specialized distributor for my mtb carbon wheel set.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Craig5 (Mar 1, 2015)

Royal Joe, I'm having problems finding the correct spoke lengths for my 26" royal traversee E5 wheels. What do I need front and rear? Do I need any special nipples as well?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@robnow - For the Roval Control CX wheels we recommend a minimum tire width of 30C and not exceeding the tire's recommended PSI. They should be available aftermarket this summer. 

For the tubeless plugs- these are currently only designed for use with the Traverse Sl Fattie wheels and ship with those wheels. Are you looking for a replacement for those wheels?

@Craig5- Just to be sure I give you the proper info what model year is the wheel? Or just send me a quick phone picture.

Thanks- Joe


----------



## Craig5 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply joe, they are 2009 set


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

@RovalJoe:

I have a 2014 Roval Traverse 142+ 26" wheelset (which came from factory with my 2014 Stumpjumper Carbon Evo Expert 26").

I really love those wheels, stiff light and fast - unfortunately a spoke on the rear non drive side broke today.

I´d love to know which spoke I´ll need as a replacement. And if it is necessary to replace all the non-driveside spokes. Could you please tell me a part number and the correct length and dimensions?









This is the wheel I am speaking of, all black with grey decals and straight pull spokes.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@craig5 - Here is what you are looking for. For nipples, you will need to get 15G, I'd recommend DT.

Front Spoke- Right Black Stainless	DT Super Competition φ2.0-1.65-1.8MM 15G, Straight-Pull-Head L: 250 mm

Front Spoke-Left	Black	Stainless DT Super Competition φ2.0-1.65-1.8MM 15G, Straight-Pull-Head L: 268 mm

Rear Spoke-Drive Side Black	Stainless DT Super Competition φ2.0-1.65-1.8MM 15G, Straight-Pull-Head L: 275 mm

Rear Spoke-Non Drive Side Black Stainless DT Super Competition φ2.0-1.65-1.8MM 15G, Straight-Pull-Head L: 275 mm

@Znarf - Just one spoke broke? Where did it break? If it is only one spoke, I'd recommend replacing just that one.

Here is the SBC part # you need: S124600023. For reference that is a 274mm straight pull spoke.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

@Joe: thanks a lot for the quick answer! I ordered the spokes and nipples. I think it broke right in or at the nipple. The nipple itself looks intact. I heard something making a funny noise and stopped the bike, the damaged spoke was already missing when I came to a halt. It must have gotten pulled and ejected, as there was only an empty spoke hole in the hub and a little nick/scratch where it impacted on the next part of the hub.

Is there a good way to check if the other nonedriveside spokes might fail as well? My dealer called the European specialized customer service and they insisted that I tore the spoke on a stick.
I am pretty sure I didn't, but can't prove it. 
I asked if they could sell me a complete new rear wheel, but they don't have any 26ers left.

The reason why I'd love to have something really reliable again:
I am travelling overseas to Canada for a month this August, a long wished dream bike trip. And I would really like to avoid mechanical troubles. Of course I could buy a generic new rear wheel, but I really loved the Roval wheel set so far. If the traverse fattie came in 26" I would buy a set in a heartbeat...
No luck though 


Thanks again!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Znarf- good to hear you were able to order the part. In the meantime you can inspect your spokes for small nicks- sometimes a rock or trail obstacle will put a small cut in them making them more susceptible to breaking. 

I realize it is a bummer to break a spoke but it does happen occasionally, so I wouldn't be concerned about replacing the entire wheel. If you want to be super prepared for your trip, I 'd recommend grabbing an extra spoke or two to bring with you.


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the response on the CX wheel set, 30 minimum, good to know.

As for the plugs, yeah was hoping to see if they would work on a set of Nox that I have, would be nice to replace the strip.


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

@Joe:

Thanks! I'll do that and it's still a couple of months until I leave, so if something's not right, it'll probably happen before. I'll bring some spokes and leave some $$$ in my bank account in case I need backup 

Cheers,

Znarf


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@robnow - gotcha, it isn't something we'd recommend, but our service centers should have the parts on hand in a couple months. They are not currently available.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Recently bought a set of 2015 Roval Control SL 29s. Some Schwable's that I was fighting with on a Torch wheelset went on first try on the Rovals! All that for 1414g (on my scale) including the brown tape and valves! Pretty impressive.

*Quick Q for you Joe:* I used the default Spesh valves, but noticed that air leaked out at the valve during my dry (fluidless) trial. Same exactly on both wheels. I tightened down the nut as much as possible, but still massive air loss to empty within a couple of minutes.

As mentioned, the tire went on great first try, and the removable valve cores make it easy (way better than the Spesh valves circa 2011 that weren't removable), and with fluid they have held amazingly.

However, I've never seen air flow out from valves during a dry inflate like that. Normally tubeless valves can hold air pretty well, so much so that you may not notice it.

Is that normal with the Spesh valves? Have you considered a softer compound on the rubber base of the valve itself?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@phlegm- glad you are having good luck with the Control SL's so far. Regarding the air-loss, it may not have been the valve leaking. Air escaping close to the valve doesn't necessarily mean the valve itself is leaking. Air could have been leaking elsewhere on the wheel and making it's way out at the hole by the valve. A big leak from elsewhere on the strip could have done it. Our compound on the valves has been working well and we generally hear lots of positive feedback on tubless setup with all of the Roval wheels. Hope this helps. 
-Joe


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Joe,
I'm running a pair of old Control SL E5 26" wheels (carbon insert in front hub) and was wondering what spoke tension I should aim for?

They're running well, but are starting to need a true and I've just got a Park TM1, so want to play 

Assuming the spokes are steel and 0.9x2.23mm...
The front wheel is averaging 83.41kgf on the left and 75.6kgf on the right.
The rear is 80.6kgf on the right and the left, well, half the spokes don't even register on the meter, the other half average about 45kgf.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @phlegm- glad you are having good luck with the Control SL's so far. Regarding the air-loss, it may not have been the valve leaking. Air escaping close to the valve doesn't necessarily mean the valve itself is leaking. Air could have been leaking elsewhere on the wheel and making it's way out at the hole by the valve. A big leak from elsewhere on the strip could have done it. Our compound on the valves has been working well and we generally hear lots of positive feedback on tubless setup with all of the Roval wheels. Hope this helps.
> -Joe


Thanks Joe - don't get me wrong - still love the wheelset, and they are holding air well with the fluid.

Re the valves though, I could hear the hissing diminish as I tightened down the valve nut, so at least some of the leak I describe is certainly in the valve area. Again, both front and rear (so I don't suspect a "bad" valve), and both valves were seated properly. I'm not new to tubeless.

That said, the tires in question have notoriously thin sidewalls, so I agree that some of the air escape could be elsewhere.

I'll eventually change tires to a set that didn't (noticeably) leak air on cheapo Chinese carbon rims on the dry test. If these exhibit the same issue on my Rovals, I'll call into support, as this would suggest an issue.


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Thanks Joe - don't get me wrong - still love the wheelset, and they are holding air well with the fluid.
> 
> Re the valves though, I could hear the hissing diminish as I tightened down the valve nut, so at least some of the leak I describe is certainly in the valve area. Again, both front and rear (so I don't suspect a "bad" valve), and both valves were seated properly. I'm not new to tubeless.
> 
> ...


I have some 2014 Control Carbons. The valve stems shipped prior to 2015 model year Control Carbon rims didn't seal up that well without fluid. I did the same test you did, inflate the tires without fluid just to get them to seat and stretch out a bit before adding fluid. One rim held air overnight with some loss, the other rim for only about an hour. With fluid they were typical, add air once a week. I noticed Specialized sold new improved stems, specific for the different rims. I installed a set of the new stems this winter and they hold air much better. Big improvement over the older style. With fluid, holds air as well as a tube. Without fluid, overnight was excellent also.

You said you have MY15 wheels. You may want to make sure your wheels came with the correct valve stems for your rims, there are three types and they are pictured on Specialized's website.

The other thing I found with the new stems is the rim strip hole has to be perfectly centered with the rim hole. If it is a little off the stem gasket won't seal as well. Nothing a little sealant won't fix. I think the hole in the rim strip is designed to be a little over size so the stem gasket will contact the rim. If it is misaligned, the stem gasket will only seal against one edge of the rim.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx rdb - I'll check into what you mention.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@phlegm & rdb - thanks and good points. I assumed you had the newer style valve as well. This is the one you should have:

Specialized Bicycle Components

Keep us posted on how you make out. 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@NordieBoy- do you have bladed spokes on the wheels? Aerolites are 0.9mm x 2.2.
Our target tension is 112kgf +-10kgf measured on the disc side for front wheels and the drive side on rear wheels.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> @NordieBoy- do you have bladed spokes on the wheels? Aerolites are 0.9mm x 2.2.
> Our target tension is 112kgf +-10kgf measured on the disc side for front wheels and the drive side on rear wheels.


Yep, 0.9x2.2 Aerolites.

Looks like tensioning to 13 on a Park TM1 on the high tension side should be nicely in the ballpark.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## t3mplar (Jun 4, 2013)

Roval Joe, I was reading that the Traverse comes with Roval’s spoke-hole plugs. I was wondering if:

1. They work with Control Carbons 29
2. If they work better then rim strips
3. How I can order sets for front and rear wheels

Thanks


----------



## csletton (Mar 11, 2015)

Roval Joe,

I've just purchased the Roval Fattie Aluminium 27.5 wheels and was disappointed to find that my rear hub wouldn't accept my SRAM XD driver.

It appears that I need a new XD Driver for the wheel. Can you please tell me which part I require and where I can purchase it from?

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## BaMzE (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Joe

XX1 body on the Alloy wheelset with hi lo hubs.
Used on a 2014 epic Comp Carbon.

Is it possible ?
I found somewhere saying you can use the xx1 body for the fatboy hubs, it will also fit the hi lo hubs. 

Regards Michael


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@BaMzE - this is not something we've tried but I do not believe that XD driver will work on a 2014 Hi Lo hub. There is a possibility that it may work on a 2013 Hi Lo hub. I'll investigate and report back.


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

What is the max PSI I can run on some CX tire running a tube?

I have an older set of Roval Control SL Carbons I would like to use on a cyclocross bike. I assume I need to keep in the 45 psi range running tubeless.


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been riding a new set of traverse fatties (aluminum) and they are great. However, two things: 1.) sometimes when I get on my bike I hear a "pop," but everything appears fine. It sounds like a spoke popping. Is this normal (I have a new rider who just upgraded from Stout rims, so maybe it is?). And 2.) I have a slight "hop" in my rear tire. Is this also normal with hand built rims? Just wondering. I'm pretty paranoid. I had a lot of trouble with my stout rims and hope to keep these going for-ever.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bigdrunk- nice picture. That's a classic Chapelle skit. For the Control SL's the pressure limit is 45 psi, set up with tubes or tubeless. As far as the tires go, check the specific manufacturers recommendations. 

@Jennings 6- Regarding the pop, how long have you been riding the wheels? Is the noise consistent? It might be as simple as the spokes needing some tension if the noise is coming from the wheels. 

For the "hop", the first thing that comes to mind is that the tire is not seated properly. Are you noticing the hop with a tire mounted? I'd try pulling the tire off and see if the hop is still there. This is not something that is normal with our hand built wheels. Let me know what you find.

-Joe


----------



## bigdrunk (Feb 21, 2004)

Classic skit indeed. Thanks for responding, it will keep the pressure down to 45 max.



Roval Joe said:


> @bigdrunk- nice picture. That's a classic Chapelle skit. For the Control SL's the pressure limit is 45 psi, set up with tubes or tubeless. As far as the tires go, check the specific manufacturers recommendations.
> 
> -Joe


----------



## Anasta (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Roval Joe, are the 9mm end caps still not available for the Fattie?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@csletton- Apologies for missing your question. hope you found the info you were looking for before now. If not these are the part numbers you can order from a local Specialized dealer or direct from DT Swiss, depending on if you are running a 135 qr or 142 rear end. Sorry again for missing your post.

135
SBC part # S152100001 / DT part# HWYAAM00S3906S 

142
SBC part# S152100002 / DT part# HWYAAM00S3909S


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Anasta- what fork are you running?


----------



## Anasta (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Joe thanks for reply, i have a Surly Karate Monkey, so rigid fork!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Anasta- ok gotcha. It looks like USA has the 24mm OD version in stock. SBC PN- S125900005.

There is a 28mm OD version that is currently out of stock, but honestly I don't have any experience with that particular fork. More contact surface area between the fork and end cap is better, but some forks don't have the area to allow that big of an end cap. They were designed for RockShox forks. 

So- the 24mm version should get you rolling and it is in stock. Hope that helps.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@t3mplar - sorry, I missed your question too. For now, the plugs are only available for the Traverse SL Fattie wheels. They take a little more time to install but function the same as the strip. Because the Control Carbon has a narrower rim the plugs will not work-they rely on the wider flat surface of the Traverse SL rim to function properly. 

Also, with the 22mm inner width of the Control Carbon, the stock Roval Tubeless rim strip is a bit lighter than the strip on the Traverse wheels, so the difference between the strips and plugs on your wheels would not be huge. 

If you want to lighten them up a bit you can try a tubeless rim tape. We have found it to be less reliable than the strips, but it is generally lighter.

-Joe


----------



## AndySTi (Aug 19, 2009)

Joe, 
I have a new set of Control SL wheels and I need to upgrade/change my hub to a Sram XD driver for a XX1 change over. Can I just buy a DT hub driver or is there something special I need to get?

Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@AndySTi- yes you can run the DT part- the only thing that might be different is the endcap if you have 142+ wheels. If you can let me know if you are running 135, 142, or 142+ I can get you the PN.


----------



## AndySTi (Aug 19, 2009)

Joe, thanks. Right now I'll be using 135. Will I need a new driver if I go to a 142 frame or just the correct end caps?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@AndySTi- it'll be the same driver body, just a different end cap. So for running 135 QR the PN's are (either will work, just depending on who is easier for you:

SBC: S132100003
DT SWISS:HWYAAX00S3115S


----------



## hypokondriak (Oct 18, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> @csletton- Apologies for missing your question. hope you found the info you were looking for before now. If not these are the part numbers you can order from a local Specialized dealer or direct from DT Swiss, depending on if you are running a 135 qr or 142 rear end. Sorry again for missing your post.
> 
> 135
> SBC part # S152100001 / DT part# HWYAAM00S3906S
> ...


So if I'm understanding correctly, the Traverse Fattie 650b uses a DT360 hub with a pawl freehub, and the Traverse Fattie SL 650b uses a DT350 hub with star ratchet freehub? I was confused at first as to why you are recommended a pawl-based DT part number, but it seems the aluminum fattie doesn't have a ratchet-based hub and the carbon does.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@hypokondriak- Yes, that is correct, alloy Traverse Fattie wheels use a 360 based hub, carbon Traverse Fattie wheels use the 350 based hub.


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm considering the fattie al wheelset for my krampus. I weigh 275# and am a little worried about the low spoke count. I know these don't have a rider weight limit , but should I be concerned? I have the roval traverse on my horsethief and these have been flawless for 2 years.


----------



## Saucyjack (Nov 7, 2011)

Joe,
I think the answer is no but wanting to verify... can the rear Carbon control sl 142+ be converted to 135mm with end caps??


----------



## S-Worker (Jan 8, 2010)

No if is a real 142+ hub. If it is an original 135 which has been converted to 142+ you can change it back.
There is a documenta about rear hub Standards available on the Speci Support page.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

S-Worker said:


> No if is a real 142+ hub. If it is an original 135 which has been converted to 142+ you can change it back.
> There is a documenta about rear hub Standards available on the Speci Support page.


Well sort of, but not really. S-Worker is right, Short answer for Saucy is no, you can not convert a 142+ hub to 135. A 135 converts to 142 not 142+. A 135 hub can NOT be converted to 142+ unless you change the hubshell. 142+ is a hubshell that moves the spokes and freehub 2mm outboard on the drive side and uses a special end cap to account for the 2mm difference. If you put the 135 endcaps on a 142+ hubshell, you would actually wind up at 137.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jujuyak- we are able to get a lot of stiffness out of the wider rims- thus going to the lower spoke count. They are a solid set of wheels. If you are happy with the prior Traverse wheels, I think you will be psyched on the newer Fattie wheels. If there is a demo event close by or a dealer that has a demo set I'd encourage you to give them a try for yourself. Hopefully there are some other users that can chime in with their experience.

@saucyjack- bpd131 is correct. 142+ can not be converted to 135 or vice versa, the 142+ hubshell is different so just changing out the spacers will not work. Once 142+, always 142+.


----------



## jujuyak (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Roval joe...asking for a friend who has 27.5 Carbon fattie wheels.. His xd hub body does not snap on to the hub and loose.. You can easily pull the cassette while its attached to the hub body off the hub..I know with my dt240 and dt350 hubs the the xd hub body snaps on to the hub and you need to give the body a firm pull so you can access the bearings, springs and ratchet. He just runs it like this since it's not an issue when the wheel is on the bike but i know its annoying when the wheel is off since the cassette and hub body is loosely on.


----------



## john.b (Jun 9, 2013)

This may be the wrong place to ask, but...

The Diverge comes with what Specialized calls "Axis 4.0 SCS" wheels which, near as I've been able to tell, use some sort of proprietary 135mm thru axle hubs, vs. standard 12x142mm thru axle hubs.

Would a set of wheels built with garden variety 12x142mm DT240 series hubs like the 240s db or 240s straightpull db be compatible with the Diverge frames using DT Swiss' 12/135mm TA rear conversion kit (part HWGXXX0002218S)?

Alternately, is there a conversion kit for SCS hubs with end caps that would allow the Axis wheels to be run on a frame with standard 12x142mm thru axle spacing?


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @saucyjack- bpd131 is correct. 142+ can not be converted to 135 or vice versa, the 142+ hubshell is different so just changing out the spacers will not work. Once 142+, always 142+.


I just want some clarification on this. Is this relative to the SL's only? Or does it apply to the aluminum models as well?

I've been eyeing sets of Fattie 650B Aluminum wheels. It seems they come 142+ but come end cap options?

Specialized Bicycle Components

Rear Hub: CNC machined alloy body, high-quality DT 360 internals, 135/142 end cap options included.

So my question is should I be looking only for sets that are currently 142, and not 142+?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

akaBrowntown said:


> I just want some clarification on this. Is this relative to the SL's only? Or does it apply to the aluminum models as well?
> 
> I've been eyeing sets of Fattie 650B Aluminum wheels. It seems they come 142+ but come end cap options?
> 
> ...


I know you asked Roval Joe, but the link you supplied is not a 142+ hub. They are the standard 135/142 hub options. 142 and 142+ hubs all have the same 142mm dimension for the drop outs. 142+ is a hub shell change and a proprietary end cap for the drive side to accommodate the shell change. All 142 hubs are the same, but designated 142+ hubs are made for Specialized frames that have specifically designed frame that also accommodate the free hub being moved 2mm outward. Using a 142+ hub on a frame designed for 142 MAY cause chain interference, though it has been noted in the forums that some standard 142 frames do work with a 142+ hub.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

I understand the difference between 142 & 142+, even though I didnt mention it in the post.

However, through the website you cant order non-SL versions 142+. So to my understanding, 142+ aluminum fatties only come spec'd on bikes. And these fatties that do come 142+ aren't convertible.

Much like:
2015 Roval Traverse Fattie wheels brand new enduro evo 142+ For Sale

So, the bottom line being these came off an Enduro, and will not be convertible. They do fit 142 frames, but may have an odd chainline. I'm just trying to understand the options so I dont get burned.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

akaBrowntown said:


> I understand the difference between 142 & 142+, even though I didnt mention it in the post.
> 
> However, through the website you cant order non-SL versions 142+. So to my understanding, 142+ aluminum fatties only come spec'd on bikes. And these fatties that do come 142+ aren't convertible.
> 
> ...


I see. And just to be clear, the 142 dimension will be the same, but that does NOT mean they fit in or will work in any 142 drop out. Your right the chain line for the cassette is 2mm outward on 142+ which can and does cause clearance issues on certain frames at the drop out, not all, but some. The chain line itself is not going to be too much of an issue in relation to the front chain ring, as a matter of fact I think it's actually better for my riding, less chain angle in the big cog when grinding up a hill with all that torque. But if you are NOT putting these on a Specialized 142 frame you may have clearance issues at the drop out.

Good luck


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Makes sense that it may cause clearance issues on some frames. I remember seeing a Bronson with a set and it was close and makes me think it might be best to find a set of non- 142+. It would suck to think clearance was ok, but due to a skip or something in the cassette cause the chain to contact the frame.

Thanks for the insight BPD!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bajaguy- that's a tough one to diagnose over the interwebz and not something we have seen here. I would recommend your friend take the wheel to an SBC dealer and have them take a look. If it is loose that would be a good one for our service center to take a look at.

@john.b - hold tight, checking in with the road guys on this. I'll get back to you shortly.

@akabrowntown- BPD has you handled. If you are running a Bronson, for sure look for a set of the 135/142 wheels. You will have clearance issues with 142+.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Roval Joe. I have a 2014 Enduro Comp (26") and have been offered some wheels from a 2012 Enduro Evo. Both have Roval rims, both 142 rear and hi lo hubs. However the 12 has a 20mm hub. Are there adaptors for that 20mm hub to bring it down to 15mm?
Cheers.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@john.b - from the road crew:
The Axis 4.0 SCS hubs do not have interchangeable endcaps to fit 142x12 or 135QR. 

A DT240 12/135 wheel would NOT work on the Diverge Carbon – the DS endcap is not long enough and the cassette would hit the frame if you tried to install the wheel.

However, we did make parts to allow the Diverge Carbon frame to accept a standard 135x9mm QR hub. There is a special derailleur hanger and pieces that fill in the dropout to adapt for QR use. An SBC dealer should be able to order these through a service center.

@mudguard25- apologies, the HiLo hubs do not have adapters available. They are designed with a single axle/spacing in mind since they are OE wheels only.


----------



## Saucyjack (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 10mm/135 rear frame spacing - can a 12mm/142(not 142+) carbon roval be converted to 10mm /135 are those end caps included?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@saucyjack-converting any of the current model year carbon Roval wheels from 142/12 to 135/10 is possible. If you can let me know the specific wheel model/year I can tell you if the caps are included or not.


----------



## Saucyjack (Nov 7, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> @saucyjack-converting any of the current model year carbon Roval wheels from 142/12 to 135/10 is possible. If you can let me know the specific wheel model/year I can tell you if the caps are included or not.


I'm looking at Roval Carbon SL and the Carbon controls -2013/2014.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@saucyjack - those wheels come with 135/5mm QR endcaps. You can order the DT 135/10 caps and they will switch over no problem. 

HWGXXX0001803S- for 9/10 spd drivers
HWGXXX00S3218S- for XD driver


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey MTBR crew- thanks for all of the interest and questions in Roval. The Roval development team has a question for all of the riders that are using Traverse 142 wheels. 

With the news about 148/110 hub spacing frames that are starting to come out- how many of you would be interested in a conversion kit that would allow you to run your 142 Traverse wheels in a 110/148 frame? What does the price need to look like to make it worthwhile if you were going to swap your current wheel into a new frame? Chime in!


----------



## NullAndVoid (May 29, 2011)

@RovalJoe
I would say $200 max for a conversion kit, otherwise I would be tempted to buy a dedicated 148 hub wheel (that's assuming they are widely available at the time).


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Roval Joe,

I did a search, but could not find my answer although it is in a thread somewhere. Do you have a brass nipple in black or red to replace the aluminum nipples in a Roval control trail sl Carbon wheel and what should I tell my dealer as they can't seem to find them? I think the wheels are 2011 or 2012 with red graphics. 

Thanks David


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@dlennard- none of the Roval wheels are spec'd with brass nipples so I don't have a SBC part number for brass nipples. Your dealer should be able to get brass nipple direct from DT if you are looking to replace with those.


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

@RJ, Looking to buy used 2013 29 alloy set with red rim stickers. How can I tell if they have DT hub internals? Seller is not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bbarel - DT hub internals are press fit so if it has a DT hub the seller should be able to pull the FHB off the hub shell and see the star ratchet internals..


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Joe
I got some brass nipples from my dealer and they are from Roval, but don't have the hex head like the aluminum ones that i took out. will the ones with the standard head be ok.
Over 50 % of the ones i took out the heads where corroded off. i thought the corrosion was from the carbon/aluminum, but it is from the ss/aluminum.

Thanks David


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey David-

We don't use any brass nipples in any of our Roval wheels, so not sure exactly what you got from your dealer. Either way you'll want to get a 14mm nipple, but the lack of a hex head should not be an issue.

Regarding the corrosion- can you clarify where you are seeing this happening? Not entirely clear on what you mean by "ss/aluminum"

Thanks!


----------



## dlennard (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, it just said Roval on the package. The spokes are stainless steel and the nipples are a aluminum which can cause corrosion as well as the carbon and aluminum. Just wanted to use the brass so I don't have any more problems. I did buy the wheels used so I don't know the history of how they were used.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Roval Joe, I just picked up a set of new old stock Roval wheels, and I'm trying to find weight / specs on them, but there's no other labeling besides "Roval" on the rims. Anywhere I can look for serial numbers or could you identify them by pics?


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*need 20mm adaptors for Roval Traverse 26er - play exists*



ripn said:


> Hey Joe,
> Maybe you can clear this one up for me. Are the new Carbon 29 Control front hubs 20mm compatible? I understand they come stock with the 9mm QR and 15mm end caps. Most reviews I've read say the 20mm caps can be ordered directly from Specialized, but two local shops I've inquired with have told me that is not the case and only the Trail version has 20mm compatiblity. Can you clarify this? If 20mm caps are available for the wheels could you get me a part number?


somewhat similar for me...cant find 20mm adaptors for traverse AL (note not carbon).
Mine have a little play and research indicates they wear unevenly for some reason.
I cant find them anywhere.

A little help Roval Joe!??

thanks in advance.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

bryco13 said:


> Hey Roval Joe, I just picked up a set of new old stock Roval wheels, and I'm trying to find weight / specs on them, but there's no other labeling besides "Roval" on the rims. Anywhere I can look for serial numbers or could you identify them by pics?


I won't answer for Joe, but he might ask where you got them. If just listed as "Roval", they might be take-offs from a 2014-2015 bike, i.e. OEM standard from Specialized. I'd guess they are ALU rims with Hi-Lo hubs.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they oem take offs. we thought they were pulled off a 2012 model, but I can't find any pics of them on bikes on the archive section of the Specialized site. The hubs have a higher side on the disc side, and both front and rear hubs have 8 rows of square dots in the middle. Stout front hub with thick skewer and dt swiss ratchetey skewer thingy (technical name). what I was curious of was the weight, and if there is a weight limit on the wheels before I run them. Also, the front hub's axle has ends that pop off and looks like a larger thru axle may fit through. Hope this helps with the identification.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bryco- if you can send me a PM with a picture that would help, but I would tend to think phlegm is correct and these are OEM wheels with Roval alloy rims. If that is the case I won't have a weight for them but if you are able to weigh them and want to compare to Roval product, we list all of our weights with no rimstrips or skewers/axles.

@freeriderB- can you confirm the model year? I'm assuming 2011 based on the name you are giving but don't want to give you an incorrect PN for those end caps. You can always PM me photo too.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Apologies if this is an already asked question - didn't find this exact one.

I'm looking at a set of the Traverse Fattie (Aluminum) 29" wheels... but I'm a big guy (230lb) and ride like an idiot. The 29mm internal width wheels are the key draw for me, but I have questions about how much I can beat on these wheels laterally without worrying, and how to manage them.

Nothing else is in that weight range within the prices those are at - but the 14/17/14 spokes in 24/28 count is obviously a worry. I realize my local Specialized dealer could tune the tensions up towards the top side (I'm thinking the DT Revs top end tension limit on the non-drive front and drive side rear are the limitation), but is that really a smart combination?

Also, is there a high likelihood of the upgraded star-ratchet system as a stocked item?

I'd happily pay more for a 28/32 spoke version of the Fattie wheelset with the 54t ratchet kit, even if some cost savings on the spokes (DT Comp) and hubs - because there's isn't a better option out there unless I'm sourcing expensive AND heavier rims just to match that internal width, and then mounting heavier hubs and spokes to make up the cost difference -- but is that a possibility?


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Joe,

I am finding options for a new wheel set for my 2014 SJ HT Carbon Comp with better than hi lo for serviceable hubs and free hub. It has 15mm TA front, and 135 QR rear. What are the Roval options for this? 

I am confused, since the 142+ hub chart says it can only be used on bikes with 142+ frames, but on the Specialized website for wheels, the control 29 carbon says "135/142 end cap options included".

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Specialized makes the standard 135/142 for retail sales


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@tehllama- thanks for the interest in Roval. The configuration of the alloy Traverse wheels is the only one we currently offer. If you are interested in a wheel with a star-ratchet hub, the Traverse SL's are the model we offer with that 350 based hub. All of the Traverse line has 24/28 rims and all of our wheels are designed as a system so we don't offer individual components to mix and match.

Regarding the stiffness- I 'd encourage you to try and demo a set of wheels or a bike with those wheels at an SBC demo to get a firsthand experience on trail. I can tell you how much testing we did and how great they ride all day but the proof is in how they ride for you on the trail. I will say that we get a lot of questions about the spoke count and that the wider rim profiles of these wheels are a big parts of what allows us to configure the wheels like this. I know there are some bigger guys that have contributed to the thread that are running these with success.

@Chad_M - The aftermarket Control Carbon is not offered in a 142+ option. The wheelset comes with both 135 and 142 end caps so riders can use the wheels in either configuration. The idea for the Control Carbon wheelset was to make it as versatile as possible, thus no 142+ AM version. The Control SL 29 wheels are also a good option for a lightweight XC wheel.

Let me know what other questions come up.

-Joe


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> @bryco- if you can send me a PM with a picture that would help, but I would tend to think phlegm is correct and these are OEM wheels with Roval alloy rims. If that is the case I won't have a weight for them but if you are able to weigh them and want to compare to Roval product, we list all of our weights with no rimstrips or skewers/axles.
> 
> @freeriderB- can you confirm the model year? I'm assuming 2011 based on the name you are giving but don't want to give you an incorrect PN for those end caps. You can always PM me photo too.
> 
> ...


I bought 2nd hand. I can get pics tomorrow. They are a cool blue color and the front hub says Roval. There are little diamond designs stenciled on it. I believe came stock on enduro but ill check with the guy who sold them to me.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> I bought 2nd hand. I can get pics tomorrow. They are a cool blue color and the front hub says Roval. There are little diamond designs stenciled on it. I believe came stock on enduro but ill check with the guy who sold them to me.


here is a pic of the hub...sorry for poor quality. Please let me know if you need shots of adaptors or rim. thanks Joe!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@freeriderB- these are the part numbers you need:

SBC # S115900006 - AXL ROVAL FRONT 20MM RIGHT THRU AXLE END CAP
SBC # S2030052 - AXL ROVAL FRONT 20MM LEFT THRU AXLE END CAP


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @tehllama- thanks for the interest in Roval. The configuration of the alloy Traverse wheels is the only one we currently offer. If you are interested in a wheel with a star-ratchet hub, the Traverse SL's are the model we offer with that 350 based hub. All of the Traverse line has 24/28 rims and all of our wheels are designed as a system so we don't offer individual components to mix and match.
> 
> Regarding the stiffness- I 'd encourage you to try and demo a set of wheels or a bike with those wheels at an SBC demo to get a firsthand experience on trail. I can tell you how much testing we did and how great they ride all day but the proof is in how they ride for you on the trail. I will say that we get a lot of questions about the spoke count and that the wider rim profiles of these wheels are a big parts of what allows us to configure the wheels like this. I know there are some bigger guys that have contributed to the thread that are running these with success.


Thanks for that quick response. I've ridden the Traverse SL's, and I was blown away by how nice they were (to be fair, it was an S-Works E29, practically everything was phenomenal), they beat most of the $2000 wheelsets out there handily. Those just aren't in my budget for this particular bike... though if I see a set used I'll likely change my find.
My local S shop have some pretty savvy wheelbuilders, so I'll probably wind up with a set of the Al Traverse wheels on my XC bike - only way I can beat the weight is with a more expensive wheelset in a narrower rim, and I'm still absolutely sold on how brilliant 2.1/2.2" tires perform on the fatter internal width rims (and the 2Bliss GRID tires certainly didn't hurt).


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> @freeriderB- these are the part numbers you need:
> 
> SBC # S115900006 - AXL ROVAL FRONT 20MM RIGHT THRU AXLE END CAP
> SBC # S2030052 - AXL ROVAL FRONT 20MM LEFT THRU AXLE END CAP


awesome! thanks Joe! I'll order thru my local Specialized dealer.


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

What is the difference between Traverse SL and Control SL besides the obvious weight? Is the weight difference in the rim itself? Are Traverse rims stronger than Control rims? I have Traverse SL's on my SWorks Enduro and was curious if I should stick with Traverse or switch to Control for a little weight savings. Would I be giving up some strength? What is the trade-off?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@retardedtiming- I would not recommend swapping to Control SL's on an Enduro. You will sacrifice the tire volume/traction benefits of the 30mm internal rim on the Traverse wheels and the stiffness of the wider rim. Also, since the Traverse SL's are intended for Trail/AM riding they will hold up better to the abuse they will likely see on an Enduro. For trail riding these are benefits I would personally not give up. 

Control SL's are great wheels but are intended to be a XC race wheelset. To answer your specific question on wight -the rims, hubs, and rimstrips (narrower width) will all be lighter than what is spec'd on the Traverse wheels. Hope that helps, let me know what else I can answer.

-Joe


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Joe! That is exactly what I was looking for. Great information. I'll stick with the Traverse SL on the Enduro.


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

I never thought I'd say this but it looks like I might be getting a Specialized bike afterall! I'm going for the Enduro Comp 29 (2015). My question is about the wheels that come with it. Are they compatible with 11 speed XD drivers?


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Bristecom said:


> I never thought I'd say this but it looks like I might be getting a Specialized bike afterall! I'm going for the Enduro Comp 29 (2015). My question is about the wheels that come with it. Are they compatible with 11 speed XD drivers?


Hi Lo hubs are not compatible with the XD Driver...


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Greetings from the Washington, D.C. area. I have a 142+ compatibility question for you. I just heard someone claim that a pair of the new Roval Fattie carbon's with a SRAM xD driver could go on any 142 bike, but not so with a shimano driver. Is this true? If so, why would a shimano driver cause some compatibility issues. Is there anything else I need to know about putting those wheels on a non Spec bike?

Thanks dude!


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Hi Lo hubs are not compatible with the XD Driver...


Well, that's annoying. So I'd have to buy all new wheels as soon as I get the bike just to be able to go to 11 speed. They should have included a hub that was compatible with it. Even the lower end Giant I'm coming from came with DT Swiss Star Ratchet hubs.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Bristecom said:


> Well, that's annoying. So I'd have to buy all new wheels as soon as I get the bike just to be able to go to 11 speed. They should have included a hub that was compatible with it. Even the lower end Giant I'm coming from came with DT Swiss Star Ratchet hubs.


I've got the same wheels. I think I'll probably go Shimano XT 11 speed. Even though I prefer Sram.


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

OK, so then I have many more questions. First, is the rim on the stock Enduro Comp 29 the same rim on the Traverse Fattie? I know it has more spokes (32) but is that the only difference? In other words, is it still zero-bead hook and same material and all that?

Secondly, is there a cost effective/reliable way of simply upgrading the rear hub to like a 142+ DT Swiss Star Ratchet hub that is compatible with the XD driver? Like, could I send the stock wheels to you guys at Roval to get that change/upgrade?

And also, do the lighter weight plugs you designed for the Fattie SL work for the aluminum Fattie rims?


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

Question for RovalJoe, My friend bought Roval carbon wheels for his 29'r about 1 1/2 yrs. ago and just this week all the spoke nipples corroded in the rear wheel. He was told no warranty and that they should be rebuilt with brass nips. due to corrosion issue. Is this true and are brass nips. necessary.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I've got the same wheels. I think I'll probably go Shimano XT 11 speed. Even though I prefer Sram.


Go with this.... SRam 11 speed shifters and derailleur with Shimano 11 speed cassette.. Works great!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@mtnbikefrut- no dice on the use of a 142+ wheelset with a non SBC bike, regardless of freehub body. The change is in the hubshell and will cause clearance issues with other frames. If you are looking at Fatties you will want the standard 142 version.

@bristecom- regarding the rims on your bike- aside from the amount of spoke holes they are the same design, material, and have the same profiles with zero bead hook. 
Unfortunately, there is not a way supported by Roval to swap that hub out. Have you looked into any of the 1x10 hop up kits that oneup or wolftooth make for a wider range 1x10? We've had a lot of dealers and riders go with this option on the Comp Enduro.

Finally, the plugs are currently only designed to work with the carbon Traverse rims with 30mm internal width.


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

So the plugs won't work with the Traverse SL on my 2014 Enduro? My dealer should know this, no? Because they are telling me they are going to re-lace my wheels and use the plugs instead of tape. I don't want to tell them how to do their job....what to do?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@retardedTiming- they will not. the plugs need the wide flat surface of the 30mm rim to seal properly.


----------



## Bristecom (Aug 17, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> @bristecom- regarding the rims on your bike- aside from the amount of spoke holes they are the same design, material, and have the same profiles with zero bead hook.
> Unfortunately, there is not a way supported by Roval to swap that hub out. Have you looked into any of the 1x10 hop up kits that oneup or wolftooth make for a wider range 1x10? We've had a lot of dealers and riders go with this option on the Comp Enduro.
> 
> Finally, the plugs are currently only designed to work with the carbon Traverse rims with 30mm internal width.


Thanks for the response. I will look into the one up kits but they still won't have quite the range or shift quality that a SRAM X11 cassette will have. I'd love to have the Roval Traverse Fattie SL's but that's just a lot of money I don't have ATM. They're even more money than my first full suspension bike and with the likely change to SRAM's Boost spec next year, I definitely don't want it to be obsolete in a few months if I upgrade to a newer frame later. Hmm...

OK, one more question! Could I just buy the rear Roval Traverse Fattie SL by itself? If so, about how much would it cost and would it cause an awkward balance front to rear?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@fruitafrank- we have had reports of a small number of cases of corrosion (not a problem unique to Roval). Our service centers do recommend brass nipples as a replacement in these cases. We have not seen many and don’t recommend the change unless a particular rider is having trouble. I can’t comment on the particular warranty case as this is handled by our service centers, but I believe the policy regarding corrosion is that riders are required to share geographic and setup information in order to facilitate the warranty replacement. Is your friend the original owner of the wheels?

@bristecom- all the wheels are currently sold as sets. Just FYI- If you read back a couple pages I was asking about adaptor kits for running our current wheels in 148/110 frames/forks. Just something to keep in mind as well.


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

I would be very very interested in a 148/110 conversion kit. Especially if I spent $1500 on a set of fattie carbons. I would think a fair price for those conversion caps would be $75-130.

This 148/110 news has made me hesitate on my new enduro bike purchase. Too many standards in too short of a time frame.


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

My friends Rovals are close to 2 yrs. old and he is the original owner. I sent him back to dealer to check on warranty. Thanks


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

Do all the current Roval MTB wheels use a UD carbon or are some models still a weave? I noticed the newer Control SL's are UD and was wondering if the Traverse SL's changed as well.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Roval Joe:

The 2013 Roval SL wheel set is a standard QR on my S Works Epic. I want to get the adapters for a 15mm thru axle for the (SID XX). How do I do this and what are the part #s?


----------



## G.R. (Feb 23, 2014)

Roval Joe:

Do you have any insight on these rims?

I am looking to use them on my good old '12 Spark 29 Pro. Seller seems to know very little about them other than that he bought them at a Specialized reseller in 2014, they are QRs f/r and aluminum. He claims they are 1550 grams, referring to Specialized Bicycle Components, but he cannot confirm the weight as he does not have a scale to weigh them on. I am unable to say if it is the same wheel based on these photos he sent me:
















As far as I have figured out I can get hub caps to convert to 142x12 rear. Also they are for 11-speed cassette while my Spark has 10-speed. Will that be a problem?

Would really appreciate some help even though this is a 2nd hand transaction.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rydbyk- order SBC PN - S125900010 from your local SBC dealer.

@G.R. - those are not the same wheels from the link you provided. Hard to say 100% with the photos but they look like 2013/2014 Control Alloy wheels. That is a DT based rear hub so no problem to swap it to a 142x12 rear with a ten speed FHB like it shown in the picture. Hope that helps.

-Joe


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Joe,

I bought some Roval control carbon 29 over the winter from my local spec dealer. I was going to bring them in to have the 11 speed xd free hub installed, as I want to switch to 1x11. They told me however these rims will not work with an 11 speed xd driver. 

Is this correct? Could I have a version that is listed different from the website? They are 12/142. 

I was also considering purchasing a set of the carbon fatties, but can I purchase them 11 speed ready? I only see xx1 compatible, but it says that about my regular carbon controls too.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Erock503 said:


> Joe,
> 
> I bought some Roval control carbon 29 over the winter from my local spec dealer. I was going to bring them in to have the 11 speed xd free hub installed, as I want to switch to 1x11. They told me however these rims will not work with an 11 speed xd driver.
> 
> ...


The Roval Control Carbon 29 absolutely do work with 1X11, both the new Shimano 11 speed cassettes and Sram version with the XD driver. I had mine set up with SRAM set up.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. That's what I had assumed. You wouldn't happen to have a part number for the spec SRAM driver would you? Thanks!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

It is the standard DT Swiss XD Driver. Can be bought from anywhere.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I need to go through spec to keep the warranty, so I assume they have a part number. I'm hoping I can give him a part number along with confirmation from Roval.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

I see. Also don't forget the XD driver end cap too. 
Good luck


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Erock503- SBC PN you are looking for is S132100004. That includes the driver body and the 142 drive side end cap you need.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @Erock503- SBC PN you are looking for is S132100004. That includes the driver body and the 142 drive side end cap you need.


Excellent, thanks very much Joe, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Sorry if it's been asked before but was is the POE of Traverse Fattie (AL)?
Thanks


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

freeriderB said:


> awesome! thanks Joe! I'll order thru my local Specialized dealer.


Hi joe...
I got my new 20mm spacers but it's almost impossible to get the wheel on. Is it possible that there are different spacers for different forks? I'm running a rs lyrik.
Also. ..when on, I still have play. If I tighten the 20mm axle all the way the play is gone but the wheel won't spin...so I have to back it off...then the play returns but it spins freely.
Do I need new bearings? Or are the spacer specs just off ever so slightly?
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I didn't see this thread until this morning. I deleted a post with the following questions.

I have a 2014 Enduro 29 Comp with the stock wheel set and 2x10 drive train. I purchased a 2015 Roval Fattie wheel set with a 11 speed hub body on it. my question is can I swap my hub body from my current wheelset for the one on the new wheelset? 

**edit - I found a spacer claiming I can run my 10sp Sram cassette on the 11sp hub body, what is conflicting is weather or not I need an additional spacer. Does anybody have experience with as to what spacer or spacers are required?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

The spacer would be necessary if the cassette is loose after you tighten it up the lock ring, meaning you've bottomed out the lock ring on the free hub before it makes contact with the cassette to tighten it. The spacer might also affect chain line, but ever so slightly, usually about 1 mm. I always adjust my chain line to what I want not necessarily with what has been determined by manufactures anyway. If the cassette is tight, don't worry about it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@upstateSCrider- DT 360 rear hub is engagement 15 degrees.

@ACLackey- the 2014 Enduro Comp FHB is not compatible with the fattie wheels FHB. To be clear do your new wheels have an XD driver or a standard shimano FHB? If it's a shimano, like BPD says, bolt that sucker up and if you still have play with the lockring tight, then add that spacer. Make sure you adjust your limit screws accordingly.

@FreeriderB- there is only one 20mm option for that wheel so I am not 100% sure what the issue is. Have you tried swinging the bike by your dealer to have them check it out? Do the bearings feel rough or grind when you move them around?


----------



## MJ1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Can the Roval Control Carbon 29er rear wheel be converted to 11 speed Shimano road with the use of the DT Freehub body?


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

> @ACLackey- the 2014 Enduro Comp FHB is not compatible with the fattie wheels FHB. To be clear do your new wheels have an XD driver or a standard shimano FHB? If it's a shimano, like BPD says, bolt that sucker up and if you still have play with the lockring tight, then add that spacer. Make sure you adjust your limit screws accordingly.


I received the new wheel set today and they do indeed have the XD driver. Can I get a different freehub body for a 10spd casette?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ACLakey- Yes for sure. I can get the PN for you- do you have the alloy or carbon version of the wheels?


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the alloy Roval Fattie wheelset that came off of this.

http://m.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/enduro/enduro-expert-carbon-29#specs

From what I gather I need the standard freehub body and end caps for 142+. part numbers for the hub body and end caps would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

Roval Joe,

I'm looking to get a pair of the 650 fattie sl's or regular fattie's. The versions I've seen have a shimano driver and I need a xD driver. Where could I find some part numbers for these on either wheel. Do I need to source these from a Specialized dealer or can I get them elsewhere?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zxpwr350 (Apr 5, 2013)

Roval Joe, 

This was answered back on page 1 (2013) but I am wondering if the 20mm end cap part number (S125900003) is still the same for Traverse front hub that came on 2015 Enduro Elite 650B.

Thanks!


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

hi its been awhile and strangely its about endcaps again.
1st, ive upgraded to an enduro expert 29er and love it
Ive been running dt swiss 240 hubs and enve am rims.
just had them rebuilt because of a corroding nipple incident which was not
covered by enve....shame shame.
so consequently, i have a new roval control sl 29er wheelset!
rode them 1st time the other day and was really surprised how tuff they
where and light!! 
so, after a long fight to the near death removing my xx1 cassette,
i put the xd driver onto new wheelset and wasnt sure what endcap to put
back on?
i have 2
-1 says 142+ and came on roval wheelset which came with shimano freehub.
-2nd came from the dt/enve wheelset which i was using with my xx1.

when i tried the 142+ endcap, it seemed short, so i put the
other longer endcap on and it fit just perfect. like not a mil to spare..
and thats how i rode it....works fine.
so my question is, do i really need the 142+ endcap?
and could others use this configuration
when adapting 142+ wheelsets with 142 frames?
also, my rearend measures 145mm and easily has 5mm of play..
its not loose, just flexes with small pressure and without wheel in of course
thanks!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

mtbwrider said:


> hi its been awhile and strangely its about endcaps again.
> 1st, ive upgraded to an enduro expert 29er and love it
> Ive been running dt swiss 240 hubs and enve am rims.
> just had them rebuilt because of a corroding nipple incident which was not
> ...


I'm assuming that the hub says 142+ on the Control 29 SL rear hub. The hub is what makes the wheelset 142+ and should therefore use the 142+ end cap. That said, the frame might not work with a 142+ wheelset/end cap due to chain rubbing the inner drop out area. Using the 142 end cap on the 142+ hub pushes the OLD to 144. Unofficially it probably wont matter at all, but manufacturers probably won't condone it because it might add unproven, untested stress the drop out/chain stay/seat stay area. Probably would affect a warranty claim.

If it is a 142+ hub and you frame is able to work and run properly with the 142+ hub/end cap, I would run it that way.


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry i didnt explain it clearly...
yes its 142+ hub,
and 142+ frame.
i will put the 142+ endcap back on because its correct.
i get confused with all the new hub changes and 
often refer to this:

http://service.specialized.com/coll...-Roval-MTB-Rear-Wheel-Compatibility-Guide.pdf

at first i couldnt figure out if the xd driver is special size for 142+ but
ive deducted that theyre all the same, and its just the shorter endcap needed...
thanks for the clarification!

next im gonna check out some fattie wheels!
we really need some good lightweight 2.5" tires tho!!!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

mtbwrider said:


> sorry i didnt explain it clearly...
> yes its 142+ hub,
> and 142+ frame.
> i will put the 142+ endcap back on because its correct.
> ...


No problem, I figured I would say it so not matter the product you had you would be able to figure it out. All the XD dirvers are the same. The fatties are nice. I ride Control carbon 29 on one bike and Fattie SL on another, I hate to admit it but there is a difference and it very noticeable. My Carbon Controls are on my SS HT and I thought I would be able to use those on that bike with out noticing a difference. No such luck. The wider wheels on my Camber make way more stable and the lower pressures make traction much better. I hate having to spend more money!! Well not really, but the wife might not like so much!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the new Fatties in 29". As others have described, upon impact or stress on the front, I get a "twang" noise and then some disc brake pad rub for about 15 seconds. Obviously the wheel is flexing. What tension should i adjust the spokes to?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All - apologies for the lag here. I've been travelling overseas. If I missed your question on a prior page please re-post and I'll get to it ASAP.

@MJ1- the Roval MTB wheels are not compatible with 11Spd road freehub bodies. The way our hub shells are machined causes interference with the cassette. 

@ACLackey- looks like there is no SBC service part for the FHB you need. Checking with DT and should have an answer shortly. 


@mtnbkfrut- you can get the FHB directly from SBC or DT.

Here is the info for 142 X 12 spacing (includes drive side end cap):

Traverse SL wheels (350 based hub)
SBC- S132100004
DT-HWYAAX00S3188S

Traverse Alloy wheels (360 based hub)
SBC-S152100002
DT-HWYAAM00S3909S

@zxpwr350- yes that PN is correct.

@mtbwrider- sounds like you are sorted, thanks bpd131!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Pad rub should be independent of wheel flex as the rotor is mounted on the hub and not reliant on spoke tension at all.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bogeydog- the target tension is 1100n. However, I doubt that the spoke tension has anything to do with your brakes rubbing for 15 seconds. My first recommendation would be to take the bike / wheel into your dealer for inspection. Tough to diagnose the issues you are describing on the internet.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ACLackey- DT FHB PN- HWRABM00L4193S.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks for the reply. Can you confirm I only need the drive side 142+ end cap and free hub body. My LBS ordered spacers from Specialized (they sent 1) and directed us to DT Swiss for the FHB. All parts arrived and I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ACLackey- Yes the existing non drive side end cap from your new wheels should work out no problem.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey all, looking into the Traverse Fattie 29's. The specs state that it comes with adapters for a 142 and 135 rear hub. Is the 135 option a standard qr or something bigger than the normal quick release shaft? (10mm, 12mm?) too many different options nowadays, think I'm getting old...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bryco13- the 135 end caps are 9MM QR. If you are looking for other 135 endcap options they are available through DT.


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you sir. Any chance of seeing a carbon wheelset with no rider weight limit (for us clydes) anytime soon?


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

I just bought the alloy Roval Fatties from a guy and the free hub that came on it was the xd compatible one. I'm looking for a regular free hub to use with my 10 speed Shimano cassette and when I google the part number that was posted earlier, all that comes up is one single pdf. 
How does one go about getting in touch with DT or Specialized? Do I have to go through my LBS? How is it that no one sells this part on line?


----------



## mtbwrider (Jul 27, 2008)

i have the exact opposite problem and would be happy to swap.
mine is shimano/sram compatible and brand new


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Deleted. See next post.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

mtbwrider said:


> i have the exact opposite problem and would be happy to swap.
> mine is shimano/sram compatible and brand new


I attempted to send you a message. Not sure if I did it right. I'd be willing to swap with you.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

On the off chance that there's anyone out there who needs the XD Freehub for a DT 360 and has the regular free hub that they don't want then I'm willing to trade. This has the 3 pawl setup and not the star ratchet and came off the alloy fatty wheelset. Anyone want to trade?


----------



## mattb (Feb 1, 2004)

*Skewers?*

Hey Roval Joe,
Why does my traverse sl list quick release compatibility, is setup for quick release, and then doesn't come with a quick release? My last set of controls did. Thats was pretty annoying to go pick up my wheels and only after figure out there not included. I undestand why you cutting corners, just realize when I'm doing a new bike build and i have the parts there ready to go its super annoying to have now go find the matching qr and order it.

Matt


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bryco13- if we made a "clyde" version how much of a weight increase would be acceptable to you?

@peterhenric - if you are unable to find someone to swap hit up your LBS and they can order the FHB direct from DT. Like I mentioned above SBC does not have a service part set-up for this currently, so that will be your fastest option.

@mattb- Thanks for checking out a set of our wheels, I hope you enjoy them. Regarding the QR, we are not in the business of cutting corners. Since the Traverse wheels are intended for Trail/AM riding we have found most riders that purchase these wheels are running a 142 setup. Rather than increase the cost of the wheels to include QR levers most riders will likely never use we do not include them. We've found that riders generally have more trouble sourcing end caps (I think a majority of the questions in this thread are end cap related for example), so we do include those. Apologies for the inconvenience in this case.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @peterhenric - if you are unable to find someone to swap hit up your LBS and they can order the FHB direct from DT. Like I mentioned above SBC does not have a service part set-up for this currently, so that will be your fastest option.


Joe, thanks for the info. I talked to my Specialized dealer and they agree with you that they don't have a part for it. When we talk to the DT rep, they say the part won't be in stock until 7/1 and even that is tentative. Do you have a part number for the 360 Freehub so I can try to source it from somewhere else? I'll die (figuratively but also possibly literally) if I have to wait until July to ride these wheels.

If I can't get the 360 freehub until July, since I have the XD Freehub, can I get an XD compatible 10 speed cassette that would work with my existing 10 speed rear derailleur? I'm not interested in converting to 11 speed.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peterhenric - no dice on the 10 spd XD compatible cassette, but I did some checking an found an SBC PN for the body with a 142+ end cap- S155900001. I'm not sure on availability, but you should be able to check with your shop, you'd then just need to track down the 135 or 142 endcaps depending on your setup.

DT is really the best source for this part otherwise. The PN I posted on the previous page is the only other one I am aware of.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

ACLakey said:


> thanks for the reply. Can you confirm I only need the drive side 142+ end cap and free hub body. My LBS ordered spacers from Specialized (they sent 1) and directed us to DT Swiss for the FHB. All parts arrived and I'll check them out tomorrow.


So did you get the freehub you were looking for? If so, where did you get it from?


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

My LBS and I figured out the parts just prior to Roval Joe reply. we ordered the 142+ cap from Specialized $38.... steep but required. Specialized Sent us to DT Swiss for the FHB which was $100. They said it would be available mid June but the parts showed up the following week. Everything is running great, the Fatties are noticibly stiffer laterally with my big ass on them.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

ACLakey said:


> My LBS and I figured out the parts just prior to Roval Joe reply. we ordered the 142+ cap from Specialized $38.... steep but required. Specialized Sent us to DT Swiss for the FHB which was $100. They said it would be available mid June but the parts showed up the following week. Everything is running great, the Fatties are noticibly stiffer laterally with my big ass on them.


My bike shop already ordered the end caps and they should be here soon but the hold up is on the FHB. Do you happen to have the Fhb part number from DT Swiss? I contacted them and they gave me a number but I want to see if you have the same one. I appreciate the help.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll check what I have when I get back to the office....Probably Wednesday though.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

I looked at the tags on my order and all it says is DT Swiss freehub bldy 10spd 360 hub.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*which 20mm bearings?*



freeriderB said:


> here is a pic of the hub...sorry for poor quality. Please let me know if you need shots of adaptors or rim. thanks Joe!


Anyone know where I can get replacement bearings for the 20mm hub pictured? How many are in the hub..etc. do I have to order from specialized dealer or can I go to enduro? Can't find info anywhere...
Thanks!!


----------



## gabbatron (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Roval Joe,

1) I'm keen to know if there is a 2015 Fattie SL in the works? From what I can tell all of the reviews showed the current model was announced / released in June 2014. Is the 2nd gen model coming in June this year?

I'm sure you can appreciate that I am keen to avoid buying a soon-to-be-replaced model. I bought the 2014 Traverse not long before the Fatties were announced, as you might expect, I wasn't too happy about my shiny rims becoming outdated in a short while.

2) Also my Australian LBS is telling me that I can't buy the standard 142 model because only the 142+ is imported into Australia. Please tell me it isn't so??? I'm really not keen to lock myself again into 142+ given that the end caps are not replaceable to make it standard 142. It is really hard to sell a set of 142+ rims like I am currently trying to do in order to fund a purchase of some Fatties.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@gabbatron- Traverse wheels will continue in line for 2015. It does look like the Australian market only brings in the 142+ versions of the carbon wheels. The alloy version is available in standard 135/142 spacing.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a set of roval traverse 26 that are 142 x 12 are these convertable to 135 x 10?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Dan0930- if they are MY12 or later they have a DT 350 based rear hub so they can be converted. SBC supports 135 in QR only, so you will have to go through DT for the 135x10 parts. PN's are here depending on what FHB you are wanting to use:

DT Swiss - Conversion kits


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Joe how can I visibly tell the difference between the 2011 and 2012 control sl 29?
From what I can tell the only difference was a slight change to the front hub
resulting in a 3mm longer non drive side spoke. I was hoping to not have to pull a spoke
and measure it.


----------



## wotan (Aug 28, 2008)

@roval joe - I own a Specialized Diverge Carbon with an AXIS 4.0 Disc scs wheelset for Shimano 11 Speed cassettes - now I want to upgrade the bike with a sram Force cx1 group with xx1 cassette. Is there a xd freehub availible for the axis rear hub??


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peabody- can you remove each of the endcaps and measure the overall length in MM? If you can let me know those dimensions and if they are 24 MM QR / 28 MM QR / or 15 MM Thru axle I can let you know what model year you have.


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Roval joe, I have the 2013 traverse sl carbon 135 rear, is it possible to make it work with my 2014 enduro expert which is 142+? These wheels are coming off my stumpy evo 2012 2013 bike. They worked fine on that bike but having issues with them working on my new 2014 enduro expert. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Roval joe, I have the 2013 traverse sl carbon 135 rear, is it possible to make it work with my 2014 enduro expert which is 142+? These wheels are coming off my stumpy evo 2012 2013 bike. They worked fine on that bike but having issues with them working on my new 2014 enduro expert. Any help would be appreciated


Yes, these will work with your 2014 Enduro. Just the standard 12X142 end caps from Specialized or DT Swiss (for the 240 or 350 hub). The "+" in the 142 refers to a different hub design only. Your frame is 142 and it can use any 142+ or 142 hub. Your 135 hub will be a 142 hub with the new end caps.

Good luck.


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok cool well I had tried that with the current 142 end caps that I was using with my stumpy evo. Problem is when torqued down aka the with the screw on axle the hub seems to tighten and not spin freely so for instance the cassette won't free spin will travel with the spinning wheel if that makes sense. I just had these wheels services and all bearings replaced I'm wondering if something is incorrect internally?


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Ok cool well I had tried that with the current 142 end caps that I was using with my stumpy evo. Problem is when torqued down aka the with the screw on axle the hub seems to tighten and not spin freely so for instance the cassette won't free spin will travel with the spinning wheel if that makes sense. I just had these wheels services and all bearings replaced I'm wondering if something is incorrect internally?


As long as they are the standard 142 end caps, you're good. BUT if they are the 142+ end caps it won't work properly. The difference between 142 and 142+ is the drive side end cap is 2mm shallower to accommodate for the hub design difference. The brake side end cap is the same for either standard. I know I probably don't have to say this too, but 10 Speed free hub and XD drive side end are specific to each design also. Meaning the 10 speed free hub end cap will NOT work for the XD free hub.


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Rgr that then their must be something off internally or my 142 caps need replacing. I was burning the midnight oil last night baffled by this.. Lol


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of the end cap I'm using says xd compatible


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I just did process of elimination. Put my wheel back on my stumpy evo and its doing the same thing on the stumpy. The hub gets tight has resistance to spinning and the cassette is very hard to back pedal. Taking this puppy back to shop that serviced it seems something is wrong maybe wrong bearings or something here's the work order


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

Turned out the free hub was bad, now replaced all good and it's nice having the carbon hoops on the Enduro thanks for all the help fellas


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

rcjonessnp175 said:


> Turned out the free hub was bad, now replaced all good and it's nice having the carbon hoops on the Enduro thanks for all the help fellas


Glad you found out the problem.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for helping bpd131. We were out doing some product testing up at China Peak without the computers this past week.

@wotan- checking in with the road team- hold tight.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@wotan- from the road team: We aren't currently making a thru axle SCS wheel with an XD freehub body. My suggestion would be to use a MTB 135 QR compatible mountain wheel with the XD driver body. The QR hanger and adapters to convert the dropouts are available through the SBC customer service center.


----------



## wotan (Aug 28, 2008)

@roval joe - thank you very much!! Nice customer service...!!!


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

*Help with Thru Axle*

I recently bought (ebay) a pair of Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29er wheels. So stoked to get these on my 2012 Stumpjumper FSR 29er. However, when I went to put them on the bike I noticed the hubs came set up with spindly QR skewers. Anyway, I need to convert to 142+ 12mm thru axle rear end (standard Stumpy), and 15QR thru axle front end (Fox Talas 34). Can someone help me understand what I need to do to convert these? I was really surprised they didn't come with thru axle set up out of the box. (yes, that is what you get when you buy from eBay)

See pics below:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, the first question is:

Is the rear hub the 135/142 or 142+ version?

I'm guessing it's the 135/142. I don't think you can convert those to 142+ with an end cap switch; the hub itself is different.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Well, the first question is:
> 
> Is the rear hub the 135/142 or 142+ version?
> 
> I'm guessing it's the 135/142. I don't think you can convert those to 142+ with an end cap switch; the hub itself is different.


Given it is a Specialized Stumpjumper, the frame spacing is 142+. However I can run any 142 wheel on it (I am coming off of Mavic Crossmax SLR's).

So I guess what I need to ask is how to convert to 142 Thru Axle.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@LaCostaClydesdale- order these PN's from a local SBC dealer.

Front 15mm end caps- S125900006
Rear 142x12 end caps: Right- S115900020 , Left- S115900021


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @LaCostaClydesdale- order these PN's from a local SBC dealer.
> 
> Front 15mm end caps- S125900006
> Rear 142x12 end caps: Right- S115900020 , Left- S115900021


LBS had the rear end caps but not the front. So front is on order. But I can ride because I bent the rear Mavic wheel. Mounted up pretty easy. A little harder to stretch the tire over the sidewall, but that gives me more confidence in the beadless design. Running 25 PSI, 29er, riding weight is 215 lately.

Joe, is it OK to use a plastic tire lever with these carbon rims? If no, what should I use?

man that hub is loud!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@LaCostaClyde - yes plastic lever is all good. If the wheels are used, it might be time to clean out the hub. If you clean up the star ratchets and apply some slick honey or similar it'll quiet down. The more lube/grease you use the quieter it'll be.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Joe. They are uh...unridden. So I guess new. But they may have been sitting around for a while. I think I am not used to the sound of DT hubs. 

I'll report back in a week or so when I get the front one on.


----------



## joe j (Nov 15, 2008)

Roval Joe, Anyway to get a 142+ hub preferably the same as comes on the 2015 Control sl. 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@joe j- sorry, we don't offer individual wheel components as our wheels are built specifically as a system. If you are having trouble with a hub that is currently on a Roval wheel, take it to your dealer and they or our service center will be able to sort you out. Otherwise a DT 240 hub is going to be the closest option, but would be 142, instead of 142+.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Roval Joe - First ride with just the rear wheel (waiting on shipment for front wheel end caps). Took it to Snow Summit Bike park. Performed well. I know I will realize more of the benefit of the wide rim when I get the front on. For the first ride I heard a lot of high pitch, almost brake rotor-like sounds. It was is if the wheel was settling in and the spokes were adjusting (?) Anyway, that only lasted the first 10 minutes. Wheel is true, no issue there. Is that normal?

Also, if I want to put the SRAM 11 Speed driver on these, is that a Specialized/Roval part or just the standard SRAM part?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@LaCostaClydesdale- for the driver body, you can order this SBC PN - S132100004. DT should also have driver bodies, just be sure to get the one that works with 240/350 based hubs and get the drive side 142 end cap.

On the noise- what you are describing doesn't "sound" like a spoke noise to me but tough to be 100% sure. Any chance the sound was happening under braking? New pads perhaps?


----------



## powdork (May 10, 2010)

Hey Joe,
I have a similar problem to the clydesdale. I bought a set of Traverse SL off Pinkbike and they came off a 2011 enduro expert. They came as 20mm and I need then to be 15mm. Will S125900006 do the trick?

If it matters they are 26"


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@powdork- The MY11 Enduro Expert came with Traverse AL. Either way, just want to be sure if you can post up a pic of the wheel I'll be able to tell and get you the correct PN. I think you have a generation of hub that is older and will need a different end cap than what you reference above.


----------



## powdork (May 10, 2010)

It is an al. I had been searching for the traverse al but only found results for sl so assumed it was a typo since a and s are next to each other. The for sale thread has pics, but not a close up of the hub, which is at the lbs right now
2011 Roval Traverse AL - DT Swiss hubs 20mm/QR For Sale
Thanks


----------



## powdork (May 10, 2010)

Oops


----------



## powdork (May 10, 2010)

They are AL I guess. I had been googling Traverse AL but kept getting results for SL so assumed it was a typo on the Pinkbike ad. I don't have a picture of just the front hub as the bike is in the shop. The ad is still up and does have pics of the wheelset.
(oops I can't link to stuff)
It is 27 spokes if that matters. I can get down to the shop for better pics if need be.
Thanks

Best pic of front hub from pinkbike


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Roval Joe...

I have a set of Traverse Fatties (aluminum). I absolutely love them, but with a red/black bike, I would love to get my hands on a set of stickers (of course, not the SL sticker). Do y'all sell those by any chance?


----------



## StuB13 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Roval Joe

Hopefully you may be of some help. After saving for 6months I recently got a set of carbon roval traverse SL fatties for my stumpy which made a massive difference to handing and grip, but on my third outing I got a flat when going through a tame rock garden, I stopped and put in a tube. When I got home I noticed the rear rim had cracked and I brought it back to my LBS and asked could it be repaired under warranty. They didn't seem to know to much about any warranty on the wheels even though they are a specialized dealer.
2 weeks later it has now returned and I was expecting to have to pay build costs but they say I have to pay for a new rim too!! 
Any advise would be welcome


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@powdork- you are after PN'S- S115900005 & S2030050

@Jennings6- the rim profile and decal shape is a bit different between the carbon and alloy rims so those mylar decals wouldn't match up very well with your rims. If you want to try to do some modification, check with your dealer and see what they have available. At first glance it doesn't look like there is a part number set up for these but I just took a quick look through.

@StuB13- apologies for the trouble with your rim. Our service center and warranty guys do their best to be fair and objective. If it was determined that the crack happened for a reason other than manufacturing defect, it should still be at least partially covered by the crash replacement policy. It'd be worth clarifying this point with your dealer to make sure you are getting the crash replacement pricing.


----------



## powdork (May 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! 
I'll get those ordered this afternoon. Trying to find these has been a challenge since noone could identify the hub model (we had tried dtswiss and specialized with no luck). Is there any place to get more info/specs on the hub or wheelset in case future issues arise?
Is the front a hybrid of some type? If I'm reading the part info right it's a MY11 Right cap but not the same MY11 left cap.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Roval Joe

Looks like I have two different Valve stems on my rims. Once has a circular base (part inside the rim) and is black, the other has a square base and is gold color. The square one doesn't seem to hold air as well. Which is the standard Roval? Can I order a Roval specific valve stem?


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

*First Ride on the Roval Traverse SL Fatties*

Got both wheels on. Wow, what a difference both climbing and descending. I am coming off of Mavic Crossmax SLR's which are really light, but narrow (19mm). I think the pair of Rovals is maybe 150grams less. But obviously 50% wider at 30mm. So I think on the climb I am really noticing the benefit of wider profile at lower PSI. I am running at ~24psi vs. 30psi with the Mavics. Descending Grip is superior. Able to hold my line at speed as I exit the turn whereas on the narrower Mavics I would typically have the rear end start to slide out. Anyway...set a few new PR's today...climbing, which I did not expect. Thanks Roval!


----------



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Roval Joe

What is the degree of engagement for the Roval Control 29 Carbon? I believe the rear hub is DT Swiss 350.

Thanks


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Edcft said:


> Roval Joe
> 
> What is the degree of engagement for the Roval Control 29 Carbon? I believe the rear hub is DT Swiss 350.
> 
> Thanks


My set came with 36T ratchets (10 degree). I think when they were originally introduced they may have been 18T (20 degree). I have upgraded all 3 sets of my DT/Rovals to the 54T (6.66 degree), and they have been great for over a year.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@powdork- your dealer should be able to access info like this on the SBC service site in the future. For the caps, they are right and left specific- I think back then they split up the part for some reason, but for the current wheels they are sold in pairs.

@LaCostaClydesdale- stoked you are liking the wheels, that is great, keeping shredding! for the valves-

Specialized Bicycle Components

You want the Traverse SL MY 15 version from the pull down. Just to be sure- you purchased these on-line not through SBC or a dealer correct? Just want to be certain you didn't receive the wrong valves in a shipment through our channels.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

@LaCostaClydesdale- stoked you are liking the wheels, that is great, keeping shredding! for the valves-

Specialized Bicycle Components

You want the Traverse SL MY 15 version from the pull down. Just to be sure- you purchased these on-line not through SBC or a dealer correct? Just want to be certain you didn't receive the wrong valves in a shipment through our channels.[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Definitely the wrong stem. Yes I bought the wheels on EBay. $20 for a valve stem!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

*Relace a front Roval SL 29 2015 wheel with an SRAM Torque Tube front hub ?*

Hi Joe,

is it possible to relace a front Roval SL 29 2015 wheel with an SRAM RS-1 Torque tube hub?

I found following Specialized specs (http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Drawings/Wheels/2015/MTB/0000041769_rD.pdf) :

FRONT HUB - SRAM Torque Tube/predictive steering 24 Hole
FRONT RIM S153700017 - Roval Control SL carbon rim Charcoal, 24 hole, 22mm inner width, *drilled specifically for SRAM Torque Tube/Predictive Steering hub*
FRONT SPOKE-RIGHT S154600002 DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 296MM
FRONT SPOKE-LEFT S154600002 DT Swiss REVOLUTION 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 296MM
NIPPLES S2027005 (Black) DT Swiss HEXAGONAL PROLOCK ALLOY, 14G x 14MM

The part that says *drilled specifically for SRAM Torque Tube/Predictive Steering hub* worries me - what is meant by drilled specifically? A Standard front Roval SL 29 wheel has a Front Spoke Pattern: radial/3-cross (2:1), while the Control SL 29 Torque Tube wheelset has a Front Spoke Pattern: 2-cross.

Last but not least : can you list the spoke tension of the disc and non-disc side when using the SRAM Torque Tube hub ?
Many thanks!


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

@Roval Joe Hi Joe few questions :- 
I have just totalled(rock garden OTB) the front rim on my 3 ride old '15 Camber carbon evo (29er Traverse fattie Alloy) are they available under a crash replacement program or to buy separately?
Also I have just picked up a 2014ish? roval 142+ 32 hole straight pull Xd driver rear hub (out of a roval traverse 29er 25mm internal rim) to build a set of carbon wheels locally can you tell me the hub specs so I can work out what spoke lengths I need? thanks.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*ruined my 20mm axle sleeve pressing in bearings*

Hi joe...
When pressing in new bearings I ruined the thin aluminum sleeve that sits in between the bearings. The 20mm axle threads thru this.
Can you please tell me if I can purchase a new sleeve thru my specialized dealer?
Do you know the model number?
It's the 20mm hub with the diamond patterns all over it. The wheels are the roval traverse AL. Color is blue and black.

I'll try to attach my picture again.


----------



## mrfva (Aug 31, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> Hi CHSAD- I've posted the PN's in here earlier, but the PN you need is S132100005. The freehub body is the same for 135/142+, but you need the special end cap for 142+ that comes with this part number.


Roval Joe,

Does the part # *S132100005* work for *2012 Roval Control Carbon SL 29 142+* as well? And does it include the special end cap for 142+ or is that a different part #?


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just did the same to my front wheel. Some a-hole decided to put logs in the middle of the trail in a rocky downhill section of our trails (there is a war between mtb and equestrian folk). It was obviously put there on purpose. Anyway, my front rim is now bent one way about a half of an inch. Not sure if that'll be repairable but I'm totally bummed out because I am getting ready for the Texas Fall Series races, now with no front wheel...



mint355 said:


> @Roval Joe Hi Joe few questions :-
> I have just totalled(rock garden OTB) the front rim on my 3 ride old '15 Camber carbon evo (29er Traverse fattie Alloy) are they available under a crash replacement program or to buy separately?
> Also I have just picked up a 2014ish? roval 142+ 32 hole straight pull Xd driver rear hub (out of a roval traverse 29er 25mm internal rim) to build a set of carbon wheels locally can you tell me the hub specs so I can work out what spoke lengths I need? thanks.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Replacement spoke for Traversee E5*

Hi Joe,

Need some help. I have a 26" Traversee E5 rear wheel minus a broken spoke, but no idea on length. I'm not sure what year it is, but visually it looks like the ones here including the decals on the rear hub/rim. The only identifying marks I see is a sticker on the inside of the rim with "R36-28H-02220" on it.

The spoke in question is non-drive side, but if you could find both lengths for potential future issues, that would be much appreciated. Even better if there's some kind of manual available. If you need more info, let me know here or via PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@madskatingcow- the angle of the spoke holes in the rims are drilled differently between the standard and TT hub version. Swapping the hub out from a Control SL 29 wheel with a standard hub would not work. Target tension for the wheels is 1100 nm - plus or minus 100 on the disc side.

@mint355- For your rim, your dealer can order the service PN S153700008 for a replacement. We only do the crash replacement policy for carbon rims. For the hub, since we develop all of our wheels as a system, it is our policy to not provide details for our individual components.

@freeriderB- there isn’t a service part setup for that sleeve. I had our service center manager search around the warehouse in SLC with no luck. Sorry!

@mrfva- yes and yes!

@jennings6- see above.

@noapathy- that’s an old one. Info I have access to doesn’t go back that quite that far, but I’ll do some digging. You might have better luck getting the spokes measured by a shop before I can find a length.


----------



## mrfva (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Roval Joe. I spoke with my Specialized dealer and he couldn't find that particular part # -- has it been discontinued? He also informed me that when he spoke with Specialized, they indicated that I should be able to use a DT Swiss XD driver as well. Is this correct? If so, which end caps will I need with this option?



Roval Joe said:


> @mrfva- yes and yes!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> @noapathy- that's an old one. Info I have access to doesn't go back that quite that far, but I'll do some digging. You might have better luck getting the spokes measured by a shop before I can find a length.


No worries - was just about to report back that another random wheel I had laying around and was about to toss actually had a spoke that matched! How lucky is that? It's silver and not the fancy DT, but it'll keep me rolling on what's been a great wheel!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @madskatingcow- the angle of the spoke holes in the rims are drilled differently between the standard and TT hub version. Swapping the hub out from a Control SL 29 wheel with a standard hub would not work. Target tension for the wheels is 1100 nm - plus or minus 100 on the disc side.


Thanks for the response. The regular Roval Control SL 29 rim has straight drilling, right? So why would this be a problem with an RS-1 compatible hub (i.e DT Swiss or SRAM). 
Angled drilled optimizes the spoke angle and stress, but many straight drilled rims are laced to RS-1 hubs without issue. Don't see why the Roval Control SL 29 rims would be an exception.

I heard that the new S-Works framesets with RS-1 forks include an SRAM RS-1 hub, don't know if that's correct. If so, there is no point includig it as current Roval SL 29 wheelset owners can't relace 

Sorry to keep asking about this, but just want to be sure as there are many contradicting statements being made by my local dealers and wheel-builder.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

When I look at my front 2015 carbon Fattie, 8 spoke one side and 16 the other. Interesting. Can't imagine being able to change that hub.


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

OH man I wish I found this thread a few weeks earlier. I just bought a 2016 Stumpy Expert 650B. For some godawful reason I thought I had extra money laying around so I bought the Carbon Traverse Fattie SL's to upgrade from the aluminum since they had them in the shop. 

Bought them.. my shop guys spaced and didn't realize they the DX free hub bodies aren't interchangeable with the Alloy hubs. Luckily they had one in stock so I bought it (trip 2 to the shop). Then took it home and quickly learned out 142+ differs from 142. The spacer of course is shallow from the alloy rims, so there was a gap. 

The shop went ahead and ordered a new DX free hub kit from DT to get me the spacer (sounds like there's separate part # available for the spacer though). Then trip 3 to the shop, when the correct spacer came in, I they swapped the wheels. All good, and the shop was super cool about it all. 

Went for a 2 hour ride yesterday on the SL's. Love the bling. The hub sounds amazing. They are only a little bit lighter over all (the Alloys are really quite a great deal for what they are), and my brain and legs like to believe they are spinning up easier. And although they are 142 vs. 142+, I 'think' they are stiffer. 

Also regarding the 142 SL's, the good thing is if I ever sell the bike i have the Alloys the put on, and the SL's can go on my next bike. Or down the road the 142 SL's can sell to more than just Specialized owners. 

The weight weenie in me will probably try out the spoke plugs, then offset that w/ the stickers


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> When I look at my front 2015 carbon Fattie, 8 spoke one side and 16 the other. Interesting. Can't imagine being able to change that hub.


Smart thinking :thumbsup: just looked at the Roval Control SL 29's : 8 spokes non-disc side, 16 spokes disc side. Roval Control SL 29 Torque Tube is 12 / 12. I kept thinking about the drilling angle while it was the spoke count.

The 24H aftermarket hubs like the DT Swiss 24H Predictive Steering hub have 12/12 spoke count. So unless a hub is included with the frameset with 8 / 16 drilling, relacing is impossible.

Thanks !


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

The back is 14 and 14. So that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> @LaCostaClydesdale- stoked you are liking the wheels, that is great, keeping shredding! for the valves-
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> You want the Traverse SL MY 15 version from the pull down. Just to be sure- you purchased these on-line not through SBC or a dealer correct? Just want to be certain you didn't receive the wrong valves in a shipment through our channels.


Thanks. Definitely the wrong stem. Yes I bought the wheels on EBay. $20 for a valve stem![/QUOTE]

RovalJoe: Got the new valve stems and believe it or not it is WORSE than the non-standard one. Driving me nuts that I can get the valve stem to hold air. Definitely leaking around the base of the stem...even when I have put sealant in the tire. No prob on the front. The rear very slowly leaked with the non-Specialized stem. Now that I switched it leaks so bad I can't get the tire pressure above 30. What should I look for as a remedy? Tape not done right? Crack in the carbon rim? I am at a loss.

EDIT: I ended up completely removing the tire from the rim, cleaning all the old sealant out and I think my problem is that there is an area where the tape has come up on the edge and there is clearly air under. So it is not the stem, but rather air getting under the tape and then through the center and out the valve stem hole. I re-beaded the tire, added more sealant and reinflated and so far no issue. So this is NOT a wheel/product issue, just the tape coming up. Riding tomorrow so hope it stays inflated!


----------



## sbob (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Joe

I just got an enduro comp 29er 2015. Although the spec for the bike says it comes with 32h alu roval wheels (not traverse), on counting the number of spokes they are 24 front 28 rear like the traverses. (They don't say traverse on them).

What have I actually got here - are they as strong as the 32h versions? And how come the change from spec?

Cheers


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*inner sleeve*



Roval Joe said:


> @madskatingcow- the angle of the spoke holes in the rims are drilled differently between the standard and TT hub version. Swapping the hub out from a Control SL 29 wheel with a standard hub would not work. Target tension for the wheels is 1100 nm - plus or minus 100 on the disc side.
> 
> @mint355- For your rim, your dealer can order the service PN S153700008 for a replacement. We only do the crash replacement policy for carbon rims. For the hub, since we develop all of our wheels as a system, it is our policy to not provide details for our individual components.
> 
> ...


************************************
dang...that sux for me...so much for trying to be the home mechanic.
is it possible for me to get a new roval 20mm hub that can be laced to my rim?
the rim is older...but it's perfectly true and I would love to save it if possible.
thanks for the update Joe! really appreciate it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@mrfva- you can source the driver body from DT for sure, we do as well. The 142+ drive side end cap is the part that would be special. I’m working on finding that individual PN, hold tight.

@madskatingcow- the new SW framesets do not include a hub. The layout of the hub (8/16 vs 12/12) affects the drilling angle in this particular case.

@noapathy- cool!

@LaCostaClyde- sounds like you have it figured out. Nice! 

@sbob- I believe that 32H spec info is incorrect. You have wheels with J-bend spokes, correct? That bike always had Specialized hubs (24H/28H) laced to Roval Traverse alloy rims. These are the same rims and same hole count as the AM versions. When we swapped over to the wider internal rim it’s added stiffness allowed for lower spoke counts. 

@freeriderB- I think it is going to be tough to find that hub at this point. I’ll do some searching and see what I can find.


----------



## baltan (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Joe,

I have a 2014 Enduro Expert 29, and need to replace the rear rim. Just wandering what the ERD of the alloy Roval Traverse 29, 24mm internal width, 32 hole rim is? I'd like to keep the rear hub, which uses straight pull spokes. Thanks for your help.

b-


----------



## sbob (Oct 6, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> @sbob- I believe that 32H spec info is incorrect. You have wheels with J-bend spokes, correct? That bike always had Specialized hubs (24H/28H) laced to Roval Traverse alloy rims. These are the same rims and same hole count as the AM versions. When we swapped over to the wider internal rim it's added stiffness allowed for lower spoke counts.


Thanks Joe, sounds good. So you're saying the only difference between the rims on the Enduro Comp 29 and Enduro Elite 29 is the choice of spokes and hubs? The latter being branded as Roval Traverse and the former just Roval?


----------



## jpec29 (Jul 22, 2015)

Roval Joe-

I just purchased a set of your Roval Fattie 142+ AL rims off a 2015 Specialized Enduro Expert 29. I'd like to put these on a 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Evo expert. The problem I've ran into is the the new fattie rims have the xd 11 speed driver installed on them because they were tooken off a new bike and I need a driver to install my 9 speed sram cassette. Does roval or dt swiss have a driver option for the new hubs that will fit a older 9 speed setup, I'm having a hard time finding the exact one I need. And is the rear hub on these new fatties a 360 series?


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Joe, you may remember me from a while back when I had some question about trying to put a set of mtb wheels on my Crux. 

The problem I was having was that my DT 240S hubs flange width was too wide, resulting in my spokes hitting my TRP Spyre caliper. I tried using other calipers with the 240S hubs, still hit the spokes. I tried going to a larger rotor so I could put a post mount under the caliper and get some room, still hit the spokes. I tried putting some shims underneath my rotor so I could move the caliper out away from the spokes a bit and I did get it to clear just a tiny tiny bit. But when I pedaled hard to turned hard I could still hear it hitting the spokes.

Just for kicks I tried fitting the OEM wheels I took off my Specialized Crave SL and they worked perfectly. Problem is, they are total TANKS. They are not a roval product but they do come spec'd on specialized bikes so I thought MAYBE you might be able to tell me what the flange width is on these so I could find some lighter replacement wheels with similar flange width. Does roval offer a set of wheels that would work for me?

front and rear wheel would have to be 9mm QR, disc clinchers. The wheels I took off my Cravel SL are called "Stout SL 75"

thanks in advance joe!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@mrfva- The DS end cap you’ll need to add to the DT FHB is SBC #S145900003

@baltan- since we develop the Roval wheels as a system we make it a point not 
to publish things like ERD’s for individual rims. If you want to order a replacement rim these are the PN’s:
S123700044- Charcoal Graphic
S133700015- White Graphic

@sbob – the rims are exactly the same. The spokes and hubs are quite different. Roval wheels are hand-built, use straight pull spokes, and have DT based rear hubs. The Specialized wheels use Specialized hubs without convertible end-caps, and are machine built with J-bend spokes.

@jspec- the hub on your new wheels is a 360 series. This SBC PN contains the FHB and end cap you need: S155900001


----------



## sbob (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe! I do indeed have the one with J spokes. I know the other stuff makes some difference but it feels like a bonus having the same rim as the next model up, I wasn't expecting that :-D


----------



## dypeterc (Nov 26, 2006)

Any predictive steering hubs that'll fit the non-TT Control SL rims?

@RovalJoe: Any possibility that Roval will offer exchange from non-TT to TT front wheel?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@austinTRON- This isn't info I have readily available. I'm checking in with the road team again. 

@dypeterc- PM'd


----------



## DTM2u (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Joe, I'm looking to purchase a set of new Roval Carbon 29 rims for my XC bike. I love the weight of the SL rims. My question is, are the Control rims stronger and stiffer than the Control SL's rims?
I would love to save weight, but I want more of a bulletproof setup. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dypeterc (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes. The Control wheels will be stronger more bulletproof than the SL just due to them have a few extra spokes. Not sure if there's a difference in carbon/layup. Could be same rim but drilled w different number of holes. The hubs are also different. SL hubs are lighter and have quicker engaging star ratchet.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@DTM2u- the rims on the Control SL 29 and Control Carbon 29's have different molds and layups. Control Carbon rims will have greater impact resistance, but they are a bit heavier.

If a bulletproof setup is your number one priority, I'd recommend the Control Carbon wheels.


----------



## olski1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Joe,

I am attempting to rebuild my front Roval Control SL 26inch from a 2010 S-Works Epic. I need to know what spokes and nipples to buy to achieve this. I have tried looking but can't seem to find much. Let me know what exact information you need.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jtsukayama (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Roval Joe, 

I just purchased on ebay a 2014 Roval Control 29 Carbon Wheelset and would like to know the part number for the XD Driver, since I am converting a 2015 Specialized Camber Comp M5 to 1x11. 

Thank you and greeting from Peru!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@olski1 - Here are the spec's, the PN's are SBC service PN's

FRONT SPOKE-RIGHT	S114600022	SPK DT Revolution 2.0X1.5MM 14G 268MM BLK STRAIGHT PULL HEAD

FRONT SPOKE-LEFT	S2026009	SPK DT Revolution 2.0X1.5MM 14G 258MM BLK STRAIGHT PULL HEAD

@Jtsukayama- I'm assuming you are going to run a 12mm axle, if not let me know and I can find QR PN's.

You can get one direct from DT SWISS -> PN HWYAAX00S3188S
Or SBC -> PN S132100004

If you want the 142+ specific right side endcap, that will come from SBC. PN is S145900003

Peru! Nice! What did you think of the Matt Hunter video that just came out? Have you ridden those trails?


----------



## Jtsukayama (Jul 30, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @olski1 - Here are the spec's, the PN's are SBC service PN's
> 
> FRONT SPOKE-RIGHT S114600022 SPK DT Revolution 2.0X1.5MM 14G 268MM BLK STRAIGHT PULL HEAD
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!! The 2014 Roval Control 29 Carbon has 12 x 142+ axle. I called Specialized and was given the following part number S132100005. Which one is correct? I have a 2015 Camber Comp M5.

The Specialized video from Peru was amazing!! I am looking forward to ride that Inka Trail. I am now in Cusco, Peru and riding some trails here in the Andes. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Roval Joe:

Still somewhat of a newbie, especially when it comes to Roval rims. I have the alloy traverse fatty. Took it to my LBS to get the spokes tightened as it was a bit wobbly. Still, I have a wobble in both my rims. It's less than a quarter of an inch. I'm paranoid, but I guess it's worth asking if this is an issue? 

Secondly, I burped my rear tire really bad (it was a fault in the trail, not rim/tire). I dinged the rim a bit as it hit a rock. My tire sealed, but now I am burping much more then I used to. Is this an issue with rim or maybe the tire now? With the hookless bead, I'm not sure how these rims deal with small dings.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Jtsukayama- the S132100005 PN is actually a better one- gets you everything you need in one shot. enjoy the wheels!

@jennings6- when you say wobble, what is going on? Is the rim dented or does the wheel just need to be trued? If you have some dings/dents in the rim it could certainly affect the ability of the tubeless system to seal properly. This is the case with most/all alloy rims, the hookless component doesn't come into play specifically. If you rim is dented and needs to be replaced your dealer and/or our service center can help get you going again.


----------



## SomewhatStock (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Joe,
Can you tell me the difference between a 2014 Roval 29 and a 2015 Roval 29?

I have this bike:
Specialized Bicycle Components

The hub failed after less than 40 miles. Specialized says the design has been updated but ive lost confidence in the product...especially after reading about the hi lo hub issues that others are having.

I asked for an upgrade to a Roval Control 29 but they wanted $500 for the upgrade

No thanks.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

are you watching the rim are the tire? most tires will have a wobble in them.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@somewhatstock- PM'd


----------



## jayd (Apr 24, 2015)

*Used Roval MTB wheel set*

I found a new 2010 S-Works Epic frame with a used set of 26" Roval carbon wheels. Besides obvious damage from abuse is there anything specifically you should look for when buying a set of used carbon rims/hubs?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jayd- since they are used and the warranty won't transfer check the rims carefully for cracks. Also take a look at the hub bearings for wear and check the spokes for nicks that could cause breakages.


----------



## sellemt (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick question for Roval guy: Spoke length for a CLX60 front?I Broke 3 spokes randomly over the weekend. By the way....mtb first, road riding for training.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Roval Joe,
My Roval Control Carbon 29 wheel died in a strange way after a minor crash. 
I'm curious what your take on the Specialized/Roval rebuild is, especially time. My dealer got a $money quote after calling Specialized multiple times over the course of a week and a half, and should have sent it in the next day (about a week ago)... but everyone seems to work on 'bike shop time', so I'm asking here to see what you think my expectation should be.


----------



## dogbrush (Aug 18, 2015)

Roval Joe,

I'm on the fence between the Roval Control SL and the Roval Traverse 'Fattie' SL wheelsets for my 2015 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon HT.

My main concern is that the Traverse SL's would be too stiff and not compliant enough for my hardtail. The bigger footprint would be nice and the improved strength may also be a bonus as I do a bit of bikepacking (will be riding 3000km across NZ next year), though I am a light dude at a hair under 150lb.

The Roval Control SL's, I would guess, are more compliant and definitely lighter. My concern with them is that they would not be strong enough for bikepacking.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Go with the SL Fatties, they're not too stiff and my SL's weighed 1565 grams with the tubeless plugs installed.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@sellemt- what model year? I'm not super familiar with the road line so just want to make sure I get you the right length.

@mbmtb- it varies by market and their workload but in my experience the guys are pretty dialed and want to get you back on your bike with as little downtime as possible. where are you located? 

@dogbrush- if you aren't racing XC and weight is not your primary concern , I'd go with the Traverse SL's. The amount of traction you'll get with the wider rim is huge. You'll be able to run lower pressures and gain a ton of compliance and control on the trail.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd add the carbon control 29 in the mix too. They are 22mm ID, light, and a little heavier but beefier than the Control SL's from what I was told. I've been using a set for 2 seasons, and they've been great. Typical east coast root and rock. Im the same weight as you, setup tubeless. They should also save you some green.


----------



## sellemt (Jul 13, 2008)

@roval Joe 2014 CLX60 -- fairly sure its a dt revo straight pull


----------



## dogbrush (Aug 18, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @dogbrush- if you aren't racing XC and weight is not your primary concern , I'd go with the Traverse SL's. The amount of traction you'll get with the wider rim is huge. You'll be able to run lower pressures and gain a ton of compliance and control on the trail.


Thanks for the quick response Joe, that's what I was hoping to hear. Fatties it is!


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

HI, 

Can I use the Roval Control 29, aluminum version, on my Cyclocross bike with Disc brakes? Will tubeless CX tires be ok? My bike as 135mm rear spacing. 

Like all the non-SL's, for $600 they seem like a great deal for a sub 1600 gram disc wheetset.

Thanks


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

manitou2200 said:


> Go with the SL Fatties, they're not too stiff and my SL's weighed 1565 grams with the tubeless plugs installed.


Agree, I really love this wheelset. With the rim tape mine were 1597 grams


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@sellemt- 258mm 

@llbr22- the wheels will fit, but I can't recommend them for use on a CX bike. Its an odd situation where there are additional internal tests we use for road wheels that these don't pass. So if used on a CX bike you'd run into trouble with the warranty. I understand there will be some Axis AM wheels coming out shortly for CX use.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @mbmtb- it varies by market and their workload but in my experience the guys are pretty dialed and want to get you back on your bike with as little downtime as possible. where are you located?


I walked into the shop today and they said the wheels are on the way to Morgan Hill. (Which should take 1 day, maybe 2, seeing as how it's less than 75 miles from here... and should've been done a week ago, but I can't say for sure.)


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@mbmtb- if you are in the US, the wheels should be headed to SLC, not MH. We don't have any consumer service capabilities in the MH office. If you have an RA number I can try to look into the turn-around time on the SBC side. Should be pretty quick.


----------



## Ati007 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys , I want to buy 2016 Stumpjumper FSR and I looking for some info's about what is the difference between Roval Traverse 29 (comes on stumpjumper fsr expert 29er) and Roval 29 alloy (comes on stumpjumper fsr comp carbon 29er) ?
What I can find on the Specialized site is both alloy, 29mm inner width , 24/28h but I can't find infos about the weights etc....


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Joe,

Running a 1.95" renegade on the rear on a Traverse Fattie 29mm internal...big deal or no? 

I am having massive burping issues which has resulted in two large dents (hoping to get taken care of now)...could it be the tire is too thin for the wider rims?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Ati007- the rims are the same on both wheels- 24/28H, 29mm inner width, alloy rims. 
The Expert model comes with Roval wheels- hand built, DT based rear hub, and DT straight-pull spokes (1770gm no rimstrips, axles).

The comp bike uses the Roval rim, machine built with Specialized Hubs and j-bend spokes. The endcaps / FHB are not convertible. I don't have a weight for these wheels.

@Jennings6- the narrow width tire could be contributing. Tire pressure and casing choice are also likely factors. If you are burping consistently I'd try to run a bit higher pressure and/or move to a sturdier tire casing. 

What type of bike are you running this combo on? Curious if you are trying to get a lower weight with the narrower tire? If you are going with the wider rims for traction/tire volume benefits why the super pinner tire?


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, I went from casual trail riding and having fun to becoming an XC rider and racing. So I was a Ground Control (grid) 2.3 front and Slaughter (grid) 2.3 rear. After finding out that I'm actually a fast rider (even with heavy tires/rims) I was talked into a Fast Track (S-Works) 2.0 on the front and a Renegrade (Control) 1.95 on the rear. It worked...I improved my time by over 2 minutes...on a base model 2014 Camber (I did throw a 120mm SID fork on the front)! But...during some practice runs I kept burping, and burping, and burping. At 185 pounds, I figured on a 29mm internal rim 30 PSI would be just fine. It wasn't, I guess. So I jumped up to 32 and still...kept...burping. I have since done significant damage to the rim (getting fixed) and purchased a set of Control Carbons. I'll use those for the skinny tires and use my fatties for training with some beefier tires.

New Carbon's are nice...but the traction is NO WHERE near the same!



Roval Joe said:


> @Ati007- the rims are the same on both wheels- 24/28H, 29mm inner width, alloy rims.
> The Expert model comes with Roval wheels- hand built, DT based rear hub, and DT straight-pull spokes (1770gm no rimstrips, axles).
> 
> The comp bike uses the Roval rim, machine built with Specialized Hubs and j-bend spokes. The endcaps / FHB are not convertible. I don't have a weight for these wheels.
> ...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jennings6- Gotcha. There is a traction vs. weight trade-off there for sure. How that relates to actual speed on the trails is dependent on a lot of factors- riding style, terrain, etc.

Sounds like you have it figured out- but I wonder if you tried a 2.2 fast tracks on the wide rims (possibly with F/control R/grid casing) if that would solve your burping problem and that extra traction would result in faster speeds with your XC riding, even with a little heavier weight. Just a thought- either way glad you are liking the wheels and good luck with the racing.


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Your recommendation is a good one, and one that I'll try. I really do like the wider rims especially with the sandy West Texas trails I ride on. I always thought the wider rims gave me better grip and more of an advantage on the cornering then some of the other guys. I'll let you know how it works.



Roval Joe said:


> @jennings6- Gotcha. There is a traction vs. weight trade-off there for sure. How that relates to actual speed on the trails is dependent on a lot of factors- riding style, terrain, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you have it figured out- but I wonder if you tried a 2.2 fast tracks on the wide rims (possibly with F/control R/grid casing) if that would solve your burping problem and that extra traction would result in faster speeds with your XC riding, even with a little heavier weight. Just a thought- either way glad you are liking the wheels and good luck with the racing.


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Joe,
Can the new traverse fattie SL wheels be run as QR front and back?
I'm assuming they are similar hubs to the Control Carbon wheels, but not sure. 
Thanks.

(I'm looking to run them on a crave SL, if that helps)


----------



## Donncha (May 7, 2011)

Hi Joe,
Just got a new set of traverse fattie sl 650 wheels.
Can you tell the advantages & disadvantages of the plugs versus the installed rim strip?
The plugs are slighty lighter but do they last? If I take the rim strip out can I use again?
Thanks,
Donncha.


----------



## Donncha (May 7, 2011)

*Traverse Fattie SL*

I've just noticed a burr on the inside of the rim wall.
Will this effect the ability of tyre to inflate & hold air?


----------



## rcjonessnp175 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would take a light sand paper and buff it out.


----------



## Outlaw Bill (Jul 5, 2015)

Joe what part # 15 mm end caps are needed for 2015 Roval Control SL's?. My wheels did not come with the 15 mm end caps but the bike shop called Specialized and had a set of end caps sent out. The only issue is they don't fit and the part on the bag # is S125900010, say's they are for the Control Trail SL and I have the Control SL's.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Tyrich88- yes, these can be run QR. SBC PN S125900004 for the front hub. Rear hub depends on what FHB you are running and whether you have the 142+ hubshell version or not. Either way, it can be done. Let me know what configuration you are going for and I can look it up.

@Donncha- plugs are lighter than the strips- that is their main benefit. They do hold up quite well, I’ve been running them in my wheels for a while with no issues. The strips are re-usable, you can take them on and off, no problem. 

For the burr on the rim, it is tough to tell with just the picture. The safe bet would be to take the wheel to your dealer and have them check it out. It doesn’t look too deep/large from the picture, so the tire should inflate, I’d be more concerned about the burr causing some abrasion on the tire.

@Outlaw Bill- you want PN S145900001.


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

JOe thanks for the reply! 
I was planning to buy some 135 traverse SL's to run on a crave SL, but I already have a set of 142+ Control Carbons
If I put the QR end caps on those will they fit in a Crave SL frame? I know they aren't supposed to because of the Hub spacing, but do you know anyone that has tried and had it fit? 
That would be most convenient since I already own them.
Then I can buy some Control SL's for my race wheels!


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

It would push the drop outs out 2mm. I'm sure it would go easily. It's just guess work for most of us if it would be bad structurally.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Tyrich88- my apologies, I missed that part about the Crave SL. Officially and for warranty purposes, you'd need a non 142+ hub shell, and since you would be running SS, with the 10SPD alloy FHB, I'd recommend trying to find a cog with a wide base to avoid digging into the FHB when you are putting down the power!


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @mbmtb- if you are in the US, the wheels should be headed to SLC, not MH. We don't have any consumer service capabilities in the MH office. If you have an RA number I can try to look into the turn-around time on the SBC side. Should be pretty quick.


Got the wheel back today, so somewhere in the 1-2 week range including shipping. Possibly via Morgan Hill.

Now I have to decide if I want to fight the almost new WTB TCS tire back on the rim, or just buy a different tire which'll be easy to install.


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @Tyrich88- my apologies, I missed that part about the Crave SL. Officially and for warranty purposes, you'd need a non 142+ hub shell, and since you would be running SS, with the 10SPD alloy FHB, I'd recommend trying to find a cog with a wide base to avoid digging into the FHB when you are putting down the power!


Sounds good! Thanks Joe that's exactly the info I was needing!


----------



## cdaniel (Aug 21, 2012)

I would like to convert 2014 front roval SL to 9mm can this be done? If not, can I convert roval control not SL 2014 to 9mm. If so how?
Thanks in advance


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

What's the ERD for 2012 Roval Control alloy from Stumpy Expert?

RIMS: Roval Control 29, alloy disc, 24mm, 32h

Specialized Bicycle Components

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@cdaniel- "2014 Roval SL"- there are Control SL and Traverse SL models for this year. Both can be converted but there are different end caps required.

Control SL -> SBC PN S145900002
Traverse SL-> SBC PN S125900005 (Fox) / SBC PN S125900004 (RockShox)


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

OR do the 2012 Alloy Roval's have 3-year or lifetime warranty? On 2012 Stumpy Expert Carbon two eyelets broke loose and I assume I need a new rim? Thanks.


----------



## cdaniel (Aug 21, 2012)

Control SL, thank you. I also need a replacement spokes, one for the front and one for the rear(drive side). What is the appropriate replacement spoke and nipple?


----------



## hypokondriak (Oct 18, 2008)

Roval Joe I tried to search but I'm just not finding it. It looks like the Roval Traverse Fattie SL 650b front hub can be converted to 20mm axle with new caps. Do you have the part number by chance? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@cdaniel – 
Front spoke right – S134600028 – DT Swiss Revolution 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 285mm
Front spoke left – S134600030 – DT Swiss Revolution 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 294mm
Rear spoke drive side – S114600028 – DT Swiss Revolution 14/17 Gauge, Straight pull 299mm

@hypokondriak – SBC PN S125900003

@bbarel- we make it a point to not publish individual ERD’s. It looks like that rim is no longer supported, so I’d recommend checking in with your local dealer to see what the warranty guys suggest. If you get in a pinch your shop should be able to measure the rim ERD for you.


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok my lbs contacted Specialized yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## MJ1 (Jun 11, 2004)

Roval Joe, what is the bearing size for the front hub on a 2014 Roval Control Carbon 29er? Also, easy enough to change on your own? Its "creaking" and I'm guessing bearings.


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

All Fattied up. Can't wait to ride it! 29x2.5 Minions. I'm 160lbs. What should I start with on air pressure?


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

The bike looks good with the wheels and tires!
I'd start at 18f and 20r, see how it feels and go up or down accordingly. Those are pretty big meats so you may be able to get away with less pressure than this. It also depends on terrain, if you're riding rocky square edge limestone type rock you'll want more air than you will on clay base or loamy dirt.


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds good, I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

I noticed that all 2016 Roval Control SL wheels are listed as 22mm internal width / 30mm external vs 22mm internal / 26mm external in the past.

Has the rim been redesigned, or is this an error for 2016 on the website? That's a whopping 4mm sidewall on each side?

See : Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey sorry for the delay. Took a ride trip up to Oakridge, Oregon. Unreal singletrack for days and highly recommended.

@MJ1- Left side is a 6804, 20x32x7, right side is a 6805 25x37x7. Depending on the tools you have access to, this one might be better to have the LBS take care of.

@retardedtiming- how are you liking the wheels? settling in on a pressure?

@madskatingcow- that's an error. no redesign. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

Roval Joe, Didn't see an answer to the switch from 142x12 rear wheel to the new Boost with 148mm Rumor is there will be a kit to take the old[?] system and upgrade to the Boost ? I happen to have an almost new Roval 35mm wide rim/wheel I would like to keep if I switch bikes this year.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@fruitafrank- sorry I missed your question. we are working on some 148/110 conversion kits. they should be ready early next year.

oh and @madskatingcow- to clarify - the error was the 26mm OD. it has always been 30mm External / 22mm internal.


----------



## madskatingcow (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for clearing things up :thumbsup:


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

Wheels are awesome, tires on are awesome. Not sure what made the biggest improvement, but the confidence level in traction is well above what it was. I recently rode Snow Summit bike park this past weekend for the third time ever and it was just so much more fun feeling like I was glued to the ground railing corners. I only have single ply Minions and I didn't want to pinch flat them since a did with my Purgatory Grid the previous trip. So I'm running about 25psi on this run...


----------



## TJM0031 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Joe,
Looking at going with the fattie sl29. Will a 2.1 tire work sufficiently on them? Not sure anything bigger will fit in the rear of my stumpy ht.
Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Question.....

I've been searching the internet trying to learn exactly what is in the Traverse Fattie and how it differs from the Traverse Fattie SL. If I'm correct it looks like they both run pawls but 3 vs 6. If that's so can the Traverse Fattie internals be upgraded to a 6 pawl? If not would replacing the entire hub body be viable? What would you recommend? Would a DT 240 work?


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

My Traverse Fattie SL's use a 54t star ratchet. Not a pawl.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

RetardedTiming said:


> My Traverse Fattie SL's use a 54t star ratchet. Not a pawl.


Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know what is in the aluminum wheels?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't, sorry.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

After going to the bike shop and comparing the aluminum versus the carbon fiber wheelset I've learned that the aluminum wheel set has 18 - star ratchets in them. I saw a YouTube video where you could upgrade the 18 to to a 36 - star ratchet but they said it was on the expensive side, but never said exactly how much.


----------



## RetardedTiming (Jan 19, 2015)

18's inexpensive. The price goes up significantly when you jump to 36t and 54t. You can get them on ebay.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dusty Trails said:


> After going to the bike shop and comparing the aluminum versus the carbon fiber wheelset I've learned that the aluminum wheel set has 18 - star ratchets in them. I saw a YouTube video where you could upgrade the 18 to to a 36 - star ratchet but they said it was on the expensive side, but never said exactly how much.





RetardedTiming said:


> 18's inexpensive. The price goes up significantly when you jump to 36t and 54t. You can get them on ebay.


I don't think the regular Fattie's, Non-SL's, come with the DT Swiss star ratchet system. They are spec'd with DT Swiss 360 which I believe is not a star ratchet system, and therefore not upgradable to higher POE ratchet.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

bpd131 said:


> I don't think the regular Fattie's, Non-SL's, come with the DT Swiss star ratchet system. They are spec'd with DT Swiss 360 which I believe is not a star ratchet system, and therefore not upgradable to higher POE ratchet.


What system is it. I can't find any detail about the 360. I counted the clicks in a rotation and it came out to 20. I figured I over rotated and in must be 18.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dusty Trails said:


> What system is it. I can't find any detail about the 360. I counted the clicks in a rotation and it came out to 20. I figured I over rotated and in must be 18.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I have not taken one apart, but I think it is a pawl based system, not star ratchet.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Guys- bdp131 is correct, the alloy wheels come with a 360 based hub that uses a 3 pawl design, not a star ratchet. You can't upgrade the engagement like you can with the 240/350 based hubs that come on Control SL 29 or Traverse SL wheels.


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

Hi, I've just bought a new set of Roval control SL 26" which I think it has dt Swiss 240s internals? The problem is I'm encountering quite high rolling resistance at the rear especially when the thru axle is tighten. The wheels are on a stumpjumper fsr carbon.. May I ask what maybe the problem? Does the wheels hub bearings need to be run in? Thanks.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

That's not Crr. 

Pull the freehub off and make sure you have two springs in the hub. And a proper amount of pink grease. 

After that, check the bearings. You'll be able to feel any roughness by sticking a finger in and turning it back and forth. 

Unless you REALLY crank your QR or TA down, it's almost impossible to get bearing binding in those hubs.


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

thank duke. Will give it a try. Thanks again.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Joe, I may be looking into a used set of carbon rims for my vertex. Just curious before I rely on sellers info. The carbon controls only came in 135/142 and not the 142+ correct?

And the Carbon control SL Come in 135/142 as well as 142+. And I believe that 142+ is NOT compatible with my standard 142mm rear.

Also is there any way to tell the difference without them in hand.
Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@machine4321 - Correct- Control Carbon 29 is only 135/142 and Control SL 29 Carbon are available in both, but unless you have an SBC frame, you want the 135/142 version.


----------



## madmark (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Noapathy,

the spoke you need is a 276mm DT super comp straight pull. Both drive and non-drive on the rear run the same spokes. 
Front is right 251mm super comp and left is 269mm super comp.


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

\//


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

Hi, may I check what is the pink grease you are referring to? I only have some syntectic grease and shimano green grease with me. Took the hub apart and there are 2 springs inside; very thin amount of pink grease which looks like it's drying. Thanks.



Le Duke said:


> That's not Crr.
> 
> Pull the freehub off and make sure you have two springs in the hub. And a proper amount of pink grease.
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

There might be some inside the star ratchets, too. 

The pink grease is the "standard" DT grease; you'll know it when you see it.


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

Thanks.. 

Just did a test on the spinning. 2 full hard spins with 32t chainring and 11t rear can only last for 46 sec! Where as my friend's cheap novatec hub can last 2mins!! Disc rotors are not rubbing for sure... Really dunno what's wrong... 😢


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pull that sucker apart and clean it up then re-assemble it. Get a diagram off the interest I need be. I'd use Dumonde free hub oil on the ratchets!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Khuancc said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Just did a test on the spinning. 2 full hard spins with 32t chainring and 11t rear can only last for 46 sec! Where as my friend's cheap novatec hub can last 2mins!! Disc rotors are not rubbing for sure... Really dunno what's wrong...


Just an FYI:

How long a wheel spins in the stand is not really an indication of anything other than how "loose", or broken in, bearings are. Certainly not bearing quality. Mostly just a lack of lubricant.

Spray those bikes with muddy water during the course of a two hour ride and you'll probably be happier.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jennings6- where you are in the world factors into available stock. are you in the US or otherwise? And 650b /29, front/rear?


----------



## Jennings6 (Sep 18, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @jennings6- where you are in the world factors into available stock. are you in the US or otherwise? And 650b /29, front/rear?


Texas, 29er, rear.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a set of the 29" Roval Fatties. Anyone install their decals? If so, can you post some pics? I am undecided if I want to or not.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jennings6- hey I just checked service parts finder and it shows that there is some stock available. Have your dealer search this:
S153700011
RIM MY15 ROVAL TRAVERSE SL FATTIE REAR RIM 29 28H BLK DCL


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking for replacement spokes Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29 (just to keep on hand if one breaks).

Can you confirm the spoke lengths I need? Thanks. I imagine there are 4 different lengths required given the lacing pattern.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey- good timing I was just looking at BOM's- 
FRONT RIGHT- DT REVOLUTION, φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 277MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD

FRONT LEFT- DT REVOLUTION φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 293MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD

REAR DRIVE-DT REVOLUTION φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 299MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD

REAR NON DRIVE-DT REVOLUTION φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 300MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey- good timing I was just looking at BOM's-
> FRONT RIGHT- DT REVOLUTION, φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 277MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD
> 
> FRONT LEFT- DT REVOLUTION φ2.0-1.5-2.0MM, 14G, L: 293MM, STRAIGHT- PULL HEAD
> ...


That was fast, thanks! Now where the hell do I buy these things? haha

I've spent the last 15 mins since I posted my question to see where I could even find a website that sells straight pull Revs and can't. If I have to go to the shop, I will, but I'm pretty busy lately so ordering online would be nice, even if I have to pay extra for shipping. I just want 2 of each size to keep on hand.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Joe, thanks again for that part number on.the XD driver for my Control Carbon 29, it was exactly what I needed. 

i picked up a set of fattie traverse SL 650b recently, but they came with a 10 speed driver. will the XD driver from the control carbon 29 work with the traverse fattie sl 650b?

Also, how durable are the control carbon 29? I'm about 160lbs geared up. will they work for trail/am use, or are they strictly an XC rim. thanks Joe


----------



## ChadiMac22 (Mar 9, 2008)

I've searched and can't seem to find a definitive answer... What are the bearing part numbers to replace both bearings in my front Roval Traverse SL carbon wheel? Year of mfg. is 2014. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Alias530- an SBC dealer is probably your best bet for these. 

@Erock503- yes that driver will work with both hubs. The Control Carbon rim is a workhorse for sure and will be a great trail riding rim. If you are going to be on the more aggressive side and riding bike parks laps, enduro races, etc. I'd stick to the traverse wheels.

@ChadiMac22- bearing 6804 (20x32x7) and bearing 6805 (25x37x7). These should be readily available from all sorts of suppliers. For reference the SBC PN's are S2025009 and S2025005.


----------



## ChadiMac22 (Mar 9, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> @Alias530- an SBC dealer is probably your best bet for these.
> 
> @Erock503- yes that driver will work with both hubs. The Control Carbon rim is a workhorse for sure and will be a great trail riding rim. If you are going to be on the more aggressive side and riding bike parks laps, enduro races, etc. I'd stick to the traverse wheels.
> 
> @ChadiMac22- bearing 6804 (20x32x7) and bearing 6805 (25x37x7). These should be readily available from all sorts of suppliers. For reference the SBC PN's are S2025009 and S2025005.


Perfect! Just what I was looking for. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @Alias530- an SBC dealer is probably your best bet for these.
> 
> @Erock503- yes that driver will work with both hubs. The Control Carbon rim is a workhorse for sure and will be a great trail riding rim. If you are going to be on the more aggressive side and riding bike parks laps, enduro races, etc. I'd stick to the traverse wheels.
> 
> @ChadiMac22- bearing 6804 (20x32x7) and bearing 6805 (25x37x7). These should be readily available from all sorts of suppliers. For reference the SBC PN's are S2025009 and S2025005.


Excellent, thanks Joe, just what I wanted to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## snipes1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello, I saw you have posted the spokes needed for roval traverse fatties sl. Would you mind posting spokes needed for aluminum fatties. I've snapped six spokes in the last month even after truing, gonna do a complete rebuild.


----------



## steelyUK (Oct 21, 2015)

roval joe,

I run a pair of fattie Sl 650b & I'm blown away how they have improved the feel of the bike & did a week in the highlands of Scotland doing big rocky descents, at first I was being careful after laying out a lot of money on the wheels but after a while I just rode & hit things as I normally would, Perfect .. so I have a question, the set up is currently in a Bronson 142x12 I've just ordered a new v2 Bronson & want to keep the wheels in the frame, are there going to be end caps available to let me run my wheels at 148? also do you know the set up i.e 2x3mm & 3mm spacer for the disc or 1x6mm non drive side with 6mm disc spacer? Front is staying 100x15 as I've just bought new forks.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Joe, Murphy's law I guess. Could you give me a part number or exact length for a spoke on a control carbon 29? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@snipes1-650b or 29? Also-where exactly are the spokes breaking?

@steelyUK- Glad to hear you like the wheels. yes, we are working on kits right now, they should be available early next year. To make thing simple we are just going to offer them as complete kits, so you will have some extra front endcaps and spacer if you ever upgrade your fork. We wanted to keep the cassette in the same spot so for 142->148 conversions you will use your existing DS endcap, and a +6mm NDS end cap and rotor spacer. The kit will come with longer rotor bolts. This will also require your wheel to be re-dished 3mm.

@Erock- Front right -280, front left 298. Rear DS - 298mm, NDS- 301mm


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @steelyUK- Glad to hear you like the wheels. yes, we are working on kits right now, they should be available early next year. To make thing simple we are just going to offer them as complete kits, so you will have some extra front endcaps and spacer if you ever upgrade your fork. We wanted to keep the cassette in the same spot so for 142->148 conversions you will use your existing DS endcap, and a +6mm NDS end cap and rotor spacer. The kit will come with longer rotor bolts. This will also require your wheel to be re-dished 3mm.


Hi Joe,

Any chance these 142->148 conversion kits will be available for the Roval Control 29 Carbons?

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rdb- yessir


----------



## Thumper71 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Joe. Can you tell me if the Hubs on a set of 2011 Traverse AL 26ers (OEM) are convertible from quick release to 12 x 142? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe j (Nov 15, 2008)

Joe,

Will there also be a kit for 142+ to 148? 

Thanks,


----------



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

I plan on getting the Diverge Expert 2016.
I'd like to upgrade the wheels to carbon.
Based on information I have gleaned from the Specialized self-help desk, it seems the following sets of Roval carbon wheels would be compatible with the Diverge:
-2016 Roval CL 40 disc
-2016 Roval CLX 40 disc
-2016 Roval Control SL Disc SCS.

Could you tell me the main differences between those wheels, and which one do you think would be the most appropriate for the Diverge?

Thanks!


----------



## lnd (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Joe, 

Sorry if this has been addressed earlier in this extended thread. Are there any current issues with supply of the DT straight pull spokes and spoke nipples used in the 29er wheel builds? It seems that shops are having a tough time sourcing these from Specialized for routine wheel repairs. I'd like to be able to stock up and have several of the various spoke lengths and nipples on hand for the future, but it would seem that these are in short or zero supply. I'm already out over 3 weeks just waiting for replacement of a single broken spoke, which to a customer seems excessive for what one would think to be standard wear/replacement part. For what it's worth, the wheelset in question is a Control Carbon 29er. Thanks.


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm thinking of changing the rear 142+ hub to 142 for a new frame without changing the spokes.. Is this possible and what hub will be a direct fit? Thanks..


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@thumper71- Those are before my time, but I don't believe they are. I cant find any 142x12 PN's for that hub.

@joej- yes there will

@borgey007- from the road guys- "Yes, all three of those wheel sets are compatible with the Diverge. My recommendations would depend on what riding style and tires the rider plans on using, although I’d lean toward the Control SL SCS wheels for most riders on that bike.

The CL40 and CLX40 models are the best if you plan to use the bike as a traditional road bike with 23-28c tires w/tubes. The CL level wheels are a less costly option that forgoes the Ceramic Speed bearings, DT 240 hub internals, and lighter weight spokes of the CLX40.

The Control SL SCS wheels would be a great option if you plan to use the bike with 30c or larger tires and/or want to run tubeless tires. They are actually the lightest wheels in the bunch and really good in gravel or off road situations.

Also note that the Control SL wheels use 6-bolt rotors while the 40 models use centerlock."

@lnd- not that I am aware of, but I'll look into it. Are you located in the US or elsewhere?

@Khuancc- spoke lengths will be different for all of our wheels when swapping between 142 and 142+.


----------



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Roval Joe for clearly explaining the differences between the different wheels!

I am going for the Roval Control SL SCS.

But I have 2 more questions (I hope that's OK!):

1. In the description of the wheel hubs for the Control SL SCS, on the Specialized website, it says "QR or 12mm thru-axle end cap".

Does the wheel come with both, or do we choose "QR" or "12mm thru-axle end cap".

2. My Diverge Expert comes stock with Axis 4.0 wheels which uses centerlock. So the stock rotors are the centerlock 140mm (rear) and 160mm (front) Shimano Freeza SM-RT99. 
The stock brakes are Shimano BR-785.

-Are you able to suggest 140mm 6-bolt rotors for the Control SL SCS? 
Shimano doesn't make 6-bolt 140mm rotors.
-Or maybe I should go with a larger rotor, 160mm, which Shimano makes in a 6-bolt pattern (Shimano XT RT-86). 
Would there be a problem installing a larger rotor on the bike, where stock it came with the 140mm rotor?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Joe, have another question for you. I own the carbon control 29s, and the traverse SL fatties. I've been using finish line grease for a while, and it's worked fine, but recently I tried some pm600 military grease on the pawls and springs. It seemed to work great, but someone posted that Roval doesn't recommend a heavy grease for the dt 350 internals. I guess it could affect engagement and chip the Star ratchet? I degreased it a bit, so there is more noise now, but I was kind of digging the silent running. I haven't gotten skipping, but wanted to be safe. Is there a recommended grease for these hubs? Thanks Joe


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Roval Joe

First off: kudos to Specialized/Roval for making 148 adapters kits to allow riders with 142x12 wheels to keep their existing wheelsets when buying a new Boost frame. I hope other manufacturers follow your lead. It's a big savings to the rider who'd like a new frame but doesn't want to have to buy new wheels too. 
My question is would your end caps be universal? As in, could I use the Specialized kit on my Mavic Crossmax?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@borgey007-
1.Wheels come with both QR and 12mm TA endcaps.
2.I’d suggest going to 160mm RT-86 rotors if you use the wheels with 6 bolt hubs. They should fit just fine on the bike!

@Erock503- DT pink grease is what we recommend. This is what the DT engineers spec/use on all out their builds.

@jon123- these kits are going to be specific to Roval only.


----------



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @borgey007-
> 1.Wheels come with both QR and 12mm TA endcaps.
> 2.I'd suggest going to 160mm RT-86 rotors if you use the wheels with 6 bolt hubs. They should fit just fine on the bike!


Thanks!


----------



## Donncha (May 7, 2011)

Hi Joe,
Quick question about my Roval Fatties SL 650’s. The front wheel loses pressure constantly; after a week or so it’s almost flat. The back loses a little pressure too. Any idea what could be up?
I fitted the plugs instead of the rim strips and was careful to ensure the little rubber bands were correctly installed on each plug.
They are my only set of 650 wheels so returning for inspection means no bike for me!
I’m based in Belfast.
Thanks,
Donncha.


----------



## spargenc23 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Adjusting play in rear wheel for 142x12mm Roval Hub*

Hi Joe,
I've run into a little play in my rear wheel as of late. In researching the issue, I have only been able to find a serial number in this forum that coincides with what I see on my hub, and I wanted to ask a couple questions before I try to address the issue myself.

1. Can you tell me if the following serial number is indeed a Roval Hub (pictured below too): SP-1342 M. J

2. If this is a Roval Hub, can you point me to where I can find the owners manual for it? I would like to adjust the tension but from taking it apart last night it's clear it's not as simple as the cup and cone adjustment I've done in the past. If there is not an owners manual, can you tell me what type it is (cartridge bearing hub is my guess) so I can research the proper adjustment?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@donncha- the next things I'd recommend checking are the valves and the o-rings to be sure those are sealing properly. Also, if you get your hands on a new tire to mount up that would be a good way to see if there are some small cuts in your tire causing it to deflate. What type of sealant are you running and have you checked that it isn't dried up?

@spargenc23- the hub pictured is not a Roval hub, it is actually a SBC brand hub. My best guess is that you need to replace the bearings. It is a sealed bearing hub so no adjustments to be made, hopefully a quick bearing swap will get you dialed. Any SBC dealer should be able top sort you out.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @Erock503- DT pink grease is what we recommend. This is what the DT engineers spec/use on all their builds.


went ahead and ordered the DT grease. Thanks Joe!


----------



## spargenc23 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you Roval Joe for the informative response! Take care!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Roval Joe,

Can I order just a Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29er front wheel from an SBC dealer?

-Andy


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ Le Duke - right now we are only set up to sell wheelsets, not individual wheels. Curious why you'd want just the front? Anyone else have a request for single wheel availability?

Thanks!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @ Le Duke - right now we are only set up to sell wheelsets, not individual wheels. Curious why you'd want just the front? Anyone else have a request for single wheel availability?
> 
> Thanks!


He could have bought a used set and ruined the front.

If that happened would you be able to order a single rim for replacement? Obviously you'd be on the hook for rim cost and labor without the warranty, just hoping that's an option rather than $1,500 for a complete new set being the only option.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

For sure- in the scenario you are describing getting a front wheel rebuilt through our service center is totally an option.

I'm more asking on the retail side. I'd tend to think wanting to buy a single wheel instead of a complete set is not something a lot of riders would want but if there are a bunch of you out there who would, we'd consider it.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> For sure- in the scenario you are describing getting a front wheel rebuilt through our service center is totally an option.
> 
> I'm more asking on the retail side. I'd tend to think wanting to buy a single wheel instead of a complete set is not something a lot of riders would want but if there are a bunch of you out there who would, we'd consider it.


Yeah I think that damage would be one of the only reasons to buy a single wheel.

Looks like the road Roval's are available as singles but I'm guessing that's because some roadies want different depth wheels front and rear.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Alias530 said:


> Yeah I think that damage would be one of the only reasons to buy a single wheel.
> 
> Looks like the road Roval's are available as singles but I'm guessing that's because some roadies want different depth wheels front and rear.


The same principle here, for me. I don't want or need a super wide rear wheel.

Just a wide front. I want more volume and grip on the front. I'm fine with the rear as it is.


----------



## dekaru (May 12, 2007)

Hi Roval Joe! I have a pair of the Roval SL wheels. Is it possible to install a Center Lock adaptor on them?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

dekaru said:


> Hi Roval Joe! I have a pair of the Roval SL wheels. Is it possible to install a Center Lock adaptor on them?


If you have centerlock hubs, they can be converted to adapt to take a 6 bolt but if you have a 6 bolt hub there's no way to accept a centerlock rotor.

This is not Roval specific, just based on size limitations it applies to all.


----------



## dekaru (May 12, 2007)

Alias530 said:


> If you have centerlock hubs, they can be converted to adapt to take a 6 bolt but if you have a 6 bolt hub there's no way to accept a centerlock rotor.
> 
> This is not Roval specific, just based on size limitations it applies to all.


It is as I feared, then. Thanks a bunch, anyway !


----------



## dypeterc (Nov 26, 2006)

Any way to do a wheel exchange (with nominal charge) for us Control SL riders to swap out thru axle for torque tube?


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Joe, got another question for you. I recently broke a spoke on my traverse fattie SL 650b back wheel, and have been looking for a replacement. I can't find any dt rev in straight pull, and my local spec dealer will only sell boxes. I bought these rims used, so they don't really care about taking care of me. 

Considering different spokes to lace this wheel up, since I will have to buy boxes anyway. Im looking at possibly the dt aero lite or Sapim cx-Ray. I would rather use a spoke that is actually available to the public. 

I know the dt rev round gauge is 14/17/14 with a 2.0 thread and 1.5 middle. 

Can I use something like a cx-Ray bladed straight pull spoke to relace these, if I use the 14g 2.0? Also will it be the same 1100N tension?

Also, I know the spokes are 282mm non dr and 280mm dr, but that is using the dt Swiss
Pro lock hex 14mm nipple. Would those lengths still apply using a standard 14mm or 12mm nipple?

Thanks Joe


----------



## love_that_flow (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello Roval Joe,
I have a set up 26" Control SL's that I am trying to use with a 15mm thru axle on a Fox 32 f-series fork. The adapters I have been provided are Part#S1259000010. The issue I am having is when I tighten up the wheel into the fork it all binds and the wheel will not spin. I have removed the brake to eliminate that part of the equation. I have also tried the wheel on a 27.5 RockShox Revelation and the same thing happened.






























Any ideas? Your help is greatly appreciated.
-Phill


----------



## shearinphotos27.5 (Sep 8, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @ Le Duke - right now we are only set up to sell wheelsets, not individual wheels. Curious why you'd want just the front? Anyone else have a request for single wheel availability?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Roval Joe,

I recently dented my rear wheel on my 2016 stumpjumper. It's a roval 650b with a 29mm width. Do you know how I might be able to order just the rim so I can have the rear wheel rebuilt with the existing spokes and hub?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@dypeterc- the best way would be to check with your dealer about ordering a front wheel through service. Swapping out just the hub is not possible since the spoke lengths are different and the spoke hole angles on the rim are actually drilled differently to work with the SRAM hub.

@Erock503- PM’d

@love_that_flow- did some digging in the archives on this one. I think back in the day there were actually two different versions of the front hub used in this wheel set. The first version was not compatible with 15mm thru, which, unfortunately sounds like the one you have. No promises, but give me some time to dig around and try to find the appropriate hub for your wheel that can be used with 15mm.

@shearinphotos27.5- for sure, this is something your dealer can help with. For reference the service PN for your rim is S153700015


----------



## love_that_flow (Nov 23, 2015)

@love_that_flow- did some digging in the archives on this one. I think back in the day there were actually two different versions of the front hub used in this wheel set. The first version was not compatible with 15mm thru, which, unfortunately sounds like the one you have. No promises, but give me some time to dig around and try to find the appropriate hub for your wheel that can be used with 15mm.

Many thanks,
I will keep an eye on this for futher details.

- Phill


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Joe..i have some fattie SL wheels and was thinking of getting a new rear hub. Will that void the warranty if I switch out the hubs? If it is ok what is the ERD on the rims?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bajaguy- yes swapping out the hub for anything other the stock configuration will void the warranty. What's going on with your current hub? Any particular reason you want to change it up?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I have an E5 Crux 2016. 

The wheels are SCS QR Axis. As I understand, SCS rear hubs must be used with this bike. Is there a way to convert it to run a "normal" hub? or purchase a hub only from a higher end SCS wheelset? The stock wheels are not tubeless compatible, and aren't cutting it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@FastBanana- not sure, let me check with the road team and I'll get back to you.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @FastBanana- not sure, let me check with the road team and I'll get back to you.


thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@fastbanana- E5 Crux is compatible with standard 135 QR wheels, no need to convert the frame to accept them.


----------



## melonheaded (Aug 30, 2011)

G'day Roval Joe. I have a 2012 Enduro Comp 26er with stock Roval Traverse aluminium wheels with 20mm front axle and 12 x 142+ rear end. I am looking at buying a set of used Roval Traverse SL Carbon 26er wheels that appear the same as what came stock on the 2013 S Works Enduro. I have 2 problems to overcome. The new wheels are 15mm front axle and the rear hub has an XD driver.

Can I get adaptors to convert the front hub to 20mm?

Can I replace the XD freehub with a standard freehub so I can continue to run 2 x 10? If so, what would I need? I am assuming it would be a freehub and a spacer.

Thanks for your help mate

Lee


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@melonheaded-

Front hub- you will need SBC service part # S115900006 & S2030052

Rear hub- this is a DT 240 based hub so you will just need to get a Shimano 10 spd FHB. Should be a simple swap!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## chadohoag (May 28, 2014)

So I'll be upgrading the wheels on my 2014 enduro 29er and my LBS has gotten me what I think is a great deal on the new roval fattie sl wheelset(800$ crash replacement.) So I'm thinking that while I'm upgrading I might as well go for a regular 142 hub size(for multi bike compatibility) and the 11 speed hub but keep my 10 speed for now until I have enough money for a some shiny new 11 speed parts. 
Question one: Can I run a 10 speed sram cog/mech on an 11 speed rim?
Question two: What wheel/extra parts should I order if this is possible?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@chadohoag - sounds good! if you get the 142 Traverse SL 29, they should come with an 11 spd XD driver. All you will need to do to run 10spd is buy an extra 10spd Shimano compatible FHB for your 10spd cassette. Since the hub is DT 350 based it is very easy to swap out- everything is press fit, no special tools needed.


----------



## chadohoag (May 28, 2014)

Awesome. I'll be talking to the shop tomorrow then. Thanks for the help'


----------



## jblockers (May 16, 2009)

Hi Roval Joe,
I am looking for some QR or 15mm adapters for a front hub on an older 2008 Roval Traverse wheel, which currently has a rare 25mm axle.

Can you tell me where to find them or the newer equivalent?

I think the correct part numbers are S2030017/S2030018 and S2030036/S2030037, but I am not 100% on that. I am getting these part numbers from LFM02 QR.
Thanks


----------



## pedaldown (Jan 7, 2010)

Help! Roval Joe
Need help LOCATING/PURCHASING the Specialized: 15MM THRU AXLE END CAPS... " S125900010 " I went to the dealer Pedal bicycle in Portage Michigan..non he is looking with rep...I called the USA service center left message with Heather...did not get a call back...message Hibike in Europe will not sell/SHIP TO THE USA... ROVAL JOE you are my last hope and connection...I recently purchased a "Burry Stander" WC frame set..To complete the build I need the end caps. A beautiful frame, Burry is gone but not forgotten, a living memory rolls on everyday. R J if you could help me locate the S12500010 15mm END CAPS...would be so great. or anyone that has an extra set can PM me Thanks Roger looking as of 12/19/2015


----------



## love_that_flow (Nov 23, 2015)

pedaldown said:


> Help! Roval Joe
> Need help LOCATING/PURCHASING the Specialized: 15MM THRU AXLE END CAPS... " S125900010 " I went to the dealer Pedal bicycle in Portage Michigan..non he is looking with rep...I called the USA service center left message with Heather...did not get a call back...message Hibike in Europe will not sell/SHIP TO THE USA... ROVAL JOE you are my last hope and connection...I recently purchased a "Burry Stander" WC frame set..To complete the build I need the end caps. A beautiful frame, Burry is gone but not forgotten, a living memory rolls on everyday. R J if you could help me locate the S12500010 15mm END CAPS...would be so great. or anyone that has an extra set can text me 269 317 8691 Thanks Roger looking as of 12/19/2015


I have a set at my shop in Australia. What is your address? I could snail mail them out to you if you could pay by paypal.
-Phill

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedaldown (Jan 7, 2010)

Phill... I will message you, one concern would be what you and Roval Joe found out...a two hub design, one works/one doesn't with the 15mm conversion. My wheel and hub look the same as yours, but in a 29er version not 26, would be willing to try though.


----------



## love_that_flow (Nov 23, 2015)

pedaldown said:


> Phill... I will message you, one concern would be what you and Roval Joe found out...a two hub design, one works/one doesn't with the 15mm conversion. My wheel and hub look the same as yours, but in a 29er version not 26, would be willing to try though.


Yes that is a concern. Maybe Roval Joe can confirm if the 29er wheels use the updated hubs.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedaldown (Jan 7, 2010)

love_that _flow

Really dono what else to do but try them, did you get my pm, if so, I could send you my email address and you could send a Paypal request for the end caps. I think USPS.COM has something online to ship international walks you through it, under 13oz. I know it could take 10 days or 6 weeks..down time here, not riding, snowing soon. Roval Joe probably on vacation...good for him. Thanks Roger


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jblockers- yes, those look like the correct PN's. Looks like USA has some of the 15mm parts in stock.
@pedaldown- what model/year wheels do you have?


----------



## pedaldown (Jan 7, 2010)

Roval Joe,

Great to see you!

I had bought the rims separate from the bike. The bike was a New 2011 Specialized S Works Epic frame set bought in 2012...bike was on back order in the 2011 year. I purchased the Control SL 29 rims in 2012 used with front skewer/rear 12mm 142 plus axles...Description of wheel set: Carbon matt rim with Red stripe, white Roval lettering, each wheel has 32 spokes f/r with 10 red flat spokes. lov_that_flo posted some pictures of his 26 inch rims...mine looks the same but are 29ers...same looking front hub, matt carbon hub, two white stripes thin/thick with white Roval logo on hub. I'm mounting the wheel set to a New 2014 Specialized S Works Burry Stander WC Epic with 2014 15mm Specialized Brain Rockshox Sid, 95mm travel If I could make the purchase direct great..if not save me a pair. I have a dealer looking for them in Portage Michigan..If I could get some information to give him..to get them for me would be much appreciated to make sure the wheel spins freely, read about the two hub design, hope they work for me. Anything else I could provide or you need, let me know, I could measure with calipers if needed. The rims only have about 50 hours on them.


----------



## aaron81fire (Apr 13, 2006)

Roval Joe

Just got in some roval fattie SL 29 142+ wheels. According to the website these ship with the sram 11sp XD driver, but mine only came with a shimano freehub. Am I missing a part or is the website inaccurate?


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

aaron81fire said:


> Roval Joe
> 
> Just got in some roval fattie SL 29 142+ wheels. According to the website these ship with the sram 11sp XD driver, but mine only came with a shimano freehub. Am I missing a part or is the website inaccurate?


Both sets I've owned came with the 10 speed driver. The xd driver was an extra $85 through Spec. I didn't order either set though, they were in stock, so maybe it depends how you order them.


----------



## Culwen (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Roval Joe

I recently purchased a stumpy '16 that comes with roval rim and hi lo hub. As I've read from earlier posts, those are not roval hubs.

Thing is the hubs are starting to give way and I have been looking for alternative hubs to lace it back to the loved roval rim. But... I just couldn't find a suitable replacement for a 24/28h 15TA/142TA besides the Chris king.

Could you suggests any other?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@pedaldown- if your wheels are 32H front and rear you have a different wheel than the one love_that_flow posted. The PN's you are after are: S115900003 and S115900004. Your dealer can order these for you. 

@aaron81fire- apologies for the hassle here. we did a running change to the XD FHB for this year, so some wheels with the 10spd body are still in warehouses. Are you located in the US and did you purchase on the web or through a dealer? if you are in the US our service center should have a large stock of the XD driver bodies and can help you out through your dealer.

@culwen- good to hear you are liking the rims. off the top of my head nothing is coming to mind hub-wise. can I ask what is going on with the hubs? If something is failing from a defect, SBC should be able to help you out with a warranty.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Culwen said:


> Hi Roval Joe
> 
> I recently purchased a stumpy '16 that comes with roval rim and hi lo hub. As I've read from earlier posts, those are not roval hubs.
> 
> ...


If Spec can't help you. I just relaced a set of the Roval alloy fattie 650b, and used the BHS hubs from the wheel forum. Not bling, but a very decent affordable hub, and feel much better than the stock Specialized hi/lo. 6 pawl 54poe. They laced up with the stock spokes and trued up fine, almost exact measurements to the hi/lo. The Roval alloy rims are high quality, they make a great wheel set with a decent hub.


----------



## Culwen (Dec 23, 2015)

-Double posts


----------



## Culwen (Dec 23, 2015)

@Roval Joe, thanks for the swift reply. I don't know what's wrong with it as the mechanic didn't say except "there is some play going on especially front hub" and suggested I lace up with Chris King to drop weight and better performance. But looking at the price of the kings, I would prefer to get the traverse fatties AL although SBS here don't stock them.

@Erock 503, thanks mate. Do you specifically refer to the mtb180/270?


----------



## pedaldown (Jan 7, 2010)

Roval Joe,

With a little help from my friends around the World, we did it!!!! Rovel Joe, In short, the S115900004(thicker end cap) worked on the left side of the hub (brake side), The S115900003 did not work on the Right side of the hub (drive side), the dust cap O.D. was to small, with gap: HOWEVER THE S125900010(thinner end cap) worked on the right side of hub (drive side)……So Happy after searching for so long. ...was input from all that got the job done…Thanks PERFECT!


----------



## aaron81fire (Apr 13, 2006)

roval joe,

Thanks for the info, my LBS ordered me the XD freehub!


----------



## hccolb17 (Oct 1, 2015)

Will the roval hardrock rims work on my trek marlin 6?(29er) (Disc brakes)


----------



## classicmoto (Oct 5, 2010)

Recently dinged the rim on my Roval wheelset and am looking for the part number for the rim only. It is the aluminum Fattie 29" (rear, 28H), black with charcoal graphics -- from the 2015 Specialized Enduro Expert Carbon 29. PM also sent. Thanks!


----------



## classicmoto (Oct 5, 2010)

classicmoto said:


> Recently dinged the rim on my Roval wheelset and am looking for the part number for the rim only. It is the aluminum Fattie 29" (rear, 28H), black with charcoal graphics -- from the 2015 Specialized Enduro Expert Carbon 29. PM also sent. Thanks!


UPDATE: For future reference, I think I was able to locate the Service Part Number for this rim:
S123700043

Roval Joe -- Will you please confirm?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@classicmoto- that is the PN for the prior generation rim. I'm working on getting the proper PN and will respond as soon as I have it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@classicmoto- S153700009	RIM MY15 ROVAL TRAVERSE FATTIE REAR RIM 29 28H CHAR DCL


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

What are the differences between a set of Roval fatties sold after market vs. an OEM wheelset on an Enduro Comp? Is it just the hubs or more?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@turbo302-

Enduro Comp wheels aren't technically Roval wheels. The do use the Fattie Alloy rim, but they are machine built with J-bend spokes and use SBC brand hubs.

AM Traverse Fatties use the same wide alloy rim, are handbuilt with straight pull DT Revolution spokes, and use a DT 360 based rear hub and a Roval front hub (both with removable /swappable end caps).


----------



## Turbo302 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Are the OEM's less durable?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Turbo302- I'd say that the Roval AM version is more durable. The hubs are higher quality for sure with the DT internals and the attention to detail you get with a handbuilt wheel is pretty nice. Not a knock on the SBC wheels, but the AM wheels (same as the ones used on SBC expert level bikes) are a bit nicer in my (biased) opinion.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Roval Joe - sorry if this has been asked before? I have a set of Traverse Fattie 29 wheels from a UK 2015 Camber Evo. Is the 142 rear convertible to QR? Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Clink- those wheels are not convertible. they use Roval rims, but have the SBC hubs.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Roval Joe,
Looked thru a lot of this thread and there is so much so going to throw it up there.

I am running 2 sets of 2014-2015 Roval Control SL 29 wheels on my S-Works SS with the original Reba S29. I purchased & installed a Niner QR rigid fork yesterday and have found out the Niner fork is not OS28 compatible. Thru much research on the web I think what I need is S125900009 24mm end caps for fox forks. Is this correct and cane I get these somewhere? I purchased bost wheel sets retail and neither came with the 24mm end caps just the 15mm thu & OS28.
Also if those would be the correct end caps I need maybe someone on here has a set they do not need.

Thanks for your help and guidance,

Eric


----------



## bellmtn (Jan 16, 2016)

Joe, I have a 2016 STUMPJUMPER fsr expert 27.5plus and I would like to get a set of 29er wheels (Roval Traverse would be great) if they are boost. do you guys make them and do you have any thoughts on this. Could I just switch them out as long as I have the exact same cassette and rotors? I am thinking it will be like having 2 bikes in 1.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@crackednipples- I'm not super familiar with the Niner fork, but I think what you need is S145900002. The other PN you reference is for a different Roval hub, so those won't work with your Control SL's.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bellmtn- for sure! that is what I've been doing on my personal bike as well. The 29 alloy boost wheels will be available in the spring. We will also have conversion kits for the people who have standard spacing Roval wheels already and want to to the same thing.


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Roval Joe.

Does Specialized/Roval provide any direction concerning the use of the Schwalbe Procore system on the Roval Traverse SL Fattie carbon rims? The maximum pressure rating on the rims is 45 PSI, while the procore setup requires 55-85 PSI. I would love to try the procore system on my new carbon rovals.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

I second WeakenedWarrior's question, and wonder if the plugs can be used with Procore rather than the Schwalbe tape.


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Roval Joe,
I verified the 1st set was ordered in Dec '13 & deliverd Feb '14 and the other I got early 2015. I remember with my 2012 version of the SL's they came with fox fork end caps but neither of these newer generation set included them. Just the OS28 and thru axle caps.

Hub s/n's
P1301354ZY 236 DTA N 3356
P1327135ZY 437 DTA N 3356

I posted the question awhile back on the masterlink customer service site and someone posted this:

"We do make a 24mm endcap for this wheel. The part numbers are S115900002 and S115900001, we are expecting more availability for these parts in early February"


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Joe

I'm trying to arrange spares for all my wheels, I've got 2x sets of Carbon Control 2013 and 2014 both 142+. Believe these wheels are the same and have spoke lengths of Front Right 280mm, FL 298mm, Rear DS 298mm, RNDS 301mm. Think they are an LFM07 front hub with 6804 and 6805 bearings and DT350 LFM03 rear with 6902 bearings. The 2013 is from Epic Marathon and the 2014 is Stumpjumper Marathon. Does this sound about right? 

Now also got Carbon Control SL 135/142 (I guess 2015?) What spokes and bearings front and rear? These were upgrades on an Epic Marathon 2015.

Thanks


----------



## gvcabral (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Joe or anyone else that could help me.

I have a Scott Scale RC 2015 and ordered a pair of Roval Control Carbon SL 29 wheels. 

My Scale frame is 12x142 on the rear and I use it with the XX1 drivetrain. I've found on the internet one guy that is using the Roval Control Sl 29 on the Trek Superfly frame with no problems.

Would I have any kind of problems trying to use this rear wheel on my Scale RC frame? I am asking that because I know that the rear hub on the Control SL is 142+ type. 

Some people were saying that I would have problems with my smallest sprocket (10t). First: This sprocket would rubber the frame. Second: The chain, when connected in this 10T sprocket, would rubber the chainstay.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm 95% sure that the Roval Control SL's are available in both a 142+ model and a 135/142 model. I'd make sure you get the 135/142 version as otherwise I'd expect as you said it may rub. Also means you can use the wheels on any 142 frame and not just a Specialized 142+ frame.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@weakenedwarrior and VII- I’ve got some Procore here finally and will be doing some testing if it ever stops dumping rain. I’ll report back with what does/doesn’t work, just give me a few days.

@crackednipples- please post a picture of your wheels so I can verify what version you have. 

@bobgfish- For Control Carbon spokes I have Front Right 279 | Front Left 297 | Rear DS 296 | Rear NDS 298. Bearings are correct. For Control SL 135/142 (not a 142+ OE wheel): Front Right 285 | Front Left 294 | Rear DS 299 | Rear NDS 301. Rear hub bearings are the same as your 350 hub. Front hub bearing is a 6803 (17/26X5mm)

@gvcabral- 142+ versions of the Roval AM wheels are only compatible with SBC frames. You will likely run into the problems you describe with those wheels on the Scott. The version of the wheels you want is the standard 135/142.


----------



## bobgfish (Apr 30, 2007)

@RovalJoe - Checking the Manual that you posted a long time ago....

http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Drawings/Hubs/2013/0402_SK-roval-service-kit-rA.pdf

Spoke lengths for the 2013/2014 Control Carbon wheels are different than what you suggest? I've got a bunch of spokes for those wheels with the matching part numbers as per the guide...Just trying to cover this years racing spares !!!

When are you going to release an updated manual anyway?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bobgfish- we made some changes to our manufacturing guidelines on the lengths. I provided the lengths from my most current production spec. the spoke lengths you have on hand will work just fine. manuals are now released digitally via the SBC service site.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello Joe,
My friend has a 2014 Camber Comp with Roval Control wheels with the 9mm QR on the front and wants to put a 15mm through axle fork on it - what will he need to do to make this work?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@matuchi- those ones are not Roval wheels, they use the Roval rims with SBC hubs that are not convertible. Swapping to a 15mm fork will require a new hub/wheel.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Roval Joe said:


> @matuchi- those ones are not Roval wheels, they use the Roval rims with SBC hubs that are not convertible. Swapping to a 15mm fork will require a new hub/wheel.


Joe - on the Specialized website it says: FRONT HUB Specialized Hi Lo disc, sealed cartridge bearings, 15mm thru-axle, 32h.

Can't that hub be converted to use a 15mm through axle?


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

removed


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @weakenedwarrior and VII- I've got some Procore here finally and will be doing some testing if it ever stops dumping rain. I'll report back with what does/doesn't work, just give me a few days.


Awesome! Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@matuchi- I believe that is an error on the website. The fork spec is QR, but the hub listed incorrectly as a 15mm. Either way, the SBC hubs are not convertible, so if the hub is built QR, it can't be changed up with endcaps. This one will require a new hub or a new wheel.

@crackednipples- thanks for the photos, that helps. Ok, the service PN's you reference in both of your prior hubs are for different hubs than what you have on the Control SL 29s. They won't work with your wheels. I did some digging around and the only QR endcaps we have available for your wheels are the 28mm versions. The PN's I mentioned in the previous post are the 28mm versions. Apologies for that.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Joe,
My friend took his wheel down to the LBS today and they are going to lace his wheel up to a DT Swiss 350 hub. It's too bad the Specialized website had the wrong information about the hub, as my friend would of bought a different fork if he knew that it wasn't going to work. As always - thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but not exactly what I was hoping to hear. So what your saying is that there are only the 15mm thru axle adapters and the OS28 for use with the Rockshox. No 24-26mm? What do the QR FOX owners do? So Did fox change their drop out tabs, I know with the previous generation wheels i had there was a third set of adapters for the Fox shock. Time to step back and punt.....


----------



## gvcabral (Feb 8, 2011)

@gvcabral- 142+ versions of the Roval AM wheels are only compatible with SBC frames. You will likely run into the problems you describe with those wheels on the Scott. The version of the wheels you want is the standard 135/142.[/QUOTE said:


> Hi again, Joe. Here my solution for the issue above.
> 
> 12x142mm DT Swiss End Caps for Shimano Freehub
> *HWGXXX0002193C*
> ...


----------



## rpitz (Feb 13, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @Clink- those wheels ('15 Camber Evo) are not convertible. they use Roval rims, but have the SBC hubs.


I have to chime in at this point. I bought a 2016 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29" (EU model) that comes with the cheap SBC hubs and simple spokes, but the rims (29mm inner width) seem to be identical to the genuine "Roval Traverse Fattie 29" wheels. Am I going right with this assumption?

As I am a bit underwhelmed by weight and (machine) build quality of the OEM wheels I consider having them rebuilt with proper DT Hubs and spokes while recycling the rims...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rpitz- same rim, everything else is different between the OE wheels and aftermarket Roval wheels.


----------



## larryssman7 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Fatboy Wheels*

Hey @RovalJoe, quick question:
What's the difference between the Hi Hi hubs on the lower model Fatboy vs the Hi Lo hubs? Can you put #S141000002 (XX1 freehub driver) onto the '15 Fatboy Trail's hubs? Is it the same pawl system and everything? 
Thank you!


----------



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Joe,
I would like to ask if a Roval Traverse 15/100 hub can be converted to 20/110 with end caps or I need a new front wheel/hub?
I came across a good deal on a 2014 Fox 36 which is QR20 (and not convertable to QR15 as the 2015 models) and I would like to upgrade the Fox 34 in my 2013 Enduro Expert.
Thanks!

In the mean time I found this I think it's all what I need correct?

"20mm Thru Trail SL/Control Trail 29/Traverse 26&29 (LFM07) MY11-13)
Item# 42774662 || EAN/UPC: 719676116372 || Mfg item# S125900003"


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread is useful, but navigating through 50 pages (so far) is nuts. I am sure my question has been answered, but I can't find it via searching. A FAQ in the first post would be nice... it seems like the same questions come up over and over.

I am at a point that I need to replace the lowers on my 2013 Camber's fork. Simple question:

Can the front hub on the OEM wheels on the 2013 Camber Comp be converted to 15mm thru axle or am I stuck with the OS28 end caps?

I would much rather replace the Reba with a Pike, but I can't swing the cost of a new wheel to boot.

Thank you for you patience... 30 minutes searching and reading page after page...


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

All, just a good to know piece of info, 

The stock HiLo hubs on the cheaper roval fatties are the same size as Bitex hubs. Just did a swap on my lunch break, so you can reuse the spokes. Way lighter and better engagement

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpitz (Feb 13, 2015)

As far as I have read through this plethora of information the wheels on the respective Comp models (I.e. those with the "HiLo" hubs) are never convertible so you seem to be somewhat stuck.

You might be able to get hold of a used front wheel from somebody who destroyed his rear. The later Comp models at least came with 15 mm axles AFAIK...


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

rpitz said:


> As far as I have read through this plethora of information the wheels on the respective Comp models (I.e. those with the "HiLo" hubs) are never convertible so you seem to be somewhat stuck.
> 
> You might be able to get hold of a used front wheel from somebody who destroyed his rear. The later Comp models at least came with 15 mm axles AFAIK...


That is what I remembered from discussions when I first bought the bike. I am already watching for something used local... bunch of people running weight weenie wheels around here though. 

Thank you for not burning me too.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

FastBanana said:


> All, just a good to know piece of info,
> 
> The stock HiLo hubs on the cheaper roval fatties are the same size as Bitex hubs. Just did a swap on my lunch break, so you can reuse the spokes. Way lighter and better engagement
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


Did the exact same thing with some BHS hubs(bitex?), and really loving the results.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, BHS and Bitex are the same. 

So far so good, still have to tension and true. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzerjager (May 31, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Just bought a brand new pair of Traverse Fattie SL's from a local shop, but they managed to lose all the parts that go with them. They have managed to sort the stickers, rim plugs & 142 rear converters, but the front 20mm converters they've sent are the wrong ones. 
Is it possible to find the correct part numbers for the front 20mm conversion parts, so the shop get the right ones next time?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@950sm07- correct, S125900003 is what you need.
@panzerjager- S125900003 is what you are after as well.
@larryssman7- sorry for the delay, had to check with the Fat bike guys- they say you should be good to go!


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

Roval Joe,

Just for the record the shop ordered (S145900002) what is listed on the parts site as 26mm end caps an they are actually OS28 end caps. Identical to the ones that come on the wheels new. They are now telling me that the wheels cannot be made back compatible with the industry std QR like the previous versions of wheels with the 24mm end caps.

Actually to be very specific which before I was using the wrong terminology. I have the std 5mm QR skewers that you use with the OS28 end caps on the 2011 S-Works reba/Sid. So I need 24-26mm 5mm QR end caps. Not sure where i got the 9mm from. Please tell me there is a solution

Quote Originally Posted by Roval Joe View Post
@crackednipples- thanks for the photos, that helps. Ok, the service PN's you reference in both of your prior hubs are for different hubs than what you have on the Control SL 29s. They won't work with your wheels. I did some digging around and the only QR endcaps we have available for your wheels are the 28mm versions. The PN's I mentioned in the previous post are the 28mm versions. Apologies for that.


----------



## crackednipples (Jan 13, 2010)

The Specialzed Agent on the Masterlink customer help site just confirmed there is no solution. 

"For the 2014/15 Control SL wheels there is only one set of end caps S145900002. There is not an alternate end cap option"

Looks like I have to buy yet another rigid fork but this time a 15mm thru......what a bummer. Anybody want a cut but unused Niner


----------



## cxer (May 10, 2008)

Hi Joe,
I have a pair of 2014 Roval Control SL 29 wheels that I run part-time on my CX bike, setting it up now for some mixed riding. What is recommended max PSI for 28mm-30mm tires?
Sorry if it's been covered on this thread before, I searched but might have missed it.
Thanks.


----------



## bbarel (Jan 16, 2006)

Hu Joe -

I have 2012 Roval Control alloy wheels on StumpJumper Carbon Expert. I am the original owner. Initially had problems with REAR spokes breaking and Specialized LBS replaced all spokes and rebuilt under warranty. Wheel was better, but recently noticed I have a couple of broken eyelets. They split in half so there's part in in rim under the nipple and part moving on the spoke. I think the rim is bad.

Is this covered under warranty? 

Thanks,
Bret


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

2012 Roval Traverse 29 off the 2012 Stumpjumper FSR Evo 29, what's the part number for 15mm end caps and are they still orderable?


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @weakenedwarrior and VII- I've got some Procore here finally and will be doing some testing if it ever stops dumping rain. I'll report back with what does/doesn't work, just give me a few days.


Any update on the procore?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys sorry for the delay. 
@cxer- Just don’t exceed the max pressure on the tires and you should be in good shape 
@bbarel- tough to see without having the wheel. If you go through an SBC dealer they can inspect it and let you know for sure. 
@eurospek- S2030050 (L) / S2030049 (R)
@weakenedWarrior- got it all set up on the wheels. Will ride it this weekend for sure. Sorry for the delay, lots to test and limited daylight.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @weakenedWarrior- got it all set up on the wheels. Will ride it this weekend for sure. Sorry for the delay, lots to test and limited daylight.


Did you install it with the provided rim strip or the plugs?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@VII- I used the plugs. Setup was straightforward, no issues, and holding air with the plugs.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, Joe. Just pinch flatted my rear tire and about to put a new one on with a Procore.


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @weakenedWarrior- got it all set up on the wheels. Will ride it this weekend for sure. Sorry for the delay, lots to test and limited daylight.


What pressure did you put in the procore?


----------



## hansiharry (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi I am new to this group and looking for help. My issue: bought Roval Traverse Fattie 650B 12x142 MY 2015 Alloy with XD free hub now I wanted to change to 9/10 Shimano.
I bought Dt Swiss Hub # and I had a set of end cups of my Spline e1900 
it all works fine but if I tighten wheel into the frame the free hub stucks. 
Your help is highly appreciated - what are the end cap part nos for Shimano?
There is a spacer inside which is in accordance to DT Swiss 10.1 mm is that special or what is the issue?
Please help.
Thanks Harald


----------



## hansiharry (Feb 12, 2016)

sorry missing part no for the FHB:HWRABM00S4193S


----------



## hansiharry (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi @peterhenric,
have you been able to find the right free hub on the net?
I also would like to find the drawing - can you help? 
thanks
Harald 

URL /asc/Content/Drawings/Wheels/2015/MTB/0000041769_rD.pdf


----------



## hansiharry (Feb 12, 2016)

this document is no longer online available - I would be grateful if you can supply by PN



madskatingcow said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> is it possible to relace a front Roval SL 29 2015 wheel with an SRAM RS-1 Torque tube hub?
> 
> ...


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

VII said:


> Thanks, Joe. Just pinch flatted my rear tire and about to put a new one on with a Procore.


Did you get it installed? How's it working out for you?


----------



## problypropylene (Feb 16, 2016)

*26" Roval spoke length???*

Hi Roval Joe,

I have some older 26" Roval wheels that I need some replacement spokes for. I believe they are Control EL's? but I could be wrong.

24/28 spokes. Alloy rims (599 x 19 etrto) black straight pull spokes with red alloy nipples. Black rims with red graphics. Hubs are "new" style 135mm. Black with 2 white stripe decals and a roval decal. They came with titanium skewers.

Do you know what spoke lengths I should order? Thanks.


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Joe,

I just got some Roval Traverse 29's from a 2016 SJ FSR. 

The rear hub is Roval Traverse 142+, SRAM XX1 XD driver body, 12mm thru-axle, 28h

I am using the wheels on a single speed set up and need to swap the XD driver for a 10 speed driver. My LBS could find the Specialized part number: S155900001 (10/11 SPD 360 FREEHUB FOR 142+) in the system, but no stock. 

Is there any idea when or how I can get this part or is there a substitution part made by DT? I have heard DT part numbers: HWYABM00L6805C and HWRABM00S4193S thrown around. Can you help me find this part !?! 

My SS is out of commission till I find it. Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@weakenedwarrior- sorry, I caught the black plague and have been down for the count. Finally got a couple rides in, playing with between 60-80 PSI in the Procore and 12-14 PSI in the rear tire (650bx3.0 Purgatory) 2-4 psi less than without the Procore. For me, I don't think it is worth the added weight, but it set up fine and will totally work with our wheels if you are interested in running it. I can see it for racing DH, but not on the trail/AM bike. I’m curious what benefits the system offers that you are most interested in. Flat protection, running lower pressures, protection against burping/rolling tires?

@problypropylene- Tough to say 100% without seeing what you have but I’m fairly certain: front left-271mm / front right- 258mm / rear DS and NDS 277.

@~Jb - HWRABM00S4193S will work but you are going to need a 142+ endcap SBC PN S115900022


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @~Jb - HWRABM00S4193S will work but you are going to need a 142+ endcap SBC PN S115900022


Thanks Joe, can you tell me how to get the SBC part? My LBS is telling me you guys don't have them in stock anymore?


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @weakenedwarrior- sorry, I caught the black plague and have been down for the count. Finally got a couple rides in, playing with between 60-80 PSI in the Procore and 12-14 PSI in the rear tire (650bx3.0 Purgatory) 2-4 psi less than without the Procore. For me, I don't think it is worth the added weight, but it set up fine and will totally work with our wheels if you are interested in running it. I can see it for racing DH, but not on the trail/AM bike. I'm curious what benefits the system offers that you are most interested in. Flat protection, running lower pressures, protection against burping/rolling tires?


@RovalJoe. I've come to like running lower pressure, but have experienced a number of pinch flats. I bought the roval wheels to help alleviate the issue and hopefully decrease the squirmy feeling in the corners. I think the wheels helped some with the squirm, but I've already had a number of rim strikes and a pinch flat on the rear tire. I think part of the issue is the rear tire (2.35 Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2015). I just bought the procore and switched the rear to a 2.3 Specialized Grid Purgatory. The procore was a b**** to get installed and I can't imagine what it will be like if I have a flat. I didn't install the front because that tends to be less of an issue for me. The weather has been pretty crappy here, so I've only managed one ride with the procore/purgatory. I really didn't get a good enough ride in to get an impression of the setup.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> @RovalJoe. I've come to like running lower pressure, but have experienced a number of pinch flats. I bought the roval wheels to help alleviate the issue and hopefully decrease the squirmy feeling in the corners. I think the wheels helped some with the squirm, but I've already had a number of rim strikes and a pinch flat on the rear tire. I think part of the issue is the rear tire (2.35 Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2015). I just bought the procore and switched the rear to a 2.3 Specialized Grid Purgatory. The procore was a b**** to get installed and I can't imagine what it will be like if I have a flat. I didn't install the front because that tends to be less of an issue for me. The weather has been pretty crappy here, so I've only managed one ride with the procore/purgatory. I really didn't get a good enough ride in to get an impression of the setup.


I haven't installed my procore yet, but the issue for me is pinch flats as well. On a Purgatory Control 2.35, I must run 28psi to avoid pinch flats, but adequate traction begins beneath 26psi. I want to run 24psi. Since 99% of my mechanicals on the trail are rear pinch flats, a 200g penalty for gobs of traction and no more pinch flats is worth it.


----------



## WeakenedWarrior (Jan 16, 2016)

VII said:


> I haven't installed my procore yet, but the issue for me is pinch flats as well. On a Purgatory Control 2.35, I must run 28psi to avoid pinch flats, but adequate traction begins beneath 26psi. I want to run 24psi. Since 99% of my mechanicals on the trail are rear pinch flats, a 200g penalty for gobs of traction and no more pinch flats is worth it.


Be forewarned, these were really difficult to install. The procedure wasn't difficult, but prying the procore onto the rim was ridiculous. I'm wondering if it would be easier with the roval plugs instead of the rim tape. The center channel is so shallow on the rovals that tire installation is difficult. In the past, I've been able to change just about any tire without tire levers, but with these rovals I'm struggling even with the levers.

Unfortunately the trails are muddy these days, so I'm not able to get out and evaluate the performance. I'll let you know what I think when I get the chance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@~Jb- that is a specific part to Roval so SBC dealer is going to be the way to go. I saw stock on the B2B site. There were only a few left- maybe worth a double check?

@WeakenedWarrior and VII- thanks for the feedback. My installation didn't seem as tough as what you describe, but I used the plugs, not the rimstrip. I'd recommend trying it, especially since it is lighter and the procore is adding so much weight. Any thoughts about just moving up to a tire with a beefier casing as an intermediate step? If I'm riding anything remotely rocky I need to run Grid casing for sure, or else I am mayor of flat city. For my riding it is night and day from the control, but nowhere near the weight penalty of the procore system. Either way, thanks for chiming in would like to hear more when you guys get to ride it.


----------



## ~Jb (Aug 24, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @~Jb- that is a specific part to Roval so SBC dealer is going to be the way to go. I saw stock on the B2B site. There were only a few left- maybe worth a double check?


B2B? My LBS checked SBC parts (dealer site) on Saturday, no stock. Is this the same thing?


----------



## gui_gui (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi
I'm new to this forum.
I've a question about my Roval Control 29 wheels which came stock on my Camber Elite Carbon 2015.
This WE I wanted to clean and grease the freewheel mechanism but when I took off the cassette, I found a pawl system (this kind : https://www.dtswiss.com/Technology/Freewheel-technology-Pawl-System). But on the specialized website, it is said that the Roval Control 29 are supposed to come with the inner of a DT350 hub, and therefore a ratchet system.
Do you know if it is a problem on my wheel? do you think it's possible to change the freewheel mechanism?
Thanks
Guilhem


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Look at the new website, its states DT SWISS 360 internals, which are pawl.


----------



## gui_gui (Feb 29, 2016)

Last year wasn't it supposed to hav 350 internals?
On the french website (I am french...), it is written with 350 internals https://www.specialized.com/fr/fr/components/roval-control-29/106100
And my GF on her bike (Rumor Expert Evo with the same wheels) have star ratchet ?



jdgang said:


> Look at the new website, its states DT SWISS 360 internals, which are pawl.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@~Jb- PM'd

@gui_gui - the Control 29 alloy has always used the DT 360 internals with the 3 pawl mechanism- that is an error on the French website. The US version shows the spec as 360, which matches my specs.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Joe,

Can I purchase just the Roval 142+ hub from Specialized? I'm thinking of lacing up a different set of rims on this hub. If I keep the 142+ then I can switch wheel sets between my bikes without brake or derailleur issues.


----------



## gui_gui (Feb 29, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @gui_gui - the Control 29 alloy has always used the DT 360 internals with the 3 pawl mechanism- that is an error on the French website. The US version shows the spec as 360, which matches my specs.


Ok thank you. It's still strange that the wheels on my GF's bike (rumor expert Evo from last year) which also came with a set of Roval control alu came with some ratchet internals.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Martin6- Roval doesn't sell individual components. We test and develop all of our wheels as a system, so we only sell complete wheels.


----------



## louevil (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all. I'm happy to have found this thread. 

Backstory: After a slew of issues with my 2015 Specialized Enduro Carbon Expert 27.5 which have ranged from a failed dropper, 3 rear shocks, and freehub/cassette issues (the creak from hell) it seems I now have to replace my rear rim and/or wheel. I am a 190 lb rider with gear. I don't ride parks/DH but I do ride very rocky, technical terrain. I'll be the first to admit that I'm not gentle on on my bike (isn't that what this bike is for?) but this situation makes me grumpy as this bike has about 25-30 total rides on it. By comparison, I've had wheels from handbuilt arch/crest, Spank, i9 and Bontrager that rarely needed to be touched. 

After its recent truing, I was out riding this past weekend and my Roval Fattie Alloy rear wheel has developed a wobble so bad that it was rubbing the frame under tension during my ride (that's a first)! I took it to my LBS where I bought the bike, and they told me the spoke tension is so bad that we need to replace the rim. 

Looking further, the spokes used for this application are very lightweight. I can understand doing this on an Epic but an Enduro?. In addition, they are built with 24 spokes in the front and 28 in the rear, which according the bike mechanic only make matters worse when trying to maintain a wheel. Besides making for a flexy wheel (which these are), it also makes interchanging a new set of matching rims impossible as next to nobody makes a 24 hole rim. To Roval's credit, the front is perfectly true and hasn't needed to be touched. 

So the questions:
Can anyone comment on success rebuilding this rear wheel using stronger spokes?
Can any heavier riders comment on the long-term durability of Roval wheels on rocky/technical terrain? This is going to end up costing at a minimum $200 to repair and I'm temped to move to a more proven, traditionally-built wheelset.

Thanks and I would really appreciate any feedback and/or suggestions.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey- if anyone has been considering a set of carbon Roval MTB wheels there are some pretty killer deals going on right now at USA dealers and via specialized[dot]com

With the promotion- Traverse SL 29 / 650b are now 1150 USD. Control SL 29's are 1350 USD, and Control Carbon 29's are 900 USD. Rad. If anyone has questions fire away.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey- if anyone has been considering a set of carbon Roval MTB wheels there are some pretty killer deals going on right now at USA dealers and via specialized[dot]com
> 
> With the promotion- Traverse SL 29 / 650b are now 1150 USD. Control SL 29's are 1350 USD, and Control Carbon 29's are 900 USD. Rad. If anyone has questions fire away.


Joe

Is it possible to order the Traverse SL Fattie 650B (with that promo) with Boost rear but standard 15mm front?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@jon123- that is not a configuration we will offer- but you could get the complete non-boost set and in about a month shops will be able to order conversion kits to set those wheels up boost for about 50 USD.


----------



## dekaru (May 12, 2007)

Hi Joe ! 

Do you reckon Specialized will ever release a Center lock version of the Rovals? 

Cheers!


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking to buy a used set of Roval Control 29. Owner says they are DT Swiss 240 internals and fronts are OS28 and rear QR. I have a 2010 Stumpy so it's 20x110 and 10x135 QR. Can I converts the rears to 10mm thru bolt and the fronts to 20mm?
Would I buy the end cap conversions from DT Swiss or my specialized LBS?

Thanks too many pages to read and I need to get these quick before someone else does!


----------



## xcmtb (Mar 3, 2016)

Roval Joe,

I have a set of 2014 Roval Control SL 29 wheels. They have the older valves with the rectangular base. I want to buy the newer valves with the rounded base.

Can you please post a link to the valves? Since the Specialized site was just redesigned, the links you have posted in the past don't seem to work.

Thank you!


----------



## louevil (Mar 1, 2012)

xcmtb said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I have a set of 2014 Roval Control SL 29 wheels. They have the older valves with the rectangular base. I want to buy the newer valves with the rounded base.
> 
> ...


You didn't ask me but I've owned 3 sets of Rovals and 50% of the valves have developed leaks in them when using Stan's sealant. I've replaced them with Stan's valves which have held up much better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey- if anyone has been considering a set of carbon Roval MTB wheels there are some pretty killer deals going on right now at USA dealers and via specialized[dot]com
> 
> With the promotion- Traverse SL 29 / 650b are now 1150 USD. Control SL 29's are 1350 USD, and Control Carbon 29's are 900 USD. Rad. If anyone has questions fire away.


Joe - Thanks for the heads up. Those are some good deals. Is Spesh just trying to blow out inventory? I've heard of possibly new wheels are being developed. Is that true?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@dekaru- it’s not in the plan now and honestly it’s not a request we hear very often. If that changes, we’d consider it.

@xcmtb- hmm, seems like they aren’t up on the new site at all. I’ll see if the marketing guys can add them- in the meantime the PN you are after is 30015-1051.

@Martin6- we are always working on developing new wheels, but in this case I can tell you there won’t be any major changes in the Roval line for model year 17. Snag a deal while you can!

@StumpyXXL- For the front hub conversion you want SBC PN- S125900003. Is the rear hub 135 or 142+?


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @StumpyXXL- For the front hub conversion you want SBC PN- S125900003. Is the rear hub 135 or 142+?


Rear is 10x135 QR. He said they are 2013-2014 wheels off an Epic 29er.

Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## barcolounger (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Joe, 
I have the aluminum Roval Traverse Fattie 29 wheels that came with my bike. Can a Specialized dealer order me the DT350 hub that's spec'ed on the SL wheel? I realize I could buy a normal DT350 anywhere, but I'm looking specifically for 142+ spacing. If this is available to dealers, how much does it cost and can I reuse my existing spokes? 
Thanks!


----------



## j ball (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Joe. 

I have a set of alloy Roval traverse 29ers with the Dt360 hub and I'm wondering if I can upgrade the pawl system to the star-ratchet system. I have seen some stuff on the 350, but I can't seem to find anything on the 360.

I apologize if this has been answered before, but I've been poking around this thread and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## problypropylene (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks so much Roval Joe!


----------



## xcmtb (Mar 3, 2016)

@louevil - Thanks for the tip!

@Roval Joe - Thanks for the part number!


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

@Roval Joe. I'm looking at purchasing a set of Traverse SL Fattie 29s and had a quick question. I noticed that the web site lists them as only coming with the XD1 free hub body, is that correct? If so, can I order then direct with a standard Shimano set up, or do I have to order the parts separately? Also, if I order these and have any issues, would I be forced to go through a Specialized dealer to make a warranty claim? I have a pretty significant aversion to the local Spesh dealer here, and would much rather go direct. Thoughts?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@StumpyXXL- Rear end caps are: (Left) SBC PN- S2030015 / DT PN- HWAXXX00S1528S (Right) SBC PN - S2030002 / DT PN HWAXXX00S1043S

@barcolounger- we generally don’t offer complete hubs as service parts since hubshell failures are pretty infrequent. You could have your dealer check with our service center to see if they have any available stock they could part with, but this isn't something we have a part number set up for. You might get lucky though. I don’t have spoke lengths for that configuration, but generally swapping from a 135/142 to 142+ requires slightly different lengths.

@j ball- no dice, sorry. 350 and 360 are quite different, there is no way to upgrade the internals of the 360.

@silent713- we made a running change to the XD freehub on those wheels last year, so generally everything will ship with that FHB. There is no way to order with the 10spd FHB- we found most shops had way more of these kicking around in inventory and that the XD’s were harder to find. You can order that 10spd body direct from DT as well. Regarding warranty, if you had an issue you could go through the SBC rider care department in SLC direct if you didn’t want to go through your local SBC dealer.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

@Roval Joe; Thanks for the info. So to convert the rear hub over, all I'd need is the free hub body itself, or would I need different end caps? Just want to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting myself into before pulling the trigger. Also, you mentioned earlier that you've got some adapters coming out that would allow these to run in bikes with Boost spacing? Any idea when they'll be available, and how much they'll go for?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@silent713- I'm guessing you are running these 142X12- in that case you would need a rear DS endcap as well to match up with the shimano FHB. Non-drive stays the same. Boost conversion kits will be making their way into dealers in April and will have a MSRP around 50 USD (kit will convert front and rear wheel).


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, last chance before I pull the trigger. For the guys that have been running the Traverse Fattie SLs, how happy are you with them still? Would you do it again?



Roval Joe said:


> @silent713- I'm guessing you are running these 142X12- in that case you would need a rear DS endcap as well to match up with the shimano FHB. Non-drive stays the same. Boost conversion kits will be making their way into dealers in April and will have a MSRP around 50 USD (kit will convert front and rear wheel).


Correct, I'm running 142x12 on a TallBoy at the moment. The bike is currently set up with Shimano 1x11, so I'd need to convert the rear hub to work with the XT cassette.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Shimano XT 11 Speed cassette requires no conversion from 10 Speed driver.

I ride these wheels. XL, stumpjumper Fsr 29. I weigh ~210 + gear. They are a little flexy, I imagine from the narrow gauge spokes and low spoke count. But I love them!

Pro's: Light weight, the fatness makes the ride noticeably better, black color (no decals on mine), and they are very easy tubeless mount...at least with Spec. Purgatory Grid tires.

Con's: On a 29er wheel with a rider at 200+ lbs, could benefit from stiffer spokes.

I came off of a pair of Mavic Crossmax SLR's which were just as light, slightly stiffer spokes but pretty narrow and fragile enough that I bent the rim. (However I have replaced said rim and would now like to sell these!)

MIKE


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> Shimano XT 11 Speed cassette requires no conversion from 10 Speed driver.
> 
> I ride these wheels. XL, stumpjumper Fsr 29. I weigh ~210 + gear. They are a little flexy, I imagine from the narrow gauge spokes and low spoke count. But I love them!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I'd need to do a free hub conversion due to the fact that Roval only ships with the XD1 set up now.

I'm currently about 165 before getting geared up, so assuming 180 or so ready to ride. I was a little concerned about the low (and thin) spoke count, but also know that I have found the ENVE wheels that I've ridden (laced to I9 hubs and J bend spokes) abusively stiff. I'm wondering if these would be the happy medium I'm looking for, or if I'd be better off getting my King hubs laced up to some NOX rims... Thinking I'll give these a shot, as a new wheel set will still be cheaper than getting new ones laced to my hubs, AND leave me with a spare wheelset.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

On sale at Specialized.com!!


----------



## nutfluff (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Joe. Do the Control 29 Carbon's offer the spoke plugs to replace the tape for tubeless like the Fattie's? 

Also, would you recommend the Control's over the Fattie's for XC with some trail? I don't jump my bike but like to descend tech while pushing the pace uphill. I am currently on WTB i23's and looking to shave weight while I jump into carbon. 

Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@nutfluff- the plugs only work with the wider Traverse rims. On the narrower rims, there isn't a big flat sesction in the rim bed that is necessary to get good sealing with the plug system. Plus, with the narrower widths the weight of the strips is not a large, so the savings from the plugs would be much less.

I'd go for the Traverse wheels. I really like the benefits of the wider rim for increased traction and weights are pretty similar across those wheels.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @StumpyXXL- For the front hub conversion you want SBC PN- S125900003. Is the rear hub 135 or 142+?


Joe, my spheshy LBS is saying that the front hub is not convertible to 20mm. This is a Roval Control alloy 29 with brown graphics and Roval labeled hubs that are three cross/axial straight pulls and was set up as OS28. I pulled the end caps and the bearings ID are definitely larger than a 15mm thru axle but I have not measured if a 20mm would fit. Should I suggest they order the part number you quoted anyway?

They said the Traverses were 20mm and suggested I get that. Would a wider Traverse wheel even work on my 2010 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29? And would it be beneficial over the Control's with most trail/AM riding I do? Thanks!


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm planning on getting some Traverse SL 29er wheels and I understand they come 142x12 with an XD driver. 

My bike is 135.. If I wanted to run 135x10 thru bolt and a Shimano free-hub can I just order all the needed DT swiss bits? Will these hubs fit standard DT end caps and free hub bodies?


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

GTR-33 said:


> I'm planning on getting some Traverse SL 29er wheels and I understand they come 142x12 with an XD driver.
> 
> My bike is 135.. If I wanted to run 135x10 thru bolt and a Shimano free-hub can I just order all the needed DT swiss bits? Will these hubs fit standard DT end caps and free hub bodies?


Yes, you could. Running this on my XC bike.


----------



## sjbadham (Mar 3, 2012)

GTR-33 said:


> I'm planning on getting some Traverse SL 29er wheels and I understand they come 142x12 with an XD driver.
> 
> My bike is 135.. If I wanted to run 135x10 thru bolt and a Shimano free-hub can I just order all the needed DT swiss bits? Will these hubs fit standard DT end caps and free hub bodies?


I have a nearly identical question. I'm currently riding a Niner Jet 9 RDO with a 10-speed SRAMM XX groupset and Mavic C29ssmax wheels (135mm QR). I saw the Roval Control SL 29 wheelset is on sale and that piqued my interest. The problems I see (or think I see), however, are that this specific wheelset comes equipped with only 142mm end caps and a SRAM XX1 11-speed freehub. The end cap problem is (I think) easily solvable with the appropriate 135mm QR end caps from DT Swiss, but is it possible to put my existing 10-speed SRAM XX free hub on the rear Control SL (i.e., after removing the XX1 free hub) to make them 10-speed compatible? After some pretty exhaustive searching in these forums and elsewhere, I've yet to find a definitive answer to this question. Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are the $600 roval traverse wheels on the specialized website the same that come stock on the 2016 camber carbon comp? Details on the rear hub on the camber carbon comp?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@StumpyXXL- apologies, I thought you were talking about Control Carbon wheels. The older alloy version is a different front hub that doesn’t work with 20MM front axle. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Traverse wheels will work on your Epic- we’ve been riding them with 2.3 tires on the current generation Epic with no problems. If you are doing mostly trail riding, they will be great for the added traction you can get from the wider rim.

@GTR-33- just like VII says, order away. The DT parts are compatible.

@sjbadham- Control SL’s are 10spd compatible. You won’t be able to use the freehub body from your Mavic wheels- you will need a DT 240/350 based Shimano 10spd FHB and the appropriate end caps.

@stygz1- they are not. Comp models use the same rim, with SBC branded hubs that are not convertible and are machine built with J-bend spokes. Roval AM alloy wheels have Roval branded hubs with DT internals on the rear and are handbuilt with straight pull spokes.


----------



## sjbadham (Mar 3, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @sjbadham- Control SL's are 10spd compatible. You won't be able to use the freehub body from your Mavic wheels- you will need a DT 240/350 based Shimano 10spd FHB and the appropriate end caps.


Thanks, Joe. I understand now that the key to making this conversion work is to recognize that it's all dependent upon getting the appropriate parts to mate to the DT Swiss 240 hub (which is the heart of the Roval Control SL wheel), no matter what rear spacing and axle type you're attempting to convert to. If it helps anyone else, the parts you'll need to convert the Control SL 29 rear wheel from its stock condition of SRAM XX1 11-speed with 142mm spacing to SRAM/Shimano 10-speed with 135mm spacing are:

1) "5/135 mm ratchet Shimano rotor end caps"; DT Swiss part number HWGXXX0001528S
2) "DT Swiss Freehub Body, Shimano 10 - 11 Speed Mountain"; DT Swiss part number HWRAAX00N1074S

Cheers.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Regarding Roval Control Carbon Sl MTB wheels. (in particular the last gen, that still have beadhooks, although I think the same applies to current gen as I have a set of those too and had similar issues).

OK, so I ran into a similar issue that others have reported. That is the inability to get 1 speed road cassettes working on these when putting an 11 speed DT freehub on. The cassette binds against the hub shell (ultegra cassette) when tightened in a bike.

But, I was able to swap on an 11 speed freehub from a roval SCS rear wheel (the orange 11 speed freehub) and it worked fine (albeit with the funky spacing of SCS). This is going on a crux, 135mm QR rear, so it would be OK like that, since I have a der hanger for it.

But, I'm curious if you could get one of the freehubs from a Roval CLX40 disc (non scs hub) and just use that? I think it would work as well. Those orange freehubs must have a bit more offset to clear the hub flanges, because the CLX40 disc hub is very similar design on the drive side flange to the Control SL 29 hubs.

Thoughts?

Backup is to try some thin shims until I get it to work. Back up, backup is get a DT center lock "road" 240 and lace it into the rim.


----------



## StumpyXXL (Mar 16, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> @StumpyXXL- apologies, I thought you were talking about Control Carbon wheels. The older alloy version is a different front hub that doesn't work with 20MM front axle. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Traverse wheels will work on your Epic- we've been riding them with 2.3 tires on the current generation Epic with no problems. If you are doing mostly trail riding, they will be great for the added traction you can get from the wider rim.


Yeah they are the alloy Controls. After the excitement wore off these are way too narrow for my style of riding. I have a 2010 Stumpy FSR XXL Comp 29 and the OEM DT branded rims are wider than the controls.

I just placed an order for the alloy Traverse Fattie 29 wheels after talking with my LBC. My ride weight is 220lbs so the 240lb weight limit of the carbons worry me as well as putting that much money into a 6 year old bike.

Only bummed the alloys have a 24t pawl hub and not a ratchet I could upgrade to 36 or 54 POE. Is there also a way to purchase the red decals on the carbon traverse SL's?


----------



## Slowly Cooked (Mar 17, 2016)

*Roval Control SL 29 2012?*

Cooeee, Hello Roval Joe. Your efforts on this thread are appreciated.

I have some Roval Control SL 29 wheels, MY2012 (I think??) with carbon front hub and 32 spoke count.
I need some 15mm end caps for the front wheel and looking at the 'Roval Service Kit PDF' it says my hub is the LFM11 and I need the S125900010 15mm end caps.

The hub pictured in the PDF appears to have a lower spoke count ?? So not sure if the PDF is correct or I am making a mistake somewhere?

I've also been told that the S125900010 end caps are no longer available (I'm in the UK.) Having a quick browse here seems to suggest this isn't going to be straightforward. :0( 
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@briscoelab- officially, 11spd road cassettes are not compatible with the MTB hubshells. I’ve heard reports of a few riders getting them to work, like with your SCS FHB, but the clearance with the shell and the largest cog is so minimal we can’t recommend it.

@StumpyXXL- those decals are available as a service part, but the rim shape is a bit different between the carbon rims and the alloy ones you have. You could probably get them to work, but it would involve some cutting and modification. 

@Slowly Cooked- the part number you referenced is indeed correct. The stock issue is not something I can help with unfortunately. I check inventory in USA and it looks like they are out of stock as well. Maybe you could find something second hand? Sorry I can’t be of more help on that one.


----------



## bellmtn (Jan 16, 2016)

Joe Do you have any information on those ROVAL 29 alloy boost wheels. When available? Are the conversion kits available yet?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@bellmtn- wheels are producing in April- should be in dealers by May. Conversion kit just shipped last week, so those should be at dealers by early April.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Received my Traverse Fattie SLs last night, and slapped them together with some new tires. Took the old wheel set (minus cassette and rotors) down to the LBS to use their scale and see what type of weight savings I managed to eke out; SL's are 340 +/- grams lighter for the wheel set using brand new versions of the same tire (Bontrager XR4/XR3 Team Issue). Old wheel set consisted of WTB i25 KOMs laced to CK 32 hole hubs, using DT double butted spokes. Get to go test these out in just a few moments and see what they're like on the trail.


----------



## gigrob (Sep 10, 2015)

Joe, Question about the Hi LO hubs on the 6 fattie comp aluminum. I apologize if this was covered and I missed it but my eyes are starting to cross going over all these pages.
I'm just looking to see what internals are on these hubs. Are they DT Swiss? and if so, which ones. I'm trying to find service info on these but having a hard time. 
Thanks!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Joe,

My new bike has a boost rear and non boost front. My LBS told me I couldn't order a pair like that. True?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@gigrob- the SBC comp bikes use a wheel built with a Roval rim and a SBC hub. Not technically a "Roval" wheel, so no DT internals on these. I can help with PN's or specs for service- what are you after specifically?

@BeanMan- True. We offer wheelsets in boost or non-boost. Best bet would be to get the non-boost set and buy a set of our adapters to run the rear wheel boost. These kits will be available in April.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

No to adapters, seems simple enough to have different front and rears. I guess I'll go with the local wheel specialist and have him make up some Derby's for me.


----------



## gigrob (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks Joe. I was looking specifically for a maintenance schedule and maybe a diagram as to how to disassemble them for service.


----------



## sjbadham (Mar 3, 2012)

sjbadham said:


> Originally Posted by Roval Joe:
> "@sjbadham- Control SL's are 10spd compatible. You won't be able to use the freehub body from your Mavic wheels- you will need a DT 240/350 based Shimano 10spd FHB and the appropriate end caps."
> 
> Thanks, Joe. I understand now that the key to making this conversion work is to recognize that it's all dependent upon getting the appropriate parts to mate to the DT Swiss 240 hub (which is the heart of the Roval Control SL wheel), no matter what rear spacing and axle type you're attempting to convert to. If it helps anyone else, the parts you'll need to convert the Control SL 29 rear wheel from its stock condition of SRAM XX1 11-speed with 142mm spacing to SRAM/Shimano 10-speed with 135mm spacing are:
> ...


Just a quick update -- I received my Roval Control SL 29 wheel set from Specialized a couple days ago and to my surprise, the rear wheel came stock with 135mm x 10mm QR end caps installed (plus 142mm x 12mm end caps in the accessories bag). It also came stock with a 10-speed compatible freehub body (for Shimano/SRAM cassettes), as opposed to the 11-speed freehub body claimed on the Specialized website (are these just the same thing?). The front wheel came stock with 28mm end caps -- i.e., the ones that use a standard 100mm x 9mm QR (but with the larger, 28mm contact area between the hub and the fork). The accessories bag also included 100mm x 15mm thru axle end caps for the front wheel. So in summation, the front wheel is equipped for 100mm x 28mm/9mm QR and 100mm x 15mm thru axle options, and the rear wheel is equipped for 135mm x 10mm QR and 142mm x 12mm thru axle options right out of the box. At least, that's what I received (plus two tubeless valve stems and 100mm x 5mm and 135mm x 5mm QR skewers for front and back, respectively).

Although the front wheel end caps were more or less what I was expecting based on the Specialized website (i.e., "15mm thru-axle and 28mm QR end cap options included"), the rear wheel components were a complete surprise, as I expected to receive only 142mm x 12mm end caps and only an 11-speed free hub body. As a preemptive move, I purchased the 135mm x 10mm end caps and a 10-speed mountain freehub body from DT Swiss separately and on Roval Joe's advice, but it turns out this wasn't necessary as the wheels already came with them. I was able to put a SRAM XX 10-speed cassette on the stock freehub body without any spacers and without adjusting my derailleur, which suggests to me that this is a bonafide 10-speed mountain freehub, and not an 11-speed freehub body as indicated on the Specialized website. I also measured the stock freehub body with microcalipers against the 10-speed DT Swiss mountain freehub I bought separately and the dimensions are the same between the two, so I'm confused as to how Specialized distinguishes between an "11-speed" freehub body and a "10-speed" freehub body. Perhaps I'm confused (entirely possible), but isn't the Shimano/SRAM 11-speed mountain freehub body supposed to be wider than the 10-speed version, hence the need for a spacer if you want to use a 10-speed cassette on the 11-speed freehub?

In any case, although there are probably aspects to the standardization of wheels/free hubs/end caps/etc. that I don't understand, I think Specialized (and other bike manufacturers) seem to be doing a pretty crummy job of clarifying what you're actually getting when you place an order on their websites (really, this stuff shouldn't be that difficult to explain). Their product descriptions could use the help of a competent copy editor who knows a thing or two about bikes and who could more adequately clarify what you're getting. Big thanks to Roval Joe for taking the time to help sort this out for us. The wheels look and feel awesome, but sheesh... the Specialized marketing team seems like it could use some help.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @briscoelab- officially, 11spd road cassettes are not compatible with the MTB hubshells. I've heard reports of a few riders getting them to work, like with your SCS FHB, but the clearance with the shell and the largest cog is so minimal we can't recommend it.
> 
> @StumpyXXL- those decals are available as a service part, but the rim shape is a bit different between the carbon rims and the alloy ones you have. You could probably get them to work, but it would involve some cutting and modification.
> 
> @Slowly Cooked- the part number you referenced is indeed correct. The stock issue is not something I can help with unfortunately. I check inventory in USA and it looks like they are out of stock as well. Maybe you could find something second hand? Sorry I can't be of more help on that one.


Thanks for the info Joe. Can you look up the orange, non scs, 11 speed freehub body and end cap part number for me? I would like to have my LBS order them for me, but it would be a lot easier if I could just let them know the parts.

Also, for a current gen (no bead hook) control sl will there be end cap adapters to make them work with boost forks? Are these going to be the adapters you mentioned available in April?

Thanks for all the help! It's great to have you available to answer our dumb questions


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

ROVAL JOE:

I have 2 questions regarding my Roval traverse fattie 29 alloy wheelset (the original version that was released i believe in 2014/15):

1. Does the front hub (currently set at 15mm TA) have the ability to be changed to a 20mm TA?

2. The rear hub assembly has started to develop some lateral play, the cassette can be moved inboard/outboard by about 3 mm with no tools, just by hand. Is there a video tutorial I can reference in dissassembing the rear hub so that I can identify the culprit and get it to be tight/smooth rear hub again?


Thanks Roval Joe.,


----------



## faip22thedoc (Oct 18, 2012)

Roval Joe:

I have a set of last years roval fattie carbon 650B with 142 spacing. I'm building up a new bike with boost spacing front and rear. Somewhere I read that Roval is coming out with an adapter kit that will allow a person to run these wheels with a quick re-dish. Any idea on timeline/availability for these kits, and maybe a part number?


----------



## Tabby (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Joe. I would like to know the weight of Roval Fattie 29 wheelset . I mean what enduro comp 29 is running,not Roval traverse Fatties from Enduro elite.
Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@gigrob- bearings are 6903 (17x30x17), working on tracking down a tech doc for that hub. Please hold. 

@sjbadham- PM’d

@briscoelab- yes on the adaptors, we will have them for current generation Control SL 29 and I’ll post the PN’s when they arrive. They should be around in the next few weeks. For the FHB- I am admittedly completely off the back on the PN’s for the road specific service parts. Give me a few days to search for this, my colleague is out of town.

@ledude- can you please confirm if you have aftermarket wheels (straight pull spokes) or OE spec wheels (J-bend spokes)?

@faip22thedoc- you are correct. Kits will be in stock in a few weeks. Once they arrive to warehouses, I’ll post up all the PNs.

@Tabby- sorry, I don’t have weights for the OE wheels, only the full Roval hand built wheels.


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> @ledude- can you please confirm if you have aftermarket wheels (straight pull spokes) or OE spec wheels (J-bend spokes)?


I have J-bend spokes (OE spec??) - are you about to tell me that these are not convertible to 20mm front TA?


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 2014 Enduro Comp and have been offered the wheels from a 2014 Enduro Expert Carbon. Both 26", both OEM wheels. 
Can the XD driver be changed to a 10 speed driver on the Hi-Lo hub? (the Expert wheels have an XD driver) 
Cheers


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ledude- Most comp level SBC bikes have OE wheels that use a Roval rim, laced to SBC hubs. These are not convertible hubs. 

@Mudguard25- the wheels on the Expert bike shouldn't have a Hi-Lo hub like on the Comp bike. Should be 350 based DT, and no problem to convert to 10 spd.


----------



## boredrrX (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi @Roval Joe, thanks for hosting this useful forum. I purchased a 2015 Specialized Demo 8 650b aluminum, and it came with a set of Roval DH wheels paired with Hi Lo hubs with a 2bliss ready rim strip installed. I plan on running them set up tubeless, and was wondering which valve stems you guys have the most success with, and is sealant a necessity with all stems? Thank you in advance, cheers!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ledude and gigrob- you were asking about the SBC rear hubs. Specific to the issue of the play in the system- first thing to check would be condition of the two sealed bearings pressed into the hub shell. You can pull out the axle by loosening and removing the two lock nuts on the drive side. You will then have access to the sealed bearings. If those are rough or grindy, replacing them would be the first thing to do (I referenced the dims in my prior post). Next, re-install the FHB and axle. The NDS lock nuts are used to set the tension in the axle system. You will need some cone wrenches- hold the DS nut and tighten the inner NDS nut until there is no play and the system still spins smoothly. Lock the inner NDS nut into place with the outer nut and you should be good to go. If you have trouble the LBS should be able to replace/adjust these no problem.

@boredrrX- No problem, happy to try and help where I can. What tires are you going to run? We use our tubeless rim strip in the wheels on the Demo’s, but honestly just because it is already developed, light, and can easily function as a "standard" rimstrip as well. We don’t supply valves with the bikes because it generally pretty tough to get DH tires set up tubeless. None of the Roval valves are designed to work with that rim profile. So, I don’t have an official recommendation but I’d think sealant will be a necessity. Garage science time.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> @Mudguard25- the wheels on the Expert bike shouldn't have a Hi-Lo hub like on the Comp bike. Should be 350 based DT, and no problem to convert to 10 spd.


Ah perfect. Yeah they look like 350 Straight Pulls. So simply a matter of getting a DT Swiss 10 speed freehub, the original end caps will be fine or use the endcap that's often supplied with a new freehub?


----------



## boredrrX (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks @Roval Joe. I had a feeling this was the answer as I used a couple Easton valves I had hanging around, and while the tires (Magic Mary) seated right up and held air, air was leaking around both valves. Figured I'd ask in case you'd had some success with a particular valve but, garage science time it is!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Roval Joe,

I apologize if this has been mentioned before but a quick search didn't bring it up. I want to purchase a set of Roval Control SL 135 to use on my non-Specialized CX bike with 11speed Shimano Ultegra shifters and derailleur. I need to know the part number to get to convert the 10speed MTB freehub to 11speed road. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soihtu (Oct 16, 2015)

Roval joe,

I'm looking into getting a second hand roval control 29 wheels. It has 142+ hub and the add says it has 3 pawn internal. Is there 142+ hub with 3 pawn or specialized hi-lo hub?


----------



## faip22thedoc (Oct 18, 2012)

Any updates on the boost conversion endcaps? When can we expect them to be available to order? Hightower frame should arrive this week and trying to decide whether I need to pick up a makeshift set of spacers in the meantime.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Stonerider said:


> Roval Joe,
> 
> I apologize if this has been mentioned before but a quick search didn't bring it up. I want to purchase a set of Roval Control SL 135 to use on my non-Specialized CX bike with 11speed Shimano Ultegra shifters and derailleur. I need to know the part number to get to convert the 10speed MTB freehub to 11speed road. Thanks in advance.


Anyone else have the answer to this?


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

I have Roval Control Carbons on my MTB. They use a DT Swiss hub. The Control SL use a DT Swiss 240 hub, or at least the internals. In my case, I just bought the DT Swiss X0 driver, didn't bother with the Specialized part number. I am not a roadie, so I have no idea if this will help or not. You may want look at DT Swiss website, to see what works on a DT Swiss 240.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

It technically can't be done. Several people (including myself) have asked this question. I've even tried it and it won't work with a Shimano 11 cassette. 

It will work with a DT 11 speed road freehub body and a SRAM 1170 (Red cassettes will not work). I have this currently working with an 1170 11-28 cassette. 

Oother options are to use a Edco monoblock conversion cassette on a 10 speed freehub OR an Wheels Mfg 11 speed conversion cassette.


----------



## shearinphotos27.5 (Sep 8, 2015)

Roval Joe,

Really appreciate you setting up this thread. Got a quick question whenever you have a moment to answer..

I've got a 2016 Stumpjumper FSR Comp. As you may know, this comes stock with a SRAM 2x10 setup. I'm wanting to convert to 11spd soon and will probably go with a SRAM 11spd setup. I know I could do Shimano XT or XTR with the existing freehub body but from what I've read I'd have to get an XD Driver freehub to do any SRAM 11spd. For one, is this true? and If I do need to get an XD driver freehub, is there one that you recommend for the roval wheels I have?

I had been referencing this article- 
Mechanics Quick Question Thread [Ask Questions Here] - Page 1061 - Pinkbike Forum

Thanks!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

briscoelab said:


> It technically can't be done. Several people (including myself) have asked this question. I've even tried it and it won't work with a Shimano 11 cassette.
> 
> It will work with a DT 11 speed road freehub body and a SRAM 1170 (Red cassettes will not work). I have this currently working with an 1170 11-28 cassette.
> 
> Oother options are to use a Edco monoblock conversion cassette on a 10 speed freehub OR an Wheels Mfg 11 speed conversion cassette.


Thanks so much for the information. I guess I should just buy some LB carbon rims and have them laced up to a 11 speed road hub. I was hoping there would be an easy route to convert the sweet Carbon Control SL wheels for CX use.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I need some advice. The wheelset is a 2014 Roval Traverse SL Carbon 29er with Roval/DT Swiss hubs and I would like to know exactly which bearing extractor and press adapters I would need to purchase to replace the bearings in the front and rear hubs? Would the tools and bearings from wheelsmfg.com work the best, if so can someone tell me exactly which extractor and individual press adapters and bearings that I need? Other than an extractor, press, and press adapters, do I need any other tools? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stonerider said:


> Thanks so much for the information. I guess I should just buy some LB carbon rims and have them laced up to a 11 speed road hub. I was hoping there would be an easy route to convert the sweet Carbon Control SL wheels for CX use.


For my CX build, I had my LB rims laced to DT 350 hubs (same basic design), I had the standard MTB 10 speed freehub and used a Shimano MTB 11 speed 11-40 Cassette with my 1X11. My CX frame was designed for and accepted disc hubs and 135 OLD, so my MTB wheels worked perfectly, as did the 11-40 1X11 set up.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, apologies for the delay but it was vacation time!

@Mudguard25- your NDS endcap will be the same but the DS endcap is different between the XD and Shimano FHB. If you are ordering this from DT or SBC the DS end cap is generally included.

@boredrrX- we all run tubes with those rims. Good luck!

@stonerider – looks like you got the answer. The MTB hubshell design has some clearance issues with the 11 spd road cassette. 

@Soihtu- these are likely wheels that were taken off a complete bike. There are wheels out there with Roval Control alloy rims that have hi-low hubs and DT 360 based 3 pawl in 142+. If the wheel has j-bend spokes, it is a hi-lo hub. If it has straight pull spokes, it is a DT 360 based hub.

@faip22thedoc- my latest info is that they will arrive on 4/19. Should be available for shops to order a few days after that- they generally need a day or two to process everything once it arrive at the warehouse. I’ll post up the PN’s as soon as they hit.

@shearinphotos27.5- no problem! The Comp level SBC bikes use wheels with a Roval rim, but without the easily convertible Roval/DT based rear hubs. We are in the process of getting a replacement FHB set up but they are not available quite yet. So if you are looking to go 1x11 immediately, you will need to go with a shimano drivetrain, or get a new rear hub / wheel.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Are the Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29" available in 100 / 142 as well as boost sizes or is there only one 29er size that adapts between both setups? LBS has a set in boost and wasn't sure if they would fit to my older frame...


----------



## DB-Photo (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Roval Joe,

i got a 2016 29" Stumpjumper FSR Comp with the (non Traverse) Roval wheels.
Was wondering how much they weigh.. can't find any informations on this.. there are some (forum) infos about the traverse one though..

Thanks for all the useful infos in here!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@A.Christopher- you are on the right track with the press, press adapters, and pullers. I haven't used the wheelsmfg kit but it looks pretty nice. Here are the bearings that are in your wheels for reference- front hub uses a 6804 and a 6805. Rear hub uses a 6902.

@-Todd- 100/142 are readily available in Traverse SL 29. The 148 rear wheel won't fit in a non-boost frame.

@DB-Photo- Sorry, I don't keep track of the weights for the OE wheels with the SBC hubs. The Roval Traverse 29 fatties are 1770 grams with no rimstrips/axles- so the wheels you have will likely be a bit heavier due to the different hubs and spokes.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Roval Joe said:


> @A.Christopher- you are on the right track with the press, press adapters, and pullers. I haven't used the wheelsmfg kit but it looks pretty nice. Here are the bearings that are in your wheels for reference- front hub uses a 6804 and a 6805. Rear hub uses a 6902.


Thanks Roval Joe!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried these valves or kits? Cool or interesting to anyone?

milKit.bike


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Roval Joe

Thanks for answering my earlier question, I will look into rebuilding the rear.

Another question for you, I just picked up a set of new takeoff alloy 29 fatties with dt360 rear hub internals, it came with a xd driver. I want to get a standard 10 speed free hub body instead....Can I use a dt 240 free hub body? If not what other free hub body can I use? I would also need a 142 end cap adapter with the freehub, is there a kit available (got a part # for me)?

Thanks again for saving us all a lot of time with your answers.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ledude- those have DT's pawl system hubs, so the 240 FHB won't work. Since you say "takeoff" I assume they are from a SBC bike. If so, be aware you have a 142+ hub, so it will only work on a SBC frame. You'd need a 10 spd FHB that is DT 360 based and a 142+ right side endcap. SBC PN S155900001.


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> @ledude- those have DT's pawl system hubs, so the 240 FHB won't work. Since you say "takeoff" I assume they are from a SBC bike. If so, be aware you have a 142+ hub, so it will only work on a SBC frame. You'd need a 10 spd FHB that is DT 360 based and a 142+ right side endcap. SBC PN S155900001.


Roval Joe,

Does that part # include the freehub and 142 end cap? I ask becuase I've done a search for the dt360 freehub body and cant find it anywhere on the web.

Or can i simply get a 12x142 3 pawl freehub body kit from BTI

BTI | DT-Swiss Freehub body, S 8-10sp - 3-pawl 12x142 TA

OR will this work?

New DT Swiss 10 11 Speed 3 Pawl Freehub Body for 12 x 142mm 1900 370 Hub Wheels | eBay

might be helpful to have a DT Swiss part number as the SBC stuff seems to be out of stock all the time.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey- the PN I supplied includes a 142+ endcap. I'm thinking you have a 142+ hub, but would be good to confirm. It should say on the hub decal. Are you putting the wheels on a SBC bike? 

Also- both links you sent will work for the FHB, but will have a 142 endcap, not a 142+.


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey- the PN I supplied includes a 142+ endcap. I'm thinking you have a 142+ hub, but would be good to confirm. It should say on the hub decal. Are you putting the wheels on a SBC bike?
> 
> Also- both links you sent will work for the FHB, but will have a 142 endcap, not a 142+.


The wheels are not going on a 142+ SBC bike, the hub currently is laser etched with the 142+...I'm thinking one of these kits will get the job done for me - (converting to 10 speed freehub body + regular 142 spacing) - correct?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey- officially, no. 142+ is a different, wider hubshell that only works with SBC bikes. The wider spoke stance on the hub allows for a stiffer wheel, but it requires a specific dropout and end cap that only SBC bikes have. You will likely run into clearance issues with the chain in the smallest gear running into the inside of your frame dropout.


----------



## Plusforever (Oct 5, 2015)

-Todd- said:


> Are the Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29" available in 100 / 142 as well as boost sizes or is there only one 29er size that adapts between both setups? LBS has a set in boost and wasn't sure if they would fit to my older frame...


Unless I'm reading your post incorrectly you are saying that your LBS has Specialized 29er wheels in a boost configuration in stock. I do not think that is correct. The only Boost wheelset that I know of is 650B from Specialized. If there is something new available, 29er Boost 110/148 wheels, I would be excited to know that especially in the SL flavor.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Roval Joe,

Did all my research on wide carbon rims and about to pull the trigger on the Traverse 650 carbon rims only to realized the black decals are the only option. :madman: 

Do you know if the other colors be available soon and if not, are different colored decals available for purchase separately from SBC? Sorry to go all color crazy on you. Thanks


----------



## BKO (Feb 9, 2015)

Roval joe- do you know when the current sale is good til? Real close to pulling the trigger on a set. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

TanMan said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> Did all my research on wide carbon rims and about to pull the trigger on the Traverse 650 carbon rims only to realized the black decals are the only option. :madman:
> 
> Do you know if the other colors be available soon and if not, are different colored decals available for purchase separately from SBC? Sorry to go all color crazy on you. Thanks


Ok, silly me and while answering my own question, hope this helps some one else; From further reads from nsmb.com and a YouTube vid, the Fatties are shipped with a decal set of multiple colors. You choose the right color right out the box (makes it that much more awesome). So my excuse for delaying the purchase is no longer valid, pulled the trigger this evening. Can't wait for the wheel set to arrive!!


----------



## akr2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Roval Joe- I have a Roval Control SL 29 wheelset (2013/2014) and am in need of endcaps (135mm, standrad quick release, XD driver compatible). Any chance you could help me out with part numbers so I can have my local shop order them form me.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

TanMan, the set of Traverse Fattie SLs that I ordered a few weeks ago came with blue, red and yellow/green graphics for each wheel.


----------



## TanMan (Aug 31, 2014)

silent713 said:


> TanMan, the set of Traverse Fattie SLs that I ordered a few weeks ago came with blue, red and yellow/green graphics for each wheel.


Silent713, thank you for the info. I realized this last night (see post above) from a NSMB review of the Fatties and went ahead and ordered it online. Can't freaking wait for them to ship!


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

Debating what wheelset to buy. Can't make up my mind between SL 29 Carbon Fatties or Industry 9 enduro wheel set.


----------



## iheartoregon (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had Carbon Roval Controls on my mtb for a couple years and love em. I was wanting to get a set for my cx/road bike. I have seen people use a dt 11spd freehub so that shouldn't be an issue. What I was concerned with was the max psi rating on the rim. Would it hold up to 80psi with road tires installed?


----------



## its.efin (Feb 19, 2015)

I need to true and tension my wheels. What is the spoke tension for the 650b roval traverse fattie sl wheelset? kgf of drive, non-drive, front and rear?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Plusforever said:


> Unless I'm reading your post incorrectly you are saying that your LBS has Specialized 29er wheels in a boost configuration in stock. I do not think that is correct. The only Boost wheelset that I know of is 650B from Specialized. If there is something new available, 29er Boost 110/148 wheels, I would be excited to know that especially in the SL flavor.


They were Boost sized 29er Traverse SL's... Fit into the 6Fattie nicely using a 2.3" Purg.


----------



## Plusforever (Oct 5, 2015)

-Todd- said:


> They were Boost sized 29er Traverse SL's... Fit into the 6Fattie nicely using a 2.3" Purg.


How much were they? Any pics? Never heard of these in Boost spacing. Shop name?

From the Specialized Web site. 142 only.

Rear Hub: CNC machined alloy body, high quality DT 350 internals and 54t quick engagement ratchet system cassette, includes SRAM XX1 11-speed freehub and 142 end caps
Includes 142 drive-side end cap for 10-speed freehub body-freehub sold separately


----------



## shearinphotos27.5 (Sep 8, 2015)

Roval Joe,

Quick question whenever you get a moment to answer. I have a 2016 Stumpjumper 650b Comp with the Roval 29mm rims. I saw the 6Fattie uses the same rims. I'm wondering if you might know what the max tire width I could run on my regular stumpjumper without any rubbing on my fork or rear triangle? I understand I might have some chain rub against the tire but I can place my chainring out a little further if necessary to accommodate a wider tire size. Rode a 27.5+ my friend had rented over the weekend in Dupont and I gotta say it felt like a monster truck. haha.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@tanman- sorry for the delay but looks like you have it sorted out!

@BKO- I believe the last day was 4/17

@akr2- For SBC parts- S2030015 (NDS endcap), S132100003 (DS end cap plus XD driver). DT PN for just endcaps (DS and NDS) HWGXXX00S3115S

@its.efin- target tension is 1100N, plus/minus 100N across the board on Roval MTB wheels

@zebt66- shameless plug- but if you are on the fence, everything else being equal, the Fatties have a pretty killer warranty and crash replacement policy. Nice for peace of mind when you are shelling out for a carbon wheelset.

@plusforever- soon!

@shearinphotos27.5- it will vary by tire manufacturer, but I’d say you are going to max out around a 2.5 on the current 650b frame. The SBC 27.5+ bikes have a drastically different rear tri than the standard 650b, so getting the plus tires to fit in there will be pretty much impossible.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @zebt66- shameless plug- but if you are on the fence, everything else being equal, the Fatties have a pretty killer warranty and crash replacement policy. Nice for peace of mind when you are shelling out for a carbon wheelset.


This is exactly why I went ahead and pulled the trigger on mine. I had ridden ENVEs before, and found them too stiff. I know that probably sounds ridiculous, but they were. Regardless, the Roval deal is too good to pass up when you consider the crash replacement deal.


----------



## Joao Pardal Costa (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Roval joe,

I bought a roval control sl 2016 (15mm and 142 xd) and would like to know what are the bearing size.

Thank you


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Joao Pardal Costa- front hub uses QTY 6803 17x26x5mm bearings. rear hub uses QTY 2 6902 15x28x7mm bearings.


----------



## k-addicted (Aug 1, 2011)

@rovaljoe. I was curious about the traverse fattie SL crash replacement policy? I experienced a rim failure this weekend. It was very surprising how light a hit caused the failure. I've seen a few fail and they were significant casings and the rim blew apart. Mine is just cracked laterally with no sidewall damage. 

I brought it to my dealer hoping for a warranty but thinking a 125.00$ replacement rim was worst case scenario. All the reviews I read stated that as the crash replacement policy. The dealer told me it would be 350.00$ for rim and rebuild at specialized plus shipping. Assuming the rim is 125.00$ 225.00$ sound like a lot for spoke,nipples and rebuild? 

I'm curious if 125.00$ is indeed the price for a replacement rim and can I have one shipped and built by a builder of my choice? Additionally, are cracked rims ever considered for warranty? Thank you for your attention on this.


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Roval Traverse EL 29 front end caps*

Roval Joe-

Hoping you can help with some part numbers for 15 mm thru axle end caps for my front hub. I think the wheels were probably 2011 or 2012 models. I actually have another set of the same wheels in use with a 15 mm thru axle fork, so I know that the end caps were available. I bought another used set of those same wheels, but the front only came with the 28 mm QR caps, and I want to use it on a thru axle bike. My LBS (a Specialized dealer) says they've been having problems getting an answer from Specialized on this. Any thoughts?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Plusforever said:


> How much were they? Any pics? Never heard of these in Boost spacing. Shop name?
> 
> From the Specialized Web site. 142 only.
> 
> ...


PM Sent...


----------



## Khuancc (May 29, 2013)

Hi Joe,

I'm using a old (I think is 2012) Control SL Carbon 26". May I check if schwalbe Kojak 1.35" fits the wheels? In my country, 2.0" version of the Kojak is not available. Else, what is the thinnest tires the wheels can take? Thanks.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Joe,

I have the following: 2015 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon World Cup 29

Specialized product number: 90315-3403

Stock, it has the Roval Control Carbon 29 142+ wheels.

For race-day use, I got a set of Roval Control SL 29 142+ wheels and it didn't come with the DT Swiss 142+ Freehub body (but the dt swiss hub has "142+" printed on it), so I took the freehub body from the stock Roval Control Carbon 29 142+ and used it in my race-day Roval Control SL 142+ wheels. My LBS ordered a freehub body for the Control Carbons but I want to double check that I got the correct freehub body:

Is HWYAAM00S3909S ("ROTOR KIT ASRAM XD 142 SA12 3P B KL_M") the correct freehub body and end cap for both the Roval Control Carbon 29 142+ and the Roval Control SL 29 142+? I believe that both wheelsets are 2015 models.

I've spent about half an hour searching this website and the internet and I'm a bit concerned because the end cap and the freehub body I got from the LBS with the above product code both only say "XD Compatible" and does not say "142+". I've read in another thread that there are some end caps that say "142+".

I would check my SLs to visually check myself, but my bike is now at the LBS to get the Brain fork and shocks sent in for servicing.

Much thanks in advance!

Spesh-fanboy


----------



## RunsOnBeer (May 3, 2016)

Roval Joe,

I have a Traverse SL Fattie 142+ wheelset on the way for my Stumpy. As I am interested in a future upgrade to a Rockshox Lyrik up front, can you tell me if the Roval front hub is compatible with the Rockshox Torque Caps?

I see Curtis Keene and Jared Graves running the Rovals with a Lyrik, are they using the Torque Caps?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@runsonbeer- yes they are compatible/available. Same as what Graves and Keene are runnings. SBC PN- S165900016 and S165900017

@k-addicted- PM’d

@bde1024- PN’s should be S2030050 and S115900005

@Khuancc- are you using these as road style wheels? I think you could get away with the 1.35 if that is the case.

@ pegleg81- you ordered the correct FHB, but that PN comes with a 142 endcap. You will need another 142+ drive side endcap as well. You can just change the endcap over when you change wheels so you don’t have to adjust your derailleur. PN is S145900003.


----------



## stmarti (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a roval control trail 29er alu wheelset (came on 2013 sj fsr expert).

The wheel come with the 23mm brown roval rim strip. I want to replace the rim strip with a self adhesive rim tape.

What is the recommended rim tape width for my wheel?

Thank you for any help.

(I fight the brown rim strip from the beginning. It moves, glued on the tire's edge by the sealant (!), not seals on the valve, sealant coming out on spokes.)


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

stmarti said:


> I have a roval control trail 29er alu wheelset (came on 2013 sj fsr expert).
> 
> The wheel come with the 23mm brown roval rim strip. I want to replace the rim strip with a self adhesive rim tape.
> 
> ...


Go to Home Depot and buy Gorilla Tape. Just make sure to get the proper width.

Sounds like you got air under the tape somewhere. So you need to take all the brown tape off and replace it with new tape as suggested above OR you can order the spoke plugs and go without tape all together.


----------



## stmarti (Apr 17, 2007)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> Just make sure to get the proper width.


That was my question, what is the correct width?


----------



## Muevete (Nov 19, 2015)

142+ compatibility? 2016 specialized enduro comp 29 "alloy version" question for anybody that might be in the know...will it fit 142+?

Website doesn't specify hub size for the comp, carbon enduro's show 142+ but im not sure if they share the same swing arm. Plan on calling Specialized but my vampire hours don't jibe with the business hrs. so thanks to anybody that can help answer this for me. ​


----------



## faip22thedoc (Oct 18, 2012)

Any news on the boost endcaps for roval fattie carbon wheels? Was thinking they were going to be out on the 19th of last month?


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> Has anyone tried these valves or kits? Cool or interesting to anyone?
> 
> milKit.bike


Yes (on stock Roval Traverse AL 26" rims on an Enduro Expert Evo FWIW). Those things are awesome!! Highly recommended! Makes tubeless waaaay less of a pain in the ass/less messy.


----------



## Endu1234 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, wich is the weight in gr of the Roval 29" wheels that is mounted in tne Enduro 29" Comp!?

And if you could tell me plz the Spokes lenght. Or maybe you have any dayashit to inow the bearings and type of hubs. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@stmarti- ideally 23mm

@muevete- yes, 142+ is no problem on that frame

@faip22thedoc-sorry for the delay- these go live on Monday, so your local dealer should be able to order then.

@Endu1234- sorry, we don’t track weights for the wheels with the Roval extrusions laced to SBC hubs. If you know what model year your bike is, I can try to find out the spoke lengths for you.


----------



## Endu1234 (Mar 14, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @stmarti- ideally 23mm
> 
> @muevete- yes, 142+ is no problem on that frame
> 
> ...


Yes, Enduro Comp 29" 2016


----------



## kirbster50 (May 16, 2016)

Joe, just bought a set of Roval SL Traverse Carbon wheels for my 2016 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 650b bike....the wheels are an incredible upgrade. Very impressive and loved that Specialized had a spring sale on them.....will probably get another set the next time they run a sale for my other bike. You guys are making some great wheels.....keep it up!


----------



## faip22thedoc (Oct 18, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @stmarti- ideally 23mm
> 
> @muevete- yes, 142+ is no problem on that frame
> 
> ...


Joe: Any chance you have part numbers? Just called specialized with my LBS and they don't know what we're talking about...Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry if this is a question you've had thrown your way ad nauseum.

buuuut have a set of alloy rovals with the 142+ hub - I am guessing that throwing on 135mm QR end caps will still have the wider flange/etc - but would they still be usable for a singlespeed setup as 135qr?

thanks for any info!

James


----------



## curvature (Aug 23, 2014)

Quick question. I have just bought some Roval Control SL wheels that I understand are a 2014 model.

They are currently set up QR but I want to change them to 142 x12mm rear and 15mm through axle front.

Do both wheels use the DT Swiss adaptors?


----------



## greasespot (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a set of Roval Transverse. I need to replace the bearings in them and want to do it myself. Now everything I have found is that there is just a cap on the outside of the hub that you pop off to start the access. 

Now I do not want to break them but does anyone have a link or a blown up parts picture of them. I have scoured the Internet and cannot find a parts picture. 


Thanks

Christine


----------



## Movemint (Aug 16, 2006)

How about boost front wheel to 100x15 thru axle? I want to try my 6Fattie wheel from SJ Carbon Expert on my 29er. There is plenty of clearance in the fork.

Any way to make the boost front wheel work for 100x15 or QR spacing?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^Nope. You can go fwd to boost, with a 100x15, but you can't go backwards.


----------



## Movemint (Aug 16, 2006)

-Todd- said:


> ^^^Nope. You can go fwd to boost, with a 100x15, but you can't go backwards.


Is the hub shell too wide?

Are end caps available for the non-boost hubs that would make it work?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Kirbster50- thanks! glad you like ‘em!

@Faip22thedoc- For Control SL 29 - 30017-1110, For Control SL 29 142+ - 30017-1115, For Traverse/SL/Control Carbon- 30017-1100, For Traverse/SL/Control Carbon 142+ - 30017-1105. Check with your dealer for detailed compatibility info on wheel model years.

@shamrock- “officially” no. if you put 135 endcaps on a 142+ hubshell you would have a 137mm hub. 

@curvature- here are the PN’s you need. Front hub is specific to Roval. S145900001. Rear hub drive side S115900020 or DT SWISS HWA00100S2192C. NDS- SBC S115900021 or DT SWISS HWA00100S2193C

@greasespot- not sure how to post a photo on here- but your understanding is correct. Remove the end caps to get access to the bearings, then use a bearing press/arbor press to remove the bearings and press in the new ones. For reference the left side bearing is a 6804 (20x32x7), right side is 6805 (25x37x7).

@movemint- For Roval boost hubs, the extra width comes from the hubshell, not the endcaps, so getting the Boost wheels into a 100mm fork is not possible.


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Roval Joe or others:
I am looking to purchased a take-off Roval Control set from a Camber Carbon Comp (2014 or 2015). How can I tell if the wheelset is 142 or 142+ easily prior to purchasing? I need it to fit a 135 frame, and 142+ won't work for reasons stated above. I checked out the spec pages for the camber comp for 2014 and 2015. 2014 mentions 142+ but 2015 does not. So I am not sure...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## shakatak (Dec 28, 2010)

hello, I lost the end caps on my rear roval control sl 29 wheel. I believe it is a 2015. Would regular dt swiss 142 end caps work or do I have to order directly to specialized?...thanks


----------



## k-addicted (Aug 1, 2011)

I posted here about my Roval Traverse Fattie SL 29 failure a month ago. To summarize, I was disappointed how easy the rim failed on an everyday roller and I felt the crash replacement policy was misleading. My goal was to share my real world experience with fellow readers to inform their purchase decisions. 

I've ridden Specialized bikes for 20 years and I've always experienced great customer service and warranty support. However, this experience had me frustrated. I didn't know at the time that this thread was hosted by Rovaljoe and that he was a Roval product rep. He contacted me and told me to have shop send it to the warranty center in SLC. My shop did this and a warranty replacement wheel was shipped out. Rovaljoe went one step further and provided me with the analysis of my rim. Turns out the carbon weave was a bit off. Rovaljoe is an amazing resource for this forum and Specialized. He restored my confidence in the brand and my wheel. I was feeling the Carbon cornering on a rail magic again yesterday!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

mucho gracias for the response Roval Joe!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@vtsteevo- if it is an OE wheelset from a 2015 comp bike, it will have a 142 SBC rear hub that is not convertible, so 142x12 only, no option to go 135 QR. 

@shakatak- if it is an aftermarket wheel, yes the DT or SBC endcaps will work. If you have an OE 142+ rear wheel the driveside endcap is different and you’d have to go through SBC. Just in case, the PN for that one is S145900003 (for XD driver) or S115900021 (Shimano FHB).


----------



## miles e (Jan 16, 2004)

Roval Joe said:


> If you know what model year your bike is, I can try to find out the spoke lengths for you.


Hi RJ, I have a 2013 Control SL wheelset and need to replace a rear non-driveside spoke. Appears to be 302mm straight pull, is that correct? TIA


----------



## TXNavy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Joe - I've got a set of the 2014's with the press in labyrinth seal and I need a new set. My local Specialized dealer is still looking via their rep after a week but no answer yet, and I haven't heard anything from e-mailing the website. Can you point me in the right direction? 

I replaced the front bearings (6803's) and the seals were a little bent when they came out (think they were already misshapen from the previous owner, who sold them noting the front was a little notchy). Put it all back together and the seals seem to be rubbing on one or both bearing since they're not flat. 

To get the seals out to try to press them flat (not ideal) I'd have to pop the bearings again so I haven't tried. If I can't get new seals then I'll give that a shot. 

Worst case though, I could run these without the labyrinth seal and they'd be no worse off than a regular DT Swiss 240S front hub, right?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@miles e- correct. Here is the PN and description: S114600030 SPK DT MY11 ROVAL REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0/1.5MM 14G 302MM BLK

@TXNavy- for sure, you can run them without the additional seal. If you do want to order replacements the PN is S145500024.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Joe,

I cracked my rear Fattie Carbon 29 wheel yesterday due to a rock strike. So I went to the dealer to see about your crash replacement. I was quoted $400. Before buying these wheels all reviews online stated a crash replacement of $125 per rim plus labor. What gives? Kind of bummed here.


----------



## dp400 (Jul 27, 2011)

Roval
I have a 2016 Stumpy Expert 650b which comes with Roval aluminum i29 rims I believe. 
I really don't know what makes a good hub or rim so my question to you is what benefits would I see in going with the Roval carbon wheel set? I'm assuming that is what the S works? 
What is your opinion on the wheel sets that came stock with my bike? 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## curvature (Aug 23, 2014)

Roval Joe - thanks for your help. 

Now have my Control SL wheels on my Ripley V1. 25.09lbs including Reverb and a mixture of 1 x 10 XT/XTR and Hope X2 brakes.


----------



## Snoboat1 (May 21, 2015)

Hi Joe,

I have a 2015 Stumpy Comp Evo 29er that I did a test going to 27.5, using the Roval Traverse Fatties wheelset that have DT Swiss 142+ hubs.. Personally I did not like the change to 27.5 so I am selling the rims and 2.8 WTB Trailblazer tires. I was told that the 142+ is Spec specific, but they fit on a Kona Process 134 standard 142 hub fine. Was that "specific" info incorrect, it seems so.
Thanks LK


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@VII- PM’d
@dp400- for the Traverse wheels we do two levels, the alloy version that is spec’d on your bike is exactly the same as the aftermarket alloy wheels we sell. So a handbuilt wheelset, DT 360 based rear hub that uses a three pawl system, DT spokes and nipples, and the nice wide rims. The SL version of the wheels goes to carbon, which will reduce weight and add stiffness, this wheel also has a DT 350 based rear hub with the star ratchet system (faster engagement), also handbuilt, with the same spokes and nipples as the set you have. Of course I’ll say both wheels are pretty rad- if you haven’t got to try carbon wheels on your bike, it is a nice upgrade. A lot of SBC dealers have demo wheels, try to track down a set to ride so you can see the difference for yourself. 

@curvature- no problem, sounds like a nice build!

@Snoboat1- Technically the 142+ wheels are only designed to work with SBC bikes. They use a wider flange stance and hubshell, and a narrower drive side end cap to make up for that extra width. SBC dropouts are designed to have clearance for this system. The wheels will fit into other 142 frames, but the chain will usually contact the inside of the dropout when the bike is in the smallest cog. It’s certainly possible that they could work on some bikes, but the official answer is 142+ is for SBC only. Good luck!


----------



## dare007 (May 22, 2009)

*Roval Control side to side play*

Hi, So I've just noticed I've got a bit of side to side movement in my rear wheel - Roval Control Carbon. Is there an easy way to tighten this up?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@dare007- your rear hub is a DT 350 based, so everything is press fit and there are no bearing "adjustments" to make. Might be time to replace your hub bearings. These are cartridge sealed bearings- your local dealer should be able to help if you don't have access to a bearing removal tool / press.


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Joe, et al, quick question, will my Roval Fattie SL 650b's fit a 2.1 tire or even 2.0 and still have a solid 'grip' when tubless on the bead?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@llbr22- you can mount a tire that narrow without an issue, but your tire profile might be less than ideal.


----------



## thevinoracer (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi roval joe,
sorry if you've answered this question a hundred times before.
I've read that many threads on loads of forums that I have no idea what to order?

I've got a roval control front wheel off a 2013 stumpy expert, I believe its the control trail alloy hub, Its got 28mm end caps and I want to convert it to 15mm.

I've found conflicting advice, do I need S125900011 or S125900010 or some other ones?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@thevinoracer- 32H hub, correct? If so should be S125900006.


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> @llbr22- you can mount a tire that narrow without an issue, but your tire profile might be less than ideal.


Understood. thanks!


----------



## thevinoracer (Jun 27, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @thevinoracer- 32H hub, correct? If so should be S125900006.


Thanks for your reply Joe,

yes 32 hole.

I've found a set here hibike.co.uk/specialized-axle-end-cap-p18e63c46bfeae149e786999a36d75917

If the picture of S125900006 is correct? it shows the O rings on the outside of the end caps, my current end caps fit over a 20mm spindle which protrudes past the bearings on either side, the O rings are inside the end caps.
Do I have to remove the spindle to fit these end caps?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Do you know if the Lindarets boostinator will work with the Travers alu wheelset 2015 model 29mm internal width

Cheers
Alan


----------



## lbowles2 (Jul 5, 2016)

I just purchased a 2015 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon with Roval Control 29 wheels with a 12x142 axle. It currently has a 2x10 setup with a SRAM PG-1050 cassette. I would like to convert to a Shimano 1x11 setup but can't find what freehub I would need to get. What freehub would I need for Shimano 11-speed and the 12x142 axle?

Thanks!


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

lbowles2 said:


> I just purchased a 2015 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon with Roval Control 29 wheels with a 12x142 axle. It currently has a 2x10 setup with a SRAM PG-1050 cassette. I would like to convert to a Shimano 1x11 setup but can't find what freehub I would need to get. What freehub would I need for Shimano 11-speed and the 12x142 axle?
> 
> Thanks!


I would confirm this over on the drive train forum, but I think for Shimano 1x11, no special freehub is required, it should just fit. SRAM 1x11 requires the XD driver.


----------



## oo.viper.oo (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello, regarding Roval Traverse Fattie 29 wheels shipped on Stumpjumper FRT Elite 29 2016
(https://www.specialized.com/cz/cs/bikes/mountain/trail/stumpjumper-fsr-elite-29/106984)

How much do they differ from the after-market Traverse Fatties?

Is it possible to get OS28 end caps for the front hub and shimano free hub for the rear?

Is the rear hub really 142+ as described in Stumpjumper's description? I find it rather suspicious that supposedly identical after-market wheels state 142 and 142+ is not available:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/roval-traverse-fattie-29/106122

Thx in advance for your clarification!


----------



## jmowatt (Jan 30, 2004)

*hey joe*

can you tell me the part numbers i need to change my 2016 29 fatties 12-142 back to 135 QR adapters from dt swiss. back wheel only. tks. jacko


----------



## Xizor1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody have an idea what are the codes for the bearings in Traverse SL Fattie 29 rear hub?


----------



## roverdoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Roval Joe, i read through many of the threads but cannot find the answer. Where to a buy the free hub for shimano 11 speed for the 650 fattie with 360 hub. SBC? Part number to ask for? I figured i would see it on the dtswiss sight but no luck and my search has not lead anywhere. thanks for your help. Dan


----------



## rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

roverdoc said:


> Roval Joe, i read through many of the threads but cannot find the answer. Where to a buy the free hub for shimano 11 speed for the 650 fattie with 360 hub. SBC? Part number to ask for? I figured i would see it on the dtswiss sight but no luck and my search has not lead anywhere. thanks for your help. Dan


An 11 speed Shimano cassette will work on the existing free hub


----------



## ultreia (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi!

I have a Roval Control 29 2013 wheelset. Very good hubs but rims and spokes need a replacement. I want to use the Mavic 819 to build a new strong training wheelset. Do you know the size of hubs ? I can´t find the specs of these hubs. I got the spoke lengths for the Control 29 rims but now I am going to use different rims. Could you help me ?

I have the ERD of the Mavic 819: 597.5.

Regards


----------



## aaronka970 (May 7, 2010)

Hey Joe,

Recently picked up what I believe are 2014ish Roval DH wheels. New take offs. 135mm hub spacing with DT 350 hub(s?)

My bike is a 2010 Enduro. Front is ready to go (20 mm axle for my Lyrik). Rear: I'm changing to 10mm RWS thru axle.

Question: This should all work correct? I read somewhere that the dish might be different because its made for a Demo 8. I'll be running a regular shimano DT free hub with an XT 9 speed rear.

thanks for your help!
Aaron


----------



## IFbiker (Jul 9, 2004)

*15mm thru axle end caps*

I am searching for the correct part number for 15mm thru axle (TA) end caps for my hub. I recently purchased the S125900010 end caps from the LBC, but they are not the correct.

I have the Roval carbon center/aluminum end hub w/ white text, 32 hole. The hub is marked with what I believe to be a date code of 101001.

I fear these may be 2010 hubs (I bought the wheelset used and I believe the hubs were laced to a newer set of rims) which I have read do not have 15mm end caps available.

What is the correct p/n for the 15mm end caps?


----------



## jtran69 (Aug 16, 2013)

*old wheelset Control E5 16.5mm width upgrade-able?*

Hi Joe,

I have an old QR wheelset Roval Control E5 16.5mm width.
Are there end cap for front 15mm?
Rear 12x142 endcap?
Will rear hub support 11speed Shimano XT cogs?

Ths in advance for your quick response!


----------



## louit32 (Jul 20, 2014)

hi joe,

I have problem with my roval control sl carbon 2015.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/wheels/roval-control-sl-29/106090

I have a lot of broken nipple.

I change my alloy nipple to steel nipple and it's worst.

I'd like to try brasse nipple.

Do you know the size of the nipple forthe wheel? I saw that it's dt prolock but I'd like to know the size (12,14mm maybe?)

also, do you hve tips for avoid this kind of problem (nipple failure)?

thanks for your help.
(sorry for my english, I'm from france)


----------



## DDsinglespeed (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi. Who makes Roval wheels and where are they from? Have you ever heard of "Dragon" carbon rims? I was told they were made in the same plant as Roval in China.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dypeterc (Nov 26, 2006)

louit32 said:


> hi joe,
> 
> I have problem with my roval control sl carbon 2015.
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/wheels/roval-control-sl-29/106090
> ...


I've noticed that water easily enters the rim through the spoke nipples from water crossings and normal washing. The water accumulates within the rim and isn't able to escape. The 2Bliss rim strip holds the water in. If you encounter a good amount of precipitation it would be worth taking the tire off and rim strip and let it air out in sun or blow out with pressurized air. This will hopefully prevent the nipples from corroding.

Joe, any insight into this as my wheels' nipples are starting to see corrosion on the anodization?


----------



## colonelkurtz13 (Aug 8, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @VII- PM'd
> @dp400- for the Traverse wheels we do two levels, the alloy version that is spec'd on your bike is exactly the same as the aftermarket alloy wheels we sell. So a handbuilt wheelset, DT 360 based rear hub that uses a three pawl system, DT spokes and nipples, and the nice wide rims. The SL version of the wheels goes to carbon, which will reduce weight and add stiffness, this wheel also has a DT 350 based rear hub with the star ratchet system (faster engagement), also handbuilt, with the same spokes and nipples as the set you have. Of course I'll say both wheels are pretty rad- if you haven't got to try carbon wheels on your bike, it is a nice upgrade. A lot of SBC dealers have demo wheels, try to track down a set to ride so you can see the difference for yourself.
> 
> @curvature- no problem, sounds like a nice build!
> ...


I have a 2012 Santa Cruz Tallboy LTC with Sram XX1 11 speed cassette (XD Driver), can I put a set of Roval Fattie SL's 142+ off of a Specialized on this bike? Please advise, seem to be so differing opinions on the thread regarding compatibility?


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

*Roval Fattie Carbon spoke length's*

Hey Joe,

I've been enjoying my Roval Fattie Carbon 650b 142 wheels for a year now. I purchased them in part because of your interaction with us on this forum. Thank you. I've put a lot of miles on them from rocky-DH gnar to aggressive trail riding. They've done a great job staying true as long as I keep them tensioned. I'm dealing with a little radial hop where I have a spoke that is spinning at the hub flange. My mechanic recommended that I rebuild the whole wheel and re-use the rim. I have two questions for you.

1. Can I re-use the rim and rebuild with the DT swiss straight pull spokes that are only double-butted and are 2mm at the nipple (vs the what I believe to be triple butted and 1.8mm of the nipple oem spokes).

2. What spoke lengths do I need?

Have a great week.
-Garrett



Roval Joe said:


> Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.
> 
> I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Phew, it’s been a while, apologies for the delay all. I think this addresses everything but if I missed anything please let me know!

@alan1- I’d recommend our Roval kit. SBC SKU 30017-1100 if you are running 135/142 wheels and SKU 30017-1105 for the 142+ version of the wheels.

@lbowles2- you can run the same FHB, no change needed.

@oo.viper.oo- those are very similar wheels to the AM version. The wheels that ship with the bikes have 142+ rear hubs and the AM versions are 135/142 spacing. We don’t offer the 142+ as an AM wheel since they only fit in SBC bikes. No issue to get a Shimano FHB and OS28 endcaps for the front hub, though they would have to be ordered separately.

@jmowatt- assuming you have a Shimano FHB. left side: SBC // S2030015, DT SWISS // HWAXXX00S1528S Right side SBC // S2030002, DT SWISS // HWAXXX00S1043S

@Xizor1- 6902 (15x28x7) and 6802 (15x24x5)

@roverdoc- if you have an existing shimano FHB, you are dialed. If you need a shimano FHB for those wheels SBC PN is S155900001.

@ultreia- our wheels are engineered as a system, so we do not publish info for individual components or recommend using individual Roval parts with other manufacturer’s components. Sorry!

@aaronka970- this should work. I’d recommend checking the dish like you mention once you get them mounted up, but that 350 rear hub can be run 135 or 142 with the proper adaptors.

@IFbiker- PM’d. Need a little more info.

@jtran69- PM’d. Need a little more info.

@louit32- sorry for the issues with your nipples. Any ideas what is happening? Are they corroding? If so SBC in France should be able to help you sort this out. The nipples used on the wheels are 2.0mm (14G) x 14mm.

@DDsinglespeed- I have not heard of dragon carbon rims. I have heard a lot of things on the ol’ internet that aren’t the most accurate. Roval wheels are hand built and assembled in Taiwan with high quality components from a variety of partners. 

@colonelkurtz13- sorry, no dice on the 142+ wheels. Those are for SBC bikes only and you will likely have chain/dropout contact in your smallest cassette cog.

@mtnbikfrut- officially, I’d recommend using the 2.0 / 1.5 / 2.0 Revolution spokes we spec in the wheels. What are your reasons for wanting to change to a different spoke? Re-using the rim should be no problem.
Front DS 259 // Front NDS 274 // Rear DS 280 // Rear NDS 282


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

*Roval Fattie Carbon spoke length's*

Hey Joe,

Thanks for the note. I want to change the spokes in hopes that it makes the wheel stronger, less likely to get knocked out of true and so I don't have to tension this thing so much. All those trips to the bike shop takes a lot of time and cost some extra $. The bigger spokes will make the wheel stronger, right?

Thanks again!



Roval Joe said:


> Phew, it's been a while, apologies for the delay all. I think this addresses everything but if I missed anything please let me know!
> 
> @mtnbikfrut- officially, I'd recommend using the 2.0 / 1.5 / 2.0 Revolution spokes we spec in the wheels. What are your reasons for wanting to change to a different spoke? Re-using the rim should be no problem.
> Front DS 259 // Front NDS 274 // Rear DS 280 // Rear NDS 282


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Mtnbikfrut- depends on how you define stronger. "bigger" spokes will make your wheel more stiff, but there are other things to consider as well, like the forces the spoke put into the rim. Simple example, but say the "bigger" spoke resists a potential breakage but the force is transferred into the rim- it can stress the rim in ways it wasn't designed to handle. Everything is a trade off. I'll "officially" recommend the Revolutions. If you change them up just be aware of the risks.


----------



## louit32 (Jul 20, 2014)

thanks joe for your answer. 
"
sorry for the issues with your nipples. Any ideas what is happening? Are they corroding? If so SBC in France should be able to help you sort this out. The nipples used on the wheels are 2.0mm (14G) x 14mm."

my wheels are not anymore in warranty. I think maybe during winter, they begin to corroding. I'm going to try with brass nipple.
there is weight limit for the control sl 29 wheel, my weight is 85-90kg of all equipped.

loïc


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@loiut32- the weight limit is 108 KG so you are in good shape there.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, Joe-

Thanks for all the help.

I'm in a bit of a good quandary. I have 2k worth of credit at a shop and am debating whether to get a set of the Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29 (carbon) for $1500 or the Traverse Fattie 29 (alum) for $600.

I can afford either, the thing is, I'm not a hardcore rider, and don't know if the expenditure for the carbon would be justified. If I got the aluminum wheels, I'd have a lot of $$ left over to upgrade other things on my bike. Just wondering if the performance would be noticeable for a guy like me who mainly rides cross country, and very little DH (Downieville 1 or 2 times a year).

What's your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Finch Platte- this is one of those good problems to have! I am obviously a bit biased but carbon wheels on mountain bikes are a pretty rad upgrade. They will be lighter, more stiff, and the SL's have a upgrade on the rear hub that makes engagement a bit quicker than the alloy wheels. Regardless of brand, I think a nice wheelset is one of the best upgrades a rider can get for the bike. Unless your suspension or drivetrain is mega-hammered, I'd go with the SL's. The alloy wheels are great, but the SL's are more than worth the extra $$.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

*Roval Carbon SL 29er Wheelset moving to Boost*

Though this might get more traction here than creating a new thread.

Let's just go with the front wheel for now. I have a 24 Spoke Carbon Roval SL front wheel. It's done thousands of miles and the spokes have seized and I've broken a couple nipples. I think it's time for a re-build.

Meanwhile I'm moving to a boost fork (eventually a boost frame). I thought about doing a conversion with an adapter but the only one I found also needs a wheel re-dish of 5mm. And, as I want to rebuild the wheel anyway I may as well move to a boost hub directly.

But I can't find 24 spoke Boost hub? The current wheel uses straight pull and I don't know if I should stay with that for some reason with the 24 spoke?

I think Specialized may have an adapter too but I assume that also needs a re dish?

It seems I may be just better off getting a new wheel entirely and moving to a 28spoke hub. But the wheel has been great! Even with broken spoke it's still baiscally true super light!

What would you do? Do I have any other options? Tks


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @mtnbikfrut- officially, I'd recommend using the 2.0 / 1.5 / 2.0 Revolution spokes we spec in the wheels. What are your reasons for wanting to change to a different spoke? Re-using the rim should be no problem.
> Front DS 259 // Front NDS 274 // Rear DS 280 // Rear NDS 282


Joe, are these spokes only available through a specialized dealer? I need to re-lace 2 of the same wheels, as the spokes have taken a beating. I also own carbon control 29 wheels, and would like to re-lace them too, as I've busted and replaced a few already. I'm having a very hard time finding the black DT Swiss rev in straight pull however. Are these available from any other retailers you know of? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@thegallery- Control SL or Traverse SL wheel and what model year? We have adapters to go from 100/142 to 110/148. They come in sets (front and rear) but our front adapters do not require a re-dish (only the rear wheel).

@Erock503- best bet is an SBC dealer, though most shops should be able to order direct from DT Swiss. The problem with non-SBC dealers is that they'd normally have to order a full box of a particular length and sometimes this leaves them with extra inventory that they may not be pumped on carrying.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Roval Joe...Where do I get and how much for..."adapters to go from 100/142 to 110/148. They come in sets (front and rear)" I have the Roval Control SL Fattie (30mm internal width).

I see the new Stumpjumper FSR is 148 spacing. Will there be an update to the Enduro with 148 spacing?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@LaCostaClydesdale- assuming you meant Traverse SL's- if you have standard 142 wheels ask an SBC dealer for SKU 30017-1100. For the 142+ wheels, order SKU 30017-1105. These kits retail for 55 USD.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, Joe-

What are we gonna do about Trump?

Tia-

Finch


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Traverse SL: Fatties...correct.

How do I know if I have 142 or 142+ I ride them in my Stumpjumper today. But they were not OE.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Finch Platte- move to Canada? There are some pretty nice trails up there...

@LaCostaClydesdale- check the rear hub graphic. It'll read 135 or 142+.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Joe. It says 135mm which means I have the 135mm hub with 142mm end caps.

If I use the 142 conversion kit from an SBC dealer, and I re-dish, will I get any additional benefit (stiffness of wheel) like I would from a true 148mm hub? I realize the 148 standard is beneficial for frame design, chainline, etc.... 

I am really wondering if doing this modification (135mm hub, with 142mm end caps, with 142 to 148 conversion) is best or if I should just buy a 28 hole hub that is 148mm and rebuild the wheel.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> @thegallery- Control SL or Traverse SL wheel and what model year? We have adapters to go from 100/142 to 110/148. They come in sets (front and rear) but our front adapters do not require a re-dish (only the rear wheel).


Yeah thanks Roval Joe, This is the Control SL, it came stock on the 2014 S-Works Epic. I'm moving to boost up front for sure, but won't be doing anything with the back for a while. I'm assuming that 2018 S-Works will probably be boost front and rear, and being that Trek and many others are going boost I'm trying to plan ahead no matter the bike.

Long before I got an S-Works I picked up a Control SL wheelset (which I still have too) because it was so versatile. I was able run it on my then aluminum QR hardtail, and use that same wheelset when I got my first S-Works with thru axle. I can use it on the 2014 S-works too.

Are you Roval the company? Is this the same adapter my specialized dealer can get? I'm in the UK at the moment and my dealer mentioned there was one out there. I just hadn't considered an adapter option until that moment and when I googled one I found (The Boostinator) said it needed a new front dish. Cool if your version doesn't, though as I'm doing a rebuild soon anyway it might not make a difference.

I'm assuming that the adapter won't offer the full benefits of a boost specific hub? However I'm actually moving to a Lauf boost fork from a regular Lauf and that should offer some of the benefits such as wheel clearance and supposedly a better damping feeling to the boost model. (the lauf actually has no dampening).

On top of that though I'm looking at a Fox StepCast Boost fork for the front too. Overall I'm looking to have equipment I can use no matter what bike I end up on next. Having cracked 3 Roval rims and destroyed two SID Forks I'm always in need of backup


----------



## plupp (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone rebuilt their Torque Tube Roval Control SL front wheel? Currently 24H Sram Straight Pull, dont find any info on the hub to see if I just can change it for an DT240 24H front hub without the need for new spokes. 

Gaah, crazy this with getting new sets of wheels and standard every year. And next year everything needs to go Boost. Shoot me! =)


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@LaCostaClydesdale- there are no 110/148 stiffness benefits with the kits. Our thought was that lots of riders would be bummed if they had to do a full rebuild to get their nice wheels into a new frame or fork. I've been riding a 135 wheel converted up to 148 in a few of my bikes with no (lack) of stiffness issues. 

@thegallery- yes we are Roval the wheel brand. The adapters we are talking about are the same ones as your SBC dealer can get. Correct on the full Boost benefits, that will be the same for any adapter kit out there, since spoke angles won't change unless the flanges are moved. All the adapter kits can do is take up the extra space. If you want the most versatile setup, keep your 100/142 hubs and grab the kit so you can use them in any configuration. 

@plupp- you are going to need new spokes. An SBC dealer can help get you the DT based Roval front hub we spec with those wheels as well.


----------



## colonelkurtz13 (Aug 8, 2016)

*XD driver part # for Roval Fattie SL 29?*



Roval Joe said:


> Phew, it's been a while, apologies for the delay all. I think this addresses everything but if I missed anything please let me know!
> 
> @alan1- I'd recommend our Roval kit. SBC SKU 30017-1100 if you are running 135/142 wheels and SKU 30017-1105 for the 142+ version of the wheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. Can you please provide the part number for a SRAM XX1 11 speed driver for the 29' Carbon Roval Traverse SL Fattie?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@colonel- w/142 end cap SBC PN S132100004. w/142+ endcap SBC PN S132100005. w/135 QR endcap SBC S132100003


----------



## ocxray (May 30, 2015)

Hi Joe-
Quick question for you. Just got a pair of Roval 29 Control SL's. I am excited to get them on my 2014 Camber EVO as they came highly recommended from a friend. The only thing I didn't like about my friend's set was the loud ratcheting noise from the rear freebody. I know some people love that sound but I am one of those guys who likes a quiet bike. From reading online I understand it is possible to quiet down loud rear freebodies by applying a heavy coat of high quality lithium grease to the pawls. Do you forsee any issues with trying this?


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Those hubs use DT Swiss internals. DT makes a specific grease you're supposed to use on the star ratchets, and if you put too much on there the ratchets can slip under heavy load (not a pleasant experience). So I'd be careful using a different grease and slathering it on there. I learned this the hard way, because the noise bugs the crap out of me too so I tried all different types of grease in different amounts. Got it really quiet a couple times, which was great on the test ride in the parking lot until I stood up to apply some power and the ratchet slipped, leaving me slamming nuts-first into the stem. Eventually I settled on this - whenever it starts getting noisy, I pop the cassette/freehub (pulls right off with DT hubs, love that it's so easy), and apply a couple dabs of Phil grease on/around/in between the star ratchets. Done. Quiets it down for a while, and have never had any slippage as long as I don't put a gob in there.


----------



## ocxray (May 30, 2015)

jimw said:


> Eventually I settled on this - whenever it starts getting noisy, I pop the cassette/freehub (pulls right off with DT hubs, love that it's so easy), and apply a couple dabs of Phil grease on/around/in between the star ratchets. Done. Quiets it down for a while, and have never had any slippage as long as I don't put a gob in there.


Thanks for the input on this- I really appreciate it. Per your advice I will go easy on the grease. I have a tube of Pedro's Syn Grease Plus that I was planning to use. Do you think that will work or should I only go with Phil's?


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

Well officially I think you're supposed to use the DT stuff. But I think any light grease will be OK. I've used both Phil's and Slick Honey and they were fine. Your stuff is probably fine. One time I tried Rock N Roll Super Web grease, which is pretty tenacious stuff mainly intended for bearings... that made it really quiet but I had some serious slippage problems.


----------



## ocxray (May 30, 2015)

Now that you mention it I also have a tube of Buzzy's Slick Honey. I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ocxray- you are on it. DT pink grease is the official stuff, but any light synthetic grease should do the trick.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

For the wealth & generosity of time Roval Joe, I still am coming away w understanding the Hi/Lo Spesh (Shimano?) hubs are fixed w either a Sram XD or Shim'. I was looking at a Fuze "Pro", hoping to find DT ratchet -or even their ol' 3 pawl 360-370' internals -so I could option a switch out; but there's neither? On a "Pro"?

Anybody else here who can straighten me out, obliged ! Thanks


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Roval Joe said:


> @thegallery- yes we are Roval the wheel brand. The adapters we are talking about are the same ones as your SBC dealer can get. Correct on the full Boost benefits, that will be the same for any adapter kit out there, since spoke angles won't change unless the flanges are moved. All the adapter kits can do is take up the extra space. If you want the most versatile setup, keep your 100/142 hubs and grab the kit so you can use them in any configuration.
> .


Calling the shop now Roval Joe. Alas did my first race of the year on Saturday and three nipple broke at once in the rear wheel! I knew it was time but didn't realize the time was now! The wheel held the half mile to the line though it was hitting the frame. my buddy had an extra rear that i was able to throw on.

that said i need to get this rebuilt right away as i won't be riding until it's done. I'm in the heart of London. If you happen to have access to a loaner/rental wheel please PM me!


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Follow up to the follow up Joe. Just got off the phone with the shop and they'll need to send them into Specialized anyway for the rebuild. looks like it's going to take a few weeks. So first, makes sense that I perhaps rebuild at least the front with a new boost hub, but I'm not sure DT swiss has done a 24spoke boost hub? Other option then is the initial plan, I rebuild standard is and get the adapter, which I'm guessing is a perfectly workable solution? 

Now I'm panicking because i need a backup wheelset (this is my only bike). I actually have an extra Roval Control SL Wheelset in the US but that's going to take weeks to come anyway, so hopefully I can just get a beater wheelset here... But i still need boost up front because my new fork just arrived! Anyway, thinking out loud; if you got thoughts let me know! Tks


----------



## pbleckert972 (May 13, 2010)

@Roval Joe - I have a Roval Control 29, OS 28mm end caps, QR, 32h front hub and I would like to put this wheel on my fox 32 fork that requires a 15mm thru axle. Do you know the part number for the correct end caps to convert to 15mm? I have seen a lot of post on this thread about this but I am still confused on what part number is actually right for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@thegallery- I'd recommend going with the rebuild and then getting an adapter. I think that would be your quickest solution

@pbleckert972 - assuming you have the most recent version of this wheel (2015- present) you need SBC PN's S2030049 & S2030050.


----------



## barcolounger (Jun 28, 2012)

Any suggestions for getting my Roval/DT360 (pawl) hub open for maintenance? I realize I should just be able to pull on the cassette and it should pop open, but mine won't budge. I've pulled hard, I've put a big screwdriver against the back of the largest cog and tapped it with a hammer, no luck. Thanks.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

try again....

I was looking at a Fuze "Pro", hoping to find DT ratchet -or even their ol' 3 pawl 360-370' internals -so I could option a switch out; but there's neither? On a "Pro"?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@barcolounger- that sounds odd. tough to say without seeing it, might be best to swing it by your local shop for some advice.

@grandsalmon- the specs you read are correct. that bike does not have Roval wheels, just the extrusions laced to SBC branded hubs. There is an expert carbon Fuse for MY17 that is spec'd with Roval wheels with the 360 hubs.


----------



## pbleckert972 (May 13, 2010)

@Roval Joe - it's off a 2012 specialized epic expert. Sorry about that. I thought I had it in there.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@pbleckert972- S125900011


----------



## pbleckert972 (May 13, 2010)

@Roval Joe- Thank you. Looks like I bought the wrong caps on ebay. I bought (S125900006) if anyone is looking for that particular set ill sell them. Now the search begins for (S125900011)....


----------



## classicmoto (Oct 5, 2010)

Joe,

I'm looking for a few things related to the Roval Traverse Fattie Aluminum 29" that came with my 2015 Enduro Carbon Expert. I don't think has been covered yet!

Spoke lengths F & R?

Bearing Size F & R?

The wheels need a little love and service.

Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@classicmoto- Front Right- 280, Front Left- 296, Rear Right- 302, Rear Left -304. Front Bearings - Left 6804, Right 6805. Rear hub- 6902.


----------



## classicmoto (Oct 5, 2010)

Joe,

Awesome, thank you!

Can you also provide the bearing size for the xD freehub for the Roval Traverse Fattie Aluminum 29" that came with my 2015 Enduro Carbon Expert?

Cheers!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Is there a Shimano driver available for the HilLo hub on the 2016 SJ FSR 6Fattie comp? Its got an XD right now.

Thanks!


----------



## marcofsr (Sep 1, 2016)

*roval spokes*

hi roval joe
i'm looking for the lenghts of my specy fsr expret 650 2016's spokes with roval rims
do you have this kind of information?
thanx
marco


----------



## BaNosser (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi Joe... I justed posted this on the Wheels forum and then noticed this thread.. My question is I have a '14 429c on the way with a RockShox RS-1 fork on it... If I ever want to step up to carbon Rovals I would just have to have a set built with the RS1's specialized Predictive Steering hub correct... and if I were to find a good used set of Rovals I'd just have to have the front hub swapped out correct? 

thanks for any feedback


----------



## BaNosser (Aug 16, 2016)

BaNosser said:


> Hi Joe... I justed posted this on the Wheels forum and then noticed this thread.. My question is I have a '14 429c on the way with a RockShox RS-1 fork on it... If I ever want to step up to carbon Rovals I would just have to have a set built with the RS1's specialized Predictive Steering hub correct... and if I were to find a good used set of Rovals I'd just have to have the front hub swapped out correct?
> 
> thanks for any feedback


pretty much got my questions answered thanks tho...


----------



## STAC (Apr 16, 2011)

*Correct part number for Roval Control 29er 10 sp Shimano Freehub*

@ Roval Joe, I bought a pair of Roval Control 29er wheels from a friend of mine. I believe they use the 360 hub internals. They came with an XD driver and I want a Shimano 10 speed freehub. I bought a freehub new on eBay (only place I could find one) but it appears that the pawls are too short (don't go deep enough into the hub) and they are a little smaller in diameter compared to the XD driver. So much so that they don't even engage the teeth into the pawls. Could you tell me the right part number for a 10 speed Shimano free hub body that will get me the right size pawl setup? (deeper and larger diameter). Will I have to change out the axle or any of the non drive side stuff to get this to work?

Thank you for your assistance.

Steve


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Roval Joe, are S Works MTB tires gone from the product line for 2017?

This is the rumor, your tires will greatly lag behind from Schwalbe if this is the case
in terms of weight and only being 60tpi, harsh riding.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've heard from multiple sources, including sales reps, that the S-works tires are no more. 

Kinda crazy.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@STAC- you can order one from SBC- PN- S155900001 or DT SWISS - PN- HWYABM00L6805C.


----------



## STAC (Apr 16, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> @STAC- you can order one from SBC- PN- S155900001 or DT SWISS - PN- HWYABM00L6805C.


Fantastic, thanks @ Roval Joe!

Cheers

STAC


----------



## fretwater (Sep 22, 2014)

Ho Joe - I am looking at getting a used set of Roval Traverse SL Fattie 650b 142+ wheels for my 2012 SJ FSR frame which is 142+. The Seller says they are definitely 142+ hub and thinks they are 2016 as he bought them in late 2015. He used them on a Transiton trans am, which makes me skeptical because I didn't think a 142+ hub would work on a 142 frame. He has it set up for 10sp shimano cassette. Are there any markings on the hub or endcaps, which I could get the seller to take a picture of showing it is indeed 142+? 

Also, if I instead went with the 2016 142 version wheel that came off a new bike that had a XD FHB, what PNs do I need for the 10 sp FHB and endcap? I assume this would be the ratchet style with 54 tooth since it is the carbon wheels. Would a std DT swiss FHB work that is compatible wih 350 hubs and does it come with a 142 endcap?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@fretwater- sorry for the delay- hopefully you have this figured out. but just in case- there are makings on the hub shell graphic - it will read "142+" or "135"

if you go with the 2016 wheels, yes the standard 350 DT FHB works. Most times those FHB bodies are sold without an endcap. The 142x12 Shimano DS endcap can be purchased through SBC or DT. SBC= S115900020 or DT= HWA00100S2192C


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

HI!!

Quick question as I didn't see the exact answer in a search: Is something like this:
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pr...76hpSAs7qPUypVo7pr3TnyMigCtMGGgvnoaAsng8P8HAQ
Compatible for a front Roval Traverse Fattie SL (27.5)?
Thanks!
Lloyd


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@llbr22- our Roval Traverse front hubs are not DT based, only the rear.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

roval joe...will you be offering front hub end caps for control carbon or control sl carbon mtb wheels to take them from 15 to 12mm to use on cx/road bikes? Dt offers them but I know your front hubs aren't the same as DT.


----------



## llbr22 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks, yes same reason I'm asking. These wheels will work great on a compatible cx/gravel bike. But some of them are limited to 12mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peabody @llbr22- 12x100 endcaps exist only for Control SL 29 (MY14-MY17). 

Left side- SBC PN S165900003 // Right side - SBC PN S165900010


----------



## spmls (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Joe, 
Can I transfer the shimano freehub from a 142+ hub on a Roval Traverse SL (non fattie) to the 135/142 hub on the current alloy Traverse fattie without issues? And is there a way to tell if the freehub is 11 speed compatible before getting an 11 spd cassette? 
Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@spmls the older non fattie SL's used 350 based hubs. The current alloy fatties use a 360 based hub, so no dice on swapping those. 

For the current alloy wheels the 11 spd Shimano FHB you'd want to order is SBC PN S155900001.


----------



## isleofmant (Oct 19, 2016)

*How to get star ratchet on alloy Roval Traverse?*

Hi Joe, I have the alloy version of the Roval Traverse 650b (29 mm internal rim width) wheelset, with 12 x 142+ rear hub. Given that it has DT 360 internals on a custom Specialized hub shell, is it possible to swap the DT 360 internals, with DT 350 internals - to gain the Star Ratchet mechanism (assuming that I have a separate DT Swiss 350 hub to get the internals from).

The above option would be best, since there is no need to change the hub shell (so no wheel rebuild), but if that is not possible, does Specialized sell the rear Roval hub from the Traverse SL with DT 350 internals, as a separate part? Would the existing spokes from the alloy wheel, work for the wheel rebuild with a Traverse SL's rear hub (considering flange size etc.)?

TIA.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@isleofmant- see the question/answer above yours. On Roval and DT hubs it is not possible to convert 360 into 350 or vice versa. 

Regarding individual hubs- Roval wheels are engineered and tested as a system, so we do not sell individual components. It would effect your warranty, but if you wanted the 29mm alloy rims with a 350 based hub, grabbing an off the shelf 350 DT hub would be your best bet.


----------



## isleofmant (Oct 19, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @isleofmant- see the question/answer above yours. On Roval and DT hubs it is not possible to convert 360 into 350 or vice versa.
> 
> Regarding individual hubs- Roval wheels are engineered and tested as a system, so we do not sell individual components. It would effect your warranty, but if you wanted the 29mm alloy rims with a 350 based hub, grabbing an off the shelf 350 DT hub would be your best bet.


I had misunderstood @spmls's question as - regarding freehub body only (Shimano 9-10spd), I guess we were both asking the same question i.e. about swapping the complete internals of the hub.

About using an off the shelf DT 350 hub with the Roval alloy rims (on a 2015 Enduro frame), will this not be an issue because a regular 142 mm hub, will be lacking the 2 mm offset which the 142+ hubs have on the drive side flange, and hence the cassette will sit 2 mm closer to the center of the hub. This would cause chainline issues - riding on the largest cogs of the cassette will cause more cross-chaining than with a 142+ hub. Also, my understanding is that the brake-rotor should be unaffected in this scenario.
Reference doc: http://bikelandusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/0000004273_r2.pdf


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@isleofmant- to be clear I'm not endorsing the use of a DT 350 hub with our rims. But if you did, your rotor would be in the same place as on your 142+ hub and with a standard 142 drive side endcap you would have to do a bit of rr derr adjustment, but nothing too involved. Plenty of riders out there using standard 142 spacing hubs on SBC frames.


----------



## isleofmant (Oct 19, 2016)

Roval Joe said:


> @isleofmant- to be clear I'm not endorsing the use of a DT 350 hub with our rims. But if you did, your rotor would be in the same place as on your 142+ hub and with a standard 142 drive side endcap you would have to do a bit of rr derr adjustment, but nothing too involved. Plenty of riders out there using standard 142 spacing hubs on SBC frames.


Thank you Joe, for the confirmation. I found a compatibility guide on SBC's website, which also confirms that the regular 142 mm hubs can be used on the 142+ frames: https://media.specialized.com/support/0000010510/0000010510.pdf

I am curious though, when switching from 142+ to 142 mm regular hub, apart from the rear deraileur adjustment, how does the chainline itself get affected?
Did SBC do something proprietary to the crankset spindle length on all 142+ frames, to keep chainline same as for a regular 142 mm? If not, it seems like all 142+ frames actually have the "abnormal" chainline compared to the regular 142 mm frames (in which case, for 142+, the cassette is 2 mm away from the center of the hub, and the non-modified chainline would be better for larger cogs, but smaller cogs would see worse cross-chaining). If this were true, going to 142 mm rear hub will restore the chainline seen with all regular 142 mm frames.

If SBC is calling these frames 142+, then what exactly is proprietary apart from the wheel? Is the deraileur hanger offset by 2 mm? The width between the two frame ends would be exactly same as a 142 mm frame (since the axles on the 142+ rear hub use a drive side axle cap that is 2 mm shorter, to make up for the +2 mm drive side flange offset), so I am failing to understand what makes the "frame" 142+.

Sorry for so many questions ... just laying out the thoughts.


----------



## isleofmant (Oct 19, 2016)

Read some threads on this, and here are some of the suggestions other members had, on why SBC frames are 142+:

- The 2 mm outward offset of the cassette could cause some rubbing.
- They probably designed some extra clearance at the rear dropouts, for the chain when in the small cog.

That makes sense regarding why the frame is 142+. My questions above, about the chainline, still remain though.


----------



## spmls (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for answering my earlier question, I've got one more: I'm planning on swapping in a Roval 135/142 hub from an alloy Traverse fattie to a Traverse fattie sl that has a 142+ hub on it currently. Are the spokes the same lengths so I can just remove the nipples on both wheels and swap the hubs without relacing the spokes?


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I recently purchased a set of roval traverse fattie alloy wheels. They have a 29mm internal width which I've found rounds the profile of my 27.5x3.0 tires too much. I think a wider rim would be a nice upgrade for these tires.

So my question is, is it possible to upgrade my rims to the new wider 38mm version?

A follow up to that, where can I get ERD measurements for my current rim?

To clarify, I have this wheelset


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anybody?

It looks like the new 38mm rims are the same ERD from the eyeball test but I can't seem to find the ERD. Having some wider rims would be nice, 29mm just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rusty904- PM'd
@spmls- that will require new spokes, not a direct swap over for lengths.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to do something possibly stupid. I'm looking for a set of carbon wheels for my do anything commuting/traveling/packing drop bar bike. I currently have an All-City Macho King but I may swap it out for the new Sequoia. 

I really like the Traverse SL that I have for my mountain bike. What is the max pressure I can run on these? Can I use my DT swiss end caps to convert standards? My current bike is 15mm front and QR rear. The Sequoia is also weird 12x100 front and 12x142 rear. 

Is there a Roval carbon wheel that is useable around 70-80 PSI with the Roubaix Pro 2Bliss tyres? I may jump into the new 2Bliss Sawtooth tyres. I've seen the Sequoia in person and it's pretty nice but stock weight was almost 27lbs on the green one.


----------



## zuku (Oct 22, 2007)

looking for valve part number that I should use with 2016 s-works epic Roval Control SL 29, carbon ??


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@zuku- SBC PN - 30015-1051
@GTR-33- Traverse SL front hubs can't be converted to 12X100, but the Control SL 29 can. That'd be your best bet from the MTB line. I've got a message in to the road team to see if there is anything that would be more rad in their line.


----------



## zuku (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks Roval Joe, could you explain me what differences are between these two specialized valves:
My14 30015-1051
My15 30015-1052

because I'm bit confused I thought that I should go for My15 with my wheels after reading this: SPECIALIZED | Tubeless Valve for Carbon Roval Control ...
But if You are sure I'll go with My14 valves.

many thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@zuku- valves are the same, the difference is the shape of the rubber seal installed on the base. 30015-1051 matches the rim on your Control SL rims. 30015-1052 matches the rim on the Control Carbon wheels.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Joe, I'm looking to convert my Traverse Fattie SLs to boost spacing, but can't find the part numbers for the adapters. Care to hook me up with some digits? Do my wheels use the same parts as the Control SLs? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@silent713- if you have 142 wheels PN is 30017-1100. If you have 142+ wheels it is 30017-1105


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Joe, mine are the 142mm.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Joe,

Is it possible to use the Roval Control SL SCS wheels on a carbon Diverge frame with an XD driver to use a 10-42 cassette?

If so which end caps do you use for the 12mm thru axle setup?


----------



## Endu1234 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Joe, I have a little problem with my Roval 29" rear Wheel of my Enduro Comp 2016. 

I broke one of the 3 Pawls, Wich type of Pawl and freewheel is? It seems similar than a DT Swiss, maybe?

How could I put the new one inside?

Thanks


----------



## jmfv (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Joe, can you tell me please, the spoke lengths on a Roval control wheels, alloy rims 29 2016, 142+ front and rear wheel, 32 straight pull spokes.

Thanks


----------



## classicmoto (Oct 5, 2010)

Joe,

Are the delrin & o-ring spoke hole plugs available for purchase? I bought a set of Traverse SL Fatties second-hand and they didn't come with the plugs.

Thanks!


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Roval Control 29 carbon. 32 hole. 142+. 2014. Spoke lengths please. Are these DT Swiss revolution spokes?


----------



## shearinphotos27.5 (Sep 8, 2015)

*650b x 2.6*

RovalJoe,

I'm very interested in the new 650b x 2.6 tires. I saw some of them in stock weeks ago but now they are grayed out on the specialized website. Do you know when/if some of those will be back in stock? Also, will they fit my '16 stumpjumper comp and do you have any recommendations for a front and back tire combo? I've been looking at the butcher, purgatory, slaughter, and ground control. I do mostly aggressive type riding like western north carolina and central north carolina. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Txholland (Nov 28, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.
> 
> I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi Roval Joe,

I keep on breaking spokes with my Roval traverse carbon fattie 650b Wheelset, 
6 broken spokes so far in a couple months time. They've been fixed and trued by the bike shop a few times but I keep on breaking them. I'm within the weight limit (210 Lbs) 
I ride mostly XC singletrack in Dallas TX.

Is there a chance to get assistance from Roval on this issue? 
An option would be rebuilding the wheel with stronger spokes.
What would be a recommended stronger spoke for this particular wheelset?

Thanks for assisting me on this matter.


----------



## Soihtu (Oct 16, 2015)

Do you have recommended tire width/ tire models for your rims? I'm riding 2016 camber with 29 internal width and using fast trak 2.3" on rear. Tyre has exposed sidewall with this rim. I'm riding mostly xc/ Marathon. Trying to decide between traverse sl and control carbon. Is the traverse too wide for fast trak tires?


----------



## Endu1234 (Mar 14, 2016)

Endu1234 said:


> Hi Joe, I have a little problem with my Roval 29" rear Wheel of my Enduro Comp 2016.
> 
> I broke one of the 3 Pawls, Wich type of Pawl and freewheel is? It seems similar than a DT Swiss, maybe?
> 
> ...


fINALLY i HAD TO buy a new XD item, 45€, the manufactur is Formula and I can´t found any separate Pawl.


----------



## jmfv (Nov 25, 2016)

jmfv said:


> Hi Joe, can you tell me please, the spoke lengths on a Roval control wheels, alloy rims 29 2016, 142+ front and rear wheel, 32 straight pull spokes.
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 1107194


I found this information about the spokes lenght, is the answer to my question?

SPECIALIZED | Roval control 29er - correct spokes leng...


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Was curious about durability on these wheels with a low end Clydesdale? Looking at the roval traverse 27.5 with 29mm internal width. Will be running on a trance sx. I see the 24/28 is made with dt rev spokes which has me worried about flex. 


Also is it possible to run a 142+ roval on my normal 142 frame? Or will I need a different part?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashton_mcneice (Jun 30, 2015)

Roval Joe - Anyone tried using the torque caps on your front hub? I have a 2016 roval traverse sl carbon boost wheels and a lyrik....DT SWISS makes a torque cap which fits either 240 or 350s ( DT Swiss Torque Cap End Caps | Competitive Cyclist ) wondering if it will fit your front hub as its made by DT... I imagine it would fit as it would be the same spacing/sizing of the dt endcaps that are included with your hubs but thought Id throw it out there before I purchase. THANKS!


----------



## Monkeypox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I am the second owner of a Control SL wheelset and looks like I need a new rear rim (28 hole).

Is just it possible to get this part purchased not being the original owner ?

Would there be a part number for this as I am struggling to get the details through a local source.

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ashton_mcneice- the DT caps won't work- our front hubs are not DT based on the Traverse SL wheels. We do have our own torque caps that you can order through your local SBC dealer. PN's are S165900016 and S165900017.

@Monkeypox- current generation of Control SL?


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

link1896 said:


> Roval Control 29 carbon. 32 hole. 142+. 2014. Spoke lengths please. Are these DT Swiss revolution spokes?


Rovaljoe, Control Carbon 29. The 2013 spec, 298/301mm spokes in rear wheel.

What spoke tensions please?


----------



## Monkeypox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Monkeypox- current generation of Control SL?[/QUOTE]

Yes, they come from a 2015 Stumpjumper hardtail S-Works and are black with silverish red decal.


----------



## Patu (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys, I was wondering if I could share my Roval Traverse SL fattie front wheel between my Stumpjumper and my Demo 8. I know this will sound strange as the bikes are so different but I want to lighten my Demo with carbon rims without the hefty cost of buying a whole new wheel set. I'll jsut buy a single Roval SL for the rear of the Demo 8. At least that will save £600!

The Stumpy takes a 15mm axle but it looks like you can get a 20mm adapter for the Roval hub..

Any comments on this approach...madness??

Thanks


----------



## Patu (Jun 23, 2016)

OK I've called Specialized about this and thought I'd share the result..

As you might imagine this approach doesn't make a lot of sense... Why would you try and run a trail rim on a DH bike.

The reason is I'm not planning on doing DH, but just park and freeride but still want to take the hits so I'm thinking this isn't a great approach.

You can get a 20mm adapter for the Roval hubs however these will push the new Roval hubs out too wide so not an option. Some of their hubs will work though, you just need to check with them really to make sure.

All in all, it's not going to be possible so I'm back to the drawing board looking for a cost effective way to run carbon rims..


----------



## dypeterc (Nov 26, 2006)

Just wanted to share my experience doing bearing swap on front and rear hubs on a set of 2014 Control SL's. I swapped in a pair of Enduro Zero Ceramic 6803 bearings on front and 6903 for rear. Went pretty straightforward other than taking extra time to be careful that bearings go in absolutely straight and true. Whatever you read about ceramics and feeling no difference is BS because these wheels are noticeably smother and spin more freely. Might be seal drag. All assembly was using a light amount of Honey Butter grease. 

Front hub
1. Remove adapters w vice (clamp adapter w/ vice jaws using Park Tools VV-5 soft jaws, very important. DO NOT USE PLIERS)
2. Use appropriate bearing drift to tap out axle along w/ bearing. Use vice as platform
3. Reuse axle to tap out other side
4. Inspect and clean thoroughly 
5. Use appropriate bearing press adapter and gently tap in straight to get it started and in proper alignment
6. Once in place, press bearing rest of way w/ press until fully seated
7. Inspect inside of hub to make sure bearing is fully seated against hub lip
8. Insert axle
9. Insert bearing
10. Gently tap bearing straight using appropriate sized socket. MAKE SURE SOCKET IS LARGE ENOUGH THAT IT IS DRIVING AT PERIMETER BUT ALSO NOT TOO TIGHT AGAINST HUB WHERE IT RUBS
11. Drive bearing fully in until seated (can tell by feel and sound)
12. Inspect
13. Replace adapters
14. Place in truing stand to verify smooth operation 
15. Check in bike and verify caliper/rotor position 

Rear hub
1. Remove adapters (see front hub)
2. Remove cassette intact w/ freehub body as one piece. Inspect freehub bearings (non-serviceable)
3. Remove springs and star ratchets and clean
4. Place DT Swiss ratchet tool into vice
5. Place wheel on DT Swiss tool
6. Rotate wheel counterclockwise. Have a friend for help and stabilize 
7. Remove nut and washer and clean
8. Tap out ND bearing out along w/ axle (see front hub)
9. Using axle to drive out other bearing
10. Inspect and thoroughly clean
11. Install bearings in similar fashion as front hub
12. Place washer and install star nut taking note correct side (see DT Swiss diagram/directions) using hand and then tighten w tool in vice
13. Apply light coating of DT Swiss red grease to star ratchets and put everything back together in appropriate fashion
14. Check smooth operation same as front hub

Hope these help. Let me know if need more clarification


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok maybe this has been answered but I cant find it...

What is the correct spoke tension for a roval 29 wheelset (its the stock wheelset from camber / comp carbon 2016)? Its a crappy wheelset but its heavy.
Anyone who knows what types of spokes are fitted?


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

@RovalJoe: Do you know the rim depth measurement of the 650b Traverse 38SL Fattie?


----------



## peakprowler (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello, I saw you have posted the spokes needed for roval traverse fatties sl29. Would you mind posting spokes needed for aluminum fatties, 29" rims 142+ rear axle


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello RovalJoe
Hope you can help me....I've picked up a set of Roval DH 650b wheels, but would like to convert the rear hub (currently 135x12) to 142x12.
I had assumed it would require new end caps, maybe a new axle and end caps ?...could you advise please ?


----------



## georgefreeman918 (Jan 10, 2017)

@rovaljoe

Quick question - I have a rear 142mm x 12 rear Roval Traverse hub removed from a 2016 Specialised Enduro which is currently running an xd free hub body. Can this be swapped for a shaman compatible free hub body? If so can you point me in the right direct please?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, been a minute, apologies for the delay- I’ll try to address everything here.

@Endu1234- looks like you’ve got it handled, apologies for the delay.

@jmfv- front DS- 286mm, front NDS- 302mm, rear DS-302mm, rear NDS- 305mm

@classicmoto- yes –SBC PN S159900020

@link1896- yes, DT SWISS Revolution- front DS- 280mm, front NDS- 298mm, rear DS-298mm, rear NDS- 301mm

@shearinphotos- the 2.6’s will fit your SJ FSR Comp. Butcher front, and either slaughter (for dry conditions) or Butcher (for wet conditions) is what I’d recommend. Looks like those should be coming back into stock any day now in the USA.

@Txholland- best bet would be to run this problem through an SBC dealer and get the wheels back to our service center for inspection. It’d be helpful to know how and where the spokes are breaking to help address the issue. 

@Soihtu- Ideally I’d recommend not going any narrower than 2.3” tires with the 30mm rims. Any narrower and the tire profile gets pretty square and not ideal. We’ve run the Traverse SL’s with 2.3’s on XC bikes with good results. Mostly comes down to if you prefer the lightest possible option or want to run some lower pressures for optimal grip and traction.

@kikoraa- no dice on the 142+ wheels on the trance. You will run into issues in your smallest rear cog- the chain will likely run into the dropout. The carbon wheels will be stiffer than the alloy’s but both are a sturdy wheel. Spokes are a big factor, but the rim also plays a part in the stiffness. We’ve got plenty of guys that are over 200 running them in the office with good luck.

@link1896- target tension is 1100 Nm +/- 100 Nm

@monkeypox- SBC PN S143700017

More to come shortly…


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@NiklasP- The SBC branded wheels that come on the Comp level bikes are built with DT Industry spokes. Tension is listed in my reply above. 

@silent713- 25mm

@peakprowler- front DS- 280mm, front NDS- 296mm, rear DS-302mm, rear NDS- 304mm

@[email protected] nice handle. Do you have a DT 350 rear hub or an SBC branded hub?

@georgefreeman918- yes, but depends on the hub. What level 2016 Enduro is the wheel coming with? Comp, Elite, Expert, SW?


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Joe,
I've got the roval traverse aluminum fatties with the 360 based pawl hub with the XD driver on there. On my ride today the gears started slipping. I verified the pawls are in working order. I can just pedal and it won't spin the wheel. There is no clicking or grinding noises when I pedal. Do you have any idea where to start trouble shooting?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peterhenric- I'd suggest inspecting the ratchet ring in the hub body next.


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @peterhenric- I'd suggest inspecting the ratchet ring in the hub body next.


The Ratchet ring in the hub body doesn't appear worn. Is it possible that it is stripped out internally or would it be more likely that the XD driver is the problem?


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you Roval Joe! Been on holidays?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peterhenric- hmm, if the ratchet ring is dialed and you aren't seeing wear on the pawls, seems like something is going on with the FHB that isn't allowing the pawls to engage with the hub. Do you have a local shop that might have a new FHB for you to try?

@link1896- No prob, sorry again for the delays. Just a ton going on with the team here between SBC and Roval, so sometimes this thread gets neglected. I'll try to stay on top of it a bit better!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Joe. And its an SBC branded hub.... the code is "SC-1585" (I scribbled it down somewhere, but will need to check.) 
I think that the disc alignment will be different (135 vs 142) so an axle swap wont be possible. But will be good to be sure. I;ll confirm the code asap.
Thank you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@[email protected] that particular SBC branded hub is not convertible to 142mm


----------



## peterhenric (Jan 31, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @peterhenric- hmm, if the ratchet ring is dialed and you aren't seeing wear on the pawls, seems like something is going on with the FHB that isn't allowing the pawls to engage with the hub. Do you have a local shop that might have a new FHB for you to try?


Thank you for the help.

Went to a shop and they said that the threads on either the Freehub or the cassette (or both) could be stripped. When you put the freehub in by itself it doesn't spin like when the cassette is on.

Trying to find the right freehub body now. Do you have a part number or are all of the DT Swiss XD drivers the same?


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @silent713- 25mm


Thanks Joe. For comparison, is this the same depth as the 29" Traverse Fattie SL rims? Basically looking to see if the 650B 38s are the same depth profile, just with greater interior width.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@peterhenric- they are different depending on the type of hub. assuming you are running 142x12 the SBC PN you are after is S152100002 or a DT replacement part will work as well- you would be looking for the 360/370 based version (3 pawl). The other DT FH types work with the star ratchet system on the 240/350 based hubs and won't work with your hub.

@silent713- same depth as the 30's. Slightly different overall geo.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Roval Joe,

I'm looking at buying a set of Roval Control 29 Carbon Wheels for my Salsa Cutthroat (15x100 front, 12x142 rear). Does the new model (30116-1949) come with an XD or Shimano driver? If Shimano, will a standard DT Swiss XD driver for 142x12mm work, or which Specialized part # should I order?

Also are the decals removable on this model? 


Thank you!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Paochow- These come with a shimano FHB. The SBC PN for the XD driver is S132100004, but a DT SWISS 240/350 based driver will also work. Decals are not removable.


----------



## jmfv (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you Roval Joe.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Roval Joe,

What is the policy regarding spares? I'd like to buy a spare rim to hang in my workshop ready for the inevitable. 

I've built many a wheel, no concerns there. Have a stand and a TM-1.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@link1896- I'd recommend having your local dealer check with the service center. Because of our system built approach, we like to have a bit more control when it comes to the carbon rims since we test them to be built in the configurations we spec. Often times people try to get rim to build into other hub/spoke configs which we don't recommend.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

Roval Joe - Do you have a rim weight for the 27.5+ alloy 38mm ID rim offered on the 2016 Fuse 6Fattie Pro?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Whats the ERD on the Roval Fattie rim in 650b?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks very much R.Joe. I appreciate your help.
Many thanks.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> @link1896- I'd recommend having your local dealer check with the service center. Because of our system built approach, we like to have a bit more control when it comes to the carbon rims since we test them to be built in the configurations we spec. Often times people try to get rim to build into other hub/spoke configs which we don't recommend.


Thanks, had assumed as much. I ride every second day, and get cranky, and sleeps goes to crap if I don't ride regularity, and I feel sad riding my winter bike with an Epic WC in the garage on a nice day.

Think I'll have to look elsewhere. What is the 2014 Carbon Control 32 hole rims ERD? What is it's published weight?

Heart tells me to spurge on an Enve rim , brain tells me Derby/Zelvy/LB.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rijndael- because we develop, test, and engineer Roval wheels as a system, we do not publish individual component weights.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Joe

Are you guys going to have a smoking sale on wheelsets this spring like you did last year?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Chad_M- that is something that is up to the individual country that sells Roval wheels. I haven't heard anything specific yet, but if you tell me where you are in the world I can check!


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> @Chad_M- that is something that is up to the individual country that sells Roval wheels. I haven't heard anything specific yet, but if you tell me where you are in the world I can check!


I'm in the USA.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, sounds like nothing concrete on the books but if I hear anything I'll post it up.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Also if anyone is interested we just "launched" a Roval website. Check it out here:
rovalcomponents.com


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Ok, sounds like nothing concrete on the books but if I hear anything I'll post it up.


OK. I wish I would have seen the sale earlier last year. I didn't see it until it was almost over.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Roval Joe said:


> Also if anyone is interested we just "launched" a Roval website. Check it out here:
> rovalcomponents.com


Much nicer than the current pages on Specialized.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## niknakuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the spoke size and makes I'd need for a 2017 29 roval traverse fattie aluminium wheel set?

Thanks.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@niknakuk- what version? 100/142 or 110/148?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Curious is Specialized is planning on selling a Control Sl wheelset in boost spacing aftermarket? I'm planning on getting an Epic HT and don't want to have to use the spacer kit, if I can avoid it. Love the Roval wheels though.


----------



## niknakuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Roval Joe said:


> @niknakuk- what version? 100/142 or 110/148?


Roval Joe, they are boost wheels. 148 and 110


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@niknakuk- DT Revolution Straight Pull

Front DS- 280, Front NDS 296, Rear DS 301, Rear NDS 304

@bricsoelab- yes. details soon!


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone by chance have an extra set of red decals for the Traverse SL Fattie 29? When I bought mine from my LBS, the stickers were missing. I had them order me a set but I lost them while cleaning out my garage. Thanks!


----------



## doinit (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone know the ERD for 2017 29 roval traverse fattie aluminium rims?


----------



## mtnbikfrut (Sep 18, 2008)

RovalJoe, I have an extra dt Swiss Shimano free hub (currently running XD) that came with my Roval Fattie Carbon 650, 142. Do you know what the part number or compatibility with other DT Swiss hubs is for that free hub shell?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

RovalJoe. A question on something a bit old-school now...OS28 endcaps that came with my ~2013 Roval Control 29 wheelset. They came with 2 sets of QR end caps; OS24 (Fox) and OS28 (RS). I note that the Fox Float 29 fork on my bike (open drop outs/QR - 2012 model) has drop outs that measure more than 28mm (the flat portion where the hub end caps sit). Were the 24mm "Fox" end caps for older Fox Forks that wouldn't accept the 28mm end caps? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@doinit – since our wheels are engineered and designed as a system we do not publish ERDs. I can help with spoke lengths for a particular wheelset though. Just let me know what model and hub spacing.

@mtnbikfrut- it should work with any 240/350 based hubs.

@TiGeo- you are correct, most everything out there currently should work with the 28’s.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

*SPAM * New-Specialized-Roval-Traverse-SL-Fattie-650b-27-5-Boost-148-110-XD-driver*

In case anyone is interested....

New-Specialized-Roval-Traverse-SL-Fattie-650b-27-5-Boost-148-110-XD-driver - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## DRCrash (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm guessing this may have been answered before but my eyes have started to bleed while pouring through 1800+ posts. 

I have a set of Control Sl's that I'm looking to convert from QR to 15mmx100 Thru Axle, what part numbers (or kit number) do I need to convert the hub? 

My LBS ordered me the following (which appears to be correct for the 2011 Control SL):

S115900003 (right) - did not fit
S115900004 (left) - fit correctly

Is there a different part number for the 2012 Control SL for the right side? Is it even still available?


----------



## bagr84 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Joe,
I would like to use 10 cog cassette on my Roval Control 29 wheelset that came with Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29. I am now running S-works frame so the rear wheel was converted to use 142*12 axle.

Do I need just a DT Swiss speed driver for XD? Can you provide the part number please?

Thanks in advance,
Josef.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@DRCrash – Can you confirm you have 2012 model year Control SL 29 wheels? If yes, the PN I have is S125900010. That is a single PN for the set. 

@bagr84- correct, you just need a 240/350 based XD driver. These are available through DT or via an SBC dealer. Our service part number is S132100004.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

Roval Joe said:


> I can help with spoke lengths for a particular wheelset though. Just let me know what model and hub spacing.


Hi Joe, Just wanted to mention that the support in this thread was a deciding factor for purchase of Fattie 29s recently. Great addition to my SC Tallboy. Can you help me with spoke model/lengths for spares purposes? Thanks!

Sales receipt reads:
TRAVERSE SL FATTIE PAIR 135/142: 29, 30115-7029


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@EddyKilowatt- cool, thanks for the kind words and hope you enjoy your wheels!
Front DS-277
Front NDS-293
Rear DS-299
Rear NDS-200

These are all straight pull DT Swiss Revolution spokes.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Joe!

Possible typo on that Rear NDS?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Whoops, sorry about that. Should be 300.


----------



## belmont (Oct 19, 2016)

Joe,

What are the differences between the regular Roval 29 and the Roval Traverse Fattie 29? I can't find much info on the regular version that came on my 2016 SJ FSR Comp. Both are 29mm internal width, but the Traverse looks to be lighter with better hubs?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@belmont- SBC comp level bikes are spec'd with Roval rims laced to SBC hubs. Not technically a Roval wheel. They are the same rims as the Alloy Traverse wheels, but with j-bend spokes and non-convertible hubs (not DT based) and are machine built. The complete alloy Roval wheels have a DT 360 based rear hub, straight pull spokes, and are hand built.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

On the comp level hubs (2016), I would like to convert from xd to 9/10 speed to use on a different bike.

Do you know what freehub will work on the SBC hubs?


----------



## bagr84 (Feb 19, 2014)

Roval Joe said:


> @DRCrash - Can you confirm you have 2012 model year Control SL 29 wheels? If yes, the PN I have is S125900010. That is a single PN for the set.
> 
> @bagr84- correct, you just need a 240/350 based XD driver. These are available through DT or via an SBC dealer. Our service part number is S132100004.


Hi Joe,
thank you for your reply! One more question, I would like to convert the front wheel to use DT Swiss RWS 9×100mm axle (it is QR now). Is it possible to get end caps for this front hub? What part?

Thank you


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Joe,

When is Specialized going to officially announce the new Roval Control Carbon SL at 25 ID and 1330 or so grams? I saw a post on it on Bike Radar before they took it down.


----------



## sccott (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, Joe.

I am searching for the conversion kit, S115900003.

Specialized make this part? and can I order?

Thanks,


----------



## Avoneer (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe,
I've just bought an Epic HT (2017) which came with Control 29's (110/148 DT Swiss). They came with an XD driver but I want to swap it for a Shimano 11speed freehub. Which Freehub do I need? Thanks in advance, Pat.


----------



## jhmotard (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got a '17 Camber Expert that has the DT Swiss 360 hubs and wondering if there is an upgraded freehub or thread ring to increase engagement points???


----------



## Meyercord (Feb 20, 2017)

@roval Joe 
Are S165900016 and S165900017 the correct part numbers I need to use my 650b traverse fattie sl front wheel with a torque cap compatible fork? Non boost fork, non boost wheel.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@akaBrowntown- this is going to take some digging. Working on getting an answer for you.

@bagr84- sorry, we did not make those endcaps for that particular hubshell. 

@stonerider- no idea about Specialized, but you might see something on RovalComponents.com soon. 

@sccott- yes, you can order this part from an SBC dealer. Availability will depend on where in the world you are located. I’d recommend checking with a local dealer.

@Avoneer- can you please confirm the wheels you have? Control Alloy 29 or Control Carbon 29? I’m thinking carbon, but please confirm.

@jhmotard- sorry, no upgrade potential on engagement for that hub.

@Meyercord- correct, those are the ones. 

I’m off to shred the goods in New Zealand for a couple weeks so will be back to answering questions here mid-March. Check RovalComponents.com -> contact us in the meantime if you have questions. Happy trails!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@akaBrowntown- this is going to take some digging. Working on getting an answer for you.

@bagr84- sorry, we did not make those endcaps for that particular hubshell. 

@stonerider- no idea about Specialized, but you might see something on RovalComponents.com soon. 

@sccott- yes, you can order this part from an SBC dealer. Availability will depend on where in the world you are located. I’d recommend checking with a local dealer.

@Avoneer- can you please confirm the wheels you have? Control Alloy 29 or Control Carbon 29? I’m thinking carbon, but please confirm.

@jhmotard- sorry, no upgrade potential on engagement for that hub.

@Meyercord- correct, those are the ones. 


I’m off to shred the goods in New Zealand for a couple weeks so will be back to answering questions here mid-March. Check RovalComponents.com -> contact us in the meantime if you have questions. Happy trails!


----------



## Meyercord (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you sir! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Avoneer (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks RovalJoe and have a great vacation.

My wheels are Control Alloy 29.

I'd also need to know what end caps I'd need for the 148's shells to go with the new freehub.

Cheers,

Pat.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Joe,

I am almost certain that the 2016 SJ FSR Comp has the same hub and had a 2x10. I would almost bet that the freehub on the SJ is compatible, unless there is something slightly different between hubs.


----------



## belmont (Oct 19, 2016)

akaBrowntown said:


> Joe,
> 
> I am almost certain that the 2016 SJ FSR Comp has the same hub and had a 2x10. I would almost bet that the freehub on the SJ is compatible, unless there is something slightly different between hubs.


My 2016 SJ FSR Comp came 2x10 with a 9/10 freehub. I'm not sure that the Hi Lo hubs are convertible though. I found this thread when I was looking into it. http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/sram-xd-compatability-specialized-hi-lo-1017099.html


----------



## visus (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like Joe is away at the moment, but maybe someone else can help in the mean time. I'm looking at rebuilding a 2015 traverse 142+ rear wheel. Using the DT spoke calculator, can I use the 350 135/142 32h straight pull dimensions and add 2mm to the right flange? It's currently set up QR with an XD driver, but I need to switch it to thru. I know I need the special 142 plus XD endcap (S145900003). Also wanted to confirm the left side endcap is the standard DT one for 12x142.


----------



## dylanandersonusa (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all, 
after tacoing my front wheel and egging my rear wheel I decided to get a set of Roval Control SLs. They are non-boost spaced and have a Shimano freehub body. My bike (2017 Specialized Epic HT Expert Carbon World Cup) has boost spacing (front and rear) and I have a Sram cassette. I have already ordered the proper boost conversion kit, but my question is regarding 
freehub to hub compatibly. Would I be able to simply remove the Sram XD driver body from my old hub and put that on the new hub instead of the Shimano freehub, or would there be compatibility issues? If there ARE compatibility issues, what do I need to do to fit my new wheels, with my old cassette on my bike? Link to bike is below if that helps, along with a description of the wheels 

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/m.../epic-hardtail-expert-carbon-world-cup/115586
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roval Control SL 29 SHIMANO

Rim Width: 30mm external, 22mm internal
Front Spoke Pattern: Radial/Three-cross (2:1)
Rear Spoke Pattern: Three-cross (1:1)
Spoke Count: 24 front, 28 rear
Front Hub: Alloy body, 15mm thru-axle and 28mm QR end cap options included
Rear Hub: CNC machined alloy body, high quality DT Swiss 240 internals with quick engagement ratchet system cassette, includes Shimano 10 speed freehub
Bearing Type: Sealed cartridge

Thanks


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Joe, 

I'm building up a newly purchased Epic HT and have ordered the new Control SL boost wheelset. 

Will these work with a Fox Step Cast Boost fork? I think the last gen control SL would rub on a SC fork. (non-boost). 

I just want to know before ordering the fork. 

Thanks!


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

@ Joe. I'm looking at getting a second set of Roval wheels, this time the Traverse 38 SL Fatties, and was wondering if you had alternative color decals for the hubs. I'll be putting these on my Yeti and would like to get some turquoise bling on them. Thanks.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone else have issues with the Roval Fatttie SL decals not sticking? 

I prepped with alcohol, wiped it several times. Hands were clean. Did this on my bike and my gf's, both wouldnt stick more than a day and were falling off. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone got a weight on a set of 29 Roval's, the stocker set on the stumpy and enduro comp models? Seems really hard to find. The Traverse Alloys (better) show on the website at 1780g.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@silent713- The hub decals are not something we've developed color options for, but we have just partnered with the guys at www.stikrd.com for custom rim graphics. I bet they could help you out with hubs if you are so inclined.

@fastbanana- shoot me a PM and I'll try to help further

@briscoelab- just to be clear we are talking about the 25mm internal width rims, correct? If yes, they will work, no problem.

@chuch- sorry I don't have weights for the SBC versions of the wheels.

@dylanandersonusa- the freehub bodies are not the same. The stock wheels on your bike have a 360 based DT hub, and the Control SL wheels have a 240 based hub. You'll need the XD driver that works with a 240 hub. You can get this from DT Swiss or SBC. The SBC PN is S132100004.

@visus- did you get sorted? If not- are you just looking for spoke lengths for that wheel with the stock hub & spokes?

@avoneer- SBC PN is S155900001.

@akabrowntown- I believe SBC PN S132100009 is what you are after.


----------



## ny_velo (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Joe, I was wondering if you have any info about SCS wheels. I have a 2016 Crux, and I want to get nicer wheels for it. I was really interested in the Roval Control SL SCS, but they're out of stock and it seems like the expected stock date keeps getting pushed further back. Are there plans to continue producing these wheels, or release a set of SCS hubs for a custom build? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ny_velo - apologies, the road guys actually manage the CX wheels, so I'm checking in on potential options. I can say definitively that we will not offer a hub only option.


----------



## ny_velo (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for looking into it, I really appreciate it.


----------



## rpitz (Feb 13, 2015)

Chuch said:


> Anyone got a weight on a set of 29 Roval's, the stocker set on the stumpy and enduro comp models? Seems really hard to find. The Traverse Alloys (better) show on the website at 1780g.


The stock wheels on my 2016 Stumpy Comp model (bought in mid 2015) came to 2130g.

That was with standard 15x100/12x142 hubs back then, without boost spacing.

BTW: can anybody (@Roval Joe maybe?) help me out with the net weight of the Traverse 29" Fattie _rims_ ? I could get a wheelset handbuilt from those rims (but different hubs and spokes), but can only guess the final weight?!?

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## jrevans (Apr 8, 2017)

Roval joe,

I have a brand new 2016 stumpy expert, and my front roval hub has a click when I am riding only, raise and spin tire an it stops, buttery smooth bearings. It has done this since brand new, only been on 2 small rides, my local bike stores have not been able to fix it, short of asking for replacement bearings, I'm at a loss.

Its not the disk, any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@rpitz- sorry we don't publish any individual component weights.
@chuch- I unfortunately don't have weights on the SBC wheels. 
@jrevans- this is a tough one over the interwebs- I'd suggest asking your dealer to double check the bearings are properly seated and pressed into the hubshell. There is an alloy sleeve in between the bearings, ensuring this is not floating in an odd spot would be a good call as well. let me know if you still can't get it sorted after that.


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @belmont- SBC comp level bikes are spec'd with Roval rims laced to SBC hubs. Not technically a Roval wheel. They are the same rims as the Alloy Traverse wheels, but with j-bend spokes and non-convertible hubs (not DT based) and are machine built. The complete alloy Roval wheels have a DT 360 based rear hub, straight pull spokes, and are hand built.


Hi Roval Joe

I've just bought a 2017 Stumpy FSR Comp 29. The Specialized website states that my rims are "Roval Traverse 29, hookless alloy, 29mm inner width, 24/28h, tubeless ready". I weighed the front wheel with no tyre, tube or thru-axle but with the 200 mm rotor fitted and it came in at around 1180 g. Apparently the rotor weighs 180 g meaning the front wheelset is 1000 g. The Traverse 29 148 wheelset is listed is weighing 1780 g. I would guess the front would weigh 800 g and the rear 980 g. The Traverse wheelset lists "Front Hub: Alloy body, 110x15mm thru-axle only-15mm end caps included". So does the difference of ~200 g come down to the j-bend spokes and SBC hub?

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@ny_velo- just got a note from the road guys- sounds like due to low demand the Control SL SCS has been discontinued. Apologies for that.

@paulcd- first thing to note is that all published Roval wheelset weights are without valves, rimstrips, etc. You didn't mention removing those from your stock wheels, so it might be good to do that is you want an apples to apples comparison. Beyond that, the only component of the wheels that are the same are the rims. Front hub, rear hub, spokes, and nipples are all different between the AM and OE wheels and will account for the rest of the difference in weight.


----------



## JonDickey (Dec 7, 2012)

@RovalJoe

I just bought a set of Roval Traverse SL Fatties and found out they have a 135 rear hub. I have a 2016 Stumpjumer Expert that have 142+ spacing. Can I get end caps to fit this or will this wheel set not work with my frame? Thanks!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@JonDickey- you can get 142x12 end caps and the wheels will fit your frame no problem. 142+ is a hubshell difference, so no way to do that with endcaps. SBC frames that are 142+ compatible will work with 135/142 as well.


----------



## JonDickey (Dec 7, 2012)

@Roval Joe Great news! Thanks for the quick response, I appreciate it.


----------



## pacesi (Sep 22, 2012)

Rovaljoe...I have a pair of Roval Control SL that are set up for 100x15 front and I want to put them in a Gravel bike that has 12 TA, can I get 12 conversion caps for the front wheel. Does Specialized sells them or can I used DT swiss. Can i even do this at all?


----------



## JonDickey (Dec 7, 2012)

@rovaljoe So I got the new end caps and it all seems to fit. The only issue is that there is about 2-3 mm of the thru axle coming out of the frame. Is that a problem? The rotors fit the same and the cassette is in the same alignment. Thanks again.


----------



## pacesi (Sep 22, 2012)

JonDickey.. what caps did u use? R your wheels roval control SL?


----------



## subgenius (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, way nice of you to go through endless questions on parts and combinations thereof...

I just bought a pair of wheels that the guy claims are off a 2017 fsr comp carbon 650b/fattie (dt swiss hubs/boost, 29iw, etc), which are fit for the new rockshox torque cap (31mm) The one on there is PN s165900016/17. I need one for a 2017 fox performance 34 fork (21mm). Please suggest the PNs at your convenience. Also, could you post a picture of the two (the 31mm and 21mm versions) if you have them handy? I'm thinking I could just machine a step into the 31mm versions I have, as long as there is enough material available. 

Thanks.


----------



## JonDickey (Dec 7, 2012)

@pacesi Yeah they are Roval caps. The wheels are Roval Traverse SL Fatties.


----------



## StumpjumperUK (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Joe,
Can you help with advice on exactly what it is and where to find a manual for my Rear Wheel? 
The bike is a 2013 Stumpjumper HT Comp Carbon.
I am replacing the bearings (after 8,300km of all-weather riding!) and thought it would be a good idea to inspect/maintain the freewheel while the hub is in bits. I think one of the outer seals needs replacing, so I am hoping there is a spare parts list?
I have read that Roval wheels can have DT Swiss internals - is this the case for my wheel?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

*2016 Roval Traverse Fattie 650b rear spoke lengths*

I need to get my friend some spokes because he's missing several....no bueno. He has the alloy version.

Please help....I'm ordering very soon

thanks in advance


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@yogiprophet- what spacing? 110/148 or 100/142?

@subgenius- there is some conflicting info in your question- the wheels off a comp carbon SJ wouldn’t have the DT Swiss based rear hub or the front endcaps you reference. Might be good to clarify. If you are getting a handbuilt Roval wheelset, machining those endcaps will be tough. The PN’s you’d need for the Fox fork are: S125900006.

@JonDickey- you should be fine- would be good to double check that you are getting thread engagement through the entire frame with your axle. If the threaded area on your axle is protruding- just check that those first 2-3mm aren’t just hanging out in your frame not engaging any threads. 

@pacesi- you can. SBC PN’s S165900010 & S165900003

@Stumpjumper UK- apologies, I don’t have a manual for that wheel. That wheel has SBC OE hubs and they do not have DT internals. Your SBC dealer should be able to order the bearings you need for that wheel.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Roval Joe said:


> @yogiprophet- what spacing? 110/148 or 100/142


It came on a 2016 Stumpjumper Expert Carbon frame. I'm pretty certain they are 142mm. Thank You! I know the rims are aluminum alloy


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@yogiprophet- front DS- 261, front NDS- 278, rear DS-284, rear NDS-285


----------



## Robin Grant (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi - I'm looking for the spoke specs (different lengths and tensions) for a my 29" Roval Traverse Fattie SL wheelset that came on my 2015 S-Works Enduro 29

I have a broken non-drive side spoke in the rear - but could do with buying a complete set of spare spokes so I can deal with any broken spoke scenarios (off to Finalae Ligure in 2 weeks and want to be prepared!).

thanks in advance!


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Robin Grant- front DS- 277, front NDS- 293, rear DS-299, rear NDS-300. target tension is 1100 Nm. Have a good trip!


----------



## Robin Grant (Dec 1, 2013)

And just checking that's the spec for the 142+ rear wheel for specialized bikes, rather than normal 142? (sorry!)


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Correct, 142+


----------



## fryeguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi joe

Just picked up a new set of roval control SL SCS for my 2015 Diverge. Was disappointed they did not come with 15 mm end caps. Do you have the part number? Are they available? Any insight would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@fryeguy- PN S145900001 is what you need.


----------



## fryeguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks joe, out of curiosity is the roval cl 40 disc (front) convertible to 15 mm thru axle with end caps or is it 12 mm or QR only.

Thanks


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

Not quite sure. Let me check with the road team, but I'm thinking it's 12mm / QR


----------



## vinuneuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Joe, how many iterations of the Control SL have there been; is it just the current one and the 2017 version? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe,
I'm looking for a 2015 roval traverse fattie rear hub inner axle (142+). Do you think it is possible to order this spare part?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

ny_velo said:


> Hi Joe, I was wondering if you have any info about SCS wheels. I have a 2016 Crux, and I want to get nicer wheels for it. I was really interested in the Roval Control SL SCS, but they're out of stock and it seems like the expected stock date keeps getting pushed further back. Are there plans to continue producing these wheels, or release a set of SCS hubs for a custom build? Thanks!


Some European retailers may or may not ship to the U.S....


----------



## vinuneuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe, is possible to get the freehub and end caps for the Control SL SCS separately?
Thanks.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Roval Joe, if I get the dt swiss xd driver on the rear Control SL SCS Wheels, do you know which end caps I'll need? I've spent hours on this topic and I've read that I can put "standard" dt swiss 135/12 end caps with a NON-scs hanger, but if I can help it, I'd like to use the same SCS hanger for my road (Axis 4.0) and cross wheels (Control SL SCS possibly mated with 9-46 e*thirteen cassette).

So I'd like to know if there are end caps that I could use on my Control SL SCS wheels that have an XD driver instead of the Shimano freehub, that fits the SCS hangers. 

Much thanks!


----------



## vinuneuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Pegleg81 said:


> Hi Roval Joe, if I get the dt swiss xd driver on the rear Control SL SCS Wheels, do you know which end caps I'll need? I've spent hours on this topic and I've read that I can put "standard" dt swiss 135/12 end caps with a NON-scs hanger, but if I can help it, I'd like to use the same SCS hanger for my road (Axis 4.0) and cross wheels (Control SL SCS possibly mated with 9-46 e*thirteen cassette).
> 
> So I'd like to know if there are end caps that I could use on my Control SL SCS wheels that have an XD driver instead of the Shimano freehub, that fits the SCS hangers.
> 
> Much thanks!


No, you would have a mishmash of lengths since the SCS hub flange would still be recessed 2.5mm.

The only SCS XD Driver wheelset was the Axis X1 SCS wheelset. Other than that, it's either XD Driver or SCS, not both.

To do what you want you need a standard non-SCS Control SL wheelset, non-SCS hanger and XD Driver.


----------



## Nick V (May 24, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have bought a Specialized Camber Pro from 2011 which comes with a set of Roval Control Trail AL 26". 

I'm looking into swapping out my Fox fork with one which have 15 mm through-axle instead.

I'm also wanting to fit an DX body so I can fit an 11 speed SRAM cassette.

Can these two things be done? and which parts do I need to do that?

Thanks

Regards Nick


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

vinuneuro said:


> No, you would have a mishmash of lengths since the SCS hub flange would still be recessed 2.5mm.
> 
> The only SCS XD Driver wheelset was the Axis X1 SCS wheelset. Other than that, it's either XD Driver or SCS, not both.
> 
> To do what you want you need a standard non-SCS Control SL wheelset, non-SCS hanger and XD Driver.


Yeah, I'm starting to give up on putting on a sram 10-42 cassette on the scs...may have to put on an XT cassette, instead (with a spacer, I think).


----------



## vinuneuro (Feb 6, 2017)

Pegleg81 said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to give up on putting on a sram 10-42 cassette on the scs...may have to put on an XT cassette, instead (with a spacer, I think).


Sorry for my wrong information! I just talked to someone who's running the SCS wheelset with the XD Driver. I guess he just has an extra 2.5mm of clearance between the cassette and frame.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

vinuneuro said:


> Sorry for my wrong information! I just talked to someone who's running the SCS wheelset with the XD Driver. I guess he just has an extra 2.5mm of clearance between the cassette and frame.


I'm running it and have been for over 1000 miles road and gravel on my diverge, no issue. Specialized actually sent me an xd driver for free with my sl carbon wheels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marmax1967 (May 26, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe,

I have a 2015 Stumpjumper Fsr Comp 29er with the Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4 sealed cartridge bearings, 12mm thru-axle, 32h. How many points of engagement does this hub have and is there a way to increase it? Also, How much does this wheelset weigh?

Thanks for your information,


----------



## fryeguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi joe

Now that the 2018 diverge is out and SCS is officially dead in new bikes, any Chance there's a conversion kit that allows my roval control SL SCS rear hub to be used on a standard 12x142 frame?

Thanks


----------



## Xizor1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Any information about 2016 Roval Traverse SL 29 Fattie front hub bearings? Are they just 2 x 6804 ?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Xizor1- QTY 1 6804, QTY 1 6805.

@Marmax1967- Apologies I don’t have weights for the SBC OE wheels. There is no way to increase the engagement on the hub as it is a three pawl system with a ratchet ring in the hub shell. Unlike a DT 240/350 hub, there is no way to plug in different ratchets to change the engagement.

@Nick V- Apologies, the hubs on that model do not support these changes.

@Fryguy- the older version of CL 40 is not convertible to 15 or 12mm, the current version is convertible to 12mm. For your question on SCS, if you use the standard 12x142 endcaps your hub spacing will be a touch narrow and your dish will not be 100% ideal. I’ll leave it at that, but there is no kit in the plan from the road team.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

What DT Swiss Star Freehub to replace on Roval 29 wheels?

I have a pair of Roval 29 on my felt Edict which is 12x142 rear, I need to replace the freehub, I'm assuming just the standard aluminum or steel Star ratchet freehub?
DT Swiss Steel Mountain Freehub Body > Components > Wheel Parts > Freehub Bodies | Jenson USA
There are no different bearing sizes for 12mm as opposed to standard 10mmx135 correct?


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@pegleg81-

If you want to run an XD driver on the Control SL SCS wheels, you can use the regular 142x12 XD endcap that comes with the XD driver. On the left side, our 135x12 endcap should have come with the wheel, or if you don't have it, then the part # is S165900006. You should keep the "normal" SCS hanger on your bike in this configuration.
This is the XD part # for 142x12 if needed too S132100004: FHB DT MY13-15 ROVAL 11SPD XD FREEHUB FOR 240/350 HUB XX1 W/ 142 ENDCAP (HWYAAX00S3188S)

@craigstr- no difference in the DT FHB between 10x135 or 12x142, its endcaps that will sort those differences out. Are your Roval wheels alloy or carbon? What year? What cassette are you trying to run?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe they are 2015, they are carbon, trying to run XT 11-46. Quite a bit of play in the freehub now, hoping a new one will tighten things up.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@craigstr- you are after a 240/350 based DT FHB. SBC PN is S2031000 or you can find this at most shops or on-line retailers.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I have the 650b fattie Aluminum version of these wheels. I cannot keep the rear wheel from getting knocked out of true or breaking spokes. I am running it on a enduro bike. Is there a option to keep my hub but get a tougher rim? I do not want carbon ( I have the fattie SL in 29er also) on this bike. Is there a way to get the DH rim to work? Or is it better to just buy a different wheelset?


----------



## whippet (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Joe! 
So I've got a set of Roval Control Carbon wheels (unsure of exactly year model as I bought them second hand) that are currently set up as 100/142mm thru axle. I'd like to know if these can be converted to boost spacing using this kit:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/co...erse-sl/129291

I took my wheels in to our local Specialized dealer to check this would work (and order the kit) but they think it won't as the rear hub branding states 'Roval 135mm', indicating it's originally a 135mm QR hub with 142mm endcaps fitted, and the kit above says it will work only for 142 or 142+ hubs. They thought the front hub should be fine though.

Some further googling presented the diagram below -

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/s...attachment.jpg

I'm pretty sure my hub is the 3rd one ('135MM converted to 142MM') based on the shape of the hub shell, which to me looks like the same as the 142+ version (but without the extra 2mm width) which can be converted to boost using a different Roval kit. So before I go hassle the guys at the shop again, can you give me your thoughts on this please?

Thanks in advance Joe.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a 2017 Spec Enduro Elite 29 with Royal Traverse alloy wheels. Wanting to go back to a Shimano 11-speed XT based drivetrain like on my last bike, and need to get a new freehub to replace the XD one that is currently on the Traverses. Will any DT Swiss freehub compatible with DT350 hubs work?


----------



## erict (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Joe, I'm getting a Roval Traverse SL Fattie 29 148 wheelset to put on my 2017 Hightower w/ Pike RCT3. The Pike uses Torque Caps.

Can I order the wheels with Torque Caps already included or source them from Roval or Specialized after the fact? I need the same Roval Torque Caps that are speced on the front hub of the Enduro Elite Carbon 29/6 Fattie.

Any info is appreciated...


----------



## biketango (Jun 13, 2009)

Did not find anything in search so forgive if this was asked.

I'd heard that the new Roval Control SL Boost spacing hubs will not fit/work with the new Fox Stepcast fork. Something about the hub flange conflicting with the narrower Stepcast fork spacing.

Can someone confirm this? It was heard second hand but I hope it isn't true.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Best to call Fox and ask them. Doesn't make sense unless there's something very unique about the Roval hubs. Btw Fox will sell you the fork direct now, and the '18s are available, just got one (don't have Rovals tho).


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

Has anyone here mounted Maxxis 2.8" tires to the Roval 650 38mm wide wheels? I'm curious how well supported the tires are with this wheel set.


----------



## UnoTrack (Jun 21, 2017)

Running 2.8s on 31mm IW Rovals. Tire profile looks good, 13psi front 15psi rear, bike handles great and leans over hard no issues.


----------



## geronimodkj (May 31, 2017)

*Roval Control 29*

HI!

I got a great deal on a very lightly used wheelset of these. They are 142 but i runt 148 boost on my trek fuel ex 8. There is a boost conversion kit available from specialized so no issues there. But the site says they haveto be redished 3mm. Is this hard? Can my local bikerepair shop do this? Is this hard? Do you have to remove all the spokes?


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trying to figure out if I have tor correct endcaps (I'm thinking I don't) for the wheels I just picked up from my LBS. They are for my 2016 Stumpjumper 6fattie with the fox 34 front forks. I got the Traverse 29 110/148 wheelset and the endcaps in the front wheel are S165900017 and S165900016. Problem is when I clamp the axle down the front wheel binds and when I pull the endcap out of the wheel and hold it up to the fork, the flat surface on the endcap is quite a big larger diameter than the recessed surface in the bottom of the fork. I'm assuming there is a different endcap for the fox fork legs? Could anyone post the part# for me and a link where to buy them please? Thanks!!


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello Joe

What is the spoke length for a set of 2009 Control EL from a 2009 SWorks Stumpjumper. And does Spec sell just the rim. After many years of use I finally trashed the rear.


----------



## JonAlderson (Feb 3, 2009)

*2015 stumpjumper carbon evo expert - roval traverse*

I have a 2015 carbon stumpy with 650b roval traverse hubs... the front wheel bearings need replacing could anyone point me in the direction of what bearings I need to replace these pref in UK e... thanks. Jon


----------



## kawczynski (Jul 11, 2017)

*Front boost conversion*

Hi Roval Joe,
I'm hoping you can direct me correctly. I have an old Control Trail 29 wheelset, and I need to convert the front hub to 15x110. Having trouble finding the right end caps. LBS got me end caps for Control Trail SL -- too big. Please see attached photos for details. Thanks for anything you can do!
-Dave K


----------



## fryeguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi joe,

Sorry again for another road question, but curious if any of the current 29er control series could be used on a 2018 (non SCS) Diverge? Does a 12 mm endcap exist for road front axles? Suspect you can't comment on future releases, but lack of a wide carbon control wheelset for the Diverge Launch is surprising. Hard to believe that a clx 33 with a 38 or even 48 mm tire in 650b is credible when the clx 32 description says it was optimized for a 26 mm tire.


----------



## BKO (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry if this has been covered, but it there an easy way to convert the Shimano hub to SRAM XD driver for my Traverses?


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Roval Joe said:


> There is an expert carbon Fuse for MY17 that is spec'd with Roval wheels with the 360 hubs.


Roval Joe - Can you verify that the Fuse Expert Carbon does in fact come with the 360 hubs?

The description on Specialized's website just says: Specialized disc, alloy, sealed cartridge bearings, 12x148mm thru-axle, 28h

It does specify the Roval Traverse 650b, hookless alloy, 38mm inner width, 24/28h, tubeless ready rims and DT Swiss SuperComp spokes, but does not specify the hubs.

Thank you.


----------



## Roval Joe (Mar 27, 2013)

@Whippet- SBC PN 30017-1100 is what you need to convert these wheels. 135 and 142 hubshell is exactly the same, so no worries there.

@Tarekith- you are looking for a FHB compatible with DT 360 hubs (the three pawl version).

@erict- the wheels will come with standard and torque cap end caps.

@biketango- the new Control SL 29 wheels (25mm inner rim width) will work with the stepcast forks.

@geronimodkj- your local shop can do this- no new spokes are necessary. 

@crfnick56- you have the RS torque caps in our wheel. The PN you need is: S125900006

@JonAlderson- QTY 1 bearing 6804 (20x32x7) QTY 1 bearing 6805 (25x37x7)

@kawczynski- apologies, that hub is an OE Spec hub and is not convertible.

@fryeguy- apologies, I need to check with the road PM. I am completely focused on mountain bikes and wheels and steer clear of all things drop bar! Hold tight.

@BKO- what model (alloy or carbon) and year? I can help with a PN after that.

@AVLthumper- that bike model uses a Roval rim, but laced to SBC hubs. Those hubs are not with DT SWISS internals.

@jdgang- 2009 is beyond what I have info available for. It is very doubtful there are still rims available in service to support this. I’d recommend calling SBC customer service to double check, but chances are slim.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Joe,

I just purchased some new Traverse SL's from my LBS for XC use and was wondering if it's possible to get the hubs upgraded thru Roval to the Control SL hubs? I have to use a boost adapter for my stepcast fork and would prefer a proper boost hub.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Hey, why no 650b alloy rear rim replacements? I trashed a rim and cannot get buy a replacement hoop though big S. What gives?


----------



## alx25 (Jul 18, 2017)

Joe, I am planning on building up a new wheelset using the Roval Control 29 142+ stock rims on there and I was wondering if anyone had the flange measurements so I can order the right spokes before unlacing the hoops?


----------



## gregmazo (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey.
I have a set of specialized roval traverse 29 wheels off a 2015 specialized enduro elite 29.
They have a XD driver.
Would like to know what hubs they are so I can get a standard freehub to run shimano 11 speed cassette.
Thanks!


----------



## BKO (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Joe, 

Roval Traverse SL Fattie 650b Carbon. I believe from 2016. Can you let me the know the 2015 and 2016 PN, just in case? Thanks.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey!

The rear hub on 2014 Specialized Stumpy comp 29er has some play in it. I can't quite figure out how to tighten the hub to get rid of it. Is there a tech manual out there somewhere?


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

the 2011 Control SL will NOT fit a 2017 Fox SC


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Oct 27, 2006)

2016 Stumpjumper Elite 29er, Roval Traverse with 3-pawl XD driver (freehub).

Cassette spins in forward direction (clockwise) with very little resistance without the wheel turning. I.e. If I pedal forward, the bike doesn't move. Pawls also sound normal when pedaling in reverse.

I was able to pull the cassette and driver off together and couldn't see anything glaringly wrong. Pawls spring out easily, hub body appears undamaged. I re-installed cassette & driver, then struggled to remove just the cassette. It finally gave way with a loud bang. The cassette does not appear damaged. Neither do the treads on the driver body.

I assume something has failed inside the driver, but don't know how the internals mesh together to be certain. Does this sound like a correct diagnosis? I would rather not buy a new cassette AND driver if it's only one of them that is a problem. Thoughts?


EDIT: figured out it's the "ring nut" inside the hub that is spinning freely. I assume I need a new hub now? Can't find any online complaints of this happening.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Roval Joe

Thanks for the update. I really wasn't planning on using the same rims over again. I would love to be able to re lace the back hub to a new rim, but like its been ask before I do not have the flange measurements for the correct spoke length.


----------



## JARHEAD23 (Jan 20, 2005)

*What set do I have?*

Hey Joe,
A buddy gave me a Roval Wheelset and I'm guessing they wont fit my frame (135mm QR) so question is what do I have. Rim tape says 31MM, 28 spoke rear, 24 spoke front. 15x100 Front hub, and 12x??? rear. Rim decals is missing. I assume from reading other posts that this is a Hi-Lo non convertible rear hub. Is the rear 135 or 142? And are they Controls?


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Boost hub question: I'm considering the Control SL 25mm inner wheelset for a Pivot 429SL build, which has Boost front and rear. Do the Roval Boost wheels actually have wider hubs with wider spoke spacing, or is the hub spacing the same as non-Boost, but with added spacers to make them fit in Boost spacing? Thanks!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

They are true boost.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome- thanks!


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what hubs are on the 2010 roval? Is it still the lower end Hi Lo hubs, I heard some have dt swiss but not sure the year.














Buying a used set for my gf's bike


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are DT Swiss internals. The hi low hubs have actual flanges and Jbend spokes


----------



## S-Works Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Roval Joe 
I just picked up the new 2018 Control SLs Boost (with XD driver). I am currently using 2016 Control SLs 142+ (with a Shimano freehub body). Can I do a straight swap of the Shimano freehub body and XD driver between these wheels? Thanks!


----------



## S-Works Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

S-Works Boy said:


> Hi Roval Joe
> I just picked up the new 2018 Control SLs Boost (with XD driver). I am currently using 2016 Control SLs 142+ (with a Shimano freehub body). Can I do a straight swap of the Shimano freehub body and XD driver between these wheels? Thanks!


I swapped the freehubs today so the answer is yes, it works fine. The new SL's are sweeeeeet.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

S-Works Boy said:


> I swapped the freehubs today so the answer is yes, it works fine. The new SL's are sweeeeeet.


I was going to answer on this, but I was hoping Joe would. Though it will "fit" there is a dimensional difference on the end cap for 142+. If you did 142 to 148, yes it would be a direct swap of the freehub/end cap. The hub shell makes up that 6mm difference between 148 and 142, but the 142+ shell is slightly wider and uses a special drive side end cap that's smaller for that shell in a 142 frame. I believe its only 2mm, and probably won't affect the integrity, but you might have a warranty issue, should that arise. You should look for a 142/148 shimano freehub end cap for it to be the proper dimension.


----------



## etaylorabel (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Roval Joe,
I have a pair of roval control carbon 29 that I got in 2013. I just got a crux with front 12mm TA. Are there 12mm endcaps that I can order so that I can use the control carbons on the crux? Thanks


----------



## S-Works Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks bpd131. You are correct. Fortunately the new Rovals came with a 142/148 Shimano end cap so I used this.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

S-Works Boy said:


> Thanks bpd131. You are correct. Fortunately the new Rovals came with a 142/148 Shimano end cap so I used this.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tshred (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hubswap from "normal" 100/142+ to BOOST 110/148*

Hi Roval Joe,
I just bought a 17 stumpjumper pro with 27.5" 6fattie wheels. The fork and rear are boost spacing. I replaced the original wheelset with a Roval Traversee Sl 38. 
I also want to run this bike with 29 inch wheels to try out the new 29 x 2.5 tires that are coming out.
I have a 2015 set of Roval traversee sl 29 with 100/142 hubs that I want to swap out for boost hubs.
My question is: when I do the hubswap will I need to get new spokes because the wider hub spacing will require a longer spoke or can I keep the originals as they seem to be in great shape?
Thanks!


----------



## COMTBR (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Roval Joe,
I've got one that has stumped multiple LBS and Specialized techs.
I have a 2018 Epic HT Comp Carbon (Boost) w/the Torque Cap compatible Reba 110x15 fork.
I bought a set of Roval Control SL (2017 25mm IW) 110x148 wheels.

I'm trying to find the correct Torque Caps to go on the front hub.
After multiple attempts of trying to get a straight answer out of Specialized, my LBS ordered in these caps:
specialized s175900004 Left Torque Cap
specialized s175900005 Right Torque Cap
The left side looks to be perfect, and matches that side's cap width, the other appears to be 2mm too narrow and the wheel fits too loose in the fork.

L > R - Stock LEFT, Torque LEFT, Stock RIGHT, Torque RIGHT








Stock RIGHT, Torque RIGHT (TOO Narrow)








The two left (brake side/non drive side) Caps are identical in width and the Torque cap fits/works perfectly.

The two right side caps are different in width, with the Torque cap being exactly 2mm narrower. Not good.

As you can see below in this random review photo of the new wheels, the right torque cap is 2mm wider than the one I was given.

THIS is the part I need:


----------



## S-Works Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Did your wheels not come supplied with the spare torque caps? Mine did and they fit fine.


----------



## COMTBR (Jul 18, 2016)

S-Works Boy said:


> Did your wheels not come supplied with the spare torque caps? Mine did and they fit fine.


No, my LBS LOST the freakin bag of stuff that came with the wheelset. 
So the wheelset CAME with the correct Torque caps?!?!

They told me it just came with the spoke hole caps and gave me a bag of those from a Traverse SL set or something.

Argh.

Then this should be easy. Why is it so difficult for specialized to come up with part numbers for these if they ship with the wheelset?


----------



## S-Works Boy (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's a pic of the caps that came with my SLs. Sorry, I don't have the part number. And sorry your LBS lost the parts (it happens occasionally when the shop gumby throws out the box...!)


----------



## COMTBR (Jul 18, 2016)

^^^ Thank you!!!!!

Exactly what I needed. I can show them this.


----------



## COMTBR (Jul 18, 2016)

Disaster avoided, sky hasn't fallen. My LBS found the original pack that came with the wheelset.


----------



## ny_velo (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Joe,
I was wondering if the older Control SL (2016/2017 with 22mm internal width) is compatible with a DT Swiss 11-speed road freehub body. It seems like it should be, but I want to make sure the spacing will work before I order the wheels. Thanks!


----------



## bill77i8 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Joe, will a Traverse SL Fattie (30mm) 650b boost wheelset come with end caps that are compatible with a 2017 Santa Cruz 5010 and 2017 fox 34 (SC oem version)? Thanks!


----------



## biketango (Jun 13, 2009)

Control SL29 internal 22mm for CX Cyclocross

I've researched that putting the new Shimano Ultegra 11-32 cassette on an MTB Shimano splined hub will work (from my understanding). I'd be using a Control SL29 with 12x142 on CX bike with same. 
Would I need the wheel re-dished?

Second, is there a preferred bead type that works best with the hookless rim?
Finally, any suggestions on how low of pressure it might be possible to run with 33mm tire in CX conditions?


----------



## sanjin (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Joe and everyone,

I was wondering if you would have any pointers for replacing the bearings on a Control Carbon 29er wheelset. I am having particular issues with the front hub (the LFM07), where the thing is eating through bearings every 200-300km. I've been using it on my Epic first with a Magura TS8 and then an RS Reba fork, for general XC and some light trail riding, where it's not seen anywhere near the abuse people here say they put them through. I've also excluded the option of over-tightening the axle by using a torque wrench set to the fork-specified minimum force when mounting the wheel. 

Thanks!


----------



## ny_velo (Jun 14, 2016)

biketango said:


> Control SL29 internal 22mm for CX Cyclocross
> 
> I've researched that putting the new Shimano Ultegra 11-32 cassette on an MTB Shimano splined hub will work (from my understanding). I'd be using a Control SL29 with 12x142 on CX bike with same.
> Would I need the wheel re-dished?
> ...


The 11-32 cassette requires a standard 11s road freehub. However, the new HG-800 11-34 is designed to fit on any 10speed shimano freehub. The wheel shouldn't need to be redished, as long as your frame isn't designed asymmetrically (like the new cannondale superX, among others).


----------



## borgey007 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Roval Control SL SCS wheels on a regular (non-SCS) road bike?*

I don't understand "SCS".

Can I use SCS wheels (eg., Roval Control SL SCS wheels) on a regular. non-SCS, road bike (eg., 2018 Diverge carbon frame)?

Thanks!


----------



## sajlonac (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Joe, 
I have Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 6fattie and one question for you 
On my last ride i had some accident and chan dropped behind cassette. As that was during going uphill tension was high and chain damaged two spokes. I need to know length of spokes so i can buy and replase that damaged ones. (rear wheel, drive side)
Thanks in advance!

Edit: One more thing, if you can explain me how to remove end caps from these hubs? (Roval traverse hi-lo)


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe Joe is gone? He hasn't responded to this thread in over two months.


----------



## sajlonac (Sep 20, 2017)

It's a pity if it's a true.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Sajlonac, 

Pull one of the spokes and measure it.


----------



## sajlonac (Sep 20, 2017)

Sure, I will do that at least but I was hoping to get info on easy way.
Thank you.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I hear ya. Just seems as though Specialized has left the building.


----------



## k-addicted (Aug 1, 2011)

Joe, 

I posted here about a year ago when my Roval Traverse Fatty SL rim failed while riding well within the limits of what should be expected from an Enduro Rim. The shop offered crash replacement. You were very helpful and told me to have the shop send it to the SLC center. They did and I was sent a warranty replacement right away. 

I'm in the same boat again. I think the 3 year warranty is very misleading. I was told it wasn't a warranty because it was caused by an impact. It's an enduro rim I'd assume it can handle an impact? I'd be happy for a crash replacement if It failed catastrophically due to a cased landing. I've seen what carbon rims look like under these circumstances. But mine failed on an XC level rock garden with heavy casing tires and proper PSI. 

I hope you're still around and can offer me assistance again?


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Oct 27, 2006)

In case anyone's listening, a friend of mind had the same thing happen about a month ago. He also had to replace the hub. This does not sound like an isolated problem, not happy at all with these wheels.



ChunkyMonkey said:


> 2016 Stumpjumper Elite 29er, Roval Traverse with 3-pawl XD driver (freehub).
> 
> Cassette spins in forward direction (clockwise) with very little resistance without the wheel turning. I.e. If I pedal forward, the bike doesn't move. Pawls also sound normal when pedaling in reverse.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbridge (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, just picked up a used '17 enduro comp 650b. Need to replace rear hub bearings. I have remover and press, do I need other special tools? Looks like I may need to remove the hub splines to remove the drive side bearing. First Spec I have owned. thanks.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

I recently bought a 2018 S-Works Epic HT. It came equipped with a Rockshox Sid Brain fork and Roval Control SL 29 Boost wheels.

I want to switch to a Fox SC fork- The Roval Control SL 29 Boost wheels come with end caps that are approximately 31mm OD with a flat face to fit the inside of the Rockshox.

I need end caps that fit the SC fork. 
My local Specialized dealer says this part is not available until February 2018-
But the parts DO come with retail Roval Control SL 29 Boost wheels.

Does anyone have an extra set of the proper 19mm end caps or know where I could get a set?


----------



## bfd77 (Dec 5, 2017)

Howdy Joe. Thanks for being you.

I've just bought a Roval Control SL SCS wheelset that was taken off of a 2015 Crux (Although the graphics make me think it was a 2016 Crux, MORE BLACK) - and I'd like to run the wheels on my 2015 Specialized Diverge Comp Carbon.
Both F/R wheels are currently set up QR.

I have the 12MM end caps to make the rear end TA, and I don't think I'll have any issues with fit/SCS and all that since the rear hub is 135/SCS already.

My question is about the front hub of the Roval Control SL SCS.
I've scoured the interwebs and it seems like I'll be able to convert the front hub from QR to 15mm TA, but..
Q: What is the 15MM endcap part number? And where might I find some?

Or did I just make an Ebay blunder and buy wheels that I can't use or upgrade??

Gracias Sensei.


----------



## biked2school (Aug 8, 2017)

*Stem lenght?*

What length valve stem should I get for the Roval aluminum fatties? I figure a 35mm should work?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

biked2school said:


> What length valve stem should I get for the Roval aluminum fatties? I figure a 35mm should work?


Should reach, but not much left. I prefer closer to 50mm

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hottie (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi Joe

I have a set of Roval Control SL 29. 15mm front/135mm QR rear. Ordered and purchased in 2015 from a dealer. Great wheels but unfortunately, they are sitting on a mountain bike I just don't ride. 

I want to run the wheels on a gravel bike that is 12mm front/142mm thru rear. 

Can I convert these wheels and what are the part numbers involved? 

Second, I have noticed, both on the mountain bike and when I slipped the front wheel into the fork of the gravel bike, that the spokes pass very close to the caliper. In the case of the gravel bike, one spoke actually "ticks" the caliper. do I have a dish issue?

thanks and happy new year


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Same question as hottie...

I bought a sleeve to step down the ID to 12mm but the OD is 21mm and my fork is 19mm. 

I need a solution


----------



## psycho29 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Roval Control SL Torque End Caps*



S-Works Boy said:


> Here's a pic of the caps that came with my SLs. Sorry, I don't have the part number. And sorry your LBS lost the parts (it happens occasionally when the shop gumby throws out the box...!)
> View attachment 1156538


Hi @S-Works Boy, would you by any chance sell the torque end caps? I can't find a part number so I can order them.... Or at least, the right one from another guy, had the wrong number so.... Could you please help in any way?


----------



## EdwinJohnson (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey All, I apologize if this has been asked multiple times, but I don't have time to go through the whole thread. I have a set of Roval Control SL 29s that I would like to convert from TA (142) to QR. Any idea what end caps I need? Part numbers? Thanks!


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

*Did you ever get an answer?*



etaylorabel said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> I have a pair of roval control carbon 29 that I got in 2013. I just got a crux with front 12mm TA. Are there 12mm endcaps that I can order so that I can use the control carbons on the crux? Thanks


Looking for the same answer.


----------



## Hottie (Dec 25, 2017)

I should let you all know that I was able to conver my Roval 29 Control Sl mountain bike wheels to 12mm thru axle front. I used part numbers: 

Left side- SBC PN S165900003 // Right side - SBC PN S165900010

the spokes do clear the caliper (SRAM Force flat mount)


----------



## batanglambak (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 2017 S-Works Epic HT. I'm thinking of purchasing a 2015 Roval Control SL Wheelset 142. Included in the sale is a Roval 142+ Boost Conversion Kit. Will I be able to use the kit?


----------



## Vitaliy (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello Roval Joe,

I have Roval Control SL 29 2012 (i am not 100% sure if this is correct) and have a problem with side caps for 15mm axle on the front wheel for Rock Shox Reba 29.
According to Specialized manual I should use S125900010 15mm front adapters, but the left disc sided adapter does not fit.

Any advise?


----------



## uvavi8r (Sep 27, 2014)

@Roval Joe...this is a last ditch effort to try and save a little $$$. I have a S-Works Epic XTR w/ Roval Control 29 SL (with the LMF11 Hub) and have really never ridden them. I swapped out the fork and went with a 15mm...I am trying to find P/N 125900010 to convert the Rovals to 15mm from QR so I will have a spare set...I have a feeling that the part is no longer being made...Hopefully someone here will have a solution or a LBS that has the end caps I need. If not, I have a set of Roval Controls for sale...


----------



## bikessuck (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Roval Joe!
I'm riding a 2016 specialized enduro expert with Roval Traverse wheels. Rad bike, and rad wheels. The rear wheel has started to develop a little bit of lateral play- if it were an old 10 speed, I'd pull out my cone wrenches. Is there a way to adjust this play out of the hub, or does it need some professional service?


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems like the Roval Wheel offer is shrinking and shrinking. Only 4 version shown on 
https://rovalcomponents.com/collections/mountain-wheels


----------



## redbruce (Jun 13, 2017)

@Roval Joe. What is the weight of the Roval Traverse Carbon 29 wheels fitted to 2018 Camber Expert?


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

redbruce said:


> @Roval Joe. What is the weight of the Roval Traverse Carbon 29 wheels fitted to 2018 Camber Expert?


1800 grams

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roval-traverse-29-carbon-148/p/155113?color=251123-155113

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

Chad_M said:


> Seems like the Roval Wheel offer is shrinking and shrinking. Only 4 version shown on
> https://rovalcomponents.com/collections/mountain-wheels


Check these links out. They just made available aftermarket the lower end carbon wheels that have been OE on some non S-Works bikes. Same carbon rim from what I can tell, but heavier J Bend DT 350 hubs and spokes vs their own lighter straight pull hubs with 350 internals. Also 36T star ratchet vs 54T.

https://rovalcomponents.com/collections/mountain-wheels/products/traverse-carbon

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roval-traverse-27-5-carbon-148/p/155112?color=251122-155112

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roval-traverse-29-carbon-148/p/155113?color=251123-155113

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikGBL (Mar 26, 2008)

*Control SL 29 Carbon Boost 2018 spoke length (rear DS)*

Roval Joe (or anyone else who can help)

I broke a spoke on my 2018 S-Works Epic 29 (rear wheel, drive side). I have measured the length of the two pieces and the result is 295 mm. When I try to get this spoke from my local Specialized vendor he claims that the length should be 300 mm! I do not want to put on such a long spoke.

As temporary solution I put on a 297 mm DT Completion spoke that I had in the drawer so the wheel at least got straight again. I do not think this is good for the rim in the long run, so I want to put on a DT Revolution spoke that has the same flexibility as the other spokes in the rim. What length should it be?

Where is this information available on the Specialized web site?


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

ErikGBL said:


> Roval Joe (or anyone else who can help)
> 
> I broke a spoke on my 2018 S-Works Epic 29 (rear wheel, drive side). I have measured the length of the two pieces and the result is 295 mm. When I try to get this spoke from my local Specialized vendor he claims that the length should be 300 mm! I do not want to put on such a long spoke.
> 
> ...


It isn't on the website, this is all secret stuff as far as specialised is concerned, you're a captive customer now and feel lucky someone will help you in time. You're screwed with proprietary wheels and dealers who generally have no god damned idea or stock of wheels or whee parts.

Pull another spoke out and measure it. Make sure you are measuring correctly.


----------



## redbruce (Jun 13, 2017)

link1896 said:


> It isn't on the website, this is all secret stuff as far as specialised is concerned, you're a captive customer now and feel lucky someone will help you in time. You're screwed with proprietary wheels and dealers who generally have no god damned idea or stock of wheels or whee parts.
> 
> Pull another spoke out and measure it. Make sure you are measuring correctly.


2018 s works is straight pull, measurement principle is same. Base of the spoke head (from the point where it transitions from the head to the round section) to end of thread. Basically everything except the head.

As for the first statement, yep, yep, yep.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

redbruce said:


> 2018 s works is straight pull, measurement principle is same. Base of the spoke head (from the point where it transitions from the head to the round section) to end of thread. Basically everything except the head.
> 
> As for the first statement, yep, yep, yep.


Doh, I own rovals and forgot the SP fiasco. What a circus it is.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Joe (or anyone else who has the answer to this)

I have a set of the Royal Traverse carbon wheels (NOT SL), with the low end hubs. Rear hub has developed play. What is the bearing size that i need to order for these? if they're annoying to find then i'll just start looking for a replacement hub to lace to the rim.


----------



## mmckechnie (Jul 12, 2010)

sosburn said:


> Hi Joe (or anyone else who has the answer to this)
> 
> I have a set of the Royal Traverse carbon wheels (NOT SL), with the low end hubs. Rear hub has developed play. What is the bearing size that i need to order for these? if they're annoying to find then i'll just start looking for a replacement hub to lace to the rim.


Should just be whatever the DT 350 takes?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skywalkertrancex (Apr 9, 2012)

Roval Joe said:


> @~Jb- PM'd
> 
> @gui_gui - the Control 29 alloy has always used the DT 360 internals with the 3 pawl mechanism- that is an error on the French website. The US version shows the spec as 360, which matches my specs.


I bought a 2017 Stumpy Pro last year, went to install a 54t star ratchet and was surprised to see the 3 pawl system. On a $9k bike why would this be the case? The website said "DT Swiss internals" nothing about 360. The 2018 Pro model comes with a 350 hub and states on the website "DT Swiss 350 star ratchet" The 2017 website is misleading. You'd think Spesh would give you a decent hub after spending 9k. Guess I'll have to rebuild winter time


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

mmckechnie said:


> Should just be whatever the DT 350 takes?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


thats what i was thinking, but the hub looks very similar to a Sram MTH 746 that i have on another bike. Maybe i'll do a little bearing swap.


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

skywalkertrancex said:


> I bought a 2017 Stumpy Pro last year, went to install a 54t star ratchet and was surprised to see the 3 pawl system. On a $9k bike why would this be the case? The website said "DT Swiss internals" nothing about 360. The 2018 Pro model comes with a 350 hub and states on the website "DT Swiss 350 star ratchet" The 2017 website is misleading. You'd think Spesh would give you a decent hub after spending 9k. Guess I'll have to rebuild winter time


If you look at the big three that used DT Swiss internals Giant, Spec and Trek . The lower end models used to come with 240/350 internals now only the highest end wheels come with 240/350 or in the case of Trek their own design. I have a pair of Control EL 29ers from 2009 240 internals. I have a pair of 2013/14? Giant P-TRX1 29er 240 internals. Now both wheelsets I believe are 360 (prawls) its all about cost.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

sosburn said:


> Hi Joe (or anyone else who has the answer to this)
> 
> I have a set of the Royal Traverse carbon wheels (NOT SL), with the low end hubs. Rear hub has developed play. What is the bearing size that i need to order for these? if they're annoying to find then i'll just start looking for a replacement hub to lace to the rim.


Ok trying this again. I have the carbon wheel set off of the 2018 Enduro coil 29. The website lists the hubs as "specialized" generic hubs with sealed cartridge bearings, any idea on the size so i can order new ones? rear hub is starting to go bad.


----------



## skywalkertrancex (Apr 9, 2012)

jdgang said:


> If you look at the big three that used DT Swiss internals Giant, Spec and Trek . The lower end models used to come with 240/350 internals now only the highest end wheels come with 240/350 or in the case of Trek their own design. I have a pair of Control EL 29ers from 2009 240 internals. I have a pair of 2013/14? Giant P-TRX1 29er 240 internals. Now both wheelsets I believe are 360 (prawls) its all about cost.


I emailed Specialized and they said to ship them the wheel with the 54t ratchet and they'd switch the internals to 240/350 internals. I'm happy with that


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Roval Joe doesn't seem to be on here anymore, but maybe someone else knows.

Max pressure is listed at 45psi on the carbon rims I have, is this dependent on tire size? They are 29er wheels, can they be used at higher pressure with cross/gravel tires? The whole pounds per square inch thing messes with my head, does 45psi in a 2.4" tire put less stress on the rim than 45psi in a 32c tire?


----------



## giodiui (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi everybody, I have a set of roval control sl 29, year 2013 or 2014, 32 holes, the rear rim is broken and need to know the erd to find a replacement. Anyone can help?
does anybody knows whether it is the same of the aluminium wheel?


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

I just bought a 2019 Stumpjumper Comp carbon. Will the newest $1,900, 1,320 gram Roval Control SL 29's fit on it? Or will it only take Traverse or other wider trail wheels?


----------



## paulcd (Jan 17, 2012)

Brentster said:


> I just bought a 2019 Stumpjumper Comp carbon. Will the newest $1,900, 1,320 gram Roval Control SL 29's fit on it? Or will it only take Traverse or other wider trail wheels?


You'll need the boost version (148) which is only 10 g heavier. The Controls will fit fine but a 2.6 wide tyre isn't ideal for the internal width of 25 mm (instead of 29 mm your bike came with) but will still be OK. You could also use a 2.3 wide tyre instead.


----------



## Brentster (Jun 17, 2007)

paulcd said:


> You'll need the boost version (148) which is only 10 g heavier. The Controls will fit fine but a 2.6 wide tyre isn't ideal for the internal width of 25 mm (instead of 29 mm your bike came with) but will still be OK. You could also use a 2.3 wide tyre instead.


AWESOME! Thank you very much


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello, Roval Team


I hope you're well.


I have a set of Roval Traverse 29 Aluminum wheels that have taken too many hits. The front rim is now unrecoverable by truing and the rear is quite wobbly despite careful work by a LBS. I want to replace them, but I'm getting terrible customer service locally.


I asked for the replacement rims and, after much waiting and pressuring, they ended up giving me a quote for a carbon Traverse 29 wheelset. That's not what I want and it's considerably more expensive than what I'm asking for.


What are the part numbers for those rims? As you know, Front is 24H, Rear is 28H. How can I find an alternative for purchasing them? I've been on their case about this for months and the distributor doesn't care about solving their customer's problems. I need a shop/retailer/site in the USA that's capable of ordering these parts and shipping them to me.


Could you give me a hand, please?

Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## pecholapida (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello All,

Carlos here writting from Barcelona Spain.

I've been searching in the forum but I'm not able to find what I'm looking for.

Please could somebody tell whart are the bearings size and codes for the Roval Control SL 29 (2018) .

The wheels are in my new bike Sworks epic 2018.

I want to replace by ceramic bearing but Nearly impossible to find on internet the bearing codes.

thanks so much in advance


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you suggest where I can find 15mm end caps for the LFM07 hub? It has 20mm end caps on it now marked S12590003.

I found a set of 15mm caps at Art's:
https://www.artscyclery.com/Specialized_Roval_Control_15mm_Hub_End_Cap_Pair/descpage-SPRVECPP.html

but those may be for the LFM06 hub?

Thanks.

_MK


----------



## isleofmant (Oct 19, 2016)

Can anybody please help me with these questions.

1. What is the weight of just a single rim, of a Roval Traverse Fattie 650b alloy wheel?

2. Is the Roval alloy rim that is on the wheels that come on the low end Specialized bikes (with Hi Lo hubs), the same rim that is on the Roval Traverse Fattie 650b alloy wheelsets?

3. Have any of you had rim failure / denting / bending of the Roval Traverse Fattie 650b alloy wheel? I am trying to understand how much it is capable of handling aggressive Enduro riding, specifically steep descending rock gardens with drops in between.

I currently ride a 2015 Specialized Enduro Comp with an after market Roval Traverse Fattie 650b alloy wheelset. It has handled up to 6ft drops, big jumps etc, without any issues. This season I got into more technical descending, including steep rock gardens (for reference - Predator trail at Tiger Mountain in Seattle area). The rear wheel has felt odd (no damages of any kind). Also, the front wheel with 24 spokes is a concern. So, any advice / experiences shared, will help.

Thanks!


----------



## Corragio (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to find out what endcap/nrs i need to convert to 15/100 mm front hub...
Have an alloy Control 32h set, from an Epic 2012,29”,at the moment the endcap in has the nr S125900001 and is the Qr 28mm version... but i want to concert to tru-axle 15/100...Any info or help please? Nrs or where available...?
Wheels are Roval Control 29, OS 28mm end caps, QR, 32h

There is a nr On the hub: 120504 and the endcaps i had left from my other Sl version are to small... :-/


----------



## jpo1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking to purchase a second hanad set of Roval Traverse wheels and run them on a Yelli. Does Specialized make a kit to convert a 142+hub to a 142?


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected]

They should be able to point you guys in the right direction. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

jpo1 said:


> Looking to purchase a second hanad set of Roval Traverse wheels and run them on a Yelli. Does Specialized make a kit to convert a 142+hub to a 142?


Nothing to convert, they both measure
142 but the + version shifts the cassette 
body outboard 2.5mm, then the end cap
is 2.5mm shorter. Some frames will work,
others the chain will hit the stays on the
small cog.


----------



## Special18 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Broken Spoke*



Roval Joe said:


> Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.
> 
> I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hello,

I bent rent my rear wheel. I did a pretty good job of truing it (in my mind lol) and as I was trying to get the rim just a bit straighter I broke a spoke.

What are the specifications for spokes and nipples? (I would like to purchase replacements).

My rim spec 2019 Stumpjumper Boost 110/148:

Roval Traverse 29, hookless alloy, 29mm inner width, tubeless ready 28h


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Special18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bent rent my rear wheel. I did a pretty good job of truing it (in my mind lol) and as I was trying to get the rim just a bit straighter I broke a spoke.
> 
> ...


Hey, Special.

Roval Joe hasn't been active in the forum for a while. I sent that same question to Specialized Rider Care a few months ago, and this is the information that they provided for my Roval Traverse 29 alloy wheelset, non-Boost.

Spoke Lengths. They are all Roval Super Comp Straight-Pull Spokes

FDS:2.0mmx285mm

FNDS: 2.0mmx303mm

RDS: 2.0mmx303mm

RNDS: 2.0mmx305mm*

I hope that this helps you.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Special18 (Oct 2, 2018)

Renzo7 said:


> Hey, Special.
> 
> Roval Joe hasn't been active in the forum for a while. I sent that same question to Specialized Rider Care a few months ago, and this is the information that they provided for my Roval Traverse 29 alloy wheelset, non-Boost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have boost, but that should not be a problem, no?


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Special18 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have boost, but that should not be a problem, no?


If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.

I would expect Boost to have slightly longer spokes. As I understand it, each flange is 3 mm farther out when compared to a non-Boost hub, so it would require longer spokes, though the difference is likely to be around 2 mm or so.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## iridzbikz (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello, although I see that this thread is older, I have some issues / questions about my carbon Roval wheels. My rear wheel recently required a rebuild due to broken spokes resulting from galvanic corrosion of almost all the nipples. I had no idea this was occurring until my mechanic showed it to me. I was surprised and disappointed this was happening on such a high end wheelset. 

My concern is now the front wheel. I have raced and plan to continue racing this bike. My mechanic changed all the nipples on the rear wheel to brass. He mentioned it would not be covered under warranty and I'm wondering now if I should go after the front. 

As I am now becoming aware that this has been an issue in the past, I'm wondering why is it still happening??? These wheels were purchased in 2016 and I live on Long Island NY but travel to NC, and NJ to ride / race. Should I contact Specialized for further instruction? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

It's an issue with all wheels. Carbon and aluminum are dissimilar and you're going to get corrosion of the nipples. This will accelerate if they get wet often. 

Sealant like Stan's seeping into the rim and getting on the nipple will also make this worse. 

Carbon wheels are really durable. I use to never get more than a season or so out of some Stan's rims. Now you get many years of use on a good set of carbon wheels. So, a rebuild after 3 seasons on your wheels is totally reasonable. 

I've had sets of Roval carbons for a LONG time. Rebuild them every 3 years or so and they keep on chugging. 

Your use of brass will result in a slower corrosion rate.


----------



## iridzbikz (Jan 3, 2019)

briscoelab said:


> It's an issue with all wheels. Carbon and aluminum are dissimilar and you're going to get corrosion of the nipples. This will accelerate if they get wet often.
> 
> Sealant like Stan's seeping into the rim and getting on the nipple will also make this worse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I guess I have a front rebuild coming. I just wish I knew about this issue before I started just popping spokes. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Roval Joe,

(Your inbox is full)

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roval-traverse-38-sl-fattie-650b-148/p/132363

Is the wheelset I have on my 2019 Expert 27.5 and I would like to switch out the hub to Onyx with 28h. Can you please advise which spoke and spoke length to use?

Thank you.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Tjay said:


> Hi Roval Joe,
> 
> (Your inbox is full)
> 
> ...


Roval Joe hasn't been on in a while. Send an email to Specialized Rider Care or to Roval's customer service. They'll give you a hand 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I can offer an extended review on the Roval Traverse 27.5 Boost alloy Wheel set.

They came on a 2017 Rocky Mountain Slayer i purchased second hand but in as new condition.

The guy had build the Slayer up as a custom build from a shop that also sold specialized.

About me.

I've been riding for 24 years and weigh 76kg. Raced XC locally and nationally for 8 years then DH for another 8 years with some 12 and 24 hours and a bunch of epic distance rides in between.

Currently I ride all mountain and dh tracks with a bent towards black diamond plus technical natural trails. If its tech to a point of not knowing if its possible, thats what love to ride. The more tech the better. The bike park is typically too groomed for my liking and i seek out rediculous rooty rocky tech on unused old hiking trails.

I came off a 26' blur with orginal Enve carbon wheels.

Immediately i noticed the lack of turning precision the Rovals had. It was night and day different. Carbon 26' in wheels are rock sold point and shoot. Roval 27.5" i had to adjust my technque to account for wheel flex in the corners.

I miss the carbon wheels and the precision they had. The alloy Rovals suck by comparision. Wondering if i was beeing unfair on the Rovals comparing them with 26" carbon I have ridden buddies 27.5" and 29" bikes with carbon builds, Light bicycle, Enve and Bontrager. All have that crispy turn in response I miss from the carbon 26" hoops.

After getting the bike I sent it too the bike shop for the wheels to be trued. My wheel building guy didnt like the straight laced spokes for truing as it was harder to hold the spokes.

The rear wheel could not take the punishment of my regular back diamond runs going out of true on a weekly basis. I came to the conclusion the spokes were too thin. After a misshap with derrailiur in the spokes I got the rear wheel build up with a thick guage spoke. That stopped the rear wheel going out of true and i was away laughing with a wheel set that worked but not as crisp as a carbon wheel set.

These wheels are light for an am wheel set and definetly improve the rolling resistance, weight climbing of the bike. I guess the trade off is the reduction in stiffness. I do enjoy the fact that i have a 30 165/180mm bike thats only 29 pd!.....

Any way roll on 6 months and the wheels are holding up to some unrelenting abuse. I rode Wiaroa gorge for 3 days solid on 3c Exo minions 
Smashing head long into rock after rock with a total 50000 Feet of vertical descenting and got one dent in the rear rim. By comparison A buddy on a brand new Trek Slash had half a dozen dents over the weekend.
So the rim its self is strong and and withstand some abuse.

My conclusion is that these a a good choice for lighter weight dudes riding general AM tracks. Or dudes wanting to build a light spec AM build. Heavier or more agressive dudes will find them a little light weight and flexy for their service. Guys who like carbon for stiffness. Stay with the carbon!......


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

The alloy rovals compared to the Carbon SL Rovals, isn't even fair. Nowhere near same rim.


----------



## alfort (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi everyone.
I got a Roval Traverse (https://www.specialized.com/us/en/roval-traverse-fattie-650b/p/132448?color=239022-132448) recently.
It came with a front 15mm thru end-cap, but I want to change it to QR end-cap. Anyone has the correct part number of the QR adaptor?
Follow attached the front hub type and the current end-cap.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Bring back the dead here. 
I have just purchased a 29er traverse wheel with 142+ written on the hub. No matter how I configure it with different end caps and freehubs etc. When I tighten it down the freehub drags, almost like I do not have the axle sleeve under the ratchets in. 
Are these 142+ really only compatible with 142+ frames? 
I am trying to put this in my 2018 Carbon Crux frame. 

THANNKS


----------



## dturcic (Sep 10, 2017)

Does anyone knows which bearings are in Roval Control SL 148 hubs. When I removed endcap from rear hub bearing has no numbers on it, didn't try to remove front endcaps.

Thanks.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

dturcic said:


> Does anyone knows which bearings are in Roval Control SL 148 hubs. When I removed endcap from rear hub bearing has no numbers on it, didn't try to remove front endcaps.
> 
> Thanks.


Use some vernier callipers to measure ID and OD and width.


----------



## dturcic (Sep 10, 2017)

link1896 said:


> Use some vernier callipers to measure ID and OD and width.


Thanks but I don't want to dissemble hubs just to measure bearings dimension. It's much easier to know info, and to exchange bearings when needed...


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if the older Traverse SL Fattie 650Bs (pre-boost) are exchangeable between XD and shimano drivers?

Is it just DT freehub driver I need?


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Does anyone know if the older Traverse SL Fattie 650Bs (pre-boost) are exchangeable between XD and shimano drivers?
> 
> Is it just DT freehub driver I need?


correct, any dt freehub will work.


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

I was looking at a new (2019 version) set of Roval Traverse Carbon 27.5 wheels at my LBS. I noticed that there are tiny burs on both sides of the inside, vertical lip of the rim; where the tire bead will sit. There was a couple that protruded into the rim space about 2mm. The burs are at about 9” intervals all the way around the rim. Is this normal? I didn’t get any pictures.


----------



## Carbon4ik (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. Did not found answer: which bearing type is suite for front hub on Roval Control SL wheels aboard Specialized S-Works Epic WC 2014 (https://www.specialized.com/ru/ru/s-works-epic-29-world-cup/p/49814?color=154220-49814)? 6802, 6902, other?


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what width rim tape I need for the 27.5" Roval Traverse SL fattie? 30mm internal. Rims kept leaking and I beat up the stock rim strip removing the tires.


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

What rim tape is everyone using? Just tried 30mm stans on the Roval Traverse SL Fattie and it wouldn't stick, and wouldn't go down smooth (wrinkles and bubbles everywhere). Waste of $20 but really want to get my wheel going


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

jdang307 said:


> What rim tape is everyone using? Just tried 30mm stans on the Roval Traverse SL Fattie and it wouldn't stick, and wouldn't go down smooth (wrinkles and bubbles everywhere). Waste of $20 but really want to get my wheel going


I used DT Swiss 32mm tape on my Roval Carbon Traverse set. It wasn't the smoothest installation of the tape on the second layer. But the wrinkles and bubbles did smooth out after about 12 hours with a tube installed and inflated to 40psi. I used two layers of tape at first and was able to mount the Butcher back on the front. However, I had to remove a layer from the rear because I could not mount the Maxxis Aggressor without a tire lever (I don't like using tire levers) even with using slightly soapy water on the beads. In the end they both aired up with a basic floor pump one handed.

I'm by no means an wheel expert but I think the step type transition from the bead to the center trough make the tape installation challenging. Other rims I see in the videos have a smoother, curved transition. Maybe the 30mm would have been a better tape width? You have to be spot on with laying down the tape or it will ride up on the rim wall. With that said, the tires have sealed up fine and are holding air.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

@Roval Joe

Hello, I own a bicycle shop and a customer brought in a specialized bike with a roval control 29 wheelset. The rear hub is a DT 360. Could you tell me what rim is used on this wheel set? This looks like the wheel in question: https://rovalcomponents.com/products/roval-control-29 If rim is not going to be available to purchase, could you please tell me the ERD, Inside width and Outside width so I can order a similar rim?

Thanks for the time


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

TheBikeStore said:


> @Roval Joe
> 
> Hello, I own a bicycle shop and a customer brought in a specialized bike with a roval control 29 wheelset. The rear hub is a DT 360. Could you tell me what rim is used on this wheel set? This looks like the wheel in question: https://rovalcomponents.com/products/roval-control-29 If rim is not going to be available to purchase, could you please tell me the ERD, Inside width and Outside width so I can order a similar rim?
> 
> Thanks for the time


It's been quite a while since Roval Joe was last here, man. I'd recommend sending an email to [email protected]

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Renzo7 said:


> It's been quite a while since Roval Joe was last here, man. I'd recommend sending an email to [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Thanks I called ridercare and left a message and also emailed rovalcomponents as well, I was hoping for a quicker response. I sent my emails more than 24 hous ago.

Cheers


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Understood 

Have you tried their Instagram account? Roval has a very active account, and may be able to give you a prompt response.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzilla (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone have experience hearing back from Roval though email? I need to find out the ERD for Traverse carbon rims that come on the 2019 Stumpjumper Expert 29 as I plan to upgrade the rear hub. I don't have an Instagram account and have no plans to get one.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

rodzilla said:


> Anyone have experience hearing back from Roval though email? I need to find out the ERD .... I don't have an Instagram account and have no plans to get one.


I waited all week for a reply from either Roval or Specialized and neither company has bothered to supply any information or even a reply. I agree with rodzilla, I should not need to sign up for an account with Instagram to receive basic customer service.

ridercare, heh!


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

They don’t care. Never have. Evil corporate company that only wants to sell bikes and offer sfa support. Ask anyone with a brain shock that’s more then 4 years old what support is like.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected]

Give this one a try. I hope they'll help you all out. I've actually had excellent experiences when I've needed support from them through either email.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimozR (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a set of 650b 2017 Traverse SLs here with bead bearings front and rear. Does anyone have a list of bearings needed to get them back to life?

I will be disassembling the caps and measuring the bearings with calipers, but to be sure it would be nice to have a confirmation from someone that knows.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Message I sent to [email protected]



TheBikeStore said:


> Hello, I own a bicycle shop and a customer brought in a specialized bike with a roval control 29 wheelset. The rear hub is a DT 360. Could you tell me what rim is used on this wheel set? This looks like the wheel in question: https://rovalcomponents.com/products/roval-control-29 If rim is not going to be available to purchase, could you please tell me the ERD, Inside width and Outside width so I can order a similar rim?
> 
> Thanks for the time


Here is the reply that I received 8 days later:

"Hey Mike

I am sorry but we do not sell the rims separate nor do we have info on ERD or other specifics on our wheels as we want them built in house for quality control reasons.

Have a great day

-Rob"

So I took the customer's tire off (tubeless), removed a couple of spokes and used my DT spoke calculation poster and determined the ERD. Then I reinstalled the spokes and tried to true the guys janky rim so he could race on it while awaiting the new hoop, then reinstalled his tire.

Thanks for wasting about an hour of my time Specialized!

So here is the data for the wheel listed above:
ERD: 606
Inside: 22mm
Outside 26mm

The WTB i23 KOM Light Rim has the same profile, it is just slightly wider. The WTB rim has a 604 ERD and it needs about 1mm shorter spokes.

If this helps anyone to avoid buying anything from Specialized than that is a big plus in my book!


----------



## markus_krk (Jul 27, 2013)

Anybody using new alloy Roval Control 148 29 wheels?


----------



## rodzilla (Jul 11, 2016)

TheBikeStore said:


> I waited all week for a reply from either Roval or Specialized and neither company has bothered to supply any information or even a reply. I agree with rodzilla, I should not need to sign up for an account with Instagram to receive basic customer service.
> 
> ridercare, heh!


Got a reply last week from both Specialized and Roval. After I had to send a second email to both asking the same question. Long story short, the responses were "Rovals are built as system, warranty is voided if you change hub and measure the hubs yourself." I am not a fan of this type of customer service or lack there of. I get that they are a business, it is what it is, but with the amount of money we spend on these products I feel like Roval or Specialized could be a little more consumer friendly here. But the good thing is it helped me to decide to sell my wheels. I'd rather build a set with my local LBS where I can get support and know that I can find the parts I need because I actually know what all the parts are. Live and learn.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

My 2017 Specialized Enduro S-Works 650b came with Roval Traverse SL 650 wheels. The rear wheel is laced to a 28h, 148mm Roval Traverse SL hub. I need to replace a few spokes on the rear wheel.

Can any fellow Roval owners answer the following questions?

What spoke lengths do I need for the drive and non-drive sides?
What type of nipple should be used?
What tension should the drive an non-drive spokes have?

If anyone can give me part numbers I'd that would be great.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

FrankRizzo said:


> My 2017 Specialized Enduro S-Works 650b came with Roval Traverse SL 650 wheels. The rear wheel is laced to a 28h, 148mm Roval Traverse SL hub. I need to replace a few spokes on the rear wheel.
> 
> Can any fellow Roval owners answer the following questions?
> 
> ...


Frank,

I have the same questions in right now to Rider Care at Specialized and with Roval Customer Care. I have the same wheels but mine is a 6fattie with 38mm I.D. Traverse Carbons. Are your hubs straight pull or J-Hook Style? Are your front hubs 24 spoke or 28? I will share whatever answers I get back in the next week.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Meeners said:


> Frank,
> 
> I have the same questions in right now to Rider Care at Specialized and with Roval Customer Care. I have the same wheels but mine is a 6fattie with 38mm I.D. Traverse Carbons. Are your hubs straight pull or J-Hook Style? Are your front hubs 24 spoke or 28? I will share whatever answers I get back in the next week.


My spokes are straight pull on both wheels. The front hub has 24 spokes with 8 on the right side in a radial pattern and 16 on the left (disc) side in a regular-laced pattern.

This was the info I got from Roval about my rear wheel:

S154600005 - DT Swiss Revolution Straight-Pull 2.0/1.5/2.0MM X 282MM - rear non-driveside

S124600045 - DT Swiss Revolution Straight-Pull 2.0x1.5MM, 14G x 281MM - rear driveside

S2027005 - DT SWISS PROLOCK ALLOY HEX 2.0MM(14G)X14MM (nipples)


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

FrankRizzo said:


> My spokes are straight pull on both wheels. The front hub has 24 spokes with 8 on the right side in a radial pattern and 16 on the left (disc) side in a regular-laced pattern.
> 
> This was the info I got from Roval about my rear wheel:
> 
> ...


Do you have the 38mm I.D. or the 30mm I.D. ?


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Meeners said:


> Do you have the 38mm I.D. or the 30mm I.D. ?


You mean the inner width? 30mm according to the spec.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

FrankRizzo said:


> You mean the inner width? 30mm according to the spec.


Yep. Dang, I was hoping 38. Haven't heard back yet from anyone, I was hoping lengths would be the same. Did they send you any specs on the front wheel? Unfortunately, that's the one that I have broken spokes on.


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Meeners said:


> Yep. Dang, I was hoping 38. Haven't heard back yet from anyone, I was hoping lengths would be the same. Did they send you any specs on the front wheel? Unfortunately, that's the one that I have broken spokes on.


No, I only asked about the rear as the front is still solid.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

FrankRizzo said:


> No, I only asked about the rear as the front is still solid.


No worries. They just got back to me today! This is for the 650b Rival Traverse 38's

Rear Non-Drive: S154600005 DT Swiss REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0/1.5/2.0mm X 282mm length

Rear Driveside: S134600002 DT Swiss REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0-1.5-2.0mm 14G X 280mm length

Front Driveside: S2026009 DT REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0X1.5mm 14G 258mm length

Front Non-Drive: S114600024 DT ROVAL REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0/1.5mm 14G 274mm


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

I need information regarding boostinator (wolftooth) kit for traverse SL carbon 27.5.
Re dish needed?? These wheels I'm thinking of buying, they're new, guessing 2016/17???
Part numbers etc?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

frana said:


> I need information regarding boostinator (wolftooth) kit for traverse SL carbon 27.5.
> Re dish needed?? These wheels I'm thinking of buying, they're new, guessing 2016/17???
> Part numbers etc?


You get to decide whether you want to buy a boost adapter kit that that requires redish or not. If you buy a wollftooth one, it will. I'm not aware if the specialized ones are compatible with the boostinator, but the universal kits do not require re-dishing, so those are my personal choice.


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Roval Joe????


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

Roval Joe???


----------



## redbruce (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone know the spoke tension for Roval Traverse Carbon 29, hookless carbon, 30mm inner width, 24/28h wheels (came on my 2018 Camber Expert)?

Cheers

b


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

redbruce said:


> Anyone know the spoke tension for Roval Traverse Carbon 29, hookless carbon, 30mm inner width, 24/28h wheels (came on my 2018 Camber Expert)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> b


Quality Control form for my Roval Traverse SL 29 wheelset.










Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Robik (Sep 26, 2017)

Any chance I can get a replacement rim for rear alloy Roval Traverse 29 that came on 2019 Enduro? 
Also would like to replace Torque caps on the front to the regular as I like Fox forks better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Robik said:


> Any chance I can get a replacement rim for rear alloy Roval Traverse 29 that came on 2019 Enduro?
> Also would like to replace Torque caps on the front to the regular as I like Fox forks better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


You'd need your local Specialized shop to order the rim for you.

No idea on the Torque Caps. Perhaps Amaincycling can help you.

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

jdang307 said:


> Does anyone know if the older Traverse SL Fattie 650Bs (pre-boost) are exchangeable between XD and shimano drivers?
> 
> Is it just DT freehub driver I need?





redmr2_man said:


> correct, any dt freehub will work.


I got the new microspline for 12 speed and it's not working. 

Significant drag if I tighten it down just a little.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Just tried to fit my control SL wheels into a new bike with fox 34 fork. The wheel spins fine until I tighten the thru axle then it stops spinning, obviously pressing against the bearing? Am I missing something? Previous bike had a 32 stepcast and it worked fine.
Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Check to make sure the spacing is the same on both forks. Are they both Boost forks with a Boost wheel set or is the wheel set the older standard many Roval used to be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure how many others have this issue, but it caught me by surprise... My (2016?) Roval Traverse SLs had a noise when in the stand, sounded like something tumbling around in the tire. Turned out to be debris in the wheel. 

I’ve read about nipple corrosion, which got me concerned. Turns out it was sealant that found its way into the wheel mixing with the carbon dust from the mfg process. The dust coagulated into a ball and began to make that rattle sound inside the wheel.

I removed the valve, shook out as much of the material as I could, using a pick to brake up the larger balls of crud so they would fall out. In the end, there was 3/4 of an Ounce of junk that came out. I wanted to get this info into this thread for others...

Wheels are silent again, going on 4 years old, no problems at all...


----------



## BenontheBike (Nov 20, 2019)

*Trying to Convert from QR to TA--Help Needed*

I need to convert an older (2011?) Red/Black Roval Control SL front wheel from QR to Thru. Specialized has one of the 15 mm end caps (the left side), but no longer makes the end cap for the right side. (part # S115900003).

If anyone has one, I will pay.
And if anyone has a hack, I will be eternally grateful.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

Anybody know the ERD of a Roval Traverse 29" rim off of a current Stumpjumper Comp? Trying to order spokes for a customer to relace the rear onto an Onyx hub. I don't have the current wheel here.


----------



## Padraig1975 (Jul 11, 2011)

Were you able to either get the end cap you needed or find a work around? I'm in the same position but can't find either end cap anywhere. Are there any other end caps that will work?


----------



## uvavi8r (Sep 27, 2014)

Padraig1975 said:


> Were you able to either get the end cap you needed or find a work around? I'm in the same position but can't find either end cap anywhere. Are there any other end caps that will work?


I didn't have any success, I just sold them and bought a pair of i9's.

Sorry.


----------



## Padraig1975 (Jul 11, 2011)

uvavi8r said:


> I didn't have any success, I just sold them and bought a pair of i9's.
> 
> Sorry.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

i have a set of 15mm end caps for Control SL (red/black) front wheel. I bought them from a bike shop only to find out the non-disk side rubs a 32 fox sc, so I had to buy another wheel. msg me if you want to buy them.

i'm on pinkbike as Riken


----------



## Padraig1975 (Jul 11, 2011)

Riken said:


> i have a set of 15mm end caps for Control SL (red/black) front wheel. I bought them from a bike shop only to find out the non-disk side rubs a 32 fox sc, so I had to buy another wheel. msg me if you want to buy them.
> 
> i'm on pinkbike as Riken


PM sent


----------



## chupamontes (Aug 7, 2020)

I need to know what length of spokes and nipples for replacement...

Roval Traverse Fattie SL 2017 29"
30mm inner - 110/148 boost

Straight pull on both wheels 24/28

I've already sent email to [email protected] but they don't reply...

Thanks


----------



## kartracer (Apr 10, 2015)

chupamontes said:


> I need to know what length of spokes and nipples for replacement...
> 
> Roval Traverse Fattie SL 2017 29"
> 30mm inner - 110/148 boost
> ...


These are the sizes. It took a while but I did eventually get the reply from Roval

Front Non-drive side - DT REVOLUTION, STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0X1.5MM, 14G L:293MM
Front drive side - DT REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0X1.5MM X 277MM
Rear non-drive side - DT REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0-1.5-2.0MM 14G X 301MM
Rear drive side - DT REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0/1.5MM 14G 299MM


----------



## chupamontes (Aug 7, 2020)

kartracer said:


> These are the sizes. It took a while but I did eventually get the reply from Roval
> 
> Front Non-drive side - DT REVOLUTION, STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0X1.5MM, 14G L:293MM
> Front drive side - DT REVOLUTION STRAIGHT-PULL 2.0X1.5MM X 277MM
> ...


Great. Thank you.
Can I put the spokes with length 302/300 instead of 301/299?
In theory I should use DT Swiss Pro Lock Hexagonal aluminium 14mm nipples. Can they be replaced by standard pro lock brass 14mm nipples?
I say this because the length total of hexagonal nipple is 14mm (12mm lower portion of nipple)


_







_



[HR][/HR]
Enviar


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Roval Traverse Fattie SL Carbon 29 142+ (with 27 spokes rear wheel) and want to convert from XD to Microspline. Is there a freehub available, or maybe directly from DT? What is the part number?


----------



## kartracer (Apr 10, 2015)

chupamontes said:


> Great. Thank you.
> Can I put the spokes with length 302/300 instead of 301/299?
> In theory I should use DT Swiss Pro Lock Hexagonal aluminium 14mm nipples. Can they be replaced by standard pro lock brass 14mm nipples?
> I say this because the length total of hexagonal nipple is 14mm (12mm lower portion of nipple)


I used Sapim Polyax 14mm nipples but to my knowledge you cannot use 14mm standard DT Swiss pro lock nipples unless you go with 2mm shorter spokes. This is because the thread length inside the nipple is longer on DT Swiss nipples when you go up in length; whereas with Sapim (and others) the thread length stays the same inside the nipple regardless if 12mm, 14mm, 16mm nipple length.

1mm longer spokes (302/300 instead of 301/299) should be fine.


----------



## kartracer (Apr 10, 2015)

CrozCountry said:


> I have Roval Traverse Fattie SL Carbon 29 142+ (with 27 spokes rear wheel) and want to convert from XD to Microspline. Is there a freehub available, or maybe directly from DT? What is the part number?


I don't know if the 142+ hub is the same (except for width) as the 148 boost hub. IF it is, then the below DT Microspline freehub works perfectly.

https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehu...-12-speed-12x142-mm-12x148-mm-BOOST-Thru-Axle

I've purchased it twice from R2-bike for my Traverse Fattie SL Carbon 29 boost 148 wheels.

NOTE: There are two versions of this DT Microspline freehub with the same DT part number HWYABL00S2562S. The most commonly found has a lip or flange where it goes into the hub. The freehub with this lip/flange will not fit the Roval hubs. Only the version without the lip/flange (in the R2-bike link above) will fit the Roval hub.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Will the DT Swiss 3-pawl Micro Spline freehub body fit the Roval Traverse hubs with the DT 360 internals?


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 18, 2014)

*Need help finding Roval Control 29 (2012-13) 15mm TA End Caps*

I am trying to find the end caps to convert the front wheel from QR to TA but I am having no luck online since these are older wheels.

The shop was able to order the rear ones (since it is DT Swiss based.) The front is not available to order from Specialized.

Hoping someone might know where to get one.

Hub: LFM06
End Caps: S125900011


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

https://www.ctbicycles.com/about/contact-us-pg151.htm

these guys had a bag full of end caps when I got a pair for my 2012 roval sl


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

@tuxbailey, I have a wheel with the TA end caps and I've been wanting to convert to QR.

Send me a PM and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## tuxbailey (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the lead.

Was it recent?


----------



## kevin2martin (Oct 12, 2020)

*Roval Wheel I.D.*

I'll got a set of 29" roval wheels that came of a stock Specialized bike that I'm hoping to put to good use but am lacking some key details - wondering if there group here can help firstly with identifying these wheels.

There are some images below and key info is: 1) a sticker simply says "Roval" around the rim with small text saying 622x21 2) front hub has no text, just some lines, but rear hub has the text SP-1342 O.A 3) front wheel is 15mm thru axel and rear is 12 mm.










Questions:
1) Does anyone know what this wheelset is?
2) The end caps are missing from the front wheel. Any idea what replacement part caps may work? S125900006?
3) I want to replace the 12mm thru axel to QR. Any idea if there is a thru axel to QR conversion kit that could work for the back wheel?

Thanks so much for any insights you may have!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

kartracer said:


> I don't know if the 142+ hub is the same (except for width) as the 148 boost hub. IF it is, then the below DT Microspline freehub works perfectly.
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehu...-12-speed-12x142-mm-12x148-mm-BOOST-Thru-Axle
> 
> ...


Thanks, that worked. Specialized support is clueless. The boost conversion worked too (142+ to 148).
Shame on specialized that they have spare parts all over Europe but not in the US.


----------



## Gerula (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello guys!

I was trying to figure out the rims weight of Stumpjumper Comp Alloy/Stumpjumper Comp/ Stumpjumper EVO Comp *2021* and i didn't found any info about that.

*Roval 29, hookless alloy, 30mm inner width, tubeless ready

*Anyone have a link or knows the weight of these rims?

Tnx!


----------



## EdSawyer (Mar 20, 2020)

Well, the carbon set of those (roval traverse carbon) is about 2000g generally, so, the alloy will be higher than that.


----------



## Gerula (Nov 20, 2020)

EdSawyer said:


> Well, the carbon set of those (roval traverse carbon) is about 2000g generally, so, the alloy will be higher than that.


Traverse Alloy on 29" weight 1870g, those i mention above Roval 29 possibly over 2kg, found no info about them.

https://rovalcomponents.com/collections/trail/products/2019-traverse


----------



## SussexFlyer (Mar 14, 2021)

Roval Joe said:


> Hey everyone, Roval Joe here.
> 
> I manage the Roval MTB wheel program (maybe the coolest wheels you have never heard of) and I am super excited to talk wheels, rims, spokes, spacing, carbon, really anything, with you guys. Let me know if you have some questions, feedback, or ideas. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have Roval wheels that came with my Specialized 2020 Turbo Levo. They are Roval Traverse 29" with Specialized hubs. I seem to have some lateral play now (2000km usage). Where can I find info on how to replace the bearings (video or manual?) and what bearings to use for replacement?


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Digging up an old thread, bought a 2020 Specialized enduro comp with a roval wheelset.
Am trying to upgrade the Hub internals from 3 Pawls to 54t star ratchet, but my rear hub has an axle like this:









From what i've read this means my hub could be a Formula dht-1481, rather than a DT360 that comes on some models.

What i'm trying to find out is whether anyone has successfully swapped this axle out for a DT swiss one like below?
















& whether it allowed you to put Dt-swiss star ratchet internals inside this type of hub?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

That looks like the DT Swiss 3 pawl ring drive. Best way to find out is to slide the 3-pawl ring drive tool and and see if it fits.

Edit: Just noticed your axle is threaded on one end. I'm not sure if the axle itself matters, the DT axle/end caps sure are convenient for maintenance. I personally would still slide the tool over and see if it fits.


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Redlands R&C said:


> That looks like the DT Swiss 3 pawl ring drive. Best way to find out is to slide the 3-pawl ring drive tool and and see if it fits.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed your axle is threaded on one end. I'm not sure if the axle itself matters, the DT axle/end caps sure are convenient for maintenance. I personally would still slide the tool over and see if it fits.



This I what I had been thinking, but unfortunately I don't have the tool yet as I was trying to confirm it would fit before pulling the trigger on all the parts haha. 
Might see if my LBS has one I could test to see if it fits.

But still need to work out whether the DT swiss axle will actually fit, does anyone happen to have a spare axle they might be able to measure up?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

148? I have a DT/Roval 148 hub I could take apart and measure, but I would say the caveat is that it may not be the exact same as DT. Happy to try anyway if you want.


----------



## Headoc (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a Roval question. I'm thinking about putting a set of Roval Control SL 's on a Stumpjumper Evo and then riding it as if those are my only wheels but keeping an old set of SC reserves as back up. Insanity or genius?


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Redlands R&C said:


> 148? I have a DT/Roval 148 hub I could take apart and measure, but I would say the caveat is that it may not be the exact same as DT. Happy to try anyway if you want.



Yep 148mm boost hub, if you could that would be awesome!  That way gives me some sizes to check against my existing hub to see if it will likely work.
Thanks mate!


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Headoc said:


> Here's a Roval question. I'm thinking about putting a set of Roval Control SL 's on a Stumpjumper Evo and then riding it as if those are my only wheels but keeping an old set of SC reserves as back up. Insanity or genius?


i would just do the other way around, keep the controls as back up.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a set of Roval Control Carbon DT240s off of a '21 stumpjumper, im wondering if they would withstand being mounted to a '20 enduro and the abuse that would entail. Can't run inserts with them as specialized specifically says not to, but would be using dh casing tires.


----------



## Headoc (Mar 24, 2015)

MyDadSucks said:


> i would just do the other way around, keep the controls as back up.


So genius then…


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> I have a set of *Roval Control Carbon DT240*s off of a '21 stumpjumper, im wondering if they would withstand being mounted to a '20 enduro and the abuse that would entail. Can't run inserts with them as specialized specifically says not to, but would be using dh casing tires.


What's the weight of those (guess-ti-mate)?


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

OldMike said:


> What's the weight of those (guess-ti-mate)?


around 1450g


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

MyDadSucks said:


> I have a set of Roval Control Carbon DT240s off of a '21 stumpjumper, im wondering if they would withstand being mounted to a '20 enduro and the abuse that would entail. Can't run inserts with them as specialized specifically says not to, but would be using dh casing tires.


Try it, and please let us know how it goes!  We need to know your weight and riding style, too.

I've been looking at the current Roval Control, Roval Traverse SL, and the Reserve 30 SL
Riding a 2019 Stumpjumper 150/140 but thinking about moving towards a '21 Stumpjumper.

In my mind I think the Traverse SL or Reserve 30 SL make the most sense, but at 150 pounds geared up I'm sure I'd be fine on the Control carbon as well.

Really looking forward to hearing real-world experience from people about these wheel-sets.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

deoreo said:


> Try it, and please let us know how it goes!  We need to know your weight and riding style, too.
> 
> I've been looking at the current Roval Control, Roval Traverse SL, and the Reserve 30 SL
> Riding a 2019 Stumpjumper 150/140 but thinking about moving towards a '21 Stumpjumper.
> ...


The control carbons came on a ‘21 stumpjumper so they are well suited to that application. Ive been using them on trail bikes for almost 6 months now, no issues. I even used the front wheel on my enduro bike for a little while. If i cant sell them before i build up this long travel bike i may just use them on there for a little while and see.
I weigh 180ish geared up and ride natural, steep trails for the most part.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just send it said:


> Yep 148mm boost hub, if you could that would be awesome!  That way gives me some sizes to check against my existing hub to see if it will likely work.
> Thanks mate!


Will do! It may take me another day or two before I get a chance, hope that works for you.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

MyDadSucks said:


> I have a set of Roval Control Carbon DT240s off of a '21 stumpjumper, im wondering if they would withstand being mounted to a '20 enduro and the abuse that would entail. Can't run inserts with them as specialized specifically says not to, but would be using dh casing tires.


How many spokes front and back?


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

CrozCountry said:


> How many spokes front and back?


28


----------



## Just send it (Feb 20, 2020)

Redlands R&C said:


> Will do! It may take me another day or two before I get a chance, hope that works for you.


Sorry for the hella late reply! that's fine by me mate whenever you get a chance


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

MyDadSucks said:


> The control carbons came on a ‘21 stumpjumper so they are well suited to that application. Ive been using them on trail bikes for almost 6 months now, no issues. I even used the front wheel on my enduro bike for a little while. If i cant sell them before i build up this long travel bike i may just use them on there for a little while and see.
> I weigh 180ish geared up and ride natural, steep trails for the most part.


Forgot about this thread. Been riding the control SLs on my ‘20 enduro for about a week, 7 rides/110mi with that set up so far. Theyve been down some gnar without issue, even pr’d a few super chonky trails. Had a few pings for sure but they definitely encourage smooth riding which is cool. Not sure id recommend for normal long travel bike duty (park laps) but for the ugly rocky euro style trails i ride they seem to be ok with an exo up front and a DD-equivalent out back, and i definitely appreciate the rolling speed.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just send it said:


> Sorry for the hella late reply! that's fine by me mate whenever you get a chance


DOH! My apologies @Just send it. I am sorry about that. So I just measured the hub to order spokes for it. Here are the external dimensions (if you need some internal dimensions, like axle or something, let me know and I'll work on it).

Locknut2Locknut = 148mm (/2 = 74mm for half hub width)
DiscFlangeDia = 36.75mm (as best I can measure with my calipers
DriveFlangeDia = 43.5mm
DiscFlange2CenterHub = 74 - 35.75mm = 38.25mm (measured to directly in between the spoke holes on the flange)
DriveFlange2CenterHub = 74 - 50 = 24mm

Hope this helps. This is a straight pull hub, 28 hole pattern. So some of the measurements are as best I can get them, I find 32 hole straight pulls much easier to deal with...
Another thing that wheelpro.co.uk spoke calculator suggests checking is the "spoke offset" from centerline. I have not checked that on these hubs! Previously, with a 32 hole, 142+ version of the hub, I left the spoke offset as zero and it actually worked out perfectly.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Does anyone know why the Roval control SL rims are incompatible with inserts? Struggling to see why that would be the case.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> Does anyone know why the Roval control SL rims are incompatible with inserts? Struggling to see why that would be the case.


I have the previous version on my HT with a Tannus insert, no issues in the past year that I am aware of. The previous version has an OD of 30mm. I just bought the newer version, but the regular Control in 6B, not the SLs. Those rims have an OD of ~37mm. From what I understand the newer version of the Controls are designed to not be run with inserts as they can crack the channel of the rim potentially. I don't know if that's true, but I did read it somewhere. 

If anyone else can chime in with their knowledge, that would be great. I'm planning to run the newest rims on my Enduro for general trail riding.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Bikeworks said:


> I have the previous version on my HT with a Tannus insert, no issues in the past year that I am aware of. The previous version has an OD of 30mm. I just bought the newer version, but the regular Control in 6B, not the SLs. Those rims have an OD of ~37mm. From what I understand the newer version of the Controls are designed to not be run with inserts as they can crack the channel of the rim potentially. I don't know if that's true, but I did read it somewhere.
> 
> If anyone else can chime in with their knowledge, that would be great. I'm planning to run the newest rims on my Enduro for general trail riding.


Ive had no issues so far (knock wood) with the SLs on my enduro with an exo assegai front, blk dmnd eliminator rear. Didnt want to risk a rim exploding just for an insert.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> Ive had no issues so far (knock wood) with the SLs on my enduro with an exo assegai front, blk dmnd eliminator rear. Didnt want to risk a rim exploding just for an insert.


That makes me happy to hear. I am running Schwalbe Magic Mary in the front, Hans Dampf in the back, both in the medium cased Super Trail. I'll have to adjust for PSI difference anyway given the wider rim profile, with or without the insert, so I guess I'll do so without. What's your riding weight and PSI if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Bikeworks said:


> That makes me happy to hear. I am running Schwalbe Magic Mary in the front, Hans Dampf in the back, both in the medium cased Super Trail. I'll have to adjust for PSI difference anyway given the wider rim profile, with or without the insert, so I guess I'll do so without. What's your riding weight and PSI if you don't mind my asking?


Im around 180lbs geared up, psi kinda varies but ~19-20 front, 22ish rear.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> Im around 180lbs geared up, psi kinda varies but ~19-20 front, 22ish rear.


Ok, thanks for that. I'm 230s geared, was down to 26 in the rear with the insert, looks like I'll be back to 28-30 now.


----------



## chatlow (11 mo ago)

Don't know if this is of any use to anyone! but as it took me a while to find the spoke and bearing info on my jumpstumper 2016 (Roval traverse wheels), I thought I'd post them here. Feel free to ignore  P.s if anyone happens to know how you get the cones of the front hub, I'd appreciate it. Rears came off fairly easily.


278mm straight pull - NDS - front - # S15400004 
261mm straight pull - DS front # S124600014

rear NDS- 285mm straight - # S134600028
rear DS - 284mm straight - # S154600006


rear hub bearings: s130600003 6902 2rs x 4 


front DS bearing: 6805 llb 25x37x7
front NDS bearing: 6804 20x32x7


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Bikeworks said:


> Ok, thanks for that. I'm 230s geared, was down to 26 in the rear with the insert, looks like I'll be back to 28-30 now.


Ended up cracking the rear rim pretty good, although i was riding at a spot that has now claimed several of my rims, including heavy duty Reserve 30s and aluminum rims, so im not surprised. we'll see if i get warranty lol


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

MyDadSucks said:


> Ended up cracking the rear rim pretty good, although i was riding at a spot that has now claimed several of my rims, including heavy duty Reserve 30s and aluminum rims, so im not surprised. we'll see if i get warranty lol


Crash replacement deal at least. Not really a warranty issue at least doesn't sound like it.

I've got a Traverse SL Fattie 27.5 wheelset in my shopping cart right now for my Mojo 3 and just purchased a Roval Terra CL wheel set for my gravel bike a few weeks ago. The warranty and crash replacement is a big part of my choosing these wheels so I'd be curious to see how it works out for you. Please do follow up with us.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

MyDadSucks said:


> Does anyone know why the Roval control SL rims are incompatible with inserts? Struggling to see why that would be the case.


It's because of the very shallow and flat tire bed which means tire inserts cause stress in ways that may break the rim whereas it would not on a traditional rim.


----------



## OrenPerets (May 1, 2006)

Warranty question...

looking at the Roval Control (1450 gr, DT350) for my tallboy4 (120 rear 130 front).

I live in Israel, prices here are super high (~1600$us before taxes). 
I can get a set (while traveling abroad) for far less (~1300 usd after taxes).

Will the warranty hold? am I at the mercy of local distributor (is he obliged to run warranty service for me?)? 
same question for the first two years crash replacement (no questions asked)?

thanks
Oren


----------



## TBoneAz (Aug 28, 2012)

Talked to my LBS about this and they couldn't give me a clear answer. 

I have a 2021 Chisel. Will the following wheelset bolt right up - i.e. cassette, rotors, etc? 

*Roval Control 29 Carbon 6B XD*
Part No.: 30121-2800

Also, is there a rider weight limit for these? I want them for a race that is about 6 months out. I'm currently 205 but plan on being in the 170's on race day. 

I'm also wondering if anyone can comment on the 29mm internal on these for use in XC races on smooth singletrack.


----------



## OrenPerets (May 1, 2006)

TBoneAz said:


> *Roval Control 29 Carbon 6B XD*


your chisel is a boost frame? if so it'll fit in fine.
if you are asking if you can carry on your cassette and rotors - we will need more info. what drivetrain (cassette)? 6B rotors?

weight limit is 275lbs bike+rider.

29 inner is fine, assuming you run 2.3 or bigger tires.

Oren


----------



## TBoneAz (Aug 28, 2012)

OrenPerets said:


> your chisel is a boost frame? if so it'll fit in fine.
> if you are asking if you can carry on your cassette and rotors - we will need more info. what drivetrain (cassette)? 6B rotors?



Rear Derailleur
Shimano SLX M7100, SGS, 12-speed
Cassette
Shimano Deore M6100, 12spd w/Hyperglide+, 10-51t
Rear Hub
Shimano MT410-B, Centerlock 28h, 12x148 Boost, Microspline


----------



## OrenPerets (May 1, 2006)

TBoneAz said:


> Rear Derailleur
> Shimano SLX M7100, SGS, 12-speed
> Cassette
> Shimano Deore M6100, 12spd w/Hyperglide+, 10-51t
> ...


Freehub on the roval’s is xd (sram 11/12 speed only).
You will need a microspline freehub (easily achieved, the hubs are dt350) for the cassette to go on the wheelset.
Also, rotor interface is 6 bolts. New rotors for you….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

Roval Carbon fattie SL 650b rebuild - need help.

I have a set of 2016 carbon wheels that came OE on my 2016 stumpy FSR 6fattie. These are the 650b, 30mm ID carbon rims, straight pull hubs, 24 front / 28 rear spokes. I finally broke a nipple (at the head) on the front, brake side. the spoke seems fine. I understand these are the Hex pro lock nipples. I am worried that if I broke one nipple, there may be others that are weak. My local LBS advised against brass nipple as they are too strong and they have had them pull through the rim (whole!), damaging the hole. My plan is to replace all the nipples with new, but I have some questions:

1. What spoke tension is required for front right and left? And rear, right and left?
2. Tubeless Rim plugs. I have been using them for 6 years without issue. I removed one and it broke and I don't have spares. I see specialized sells two types. Do any of these fit the 2016 rim? One says for 2018 and on control and the other is for clx, etc.
3. If I can't find replacement rim plugs, I am going to go with DT Swiss rim tape. Assuming that's ok? 2 layers? or just one with some overlap?
4. If anyone has spoke lengths for the same wheel, please add it for future reference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

Chatlow, Did you wind up replacing your bearings? My fronts are shot. so rough it's surprising. Any tips of pressing them out/in? Did you find exact replacements? Mine are branded xero, but I feel like that's a fairly cheap brand. I found the 6804 in NTN for $17, but then the 6805 was $37. Seems $$$ compared to Enduro bearings which are about $10 apiece. 

My front cones came off super easy they are just held in there with a thin rubber o-ring...



chatlow said:


> Don't know if this is of any use to anyone! but as it took me a while to find the spoke and bearing info on my jumpstumper 2016 (Roval traverse wheels), I thought I'd post them here. Feel free to ignore  P.s if anyone happens to know how you get the cones of the front hub, I'd appreciate it. Rears came off fairly easily.
> 
> 
> 278mm straight pull - NDS - front - # S15400004
> ...


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

MisterClean said:


> Chatlow, Did you wind up replacing your bearings? My fronts are shot. so rough it's surprising. Any tips of pressing them out/in? Did you find exact replacements? Mine are branded xero, but I feel like that's a fairly cheap brand. I found the 6804 in NTN for $17, but then the 6805 was $37. Seems $$$ compared to Enduro bearings which are about $10 apiece.
> 
> My front cones came off super easy they are just held in there with a thin rubber o-ring...


I just replaced my front bearings and it was super easy barely an inconvenience. I went with skf bearings from qualitybearingsonline after a bunch of reading. More pricey but apparently pretty high in quality.
As far as taking them out and putting them back in, didn’t even need any special tools. Used a screwdriver and a dead blow to get them out and used the old bearing and the deadblow to put them back in. Just have to be careful tapping them in straight.
No more bearing noises for me.


----------



## oikeith (Feb 15, 2017)

Colticus said:


> I just replaced my front bearings and it was super easy barely an inconvenience. I went with skf bearings from qualitybearingsonline after a bunch of reading. More pricey but apparently pretty high in quality.
> As far as taking them out and putting them back in, didn’t even need any special tools. Used a screwdriver and a dead blow to get them out and used the old bearing and the deadblow to put them back in. Just have to be careful tapping them in straight.
> No more bearing noises for me.


No more bearing noises is tight...


----------



## Mr_Lanky (11 d ago)

Hi all.
I need info on the front hub from a set of [I think] 2017 Roval Control SL. They came on a bike I purchased second hand.
I see a lot of people posting and asking about bearing replacement method. There's sketchy info in the replys and the hubs have a lot of variation also.





















So see attached - I just want to replace the bearings but I can't see how I can push them out. 
The inner sleeve widens on one side and can't pushed out the way to get access to the inside of the bearing.

Any help or info appreciated.


----------



## Colticus (Jun 10, 2016)

Mr_Lanky said:


> Hi all.
> I need info on the front hub from a set of [I think] 2017 Roval Control SL. They came on a bike I purchased second hand.
> I see a lot of people posting and asking about bearing replacement method. There's sketchy info in the replys and the hubs have a lot of variation also.
> 
> ...


I used the handle end of a screw driver to push the inner spacer to one side. That gives you enough room to stick the screwdriver or punch tool all the way thru to the edge of the other bearing


----------



## Mr_Lanky (11 d ago)

Colticus said:


> I used the handle end of a screw driver to push the inner spacer to one side.


Thanks Colticus.

Can someone confirm this? If indeed this is free to be moved out the way, it is rock solid.
I still suspect that it does not move.


----------



## martinezmiw (21 h ago)

Hello, please I need help. I have a rear wheel to install in my Giant XTC Advanced composite, wich have a frame 135 qr.
The wheel is a roval / DT Swiss 142Plus hub, 
I want to buy a new shaft pipe to transform this hub from 142 to 135 qr. Let me know wich is the correct kit, to order.


----------

